# Absichtliche Fallen für Biker



## RemedyBiker95 (17. Juli 2012)

1. Hat jemand schon mal erlebt, dass plötzlich ein fast unsichtbares Seil vor euch hattet, was von Baum zu Baum gespannt war und wenn ihr schnell weiter gefahren wärt, dann...  ..."Kopfab"
2. Hat einer schon mal gesehen, dass jemand im Wald Baumstämme oder große Stöcke irgendwo hinlegt? Was habt ihr dann mit diesem jemand getan?


----------



## der_mo (17. Juli 2012)

hier in kempten liegen am mariaberg glasscherben in den weg eingearbeitet. ganz tolle wurst, vor allem auch, wenn man da mit nem hund entlang läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aircondition (17. Juli 2012)

der_mo schrieb:


> hier in kempten liegen am mariaberg glasscherben in den weg eingearbeitet. ganz tolle wurst, vor allem auch, wenn man da mit nem hund entlang läuft.



Hier im Deister gab es vor kurzem auch halb vegrabene Glasscherben im  Trail. Nagelbretter wurden vor ein paar Jahren auch schonmal gefunden.

Ganz spontan nach meiner möglichen Reaktion auf ein Zusammentreffen mit dem Stöckcheleger/Fallensteller gefragt, würde ich solchen Leuten ihre Nagelbretter am liebsten vor die Stirn klatschen. Aber da man sich ja die Hände nicht selbst schmutzig machen möchte, würde ich wohl per Handy die Polizei verständigen. Bis die Polizei eintrifft würde ich dem Spaßvogel wohl in sicherem Abstand folgen. Fotos mit dem Smartphone können in dem Fall sicher auch nicht schaden


----------



## ht-rider1987 (17. Juli 2012)

bei mir sind solche Aktionen beliebt:
Keine Schleifspuren, aber auch keine Stammreste von denen der stammt durch Abbruch.
Gelgentlich liegen auch Steine wie Panzersperren genau in der Mitte..
Speziell lag das "Gerät" auf dem Foto ganze in Friesen bei Bamberg nahe einer Mulde, mit 0 Einsicht...


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. Juli 2012)

Hier gibts schon einige Freds zu dem Thema. Daß man jemanden erwischt/beobachtet, halte ich für absoluten Zufall. Am hellichten Tage wird kaum jemand keine echten Fallen legen.

Über querliegende Bäume brauchen wir uns nicht zu unterhalten. Solange sie von Wanderern gelegt werden, sind sie dünn genug, um sie sportlich zu nehmen. Situationsangepasste Geschwindigkeit und entsprechende Fahrtechnik ist hier die einzig logische Antwort.

Bei echten Fallen wie Nagelbrettern, Dratseilen etc. im Idealfall Polizei rufen und sicherstellen, daß sich keine folgenden Personen verletzten. Sollte das mit der Polizei aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht funktionieren, ausreichend Fotos machen und Anzeige erstatten.


----------



## prince67 (17. Juli 2012)

@RemedyBiker95: Hast du sowas schon erlebt/gesehen oder fragst du nur so?


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. Juli 2012)

Es sind Ferien.


----------



## RemedyBiker95 (17. Juli 2012)

prince67 schrieb:


> @http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=245967: Hast du sowas schon erlebt/gesehen oder fragst du nur so?



Ein Freund von mir ist mal in der Wahner Heide (die liegt rund um den Köln Bonner Flughafen) gefahren und auf nem ganz normalen breiten Weg war auf Kopfhöhe ein Stahlseil gespannt, er har es aber noch rechtzeitg gesehen.
Mir selber ist das mal selber im Siebengebrige bei Bonn passiert und das Seil  hat mich noch am Helm gestriffen, welches ich einfach sofort entfernt habe. Außerdem lagen auf dem Breilbachtrail einmal wirklich große Stämme wo man bei den schnellern Stellen wohl nicht so wirklich drüberspringen konnte...


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. Juli 2012)

7GB ist schon irgendwie Kriegsgebiet. Wenn ich höre was da so abgeht!?
Die Nummer 9 bei Overath war auch mal vernagelt, das ist das Einzige, was ich aus "meinem" Revier kenne. Drahtseile sind mir zum Glück noch erspart geblieben.

Große Bäume kommen definitiv nicht von Stöckchenlegern, sondern von geplanten Trailsperrungen durch den Waldbesitzer oder Fällarbeiten. Das sollte man nicht so persönlich nehmen.

Edit: Vorredner hats bereits treffend beschrieben.


----------



## Schildbürger (18. Juli 2012)

Übrigens spannen auch schon mal Bauern einen Draht über den Weg um ihre Kühe auf den rechten Weg zu bringen. Die sollten aber durch Bänder kenntlich gemacht sein.

Bei Ästen entweder drüber fahren oder wenn man die Äste beseitigt, diese möglichst WEIT vom Trail weg ziehen, dauert nur minimal länger und hilft dauerhaft.
Ach ja ab und an fallen auch mal (dicke) Äste von den Bäumen und landen auf dem Weg.


----------



## basti313 (19. Juli 2012)

> Große Bäume kommen definitiv nicht von Stöckchenlegern, sondern von geplanten Trailsperrungen durch den Waldbesitzer oder Fällarbeiten. Das sollte man nicht so persönlich nehmen.


Wenn was großes auf nem Forstweg liegt ist das meistens wirklich ne ernst zu nehmende Sperrung.
Meistens liegen aber nur die üblichen Biker-Bremser in den Trails rum:
Ein paar Stöckchen sammeln, davor legen und mit ein wenig Erde bedecken gibt nen schönen Kicker. In der Regel lassen die Förster ja keine wertvollen Stämme im Weg liegen, sondern nur irgendwelches Brennholz unter 50cm Durchmesser.



> Bei Ästen entweder drüber fahren oder wenn man die Äste beseitigt, diese möglichst WEIT vom Trail weg ziehen, dauert nur minimal länger und hilft dauerhaft.


Oder beim obigen einfach 90Grad zur Fahrbahn drehen. Der Mountainbiker kann gefahrenfrei drüber fahren und der Stöckchenleger ärgert sich beim nächsten mal das keiner sein Bäumchen ernst nimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphael87 (19. Juli 2012)

also es häuft sich schon,dass auf wegen immer mal wieder stämme liegen...wenn die nich zu groß sind tragen die aber meist zur Herausforderung bei drüber zu fahren 

was oft vorkommt ist,dass an wirklich schönen, meist abgelegenen aussichtsplätzen die bierflaschen und massig glasscherben von irgendwelchen "Leuten" liegen


----------



## Bener (19. Juli 2012)

Klar, an solchen Plätzen trink ich auch gern mal nen Bierchen, aber immer mit Rucksack, und ich nehm immer mehr Müll heim als ich ursprünglich dabei habe....
Oder an Gewässern, was ich da schon an Angelschnur mit heim genommen habe, die im GEbüsch lag. Da hört mein Verständnis echt auf!

Bener


----------



## XtR3m3 (20. Juli 2012)

Hab so mein Erlebnis mit quer gelegte Baumstämmen gehabt. Vor zwei Wochen nen Trail gefahren bei dem alle paar Meter Baumstämme quergelegt wurden. Dannach alle weggeräumt. Über den letzten wollte ich drüberfahren. Doch leider ist er beim drüberfahren weggerollt und mein Bike hat sich quergelegt. Bin dann mit vollem Gewicht mit meinem Schambein auf den nach oben stehenden Lenker gefallen. 

Es folgten 3 Tage Krankenhaus und 2 Wochen Arbeitsunfähigkeit. Hab heute noch ne Schwellung die Ihres gleichen sucht. Bis dahin war mir auch nicht bewusst, welche Körperstellen dunkelblau werden können 

Letzten Endes war es dumm von mir, aber ohne Fremdeinwirkung nicht passiert. 

Fazit: Beim nächsten Mal über die Stämme springen


----------



## Jaypeare (23. Juli 2012)

Komme gerade von einem Bikeurlaub am Comer See (Domaso) zurück. Am letzten Montag sind wir eine vom dortigen Tourismusverband offiziell ausgewiesene MTB-Route nachgefahren. Nach langer Auffahrt auf Asphalt endlich oben und ab auf den Trail. Wenige 100 m später waren an 2 von 4 Bikes die Reifen platt, am dritten zeigte sich wenig später ein schleichender Platten. Den Grund dafür sieht man hier (auf italienisch). Die lokalen Behörden sind informiert, war wohl nicht das erste Mal an dieser Stelle.


----------



## Alexes (28. Juli 2012)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Komme gerade von einem Bikeurlaub am Comer See (Domaso) zurück. Am letzten Montag sind wir eine vom dortigen Tourismusverband offiziell ausgewiesene MTB-Route nachgefahren. Nach langer Auffahrt auf Asphalt endlich oben und ab auf den Trail. Wenige 100 m später waren an 2 von 4 Bikes die Reifen platt, am dritten zeigte sich wenig später ein schleichender Platten. Den Grund dafür sieht man hier (auf italienisch). Die lokalen Behörden sind informiert, war wohl nicht das erste Mal an dieser Stelle.



Das ist ein mehrfacher Mordversuch. Wenn man so einen Typen dabei erwischt, wie er so eine Falle legt, sollte man ihn in sein eigenes Nagelbrett stürzen, Gesicht voran.


----------



## Innocent (28. Juli 2012)

Stöcke und Äste auf dem Trail würde ich nicht Überbewerten. Habe ich schon öfters gesehen. Liegen dann über schlammigen Passagen, damit man drüber laufen kann und der Weg nicht ausgelatscht wird indem man versucht links und rechts neben den Stellen vorbei zu laufen. Für Biker ist es halt etwas blöd, aber im Sinne des Naturschutzes durchaus nachvollziehbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ht-rider1987 (29. Juli 2012)

Innocent schrieb:


> Stöcke und Äste auf dem Trail würde ich nicht Überbewerten. Habe ich schon öfters gesehen. Liegen dann über schlammigen Passagen, damit man drüber laufen kann und der Weg nicht ausgelatscht wird indem man versucht links und rechts neben den Stellen vorbei zu laufen. Für Biker ist es halt etwas blöd, aber im Sinne des Naturschutzes durchaus nachvollziehbar.



das stimmt schon, aber wenn nach Senken mit schlechter einsicht welche liegen.. Kann das für den technisch nicht versierten Biker ungemütlich enden.

Ich bin aber insgeheim Froh drüber, dass bei mir in der Gegend "nur" Äste rumliegen.


----------



## rootcarver (5. August 2012)

Tach auch, dazu hätte ich auch eine Erfahrung.
Vor ca. einem Monat war bei uns im Deidesheimer Wald auch einer so freundlich ein etwa 50 cm langes und im Durchschnitt 1,5 - 2 cm dickes stöckchen an einer sehr blöden stelle in den Boden zu stecken. Der Hintergrund der Aktion wurde klar durch die Art der Platzierung, nämlich 45° entgegen der Fahrtrichtung und das an einer stelle, an der man doch gut und gerne zügig über den recht schmalen Trail schottert... 

Gruß


----------



## Svenos (9. August 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,
im Wiesbadener Stadtwald (zwischen Hubertushütte und Idsteiner Eiche) ist auch wieder ein "Stöckchenleger" unterwegs. Gestern lagen auf einer breiten Forststraße ca. 20 armdicke Äste quer über dem Weg. Da die Stelle in Sichtweite ein Hochsitz ist, vermute ich den Jäger als "Verkehrsberuhiger". Werde die Sache im Auge behalten. Wenn ich ihn auf frischer Tat ertappe, gibts ne Anzeige. Die Stelle ist (obwohl gerade) schlecht einzusehen. Wenn man sich da ablegt, ist das mehr als ne Schürfwunde.
Also Augen auf!!!

OPEN TRAILS - Der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## Bener (9. August 2012)

Anzeige? Wegen Stöckchen? Weswegen?
Nagelbretter und gespannte Seile/Drähte würde ich auch anzeigen, klar.. Aber Stöckchen?


----------



## GrrIngo (9. August 2012)

Bener schrieb:


> Anzeige? Wegen Stöckchen? Weswegen?
> Nagelbretter und gespannte Seile/Drähte würde ich auch anzeigen, klar.. Aber Stöckchen?



Armdicke? Ja. Derjenige, der zahlreiche fußballgroße Steine auf der Straße verteilt, bekommt ja auch eine Anzeige - insbesondere wenn sie auf schlecht einsichtigen Stellen verteilt werden. Nicht erst, wenn er Sprengfallen aufstellt...


----------



## worldzocker (9. August 2012)

Hier bei mir im Wald liegen auch immer wieder Steine im weg. Wahrscheinlich einer der zwei Nachbarsjungen die selbst nit durch den Wald petzen

Gesendet von meinem HTC XE


----------



## 3xA (14. August 2012)

Hier aber 2:52 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rhhn8Ne9_gg"]Nino - MTB Loorenkopf, Dolder Trail, Winter 2012      - YouTube[/nomedia]
Das Video ist nicht von mir, aber ich habe das auch schon paar mal erlebt auf diesem Trail!

Gruss


----------



## StreetDownHill (14. August 2012)

Das mit den Nagelbrettern ist schon krank aber DRAHTSEILE?!?!?!
Da kann es sich meiner Meinung nach nur um einen verzweifelten Junggesellen handeln der seit Jahren oder NOCH NIE Kontakt mit Ladys hatte ausgenommen seiner Mutter bei der er immer noch lebt.
Spaß bei Seite.
Bei uns in München klatscht immer irgend ein ... Bierflaschen in den Bach.
Indirekt auch eine Falle für Biker die sich nach der Tour abkühlen wollen.
Barfuss geh ich schon lang in keine Gewässer mehr einmal übel den Fuss aufgeschlitzt.

Grüße.


----------



## Svenos (15. August 2012)

3xA schrieb:


> Hier aber 2:52 Nino - MTB Loorenkopf, Dolder Trail, Winter 2012      - YouTube
> Das Video ist nicht von mir, aber ich habe das auch schon paar mal erlebt auf diesem Trail!
> 
> Gruss



Coole Strecke! Mit der Veröffentlichung von solchen Videos muss man - zumindest - in Deutschland (Hessen) vorsichtig sein. Ganz schnell hat die Staatsmacht einen da am Haken
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Der "Stöchenleger" nimmt schwere Verletzungen jedenfalls billigend in Kauf. Leider erwischt man die Deppen nie auf frischer Tat. 
Ich liefere mir gerade ein Fernduell mit einem Jäger. Der legt immer Radlerfallen auf einem breiten, abschüssigen Forstweg in der Nähe seines Hochsitzes. Heute habe ich mal den Weg zu seinem Hochsitz komplett zugebaut. Da hat er was zu tun


----------



## worldzocker (15. August 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Coole Strecke! Mit der Veröffentlichung von solchen Videos muss man - zumindest - in Deutschland (Hessen) vorsichtig sein. Ganz schnell hat die Staatsmacht einen da am Haken
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau so soll es sein  am besten noch die ganzen Stöckchen in den Hochsitz selbst 

Gesendet von meinem HTC XE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RheingauBiker (15. August 2012)

Nette Idee - allerdings auf die Gefahr hin, dass es doch ein Hundehalter und kein Jäger war.

Ich vermute, ich kenne den Weg den Svenos meint auch - an der Stelle macht sich jemand wirklich viel Mühe, und der Rhythmus in dem die Stöcke liegen zeigt eindeutig, dass er negatives Talent darin gelegt hat, uns das Leben bzw. Fahren schwer zu machen.


----------



## 3xA (15. August 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Coole Strecke! Mit der Veröffentlichung von solchen Videos muss man - zumindest - in Deutschland (Hessen) vorsichtig sein. Ganz schnell hat die Staatsmacht einen da am Haken
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja ist ne nette, Trail! 
Hier in der Schweiz haben einfach die Förster das Problem, der Trail wurde schon x-mal von Förstern zerstört, aber von fleissigen Radlern aufgebaut. 
Aber jetzt im Herbst wird gleich neben an ein Offizieller Trail von der Stadt gebaut! 

Gruss


----------



## ko5tik (17. August 2012)

Wir haben auch Stockchenleger im Wiesbaden:  

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wE2qbQAV48"]03 trailcare      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Axalp (18. August 2012)

Ohne Worte:

http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erl...chnur-schlinge-1.2277010?rssPage=RXJsYW5nZW4=


----------



## basti138 (19. August 2012)

...Mist, falsche Baustelle


----------



## Das_Playmobil (22. August 2012)

Hier im Odenwald bei Darmstadt werden auch wöchentlich die Trails mit Ästen blockiert.
Alle paar Meter liegt einer im perfekten 90° Winkel. 

Ich werde so langsam richtig sauer


----------



## ko5tik (22. August 2012)

... sei froh das die es noch nicht geschnallt haben das schräg wesentlich schlechter zu fahren ist


----------



## stanleydobson (22. August 2012)

In mainz gonsenheimer wald genau hinter ner abfahrt die pros bestimmt auch im sprung nehmen, schön nen fetten baumstamm mit gestrüpp quer hingelegt


----------



## pndrev (22. August 2012)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ohne Worte:
> 
> http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erl...chnur-schlinge-1.2277010?rssPage=RXJsYW5nZW4=



Erlangen. Na danke. Bin in Fürth direkt daneben unterwegs... Hier in unserem Wäldchen am Dorf haben sie es geschafft am Ausgang eines Trails auf den Feldweg Äste quer zu legen. Und zwar genau so, dass man in Schräglage mitten in der Kurve drauf kommen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ko5tik (22. August 2012)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> In mainz gonsenheimer wald genau hinter ner abfahrt die pros bestimmt auch im sprung nehmen, schön nen fetten baumstamm mit gestrüpp quer hingelegt



Mit so etwas musst du immer im Wald rechnen - gibt auch natürclihe Hindernisse die unerwartet dazu kommen.  Und  pederstrianus vulgaris ist in unseren Wälder leider heimisch und geschützt


----------



## Das_Playmobil (22. August 2012)

ko5tik schrieb:


> ... sei froh das die es noch nicht geschnallt haben das schräg wesentlich schlechter zu fahren ist



Hätte nur einen kleinen Unterschied gemacht, da es eine recht steile Abfahrt war und ich ohnehin nur von Ast zu Ast gelatscht bin um den Kram aus dem Weg zu räumen...


----------



## scottseit2011 (25. August 2012)

Bei uns ist es einfach Standart das irgendwelche Leute meinen sie können einfach nagel Bretter aufm trail verteilen . Als wir sie drauf angesprochen haben ,meinten sie : "selbst dran Schuld , schade das nix passiert ist" . Jetzt Ist der Trail nich wirklich legal und wir können ihn nicht anzeigen .


----------



## hexxagon (25. August 2012)

scottseit2011 schrieb:


> Jetzt Ist der Trail nich wirklich legal und wir können ihn nicht anzeigen .



Ob der Trail legal ist oder nicht dürfte keine Rolle spielen. Versuchte Körperverletzung und (versuchte) Tierquälerei sind keine Kavaliersdelikte.


----------



## franzam (25. August 2012)

scottseit2011 schrieb:


> Bei uns ist es einfach Standart das irgendwelche Leute meinen sie können einfach nagel Bretter aufm trail verteilen . Als wir sie drauf angesprochen haben ,meinten sie : "selbst dran Schuld , schade das nix passiert ist" . Jetzt Ist der Trail nich wirklich legal und wir können ihn nicht anzeigen .



Legal oder nicht legal, ich würde sie trotzdem anzeigen. Bei sowas am besten die Leute fotografieren.


----------



## leon_97 (25. August 2012)

Bei uns (Bayern, haben eigentlich keine Probleme) haben sie auch mehrere stöcke hingelegt so das man sie kaum sieht. Wenn man dann im Bunnyhop drüber ist, ist man genau in den nächsten rein gesprungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RemedyBiker95 (26. August 2012)

Vor ein paar Wochen bin ich ordentlich auf den Kopf geflogen und hab zum Glück nur ne Platzwunde und Prellungen davon getragen und dem Bike is nix passiert. Es ist so passiert das an einer relativ unübersichtlchen Stelle auf einem Trail Steine gezielt mitten auf den Weg gelegt worden sind. Meinem Freund hat es eine Mavic Dee Max vorne zerlegt, ich konnte noch ausweichen aber bin dann ordentlich durch die Luft geflogen. Zum Glück wars nur die Platzwunde. Wenn ich ein Stück weiter nach rechts geflogen wäre, dann hätte ich einen Ast im Augen gehabt oder mir das Genick gebrochen. Ich wollte deswegen eine Anzeige machen, aber vergeblich: es sei kein Eingriff in den öffentlichen Straßenverkehr und die Steine hätten auch dahin rollen können oder von Tieren dahin gerollt worden sein und solange die nicht nachweisbar von einer Person mit dem Ziel, das Unfälle passieren, dahin gelegt worden sind, kann die Polizei nichts machen. Aber durch etwas anderes hatte ich die Möglichkeit der Zeitung Express davon zu erzählen, welche hier in Bonn und Ungebung viel gelesen wird und auch jeder kennt. Ein paar Tage später rief mich die Express und der Fotograf an und wir machten ein Termin für Fotos im Siebengebirge. Daraus folgte, dass das auf die Titleseite kam und (in der Bonner Express) auf der Rückseite ein nicht gerade kurzer Artiklel platziert wurde. ( http://www.express.de/bonn/stein--u...er-von-moutainbike-hassern,2860,16719398.html ). Seit dieser Artikel drauße war, habe ich hier nichts mehr gehört und gesehen, dass da irgend wo was auf den Trails lag.


----------



## nadgrajin (26. August 2012)

Ja den Artikel habe ich morgens auf dem Weg zur Arbeit gelesen. Schade nur das da nichts über die untätige Polizei drin steht.


----------



## client (28. August 2012)

.


----------



## xrated (30. August 2012)

Ich finde nicht gut das man sowas publik macht, egal ob hier oder in den Medien. Es gibt leider sehr viele Nachahmer, die sich davon animiert fühlen könnten.


----------



## DerFalke (31. August 2012)

Lieber offensiv damit umgehen und öffentlich diskutieren als es schleichend zuzulassen. Die Nachahmer, die so was machen, wären da auch noch von selbst draufgekommen oder hätten anderen gemeingefährlichen Blödsinn gemacht. Wer halbwegs klar denken kann lässt sowas aus Vernunftgründen einfach sein. Dem Rest kann man nicht helfen, nur das Leben so schwer wie möglich machen.

Sich dermassen im Recht zu fühlen das man andere gefährdet ist aber in Deutschland  stärker der Fall als in anderen Ländern. Durfte mich die Woche auch erst wieder mit einen rumstreiten der die Meinung vertrat, dass Radfahrer die wegen einem Verkehrschild für 5m den Fussweg schneiden, durch plötzliche Stossbewegungen Richtung Fahrbahn erschreckt werden müssen.  
Er war auch recht uneinsichtig, §1, STVO hat ihn nicht interessiert.


----------



## xrated (31. August 2012)

Vor Jahren wäre kein Mensch auf die Idee gekommen das man im Auto Radfahrer mit der Scheibenwaschanlage anspritzen könnte. Jetzt wurde das ganze durchs Internet publik gemacht und es kommt immer häufiger vor.

Genauso mit der Helmdiskussion, je mehr man drüber diskutiert, desto eher kommt sowas.


----------



## nepo (31. August 2012)

xrated schrieb:


> Vor Jahren wäre kein Mensch auf die Idee gekommen das man im Auto Radfahrer mit der Scheibenwaschanlage anspritzen könnte.



Also ich kenne das vom Roller- und Motorradfahren schon ganz ganz lange.
Hatte es auch schon, dass einer auf dem mittleren Ring in München fast seinen ganzen Spritzwasserbehälter geleert hat, als ich hinter ihm war und wegen dem dichten Verkehr nicht ausweichen konnte. Und mit dem hatte ich vorher gar nichts zu tun. Also keiner hat den anderen geschnitten oder ähnliches. Ich war einfach zufällig hinter ihm.


----------



## MissQuax (31. August 2012)

In Hessen nimmt das Thema auch eine ganz neue "Qualität" an - zeigen da womöglich der Waldgesetz-Entwurf und die Desinformationspolitik des HMUELV "erste Früchte"?

Verschärfung der Situation am Winterstein - Selbstjustiz von einem/mehreren(?) Mountainbikehasser(n):

Ohne Helm wäre ich nicht mehr am Leben


----------



## Harvester (31. August 2012)

Der Artikel hätte ruhig noch mehr in Richtung Versuchten Mordes (Totschlag ist noch zu wenig) gehen können.


----------



## xc_fahrer (31. August 2012)

Ich frage mich, warum das ganze in Hessen so eskaliert ist. Hier in Bayern gibt es zum Glück keine solch verhärteten Fronten. Liegt es daran, daß sich in Hessen einfach zu viele Biker an den interessanten Orten rumtreiben? 

In meinen Hausbergen (Bayern und Tirol) sehe ich unter der Woche kaum jemand und auch am Wochenende trifft man abseits der beliebten Touren nur wenige MTBler (und auch kaum Wanderer), weil sich das ganze gut verteilt. So einsam ist manchmal auch nicht schön - wenn es einen da zerlegt, wird man nicht so schnell entdeckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flashbackville (31. August 2012)

hier gehts voll ab, Reifenschäden und kleinere Unfälle an der Tagesordnung und alles innerhalb weniger Quadratkilometer  
es ist echt zum :kotz:


----------



## Paul_FfM (31. August 2012)

xc_fahrer schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, warum das ganze in Hessen so eskaliert ist. Hier in Bayern gibt es zum Glück keine solch verhärteten Fronten. Liegt es daran, daß sich in Hessen einfach zu viele Biker an den interessanten Orten rumtreiben?
> 
> In meinen Hausbergen (Bayern und Tirol) sehe ich unter der Woche kaum jemand und auch am Wochenende trifft man abseits der beliebten Touren nur wenige MTBler (und auch kaum Wanderer), weil sich das ganze gut verteilt. So einsam ist manchmal auch nicht schön - wenn es einen da zerlegt, wird man nicht so schnell entdeckt.



Als Zugezogener tue ich mich mit der Antwort leicht: es liegt an den Hessen. Die sind nicht so entspannt wie die Bayern.

Im Ernst: hier im Taunus kann man auch an den stark frequentierten Spots am WE vormittags fahren, ohne ständig Fußgängern zu begegnen. Dass der Taunus jenseits des Feldbergplateaus übervölkert ist halte ich für ein Gerücht. Aber trotzdem scheinen wir einige wenige Freaks zu stören. Spinner gibt's halt überall, leider.

Grüße
P.


----------



## ko5tik (1. September 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Legal oder nicht legal, ich würde sie trotzdem anzeigen. Bei sowas am besten die Leute fotografieren.



Helmkameras sind mittlerweile erschwinglich und richtig gut geworden.


----------



## xrated (2. September 2012)

http://www.hr-online.de/website/fernsehen/sendungen/index.jsp?rubrik=3142

Wie ich bereits schrieb, je mehr man sowas publiziert desto mehr Nachahmer


----------



## ko5tik (2. September 2012)

Wird langsam Zeit das man so einen Nachahmer erwischt und  verknackt.


----------



## worldzocker (2. September 2012)

scottseit2011 schrieb:


> Bei uns ist es einfach Standart das irgendwelche Leute meinen sie können einfach nagel Bretter aufm trail verteilen . Als wir sie drauf angesprochen haben ,meinten sie : "selbst dran Schuld , schade das nix passiert ist" . Jetzt Ist der Trail nich wirklich legal und wir können ihn nicht anzeigen .



Da können diese Leute froh sein das Sie nicht auf jemanden mit meinem gemüt getroffen sind.
Gesendet von meinem HTC XE


----------



## Pizzaplanet (2. September 2012)

Wir haben leider auch nie die Leute erwischt die bei uns diverse "Mountainbikerfallen" aufgestellt haben.
Zum Glück haben die schlimmeren Sachen keinem geschadet, die wurden gesehen bevor einer rein gedonnert ist.

Wobei ich mich bei uns immer noch Frage wer das sein soll.
Es ist kein Privatgrund, der Jäger ist uns wohlgesonnen (liegt daran das bei uns im Freundeskreis viele auf die Jagd gehen, meiner Freundin ihr Vater ist Jagdpächter usw) 
und sonst haben wir nie jemanden da getroffen.
Und selbst wenn wir mal auf den Wanderwegen unterwegs waren und Fussgänger getroffen haben (meist Touris) hatten wir immer angenehme Begegnungen und nette Gespräche.
Das schöne bei uns ist das der Forst (wo auch einige Freunde und bekannte arbeiten) und auch die ganzen Jagdvögel nix mitbekommen haben.
Und die achten drauf wer da rum rennt.


----------



## Svenos (4. September 2012)

Das ist die gleiche Sorte von Menschen, die Gullideckel und Steine auf die Autobahn werfen. Unzufrieden mit sich (dem eigenen Versagen) und der Welt, trauen sich nur solch hinterhältige Taten.


----------



## xc_fahrer (4. September 2012)

Bei den Ästen oder Steinen müssen es nicht MTB-Hasser sein. Manchmal sind es auch Kinder, die nicht darüber nachdenken und es lustig finden, den Weg zu blockieren. 

Und manchmal sind es wirklich Viecher. Hab mich öfters gewundert, wer da immer große Steine in den Weg schmeißt, bis ich die Übeltäter live beim Steineschmeißen gesehen habe: es waren Kühe, die oberhalb rumgeturnt sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_cc (5. September 2012)

xc_fahrer schrieb:


> Bei den Ästen oder Steinen müssen es nicht MTB-Hasser sein. Manchmal sind es auch Kinder, die nicht darüber nachdenken und es lustig finden, den Weg zu blockieren.
> 
> Und manchmal sind es wirklich Viecher. Hab mich öfters gewundert, wer da immer große Steine in den Weg schmeißt, bis ich die Übeltäter live beim Steineschmeißen gesehen habe: es waren Kühe, die oberhalb rumgeturnt sind.


 
Viele Biker scheinen doch eine recht paranoide Beziehung zu Stöcken/Ästen entwickelt zu haben.

Alles was auf dem Weg liegt ist immer und grundsätzlich eine nahezu totbringende Falle eines abartigen Stöckchenlegers!

Nicht jeder Ast, der quer auf dem Weg liegt wurde von einem Stöckchenleger dorthin verbracht!

Klar gibt es die Stöckchenleger tatsächlich. Vor allem im Siebengebirge wurden von mir auch schon einige auf frischer Tat ertappt.
Die Konfrontation endete jedoch in der Regel damit, dass man sich wechselseitig Tiernamen gab.

Und wer sich ernsthaft bei querliegenden Ästen überschlägt sollte mal seine Fahrweise überdenken, bzw. an seiner Fahrtechnik arbeiten.

Eine ganz andere Liga sind natürlich Drahtseile und Nagelbretter.


----------



## pndrev (7. September 2012)

Naja, grade auf der Runde hier im Dorf (Fürth-Unterfarrnbach): Kleines Wäldchen, weit und breit nix felsiges, aber mitten auf dem Weg liegt ein Betonbrocken mit gut 50cm Durchmesser und 20cm Dicke... Jetzt erklär mal, wie der da auf 'natürlichem' Weg hingekommen sein soll.


----------



## Harvester (7. September 2012)

Tornado


----------



## mtb_cc (7. September 2012)

pndrev schrieb:


> ... liegt ein Betonbrocken mit gut 50cm Durchmesser und 20cm Dicke...


 
Quadratur des Kreises?!



pndrev schrieb:


> Jetzt erklär mal, wie der da auf 'natürlichem' Weg hingekommen sein soll.


 
Den hat sicher ein Stöckchenleger stekum aus der Hosentasche fallen lassen! Oder doch der Tornado? Oder doch die spielenden Plagen?

Ich sachs ja: Paranoia! 

Alles was da liegt und eigentlich nicht hingehört, ist eine gegen mich gerichtete "Falle"!


----------



## pndrev (7. September 2012)

Von Falle hab ich nichts gesagt, aber es gibt schlicht keine Möglichkeit, wie dieser Brocken (Scheibe, deswegen getrennte Angabe von Durchmesser und Dicke, sollte eigentlich ersichtlich sein) ohne fremde Hilfe dort hingekommen ist. 
Der ursprüngliche Zweck dahinter ist mir eigentlich egal, jedenfalls hat der Jogger und Mountainbiker effektiv von der Nutzung des Weges abgehalten.


----------



## mtb_cc (7. September 2012)

pndrev schrieb:


> Von Falle hab ich nichts gesagt........


 
Ich weiss jetzt auch nicht mehr, wie mir die Unterstellung in Verbindung mit dem Threat-Titel herausrutschen konnte.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hawiro (7. September 2012)

pndrev schrieb:


> [ ... ]Jetzt erklär mal, wie der da auf 'natürlichem' Weg hingekommen sein soll.


Illegale Abfallentsorgung ohne jegliche weitere Hintergedanken bzgl. Radfahrer, Fußgänger, ...?


----------



## Harvester (7. September 2012)

pndrev schrieb:


> Von Falle hab ich nichts gesagt, aber es gibt schlicht keine Möglichkeit, wie dieser Brocken (Scheibe, deswegen getrennte Angabe von Durchmesser und Dicke, sollte eigentlich ersichtlich sein) ohne fremde Hilfe dort hingekommen ist.
> Der ursprüngliche Zweck dahinter ist mir eigentlich egal, jedenfalls hat der Jogger und Mountainbiker effektiv von der Nutzung des Weges abgehalten.



d.h. ein Jogger konnte nicht ohne einen großen Schritt zu tun da rüber?
Und mit dem MTB kam man nicht über das bordsteinhohe Hinderniss bzw dran vorbei?


----------



## pndrev (7. September 2012)

hawiro schrieb:


> Illegale Abfallentsorgung ohne jegliche weitere Hintergedanken bzgl. Radfahrer, Fußgänger, ...?



Die Absicht ist das eine, das Ergebnis ist ein anderes... Wobei der Brocken nicht die erste absichtlich dort platzierte Blockade war.


Bergauf musste ein Jogger jedenfalls definitiv vom Weg abweichen, für einen großen Schritt ist es an der Stelle zu steil. Aus dem gleichen Grund dürften auch MTB Neulinge (wie bspw meine Freundin, die dort öfters unterwegs ist) ziemlich Probleme haben, bergab drüber zu lupfen. Zumal die Kanten um einiges schärfer waren als bei Bordsteinkanten...

Nicht mit den Geschichten von Drähten o.ä. zu vergleichen, klar, aber trotzdem sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## xc_fahrer (7. September 2012)

Es gibt leider immer wieder Leute, die einen Haß auf bestimmte Sportler haben. Da gab es mal einen militanten Almbauern im Hochriesgebiet auf der österreichischen Seite, der Mountainbiker tätlich angegriffen hat, wenn sie über seine Almzufahrt (wohlgemerkt: über einen befestigten Weg, nicht über die Wiese) gefahren sind. Gab sogar mal einen Bericht in der Alpenvereinszeitung mit der Warnung vor dem Typen. Die österreichische Polizei wollte nicht gegen den Typen unternehmen, man kennt sich halt auf dem Dorf, Erl ist klein .... Ich hab mich gewundert, daß der Typ nicht mal an den Richtigen geraten ist, der ihm einen Aufstrich verpaßt hat.


----------



## Silvermoon (8. September 2012)

Kam gerade heute Abend in den RTL News

www.rtl.de/cms/news/rtl-aktuell/fah...aehrden-zweiraeder-26b55-51ca-10-1255113.html

...das ist kein Spaß mehr!


----------



## Mountain77 (9. September 2012)

n-tv hat in den Nachrichten MTB-Fallen zum Thema (oh, ist der RTL-Bericht). Der geschilderte Fall (Mountainbikerin schwer verletzt) ist zwar schon ein paar Tage alt, aber immerhin wird recht ausführlich berichtet. Konflikte werden angesprochen.

http://www.n-tv.de/mediathek/videos/...le7172061.html


----------



## Tilman (9. September 2012)

Siehe auch http://www.rtl.de/cms/news/rtl-aktu...ehrden-zweiraeder-26b55-51ca-10-1255113.html?

Die Aussage, das wäre Strassenverkehrsgefährdung, stelle ich bei Trails in Frage, Das geht dann aber allemal und umsomehr in Richtung versuchter vorsätzlicher schwerer Körperverletzung mit Todesfolge.


----------



## xrated (9. September 2012)

Wetten das die Häufigkeit nun zunehmen wird nachdem das in den Medien so oft kam?


----------



## xrated (9. September 2012)

xc_fahrer schrieb:


> Es gibt leider immer wieder Leute, die einen Haß auf bestimmte Sportler haben. Da gab es mal einen militanten Almbauern im Hochriesgebiet auf der österreichischen Seite, der Mountainbiker tätlich angegriffen hat, wenn sie über seine Almzufahrt (wohlgemerkt: über einen befestigten Weg, nicht über die Wiese) gefahren sind. Gab sogar mal einen Bericht in der Alpenvereinszeitung mit der Warnung vor dem Typen. Die österreichische Polizei wollte nicht gegen den Typen unternehmen, man kennt sich halt auf dem Dorf, Erl ist klein .... Ich hab mich gewundert, daß der Typ nicht mal an den Richtigen geraten ist, der ihm einen Aufstrich verpaßt hat.



Angeblich soll eine Transalp der Auslöser gewesen sein die ungefragt über sein Grundstück führte.


----------



## Pig-Mint (3. Oktober 2012)

RemedyBiker95 schrieb:


> 1. Hat jemand schon mal erlebt, dass plötzlich ein fast unsichtbares Seil vor euch hattet, was von Baum zu Baum gespannt war und wenn ihr schnell weiter gefahren wärt, dann...  ..."Kopfab"
> 2. Hat einer schon mal gesehen, dass jemand im Wald Baumstämme oder große Stöcke irgendwo hinlegt? Was habt ihr dann mit diesem jemand getan?



Hallo, bei uns hier ist es nicht gerade selten, dass es zu Fallen im Trail kommt. Ein Seil, welches gespannt ist, ist mir aber noch nicht untergekommen. Dafür aber arm bis beindicke Äste, die bis zu einem halben Meter aufgetürmt waren.
Ich bin kürzlich einen "Hometrail" gefahren und fuhr in so eine Barrikade, die nach einer Kurve aufgebaut war, fast rein. Das Ausweichmanöver beförderte mich 10mtr einen Abhang hinunter.
Ich war verständlicherweisse sehr sauer.
Bin am selben Tag nochmal zurück und habe einen Zettel (einfoliert) an das Hinderniss mit Heftzwecken gemacht.
Inhalt war an den Errichter des Hindernisses gerichtet:
Mit der Bitte, über die Folgen nachzudenken, was im schlimmsten Fall passieren kann. Der Tatbestand der "vorsätzlichen" Körperverletzung besteht.
Und er sich sicher sein darf, dass wenn ich ihn erwische, es zur Anzeige kommt.
3 Tage später war der Zettel weg, aber das Hinderniss nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UlrichF (3. Oktober 2012)

Pig-Mint schrieb:


> Mit der Bitte, über die Folgen nachzudenken, was im schlimmsten Fall passieren kann. Der Tatbestand der "vorsätzlichen" Körperverletzung besteht.


Wie wärs mit "Fahrgeschwindigkeit so wählen, dass man in Sichtweite (besser kürzer) anhalten kann"? Könnte ja auch statt Bäumen eine Wandergruppe oder ein MTBler auf dem hochweg sein...

Ulrich


----------



## Pig-Mint (3. Oktober 2012)

UlrichF schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit "Fahrgeschwindigkeit so wählen, dass man in Sichtweite (besser kürzer) anhalten kann"? Könnte ja auch statt Bäumen eine Wandergruppe oder ein MTBler auf dem hochweg sein...
> 
> Ulrich



Dann ist es also aus deiner Sicht völlig in Ordnung solche Hindernisse aufzubauen und eine "bewusste" Gefährdung des Bikers in Kauf zu nehmen ?


----------



## Innocent (3. Oktober 2012)

UlrichF schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit "Fahrgeschwindigkeit so wählen, dass man in Sichtweite (besser kürzer) anhalten kann"? Könnte ja auch statt Bäumen eine Wandergruppe oder ein MTBler auf dem hochweg sein...
> 
> Ulrich



Ich gebe dir recht, dass man auf Wegen die schwer überschaubar sind, die Geschwindigkeit anpassen sollte um eine Gefährdung von anderen Nutzergruppen auszuschließen. (Trail Rules 3&4)
Jedoch ist man beim Fahren auch nur auf diese Nutzergruppen fixiert, hält neben natürlichen Hindernissen, Ausschau nach Hunden und Wandern, ein Seil, welches über den Weg gespannt wurde hat man nicht direkt auf dem Plan.


----------



## UlrichF (4. Oktober 2012)

@Pig-Mint and Innocent:

Nein! Ich bin nicht dafür Fallen aufzustellen! Ich finde es besch... sowas zu tun. Im übrigen bezog sich mein Posting (ich hab da einfach falsch zitiert) gar nicht auf das Seil, sondern auf die gestapelten Baumstämme und das dadurch folgende 10 m einen Abhang runter fallen. Und dann noch, der andere soll mal über die Folgen nachdenken. Da kam mir einfach der Gedanke, dass es auch Sinn macht über die folgen des eigenen zu schnell fahrens nachzudenken. Das mal ein Baum quer im Weg liegt und der kann auch ungestapelt zu groß zum überspringen sein (z. B. auch wegen der Äste) ist doch im Wald ein durchaus auch natürlich vorkommendes Hinderniss. 

Ulrich


----------



## Svenos (4. Oktober 2012)

Pig-Mint schrieb:


> Hallo, bei uns hier ist es nicht gerade selten, dass es zu Fallen im Trail kommt. Ein Seil, welches gespannt ist, ist mir aber noch nicht untergekommen. Dafür aber arm bis beindicke Äste, die bis zu einem halben Meter aufgetürmt waren.
> Ich bin kürzlich einen "Hometrail" gefahren und fuhr in so eine Barrikade, die nach einer Kurve aufgebaut war, fast rein. Das Ausweichmanöver beförderte mich 10mtr einen Abhang hinunter.
> Ich war verständlicherweisse sehr sauer.
> Bin am selben Tag nochmal zurück und habe einen Zettel (einfoliert) an das Hinderniss mit Heftzwecken gemacht.
> ...


 

Den Zettel kannst Du Dir sparen. Derjenige, der die Fallen baut hat ja die Absicht, dass die Biker "abfliegen". Da kann man nur hoffen den "Täter" mal auf frischer Tat zu ertappen, dann ein Handyvideo drehen und anzeigen.
Ich habe gestern auch wieder einen Weg freigeräumt. Auf ca. 200 Meter war eine Abfahrt mit kreuz und quer gelegten Ästen und Steinen komplett gesperrt. Drüberspringen ging nicht. Ich habe die Äste dann so weit in den Wald gefeuert, dass der Spassvogel bei einem erneuten "Blockadeversuch" richtig Arbeit hat


----------



## sJany (6. Oktober 2012)

Die Sache mit dem Holzstapel sehe ich auch etwas differenzierter: Natürlich ist es ein Ärgernis, aber wenn ich mit meinen Kids zu Fuß im Wald unterwegs bin, möchte ich auch nicht vor jeder Kurve Angst haben müssen, dass ein Biker so um die Ecke geschossen kommt, dass er nicht mehr vor uns anhalten kann. Ich lasse es auch gern auf einem Trail laufen, aber eben nur so weit ich sehen kann. Und Stöcke, Stämme oder Steine sieht man normalerweise gut...

Eine gespannte Schnur oder ein Draht ist dagegen ein ganz anderes Kaliber. Ich würde auch mal vermuten, dass es im Falle einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung ähnlich gesehen würde. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass ein Stöckchenleger mit einer Ermahnung davon kommt, ein Drahtspanner jedoch mit einer empfindlichen Strafe zu rechnen hätte.

Ein aktueller Fall aus Südhessen:

http://www.echo-online.de/region/gr...-Schnur-bringt-Radler-zu-Fall;art1261,3281190


----------



## Tilman (6. Oktober 2012)

Im Darmstädter Echo http://www.131052.de/DE-Sch.pdf gefunden


----------



## MissQuax (6. Oktober 2012)

Funktionierender Link dazu:

www.echo-online.de/region/gross-gerau/trebur/Gespannte-Schnur-bringt-Radler-zu-Fall
.


----------



## Sebb93 (7. Oktober 2012)

also ich hatte zum Glück auch noch keine Begegnung mit Barrikaden o.ä gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## internetti (15. Oktober 2012)

Hatte auch im August solch ein Erlebnis auf der Via Engiadina oberhalb Silvaplana. Eine Art Weidezaun, jedoch von Brückenpfosten zu Brückenpfosten im Wald fernab jeder weide gespannt. Ich sah es auch erst 2 Meter vor der Kollision. Steissbeinprellung und ein dickes Hämatom die Quintessenz.


----------



## Anno. (18. Oktober 2012)

*Mit Seilen und Nagelbrettern habe ich zum Glück keine Erfahrung.**Bei uns wurden vom Förster einige Stücke des Hiesigen Trails  mit  Baumstämmen blockiert.*
*Allerdings an Ställen die man rechtzeitig auch mit sehr hoher Geschwindigkeit einsehen kann.*
*
*
*Ein Freund und ich hatten die Idee Erde anzuhäufen und einige Bretter darauf zu legen um dort mit gleich bleibender Geschwindigkeit drüber zu fahren.*
*Ich muss dabei sagen es wahren richtige Baumstämme die über einander (2 unten 1 oben) knapp 90cm hoch waren. *
*Das ganze hat sich der Förster ca. 2 Wochen angeschaut hat sie dann beseitigt. Wir dachten wir könnten wieder frei fahren dem war nicht so einige Tage später standen entlang unseres Trails Forsthochsitze!!! *
*Und er Kontrolliert dort jeden Tag 2-3 mal. Das wir ja ordentlich fahren und nichts neues mehr bauen können. Wir sind dann auf andere Waldgebiete ausgewichen gleiches Spiel leider.*
*Um noch mal auf die Fallen zurück zu kommen ich kann euch nur nahe legen  um dem ganzen denn Schrecken zu nehmen lauft die Strecke vorher ab.*
*So mache ich es auch immer und man kann die Tonne Tannenzapfen die Spinat gefütterten Kiesel sowie die Arm dickem Zahnstocher und Bäume die die Dreistigkeit besitzen mitten auf die Strecke zu fallen beseitigen. *
*Ich schiebe / Trage mein Bike immer erst die Strecke hoch und kontrolliere ob sie so ist wie ich sie verlassen habe.*
*Somit schont ihr eure Nerven ärgert die Stöckchenleger und verbraucht weniger Bremsbacken. *
*Training is inklusive und nachher könnt ihr beruhigt mit einem Breiten Grinsen hinunterfahren. *
*Gruß Anno. P.s fahre DH/FR keine Turen *


----------



## bummelexpress (18. Oktober 2012)

Pig-Mint schrieb:


> Ein Seil, welches gespannt ist, ist mir aber noch nicht untergekommen. Dafür aber arm bis beindicke Äste, die bis zu einem halben Meter aufgetürmt waren.
> Ich bin kürzlich einen "Hometrail" gefahren und fuhr in so eine Barrikade, die nach einer Kurve aufgebaut war, fast rein. Das Ausweichmanöver beförderte mich 10mtr einen Abhang hinunter.
> Ich war verständlicherweisse sehr sauer.
> Bin am selben Tag nochmal zurück und habe einen Zettel (einfoliert) an das Hinderniss mit Heftzwecken gemacht.
> ...



und ich hätte eine Zettel mit einer Nachricht an dich danebengehängt, mit der Bitte über die Folgen nachzudenken, wenn hinter der Kurve ein Fußgänger, langsamerer Radfahrer auftaucht und du in diesen hineinfährst und was da im schlimmsten Fall passieren kann!!


----------



## Beorn (18. Oktober 2012)

Um Ulm gibts hier und da ein paar die Holzverhaue errichten. Ein Anruf beim Förster, dass der Wanderweg blockiert wurde und es wird beseitigt. Ein Anruf beim Schwäbischen Albverien und sie ärgern sich über militante Gassigeher, die "ihre" Wege unbenutzbar machen.

So lange nirgend jemand eine Claymore "vergisst" oder mit einem Claymore wartet ist alles in Ordnung.

Und wer nicht in Sichtweite stoppen kann, wenn ich da mit meinen Kindern lauf, der kriegt den Schreck, den er mir bereitet unter Garantie zurück!


----------



## thedrifter (25. Oktober 2012)

Hi Leute basst bitte auf wenn ihr aufm Höhbeck seiht. Wendland Brünkendorf also wenn ihr beim Kaffegarten Schwedenschaze hinter runter fahrt ich glaube die Strecke ist auch bei Google drin. Bei der Stelle wo ihr richtig schön auf Tempo kommt.Klemmt irgendein idiot so gut wie alle 50 m 
ein Drahtseil auf denn Weg und genau zwischen denn Seilen sind Glasscherben und Nagelbretter  auf Weg. Ich wollte heute da lang und habe neh gute Stunde gebraucht um denn Mist zu entfernen das ist jetzt schon das vierte mal hinter einander!!.


----------



## Ferkelmann (25. Oktober 2012)

Warum entfernst Du das? Was soll der Mist?
Stelle sichern, daß sich niemand verletzt und Polizei rufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thedrifter (26. Oktober 2012)

Warum weil die Polizei schon da war und gesagt hat na wenns noch mal auftritt ruf uns noch mal an. Das war beim ersten mal vorgestern habe ich sie geholt. Deren reaktion war: "Wir legen uns mal auf die Lauer". Und ich habe in einer Stunde da neh Tour lang mit meinen Freunden. Ich habe keine Lust da erst mal neh STUNDE  zu buddeln  und weil die Strecke auch gerne mal von denn Neulingen benutzt wirdt die achten nicht auf son Sche***!!!. Wenn ich denn Typen erwische


----------



## Ferkelmann (26. Oktober 2012)

Die Polizei zu rufen hat auch andere Wirkungen, bspw. wenn das nach dem x-ten Mal in der Zeitung steht.
Nur indem man immer, auch öffentlich darauf aufmerksam macht, kann man sowas abstellen. Die Täter sind sich der Schwere ihres Handelns oft garnicht bewusst, auch daß sie nicht nur Biker, sondern auch spielende Kinder, Spaziergänger, Tiere gefährden.
Ward Ihr mal beim Bürgermeister deswegen, beim Forstamt, der Jagdgenossenschaft? Natürlich solltet Ihr dort nicht unbedingt als Biker auftreten. Was sagen Eure Freunde, Verwandten dazu oder ist das denen egal, weil die eh nicht in den Wald gehen?
Hängt Warnschilder am Ein- und Ausstieg vom Trail auf. Klar daß der Fallensteller die abmacht, aber je mehr Leute das zwischendurch lesen sind gewarnt und sensibilisiert. Eventl. erzählen sie das auch weiter.
Tut was! Falls das stimmt wovon Du schreibst.


----------



## thedrifter (26. Oktober 2012)

Also beim Bürgermeister waren wir schon achtung Mountinbiker schilder Hängen seiht freitag da. Achtung Fallensteller schilder werden jetzt gerade aufgehängt. Mal gucken wie es sich entwickeln wirdt. Heute nacht wirdt auch beobachtet aufm trail


----------



## Ferkelmann (26. Oktober 2012)

Von wem kommen denn die "Achtung Mountainbiker" Schilder? Vom Bürgermeister?

Irgendwo hier im Forum hat einer mal ein Schild entworfen, das war ziemlich gut. Da wurde eindeutig und einleuchtend auf die öffentliche Gefährdung der Fallenstellerei hingewiesen. Das war deutlich besser als lediglich "Achtung Fallensteller". Vielleicht hat hier jemand von den Mitlesern den Link?

Ich will Dir auch nicht zu nahe treten, aber lass das Schild unbedingt von jemandem schreiben, der eine 1a Rechtschreibung hat, sonst macht Ihr Euch eher lächerlich.


Edit: Das als Inspiration:


----------



## thedrifter (27. Oktober 2012)

Ja ich weiß das ich keine gute recht schreibung habe. Kommen von Bürgermeister aber Typ muss wohl aufgegeben habe oder er war noch nicht wieder da tauchen nähmlich keine Drähte mehr auf.


----------



## christoph86 (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe nicht damit gerechnet, dass es hier (Mittelrhein, nähe Loreley) auch sowas gibt (mir begegnet alle Schaltjahre mal ein MTBler hier) aber scheinbar doch...

Bin am Samstag mit dem Rad zur Arbeit, 2-spuriger Waldweg, der geradeaus am Hang eines Seitentals bis ins Rheintal führt. Kenne mittlerweile jede Spurrille, jeden Wasserablauf, musste nur etwas vorsichtiger machen, da mittlerweile alles gut mit Laub zugedeckt ist. 
Nach 100 m  lag ein Ast quer, kein Problem, nachts hats geregnet, es war windig, also drübergehopst. Nach 100m lagen wieder zwei dünne Äste, schön quer zur Fahrtrichtung und definitiv nicht erst kürzlich vom Baum gefallen, so wie die vermoosten Schnittstellen verrieten. Nach weiteren 100-150m lag dann ein ca. 10 cm dicker , aber sicher schon 10 Jahre vor sich hingammelnder Stamm quer, der Anfang der Woche auch noch nicht da war.
Jetzt frag ich mich, was das soll. 
a) kann man dort eh nicht wie bekkloppt runterdonnern wegen ~20 15cm tiefer schräg gepflasterter Wasserabläufe 
b) fährt da außer mir vielleicht 2x pro Woche jemand runter, wenn überhaupt
c) werd ich den Bürgermeister mal drauf ansprechen, der kommt täglich zum Kaffeetrinken zu meinem Chef


----------



## flyingscot (29. Oktober 2012)

Naja, die "Stöckchenleger" darf man aber nicht mit den oben beschriebenen Fallenstellern in einen Topf werden.

Erstere gibt es hier bei uns auch immer wieder. Lustigerweise werden die ganz schnell, vermutlich von Spaziergängern, eines besseren belehrt...

Spaziergänger werden von diesen Stöckchen nämlich viel stärker behindert als Mountainbiker...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (29. Oktober 2012)

Wir hatten das Problem in Saarburg ja auch schon, hat sich aber erledigt, liegt aber wohl auch daran das der "Pfad" geplättet wurde und da auch seit längerem keiner von uns mehr fährt.
Bei meinem Schwiegerdad im Wald (Revierpächter) gabs sowas noch nicht, allerdings rate ich das da auch keinem. Der reagiert auf sowas ziemlich allergisch ;-)

ich denke dank der schönen vielen, gut versteckten, Wildcams hätten wir da schnell den Täter dazu und dann wäre schluss mit lustig.
Wenns bei uns losgeht dann geh selbst ich Nachts raus zur Wildbeobachtung.


----------



## dertutnix (5. Dezember 2012)

leider neues aus dem siebengebirge...

http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...aht-in-Kopfhoehe-ueber-Weg-article919132.html


----------



## Harvester (5. Dezember 2012)

Das ist in meinen Augen nicht nur "gefährliche Körperverletzung" 
Der Täter nimmt eine mögliche Tötung in Kauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. Dezember 2012)

dertutnix schrieb:


> leider neues aus dem siebengebirge...
> 
> http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...aht-in-Kopfhoehe-ueber-Weg-article919132.html


 
Das ist von hier oder http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=608121


----------



## dertutnix (5. Dezember 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Das ist von hier oder http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=608121



evtl ja, meine quelle war anders...


----------



## Eifelheizer (5. Dezember 2012)

Nachdem ich in der Zeitung über den Vorfall im Siebengebirge gelesen habe, dachte ich schau im Forum rein.
Wie wie es ausschaut gibt es eine ganze Menge solcher Fälle und die Dunkelziffer ist sicher noch höher.

Mich hatte es vor paar Jahren bei Altenahr erwischt.
Es wurden mehrere Holzbalken (10-20cm) mitten auf dem Weg gelegt und mit Laub bedeckt. Ich bin über den ersten voll drüber gedonnert und mit Schrecken davongekommen. Ich hatte es als Jugendstreich angenommen.

Seitdem und überhaupt ist mir in der Eifelregion sowas nicht aufgefallen.

Die MTBler stehen mit dem Problem nicht allein da. Im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr wurden dieses Jahr Nagelplättchen verteilt. Splitt und Öl werden gezielt gegen die Motorradfahrern an unübersichtlichen Stellen auf die Fahrbahn verteilt. Einer kam soger ums Leben.

Bei mir um die Ecke sind im Waldstück (Stadtpark) liegen auch vorsätzlich armdicke Baumstämme auf die Trampelwege. Wäre das auch eine ernstzunehmende Sache? Also mich hats wenig gejuckt. Fahrtechnik sei dank. 

Ich schätze mal die Probleme treten vor allem in bekannten Ausflugsziele und stadtnahe Erholungsgebiete auf.
Aus meiner Sicht sollte der Stärkere (MTBler) Rücksicht auf den Schwächeren (Wanderer) nehmen und außerhalb der Stoßzeiten (Sonntags, Feiertags  Wandersaison) die Trails aufsuchen. Und wenn, dann sollte man sehr viel Geduld "ausstrahlen". So wären die Konflikte wesentlich geringer.


----------



## Hillcruiser (6. Dezember 2012)

also ich lese in Verbindungen mit solchen Aktionen immer von Stress zwischen Wanderern und MTBlern;
wir fahren viel zwischen Bonn und St.Goarshausen auf beiden Rheinseiten, auch Rheinsteig, Rhein-Burgen-Weg und Teile von Traumpfaden; bisher hatten wir nie Probleme mit Wanderern und/oder Förstern; eher im Gegenteil

Gerade bei jüngeren Fahrern <28 ist das Wort Rücksicht nicht so bekannt; einige solcher Aktionen haben sicher auch damit zu tun...


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. Dezember 2012)

Welche guten Erfahrungen hast Du denn mit Förstern gemacht?
Und was ist mit gerade jungen Fahrern?


----------



## nadgrajin (7. Dezember 2012)

Hillcruiser schrieb:


> Gerade bei jüngeren Fahrern <28 ist das Wort Rücksicht nicht so bekannt; einige solcher Aktionen haben sicher auch damit zu tun...



Wieso sollte Rücksicht nicht so bekannt sein? Zudem, Rücksicht muß zwingend immer von allen Seiten kommen und da können sich die Fußgänger/Wanderer/Autofahrer oder was auch immer auch schön mal an die eigene Nase packen. Vor allem wenn ich sehe wie oft ausgeschilderte Radwege durch eben diese anderen Gruppen blockiert sind und was das für ein Gezeter ist wenn man fragt ob das sein muß.


So, zur eigentlichen Tat, ich glaube sowas wird erst aufhören wenn einer erwischt wird und dann ein richtig heftiges Urteil verkündet wird. Das muß so heftig sein das die Medien Deutschlandweit und dazu Tage lang berichten.


----------



## prince67 (7. Dezember 2012)

nadgrajin schrieb:


> So, zur eigentlichen Tat, ich glaube sowas wird erst aufhören wenn einer erwischt wird und dann ein richtig heftiges Urteil verkündet wird. Das muß so heftig sein das die Medien Deutschlandweit und dazu Tage lang berichten.


Warum sollte es dann aufhören?
Es gibt auch immer noch Leute, die Steine von Autobahnbrücken werfen, obwohl schon einige erwischt und verurteilt wurden.


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. Dezember 2012)

Glaube auch nicht, daß das wirklich aufhört.
Aber eine abschreckende Wirkung und daß solche Leuten in ihrer Dummheit bewusst wird, daß sowas kein Kavaliersdelikt ist, halte ich schon für real.

Problem ist nur, man muss sie erstmal auf frischer Tat ertappen und das ganze auch noch beweisen können.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (7. Dezember 2012)

bei uns ist das ganze vorbei. wir fahrn da aber auch nicht mehr.

meine nächste Reaktion wäre ne wildkamera.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaeptn_chaos (12. Dezember 2012)

Generell behaupte ich, dass das Thema Selbstjustiz in Deutschland immer mehr an Bedeutung gewinnt. Ich fahre sowohl MTB als auch Motorrad, im Bereich MTB musste ich mich schon mehrfach über Stacheldraht auf dem Boden ärgern, und zwar genau da wo der Trail ist und sonst in der Nähe nichts zu sehen von einem Zaun oder einem abzusperrenden Gebiet. Zufall? 

Beim Motorradfahren fallen mir auch immer solche Zufälle auf, wie schon einer meiner Vorredner geschrieben hat ist an den unmöglichsten Stellen Schotter in der Kurve ... 

Mit dem Auto fahre ich des öfteren einen Feldweg lang da da mein Motorrad im Schuppen steht, hier stelle ich immer fest, dass die Leute einen auf Hilfsherrif machen, bin ein tiefenentspannter Typ und halte dann auch gelegentlich mal an , wenn ich beschimpft werde und frage nach was genau das Problem ist. Meist bekomme ich zu hören: Das ist ein Anliegerweg und du bist kein anlieger (das sieht man mir ja an), gerast wie ne Wildsau (30 kmh auf einem Feldweg wo ich noch links und rechts nen Meter Platz habe), Gefährung von Fussgängern bla bla bla... 

Manche Fussgänger springen dann auch vor einem auf die Straße, schlagen mit Ihrer Hundeleine in Richtung Auto etc, unglaublich. 

Was mich geärgert hat: Auf dem Feldweg hat jemand ettliche Dachdeckernägel in der Fahrspur verteilt und zwar so das man das nicht sieht, hat mich 2 Reifen gekostet, habe das auch angezeigt denn meinen Scheunennachbarn hat es auch getroffen, am Auto und am Anhänger und auch andere Benutzer des Weges wurden Opfer.

Was ist nur los mit dem Deutschen? Nicht falsch verstehen, bin ja selbst einer, aber ich frage mich immer ob die Leute keine anderen Probleme haben. Klar, man hat immer mehr Ärger auf der Arbeit, hat vielleicht zu Hause auch nix zu sagen und will mal auf wichtig machen, aber ehrlich: Stacheldraht, Glasschwerben, Nagelbretter, Sand in Kurven, das ich kein Kavaliersdelikt das ist wirklich grob fahrlässig und lebensgefährlich. Klar, einige unserer Mitstreiter sind auch rücksichtslos, springen an fussgängern vorbei, kennen die Bedeutung des Wortes Danke nicht wenn Fussgänger platz machen, aber ist das wirklich ein Grund andere Menschen in Gefahr zu bringen?


----------



## Laschpuffer (17. Dezember 2012)

Grob fahrlässig wäre das nur, wenn das Zeug irgendwie zufällig an fieser Stelle runter fällt und es aufgrund bspw. mangelnder Ladungssicherung auf dem Weg verteilt, ich denke die Juris werden da schon eher von vorsätzlich sprechen wollen.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (17. Dezember 2012)

Die größte Radlfalle in München sind die Radwege selbst und mit großem Abstand dann die Taxis 
Auf Wanderwegen hatte ich noch keinen Streß, fahre aber auch meist unter der Woche wo eh niemand unterwegs ist.


----------



## F4B1 (23. Dezember 2012)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Auf Wanderwegen hatte ich noch keinen Streß, fahre aber auch meist unter der Woche wo eh niemand unterwegs ist.


Wobei solche Fallen ja nicht nach dem Wochenende weggeräumt werden.
Kommt denke ich eher darauf an, wie hoch der Weg durch Biker frequentiert ist. Aber auch da gibts Ausnahmen. Wenn ich mir da einen kleinen Trail südlich bei mir an der Uni angucke.
700m lang, 6% steil, durchgehend S0, dementsprechend wenig los bzw. ich hab da noch nie jemanden getroffen: Auf einmal lagen drei dicke Äste genau rechtwinklig quer zum Weg.
Hoffe mal, dass das Kinder waren. Wenns ein Wanderer war muss der schon arg bekloppt gewesen sein. 
Zumal der eigentliche Wanderweg (Ruhrhöhen)anders ausgeschildert ist, der geht parralell ein wenig weiter nordwestlich runter.


----------



## Svenos (26. Februar 2013)

In Wiesbaden ist auch mal wieder ein Fallensteller unterwegs (http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/wiesbaden/meldungen/12869984.htm)

In dieser Gegend wurde im vergangenen Jahr mehrfach ein breiter Schotter-Weg mit dutzenden Baumstämmen für den Radverkehr "gesperrt". 20 Meter vom Weg ist ein Hochsitz, mehr braucht man nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (26. Februar 2013)

Wenn die Bäume so dick sind, daß Du mit dem Bike nicht drüberkommst, ist der Weg für das Befahren durch Fahrzeuge blockiert. Ohne die Sperrung gesehen zu haben, glaube ich nicht an eine Veranlassung durch Jäger.
Erfolgte die Sperrung eventl. im Zusammenhang mit Fällarbeiten?
Zumal sind Wegsperrungen dieser Art nun wirklich keine Fallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svenos (26. Februar 2013)

Es waren seinerzeit keine Fällarbeiten in der Gegend und die Stämme lagen in einer schellen Abfahrt hinter einer schwer einsehbaren Kuppe. Taktisch sehr geschickt angelegt. Drüberspringen unmöglich. Man kann an der Stelle eigentlich 200 Meter weit den Weg einsehen, aber nicht die Hindernisse direkt hinter der kleinen Kuppe. Also macht man schön die Bremse auf, wenn keine Fußgänger in Sicht sind und hat schnell 50 - 60 Sachen drauf. Den Rest kann man sich ausmalen... Da war schon ne Menge kriminelle Energie im Spiel. Leider habe ich die Dinger vor lauter Zorn gleich weggeräumt ohne ein Beweisfoto zu machen. Ein paar Tage später lagen dann wieder (wenn auch weniger) Stämme da. Dann hat der Depp (vorerst) aufgegeben.


----------



## David_01 (1. März 2013)

Grützi,

bis Ende 2012 war ich des öfteren im Siebengebierge unterwegs. Dort habe ich bis auf einmal nie Probleme gehabt. Das eine Mal lief vor mir ein ältere Mann (langer Mantel, bereits etwas älter) mit einem Schäferhund. Ich bin dann langsam hinter ihm hergerollt. Bestimmt über eine Distanz von nahezu 300 m. Überholen war nicht möglich. Irgendwann hat er mich bemerkt und mich auf das Übelste beschimpft. Zudem sagte er, dass er mich nicht weiterfahren lassen würde sonst hetzt er seinen Hund auf mich. Ich habe ihn darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass er sich gerade dabei ist strafbar zu machen. In diesem Moment kam einen größere Gruppe anderer MTB fahrer und zwängte sich an uns vorbei. Alle haben die Diskussion mitbekommen, gesagt hat keiner was. Wirklich bedrohlich war die Situation nicht, aber ein wenig Support hätte ich schon erwartet.  So etwas agressives habe ich selten erlebt. Den netten Herrn habe dann des öfteren getroffen und immer nett gegrüßt (mit einem Hauch von Ironie). Komischerweise hat er mich immer zurück gegrüßt....

Soweit meine Erfahrungen

Grüße David


----------



## Beorn (1. März 2013)

Gegen Hunde hilft ein Glock für wenig Geld immer noch sehr gut.


----------



## MucPaul (2. März 2013)

Svenos schrieb:


> Es waren seinerzeit keine Fällarbeiten in der Gegend und die Stämme lagen in einer schellen Abfahrt hinter einer schwer einsehbaren Kuppe. Taktisch sehr geschickt angelegt. Drüberspringen unmöglich. Man kann an der Stelle eigentlich 200 Meter weit den Weg einsehen, aber nicht die Hindernisse direkt hinter der kleinen Kuppe. Also macht man schön die Bremse auf, wenn keine Fußgänger in Sicht sind und hat schnell 50 - 60 Sachen drauf. Den Rest kann man sich ausmalen... Da war schon ne Menge kriminelle Energie im Spiel. Leider habe ich die Dinger vor lauter Zorn gleich weggeräumt ohne ein Beweisfoto zu machen. Ein paar Tage später lagen dann wieder (wenn auch weniger) Stämme da. Dann hat der Depp (vorerst) aufgegeben.



Immer positiv denken! 
Wenn da schon ein dicker Baumstamm quer liegt hat da bestimmt einer versucht, einen fetten Kicker zu bauen und wurde von jemanden überrascht und musste flüchten.
Baue den Kicker einfach schnell fertig. Die Hauptarbeit ist ja schon getan.

Und sollte es dennoch ein übler Bursche gewesen sein mit dunklen Absichten, dann wird er sehen, dass seine Sabotage von Dir prima sabotiert wurde und zum Gemeinnutzen der Biker beigetragen hat.


----------



## AlBirdy (4. März 2013)

Kaeptn_chaos schrieb:


> Generell behaupte ich, dass das Thema Selbstjustiz in Deutschland immer mehr an Bedeutung gewinnt.



Traurig aber wahr.
Schwer untervögelt und mich sich und der Welt unzufrieden würde ich mal behaupten.

Aber da diese Leute ja Selbstjustiz offenbar sehr schätzen, könnte ich mich im Falle dessen, dass ich mal jemanden dabei erwischen sollte wohl schwer zurück halten. Hilft vermutlich mehr als eine Anzeige, denn die wird wohl (wie so oft in Deutschland) kaum Konsequenzen mit sich führen. Versuchter Todschlag ist ja nicht so schlimm, aber wehe du hinterziehst mal 2.50 Steuern!
Ich bin weiß Gott kein aggressiver Mensch, aber bei Stahlseilen die quer über den Weg zu gespannt werden, hört der Spaß definitiv auf, denn das ist schwere Körperverletzung mit versuchtem Todschlag.
Bisher ist es immer glimpflich ausgegangen, aber die Schlagader mit genug Geschwindigkeit getroffen und du verreckst elendig auf dem Trail.
Leider merken es die Leute erst dann wenn es mal soweit gekommen ist.
Dann heisst es wieder, oh das hab ich aber nicht gewollt.


----------



## MitchMG (5. März 2013)

Beorn schrieb:


> Gegen Hunde hilft ein Glock für wenig Geld immer noch sehr gut.



450,- ist nicht gerade günstig..... und Führen darf man die eh nicht.
Ich laß die im Schrank und nehm dafür immer 







mit.
Und wer sich richtig anlegen will nimmt das : 






Kommt doch immer wieder vor, das einem unangeleinte Hudne hinterher laufen und schnappen......


----------



## Beorn (5. März 2013)

EIN Glock, nicht EINE Glock. Darf man zwar auch nur mit legal reason fÃ¼hren, aber die hat man ja (Hunde) und kostet nur ~30â¬.


----------



## MitchMG (5. März 2013)

Beorn schrieb:


> EIN Glock, nicht EINE Glock. Darf man zwar auch nur mit legal reason fÃ¼hren, aber die hat man ja (Hunde) und kostet nur ~30â¬.



Du kÃ¶nntest das Glock Teil hier immer problemlos "FÃ¼hren".





Das Glock Messer ist Ã¼ber 12cm. Das kann(wird) Probleme geben.......



> Es ist verboten
> 
> â¢Hieb- und StoÃwaffen (hierunter fallen auch Schwerter, Dolche, zweischneidige Messer, Degen, Rapiere, Bajonette und weitere)
> â¢feststehende Messer mit einer KlingenlÃ¤nge Ã¼ber 12 cmâ¢oder Messer mit einhÃ¤ndig feststellbarer Klinge (Einhandtaschenmesser, inkl. Springmesser) ohne RÃ¼cksicht auf die KlingenlÃ¤nge
> ...



Und ein berechtigtes Interesse kannst Du beim Radfahren nicht begrÃ¼nden.
WofÃ¼r ? Warum tut es nicht ein Taschenmesser ???
Das Thema bin ich schon mit den Einhandmessern durch......


----------



## Beorn (5. März 2013)

Gehst Du nicht immer grillen beim biken?

Spaten ist mir zu schwer und unhandlich, außerdem lass ich Wege an sich immer so wie sie sind, höchstens allzu blöde, nicht überspringbare Äste kommen weg.


----------



## AlBirdy (5. März 2013)

Als wenn irgendjemand seinen Hund auf einen hetzen würde. Falls doch, hat sich der Hund (sofern es denn ein richter Hund ist und kein Handtaschenpudel der einem bis zum Knöchel geht) bereits in euch verbissen weit bevor ihr den Rucksack abgetzt habt und eure "Waffe" rausgeholt habt.

Ist doch Mumpitz jetzt auch noch was gegen Hunde mitzuführen, zumal 99.9% aller Hunde dazu garnicht ausgebildet sind und Herrchen eher verwirrt angucken werden wenn dieser "Bodo Liebling, fass den bösen Radler!" ruft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (5. März 2013)

Dir ist schon klar, dass so was erreichbar tragbar ist und der Rucksack gemütlich aufm Buckel bleiben kann.


----------



## AlBirdy (5. März 2013)

Klar kann man sowas erreichbar tragen, das erhöht der Sinn der Sache jedoch nicht, oder wurdest du schonmal wirklich beim spazieren gehen / radeln auf Befehl des Herrchens hin von einem Hund attackiert?

Ich meine ich kann auch dauerhaft einen Helm tragen auf die Gefahr hin, dass mich ein Kometenbrösel trifft. Ergibt das Sinn? Eher weniger.

Nicht das die Sache per se schlecht wäre, doch zweckmäßig ist das leider rein garnicht.


----------



## Eifelheizer (6. März 2013)

Man könnte die Hunde als sanftere Methode mit einem Leckerlie ruhigstellen. ;-)
Es geht auch umgekehrt. Mir lief mal ein angriffslustiger Hund hinterher und der Besitzer rief, dass ich ihm in den A**** treten soll.


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. März 2013)

Und wenn Außerirdische ihr UFO mutwillig hinter einer nicht einsehbaren Kurve hinstellen? Auf Hilferuf von Wanderen natürlich


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. März 2013)

.... wir wollen ja bei der Sache bleiben.


----------



## -CubeRider- (20. März 2013)

Bin Gestern über einen Trail gefahren , aufeinmal ein Umgeknickter Baum (nicht sehr Dick) über den Trail gespannt , direkt vor mir auf Kopfhöhe , zum Glück war ich nicht sehr Schnell und konnte mich noch Ducken . Danach habe ich angehalten und habe mir mal die Sache mal genauer angekukt , den umgeknickten Baum haben sie in einen anderen Baum mit einem Seil und Nägeln fest gemacht . Bekam es aber Leider nicht ab , sonst hätte ich diesen sch*** sofort weggemacht.


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. März 2013)

Nochmal:

Tatort so lassen und Forstwirt etc. informieren.
Bei Sachen wie Drähten, Seilen, Nagelfallen etc. zusätzlich Polizei einschalten. Im Idealfall alles per Foto dokumentieren und Stelle absichern.

Ich überlege mittlerweile ernsthaft, mir ein paar Meter Absperrband immer im den Rucksack dabei zu haben, um im Fall des Falles Material zum markieren der Gefahrstelle zu haben.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (25. März 2013)

kopfnüsse sind beeindruckend für dein gegenüber! schlagzu und hauabtaktig! Das ist nur anzuwenden wenn ihr erkennt das er ne waffe zieht(messer, Tele.schlagstock, etc.) ansonsten empfehle ich immer eher passive bleiben, wenn hunde dabei sind, ist es eher ein gesprächs möglichkeit, anhand vom dem hund könnte ihr meistens die Situation gut einschätzen. Ist die töhle endspannt, so auch meine erfahrung, entspannt sich das herrschen fast immer! Im freundlichen geschwätz interesse am hund zeigen nahme, rasse, alter,darf man ihn streicheln? etc. ! so nimmt man in einer meist hitzig begonnnen debate die heise luft raus! Solltet ihr allerdings jemanden dabei erwischen wir er sich gerade am trail vergreift um dort seine fallen aufstellt gibts nur s******* h****t*****!!


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (25. März 2013)

Eifelheizer schrieb:


> Man könnte die Hunde als sanftere Methode mit einem Leckerlie ruhigstellen. ;-)
> Es geht auch umgekehrt. Mir lief mal ein angriffslustiger Hund hinterher und der Besitzer rief, dass ich ihm in den A**** treten soll.



Und, hast Du's gemacht? Also dem Besitzer in den A**** getreten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _DrJekyll_ (25. März 2013)

War heute bei Heidelberg unterwegs. Die Trails zum Schloss runter waren völlig mit stöcken und Ästen, teilweise auf Kopf- und Vorderradhöhe.

Hab dann direkt neben dem Trail einen Typen überrascht, der im Unterholz mit Bruchstücken rumgemacht hat...Nachdem ich ihn fragte was er da mache, sagte er er suche nach Insekten  bei -3 Grad Außentemperatur.
Da ich leider nicht gesehen habe, ob er die stöcke gelegt hat, wollte ich ihm jetzt auch nicht ohne Grundlage Beschuldigungen entgegenwerfen..

Naja bin dann weiter. Frag mich nur ob, wenn man jemanden dabei erwischt, eine Anzeige oder so möglich ist?


----------



## Fr.th.13 (25. März 2013)

Nur so en kleiner tipp: samartphone kann man doch auch film machen, oder? einfach unbekümmert en paar meter weiterfahren, dann sich in die Büsche schlagen, möglichst unaffällig und nicht in seiner unmittelbaren nähe, das er es nicht sehen kann. Schleicht euch durchs Unterholz an und macht en paar beweisaufnahmen(Film,Foto)! ewt. die polizei rufen! auf jedenfall kann es schon mal als beweis dienen bei einer anzeige.


----------



## kandyman (25. März 2013)

Ich bin auch oft am Ästewegräumen, aber wenn ich lese dass jemand sich fast an einem *sichtbar* in Kopfhöhe gelegten Ast verletzt muss ich mich schon fragen wie der drauf ist!

Wird hier nicht *auf Sicht *gefahren? Was ist wenn hinter der Biegung kein Baum liegt sondern ein Mensch steht? Ist der dann selbst schuld?


----------



## _DrJekyll_ (25. März 2013)

...


----------



## Beorn (25. März 2013)

Auf Sicht fahren klar.

Aber: Ein lebensgefährlicher Ast auf Kopfhöhe und ein ganzer Mensch sind in ihrer Sichtbarkeit doch sehr unterschiedlich! Einen Menschen, auch unaufällig gekleidet, sieht man schon aufgrund der Größe viel eher als einen Ast.
Und bevor einer mit Kindern kommt: Ich hab selber zwei und die mag man mangels Größe nicht immer sehen, aber so lang man nicht mit Musik in den Ohren daherdonnert sind sie nicht zu überhören!


----------



## skaster (25. März 2013)

kandyman schrieb:


> Wird hier nicht *auf Sicht *gefahren? Was ist wenn hinter der Biegung kein Baum liegt sondern ein Mensch steht? Ist der dann selbst schuld?



Das heißt also, das ich in einer Tempo 30 Zone ruhig ein paar 50 cm tiefe Löcher buddeln darf wenn diese bei 30 Km/h früh genug zu erkennen sind?
Passiert ja keinem was wenn er nur 30 fährt.

Ach ja, ich kann demnach auch Flaschen von der Autobahnbrücke werfen, wenn die schon auf der Autobahn aufschlagen bevor der Autofahrer, welcher mit der zulässigen Höchstgeschwindigkeit unterwegs ist, dort ankommt. Sollte mal einer zu schnell sein ist er selbst Schuld.

Versuch doch bitte hier nicht irgendwelche Idioten zu verteidigen, die mutwillig und hinterhältig nichts anderes versuchen als andere Menschen oder auch Tiere zu gefährden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (25. März 2013)

Ha dann haste Glück das ich dir nicht mit dem Steyr 6230 entgegenkomme, den siehst du zwar früh aber der kommt schnell näher.
Kommt schon mal vor das ich Radfahrer umniete, die sehen mich nicht wenn ich im Wald von hinten angeflogen komme.

Und jetzt mal im ernst: bei uns im Wald kommt es durchaus vor das Äste tief im weg hängen, damit muss man rechnen.


----------



## kandyman (25. März 2013)

Ich verteidige hier niemand, ich greife rücksichtslose Fahrer an. Es geht ja nicht um millimeterdünne Drähte oder vergrabene Nägel, sondern um sichtbare Hindernisse, ob am Boden oder auf Kopfhöhe.

Wer so fährt dass er vor sowas nicht anhalten kann ist für die Bedingungen zu schnell, Punkt.

Ich möchte nicht, dass die Stimmung immer weiter gegen Biker kippt, und vor- bzw. rücksichtsloses Fahren ist da die Hauptursache.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (25. März 2013)

kandyman schrieb:


> Ich verteidige hier niemand, ich greife rücksichtslose Fahrer an. Es geht ja nicht um millimeterdünne Drähte oder vergrabene Nägel, sondern um sichtbare Hindernisse, ob am Boden oder auf Kopfhöhe.
> 
> Wer so fährt dass er vor sowas nicht anhalten kann ist für die Bedingungen zu schnell, Punkt.
> 
> Ich möchte nicht, dass die Stimmung immer weiter gegen Biker kippt, und vor- bzw. rücksichtsloses Fahren ist da die Hauptursache.




Ah, ein Moralapostel!


----------



## kandyman (25. März 2013)

Könnte man so sehen, wenn man rücksichtsloses Fahren als "unmoralisch" bezeichnen würde. Soweit möchte ich aber nicht gehen, ich find's nur asozial, Moral ist nicht so meins. Mir war schon klar dass ich mit der Aussage nicht nur auf Gegenliebe stossen werde, aber es hilft mir auch nix wenn ich meine Meinug für mich behalte, ist ja ein Forum


----------



## hexxagon (25. März 2013)

Auf Kopfhöhe hängende Äste sehe ich fast nie, wenn ich auf dem Trail bin. Ich höre und spüre es immer nur am Helm. Ich schaue auf dem Trail nämlich auf meine Linie und kann die Dinge in 1,70 Höhe nicht so gut wahrnehmen. Personen, Tiere und am Boden befindliche Hindernisse sind dadurch mehr als ausreichend früh zu erkennen. 

...


----------



## Fr.th.13 (26. März 2013)

kandyman schrieb:


> Könnte man so sehen, wenn man rücksichtsloses Fahren als "unmoralisch" bezeichnen würde. Soweit möchte ich aber nicht gehen, ich find's nur asozial, Moral ist nicht so meins. Mir war schon klar dass ich mit der Aussage nicht nur auf Gegenliebe stossen werde, aber es hilft mir auch nix wenn ich meine Meinug für mich behalte, ist ja ein Forum


----------



## MacMadisson (26. März 2013)

Erlangen am Rathsberg werden hauptsächlich nur Baumstämme in den Weg gelegt. Einmal hab ich Reisnägel auf dem Boden gesehen, habe diese aufgesammelt und zum zuständigen Förster gebracht (zufällig bekannt).

Dieser hat gesagt, dass solche Vergehen eigtl. prinzipiell dem Forstamt gemeldet werden sollten!


----------



## sebastian-85 (27. März 2013)

_DrJekyll_ schrieb:


> Frag mich nur ob, wenn man jemanden dabei erwischt, eine Anzeige oder so möglich ist?


 
Ich würde bei so etwas zwischen "Hindernissen" und "Fallen" unterscheiden.

Generell stellt das Ablegen von "Hindernissen" (Äste, Steine) im Bereich gut einsehbarer Trails keinen Verstoß dar. 
(Diesbezüglich verweise ich auf Punkt 3 der DIMB-Trailrules - dem "Fahren auf Sicht".)

Anderst ist es, wenn man nach einer Spitzkehre einen Ast/Stamm auf Vorderradhöhe oder höher vorfindet und dieser bewusst dort abgelegt wurde, um jemanden zu verletzen = "Falle". 

Der subjektive Tatbestand ist hier ausschlaggebend... 
Wollte der Täter den Biker am Fahren stören, ober bewusst verletzen?

Im letzteren Falle ist dies strafbar als gefährliche Körperverletzung - Versuch (§223 ff StGB). 


Wenn die Tatbestände erfüllt sind, düfte der Tatverdächte sogar solange festgehalten werden (§127 StPO), bis die Polizei eintrifft. Davon rate ich aber im Regelfall ab!!! 

Nicht der Regelfall wäre derjenige, der auf dem Trail einen Draht auf Kopfhöhe zwischen zwei Bäumen spannt.... Mit dem dürft ihr machen was euch spontan einfällt...


----------



## AlBirdy (28. März 2013)

sebastian-85 schrieb:


> Nicht der Regelfall wäre derjenige, der auf dem Trail einen Draht auf Kopfhöhe zwischen zwei Bäumen spannt.... Mit dem dürft ihr machen was euch spontan einfällt...



Wer Selbstjustiz ausübt ("Ich bin hier Fußgänger,alle anderen müssen sich nach mir richten"), der sollte sich auch im Klaren sein, dass ihm gegebenenfalls auch Selbstjustiz widerfährt.

Das heisst im Klartext, erst gibt's ne Naht, anschließend soll sich die Polente um den Missetäter kümmern.  

Sehr gut zu wissen, dass man solche Täter auch rechtlich gesehen festhalten darf bis die Polizei eintrifft. Das ist ja schonmal was. Der Einsatz von Gewalt wird sich im Regelfall wohl vermeiden lassen, wobei bei einem Draht auf Kopfhöhe wohl auch mir die Sicherungen alle gleichzeitig rausspringen würden, denn das kann ganz leicht zum Tode führen, worüber sich solche Leute aber wohl offenbar nicht im Klaren sind. "Kleine" Schläge auf den Hinterkopf sollen ja das Denkvermögen steigern...


----------



## MucPaul (30. März 2013)

Svenos schrieb:


> In Wiesbaden ist auch mal wieder ein Fallensteller unterwegs (http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/wiesbaden/meldungen/12869984.htm)
> 
> In dieser Gegend wurde im vergangenen Jahr mehrfach ein breiter Schotter-Weg mit dutzenden Baumstämmen für den Radverkehr "gesperrt". 20 Meter vom Weg ist ein Hochsitz, mehr braucht man nicht zu sagen.



Ach, das gab es im Nordschwarzwald Kreis Wildbad auch, wo ich früher fuhr. Stand sogar in der Lokalzeitung. Vermutlich die Jagdpächter hatten die Baumstämme aufgestapelt, damit die Radfahrer nicht das Wild aufscheuchen. Dann können die Jäger im Hochsitz 30m weiter die Tiere gemütlich und in aller Ruhe abknallen.

Das ganze endete dann aber kurios. Irgend jemand hatte mit einem Stemmeisen die ersten 5 Treppen des Hochsitzes abgestemmt und sie gut sichtbar oben auf die Baumstämme mit drauf gelegt.  

1 Woche später waren die Bohlen wieder am Hochsitz dran genagelt und auch das Baumstammhindernis war weg. Ente gut, alles gut. Quack!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (30. März 2013)

Jedermann-Festnahme [Bearbeiten]

Das Jedermann-Festnahmerecht nach Â§ 127 Abs. 1 Strafprozessordnung (âWird jemand auf frischer Tat betroffen oder verfolgt, so ist, wenn er der Flucht verdÃ¤chtig ist oder seine IdentitÃ¤t nicht sofort festgestellt werden kann, jedermann befugt, ihn auch ohne richterliche Anordnung vorlÃ¤ufig festzunehmen.â) gestattet es jedermann (auch MinderjÃ¤hrigen), eine Person festzunehmen.[1] Dieses Festnahmerecht ist an folgende Voraussetzungen geknÃ¼pft:

ZunÃ¤chst muss der TÃ¤ter bei einer frischen Tat betroffen sein. Als frisch gilt die Tat, wenn sie mit der aktuellen Situation noch in einem rÃ¤umlichen und zeitlichen Zusammenhang steht, das heiÃt, der TÃ¤ter muss noch am Tatort oder in dessen unmittelbarer NÃ¤he festgenommen werden. Ausreichend ist aber auch eine sofortige Verfolgung, wenn der TÃ¤ter am Tatort angetroffen worden ist. Die Straftat muss nach herrschender Lehrmeinung auch tatsÃ¤chlich begangen worden sein. Ein dringender Tatverdacht genÃ¼gt den Anforderungen der Rechtslehre nicht, allerdings genÃ¼gt er der Rechtsprechung, um die Voraussetzungen der Festnahme zu bejahen. Eine irrtÃ¼mliche Annahme einer Tat fÃ¼hrt nach der Rechtslehre zur strafrechtlichen Figur des Erlaubnistatbestandsirrtums.

Festnahmegrund kann neben dem Fluchtverdacht bezÃ¼glich des TÃ¤ters auch die Weigerung des VerdÃ¤chtigen sein, seine IdentitÃ¤t zu offenbaren, oder die sonstige UnmÃ¶glichkeit der IdentitÃ¤tsfeststellung (beispielsweise ausweislos oder aggressiv). Wer also einen StraftÃ¤ter persÃ¶nlich kennt, darf ihn nicht vorlÃ¤ufig festnehmen â es sei denn, er ist verdÃ¤chtig, sich den StrafverfolgungsbehÃ¶rden zu entziehen (zum Beispiel durch Untertauchen).

Im Einzelfall ist genau zu prÃ¼fen, ob die rechtlichen Voraussetzungen fÃ¼r ein Einschreiten vorliegen (âLiegt Ã¼berhaupt eine Straftat vor?â, âKann sich der VerdÃ¤chtige ausweisen?â usw.), da der Festnehmende anderenfalls Ermittlungsverfahren wegen NÃ¶tigung, KÃ¶rperverletzung oder Freiheitsberaubung etc. riskiert.

Die Festnahme selbst muss unter Beachtung des VerhÃ¤ltnismÃ¤Ãigkeitsprinzips erfolgen. Sie darf beispielsweise nicht bei geringsten Vergehen zu erheblichen Verletzungen beim TÃ¤ter fÃ¼hren. Die Anwendung eines jeden Mittels ist damit gerade nicht durch das Festnahmerecht erlaubt, selbst wenn die AusfÃ¼hrung oder die Aufrechterhaltung der Festnahme sonst nicht mÃ¶glich wÃ¤re. Steht das angewendete Mittel also nicht in angemessenem VerhÃ¤ltnis zum Festnahmezweck, so ist es unzulÃ¤ssig. âUnzulÃ¤ssig ist es daher regelmÃ¤Ãig, die Flucht eines StraftÃ¤ters durch Handlungen zu verhindern, die zu einer ernsthaften BeschÃ¤digung seiner Gesundheit oder zu einer unmittelbaren GefÃ¤hrdung seines Lebens fÃ¼hren.â[2] Fesselungen an Armen und Beinen sind damit statthaft, soweit dies erforderlich ist (AggressivitÃ¤t, Widerstand, Fluchtversuch). Die Wegnahme von Sachen des VerdÃ¤chtigen ist im Rahmen der VerhÃ¤ltnismÃ¤Ãigkeit rechtens, um die Flucht zu verhindern (zum Beispiel Fahrrad, SchlÃ¼ssel). Kann die Person nicht der Polizei Ã¼bergeben werden (z. B. kein Telefon und menschenleeres Gebiet), kann der Festgenommene auch zur nÃ¤chsten Polizeidienststelle gebracht werden.

Sobald sich die festgenommene Person der Festnahme nicht lediglich durch Flucht erwehrt, sondern den Festnehmenden angreift, so ist auch der Einsatz von Gewalt zulÃ¤ssig. Diese ist dann jedoch nicht mehr durch das Festnahmerecht des Â§ 127 Abs. 1 StPO, sondern durch Notwehr gemÃ¤Ã Â§ 227 BÃ¼rgerliches Gesetzbuch, Â§ 32 Strafgesetzbuch gerechtfertigt, da in diesem Fall die Gegenwehr des TÃ¤ters einen gegenwÃ¤rtigen rechtswidrigen Angriff darstellt. Der Festgenommene handelt nicht in Notwehr, wenn er sich gegen den Festnehmenden zur Wehr setzt, soweit die Festnahme durch Â§ 127 StPO gedeckt ist. Ãberschreitet der Festnehmende die Grenzen der Festnahmebefugnis, weil er z. B. Gewalt anwendet, obwohl der Festgenommene ânurâ zu fliehen versucht, oder handelt er gar auÃerhalb der Festnahmebefugnis, weil der TÃ¤ter z. B. nicht auf frischer Tat ertappt wurde, so ergÃ¤be sich fÃ¼r den Festgenommenen eine Notwehrsituation, in der er seinerseits den rechtswidrigen Angriff gegen sich, hier die Ã¼berzogene Festnahme, auch mit Gewalt abwehren darf.

Es ist also streng zwischen dem Festnahmerecht und dem Notwehrrecht zu trennen. Solange der Festgenommene sich gegen die Festnahme nicht wehrt, greifen nur die milderen Eingriffsbefugnisse des Festnahmerechts. Handelt es sich um die Festnahme eines StraftÃ¤ters i.S.d. Â§ 127 Abs. 1 StPO und wehrt sich dieser nicht nur, indem er versucht zu flÃ¼chten, sondern greift er seinerseits den Festnehmenden an, so sind aggressivere Mittel aufgrund der Notwehrsituation fÃ¼r den Festnehmenden gerechtfertigt.

Dem Festgenommenen ist im Ã¼brigen der Grund bekanntzugeben (ein Dolmetscher muss jedoch nicht hinzugezogen werden). Der VerdÃ¤chtige darf nur so lange festgehalten werden, wie es notwendig und erforderlich ist.

Am hÃ¤ufigsten berufen sich auf das Jedermann-Festnahme-Recht sog. private Sicherheitsdienste (z. B.: Mitarbeiter von Sicherheitsdiensten des Ã¶ffentlichen Personennahverkehrs, Mitarbeiter der Sicherheit der Deutschen Bahn, Wachdienste, welche fÃ¼r ihre Auftraggeber deren FirmengebÃ¤ude und PrivatgebÃ¤ude Ã¼berwachen, von Firmen oder Privatleuten angestellte âWachleuteâ, âTÃ¼rsteherâ, âPersonenschÃ¼tzerâ oder âPrivatermittlerâ) oder Mitarbeiter von BehÃ¶rden ohne Polizeibefugnis oder Mitarbeiter von PolizeibehÃ¶rden auÃerhalb ihrer ZustÃ¤ndigkeit (z. B.: Zoll/Zollfahndung bzw. Finanzamt/Steuerfahndung bei Straftaten fachlich auÃerhalb des Zollkodex/Abgabenordnung oder Bundespolizei rÃ¤umlich auÃerhalb von HÃ¤fen, FlughÃ¤fen, BahnhÃ¶fen).


Quelle Wikipedia


----------



## Svenos (3. April 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Ach, das gab es im Nordschwarzwald Kreis Wildbad auch, wo ich früher fuhr. Stand sogar in der Lokalzeitung. Vermutlich die Jagdpächter hatten die Baumstämme aufgestapelt, damit die Radfahrer nicht das Wild aufscheuchen. Dann können die Jäger im Hochsitz 30m weiter die Tiere gemütlich und in aller Ruhe abknallen.
> 
> Das ganze endete dann aber kurios. Irgend jemand hatte mit einem Stemmeisen die ersten 5 Treppen des Hochsitzes abgestemmt und sie gut sichtbar oben auf die Baumstämme mit drauf gelegt.
> 
> 1 Woche später waren die Bohlen wieder am Hochsitz dran genagelt und auch das Baumstammhindernis war weg. Ente gut, alles gut. Quack!


 
Ja, die grüne Zunft muss endlich mal raffen, dass sie keine hoheitlichen Rechte im Wald hat. I.d.R sind die ja nur Pächter und haben sich auch an Gesetzte zu halten.


----------



## Raphael87 (4. April 2013)

also von Fallen kann ich bisher nicht berichten.
Ganz eindeutig ist jedoch,dass viele Wege versperrt werden, teilweise auch in Kurvenbereichen, wordurch letztendlich eine Gefahr resultiert.

Viele Bereiche sind offensichtlich mit Gestrüpp versperrt oder teilweise sind sogar baumstämme über Wege gelegt.

Bezieht sich auf den Main-Taunus-Kreis


----------



## Svenos (4. April 2013)

Die Grenze zwischen "Hindernis" und "Falle" ist oft fließend. Fakt ist, dass die selbsternannte "Waldpolizisten" künstliche Gefahrenpotentiale schaffen. Wenn ich morgen in meiner Straße Baumstämme lege, weil ich eine Tempo-30-Zone einführen möchte habe ich gleich 1000 Klagen wegen Nötigung und Eingriffs in den Straßenverkehr am Hals.
Derzeit kann man im Bereich Platte / Wiesbaden wieder schön beobachten, wie die Forstbetriebe da schön mitspielen. Da werden an bestimmten Wegen Bäume gefällt und einfach liegen gelassen.


----------



## Beorn (4. April 2013)

Das ist nicht immer böse Absicht. Wenn der Forst Bäume fällen lässt und das Los verkauft hat, dann kommen eben Privatleute im Nebenerwerb oder als Energiehobby und dürfen dann rausholen, was rumliegt. Geht mal ein Samstag lang statt biken mit einem in den Wald Los machen, Fitnessstudio macht da kein Geschäft mehr mit euch und es ist erschreckend wenig Wegstrecke "freigeräumt" für einiges an Arbeit.


----------



## Svenos (4. April 2013)

Beorn schrieb:


> Das ist nicht immer böse Absicht. Wenn der Forst Bäume fällen lässt und das Los verkauft hat, dann kommen eben Privatleute im Nebenerwerb oder als Energiehobby und dürfen dann rausholen, was rumliegt. Geht mal ein Samstag lang statt biken mit einem in den Wald Los machen, Fitnessstudio macht da kein Geschäft mehr mit euch und es ist erschreckend wenig Wegstrecke "freigeräumt" für einiges an Arbeit.


 
Bei allem Verständnis, ich könnte Dir ne Menge stellen zeigen, wo man einfach nur den Kopf schütteln kann. Ich rede hier nicht von illegalen Trails die gesperrt werden, sondern von offiziellen Wanderwegen, die auch als solche erkennbar sind. Wenn ich da einfach mal drei Bäume drauf fallen (und liegen) lasse, muss ich mir was dabei denken. Der Weg wird halt viel von Bikern genutzt.
Ich habe seit einem Jahr immer eine Klappsäge dabei und mache die Wege wieder frei. Seit dem bin ich in der Tat kaum noch im Fitnessstudio


----------



## Beorn (4. April 2013)

Nuja, die haun es auf den Weg, weil sie nicht an die denken, die ihn für den Sport oder die Erholung nutzen (also direkt), sondern an die, die sonst das Holz aus dem Wald tragen müssten.

Klappsäge ist klasse! Welche benutzt du?


----------



## Svenos (5. April 2013)

Beorn schrieb:


> Nuja, die haun es auf den Weg, weil sie nicht an die denken, die ihn für den Sport oder die Erholung nutzen (also direkt), sondern an die, die sonst das Holz aus dem Wald tragen müssten.
> 
> Klappsäge ist klasse! Welche benutzt du?


 
Der Name fällt mir jetzt nicht ein. Kostet ca. 12,- beim Hornbach mit grauem Griff, Klinge ca. 30 cm. Das ist echt ein Hammerteil. Habe damit schon (umgestürzte) Bäume mit über 50 cm Durchmesser beseitigt. Nutze das Teil schon über ein halbes Jahr sehr intesiv und ist immer noch recht scharf.


----------



## MucPaul (5. April 2013)

Svenos schrieb:


> Die Grenze zwischen "Hindernis" und "Falle" ist oft fließend. Fakt ist, dass die selbsternannte "Waldpolizisten" künstliche Gefahrenpotentiale schaffen. Wenn ich morgen in meiner Straße Baumstämme lege, weil ich eine Tempo-30-Zone einführen möchte habe ich gleich 1000 Klagen wegen Nötigung und Eingriffs in den Straßenverkehr am Hals.
> Derzeit kann man im Bereich Platte / Wiesbaden wieder schön beobachten, wie die Forstbetriebe da schön mitspielen. Da werden an bestimmten Wegen Bäume gefällt und einfach liegen gelassen.



Nee, eine Tempo 30 Zone macht man gaaaanz anders:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_hlOBfRwOc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (5. April 2013)

Gibts da Wechselblätter? Ich benutz die groe Fiskars, da kann man ein neues Blatt kaufen, wenn das Alte mal runter ist. Ich werd das ganze fürs Kleinzeug noch durch ein Kukri ergänzen.


----------



## Svenos (7. April 2013)

Beorn schrieb:


> Gibts da Wechselblätter? Ich benutz die groe Fiskars, da kann man ein neues Blatt kaufen, wenn das Alte mal runter ist. Ich werd das ganze fürs Kleinzeug noch durch ein Kukri ergänzen.



Fiskars ist natürlich der Porsche unter den Sägen, kostet aber das 4-Fache. Die Hornbachsäge (Torq) ist für meine Zwecke völlig ausreichend. Wechselblätter gibt es da nicht.  Für Stämme über 50 cm habe ich noch ne Bügelsäge.


----------



## Beorn (7. April 2013)

Eine große, klappbare Bügelsäge, die auseinander nur 40cm lang ist wär klasse.


----------



## Harvester (9. April 2013)

oder ne akkubetriebene Taschenkettensäge


----------



## Beorn (9. April 2013)

Zu schwer, wegen Akku.


----------



## olisch (9. April 2013)

Leichter und unauffälliger http://www.pearl.de/a-PE2314-5412.shtml


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphael87 (15. April 2013)

also ich bin mittlerweile völlig tiefenentspannt,was das thema angeht... =)
ich fahre vor der abfahrt die Strecke ab, schaue nach "Panzersperren" und räume die bei Seite. Wenn wirklich mal ein zu großer Stamm auf dem Weg liegt hab ich auch schon gerne mal einen Haufen Erde davor geschmissen und kurzerhand einen Kicker draus gebaut =)


----------



## Free_Rider94 (15. April 2013)

Bis vor kurzem war mir sowas zum Glück noch fremd bei uns auf dem Hometrail aber letztens haben wir vermehrt Baumstämme mit 20cm und mehr an durchmesser auf der Strecke gefunde.. Blöderweiße einen übersehen und selbiger war für den tot meiner SLX verantwortlich..


----------



## tvd2202 (8. Mai 2013)

In Simbach bei nen trail haben die wandere immer dicke stöcke in den trail gelegt , da häts mich und meinen Onkel schon a paar mal fast arg aufghaut


----------



## axisofjustice (9. Mai 2013)

Gestern auch wieder welche entdeckt, unterhalb Sohlacker in Günterstal, Freiburg.


----------



## smoki666 (9. Mai 2013)

dann sollten wir vielleicht auch mal den Wanderen auf ihren Wanderwegen ein paar hinternisse hinterlegen. ne spaß bei seite, man muss sich nicht auf denen ihr niveau runter ziehen lassen. Finde es schade das der Biker egal wo immer der blöde ist. Bei den Fußgängern und Auto-deppen wird doch auch alles ermöglicht... armes Deutschland


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (9. Mai 2013)

Also absichtliche Fallen hab ich bis jetzt auch noch keine gesehn, aus den meisten Ästen kann man aber wunderbar mit bissel Erde kleine Schanzen bauen so gesehen helfen uns viele von den Idioten sogar noch


----------



## fuxy (11. Mai 2013)

Free_Rider94 schrieb:


> Bis vor kurzem war mir sowas zum Glück noch fremd bei uns auf dem Hometrail aber letztens haben wir vermehrt Baumstämme mit 20cm und mehr an durchmesser auf der Strecke gefunde.. Blöderweiße einen übersehen und selbiger war für den tot meiner SLX verantwortlich..



Steine drunter Erde drauf: Kicker fertig !!


----------



## phiga (11. Mai 2013)

Die Kicker-Idee find ich phänomenal! Dazu müsste man dann allerdings mit Schäufelchen unterwegs sein...


----------



## fuxy (11. Mai 2013)

Das Zauberwort heißt  " Klappspaten" bekommst du in jedem BW - Shop für ein paar Euro und passt logischer weise in fast jeden Rucksack.


----------



## Free_Rider94 (11. Mai 2013)

fuxy schrieb:


> Steine drunter Erde drauf: Kicker fertig !!



Wie du das in einer 2m Tiefen Kuhle macht will ich sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (11. Mai 2013)

Free_Rider94 schrieb:


> Bis vor kurzem war mir sowas zum Glück noch fremd bei uns auf dem Hometrail aber letztens haben wir vermehrt Baumstämme mit 20cm und mehr an durchmesser auf der Strecke gefunde.. Blöderweiße einen übersehen und selbiger war für den tot meiner SLX verantwortlich..



Ich rede hier von Baumstämmen. Wie kommst du jetzt auf eine 2 m
tiefe Kuhle ?


----------



## Free_Rider94 (11. Mai 2013)

Na der Baumstamm der meine SLX gekillt hat lag in einer Kuhle, hab ich nicht dazu geschrieben da die Baumstämme eh überall auf der Strecke verstreut lagen


----------



## ciao heiko (17. Mai 2013)

Weil es auch hierher passt.

Ein kleines Beispiel, welche Hindernisse (in den Köpfen) bei uns zu überwinden sind. Bei dem Marathon Offenburg wurde die Strecke sabotiert.

http://www.bo.de/Lokales/Offenburg/Sabotage-bei-Mountainbike-Challenge

Infos dazu auch im Festival Forum

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=553912&page=4

Update:
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/offenburg/landwirt-sabotiert-mountainbike-strecke-polizei-ermittelt

ciao heiko


----------



## Kommanda (20. Mai 2013)

vor ein paar jahren wurde einem bekannten so ein gespanntes stahl seil zum verhängnis.das seil war genau auf höhe des kopfes gespannt und erst viel zu spät zu sehen.er war mit seiner ktm unterwegs und ein paar kumpels unterwegs und ist gern schnell gefahren,als seine kumpels ihn eingeholt hatten war er schon tot. der jenige der das sein gespannt hat konnte nicht ermittelt werden und ist noch auf freien fuß...


----------



## Niklas0 (22. Mai 2013)

Das ist schon echt krass... bald muss man noch Angst haben mit seinem Rad was in der freien Natur zu machen! @Kommanda : KTM Motorrad oder Fahrrad?


----------



## Kommanda (22. Mai 2013)

war ein motorrad, aber mit  einem rad hätte es einem auch den kehlkopf zertrümmert, nur zum abtrennen hätte es dann wohl nicht gelangt...


----------



## Deleted 224116 (30. Mai 2013)

Kommanda schrieb:


> vor ein paar jahren wurde einem bekannten so ein gespanntes stahl seil zum verhängnis.das seil war genau auf höhe des kopfes gespannt und erst viel zu spät zu sehen.er war mit seiner ktm unterwegs und ein paar kumpels unterwegs und ist gern schnell gefahren,als seine kumpels ihn eingeholt hatten war er schon tot. der jenige der das sein gespannt hat konnte nicht ermittelt werden und ist noch auf freien fuß...



Wenn ich sowas lese geht mir der arsch auf grundeis... schlimm sowas


----------



## cobaltracer (7. Oktober 2013)

Habe das vor Jahren mit dem RR an der Sieg in Höhe Friedrich-Wilhelmshütte selber mal erlebt. Über den Rad/Fußgängerweg war eine Art Wäscheleine gespannt, die ich glücklicheweise mit der Brust erwischt habe und mitgerissen habe. Hätte mich das Ding am Hals erwischt, weiß ich nicht was passiert wäre. 
Habe seither auch beim MTB immer ein übles Gefühl. Man müsste überlegen, ob man einen Metallwarner entwickeln könnte, der die Drähte beim Fahren voraus wie Radarwarner ortet. Bei einem Nylon-Seil wird es allerdings schwierig, kaum zu orten und bestimmt so stabil wie Draht.


----------



## Hockdrik (23. November 2013)

*LETZTER TAG FÜR DIE 2-METER-PETITION -> 35.000 in BaWü sind zu schaffen!*
Heute um Mitternacht läuft die Zeichnungsfrist für die Petition zur Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel in Baden-Württemberg aus. 

Bitte jetzt noch mal alle Freunde und Bekannte - egal ob Biker oder Nicht-Biker - mobilisieren!
Bitte dazu diesen Beitrag von Open Trails! auf Facebook 'liken' und 'teilen', aber auch Foren, Chats und E-Mail-Verteiler nutzen.

Die geforderten 50.000 haben wir lange erreicht und die 60.000 sind vielleicht heute nicht mehr zu schaffen, 
ABER die *35.000 in Baden-Württemberg können wir gemeinsam knacken*! Also ran! 

-> Link zu Petition
-> Link zu allen Hintergrundinfos zum Thema


Auf einen grandiosen Zieleinlauf heute Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (5. Januar 2014)

Aktuelles Thema "Es wurde mal wieder ein Draht/Drähte gespannt", nachzulesen unter:
- https://www.facebook.com/BunnyHopTours <- Beitrag vom 3.1.
- https://www.facebook.com/polizeipraesidiummannheim <-Beitrag vom 4.1.
- https://www.facebook.com/wnoz.de <-Beitrag vom 5.1.
- http://www.rnz.de//ticker_regional/...berg_Anschlag_auf_Mountainbiker___Schnur.html
- http://www.rheinneckarblog.de/04/anschlag-auf-mountainbiker/40999.html

Die Täter werden sich nicht zuletzt auf Basis der 2-Meter-Regel "im Recht" fühlen. Nach dem Motto: Mit den Bikern kann man das ja machen, die haben ja eh keine Rechte, sind sowieso illegal. Da spielt die Wegbreite dann auch gar keine Rolle mehr, da geht es um eine bike-feindliche Haltung, die solche Anschläge in den Augen der Täter legitimiert.

Ob das nun hirnlose Jugendliche, Spaziergänger oder Jäger sind, wissen wir nicht, aber es sind auf jeden Fall kriminelle Spinner!

Daher sollten sich auch die Wander- und Jagdverbände explizit von diesen Anschlägen distanzieren und ihre Mitglieder zur Unterstützung bei der Aufklärung aufrufen!


----------



## ciao heiko (5. Januar 2014)

Der Schwarzwaldverein hat sich schon im November von solchen Leuten distanziert.
http://schwarzwaldverein.de/aktuell/seite102101.html


----------



## TTT (5. Januar 2014)

Ob man bei der DIMB einen Topf einrichten könnte, der Belohnungen auf die Ergreifung von Tätern aussetzt?


----------



## marc1000 (6. Januar 2014)

In baierbrunn bei den Isartrails wurden dicke Baumstämme über die Wege gelegt die man nicht überspringen kann


----------



## TTT (6. Januar 2014)

Baumstämme sind für mich keine Fallen. Da gehts eher drum, dem Biker den Weg zu verleiden.

Gespannte Drähte sind nicht nur einfach Fallen, sondern nehmen den Tod eines Bikers billigend in Kauf, ohne daß dieser in der Regel überhaupt die Chance hat, die Gefahr zu erkennen! Das ist Lynchjustiz für eine Ordnungswidrigkeit! Zumal man sich hier selbst als Jogger verletzten könnte!


----------



## Sun on Tour (6. Januar 2014)

An den Isartrails ist es noch nicht einmal verboten mit dem Rad zu fahren. Sollten die Baumstämme tatsächlich nur als Blockade für Radfahrer dienen, würde damit eine Ordnungswidrigkeit begangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## einmaluser (7. Januar 2014)

Ach,ist es noch nicht mal verboten an den Isartrails.....Interessant! Aber,das es ansonsten verboten ist scheint man ja zu wissen...

Ich bin Mitglied im NABU,könnte jetzt seitenweise schreiben was ich mit "Bikern" schon so alles erlebt hab.Würde aber den Rahmen sprengen.Diejenigen die ich erwische werden sofort angezeigt und das wars dann auch.Bei Gerichtsverhandlungen bin ich gerne dabei da ich als Internetuser und Nebenkläger immer viel zur Sache beitragen kann,z.b nachweisen das derjenige genau Bescheid wusste das er im Naturschutzgebiet z.b fährt da er es im Forum ja gepostet hat! Was dann auch gleich zur entsprechenden Strafe führt statt diese harmlos-Bussgelder.
Zur Zeit liegt mein Hauptaugenmerk auf Kessenich,den Venusberg hinunter.Und ja,einige Forumuser hab ich mir schon notiert 
Da es ja dort bereits mehrere Unfälle und nicht wie hier fälschlicherweise von einigen angenommen nur Einen gegeben hat und die Sperrungen und Verbote mehr als offensichtlich sind,die leider nicht eingehalten werden,sind Aktionen geplant Biker gleich  einzukassieren,also mit Polizei dann vor Ort holen etc.

Sollte ich gar Leute erwischen die Hand anlegen,oder wie ein Narr oben schrieb mit Handspaten bei der Sache sind,ist das nicht bloss ein unbefugtes Betreten etc. sondern ein richtiger Eingriff in zum Schutz ausgewiesener Natur.Sowas zieht eine Anzeige nach sich nach derer schon manch einer mit dem Gedanken spielte sein Rad zu verkaufen....!


----------



## Sun on Tour (7. Januar 2014)

Ich war bisher genau einmal an den Isartrails - und zwar zu Fuß zum Ramadama des DAV und der DIMB 2012.
Wir können aber gerne etwas ausmachen und ich nehme mein Fahrrad mit, damit Sie mich anzeigen können.
Sie dürfen den Weg wählen, solange dort das Radfahren nicht durch ein gültiges Verkehrszeichen verboten ist.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Muckymu (7. Januar 2014)

einmaluser schrieb:


> blablablub



wegen Typen wie dir bin ich aus dem NABU wieder ausgetreten.


----------



## corra (7. Januar 2014)

ist doch lächerlich sich über solche leute aufzuregen
zauhause bekommen sie von der alte auf die fresse und bei solchen sachen lassen sie dann den macker raushängen ......

er ist nicht weisungsbefugt ! nur die polizei oder der besitzer darf dir das betreten des gebietes versagen
zur rausgabe der persöhnlichen daten kann dich auch wieder nur die polizei auffordern
zu dem fall des festhaltens dürft ihr beim eintreffen gleich eine anzeige wegen freiheitsberaubung aufgeben , man wird dann sehen wer da mehr ärger bekommt .
selber buddeln oder kicker nageln geht garnicht und ist ein eingrif der richtig ärger zurfolge hat 1

wen nicht durch ofizielle schilder die befahrung gerregelt ist hat er schonmal garnix zu melden

zu den fallen .

bei dräthen , seilen , oder eingegrabennen nagelplatten direckt ne anzeige wegen versuchten mordes stellen diese verjährt nicht und ihr muss nachgegangen werden von seiten der polizei ( spuren sicherrung , beweismittel beschlagnahmen usw )


----------



## Rubik (7. Januar 2014)

Sie, Herr oder Frau einmaluser haben mir einmal mehr gezeigt, wozu Menschen in der Lage sind um nur den Gott zu spielen, mit dem Eindruck alles richtig zu machen und die Welt zu verändern.

Und was hat man eigentlich davon außer Aufmerksamkeit?


----------



## Canyon_Dale (7. Januar 2014)

Neulich im fiktiven Wald: ein Jäger tritt auf ein vergrabenes Nagelbrett, schmerzverzerrt stürzt er zu Boden, dabei fällt er unglücklich auf seinen Hund und bricht ihm das Genick. Ein heraneilender MTBer, im Hauptberuf Rettungssanitäter, wird von einem gespannten Drahtseil tödlich am Hals verletzt. Der Jäger stirbt drei Tage später an Blutvergiftung.

Der Drahtseilspanner und Nagelbrettvergraber versteht die Welt nicht mehr - wer kann für diese Morde nur verantwortlich sein? Er grübelt, wen er wohl als nächstes bekämpfen muss.


...na dann Prost, ich hole mir noch 'ne halbe Bier und hoffe, wir alle bleiben gesund.


...Tapatalk HD...


----------



## client (7. Januar 2014)

einmaluser schrieb:


> ..
> Ich bin Mitglied im NABU,könnte jetzt seitenweise schreiben was ich mit "Bikern" schon so alles erlebt hab.Würde aber den Rahmen sprengen.....!


Wegen Typen wie Dir gibt es keine Spenden mehr für die Ökovereine, von meiner Familie und mir. 
Wer den freundlichen Umgang mit seinen eigenen Artgenossen vergessen hat, sich aber als Retter der Umwelt aufspielt, der darf gerne mit den verblendeten Gotteskrieger in einen Topf steigen! Terror hat viele Gesichter.
Sollten wir einmal das Vergnügen haben, an der Isar, dann grüß einfach freundlich zurück und gehe besser deines Weges.
Die Welt ist nicht schwarz-weiss, auch wenn Leute wie Du das gerne so darstellen.


----------



## Muckymu (7. Januar 2014)

schön, dass die Forenbetreiber seine IP sehen können. Wenn in benanntem Gebiet mal eine Falle gefunden werden sollte, kann man seine IP an die Behörden melden. Wer so militant schreibt könnte zu mehr in der Lage sein...


----------



## fuxy (7. Januar 2014)

Muckymu schrieb:


> schön, dass die Forenbetreiber seine IP sehen können. Wenn in benanntem Gebiet mal eine Falle gefunden werden sollte, kann man seine IP an die Behörden melden. Wer so militant schreibt könnte zu mehr in der Lage sein...



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Januar 2014)

Wenn der @einmaluser vielleicht kurz die Freundlichkeit und vor allem den Anstand gehabt hätte, sich von Fallen, gespannten Drähten etc., um die es hier in diesem Thread nun mal geht, zu distanzieren, hätte man versuchen können, zwischen den Zeilen vielleicht auch was Sinnvolles zu lesen. Nämlich dass es durchaus sinnvoll sein kann, bestimmte Gebiete aus Naturschutz-Gründen zu sperren und das es gut und sinnvoll ist, solche Verbote dann auch durchzusetzen (und nicht wie hier in BaWü pauschal alles zu verbieten, das aber weder ernst zu meinen, noch durchzusetzen).

So aber schadet er der eigenen Sache, in dem er dem Klischee vom Natur-Liebhaber=Menschen-Hasser entspricht und dabei auch noch mit stolz geschwellter Brust von seiner Geheimdienst-artigen Vorgehensweise berichtet. Da kommt dann als Bild eine ganz fiese Melange zusammen, die ich hier nicht niederschreiben möchte.

Es bleibt also vor allem der Eindruck, dass hier ein Gutmensch im allerschlimmsten Sinne eine diebisch Freude daran hat, mit seiner "guten Tat" andere zu denunzieren und ihnen einen Schaden zuzufügen (wie war das noch Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn?!). Dass es ihm dabei vor allem um die Sache geht, kann man aus dem Beitrag jedenfalls nicht herauslesen.

Das so jemand schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit Bikern gemacht hat, scheint dann auch nicht mehr verwunderlich…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachtfalke89 (7. Januar 2014)

einmaluser schrieb:


> Ach,ist es noch nicht mal verboten an den Isartrails.....Interessant! Aber,das es ansonsten verboten ist scheint man ja zu wissen...
> 
> Ich bin Mitglied im NABU,könnte jetzt seitenweise schreiben was ich mit "Bikern" schon so alles erlebt hab.Würde aber den Rahmen sprengen.Diejenigen die ich erwische werden sofort angezeigt und das wars dann auch.Bei Gerichtsverhandlungen bin ich gerne dabei da ich als Internetuser und Nebenkläger immer viel zur Sache beitragen kann,z.b nachweisen das derjenige genau Bescheid wusste das er im Naturschutzgebiet z.b fährt da er es im Forum ja gepostet hat! Was dann auch gleich zur entsprechenden Strafe führt statt diese harmlos-Bussgelder.
> Zur Zeit liegt mein Hauptaugenmerk auf Kessenich,den Venusberg hinunter.Und ja,einige Forumuser hab ich mir schon notiert
> ...



Ich weiß net ob ich jetzt lachen oder weinen soll, oder einfach nur Mitleid haben soll, dein Leben muss ja echt spannend sein wenns keine anderen Probleme gibt als Biker zu "jagen".


----------



## Schildbürger (7. Januar 2014)

einmaluser schrieb:


> Ach,ist es noch nicht mal verboten an den Isartrails.....Interessant! Aber,das es ansonsten verboten ist scheint man ja zu wissen...
> Ich bin Mitglied im NABU,könnte jetzt seitenweise schreiben was ich mit "Bikern" schon so alles erlebt hab.....
> Zur Zeit liegt mein Hauptaugenmerk auf *Kessenich*,den Venusberg hinunter.Und ja,einige Forumuser hab ich mir schon notiert
> ...!


Liegt in NRW, informiere dich mal über das Waldgesetz und geh wieder in den Keller zu den anderen Trollen spielen.
Und im Kottenforst bin ich auch schon gefahren...


----------



## f4lkon (7. Januar 2014)

@einmauluser:

Sag mal bist du der Typ mit Dackeldame und Tarnhosen, der mich und meinen Freund vor kurzem so blöd am Venusberg angemacht hat, obwohl wir noch auf der Straße und nicht mal im Gelände unterwegs waren? 

Wenn du der bist ( und da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, weil du persönlich auch so einen Quatsch von dir gegeben hast), möchte ich dir sagen, dass du dich in der ganzen Gegend da lächerlich machst.

Uns sind 2m weiter einige Mütter mit Kindern begegnet, die meinten du hast selbst den Kindern mit ihren kleinen Rädern so einen Mist erzählt. 

Du hast uns auch gesagt, dass du in einer Kurve in der Nähe deines Hauses einen Traktor schlecht einsehbar in den Weg gestellt hast. Die Info haben wir direkt mal der Polizei weitergeleitet.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle echt mal einen Gang zurückschalten!


----------



## keroson (7. Januar 2014)

einmaluser schrieb:


> Ach,ist es noch nicht mal verboten an den Isartrails.....Interessant! Aber,das es ansonsten verboten ist scheint man ja zu wissen...
> 
> Ich bin Mitglied im NABU, [...hier stand Unfug...]



Lieber Herr anonymus,

ich denke wir können vielleicht auf einen Nenner kommen. Unser Natur oder was davon noch übrig ist, ist schützenzwert. Nur was bedeute das?

In dem Wort Schützenswert steckt das Wort Schützen und Wert. 
Es geht also in erste Linie die Natur zu schützen, und zwar vor denjenige welche die Natur zerstören. Das passiert heutzutage auf viellerlei Weise.
Dazu gehört z.B. Verbauung der Natur, Zerstörung durch Umweltverschmutzung, der Klimawandel spielt ein beträchtliche Rolle, fremde Pflanzen die ganze Bachläufe zuwuchern und die einheimeische Flora und Faunda zerstören und zum Schluss wir Menschen, wenn wir uns in der Natur bewegen. 

So und wenn wir jetzt bei den Menschen angekommen sind, die sich in der Natur bewegen, dann kommen wir auch gleich zum 2. Teil des Wortes nämlisch "Wert".
Etwas das die Menschen nicht kennen hat in der Regel keine Wert für uns. Dazu ein ganz einfaches Beispiel. Es interessiert uns in der Regel ziemlich wenig, wenn irgendwo im Kongo 10 Menschen von Warloards hingerichtet werden. Wenn dagegen der Opa, die Oma oder ein Bruder stirbt, dann geht uns das in der Regel sehr sehr Nahe.

Natur, die man nicht betreten darf und die man nicht erfahren darf, hat also für uns Menschen fast keine Wert, weil wir kennen Sie ja nicht.
Die Stadtkinder kennen vielleicht die Lilamilkakuh aber wenn irgenwo am Wegesrand ein paar Orchideen zerstört werden, dann hat das für die keinen Wert.
Das heißt die Natur schützen, kann man auf Dauer nur, wenn man den Menschen zeigt, welchen Wert die Natur hat. Und ob diese Menschen jetzt auf dem Pferd, mit dem Rad oder nur mit den Wanderstiefeln unterwegs sind, sollte eigentlich völlig gleichgültig sein, solange sie sich um den Wert der Natur bewusst werden. Das heißt dann aber auch Konsequenterweise, dass man z.B. in Ruhezonen des Auerhans keinen Meschen dulden darf, weder zu Fuß, noch mit dem Rad.

Es kann nicht Ziel das Nabu sein, die Mountainbiker auf breiten geschotterten Waldautobahnen zu verweisen, weil dort erlebt man im Wald am wenigsten die Natur.

Zum Schluss: Vor 2 Jahren wurde einer meiner Haustrails, ein sehr Naturnaher Pfad mit Bachlauf im Zuge der Flurbereinigung zerstört und auf 3Meter breite ausgebaut wurde. Mir war damals zum heulen!

Bitte unterlassen Sie es also, in ihrem "möchtergern Feldzug" gegen die Biker, den Namen des Nabu in den Schmutz zu ziehen. Danke!


----------



## prince67 (7. Januar 2014)

NABU ist doch dieser "windige" Verein:
http://www.wattenrat.de/2013/02/24/nabu-geschaftsmodell-geld-oder-klage-„mause-fur-den-milan“/


----------



## TTT (8. Januar 2014)

don´t feed the trolls!


----------



## deathmetalhead (8. Januar 2014)

einmaluser schrieb:


> Ach,ist es noch nicht mal verboten an den Isartrails.....Interessant! Aber,das es ansonsten verboten ist scheint man ja zu wissen...
> 
> Ich bin Mitglied im NABU,könnte jetzt seitenweise schreiben was ich mit "Bikern" schon so alles erlebt hab.Würde aber den Rahmen sprengen.Diejenigen die ich erwische werden sofort angezeigt und das wars dann auch.Bei Gerichtsverhandlungen bin ich gerne dabei da ich als Internetuser und Nebenkläger immer viel zur Sache beitragen kann,z.b nachweisen das derjenige genau Bescheid wusste das er im Naturschutzgebiet z.b fährt da er es im Forum ja gepostet hat! Was dann auch gleich zur entsprechenden Strafe führt statt diese harmlos-Bussgelder.
> Zur Zeit liegt mein Hauptaugenmerk auf Kessenich,den Venusberg hinunter.Und ja,einige Forumuser hab ich mir schon notiert
> ...


Hast du Spinner den Postnr. 181 gelesen?!
Ihr seit soweit, dass ihr für die deutsche Bürokratie Menschen ermordet? 
Verstehst du den Ernst der Lage nicht? Oder geht das nicht in dein Sesselfurzergehirn rein?
Der Mann ist tot! Der kommt nie wieder!
Man wirft uns Biker vor, dass wir mit unseren 2,5" Reifen Bodeneruptionen auslösen, aber, dass die Förster mit 40t-Maschienen den Wald beschädigen seht ihr nicht!
Ganz ehrlich:
Der Post 181 ist mir richtig nah gegangen. Es ist nicht einfach sowas zu lesen.
Deswegen Respekt, dass du dich hierher traust.
Aber dir gehört selbiges Schicksaal.
Ich hoffe, dass du irgendwann einem Biker begegnest, der dich mal richtig zusammenschlägt.


----------



## fuxy (8. Januar 2014)

prince67 schrieb:


> NABU ist doch dieser "windige" Verein:
> http://www.wattenrat.de/2013/02/24/nabu-geschaftsmodell-geld-oder-klage-„mause-fur-den-milan“/



Wenn ich mir das so durchlese, könnte man denken NABU gehört zur
Mafia.

So als Tip um mal Jemanden richtig " Dingfest " zu machen.
http://www.wald-prinz.de/wildkamera-fotofalle-wer-macht-wann-was-in-meinem-wald/2435

An markanten Stellen aufhängen, wo schonmal eine Falle gefunden wurde und man hat Bilder oder sogar ein Video, ab zur Polizei und damit und gut.


----------



## corra (8. Januar 2014)

nabu ist ein ganz ganz komischer verein !

wir haben ca 12 ha eigenforst ( mir ist es scheisegal wer wann da wo fährt ich fahr ja selber da kreutz und quer )

da wollen die selbsternanten vogelficker mir in meinem eigennenn wald ( gekauft nicht pacht ) erzählen wo ich zu fahren habe das muss mann sich mal geben ! das das selbe als wen ich euch erzählen würde wo auf eurem sofa ihr sitzen dürft 

ich bin dazu übergegangen pilzesammler und leute in tarnklamotten mit fernglas meines grundes zu verweisen da sie mir früher oder später auf den sack gehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (8. Januar 2014)

Das mit der Wildkamera könnte ein Problem werden, denn es ist wohl nicht so einfach das ganze dann auch verwerten zu können.


----------



## hawiro (8. Januar 2014)

prince67 schrieb:


> NABU ist doch dieser "windige" Verein:
> http://www.wattenrat.de/2013/02/24/nabu-geschaftsmodell-geld-oder-klage-„mause-fur-den-milan“/


Der Nabu hat noch viel mehr Dreck am Stecken:
http://www.wattenrat.de/tag/druckerkolonnen/
Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass diese Berichte stimmen - die haben auch schon bei uns geklingelt und meine Frau so lange vollgelabert, bis sie aufgegeben und unterschrieben hat - wir haben dann aber postwendend wieder gekündigt. Das war genau die in dem Bericht beschriebene Studententruppe.


----------



## HorstSt (8. Januar 2014)

> Das mit der Wildkamera könnte ein Problem werden, denn es ist wohl nicht so einfach das ganze dann auch verwerten zu können.


Sollte eine warum auch immer aufgestellte Wildkamera tatsächlich eine Straftat aufgezeichnet haben, dürfte die Verwendung des Beweismaterials wohl kein Problem sein. Eine Überwachungskamera am Geldautomaten würde ja auch ausgewertet, wenn sie einen Mord aufklären könnte, ohne dass dies ihr eigentlicher Zweck ist.

Zu dem "einmaldenker" erübrigt sich wohl jeder Kommentar. Die Frage ist doch nicht, wie sich Naturnutzer gegenseitig bekämpfen, sondern wie sie miteinander klarkommen können. Vorschriften sind da wenig hilfreich.
Vorschriften, welche nicht hinreichend kontrollierbar und sanktionierbar sind, laden geradezu zum Verstoß ein, genau wie wichtigtuerische Blockwarte in irgendeinem Wald.

Ganz praktisch: Wenn ein Naturschutzgebie als FFH-Gebiet (Fauna-Flora-Habitat) ausgewiesen ist, lässt sich anhand der Nummer ganz schnell erfahren, WAS da eigentlich geschützt werden soll. Bei uns hat der BUND mal Stimmung gemacht gegen freilaufende Hunde am Flussufer - interessanterweise zwischen Autobahn und ICE, unter einer Hochspannungstrasse, gesäumt von intensiv bewirtschafteten Feldern. Als ich dann nachweisen konnte, dass nach FFH-Richtlinie das einzig Relevante in diesem Bereich einige Fische und Wasserpflanzen sind, war schnell Ruhe.

Ich bin ja sehr für Umweltschutz, aber neben der Autobahn oder in Sichtweite eines Kohlekraftwerks MTBler jagen? Da machten sich die Leute schnell zum Verbündeteten ihrer eigentlichen Gegner. Warum?
Polizei und Ordnungsbehörden sprechen von der "Stärkung des subjektiven Sicherheitsgefühl des Bürgers", wenn sie irgendwo ausgerechnet dort auffallend Präsenz zeigen, wo gerade definitiv keine Gefahr droht. Während sich also das Ordnungsamt mit Radfahrern in der Fußgängerzone und ähnlichem Kleinkram beschäftigt, gerne begleitet von "echter Polizei", bestehen die eigentlichen Sicherheitsprobleme davon unbeeindruckt weiter. Der Bürger hat aber den Eindruck, "Die tun was, die sind ja überall, die schnappen sogar mich." - solange, bis mal wieder zwei Meter neben der Bahnpolizeistation jemand halbtot geschlagen wird. Das klingt polemisch, ist aber leider Realität - und wird schnell wieder vergessen.

Horst


----------



## deathmetalhead (8. Januar 2014)

fuxy schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das so durchlese, könnte man denken NABU gehört zur
> Mafia.


Ich hab so das Gefühl, dass die NABU den National Sozialismus wieder aufleben lassen.
Genozid an Bikern: Lassen wir die Biker doch in Drahtseile fahren. Die köpfen sich und dann hat sich das Problem von selbst erledigt.


----------



## client (8. Januar 2014)

corra schrieb:


> nabu ist ein ganz ganz komischer verein !
> 
> wir haben ca 12 ha eigenforst ( mir ist es scheisegal wer wann da wo fährt ich fahr ja selber da kreutz und quer )
> 
> ...


Das betrifft aber leider nicht nur Deinen Wald. Ich Deutschland werden in vielen Wohngebieten sogar die Haustürenfarbe, die Fensterart, die Dachziegel, die Klinkerfarbe oder Art, die genaue Position des Gebäudes auf dem Grundstück u.v.m. vorgeschrieben! Wir sind halt ein Beamtenland mit militärischem Gehorsam und Gleichmacherei- Sinn.
Ich kenne einen Landwirt/ Waldbauern, der wurde vom amtlichen Förster gezwungen seinen Buchenbestand ausdünnen zu lassen, sonst hätte das der Förster auf seine Kosten veranlasst. Gründe für solche Zwangsmaßnahmen finden die Staatsdiener schnell und einfach, da die Politiker diese Machtspiele naturgemäß gerne unterstützt.

Erst dann, wenn ein bekannter Politiker beim MTB- Fahrern durch eine Seilfalle verletzt oder getötet wird, erst dann wird der Staat mit dem notwendigen Ernst ermitteln; bezogen auf uns Normalbiker niemals.
Aber auch die Presse trägt eine Hauptschuld daran, dass sich Menschen für eine derartige Selbstjustiz entscheiden, denn was habe die schon zu befürchten??
Wenn "Mutti" beim Skirutschen umfällt und ihr ohnehin zu schwerer Körper leicht verletzt wird, dann wird das mehrfach in den verschiedenen Hauptnachrichten gesendet. Ergo, so lange keine prominenten Personen mit dem MTB durch die Wälder fahren, solange wird sich die überregionale Presse auch nicht für "unseren" Sport und die Gefahren, die uns durch Dritte aufgezwungen werden interessieren.


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Januar 2014)

client schrieb:


> Ergo, so lange keine prominenten Personen mit dem MTB durch die Wälder fahren, solange wird sich die überregionale Presse auch nicht für "unseren" Sport und die Gefahren, die uns durch Dritte aufgezwungen werden interessieren.



Es sei denn wir arbeiten weiter daran, dass sich das ändert. Seit der 2-Meter-Kamapagne in BaWü hat sich schon viel bei der Berichterstattung der Presse getan.

Dieses spezielle Thema (Seile, Fallen etc.) hochzukochen, ist aber vielleicht zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt gar nicht so klug, denn ich habe keinen Bock auf Nachahmer in meiner Region.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## client (8. Januar 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Es sei denn wir arbeiten weiter daran, dass sich das ändert. Seit der 2-Meter-Kamapagne in BaWü hat sich schon viel bei der Berichterstattung der Presse getan.
> 
> Dieses spezielle Thema (Seile, Fallen etc.) hochzukochen, ist aber vielleicht zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt gar nicht so klug, denn ich habe keinen Bock auf Nachahmer in meiner Region.


Darüber dürfen sich die "Gelehrten" streiten, ob eine intensive Berichterstattung über Fallensteller uns Bikern schadet oder ob es uns vielleicht sogar nützt, da auch der normale Bike- Kritiker nun klar Stellung gegen Selbstjustiz beziehen kann, was zumindest zu einer Versachlichung des Themas: "biken im Wald" führen könnte! Der Normalo mag uns zwar nicht, aber Gewalt gegen uns würde er den Kampf ansagen.

Hat schon jemand geforscht, ob im Bundestag oder dem BW Landtag ein "echter" MTB- Sportler ein politisches Mandat hat. Gleichgesinnte können wir vielleicht einfacher erreichen.
Auch die FDP wird doch nach neuen Themen suchen, um wieder in die Parlamente einzuziehen, frei nach dem Motto:
"Guido ist noch mobil, Guido on Bike". Mit diesem Telekomdeutsch kann die APO- Partei auch junge Wähler besser erreichen.
Vielleicht können wir die FDP stärker für unsere Sache nutzen.


----------



## MucPaul (8. Januar 2014)

Dieser Nabu Typ "einmauluser" da in seinem vorherigen Anfall gegen die Biker erinnert mich leider sehr an so einen privaten Wald-Sheriff, der mich mal kräftig angepflaumt hat. Zum Glück gilt die 2m Regel in Bayern nicht, was ihm wohl nicht bewusst war.
Solche Leute haben oft echt ein Problem, da man mit ihnen nicht mal rational diskutieren kann ohne sich ständig Polemik anhören zu müssen. Die einzige Lösung, die ich gefunden habe, und die auch in München gegen rabiate Polizisten sehr wirksam ist, ist die genaue Kenntnis der Vorschriften aus denen man Punkt für Punkt zitieren kann. Dann werden sie auf einmal ganz klein, weil die übliche pauschale Einschüchterung nicht mehr funktioniert.

Förster, Jäger haben ganz klar definierte Aufgaben und Kompetenzen. Freizeit-Sheriffs haben keine, ausser übergroßes Ego (oder versteckte Minderwertigkeitskomplexe die sie kompensieren wollen).
Ich habe mit Förstern südlich von Grünwald schon sehr informative Gespräche gehabt. Die sind sich der Probleme auch bewusst und fahren selbst auch gern per Rad. Leider kriegen sie oftmals von oben (Stadtrat, Gemeindevorstand etc.) Sachen vorgesetzt, die kontrovers sein können. Da können die dann auch nichts dafür, weil Vorgesetze etc.
Deshalb finde ich es gut, daß im südlichen Isartal Schilder stehen, die auch für jeden gut begründen warum man in manche Gebiete nicht reinfahren soll/darf wie z.B. am Georgenstein und gegenüber das Sumpfgebiet mit Bodenbrütern, seltenen Amphibien usw. Das sieht jeder ein und will dann da auch nicht durch.

Und ich befürworte immer das gezielte Kanalisieren des Verkehrs im Wald. Feine Trails, die angelegt und gepflegt sind und auf denen man fahren darf und kann. Und nicht kreuz und quer durch die Botanik!
Wildes Sperren durch Äste/Baumstämme sind erstens nicht rechtens und bewirkt fast immer das Gegenteil, weil man aussen rum geht / fährt und der alte Trail dadurch wesentlich breiter wird. Und eine breite Waldautobahn ist für MTBler genauso attraktiv wie der Nürburgring mit "Tempo 50" Schild.

Ich habe oftmals den Eindruck, daß viel Nabu oder BUND Leute vom Typ "Ewiggestrige" sind. Das Freizeitverhalten der Bevölkerung hat sich im Laufe der letzten Jahrzehnte stark geändert. Anstatt gemütlich zu wandern, nehmen sehr viele lieber das Radl. Im Isartal z.B. gibt es heute sehr viel mehr Biker als Wanderer.
Wenn die Nabu Leute strikt dagegen Vorschriften machen wollen, dann erinnern sie mich sehr an die Protestler, die damals durchsetzten dass vor jedem "neuartigen selbstbetriebenen Gefährt, genannt Automobil" ein Mann mit roter Flagge laufen und andere warnen sollte, damit deren Pferdekutschen nicht aufschrecken. Automobilfahrer waren damals was ganz fürchterliches. So, wie heute Bike-Radler.


----------



## einmaluser (9. Januar 2014)

naja, @ MucPaul

soll ich das jetzt ernst nehmen was sie schreiben? Das sie Schilder usw ja immer beachten? Wo doch eingangs im dem Thread schon User geschrieben haben das diese Schlder für sie bedeutungslos wären?

endweder hat sich hier die allgemeine Haltung nach nur einem Post von mir gedreht oder hier sitzen Leute mit völlig verschiedener Einstellung zum gleichen Thema beisammen.

Aber so pauschal Aussagen wie das sie die Schilder ja so super finden während komplett alle "Kollegen" hier von ihnen eher Tips abgeben wie man sowas umgeht oder besser gleich ganz ignoriert kann man doch nicht für voll nehmen,auch wenn es "nur" ihre "Kollegen" jetzt atm  schuld sind!

noch was,ich bin nicht militant,spanne keine Seile und diskutiere nicht mit Bikern am Waldrand,also alles was hier reininterpretiert wird von "Bikern" entspringt derer blossen Fantasie,tatsächlich sachlich bei der Sache ist konkret einzig mein erster Beitrag,alles andere was danach kommt bestätigt mich doch nur.


übrigends sind Waldgebiete in denen ich mich herumtreibe ebenfalls geschützt und von daher natürlich auch entsprechend ausgeschildert,nur wenn "Biker" dieses übersehen möchten und ihre Rampen dann noch verstecken zu versuchen indem sie ilex Bäume z.b ausreissen und diese als "Tarnung" verwenden ist es irgendwann zu viel des guten.....


also Muc Paul,wir haben jetzt zusammen rausgefunden wer der gestrige ist,und haben das nicht nur am Avatar ausgemacht^^


----------



## Gummihammer (9. Januar 2014)

einmaluser schrieb:


> endweder hat sich hier die allgemeine Haltung nach nur einem Post von mir gedreht oder hier sitzen Leute mit völlig verschiedener Einstellung zum gleichen Thema beisammen.


na klar zweimaluser, alle machen sich schon in die hose seit deinem post


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (9. Januar 2014)

Fakt is aber auch wenn ich einen erwische beim Seilspannen oder ähnliches..........den rest könnt ihr euch denken.
Bissi mehr Rücksicht gegeneinander, andere Idioten links liegen lassen und schon ist alles chiggi....
gruß
Stolli


----------



## Pizzaplanet (9. Januar 2014)

@Horst

Nur das die Kamera am Geldautomaten da rechtens angebracht ist ;-)
Ist nicht ganz einfach das Thema, aber so einfach wie du es dir vorstellst ist es nicht.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (9. Januar 2014)

EDIT sagt: das die Wildkamera die ordnungsgemäß, also berechtigt eingesetzt wird beweismaterial bei Straftaten liefern kann.
Allerdings wohl nur bei ordnungsgemäßem Einsatz.

Für nicht berechtigte Wildkamera nutzung kann es bis zu 300 000. Euro Strafe geben.

Also darf der Privatmann nicht einfach ne Wildkamera in den Wald hängen um irgendwas zu überwachen.
Ich würde mich (bei uns) mit den jägern kurzschließen und die können ja dann rein zufällig ne Kamera in nem Bereich aufstellen wo ja "viel Wildwechsel" ist ;-)

Wenn der dann zuhause seine Tiere die da übern weg laufen zählt und den Hirni beim Seilspannen drauf hat kann er dieses Material weiterleiten an die entsprechenden Behörden.

http://www.ljv-rlp.de/BJ_Wildkamera.pdf


----------



## Rubik (9. Januar 2014)

Herr einmaluser, Sie haben die Leerzeichen nach den Komma's ausgelassen!


----------



## HorstSt (9. Januar 2014)

Die Kamera am Geldautomaten ist rechtens montiert. Das kann (!) bei der Wildkamera auch so sein.
Ich verstehe aber, worauf Du hinauswolltest: Der Deutsche an sich versteht bei sowas keinen Spaß, und auch der Österreicher ist pikiert - seit eine Wildkamera einen kärntner Kommunalpolitiker beim Fremdschnakseln gefilmt hat.
Vermutlich wird es irgendwann so sein, dass auch die Beobachtung von Wildwechseln etc. wieder vereinfacht wird. Schließlich gelten im Wald andere Regeln. Öffentlicher Raum? Naja! Wenn Dir abseits der Wege ein Baum auf den Kopf fällt, hast Du Pech gehabt, Es gibt dort lt. BGH keine Verkehrssicherungspflicht. Mit der gleichen Logik könnte man auch sagen, wer abseits der Wege von einer Wildkamera erfasst wird, hat eben auch Pech gehabt. Wäre mir übringes lieber als Ast auf Kopf.
Horst


----------



## TTT (9. Januar 2014)

Tut mir einen Gefallen und geht nicht weiter auf einmaluser ein. Wenn Ihr ihn nicht füttern würdet, säße er schon längst wieder mit Knöllchen-Horst in der Kneipe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ---- (10. Januar 2014)

einmaluser schrieb:


> Ach,ist es noch nicht mal verboten an den Isartrails.....Interessant! Aber,das es ansonsten verboten ist scheint man ja zu wissen...
> 
> Ich bin Mitglied im NABU,könnte jetzt seitenweise schreiben was ich mit "Bikern" schon so alles erlebt hab.Würde aber den Rahmen sprengen.Diejenigen die ich erwische werden sofort angezeigt und das wars dann auch.Bei Gerichtsverhandlungen bin ich gerne dabei da ich als Internetuser und Nebenkläger immer viel zur Sache beitragen kann,z.b nachweisen das derjenige genau Bescheid wusste das er im Naturschutzgebiet z.b fährt da er es im Forum ja gepostet hat! Was dann auch gleich zur entsprechenden Strafe führt statt diese harmlos-Bussgelder.
> Zur Zeit liegt mein Hauptaugenmerk auf Kessenich,den Venusberg hinunter.Und ja,einige Forumuser hab ich mir schon notiert
> ...


ich fahr da auch oft gern und schnell.. sollte ich dich mal erwischen wie du jemanden "notierst und anzeigst" dann gnade dir gott


----------



## DerFalke (10. Januar 2014)

Interessant ist auch der Umstand das der "einmaluser" seinen Kommentar in einen Thread einfliessen lässt, in dem es nicht um Naturschutz, sondern um Fallen für Biker geht.
Da kann man schon zwischen den Zeilen versteckte Drohungen herauslesen.

Sicher gibt es einige Unbelehrbare, aber mit Verbotsschildern wird dieses Problem nicht gelöst. Kleine Leseempfehlung für den einmaluser, speziell die Kommentare zeigen wieso Verbotsschilder regelrecht kontraproduktiv sind. 
Wenn ohnehin nichts mehr legal ist, dann gibt es schnell eine scheissegal-Stimmung. Dann ist es vollkommen egal warum das Verbotsschild da steht, ob nun wegen Wanderwegen oder Naturschutzgebiet.
Und rate mal wo man beim Trailbau weniger gestört wird... Es ist nüchtern betrachtet also im Interesse des Nabu sich für offizielle Trails einzusetzen, um die Mtb´ler zu kanalisieren und von den Naturschutzgebieten fernzuhalten.
Leute zu verfolgen und anzuzeigen ist in der Regel verschwendete Zeit, damit verlagert man das Problem nur.

Irgendwie hab ich es aber auch grade satt. Meine Hobbys übe ich nun mal gerne draußen aus, achte dort auf entsprechendes Verhalten, darf mir aber dafür Gängeleien und Drohungen gefallen lassen. Oder jetzt eben Fallen auf den Wegen. Dem Ganzen wird die Krone aufgesetzt, wenn einem bewusst wird, dass der Wald nicht als Erholungsgebiet, sondern unter marktwirtschaftlichen Gesichtspunkten betrachtet und darauf optimiert wird. Oder unsere industrialisierte Landwirtschaft, welche unter marktwirtschaftlichen Zwängen keine Lebensräume für "unnützes Getier" mehr bietet.
Aber Naturschutz in Reservaten betreiben, die niemand betreten darf und die Lebenserfahrung von Menschen mit der Natur einschränken.
Hör auf die Biker zu gängeln, red mit denen und sieh zu ob es Lösungen gibt. Außer du hast Spass an der jetztigen Situation.


----------



## prince67 (10. Januar 2014)

Geld geht über alles:
*Kahlschlag im Naturschutzgebiet*


----------



## ciao heiko (11. Januar 2014)

Sehr guter Artikel zum Thema
http://enduro-mtb.com/drahte-auf-den-trails-rund-um-heidelberg-was-nun/


----------



## crouvean (11. Januar 2014)

Sagtmal, sehe nur ich das so oder ist das nicht vandalismus baeume am wegrand kleinzuhacken und ueber den weg zulegen?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathmetalhead (11. Januar 2014)

crouvean schrieb:


> Sagtmal, sehe nur ich das so oder ist das nicht vandalismus baeume am wegrand kleinzuhacken und ueber den weg zulegen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


Nö.
Da bisde nicht der einzigste. Man erzählt uns Biker, dass wir den Wald zerstören, aber damit wir nicht mehr biken roden Forstamt/Förster/weiss Gott nicht alles einfach sinnlos Bäume


----------



## ciao heiko (23. Januar 2014)

SWR Landesschau: gespannter Draht in Heidelberg

Gestern 18:45 Uhr lief ein Beitrag in der SWR Landesschau zum Thema Drahtseile auf Waldwegen in Heidelberg:
http://www.swr.de/landesschau-bw/-/id=122182/did=12743822/nid=122182/b01eb9/index.html

Der Beitrag beginnt bei 5:30 min.

Auch wenn der Titel "Krieg im Odenwald" lautet, so ist der Beitrag doch sehr ausgewogen.


----------



## Downhill123 (1. Februar 2014)

Bei uns wurden auch schon mehrere nagelbretter auf den trails verteilt es wurden sogar stacheldrähte auf gabelhöhe gespannt seid dem gug ich mir jeden trail genau an bevor ich fahr


----------



## buessing (20. März 2014)

*ACHTUNG:*
Wer es gestern nicht im Fernsehen / Zeitung verfolgt hat: auch auf dem Hohen Busch (Waldgebiet nahe Viersen Dülken Nettetal) sind solche Fallen gefunden worden.
Meine Meinung dazu ist nicht druckreif! Deshalb kommentiere ich es auch nicht weiter.
Grüße
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (26. März 2014)

Wir sollten alle bekannten Fälle hier sammeln, egal ob es in der Zeitung war (s.u.) oder nicht:
http://www.swp.de/bad_mergentheim/l...inbike-Fahrer-zum-stuerzen;art1180825,2519490


----------



## payne (26. März 2014)

Die Polizei wird sich sicher tatkräftig um die sache kümmern


----------



## fuxy (26. März 2014)

Alter.... jetzt  ist es passiert. Gott sei dank nur Schürfwunden am Arm. Nicht auszudenken wenn der Hals getroffen wird. Erwische ich einen dabei, rufe ich keine Polizei.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (26. März 2014)

fuxy schrieb:


> Alter.... jetzt  ist es passiert. Gott sei dank nur Schürfwunden am Arm. Nicht auszudenken wenn der Hals getroffen wird. Erwische ich einen dabei, rufe ich keine Polizei.



Bis die da sind ist es eh schon zu spät 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (26. März 2014)

Er hat geschrieben "KEINE" Polizei,- sprich: es wird nach der guten alten Methode geregelt!


----------



## CubeFan1998 (26. März 2014)

Dr.Knochenhart schrieb:


> Er hat geschrieben "KEINE" Polizei,- sprich: es wird nach der guten alten Methode geregelt!



Schon klar 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (26. März 2014)

Dann hab ich nix geschrieben!


----------



## hulster (28. März 2014)

fuxy schrieb:


> Erwische ich einen dabei, rufe ich keine Polizei.



Verständlich, aber in Deutschland sehr ungünstig. Der verklagt dich dann auf Körperverletzung und du hast nix.
Wenn man alleine ist immer problematisch. Zu zweit ist besser. Polizei -> Zeugenaussage -> Beweismaterial (Draht, Schnur) -> Presse -> Strafrechtliche Verfolgung -> Hoffentlich satte Verurteilung und die dann fett in der überregionalen Presse.
Erst wenn solche Honks feststellen, dass sie dafür in den Bau gehen und das würde der aus dem letzten Beispiel mit Sicherheit, werden die es sich vielleicht überlegen. 
Mit ner ordentlichen Tracht Prügel erreichst du nur Einen....


----------



## Hockdrik (28. März 2014)

Aus Mountainbiker Vereinigung Schwäbische Alb bei Facebook:



> ACHTUNG: Auf dem Albtrauf-Trail am Tegelberg (Geislingen / Steige) steckten vor ein paar Wochen auf Höhe Tegelhof mehrere, beidseitig angespitze Nägel in Wurzeln!
> 
> Hat jemand in diesem Bereich (auch auf dem Trail Richtung Westbahnhof) in letzter Zeit Erfahrungen mit Platten gemacht?
> 
> Die Dinger sind verdammt gefährlich, und nicht nur für die Reifen der Biker...


----------



## Hockdrik (28. März 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## Quickshot78 (28. März 2014)

Bikerfallen in der Haard in Haltern am See/ Flaesheim am Dachsberg!!!

https://www.facebook.com/Welovehalt...9115435847115/609115419180450/?type=1&theater


----------



## Son_of_Thor (29. März 2014)

Quickshot78 schrieb:


> Bikerfallen in der Haard in Haltern am See/ Flaesheim am Dachsberg!!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Welovehalt...9115435847115/609115419180450/?type=1&theater



DAS ist für mich eine neue Dimension, da muss man nicht mal schnell sein und es kann zu Ende sein...

Wenn die Polizei bei sowas nicht eingreift verstehe ich die Welt nicht mehr...

mfg Dirk


----------



## Ianus (29. März 2014)

Diese Art von 'Fallen' sind nördlich von Stuttgart bereits seit Jahren Standard...... Bis sich mal einer verletzt. Die unten gezeigte Barriere ist nachts von Samstag auf Sonntag installiert worden.


----------



## Quickshot78 (29. März 2014)

Wurde aber bereits beseitigt, ich wollte mich morgen mal mit Hund aufmachen und die Trails ablaufen um mir mal selbst ein Bild zu machen


----------



## Downhill123 (29. März 2014)

Am Jägersteig bei Augsburg währe ich heute fast in ein nagelbrett gefahren ! Aber zum glück nicht hab es dan auch beseitigt ! mich würde mal interessieren wieso leute so etwas machen es bringt ihnen doch nichts und vorallem beim Jägersteig wo wanderer laufen schon gar net den es ist ein offizel erlaubter weg


----------



## Downhill123 (29. März 2014)

Die haben uns auch schon mal so kleine bäume in den weg gelegt wo man locker drüber bunnyhopen kann so was ist einfach nur traurig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (29. März 2014)

Downhill123 schrieb:


> Am Jägersteig bei Augsburg währe ich heute fast in ein nagelbrett gefahren !



Polizei informiert?!


----------



## client (2. April 2014)

Fallen betreffen nicht nur MTBler oder Waldbesucher.
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...erbreiten-Angst-und-Schrecken-id28063947.html

Das Problem ist einfach die Gesetzeslage. Solange nur wegen Körperverletzung oder versuchter Körperverletzung gegen die Fallensteller ermittelt wird, solange schreckt die möglich Strafe nicht wirklich ab.
Angelschnüre oder Drähte über Wege zu verspannen ist immer eine Art von Heimtücke, also ein Merkmal, das für Mordabsichten spricht, so krass das auch klingen mag.


----------



## Peter Lang (2. April 2014)

Man soll ja über ein so ernstes Thema keine Witze machen, aber schaut euch mal die folgenden Bilder meiner letzten Biketour in Lothringen an. Das sind mal gemeine Hindernisse auf dem Trail.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (2. April 2014)

Ich glaube die "gehören" da hin zumindest früher. Nicht von jemandem der Langeweile hat


----------



## dickerbert (2. April 2014)

Ich glaub, es ist Kunst!
Oder eine Art "Ghostbike des Waldes": Für jeden gefällten Baum ein Stahlträger.


----------



## Tofi02 (3. April 2014)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Man soll ja über ein so ernstes Thema keine Witze machen, aber schaut euch mal die folgenden Bilder meiner letzten Biketour in Lothringen an. Das sind mal gemeine Hindernisse auf dem Trail.


Hi,

Panzersperre aus WW II ??

Gruss


----------



## Beorn (3. April 2014)

Bei Basel stehn da so Betondreiecke im Wald...


----------



## Peter Lang (3. April 2014)

Ist mir schon klar was das ist bzw. mal war. Die Stahlträger waren mal als Panzersperre gedacht, der Stacheldraht als Infanteriehinderniss. Sind beides Reste der Maginotlinie.
Ein paar hundert meter entfernt von meinem Haus stehen noch Ruinen von Westwallbunkern und wenn ich ne Tour mit dem Rennrad mache kann ich die Reste der Maginotlinie besichtigen.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## mistertom52070 (8. April 2014)

Bei uns in der Gegend werden zur Zeit vermehrt Äste und Stämme in die Trails gelegt. Neulich hab ich ein zerschmettertes Vogelhäuchen aus dem einige Nägel und Schrauben ragten aus dem Weg geräumt.

Das Ganze nimmt immer mehr zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son_of_Thor (10. April 2014)

Jetzt werden auch hier im Kreis Alzey die Drähte gespannt, allerdings über asphaltierte Wege die für Radfahrer auch freigegeben sind...ich kann es nicht verstehen...

http://m.swr.de/inm/swr/1oee68re32m9ea

Mfg Dirk


----------



## Hockdrik (24. April 2014)

> Heute war die Polizei in Geislingen am Tegelberg. Eine Frau mit Kindern ist auf dem Trail vom Tegelberg runter Richtung Westbahnhof in zwei Nägel gefahren. Die Polizei hat den Fall aufgenommen.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (24. April 2014)

Quelle?

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Hockdrik (24. April 2014)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Quelle?
> Mit dem Handy geschrieben



War ein Beitrag in einer Facebook-Gruppe zum Thema Biken auf der Schwäbischen Alb.
Dortige Tageszeitung wurde informiert, damit es öffentlich gemacht wird.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (24. April 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> War ein Beitrag in einer Facebook-Gruppe zum Thema Biken auf der Schwäbischen Alb.
> Dortige Tageszeitung wurde informiert, damit es öffentlich gemacht wird.



Okay danke man muss ja so etwas auch immer mit Vorsicht genießen. 

Das ist richtig hässlich jetzt sind auch schon Fußgänger Opfer dieser verrückten 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Athabaske (24. April 2014)

Warum Fussgänger, weil es eine Frau mit Kindern betroffen hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (24. April 2014)

Da stand "gefahren", die sind also schon auf Rädern unterwegs gewesen. In einem weiteren Kommentar stand:


> Außer Platten nix passiert. Die Polizei hat die Nägel mitgenommen.



Und das ist schon mal gut, dass die Polizei zumindest involviert wurde. Und dass in diesem Fall niemand verletzt wurde.

Mir geht es vor allem darum, dass wir alle Fälle hier sammeln. Wenn die Politik noch mal etwas Nachhilfe braucht, warum die 2-Meter-Regel Konflikte schürt und sich solche Kriminelle u.a. durch die Regel auch noch im Recht fühlen, könnte man es mal aufarbeiten. Im Moment würde ich es aber nicht allzu groß aufhängen: a) die Politik könnte auch den Schluss daraus ziehen, dass es eben doch ständig Konflikte zw. Fußgängern und Radfahrer gibt (gibt es aus meiner Erfahrung so gut wie gar nicht und wenn dann auf breiten Wegen, die Kriminellen sind Einzelfälle (die es übrigens auch schon vor der Diskussion um die Regel gab)) b) man muss immer auch abwägen, ob eine Thematisierung in der Öffentlichkeit nicht auch zu Nachahmern führen würde.


----------



## Korque0815 (24. April 2014)

In bückeburg auf dem harrl Gesten mehrere versteckt platzierte Steinhäusern auf den schmalen unteren trails!!fast schiefgegangen!!hab sie beseitigt!!sowas beklopptes!!


----------



## Korque0815 (24. April 2014)

Gestern und Steinhaufen


----------



## Hockdrik (24. April 2014)

Viersen-Süchteln: Erneuter Fall von Seil-Hindernis auf Waldweg
http://www.presseportal.de/mobil/p_story.htx?mobil&nr=2719604&firmaid=65857


----------



## mistertom52070 (25. April 2014)

http://www.nordbayern.de/region/hoechstadt/fieser-fallensteller-auf-der-bmx-bahn-1.3598186


----------



## Hockdrik (26. April 2014)




----------



## Athabaske (26. April 2014)

Schlimmer geht immer
http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/welt...-entdeckt-toedliche-Fallen-an-Wanderpfad.html


----------



## bronks (28. April 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Schlimmer geht immer ...


In den USA findet man die Verantwortlichen. Das geht in Deutschland natürlich nicht.


----------



## rosterberg73 (28. April 2014)

Nicht unbedingt gegen MTBler , aber dennoch gegen Zweiradfahrer. Aber der Effekt ist der gleiche!

http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...fahrer-in-bedburg-hau-verletzt-id9285821.html


----------



## payne (28. April 2014)

Einfach nur Krank wie kann man so was machen man stelle sich vor es wäre ein Biker mit 80-90 km/h durchgefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (29. April 2014)

Neue Nägel:
http://www.ig-stauferland.de/bilder/gefahren/


----------



## freigeist (29. April 2014)

wird das ganze jetzt zum volkssport ?!


----------



## Hockdrik (29. April 2014)

freigeist schrieb:


> wird das ganze jetzt zum volkssport ?!




Bin mir gerade auch nicht sicher, woran es genau liegt.
Vielleicht sind wir auch einfach aufmerksamer geworden UND sammeln es konsequenter.

So oder so können und müssen wir es bei Gelegenheit nutzen, um deutlich zu machen, dass die Politik nicht weiter so tun darf, als wären Biker eh nur eine kriminelle Randgruppe, die man ganz offiziell diskriminiern darf. Denn das bestärkt die Rummotzer->IndenWeg-Steller->Stöckchenleger->Drahtspanner nur in ihren kriminellen Handlungen.

Was mich wundert ist, dass die ja auch die Gefährdung von Fußgängern in Kauf nehmen, Kinder, Tiere...


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (29. April 2014)

rosterberg73 schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt gegen MTBler , aber dennoch gegen Zweiradfahrer. Aber der Effekt ist der gleiche!
> 
> http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/nac...fahrer-in-bedburg-hau-verletzt-id9285821.html




Ist mir in der schönen Nordeifel schon zum Verhängnis geworden, in Kopfhöhe voll reingerauscht auf ner Abfahrt.
Ist schon lang her, ich lebe jedenfalls noch. Am Hals herum hätts auch anders ausgehen können.
Mal abgesehen von dem sowiso kapitalen Sturz, denn in so nem Fall haste keine Reaktionszeit und keine Körperspannung.


----------



## payne (29. April 2014)

Überall in den Alpen werde ich herzlich gegrüßt(ausser in Österreich) und in Frankreich wird meine Bergfahrt sogar durch anerkennende Zurufe unterstützt. Nur im heimischen Forst werden mir bei meiner gesundheitsfördernden und umweltschonenden Sportart Fallen gestellt, Wander beschimpfen mich und Förster drohen mit Bußgeldbescheiden. Hier sollte endlich ein Umdenken stattfinden – denn Sportbegeisterung beginnt vor der Haustüre und nicht vor dem Fernsehgerät.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (29. April 2014)

payne schrieb:


> Überall in den Alpen werde ich herzlich gegrüßt(ausser in Österreich) und in Frankreich wird meine Bergfahrt sogar durch anerkennende Zurufe unterstützt. Nur im heimischen Forst werden mir bei meiner gesundheitsfördernden und umweltschonenden Sportart Fallen gestellt, Wander beschimpfen mich und Förster drohen mit Bußgeldbescheiden. Hier sollte endlich ein Umdenken stattfinden – denn Sportbegeisterung beginnt vor der Haustüre und nicht vor dem Fernsehgerät.




_"So kam ich unter die Deutschen. Ich forderte nicht viel und war gefaßt, noch weniger zu finden. 
[...] _
_Barbaren von Alters her, durch Fleiß und Wissenschaft und selbst durch Religion barbarischer geworden, tiefunfähig jedes göttlichen Gefühls, verdorben bis ins Mark [...], in jedem Grad der Übertreibung und der Ärmlichkeit belaidigend für jede gutgeartete Seele, dumpf und harmonielos, wie die Scherben eines weggeworfenen Gefäßes - das, mein Bellarmin, waren meine Tröster. _
_Es ist ein hartes Wort, und dennoch sag' ichs, weil es Wahrheit ist: ich kann kein Volk mir denken, das zerrißner wäre, wie die Deutschen. Handwerker siehst du, aber keine Menschen, Denker, aber keine Menschen, Priester, aber keine Menschen, Herrn und Knechte, Jungen und gesezte Leute, aber keine Menschen - ist das nicht, wie ein Schlachtfeld, wo Hände und Arme und alle Glieder zerstükelt untereinander liegen, indessen das vergoßne Lebensblut im Sande zerrinnt? [...] _

_Deine Deutschen aber bleiben gerne beim Nothwendigsten, und darum ist bei ihnen auch so viel Stümperarbeit und so wenig Freies, Ächterfreuliches. Doch das wäre zu verschmerzen, müßten solche Menschen nur nicht fühllos seyn für alles schöne Leben, ruhte nur nicht überall der Fluch der gottverlaßnen Unnatur auf solchem Volke. - [...] _

_ Die Tugenden der Deutschen aber sind ein glänzend Übel und nichts weiter; denn Nothwerk sind sie nur, aus feiger Angst, mit Sclavenmühe, dem wüsten Herzen abgedrungen, und lassen trostlos jede reine Seele, die von Schönem gern sich nährt, ach! die verwöhnt vom heiligen Zusammenklang in edleren Naturen, den Mislaut nicht erträgt, der schreiend ist in all der todten Ordnung 
[...] _

_Ich sage dir: es ist nichts Heiliges, was nicht entheiligt, nicht zum ärmlichen Behelf herabgewürdigt ist bei diesem Volk, und was selbst unter Wilden göttlichrein sich meist erhält, das treiben diese allberechneden Barbaren, wie man so ein Handwerk treibt, und können es nicht anders, denn wo einmal ein menschlich Wesen abgerichtet ist, da dient es seinem Zwek, da sucht es seinen Nuzen, es schwärmt nicht mehr, bewahre Gott!dieser Menschen. 
[...] _
*Es ist auf Erden alles unvollkommen, ist das alte Lied der Deutschen. Wenn doch einmal diesen Gottverlaßnen einer sagte, daß bei ihnen nur so unvollkommen alles ist, weil sie nichts Reines unverdorben, nichts Heiliges unbetastet lassen mit den plumpen Händen, daß bei ihnen nichts gedeiht, weil sie die Wurzel des Gedeihns, die göttliche Natur nicht achten, daß bei ihnen eigentlich das Leben schaal und sorgenschwer und übervoll von kalter stummer Zwietracht ist, weil sie den Genius verschmähn, der Kraft und Adel in ein menschlich Thun, und Heiterkeit ins Leiden und Lieb' und Brüderschaft den Städten und den Häußern bringt. 
Und darum fürchten sie auch den Tod so sehr, und leiden, um des Austernlebens willen, alle Schmach, weil Höhers sie nicht kennen, als ihr Machwerk, das sie sich gestoppelt. *

Friedrich Hölderlin, Hyperion, 1797


----------



## Hockdrik (29. April 2014)

Wow! Auch wenn ich, nicht zuletzt aufgrund ein bisschen Auslandserfahrung im Rücken, die Deutschen weniger kritisch sehe: 
vielen Dank für den Text!


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (29. April 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wow! Auch wenn ich, nicht zuletzt aufgrund ein bisschen Auslandserfahrung im Rücken, die Deutschen weniger kritisch sehe:
> vielen Dank für den Text!


Ich arbeite nur im Ausland, ich weiß das zu differenzieren.
Dennoch, es steckt genug Wahrheit darin, als dass man sich nal den Spiegel vorhalten kann.

Viele Grüße,
Peter


----------



## Racerin (2. Mai 2014)

Oha, ich glaube die spinnen doch langsam alle.. Wieso machen manche Leute das?! .... Wo ist denn der Jägersteig bei Augsburg? Das Nagelbrett müsste aber mittlerweile beseitigt sein, oder? Danke für die [email protected] Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## omdltd (2. Mai 2014)

Hi Peter!

Da ich auch in der Eifel unterwegs bin, wäre ich für nähere Infos dankbar: wo und wann war die Falle?


----------



## Horstelix (2. Mai 2014)

Racerin schrieb:


> Oha, ich glaube die spinnen doch langsam alle.. Wieso machen manche Leute das?! .... Wo ist denn der Jägersteig bei Augsburg? Das Nagelbrett müsste aber mittlerweile beseitigt sein, oder? Danke für die [email protected] Grüße



Servus Racerin,

der Jägersteig ist bei Welden. Ist aber lt. Beschilderung für Biker verboten.
http://www.trampelpfadlaufen.de/jagersteighubertussteig-trail/


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Mai 2014)

horstrichter schrieb:


> der Jägersteig ist bei Welden. Ist aber lt. Beschilderung für Biker verboten.



Genau! Und weil's verboten ist, darf man da auch Fallen auftstellen. So scheinen das zumindest die kriminellen Selbstjustizler zu sehen. In BaWü erlaubt ihnen diese krude Denkweise daher ihr Tun im ganzen Land auf allen schmalen Wegen.


----------



## TTT (2. Mai 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Genau! Und weil's verboten ist, darf man da auch Fallen auftstellen. So scheinen das zumindest die kriminellen Selbstjustizler zu sehen. In BaWü erlaubt ihnen diese krude Denkweise daher ihr Tun im ganzen Land auf allen schmalen Wegen.


 
Und Autofahrer dürfen nicht über die zulässige Geschwindigkeit fahren ... und dürfen Radfahrer nicht dichter als 1,5m überholen...
... darf ich jetzt auf die schießen? Oder Gullideckel entfernen und als Falle mit Karton tarnen?


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (3. Mai 2014)

omdltd schrieb:


> Hi Peter!
> 
> Da ich auch in der Eifel unterwegs bin, wäre ich für nähere Infos dankbar: wo und wann war die Falle?



Die Eifel ist groß, ich rede von Nordeifel, Rursee bis Aachener Wald bis Belgien. Das ist ein ziemlich großes Gebiet.
Die "Falle" war Auf dem Weg zum Heimbachtal, mittlerer Weg der 3 großen, bergab. 

Das ist aber schon ewig her. Der Punkt an dem ganzen Thema ist ja, das kommt immer wieder mal vor.
Nagelbretter und anderen Schice habe ich auch alles schon erlebt. Wenn ich sowas mitbekomme, schmeiss ich den Mist eh immer einfach in die Wallachei und gut ist.

Da zur Polizei rennen ist ja Unsinn, was sollen die denn machen? Nix, und die machen auch nix.


----------



## Hockdrik (3. Mai 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> (…)
> Nagelbretter und anderen Schice habe ich auch alles schon erlebt. Wenn ich sowas mitbekomme, schmeiss ich den Mist eh immer einfach in die Wallachei und gut ist.
> 
> Da zur Polizei rennen ist ja Unsinn, was sollen die denn machen? Nix, und die machen auch nix.




Die müssen es zumindest aufnehmen und könnten theoretisch von Fall zu Fall dem Täter mehr auf die Spur kommen, eingrenzen etc. 
Es komplett unter den Teppich zu kehren halte ich für falsch. Die Polizei muss wissen, dass es das in ihrem Bereich gibt.

Wenn was passiert, wird man sonst sagen: Ja, hättet Ihr mal bescheid gegeben. Wenn uns solche Fallen bekannt gewesen wären, hätten wir was unternehmen müssen etc.

Nicht zuletzt ist es wichtig, dass so was auch öffentlich wird -> Polizeibericht -> örtliche Zeitung. Als Warnung für die Radfahrer, aber auch den Täter (welche Strafen drohen) und zur Bewusstmachung in der Bevölkerung.

Dumm nur, dass jede Nachricht auch Nachahmer auf den Plan rufen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hirschwgt (3. Mai 2014)

BistDuVerrueckot schrieb:


> Ist mir in der schönen Nordleifel schon zum Verhängnis geworden, in Kopfhöhe voll reingerauscht auf ner Abfahrt.
> Ist schon lang her, ich lebe jedenfalls noch. Am Hals herum hätts auch anders ausgehen können.
> Mal abgesehen von dem sowiso kapitalen Sturz, denn in so nem Fall haste keine Reaktionszeit und keine Körperspannung.




Gesendet von meinem HTC One X+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (3. Mai 2014)

JaJa, ist ja schon gut, hätte man melden müssen. 
Aber zu hören bekommste dann, was fährst du mit dem Rad durch den Wald. 

Hier darfste ja mitlerweile auch nicht mehr wie man will. Macht man sich dann auch noch selbst zum Verbrecher.
Sollte ich mal einen mitbekommen, der sowas macht, gibt´s einfach ordentlich mit der Sattelstütze, das ist eh am wirksamsten.


----------



## TTT (4. Mai 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> JaJa, ist ja schon gut, hätte man melden müssen.
> Aber zu hören bekommste dann, was fährst du mit dem Rad durch den Wald.
> 
> Hier darfste ja mitlerweile auch nicht mehr wie man will. Macht man sich dann auch noch selbst zum Verbrecher.
> Sollte ich mal einen mitbekommen, der sowas macht, gibt´s einfach ordentlich mit der Sattelstütze, das ist eh am wirksamsten.


 
Was soll das bringen? Den Mann dingfest machen und anzeigen, dann ist er bei der Polizei bekannt, evtl. vorbestraft und wenn mal was ernstes passiert gleich einer der Verdächtigen!


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (4. Mai 2014)

Radfahrer sind sehr oft sehr humorlos, ich verschwende meine Zeit. Tschüss


----------



## cdF600 (5. Mai 2014)

Hab es auch schon im Lokalforum gepostet:


----------



## Racerin (5. Mai 2014)

Achso da fahre ich nie - fahre im südlichen Landkreis. Danke dir dennoch für die Info Hooorscht  Grüße Jasmin


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (5. Mai 2014)

Racerin schrieb:


> Achso da fahre ich nie -



Na dann kann ja nix passieren, ne?


----------



## Racerin (5. Mai 2014)

Na na, ois ok


----------



## client (8. Mai 2014)

TTT schrieb:


> Was soll das bringen? Den Mann dingfest machen und anzeigen, dann ist er bei der Polizei bekannt, evtl. vorbestraft und wenn mal was ernstes passiert gleich einer der Verdächtigen!


Und was soll eine Anzeige bringen? Als Radfahrer hast du schon von Amtswegen die Kollektivschuld!
Zwei Anzeigen habe ich in meinem Radfahrerleben gemacht, eine gegen einen Autofahrer, eine gegen einen Hundebesitzer. Der Hund hatte mich im Wald ins Bein gebissen obwohl ich sogar stehen geblieben bin. Der Besitzer hat dann behauptet, ich hätte ihn massiv angeschrien und sein Hund wollte ihn nur verteidigen. Aussage gegen Aussage und die Richterin hat das Verfahren gegen den älteren Herrn eingestellt und die Krankenkasse (also die Allgemeinheit) hat die Behandlungskosten übernommen.
Der Autofahrer hat mich auf dem RR fahrend am Arm mit dem Spiegel gestreift und mich leicht verletzt. Die Anzeige wurde wegen geringer Schuld des Autofahrers eingestellt, da ich Mitschuld sei, denn ich hätte ja auf den Fuß/Radweg fahren müssen, der parallel zur Straße verlief.
Und wenn Du dann die Rennradgeschwindigkeit in den Raum wirfst und die Gefahr für die Fußgänger, dann darf man sich anhören, dass die öffentlichen Straßen keine Renn- oder Trainingsstrecken seien und ich auf den gemischten Fuß/ Radweg meine Geschwindigkeit den Gegebenheiten halt anzupassen hätte.
Da wünscht man sich doch noch viel höhere Gesundheitskosten für die Fettleibigkeit.
Mir reichen schon solche Gerichtsurteile, um an unserem Rechtssystem zu verzweifeln, die Mollathfälle dieser Welt sind dann nur noch die Extreme einer häufig überforderten und menschenverachtenden Justiz.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (8. Mai 2014)

Da kann ich nur empfehlen:

Präventiv den Hund zuerst beißen und den Autofahrer rammen bevor er es tut.

Davon abgesehen, genau das ist das Problem. Diese Sachen interessieren keinen. Radfahren hat keine Lobby und schon gar nicht als Rüpel im Wald. Du bekommst kein Recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (8. Mai 2014)

client schrieb:


> Und was soll eine Anzeige bringen? Als Radfahrer hast du schon von Amtswegen die Kollektivschuld!
> Zwei Anzeigen habe ich in meinem Radfahrerleben gemacht, eine gegen einen Autofahrer, eine gegen einen Hundebesitzer. Der Hund hatte mich im Wald ins Bein gebissen obwohl ich sogar stehen geblieben bin. Der Besitzer hat dann behauptet, ich hätte ihn massiv angeschrien und sein Hund wollte ihn nur verteidigen. Aussage gegen Aussage und die Richterin hat das Verfahren gegen den älteren Herrn eingestellt und die Krankenkasse (also die Allgemeinheit) hat die Behandlungskosten übernommen.
> Der Autofahrer hat mich auf dem RR fahrend am Arm mit dem Spiegel gestreift und mich leicht verletzt. Die Anzeige wurde wegen geringer Schuld des Autofahrers eingestellt, da ich Mitschuld sei, denn ich hätte ja auf den Fuß/Radweg fahren können, der parallel zur Straße verlief.


...so sieht es aus!


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Mai 2014)

> Für die Polizei in Viersen ist dies das vierte Mal innerhalb weniger Wochen, dass Unbekannte an den Süchtelner Höhen gezielt vergleichbare Fallen für Mountainbiker errichteten.


-> http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/heimtueckische-angriffe-auf-mountainbiker-aid-1.4225040


----------



## Sun on Tour (8. Mai 2014)

> "Jeder will den Wald für sich alleine haben"


Erstaunlicher Weise macht sich niemand Gedanken, dass es den Menschen zunächst egal ist, wenn sie mit einer Vielzahl Gleichgesinnter auf dem Weg zum Erholungsraum mit dem Auto im Stau stehen, dann aber plötzlich den Erholungsraum für sich alleine haben wollen.


----------



## Athabaske (8. Mai 2014)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Erstaunlicher Weise macht sich niemand Gedanken, dass es den Menschen zunächst egal ist, wenn sie mit einer Vielzahl Gleichgesinnter auf dem Weg zum Erholungsraum mit dem Auto im Stau stehen, dann aber plötzlich den Erholungsraum für sich alleine haben wollen.


...das ist nicht ganz richtig, ich bin momentan damit beschäftigt einen Servicetunnel unter der nahgelegenen Bundesstrasse umzuwidmen. Die dort plazierten Landminen sollen mit der sich ebenfalls dort befindlichen Radaranlage gekoppelt werden und ich denke die Stammtischhilfsscherifs aus dem Wald werden mir zustimmen, es ist mein gutes Recht, jeden Raser in die Luft zu sprengen - immerhin geht von ihm eine ungleich höhere Gefahr aus als von einem Mountainbiker auf einem Wanderweg, zumindest legen das jede Menge Untersuchungen nahe, und verboten ist es ja allemal...


----------



## Hockdrik (8. Mai 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> -> http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/heimtueckische-angriffe-auf-mountainbiker-aid-1.4225040


----------



## client (8. Mai 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 291435


Getrennte Wege?
Und in den Städten zwingt der Gesetzgeber die Radfahrer in den Mischverkehr mit Fußgängern zusammen auf Wege, die teilweise keine 2m breit sind!
Und wer würde ernsthaft getrennte Radwege nutzen? Keine Seite, egal ob mit oder ohne Rad. Also was soll so ein Blödsinn. Es latschen in den Städten doch schon genügend Fußgänger auf Radwegen herum, und auch viele Radfahrer kürzen über den Gehweg ihre fahrt ab.

Vermutlich bekommt zukünftig jeder Biker einen GPS Sender verbaut, der dann ganz genau dokumentiert, wo jeder fährt. In Verbindung mit den vielen Wildkameras und den Handydaten gilt dann keine Ausrede mehr. Wiederholungstätern wird das Rad entzogen und ggf der Zugang zum Wald bis in die Folgegeneration verboten.

Der Staat sollte nicht die Waldnutzer voneinander trennen, sondern seine Politiker von den Lobbyisten, und zwar von allen. 

Und was bitte sollen in dem Artikel die Bilder von zwei MTB Veranstaltungen!


----------



## dilldappe (19. Mai 2014)

Eigentlich kann man drüber lachen, aber mich hat's trotzdem am Freitag erwischt (linkes Knie hat ne Schürfwunde und den Flecken am rechten Knie verkneife ich mir mal zu erwähnen). Hätte ich die Steillage nicht so ausgenutzt und in einem zu flachen Winkel in die Stöckchen gefahren, dann hätte ich gar nicht mitbekommen, das da was liegt ;-) ... Beim Bußbach in Stgt.-Sillenbuch (unterhalb Alt-Sillenbuch) gibt es einen Stöckchenleger, der verzweifelt versucht Biker loszuwerden...

Donnerstag lag da noch nichts. Freitag hat's mich erwischt und heute lagen irgendwelche Stöckchen so rechtwinklig auf dem Weg, das sie nur von einem menschlichen Wesen (alle anderen Begriffe verkneife ich mir hier....) abstammen können--> Dies ist mein täglicher Weg zur Arbeit...

https://www.google.de/maps/dir/48.7...8.7451643,9.2226641,18z/data=!4m3!4m2!1m0!1m0

Bitte mal Augen aufmachen, ob Euch hier irgenwelche Leute beim Stöckchen aufsammeln und ablegen begegnen...


----------



## hulster (20. Mai 2014)

Also wenn wir jetzt anfangen jedes "Stöckchen legen" hier zu melden, dann müssen die die Server Resourcen des IBCs erheblich erweitern. 
Ich denke hier geht es um wirklich schwer wahrnehmbare und hinterhältige Attacken, wie Drähte und Nagelbretter. Würde ich jedes Stöckchen melden, bräuchte ich mich an keinem anderen Thread zu beteiligen.


----------



## dilldappe (20. Mai 2014)

... es war ja auch nur eine Bitte mal die Augen zu öffnen, ob andere irgendwelche Auffälligkeiten in diesem Gebiet sehen. Davon abgesehen finde ich, das dies die Vorstufe für Nagelbretter und Drähte ist. Wehret den Anfängen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (20. Mai 2014)

"Stöckchen legen" ist, im Gegensatz zu Drähten spannen, mit so gut wie keinem Aufwand verbunden, benötigt keine große Planung und null kriminelle Energie. Mal ehrlich, 95% der Stöckchen sind noch nicht mal eines Vorderrad-Lupfens würdig. Sogar fast alle Baumstämme auf meiner Feierabendrunde sind ohne Bunnyhop zu überwinden. Mit Wurzeln, losen Tannenzapfen und Steinen kommt man als Biker ja auch klar. Das ist alles harmlos und leicht zu erkennen.

Erst wenn es tatsächlich aufgeschichtete, getarnte Hindernisse sind oder eben echte Falle wie Drähte und Nägel, dann lohnt es sich Warnungen auszusprechen.


----------



## Hockdrik (20. Mai 2014)

Wurzeln mit Nägeln bestückt, die Polizei hat sie entfernt und Ermittlungen aufgenommen:
http://www.ig-stauferland.de/bilder/gefahren/

Um das Thema sollten sich eigentlich nicht nur Biker und vielleicht noch die Polizei, sondern auch die Gemeinden, der Forst und die Wandervereine kümmern: ein Schlauch ist schnell geflickt, ein Fuß nicht.


----------



## hulster (20. Mai 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Wurzeln mit Nägeln bestückt, die Polizei hat sie entfernt und Ermittlungen aufgenommen:
> http://www.ig-stauferland.de/bilder/gefahren/
> 
> Um das Thema sollten sich eigentlich nicht nur Biker und viellecht noch die Polizei, sondern auch die Gemeinden, der Forst und die Wandervereine kümmern: ein Schlauch ist schnell geflickt, ein Fuß nicht.



Schön, dass in dem Beitrag deutliche Worte gefunden werden:

"KRIMINELLER"


----------



## Hockdrik (22. Mai 2014)

Artikel zu dem gleichen Fall, noch mehr Nägel gefunden, Zeitung scheint das Thema ernst zu nehmen:
http://www.swp.de/geislingen/lokale...inen-Radtrail-mit-Nagelfallen;art5573,2617371


----------



## bonefacker (23. Mai 2014)

und noch ein guter Kommentar dazu:

http://www.swp.de/goeppingen/lokale...LEN-Der-Wald-ist-fuer-alle-da;art5583,2618966


----------



## F4B1 (23. Mai 2014)

Hier kommt man jetzt auch auf den Scheiß.
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/boc...trampelpfad-in-bochum-gespannt-id9381122.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maibauer (23. Mai 2014)

Heute bei ner kurzen Runde gesehen. 

Die Sonne stand günstig da hab ich es noch sofort gesehen. Zum Glück die Sonnenbrille ab genommen da es doch schon zu Dunkel für war..


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Mai 2014)

Wo ist das?
Polizei informiert?!


----------



## Maibauer (23. Mai 2014)

Mitten im Wald Zwischen Breuberg und Groß-Umsatdt
Polizei bringt nichts , sah nicht aus wie ne Falle . Da hätten die abgewunken und gesagt ist zum Schutz ... ^^
Neben drann ist ne sehr tiefe Schlucht.


----------



## F-Bike (24. Mai 2014)

Hallo 
Heute in der WAZ 
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/boc...trampelpfad-in-bochum-gespannt-id9381122.html


----------



## .Konafahrer. (24. Mai 2014)

Maibauer schrieb:


> (...)
> Polizei bringt nichts , sah nicht aus wie ne Falle . Da hätten die abgewunken und gesagt ist zum Schutz ... ^^
> Neben drann ist ne sehr tiefe Schlucht.


Der Draht hier dient auch nur zum Schutz ...





... wohl um nicht unbeabsichtigt die Line durch den stillgelegten Steinbruch zu nehmen.

In Kopfhöhe angebracht finde ich das allerdings nicht so prickelnd.


----------



## pndrev (24. Mai 2014)

Solche "Schutzsperrungen" müssen, auch wenn sie legal sind, soweit ich weiß immer noch mit rot-weißem Flatterband markiert werden. Von daher _sollte _es die Polizei durchaus interessieren.


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. Mai 2014)

Solche "Schutzsperrungen" lösen den Haftungsfall erst aus, den sie verhindern sollen und den es sonst nie gegeben hätte.


----------



## Maibauer (24. Mai 2014)

Kommst aus der Gegend ?
Ja Schlucht ist wenn mann von oben seitlich dann fährt kaum zu sehen. Blöd nur das genau da kein Draht war. Erst da wo mann schön parallel dazu runter fahren könnte.  
Da Wie er gespannt war, ist es eher gefährlich als hilfreich . 
Mfg Maibauer




.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> Der Draht hier dient auch nur zum Schutz ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .Konafahrer. (24. Mai 2014)

Maibauer schrieb:


> Kommst aus der Gegend ?


Ja:


 

 



Ich finde die Drähte schlecht sichtbar.  Von oben, wo man tatsächlich in die Tiefe stürzen könnte, macht das ja noch Sinn. Aber die gezeigte Stelle wäre für geübte DH'ler eigentlich ganz gut und spaßig zu fahren. Aber auch klar, dass das die zuständige Verwaltung wohl anders sieht.


----------



## chrischabln (24. Mai 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> Solche "Schutzsperrungen" müssen, auch wenn sie legal sind, soweit ich weiß immer noch mit rot-weißem Flatterband markiert werden. Von daher _sollte _es die Polizei durchaus interessieren.


Genau so ist es... Das ist sogar in den Gesetztesblättern verankert. Einfach nur "schlecht sichtbare" Drähte zu spannen, ist schon grob fahrlässig und grenzt an Körperverletzung!!! Für denjenigen, der diese - ich nenne es mal "Fallen" - gelegt hat, droht eine Haftung - wenn nicht sogar Strafe!!!

*Auszug - Verkehrssicherungspflicht:* "...entspringt der allgemeinen Verkehrssicherungspflicht. Sie bedeutet die Verpflichtung desjenigen, der eine Gefahrenstelle eröffnet, dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass niemand zu Schaden kommt." _*Und das ist mit einem simpel gespannten Draht nicht gegeben!
*_
Hier kann man auch noch einmal nachlesen >> Verkehrssicherungspflicht, wobei mir hier der Absatz "Rechtliche Grundlagen" als der wichtige Punkt erscheint. Ergänzend dazu sollte man sich auch mal die im Dokument genannten § des BGB dazu durchlesen.

_EDIT*:*_ hinzu kommt m.M.n. auch dies hier >> gefärlicher Eingriff in den Straßenverkehr
und dabei ist es nebensächlich, ob es nun ein Trampelpfad, oder ein öffentlicher Weg ist. Am Ende läuft es auf Körperverletzung hinaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (25. Mai 2014)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Hier kommt man jetzt auch auf den Scheiß.
> http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/boc...trampelpfad-in-bochum-gespannt-id9381122.html



Jetzt auch noch Stacheldraht - sach mal geht's noch?!!!


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Mai 2014)

Auf Facebook gefunden:






Kommentar dazu:


> Wer im Bereich Albtal, Völkersbach, Schluttenbach unterwegs ist bitte aufpassen. Wer die Täter in flagranti erwischt - sofort die Polizei anrufen, Bild machen und vorsichtig sein. Wer so etwas tut ist zu allem fähig.


----------



## free.rider (23. Juni 2014)

es geht weiter. Mittlerweile werden in Bochum auch schon ausgewiesene Radwege von diesen Deppen unsicher gemacht. Erwischen wir jemand dabei, rufe ich garantiert nicht das Forstamt oder die Polizei an. Die machen gar nix. Diesen Typen muß man das einfach ganz genau "erklären" was sie da anrichten.

http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/boc...nne-spanngurte-schwer-verletzt-id9508615.html


----------



## Hockdrik (6. August 2014)




----------



## Pizzaplanet (6. August 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 311197


Polizei informiert?


----------



## Hockdrik (6. August 2014)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Polizei informiert?



Gute Frage, ich habe es hier nur aus dem EsNos Forum bei FB reinkopiert, damit hier möglichst alle Fälle gesammelt sind.


----------



## Athabaske (6. August 2014)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Polizei informiert?


...und was soll das bringen?

Eine Aktennotiz mehr und den Hinweis, man dürfe dort sowieso nicht Fahrradfahren.


----------



## Hockdrik (6. August 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...und was soll das bringen?
> Eine Aktennotiz mehr und den Hinweis, man dürfe dort sowieso nicht Fahrradfahren.




Es wird aktenkundig und wenn es mal ein größeres Thema wird, kann niemand behaupten, dass er von nichts gewusst hat.
Es wird ein Zeitpunkt kommen, zu dem wir die Regierung fragen werden, warum sie auf dem Auge blind ist.


----------



## Athabaske (6. August 2014)

...das hat nichts mit der 2m-Problematik zu tun, eher mit einem fundiert vertieften Misstrauen gegenüber der Polizei (Bullen schreibe ich freundlicherweise nicht). In der Vergangenheit hatte ich 2 Anzeigen erstattet, einmal hat mich jemand niedergeschlagen, einmal ein Einbruch. Und jedesmal wurde entweder gar nicht oder nur unwillig ermittelt mit jeweils keinem befriedigenden Ergebnis für mich.

Also würde ich in einem solchen Fall die Teile herausziehen und gegebenfalls dem Übeltäter, so bekannt, in die Reifen stecken, aber niemals mir die Mühe einer Anzeige machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (6. August 2014)

Da sind wir dann mal ausnahmsweise verschiedener Meinung:
- ich würde die Anzeige machen
- ich würde niemandem die Dinger irgendwohin stecken
- ob das was mit der 2-Meter-Regel zu tun hat, werden wir sehen, aber das habe ich auch gar nicht zur Debatte gestellt


----------



## hulster (6. August 2014)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> - ob das was mit der 2-Meter-Regel zu tun hat, werden wir sehen, aber das habe ich auch gar nicht zur Debatte gestellt



Hat es defnitiv nicht. Nem Porsche, der mit 50 durch die Spielstrasse knallt, darfste auch keine Krallen vor die Reifen werfen. Rate mal wer dann vor dem Richter dran ist.


----------



## dickerbert (6. August 2014)

Aber wenn du vor lauter Hass unbedingt einem Porsche Fahrer eine Falle stellen willst, dann ist die Spielstraße die ideale Rechtfertigung für dein Handeln. Denn er hätte ja nicht so schnell fahren dürfen und ist deshalb selbst dran schuld, dass er in die Falle gefahren ist.
Je nachdem wie krank du bist, fühlst du dich noch nicht einmal schuldig sondern wie ein rechtschaffender Bürger, der andere beschützen will.

Ersetze Porsche durch MTB und Spielstraße durch Trail und schon sind wir bei der 2m-Regel.


----------



## Hockdrik (6. August 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Ersetze Porsche durch MTB und Spielstraße durch Trail und schon sind wir bei der 2m-Regel.



Besser kann man das nicht auf den Punkt bringen - chapeau!


----------



## hulster (8. August 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> .
> 
> Ersetze Porsche durch MTB und Spielstraße durch Trail und schon sind wir bei der 2m-Regel.



Das war im Zusammenhang mit den Beiträgen davor zu sehen. Die rechtliche Einschränkung des Weges, sei es Spielstrasse oder 2m-Regel spielt bei der rechtlichen Bewertung der Tat keine Rolle.
Die Motivation des Täters ist in beiden Fällen natürlich ähnlich.


----------



## Duran (8. August 2014)

bin mir nicht sicher ob das hier passt, weil nicht mehr ganz aktuell und nicht auf einem Trail:

_*Draht gespannt*
Unbekannte spannten am Donnerstagnachmittag am Grillplatz beim Gifiz (Anm: BaWü, Offenburg) einen Draht über den Weg. Sie befestigten das lebensgefährliche Hindernis an einer Tischtennisplatte und an einem Müllcontainer. Das Hindernis erstreckte sich über Verbindungsweg zwischen Kinzigdamm und Gifiz-Rundweg. Ein Radfahrer hatte gegen 18 Uhr Glück: Er prallte mit seinem Fahrrad zwar gegen den Draht. Der riss aber bei der Berührung ab. Der Mann blieb unverletzt. Nun ermittelt die Polizei und bittet um Zeugenhinweise [...]_

Quelle vom 20.6

Das ganze kommt also nicht nur im Wald vor :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (8. August 2014)

Das ganze kommt auch nicht nur für Fahrrad Fahrer sondern auch für Motorrad Fahrer

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerFalke (9. August 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> Hat es defnitiv nicht. Nem Porsche, der mit 50 durch die Spielstrasse knallt, darfste auch keine Krallen vor die Reifen werfen. Rate mal wer dann vor dem Richter dran ist.


Für 50km/h brauch ich keinen Porsche. Oder soll der jetzt eine Neidkomponente und Projektionsfläche für gefrustete Mitmenschen darstellen?
Ich würde das drauf ankommen lassen wer dann vorm Richter steht. Wenn mir etwas runterfällt und ich dann zurückspringen muss weil der Idiot mit <beliebiges Fahrzeug einsetzen> zu schnell ist -> nicht mein Problem...
Die alltägliche Regelübertreterei ist mir im Normalfall egal, aber wenn man versucht aktiv und ganz, ganz dumm mich oder andere zu gefährden gibt es im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten Kontra. 

Hatte nämlich hier z.B. auch schon einen Idioten der mit seinem Motorrad auf dem Fussweg Vollgas geben musste. Glücklicherweise stand ich in der Tür und bin gerade nicht rausgelaufen. 
Zu seinen Glück kam das nur einmal vor, wenn der das regelmäßig abgezogen hätte, wäre ich zum Transportieren von Eisenrohren o.ä. übergegangen.


----------



## dickerbert (9. August 2014)

Und wenn er davon in Schlingern gekommen wäre und ein kleines Kind überfahren hätte? Deine vorsätzliche Selbstjustiz wäre ganz allein die Schuld des Motorradfahrers, nehme ich an?


----------



## Hockdrik (9. August 2014)

Leute, wenn es irgendwann mal darum geht, aus diesem Thread die einzelnen Fälle "Fallen gegen Mountain-Biker" rauszusuchen, werden Eure Beispiele und Gedankenspiele aus dem "wirklichen Leben" ein bisschen hinderlich sein.  Nur mal so am Rande.


----------



## DerFalke (9. August 2014)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Und wenn er davon in Schlingern gekommen wäre und ein kleines Kind überfahren hätte? Deine vorsätzliche Selbstjustiz wäre ganz allein die Schuld des Motorradfahrers, nehme ich an?


Der nächste der Plakativ werden möchte. Nach Porschefahrern jetzt kleine Kinder. Scherzkeks. Wenn Kinder aus nicht einsehbaren Hauseingängen kommen hat man bessere Chancen die zu erwischen als wenn man kalkuliert in parkende Fahrzeuge abgedrängt wird.

Aber du darfst gerne wegen meiner Einstellung rumheulen, machst du maximal solange bis irgend so ein Depp einem Familienmitglied von dir etwas antut. Dann viel Spass beim Versuch ihn in Regress zu nehmen, meistens gibts auch keine harte Strafe. 
Ich hab es einmal in meinen Freundesumfeld erlebt, da hab ich kein Interesse an einer Wiederholung.
Btw, ich habe kein Interesse Unbeteiligte zu gefährden. Lieber lass ich den Idioten in Ruhe. Aber sollte sich eine passende Gelegenheit bieten, helfe ich gerne...


----------



## client (9. August 2014)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...und was soll das bringen?
> 
> Eine Aktennotiz mehr und den Hinweis, man dürfe dort sowieso nicht Fahrradfahren.


Eigentlich müsste man die Typen wie ein Vampir auf seinen eigenen Stöcken aufspießen; sieht dann wie ein Unfall aus.
Leider bin ich ein Menschenfreund und deshalb würde ich es beim Händezerschlagen belassen.

Aber ernsthaft, spart Euch die Anzeigen, die werden, wenn überhaupt eine bearbeitet wird, einfach in kurzer Zeit eingestellt.


----------



## seele (10. August 2014)

naja ob die bei versuchter schwerer körperverletzung das einfach so zu den akten legen würden?
das ist ja kein dummer jungenstreich alà "war doch nur spass"...


----------



## Athabaske (10. August 2014)

seele schrieb:


> naja ob die bei versuchter schwerer körperverletzung das einfach so zu den akten legen würden?
> das ist ja kein dummer jungenstreich alà "war doch nur spass"...


...doch, tun sie, wetten?


----------



## seele (10. August 2014)

gut die können sich nicht wochenlang da hinstellen und schaun ob jemand nach seiner "arbeit" schaut.
aber gleich die anzeige in den reisswolf geben werden sie nicht.
so ne wildkamera an einer gefundenen falle aufstellen und mal ein paar wochen laufen lassen würde denen ja nicht in den sinn kommen.


----------



## Leon96 (3. September 2014)

Zwar noch absolut Kategorie harmlos, aber doch das erste mal nach fast 10.000 MTB-Kilometern in den 16 Monaten, dass ich hier sowas sehe.
Normalerweise ein ziemlich flowiges Stück, auf das noch ein Wurzelteppich folgt und was dementsprechend mit hohem Tempo gefahren wird.
Übrigens laut Strava das 61.mal, dass ich da dieses Jahr runtergekommen bin. Gestern war noch alles frei.

Gerade nochmal nachgeschaut, heute waren es 35km/h mit denen ich oben aus dem Linksknick gekommen bin.
Da in der Kurve und danach mein Blick direkt auf den weiteren Verlauf des Weges (also vom Waldboden weg) geht um zu checken, ob auf den nächsten 300 Metern Gegenverkehr kommt hätte es mich da heute fast ziemlich über zerrissen.
Also nochmal schwein gehabt und ich konnte alle 3 Hinternisse überspringen.

Das nächste mal besser die Augen auch auf den Waldboden richten.
Kann ja jetzt ein einmaliger Fall gewesen sein. Hoffentlich nicht der Vorbote auf Nägel in Wurzeln und sowas. 
Wobei es das angeblich hier im Gebirge auch geben soll.






[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1697821]
	



 [/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svenos (4. September 2014)

Das ist zwar ärgerlich, aber absolut harmlos im Vergleich zu anderen Fallen. Tippe auf verärgerte Wanderer oder Jäger (ist ein Hochsitz in der Nähe?)
Locker bleiben und die Äste einfach möglichst weit weg räumen. Dann hat der Stöckchenleger beim nächsten "Versuch" wenigstens richtig Arbeit 
Erfahrungsgemäß gewinnt der mit dem längeren Atem!


----------



## pndrev (4. September 2014)

Die Stöckchen würde ich noch nicht mal wegräumen... Liegenlassen, drüberfahren oder hoppen. Weggeräumt sucht sich der Stöckchenleger sonst nur größere Teile. So denkt er, er hat Erfolg.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (4. September 2014)

Hier (in der nördlichen Eifel) ist ein ganz fleissiger Stöckchenleger am Werk:
Jedesmal, wenn ich diese Hindernisse wegräume, welche nicht nur Radfahrer sondern auch für Wanderer ein ärgerliches Hindernis darstellt, sind die Blockaden am Folgetag wieder da und diese sind in deren Ursache und Wirkung noch extremer!
So geht das Spielchen schon seit Tagen, Wochen, Monate...
Und das Forstamt und örtliche Polizei reagiert hierzu nicht.


----------



## seele (4. September 2014)

manche leute müssen echt schmerzen haben um den ganzen tag nichts sinnvolleres zu tun als wege blockieren...
man könnte jetzt aussenrum fahren um die hindernisse aber dann werden ja neue wege angelegt. 
irgendwann ist der weg dann 20 meter breit...
hochsitz in der nähe? (bingo auf bild 3 links..)
also kannst du mal mutmassungen anstellen wer da eventuell...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (4. September 2014)

Right! Hochsitze(e) befinden sich am Wegesrand. Nach meiner vierten Räumung habe ich diese durch das Geäst blockiert. Danach war für drei Tage Ruhe..., dann folgten wesentlich extremere Blockaden die beim Springreiten eine Herausforderung gewesen wäre! Aber im Wald hat sowas nichts zu suchen...


----------



## seele (4. September 2014)

häng doch mal n zettel in den hochsitz und frage ob er sonst noch hobbys hat?


----------



## Leon96 (4. September 2014)

'Bei mir gibt es keine Hochsitze in der Nähe.
Auch wenn das ganze der Wittekindsweg und somit ein beliebter Wanderweg ist, hält sich der Wanderverkehr arg in Grenzen. 
Die Wanderer werden es wohl nicht gewesen sein.

Normale Fußgänger müssten dafür aber auch schon einen mittelschweren Schaden haben.
Aufgrund des nassen Sommers und stellenweise wohl ziemlich hohem Grundwasserspiegel hat man zu Fuß definitiv keine Chance, trockenen Fußes an die Stellen zu kommen, an denen die Äste auf dem Weg liegen. 
Das heißt freiwillig geht da wohl sonst eigentlich niemand her.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (4. September 2014)

Kann nicht mit Gewissheit sagen wer das macht. Muss jedenfalls eine sehr kranke Seele sein, der die Gesundheit anderer Waldbesucher bewusst in Kauf nimmt. 
Habe mir sogar schon überlegt eine Kamera aufzustellen, weiss aber nicht ob das überhaupt erlaubt ist...


----------



## seele (4. September 2014)

vermutlich nicht wirklich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svenos (5. September 2014)

Versteckte Kamera ist auf jeden Fall verboten bzw. bei einer Anzeige kaum verwertbar. Das darf nur die Polizei, in begründeten Fällen. 
@BlackKnight29:  Ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass die Äste vom Kollegen Jägermeister gelegt werden. 100%. Klar, dass das Forstamt nicht reagiert, die sind alle gut vernetzt.
Da hilft nur denn Übeltäter auf frischer Tat ertappen und dann filmen.


----------



## kryos (7. September 2014)

Das ist ja noch harmlos, hier kurve ich teilweise um ganze Bäume rum!


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (7. September 2014)

kryos schrieb:


> Das ist ja noch harmlos, hier kurve ich teilweise um ganze Bäume rum!



Da bist du nicht allein...


----------



## kryos (7. September 2014)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> Da bist du nicht allein...


Leider


----------



## BlackKnight29 (7. September 2014)

Bäume? Bitteschön!
Davon jede Menge und in allen Grössen im Taunus zu finden und zu umkurven..., da hat der Forst noch jede Menge zu tun mit dem aufräumen (natürlich sind die offiziellen Wege alle schon frei, während die offiziell inoffiziellen Wege noch verblockt sind!).
   
In der Eifel sind die Trails weitgehend frei..., abgesehen von diversen Stöckchenlegern. 
Im Pfälzer Wald davon noch nichts gesehen und erFAHREN. Bin aber nächste Woche wieder dort und kann davon aktuelleres berichten...


----------



## MrMapei (7. September 2014)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Bäume? Bitteschön!
> Im Pfälzer Wald davon noch nichts gesehen und erFAHREN. Bin aber nächste Woche wieder dort und kann davon aktuelleres berichten...


Ich bin jeden Tag im Pfälzer Wald und mal liegen Bäume und Äste rum und mal nicht. Absichtlich auf den Trail gelegte Sachen sind natürlich blöd, aber im Wald kann man sich nie darauf verlassen, dass ein Trail genau denselben Zustand hat, wie bei der letzten Abfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (7. September 2014)

So is et..., dafür ist unser Spielfeld die Natur.
Umgestürzte Bäume zählen sicherlich nicht zu den absichtlichen Fallen, es sei denn der militante Förster heisst Obelix


----------



## TreCool412 (9. September 2014)

Naja, heute musste ich leider feststellen, dass hier im Mainzer Sand jetzt auch "Stöckchenleger" Oberförster Obelix unterwegs ist. Wenn ich da in der Kurve nen Zacken schneller gewesen wäre, wäre ich da voll reingekachelt. Und das war definitiv kein Sturmschaden, von welchem Sturm auch-.- Ich dachte ja echt wir hätten hier unsere Ruhe. Aber da muss man wohl demnächst noch ein bisschen hellwacher sein.





Euer Tre


----------



## Beinbiest (9. September 2014)

Scheint ein echter Waldfreund zu sein, wenn der junge und scheinbar gesunde Bäume umknickt, damit sie anderen im Weg sind.


----------



## seele (9. September 2014)

ich denke (hoffe) das da der förster auch was dagegen hat...


----------



## Svenos (10. September 2014)

TreCool412 schrieb:


> Naja, heute musste ich leider feststellen, dass hier im Mainzer Sand jetzt auch "Stöckchenleger" Oberförster Obelix unterwegs ist. Wenn ich da in der Kurve nen Zacken schneller gewesen wäre, wäre ich da voll reingekachelt. Und das war definitiv kein Sturmschaden, von welchem Sturm auch-.- Ich dachte ja echt wir hätten hier unsere Ruhe. Aber da muss man wohl demnächst noch ein bisschen hellwacher sein.Anhang anzeigen 320570Anhang anzeigen 320571
> 
> Euer Tre



Leider sind die Stöckchenleger mittlerweile ein weit verbreitetes "Ärgernis". In der Umgebung von Wiesbaden ging das nach der erfolgreichen Verhinderung des geplanten Waldgesetztes (vor 2 Jahren) richtig los.


----------



## bronks (10. September 2014)

Trefft ihr auf den Strecken gelegentlich mal jemanden, der sich gestört fühlen könnte?



Svenos schrieb:


> ... In der Umgebung von Wiesbaden ging das nach der erfolgreichen Verhinderung des geplanten Waldgesetztes (vor 2 Jahren) richtig los.


In Deiner Gegend scheint es wohl wirklich an den Menschen zu liegen, wobei es in BaWü ausschließlich am Gesetz liegt.


----------



## kryos (10. September 2014)

bronks schrieb:


> Trefft ihr auf den Strecken gelegentlich mal jemanden, der sich gestört fühlen könnte?


Hier hats Wanderer, aber ich glaube kaum, dass die imstande sind, solche Brocken von Stämmen zu legen (mehrheitlich betagte Gesellschaften).


----------



## hulster (11. September 2014)

Also Stöckchenlegerei, Sachen zubauen gibt es schon seit Jahren, ist aber imho nicht erwähnenswert.
Hier solle es um "Fallen" gehen. Also gefährliches und nicht offensichtliches, wie Schnüre, Drähte, Nägel etc.
Das man nen Trail zumindest beim ersten Mal am Tag auf Sicht fährt sollte selbstverständlich sein. Kann auch ohne Stöckchenleger mal nen Ast runterkommen oder nen Baum umfallen (morsch, Sturm).


----------



## seele (11. September 2014)

die wahrscheinlichkeit ist gegeben aber nicht im 3 meter rhytmus den ganzen weg lang...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (11. September 2014)

... und schön in Kniehöhe hochgestespapelt, so dass der Trail einem Hindernisparcours eines Springreitenwettbewerb ähnelt.
Also, für mich ist es schon auch eine Falle, wenn von dem einen Tag auf den anderen, auf einem mir bekannten und oft gefahrenen Trail, nach einer uneinsehbaren Kurve ein solche "Hürde" plötzlich da ist. 
Aber vielleicht spielen die Waldvögel neuerdings ja Mikado und lassen die Stöckchen runter fallen !?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seele (11. September 2014)

nein nein das sind die eichhörnchen!
eichhörnchen hürdenlauf


----------



## hulster (11. September 2014)

seele schrieb:


> die wahrscheinlichkeit ist gegeben aber nicht im 3 meter rhytmus den ganzen weg lang...



Datt glaubst du aber nur. Das hab ich hier nicht nur einmal erlebt. Insbesondere Hunde-Eigner können hier einen unglaublichen Fleiß an den Tag legen, da sie wegen der erlaubt fahrenden Biker ihren unerlaubt freilaufenden Hunden immer hinterherlaufen müssen. 
Aber irgendwann sind se es dann auch mal leid. 
Aber wie gesagt, gehört für mich hier nicht rein. Finde wichtig, dass das hier nicht totdiskutiert wird, sondern man schnell über aktuelle ECHT gefährliche Stellen informiert wird.


----------



## hulster (11. September 2014)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> ... und schön in Kniehöhe hochgestespapelt, so dass der Trail einem Hindernisparcours eines Springreitenwettbewerb ähnelt.
> Also, für mich ist es schon auch eine Falle, wenn von dem einen Tag auf den anderen, auf einem mir bekannten und oft gefahrenen Trail, nach einer uneinsehbaren Kurve ein solche "Hürde" plötzlich da ist.
> Aber vielleicht spielen die Waldvögel neuerdings ja Mikado und lassen die Stöckchen runter fallen !?!?



Das ist dann aber nicht mehr normale Stöckchenlegerei und gehört dann durchaus hierhin.


----------



## bastea82 (11. September 2014)

Mal abgesehen davon dass ich die Fallen entsprechend verurteile, am Verstand einiger Biker zweifel ich aber genauso.
Hier wird vielfach geschrieben dass nur knapp angehalten bzw ausgewichen werden konnte, was ist denn wenn euch mal jmd entgegen kommt?
Ich für meinen Teil fahre nur auf einsehbaren Strecken entsprechend schnell, an allen anderen Stellen wird so gefahren dass man anhalten kann bei Gegenverkehr, wie auch immer der aussieht.
Eine gewisse Weitsicht scheint mir zu fehlen, man ist doch nicht allein unterwegs.

Bas


----------



## seele (11. September 2014)

da hast du (leider) recht


----------



## TreCool412 (11. September 2014)

TreCool412 schrieb:


> [...]Wenn ich da in der Kurve nen Zacken schneller gewesen wäre, wäre ich da voll reingekachelt. [...]



Da oben ist einfach sonst niemand unterwegs und Leute in Allwetterjacken sieht man da auch super, nur lässt sich halt schwer einschätzen, ob der Ast neben dem Weg oder im Weg hängt. So nach dem Motto den Wald vor lauter Bäumen...

Euer Tre


----------



## bastea82 (11. September 2014)

Hängt von der Situation ab, da gebe ich dir recht, allerdings sollte man halt auch immer im Hinterkopf behalten dass der Trail sich ändert wie hier schon jmd angesprochen hatte.


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Oktober 2014)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon dass ich die Fallen entsprechend verurteile, am Verstand einiger Biker zweifel ich aber genauso.
> Hier wird vielfach geschrieben dass nur knapp angehalten bzw ausgewichen werden konnte, was ist denn wenn euch mal jmd entgegen kommt?
> Ich für meinen Teil fahre nur auf einsehbaren Strecken entsprechend schnell, an allen anderen Stellen wird so gefahren dass man anhalten kann bei Gegenverkehr, wie auch immer der aussieht.s



Ich fahre auch immer so, dass ich im *Sicht*bereich anhalten kann, aber wenn ich einen Draht oder eine Nagelfalle *nicht sehe *oder zu spät, dann hilft mir das gar nichts. Wenn die Fallensteller Flatterband an ihre Drähte machen würden, würde ich mir keinen Sorgen machen, aber es ist ja ganz offensichtlich in deren Interesse, dass man die Dinger übersieht. Einen Fußgänger, Hund oder auf dem Weg liegenden Ast oder Baum sehe ich rechtzeitig und kann abbremsen.


----------



## Hockdrik (23. Oktober 2014)

Aktueller Fall in Neuwied:
http://www.swr.de/landesschau-aktue...=1682/nid=1682/did=14393954/urzzqt/index.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (23. Oktober 2014)

Wie krank die Welt doch ist ...


----------



## Isolator76 (28. Oktober 2014)

Was geht in deren Köpfen nur vor? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die aufgrund Hilfssheriff-Denken so handeln. Da wird doch mutwillig eine Körperverletzung in Kauf genommen, womit diese selbsternannten Hüter des Gesetzes eigentlich nichts anderes wie Autobahnbrücken-Steinewerfer sind. (Aber auch die lassen sich komischerweise nicht "ausrotten".)
Zum Glück noch nie so was hier in der Gegend erlebt.


----------



## Waldbert (6. November 2014)

Nun ja, heute auch zum ersten mal eine solche Erfahrung machen müssen. Am Samstag vergangene Woche einen tollen, schmalen und kurzen Trail durch den Wald gefahren. Heute die gleiche Tour gemacht, schon auf dem Weg haben mich im Wald zwei alte Säcke mit ihren Boxern so scharf angeschaut, ich kam mir vor wie der Teufel in Person... Mitten auf dem schmalen Weg dann plötzlich umgeschlagene Bäume (kleine, mit viel kleinen Ästen) die den kompletten Weg versperrten. Musste ich samt Bike schön außen herum schieben, das war mal ein Abenteuer. Da frage ich mich aber wirklich, wieso diese verblödeten Förster oder Hilfssherrifs sich so aufspielen müssen. Auch in Zukunft können mich solche Hindernisse nicht daran aufhalten, zu passieren - Jetzt erst Recht. Verblödeter, kranker und intoleranter Mist. Bauer bleibt eben Bauer...


----------



## Hockdrik (7. Januar 2015)

Mal zur Abwechslung eine erfolgreiche Maßnahme gegen einen Fallensteller (wenn auch aus Vancouver):
http://bb.nsmb.com/showthread.php?t=161262


----------



## Athabaske (10. Januar 2015)

Beispiele aus dem gelobten Land zählen nicht


----------



## Orwell (25. Januar 2015)

Vergangenes Jahr in Sachsen... Die Nägel wirken auf den Bildern recht klein, aber das waren mal 100er.... Ich hatte einen 2cm Schlitz im Hinterreifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (25. Januar 2015)

Ganz ehrlich: Wenn ich sowas seh bekomme ich Pickel im gesicht. Und nicht nur da!

Haben es Menschen (und die, die es sein wollen) nötig andere Menschen zu verletzen(!) und ihnen die Freizeit zu versauen?  Gönnt man uns den Spaß nicht oder was machen wir sonst falsch? Ich pflüg ja auch nicht mit nem Schlepper über nen Fußballplatz; mache Pferdegatter kaputt oder zerbreche Stockenten und Wanderern ihre Stöcke. Da werde ich das ja wohl auch von anderen erwarten können, dass sie mir den Spaß gönnen.
Oder basiert unsere Gesellschaft nur noch aus Egoisten die mit angewinkelten Ellenbogen durch die Welt gehen und  aus verbitterten, anscheinend geistesgestörten Leuten, die mir persönlich das Leben schwer machen wollen.

Achso bevor es hier jemand falsch versteht: hiermit meine ich nur die Fallensteller und nicht die Normalbevölkerung​


----------



## Deleted 217350 (26. Januar 2015)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> Achso bevor es hier jemand falsch versteht: hiermit meine ich nur die Fallensteller und nicht die Normalbevölkerung



Welche Normalbevölkerung  ?


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (26. Januar 2015)

@Abragroll Die normal gebliebenen die einen nicht versuchen umzubringen oder schaden zuzufügen


----------



## brera19 (27. Januar 2015)

Deutschland...


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (29. Januar 2015)

Waldbert schrieb:


> Nun ja, heute auch zum ersten mal eine solche Erfahrung machen müssen. Am Samstag vergangene Woche einen tollen, schmalen und kurzen Trail durch den Wald gefahren. Heute die gleiche Tour gemacht, schon auf dem Weg haben mich im Wald zwei alte Säcke mit ihren Boxern so scharf angeschaut, ich kam mir vor wie der Teufel in Person... Mitten auf dem schmalen Weg dann plötzlich umgeschlagene Bäume (kleine, mit viel kleinen Ästen) die den kompletten Weg versperrten. Musste ich samt Bike schön außen herum schieben, das war mal ein Abenteuer. Da frage ich mich aber wirklich, wieso diese verblödeten Förster oder Hilfssherrifs sich so aufspielen müssen. Auch in Zukunft können mich solche Hindernisse nicht daran aufhalten, zu passieren - Jetzt erst Recht. Verblödeter, kranker und intoleranter Mist. Bauer bleibt eben Bauer...



Das geht mir auf meinem Hometrail regelmäßig so, da liegen auch immer mal wieder Schenkeldicke Stämme im weg, das kann man ja noch verschmerzen und nach Möglichkeit nen Bunnyhop drüber ziehen.

Aber hier muss mal ne Weile einer unterwegs gewesen sein, der regelmäßig mit armdicken Ästen in Brusthöhe den Weg blockiert hat, indem er die zwischen die Bäume geklemmt hat.

Bei sowas hört der Spaß bei mir dann aber auf, die Äste sieht man kaum, was passiert wenn man da reinrauscht kann man sich ja denken.
Nur schade dass soche Deppen nie erwischt werden.


----------



## free.rider (3. März 2015)

So sieht das dann aus Fahrersicht aus. Schön ne Kette über den Weg gespannt. Und die waren meiner Meinung nicht schnell unterwegs.

http://tastelikepizza.com/item/2015/03/downhill-mtb-crash--fail-2


----------



## HorstSt (4. März 2015)

Hart!


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (4. März 2015)

Also das is echt übel, zum Glück waren die da nich schneller unterwegs...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (4. März 2015)

Krasse scheisse ...
Da kann man(n) sich ganz schön weh dabei tun!!


----------



## static (5. März 2015)

Man muss dazu sagen, dass die Kette wohl nicht als Falle gedacht war, sondern als Absperrung eines Privatgeländes.
Dass da eine selten dämliche Person am Werke war, steht natürlich ausser Frage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (17. April 2015)

Unser Thema hier, jetzt auch "bekannt aus Funk und Fernsehen":


*http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/Ferns...ste/Video?documentId=27730990&bcastId=1933898*

*Zorn - Vom Lieben und Sterben (Video tgl. ab 20 Uhr)*
16.04.2015 | 88:51 Min. | Verfügbar bis 23.04.2015 | Quelle: Das Erste

Ein junger Mountainbiker rast in ein gespanntes Drahtseil und stirbt. Die Ermittlungen führen Hauptkommissar Claudius Zorn und seinen Kollegen Schröder zu einer Clique Jugendlicher. Der Fall scheint bald geklärt, doch dann ist ein weiterer Junge aus der Clique tot. Claudius Zorn ist genervt - ein Mord pro Woche hätte auch genügt! Aber genau wie Schröder ist ihm sofort klar, dass hier jemand gezielt und durchdacht vorgeht, seine Opfer ganz genau auswählt.


----------



## hulster (17. April 2015)

Effektvolle Todesarten sind für Krimis immer sehr interessant. Da dürfen wir dann wahrscheinlich jetzt doppelt so gut aufpassen. Da werden wieder genug Honks auf dumme Ideen gebracht.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (17. April 2015)

Yepp..., da stimme ich @hulster zu! Der Nachahmungseffekt bleibt hiervon bestimmt nicht unberührt. 
Im Moment wird die Lage im Wald und der darin lauernden Gefahren mehr durch unachtsame Waldarbeiter und den Auswirkungen der jüngsten Stürme verursacht. Beiden unterstelle ich jetzt mal keine Absicht, dass manche Trailsektoren eher einem Mikado-Fall- und Springgrubenspiel ähneln, als einem fahr- und begehbaren Pfad.


----------



## Athabaske (17. April 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Effektvolle Todesarten sind für Krimis immer sehr interessant. Da dürfen wir dann wahrscheinlich jetzt doppelt so gut aufpassen. Da werden wieder genug Honks auf dumme Ideen gebracht.


..ich sehe das anders, im genannten Beispiel war endlich mal ein Mountainbiker ein Opfer, ganz ohne negativen Nebenaspekt. Ansonsten sind Mounatinbiker im TV eher negativ dargestellt. Insofern ein großer Schritt in die richtige Richtung!


----------



## decay (17. April 2015)

Negativ dargestellt war eine Szene vorher, als er dem Kommissar fast ins Auto fuhr... Zu grosse Schritte gehen jetzt auch nicht


----------



## Athabaske (17. April 2015)

...naja...


----------



## hulster (20. April 2015)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ..ich sehe das anders, im genannten Beispiel war endlich mal ein Mountainbiker ein Opfer, ganz ohne negativen Nebenaspekt. Ansonsten sind Mounatinbiker im TV eher negativ dargestellt. Insofern ein großer Schritt in die richtige Richtung!



Das ist natürlich ein Aspekt und da stimme ich dir zu. Trotzdem befürchte ich wird Nachahmungseffekt eher auftreten, als ein Unterschied in der Wahrnehmung.


----------



## Patrickacer (19. Mai 2015)

Moin Jungs Ich Wollte das hier angefangene Thema nochmal auffrischen  da jetzt wieder die Zeit der Leute beginnt die den MTB und DH Fahrern *Fallen* stellen.

Wie auf dem unten angehängten Bild zu sehen Auf dem Weg hinter einer uneinsichtigen Kurve liegt da plötzlich ein Fetter Ast zwischen 2 Bäumen verkeilt,

Ich bin 1 Stunde zuvor da längs gefahren und da lag noch nichts und Kinder können den da nicht so rein gelegt haben.

Das Grooße Problem meiner Ansicht nach ist es das mit der Zeit auch eine gewisse *Angst* mit fährt,
es könnte ja wieder so ein grooßer Ast auf Kopfhöhe wo liegen oder wie schon in den anderen Beiträgern erwähnt könnte ja auch wo eine durchsichtige gespannte schnur hängen.


*Am besten ist es wenn man die Strecken wo man fährt erst einmal vorher besichtigt damit es nicht zu bösen Überraschungen kommt.*


Ihr könnt ja nochmal eure Meinung dazu schreiben wenn ihr wollt.


mfg Patrick


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Mai 2015)

Patrickacer schrieb:


> *Am besten ist es wenn man die Strecken wo man fährt erst einmal vorher besichtigt damit es nicht zu bösen Überraschungen kommt.*



Das scheint bei dir ja leider auch nicht viel gebracht zu haben  



Patrickacer schrieb:


> Ich bin 1 Stunde zuvor da längs gefahren und da lag noch nichts und Kinder können den da nicht so rein gelegt haben.



Überraschend breiter Weg für so eine Aktion, finde ich.
Wie dem auch sei, schön ist's nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (19. Mai 2015)

Was fuer eine Falle!!!!!!


----------



## Muckymu (19. Mai 2015)

decay schrieb:


> Was fuer eine Falle!!!!!!


Klar, diletantisch ausgeführt, aber das Motiv ist bedenklich.
Heute ein blöder Ast, morgen eine Angelschnur.

Man sollte solche Angriffe auf Leib und Leben ernst nehmen.
Egal wie bescheuert ausgeführt - das sind keinen Lausbubenstreiche!


----------



## TTT (19. Mai 2015)

Erscheint mir mehr als ein Versuch Autos fernzuhalten.


----------



## pndrev (19. Mai 2015)

Der Weg ist doch noch nicht mal in ganzer Breite blockiert, auf dem Foto passt ein Biker locker dran vorbei. Bei der Wegbreite zudem gut einsehbar, zumindest auf den Fotografierenden zukommend. In die andere Richtung fotografiert wäre dann halt noch interessant gewesen.


----------



## sJany (20. Mai 2015)

Also wenn du durch eine schlecht einsehbare Kurve so durchheizt, dass dieser Ast für dich zum Problem wird, dann kann ich den Urheber verstehen.


----------



## Athabaske (20. Mai 2015)

...auch eine dumme Falle ist eine Falle.

Dummheit schützt bei versuchter Körperverletzung nicht vor Strafe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (20. Mai 2015)

sJany schrieb:


> Also wenn du durch eine schlecht einsehbare Kurve so durchheizt, dass dieser Ast für dich zum Problem wird, dann kann ich den Urheber verstehen.



Niemand sollte auf öffentlichen Wegen durch schlecht einsehbare Kurven heizen, denn da könnten nicht nur Äste im Weg sein.


----------



## pndrev (20. Mai 2015)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Niemand sollte auf öffentlichen Wegen durch schlecht einsehbare Kurven heizen, denn da könnten nicht nur Äste im Weg sein.



Richtig. Und wie gesagt, da ist nur der halbe Weg versperrt. Ist vielleicht mit getönter Brille schlecht zu sehen, aber wer hat die im Wald schon auf? Fände ich ehrlich gesagt zwar lästig, aber nicht wirklich gefährlich...


----------



## Deleted 217350 (20. Mai 2015)

pndrev schrieb:


> Richtig. Und wie gesagt, da ist nur der halbe Weg versperrt. Ist vielleicht mit getönter Brille schlecht zu sehen, aber wer hat die im Wald schon auf?



It's never to dark to be cool  .


----------



## Muckymu (20. Mai 2015)

sJany schrieb:


> Also wenn du durch eine schlecht einsehbare Kurve so durchheizt, dass dieser Ast für dich zum Problem wird, dann kann ich den Urheber verstehen.


Ein Ast, ein Baum, irgendwas, was mir die Natur vor die Räder legt, ist nicht mein Problem.
Ich hab Angst vor dem Menschen, der andere aufhalten wird und vor dem, was er sich dabei ausdenkt, wenn ein Baum nicht wirkt.


----------



## Muckymu (20. Mai 2015)

Muckymu schrieb:


> Ein Ast, ein Baum, irgendwas, was mir die Natur vor die Räder legt, ist nicht mein Problem.
> Ich hab Angst vor dem Menschen, der andere aufhalten wird und vor dem, was er sich dabei ausdenkt, wenn ein Baum nicht wirkt.



... und "heizen" ist eine sehr subjektive Definition.
Mein Vater findet, dass Geschwindigkeiten von 30 km/h auf einem schnurgeraden Holzabfuhrweg der 3m Klasse unverantwortliche schnell sind.
Er hat keinerlei Gefühl und Erfahrung für die Bremsleistung. Woher auch als eingefleischter Wanderer?


----------



## decay (20. Mai 2015)

Der grundsätzliche Fehler ist schon mal hier eine "Falle für Biker" zu sehen aufgrund dieses Bildes.
Woher ihr oder der Originalposter diese Information hat ist mir recht schleierhaft (im Gegensatz zu z.B. Nagelbrettern und Drähten wo man wohl eine relativ eindeutige Absicht erkennen kann). Ich erkenne an, dass es eine "Falle" sein _könnte_, aber öffentlich zu behaupten es wäre eine dahin ist es schon noch ein weiter Weg...

 Zweiter Denkfehler dem wohl schon der erste zugrunde liegt, derjenige, der diesen Baum da hingelegt hat könnte ja als nächstes Drähte spannen. Sorry, aber das ist mir zu angstbesetzt und unbegründet...


----------



## Muckymu (20. Mai 2015)

decay schrieb:


> Der grundsätzliche Fehler ist schon mal hier eine "Falle für Biker" zu sehen aufgrund dieses Bildes.
> Woher ihr oder der Originalposter diese Information hat ist mir recht schleierhaft (im Gegensatz zu z.B. Nagelbrettern und Drähten wo man wohl eine relativ eindeutige Absicht erkennen kann). Ich erkenne an, dass es eine "Falle" sein _könnte_, aber öffentlich zu behaupten es wäre eine dahin ist es schon noch ein weiter Weg...
> 
> Zweiter Denkfehler dem wohl schon der erste zugrunde liegt, derjenige, der diesen Baum da hingelegt hat könnte ja als nächstes Drähte spannen. Sorry, aber das ist mir zu angstbesetzt und unbegründet...



Wenn jemand eine Durchfahrt versperren will, dann wurde zu diesem Zwecke die Schranke erfunden.
Obwohl diese in vielen Fällen rot-weiss lackiert ist, steht *dennoch *50m vorher ein *Warnschild*.
Dabei hat sich der Gesetzgeber was gedacht.

Wenn sich der Stamm gegen Autofahrer beim Abkürzen richtet, dann soll der Grundbesitzer die Behörden auffordern, das Durchfahrtsverbot zu überwachen.

Ich fahre oft mit meinen Kindern durch den Wald.
Es mag dir zu Angstbesetzt sein, aber ich verstehe da weder die "Täter" noch die, die die Anfänge herunterspielen.
Ich verurteile Diskrimminierung und Selbstjustiz auch schon in seinen Anfängen und nicht erst, wenn der Körper links und der Kopf rechts im Graben liegen.


----------



## decay (20. Mai 2015)

Ja, das Problem ist ja hier nur, dass Du noch nicht mal die Absicht kennst mit der der Stamm gelegt wurde, gegen wen geht also die Diskriminierung 
Du kennst auch nicht die Eigentumsverhältnisse oder die Art des Weges noch sonst irgendetwas. Also vermutest Du, und sorry, Du vermutest halt was Dir am nächsten liegt. Und wenn Du von "die Anfänge" redest vermutest Du einfach weiter. Nichts davon ist belegt und argumentativ zerlegt dich jeder Hobbyphilosoph...


----------



## HorstSt (20. Mai 2015)

Schade, dass die Kurve "uneinsichtig" ist. Aber im Ernst:
Sich eine knifflige Stelle vorher anzusehen ist beim Kajakfahren selbstverständlich, beim MTB auch ratsam. Aber hier ist ja nichts Kniffliges.


----------



## Athabaske (20. Mai 2015)

...ein Forstweg weist aber keine kniffeligen Stellen auf, wohl aber andere Waldbesucher. Schon allein aus dem Grund sollte meine Geschwindigkeit so gewählt sein, dass ich rechtzeitig anhalten kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (20. Mai 2015)

Die Absicht ist doch in diesem Falle völlig irrelevant, außer wenn man den Threadtitel sehr eng auslegt. Jemand hat mit Absicht diesen Stamm so eingekeilt um was-auch-immer zu erreichen und dabei billigend in kauf genommen (also einfach nicht nachgedacht), dass daraus eine Gefährdung für Andere entstehen KANN. Es geht nicht darum, dass der, der das Bild gemacht hat wie wir alle nach dem Prinzip der Sichtweite fahren sollte, sondern darum, dass eben eine Gefährdung anderer Waldbesucher billigend in Kauf genommen wurde und DAS ist nicht ok.


----------



## Muckymu (20. Mai 2015)

Phillosophen interessieren mich nicht.
Aber jeder Jurist wird bestätigen, dass hier ein Problem mit der Wegsicherungspflicht vorliegt.
Egal ob der Wind den Baum so schön entastet und zwischen die zwei Stämme geklemmt hat oder ein "jemand" vorsätzlich.


----------



## Herr_Von_und_Zu (20. Mai 2015)

Ein evtl. bearbeiteter Stamm oder auch Ast ist ohne Hintergedanken und ohne Absicht genialerweise in die Astgabel eines anderen Baumes gefallen. Tolle Physik! Oder: was hat sich der Ast vielleicht dabei "gedacht" ? Sowas niederträchtiges! Wie schon im Vorfeld von anderen angedeutet, kein Mensch weiß in Wirklichkeit wie die Situation zustande kam. Halt die Augen offen halten. Man weiß nie was hinter der nächsten Ecke ist. Halt aufpassen und sich den Gegebenheiten anpassen!


----------



## ciao heiko (20. Mai 2015)

Guter Fernsehbericht über quergelegte Äste im Saarland. Heute bei Open Trails.
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/753061974815448

(Auch für nicht FB Mitglieder sichtbar)
.


----------



## Downforced27 (29. Mai 2015)

Im Leipziger Raum werden Fallen auch immer mehr. Gestern meine Feierabendrunde gefahren und auf einmal stand da ein Baum der abgebrochen war und ich bin mir ganz sicher das da zuvor kein Baum stand da ich da jede Woche mind. 2 mal lang fahr. Jetzt buddeln die schon Bäume ein.... Man hat auch ganz deutlich gesehen das der eingebuddelt war denn der war zackig unten abgebrochen und an der Stelle wo die Erde anfing war der Stamm noch glatt. Da ich den Waldbesitzer aber gut kenn werd ich dem mal bescheid geben. Stöcke und so gabs ja auch schon aber die räum ich schon bei Seite. Nur das ding mittem Spaten wieder auszubuddeln is mir echt zu bleede.
Überzeugt euch in den Bildern selbst. Entweder man fährt vorbei und den Hang runter oder man fährt dagegen oder am besten fährt man gegen den Stamm und fällt auf das abgebrochene Stück... Erstes Bild von unten und zweites von oben wenn man aus der Kurve kommt.


----------



## Orwell (29. Mai 2015)

Im Leipziger Raum bin ich auch unterwegs. Wo ist das genau wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Downforced27 (30. Mai 2015)

Kohren-Sahlis OT Rüdigsdorf der Wald hinterm Rittergut. Lenkersberg heist der glaube. Es könnte aber auch sein das der abgebrochen und so stecken geblieben ist. Allerdings wären dann die Abbruchstellen für mich unerklärlich...


----------



## FloriLori (9. Juni 2015)

Hier in NRW, im Raum Paderborn bei Brenken, sind auch die ersten Fallen aufgetaucht. Es handelt sich hierbei um ein Brett, welches mit langen Nägeln durchsetzt war. Das Ganze war dann schön eingegraben. Ein Jungen, der den Tag vorher ein neues Rad gekauft hat, hat es dann erwischt. Beide Reifen beim Durchfahren platt, gefolgt von einem Sturz. Zum Glück ist ihm nix passiert. 
Ich war nicht persönlich vor Ort um ein Foto oder Ähnliches zu machen. Strafanzeige läuft.


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Juni 2015)

aus Freiburg:


> Unbekannter baut auf Mountainbike-Strecke Fallen auf
> Aufregung unter Mountainbikern: Eine oder mehrere unbekannte Personen haben auf der Borderline – der Abfahrtstrecke vom Roßkopf nach Freiburg – gefährliche Fallen aufgebaut.


http://www.badische-zeitung.de/unbekannter-baut-auf-mountainbike-strecke-fallen-auf



> VORSICHT AUF DER BORDERLINE!!! Irgendjemand hat absichtlich Holzkonstruktionen als Fallen für Biker in Sektion 5 aufgebaut. Unbedingt Tempo anpassen und Augen auf!! Hinweise bitte an uns.


https://www.facebook.com/mountainbikefreiburg/posts/1153895147970667


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (10. Juni 2015)

aus Oberkirch:


> Wanderer entdeckt hinterhältige Falle für Mountainbiker
> "Das ist Selbstjustiz – das geht überhaupt nicht": Oberkirchs Oberbürgermeister Matthias Braun ist entsetzt. Auf Oberkircher Gemarkung wurde eine lebensgefährliche Falle für Mountainbiker entdeckt.


http://www.badische-zeitung.de/wanderer-entdeckt-hinterhaeltige-falle-fuer-mountainbiker


----------



## Hockdrik (10. Juni 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> aus Freiburg:
> http://www.badische-zeitung.de/unbekannter-baut-auf-mountainbike-strecke-fallen-auf




wie absurd das ist, oder? Da kriegen die Biker schon endlich eine eigene Strecke, u.a. damit sie nicht mehr (so) (intensiv) auf den normalen Wegen fahren und dann werden dort auch wieder Fallen gebaut. Aber da es sich eh um Verrückte handelt, darf man wohl auch nicht den "Sinn" hinterfragen...


----------



## rosterberg73 (10. Juni 2015)

Mich würde ja mal interessieren, welche Strafe so ein Fallensteller bekommt, wenn er mal erwischt wird.
Ist das Körperverletzung, ein Mordversuch, Totschlag, oder was auch immer. 
Das Schlimme wird sein, wenn der Fallensteller noch eine schwere Kindheit hatte, dann kommt er wahrscheinlich mit einer Bewährungsstrafe davon !


----------



## pndrev (10. Juni 2015)

Aus dem verlinkten Artikel (einfach mal lesen  ):

Der Polizeiposten Oberkirch ermittelt nun gegen Unbekannt wegen des Verdachts der *versuchten vorsätzlichen gefährlichen Körperverletzung*. Laut Polizeisprecher Maxime Fischer kann der Attentatsversuch ernste Konsequenz nach sich ziehen. Bereits bei minderschweren Fällen droht laut Strafgesetzbuch eine *Freiheitsstrafe zwischen drei Monaten und fünf Jahren*, in *schweren Fällen bis zu zehn Jahren*.​Und das ist "nur" auf dem Wanderweg. Bei der dedizierten MTB Strecke würde ich sagen ist der Vorsatz wesentlich einfacher nachzuweisen, ebenso wie die Schwere der versuchten Körperverletzung, wenn ich mir die Panzersperre nach dem Sprung so anschaue.


----------



## Athabaske (10. Juni 2015)

...wenn jemand auch nur einen Fall findet, bei dem der Täter ermittelt wurde, der darf sich Hoffnungen machen - ich habe keine...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (10. Juni 2015)

Habe heute wieder "Fallen" auf einer allseits bekannten und geliebten Strecke in Wiesbaden entfernt, wo mitten in der Kurve - unseinsehbar - ein Teil des Baumstammes aus dem Anlieger gerissen und quer über die Fahrspur gelegt wurde. Durch gute Reaktion, in Verbindung mit Bremsgefühl, welches sich über vier Kolben auf eine runde Scheibe übertragen hat, wurde schlimmeres verhindert.
(hatte leider keine Kamera oder Handy dabei um Fotos zu machen...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosterberg73 (10. Juni 2015)

@ pndrev
Wogegen die Polizei ermittelt und was die Staatsanwaltschaft hinterher anklagt sind leider zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe. Letztendlich macht die Polizei nicht mehr als eine Tatsachenfeststellung, bzw. Beweissicherung. Was hinterher rauskommt steht leider in einem anderen Buch. Daher gibt die Polizeisprecherin ihr Statement auch nur im Konjunktiv ab. Weswegen dann hinterher ein Täter angeklagt wird, das legt der Staatsanwalt fast.


----------



## pndrev (10. Juni 2015)

@rosterberg73 Das ist richtig, aber ich hatte deine Frage so verstanden, was der Täter im (für ihn) schlimmsten Fall erwarten kann. Das es vermutlich anders ausgeht, zumal noch niemand tatsächlich zu Schaden gekommen ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt...


----------



## Sittenstrolch (10. Juni 2015)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...wenn jemand auch nur einen Fall findet, bei dem der Täter ermittelt wurde, der darf sich Hoffnungen machen - ich habe keine...



Dazu müsste ja erstmal ermittelt werden.
Warscheinlich werden die Schmierzettel, genannt Protokolle, direkt nach verlassen des Raums durch den Anzeigenersteller benutzt als Butterbrotpapier für das Pausenbrot.

Ich kenne auch keinen Fall in dem einer der kein MTBler ist, Leinen spannen jemals ernst genommen hätte.
Leinen spannen gegen MTBler ist so, als wenn man auf dem öffentlichen Bolzplatz Selbstschussanlagen mit Schrotgewehren installieren würde. Könnte was schlimmes passieren, muss aber nicht so schlimm sein.

Wir brauchen einfach mehr Publizität, ne Schlagzeile in der Bild am Sonntag "Salafisten machen mit Drahtschlingen jagt auf christliche Bergradfahrer", vielleicht ginge dann ja was......


----------



## HelmutK (10. Juni 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Wir brauchen einfach mehr Publizität, ne Schlagzeile in der Bild am Sonntag "Salafisten machen mit Drahtschlingen jagt auf christliche Bergradfahrer", vielleicht ginge dann ja was......



Für den Anfang bin ich auch mit diesem Kommentar zufrieden:

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/offenburg/kommentar-auf-distanz-zu-den-radikalen


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (10. Juni 2015)

Wenn die BZ schon ein Quasi- Bekennerschreiben hat sollte das ja mal schlunigst der Polizei übergeben werden.
Und Radikalinskis ist hier der blanke Euphemismus für: Straftäter


----------



## Speci007 (10. Juni 2015)

Stahlseilfalle im Raum Kemnath Oberpfalz unterhalb vom Anzentein..... Anzeige läuft, Polizei war sofort vor Ort  u. hat Beweismittel gesichert....


----------



## Sittenstrolch (10. Juni 2015)

Das ist übel.
Da hat sich einer richtig Mühe gemacht einen anderen Unbekannten ( um so perfider ) wissentlich umzunieten, während er selbst nicht mal sein Gesicht zeigt.
Feige Sau.


----------



## pndrev (10. Juni 2015)

... das würde ich vermutlich sogar zu Fuß nicht wahrnehmen bis ich direkt davor stehe...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (10. Juni 2015)

Was für eine kranke krasse Scheisse ...


----------



## goofyfooter (10. Juni 2015)

Wenn de Heute sowas auf na Landstrasse spannst, ist Morgen nationaler Terroralarm in Deutschland und alle Zeitungen voll damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (10. Juni 2015)

Das sowas geht und sowas überhaupt jemand macht, ist für mich unbegreiftlich...



goofyfooter schrieb:


> Wenn de Heute sowas auf na Landstrasse spannst, ist Morgen nationaler Terroralarm in Deutschland und alle Zeitungen voll damit.


Da glaubst aber! Da rückt *SOFORT* die GSG9 aus (ohne vorherige Rücksprache mit Frau Merkel...!)


----------



## goofyfooter (10. Juni 2015)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Da glaubst aber! Da rückt *SOFORT* die GSG9 aus (ohne vorherige Rücksprache mit Frau Merkel...!)



Ne, die sind meist busy bei der 5-koepfigen Familie um 6.30 Uhr Morgens zu stuermen, deren "Duldungs"genehmigung abgelaufen ist und somit sofort abgeschoben werden muss. Ordnung muss sein.


----------



## Bener (10. Juni 2015)

Jetzt wirds aber albern!


----------



## Wayne_ (10. Juni 2015)

Is ja der Wahnsinn, was die Spacken mittlerweile für Geschütze auffahren. Anderswo liest man von abgesägten Schrauben, die in Wurzeln stecken.
Ich glaub, ich fahr demnächst nur noch mit Drohnen-Vorhut.


----------



## Athabaske (11. Juni 2015)

goofyfooter schrieb:


> Wenn de Heute sowas auf na Landstrasse spannst, ist Morgen nationaler Terroralarm in Deutschland und alle Zeitungen voll damit.


...stimmt nicht so ganz, viele Steinewerfer auf Autobahnbrücken werden nicht ermittelt und der krasse Fall von Ölpfützen in Landstrassenkurven im Allgäu vor einigen Jahren (ein toter Motorradfahrer) ist auch nicht geklärt worden. Darum funktioniert dieses perfide feige Verhalten auch so gut...


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Juni 2015)

zum Thema Sinn und Unsinn von Anzeigen weil die Polizei ja (scheinbar) eh nichts macht:
Wir sollten JEDEN Fall zur Anzeige bringen. Selbst wenn die Polizei nicht direkt tätig wird, ist es damit zumindest schon mal aktenkundig.
Nur so haben wir die Chance, dass sich bei einer Häufung doch schon etwas tut und nicht erst, wenn jemand stirbt. Wenn die Polizei, Staatsanwaltschaft, Politik etc. aber gar nichts davon weiß, kann sie selbst dann nicht aktiv werden, wenn sie wollen würde.


----------



## Athabaske (11. Juni 2015)

...klar, anzeigen schon - aber bitte keine Hoffnungen machen.

Allein wie hier in der Gegend von Seiten der Polizei mit der immensen Einbruchswelle umgegangen worden ist, lässt wenig Hoffnung übrig.

Andererseits, ist das nicht überall so. Die pfälzer Polizisten waren sehr tatkräftig und rührig, als es um die Aufklärung bzw. Verfolgung eines Diebstahls während dem Gäsbock 2015 ging.

Das wird jeder selber wissen, wie die Ordnungskräfte vor Ort ticken...


----------



## Sittenstrolch (11. Juni 2015)

Polizeisportverein, Schützenverein und Jagdverein sind sich eben auch näher als der weiter weg entfernte --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- > einzelne Mountainbikefahrer.


----------



## Hillside (11. Juni 2015)

Jeden Fall unbedingt zur Anzeige bringen.

Aber in Canada gibt's das auch: http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/briti...legedly-setting-mountain-bike-traps-1.2944577

Die Fallenstellerin konnte durch aufgestellte Kameras überführt werden, und genau das sollten wir möglichst auch machen. Wer Fallen aufstellt, wird ja oft an den Tatort zurückkehren, um nachzusehen, ob die Falle noch funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sittenstrolch (11. Juni 2015)

Hillside schrieb:


> (...) Kameras überführt werden, und genau das sollten wir möglichst auch machen. Wer Fallen aufstellt, wird ja oft an den Tatort zurückkehren, um nachzusehen, ob die Falle noch funktioniert.



Kameras aufstellen? Wo soll das dann noch hinführen? Die werden dann auch benutzt um zu rechtfertigen, dass Du sowiso eigentlich gar nicht mehr durch den Wald fahren darfst. Nicht-MTBler denken vollkommen konträr Deiner eigenen Meinung hierzu.
Die haben da nicht unbedingt Verständnis, geschweige denn Sachkenntnis. Das Bildmaterial wird dann benutzt, um die eigenen Vorurteile zu bestätigen, nicht zur Entlastung.
Wie schwachsinnig das sein kann, zeigt ja diese früheren Diskussionen um Ballerspiele. Heute kräht da kein Hahn mehr nach, der Saturn ist in der PS4 Ecke voll davon und jeden Tag stehen da dutzende Eltern und kaufen den Kindern sowas.

Außerdem, wenn ich dann also 2 mal zu so einer Falle hingehe, dann bin ich nachher noch der Verdächtige.
Bildmaterial wird auch immer dazu benutzt zu manipulieren.
Erst die Tage war ein Gerichtsurteil gegen einen Autofahrer aufgehoben worden, der aufgrund von Bildmaterial verurteilt wurde.
Angeblich soll er bei einer Polizeikontrolle Wiederstand geleistet haben und Polizisten geschlagen. Das belegten Bilder aus der Dashcam des Polizeiautos.
In der Revision wurde dann, im Gegenzug zu vorher, wo nur einzelne Bilder ausgeschnitten und dem Gericht vorgelegt wurden, das komplette Video angeschaut. Was die Staatsanwälting von Anfang an vorligen hatte, aber sich nur an das von der Polizeiwache vorgefertigte gehalten hatte. Jedenfalls sieht man auf dem kompletten Video dann, das die Polizisten den Streit angefangen haben, handgreiflich geworden sind und der Mann sich nur gewehrt hatte.

Warum die Staatsanwältin sich nicht bei erster Verhandlung einfach ein 2 Minuten Video angesehen hat? Ein Schelm, we böses dabei denkt.

Quelle: Radiobericht WDR 5, gestern ca 18.00.

Also, Kameramaterial, die Forderung ist zwar nachvollziehbar, das Missbrauchspotenzial von angeblichen Bildmaterial in heutigen digitalen Zeiten, zwecks Manipulation ist einfach sehr hoch. Jeder kann heute mit Photoshop schon sehr einfach und flott mal ein gutes "Beweisfoto" erstellen.


----------



## Hillside (11. Juni 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Kameras aufstellen? Wo soll das dann noch hinführen?



Dazu, dass der Fallensteller befürchten muss, dass seine Identität bekannt wird. Dann stellt er nämlich wahrscheinlich keine mehr auf.



> Wie schwachsinnig das sein kann, zeigt ja diese früheren Diskussionen um Ballerspiele. Heute kräht da kein Hahn mehr nach, der Saturn ist in der PS4 Ecke voll davon und jeden Tag stehen da dutzende Eltern und kaufen den Kindern sowas.



Völlig anderes Thema.



> Jeder kann heute mit Photoshop schon sehr einfach und flott mal ein gutes "Beweisfoto" erstellen.



Ich glaube nicht, dass der typische Wald-Fallensteller mit Photoshop umgehen kann. Viele werden gar nicht wissen, was das ist.

Was ist denn die Alternative? Nichts tun? Allein auf Politik, Polizei, Staatsanwalt und Presse vertrauen?

Bei Zeitungsberichten ist der Täter vielleicht noch stolz. Es wird sich erst etwas ändern, wenn die ersten Fallensteller hinter Gittern sitzen.

Deswegen sollte jeder Fall unbedingt angezeigt werden.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (11. Juni 2015)

Hillside schrieb:


> Was ist denn die Alternative? Nichts tun? Allein auf Politik, Polizei, Staatsanwalt und Presse vertrauen?




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/drahtzaun-quer-ueber-den-weg-gespannt.755187/

so schrieb ich an anderer Stelle meine Meinung:



Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Er meinte einfach nur Unter"belichteter"mensch.
> 
> Zum Thema, es kehrt Allerortens immer wieder, diese gespannten Drähte und Seile.
> Ich bin das erste mal 1993 in einen reingerauscht mit bösen Verletzungen als Folge.
> ...



Aber ich habe noch was dazu gelernt, konsequent Anzeigen und die Polizei rufen und denen in der Masse damit auf den Sack gehen, auch wenn nix passieren sollte, dass sollte man schon tun, nur dann kann diese perverse heimliche Fallenstellerei mal and Tageslich gezerrt werden.


----------



## MO_Thor (11. Juni 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Aber ich habe noch was dazu gelernt, konsequent Anzeigen und die Polizei rufen und denen in der Masse damit auf den Sack gehen, auch wenn nix passieren sollte, dass sollte man schon tun, nur dann kann diese perverse heimliche Fallenstellerei mal and Tageslich gezerrt werden.


Applaus dafür.
Ob und wie die Polizei/Staatsgewalt das anschließend verfolgt, sei dahingestellt - ich selber gehe davon aus, dass die erst dann aktiv werden, wenn vermehrt Fallenstellerei gemeldet wird. Oben weiter gabs ein Zitat aus der Badischen Zeitung, nach der sowas kein Kavaliersdelikt ist.
Grade auf legalisierten Strecken sollte man noch mehr hinterher sein. Da is nämlich tatsächlich das Wandervolk dasjenige, was dort nur geduldet wird!


----------



## Sittenstrolch (11. Juni 2015)

Wer kein Rad hat sollte nicht mehr in den Wald dürfen.
Drehen wir das ganze mal rum bitte.


----------



## hulster (12. Juni 2015)

Auf jeden Fall anzeigen. Man mag den Eindruck haben, dass die Blauröcke desinteressiert sind, oder die Ermittlungen nicht zum Erfolg führen. Das liegt aber eventuell an der Einzelperson und die Ermittlungen sind doch wohl für jeden nachvollziehbar schwierig. Soll jetzt die SpuSi auftauchen und dann nen regionsweiter Gentest erfolgen? Da muss man mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen.
Viel wichtiger ist, dass man auf Basis der aufgenommen Anzeige viel leichter an die Presse rankommt.
Man kann dann manchmal den Eindruck gewinnen, dass den Leuten dadurch doch bewusst wird was sie getan haben, oder Angst vor der möglichen Höhe Strafe, derer sie sich vielleicht nicht bewusst waren.
Vor nem Jahr waren hier in der Region in Viersen-Süchteln ne Fallensteller mit Draht spannen unterwegs. Hier gibt es auch keine 2m-Regel und die Wege dürfen befahren werden. Da war dann auch als erstes nen Vater mit ziemlich jungen Sohnemann auf normaler Tour draufgestossen, glücklicherweise aber nicht wirlich reingefahren. Ging auch breit durch die Presse und seitdem nix mehr - klopf auf Holz.
Das ist natürlich keine Garantie. Es wird immer echt kranke Hirne und neue Honks geben, aber wenn man sich diesen Thread und andere so durchliest, ist nach Pressebeiträgen vielfach erstmal lange Ruhe. Ob das nun aus Angst oder Einsicht passiert, ist mir egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HorstSt (12. Juni 2015)

Das Argument "zeige ich nicht an, weil eh keiner erwischt wird" zählt für mich auch nicht. Da hat mir schon vor 30 Jahren ausgerechnet ein Amsterdamer Altfreak die Augen geöffnet, als am hellichten Tage unser Auto aufgebrochen worden war. "Tun Sie's damit wenigstens die Statistik stimmt und uns vielleicht irgendwann jemand glaubt, dass wir in unserem Viertel ein Problem haben."
Die Polizei wimmelt Strafanzeigen gerne ab, hab' ich auch schon erlebt. Klar, die haben Personalmangel und viel Zeit geht drauf für die Taktik "Das subjektive Sicherheitsempfinden des Bürgers stärken" - Beispiel Blitzmarathon: Bringt nix, ist höchst pressewirksam, aber personalintensiv.
Die verlässlichste Methode ist die Anzeige direkt bei der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft. Und je nach Kommune ist auch das Ordnungsamt etwas rühriger als die Polizei. Zumindest bei uns bin ich sicher, dass sich jemand kümmern würde.
Horst


----------



## Leertaste (12. Juni 2015)

Wenn ich so Fallen sehe , habe ich unweigerlich immer einen dickbäuchigen Benzfahrer mit Schnurrbart vom Dorfstammtisch vor Augen .
Ekelhaft dieser Menschenschlag ...


----------



## Sittenstrolch (12. Juni 2015)

Leertaste schrieb:


> Wenn ich so Fallen sehe , habe ich unweigerlich immer einen dickbäuchigen Benzfahrer mit Schnurrbart vom Dorfstammtisch vor Augen .
> Ekelhaft dieser Menschenschlag ...


Na, das ist aber ein Vorurteil.
Eigentlich kann das jeder sein und oftmals die, von denen man es nicht erwartet.


----------



## Leertaste (13. Juni 2015)

Hm ... bei mir fällt sowas unter Lebenserfahrung .
Wenn ich hier Pallaver habe sind es meist gelangweilte Rentner die einem Ärger machen - vom Nachbarn bis zum Autofahrer .

Traurig , aber so sind meine Erfahrungen !
Junge Leute haben meist gar keine Zeit um sich über andere wegen so einer Lappalie Gedanken zu machen .

Welcher junge Mensch (mit Arbeit , Familie , Freundeskreis , Hobby usw...) macht sich solch einen Film wegen ein paar "RADikalen" ???

Die junge Generation hat echt ander Dinge im Kopf ....

Aber gut - das sind halt meine Erfahrungen ! 

Klar , nicht alle Rentner sind so , aber es sind schon viele !

*Und der einzige Grund warum die Politik nix dagegen macht ist weil sie sonst ihr Stimmvieh verlieren würde !
Oder was meinst Du was los wäre wenn z.B. ein CSU Politiker einem bayrischen Stammtisch klar machen müsste dass MTBer jetzt genau so berechtigt den Wald verwenden dürften wie der alte Stimmgeber welcher am Sonntag spazieren will !?*

Genau so wie mit dem Führerschein !
Heute erst ist ein 85 jähriger Autofahrer in 5 RRler reingeballert !
Wieso tut die Politik und der ADAC oder sonst wer nix gegen so alte Verkehrsgefährdungen ?
Ganz einfach : Die bringen Geld (haben ja genug Kaufkraft) und Stimmen !

Das sind die einzigen Gründe !

Und brauch mir keiner kommen und irgendwas von "Freiheit" erzählen !
Es gibt so komische elektrische 4-rädrige Roller , taxis , Bus , Bahn , Flugzeug , Schiff , Fahrrad , Pedelec usw...
Die brauchen mit 85 kein Auto mehr fahren - und ab 60 alle 2 jahre ne Führerscheinprüfung !

Aber warum wirds nicht gemacht ?

Genau : Stimmen und Beiträge !

So siehts aus - mit vielem in unserer vergreisenden Gesellschaft !

Egal - alles gut ....


----------



## scratch_a (13. Juni 2015)

Leertaste schrieb:


> ...
> Oder was meinst Du was los wäre wenn z.B. ein CSU Politiker einem bayrischen Stammtisch klar machen müsste dass MTBer jetzt genau so berechtigt den Wald verwenden dürften wie der alte Stimmgeber welcher am Sonntag spazieren will !?...



Hier in Bayern sind wir MTBler genauso berechtigt den Wald zu verwenden wie Spaziergänger, nur damit keine Missverständnisse aufkommen! 

P.S.: Dein Nickname ist anscheinend Programm, oder? (plenken)


----------



## Hillside (13. Juni 2015)

dickerbert schrieb:


> während Fahrer die mit 30 ihren Führerschein machen, trotzdem die Erfahrung fehlt.



Es gibt neben der Erfahrung aber noch ein paar wesentliche Unterschiede zwischen 18-Jährigen und 30-Jährigen (Risikobereitschaft, Neigung, sich zu überschätzen, etc.). Nicht nur beim Autofahren.

Zum Thema (und ganz ohne Altersdiskriminierung ): Ich vermute, dass die meisten Fallensteller sich in ihrem restlichen Leben als "ordentliche" Bürger wahrnehmen. Wahrscheinlich sind es Leute, die genauer als die Polizei (etc.) sind und die es ständig aufregt, dass nicht "hart durchgegriffen" wird, wenn Leute sich nicht ans Parkverbot etc. halten. Sie sind sich der möglichen Folgen entweder nicht bewusst oder vielleicht der Meinung, Selbstjustiz sei gerechtfertigt, weil "ja sonst niemand etwas macht".

Diese Leute führen aber ansonsten ein ganz normales Leben und wollen nicht ins Visier der Strafverfolgung geraten. Sie wollen auch ihren Nachbarn nicht erklären müssen, warum die Polizei vorbeikommt oder warum ihr Foto auf Flugblättern ("Fallensteller gesucht... vorsätzliche Körperverletzung...") zu sehen ist.

Wenn Zeitungsberichte, wie der aus Canada, sich auch hier häufen würden, würde den Tätern bewusst, dass es sich hier nicht um einen Streich handelt, sondern sie in den Augen vieler, ganz normaler anderer Bürger gefährliche Kriminelle sind. Wenn dazu die Chance, erwischt zu werden, ins Bewusstsein rückt, werden viele davon absehen.


----------



## Ikosa (15. Juni 2015)

*Ich habe den Führerscheinfaden einmal abgebissen. Hier geht es um Fallensteller?!*


----------



## ciao heiko (15. Juni 2015)

Zusammenfassung der Vorfälle in Südbaden der letzten Wochen.
https://www.badische-zeitung.de/sue...mountainbiker-in-lebensgefahr--106211491.html


----------



## prince67 (15. Juni 2015)

Was mich da noch stört ist der Begriff "Selbstjustiz". Das suggeriert, dass der Mountainbiker gegen das Gesetz verstößt und die Fallensteller dagegen vorgehen. Das sind für mich Attentate.


----------



## Hockdrik (16. Juni 2015)

Ein Unbekannter baut in Aschaffenburg auf Wald- und Feldwegen Sturzfallen für Radfahrer: Baumstämme und Äste, die zum Teil hinter Kurven oder an anderen unübersichtlichen Stellen auf dem Weg liegen. Die Polizei ermittelt nun wegen gefährlichen Eingriffs in den Straßenverkehr.
http://www.infranken.de/regional/wu...r-Radfahrer-in-Aschaffenburg;art88524,1085343


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sittenstrolch (16. Juni 2015)

Fehlt eigentlich nur noch, dass die Spitzbuben überall Fallgruben ausheben aus denen man nich´mehr rausklettern kann.
Oder so mit Spitzpfählen.


----------



## 21XC12 (16. Juni 2015)

Ich habe den Thread in letzter Zeit etwas mitgelesen und möchte einfach nur mal meinen Senf dazugeben.

Da der Einsatz von Überwachungskameras bereits in Canada zur Ergreifung der Täter geführt hat halte ich dies für eine sinnvolle Methode, welche allerdings nicht von den betroffenen MTBern sondern durch die Polizei erfolgen müsste. Den Fallenstellern bloß "versuchte, vorsätzliche gefährliche Körperverletzung" vorzuwerfen halte ich für untertrieben, weil eine "mögliche Todesfolge" nicht ausgeschlossen ist. Da leider nicht mit der Hilfe der Polizei zu rechnen ist halte ich es für eine sinnvolle Methode, wenn die betroffenen MTBer aus der Region gemeinschaftlich eine geeignete Kamera anschaffen und gemeinschaftlich agieren. Die Jungs aus Canada konnten ihre Aktion als Erfolg verbuchen. Also warum meckern und schimpfen? Lieber selbst die Sache in die Hand nehmen. Das ist zwar sehr zeitintensiv, aber dann besteht tatsächlich Hoffnung die Fallensteller zu identifizieren. Wenn sich dann "zufällig" am Tag an dem die Aufnahmen entstanden sind noch jemand verletzt stehen die Chancen sicher noch besser. Eine andere Möglichkeit was auszurichten sehe ich nicht. Das es funktionieren kann haben und die Leute aus BC ja vorgemacht.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (16. Juni 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Da der Einsatz von Überwachungskameras bereits in Canada zur Ergreifung der Täter geführt hat halte ich dies für eine sinnvolle Methode, welche allerdings nicht von den betroffenen MTBern sondern durch die Polizei erfolgen müsste.


Richtig


21XC12 schrieb:


> Das es funktionieren kann haben und die Leute aus BC ja vorgemacht.


...die haben auch kein BDSG, wir habens halt noch.


----------



## 21XC12 (16. Juni 2015)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> ...die haben auch kein BDSG, wir habens halt noch.


 
Bedeutet im Klartext das BDSG lässt das Beweismaterial vor Gericht nicht zu oder wie darf ich das verstehen? Bin kein Jurist?


----------



## EinsRakete (16. Juni 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Bedeutet im Klartext das BDSG lässt das Beweismaterial vor Gericht nicht zu oder wie darf ich das verstehen? Bin kein Jurist?



Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, sind solche Videoaufnahmen meistens nicht zulässig. Kommt aber auf den Einzelfall an, je nachdem wer es betrachtet.

Wenn es eine Wildkamera ist, die Rehe beim futtern filmen soll und dabei einen Fallensteller aufnimmt, könnte es als Beweismaterial zugelassen werden.
Ähnlich wenn Jemand zufällig mit der Handycam gerade das Rotkehlchen filmt und der Fallenassi drauf ist.

Aber eine Kamera montieren mit der Absicht den Fallensteller zu filmen, dürfte wohl wenig Chance auf Erfolg haben.
Es sei denn, der Fallensteller war so erfolgreich, dass es gravierende Verletzungen nach einem Sturz gab.

Meine persönliche Interpretation.
Gab vor kurzem einen Fall mit einem Autofahrer, der seine Dashcam eingeschaltet hat, nachdem er von einem Anderen bedrängt wurde.
Wäre die Kamera vorher schon angewesen, wäre die Aufnahme nicht zur Beweissicherung zugelassen worden.


----------



## 21XC12 (16. Juni 2015)

@EinsRakete 
Ok! Ich denke dennoch das man so die besten Erfolgschancen hat. Hat man tatsächlich den Fallensteller gefilmt wäre es doch eine Möglichkeit vorzugeben man hatte die Absicht Wild zu filmen. Ein Anwalt wird sicher einen Weg finden. Sonst gäbe es ja quasi keine Möglichkeit die Täter zu stellen und der Thread wäre lediglich um sich ausheulen. Das kann doch nicht sein. Ich denke ein guter Anwalt kann je nach Schwere der Tat wohl schon einiges erreichen. Ein kaum sichtbares Drahtseil auf Kopfhöhe auf einer Graden bergab ist wie eine Guillotine. Wer solche Fallen stellt nimmt in Kauf das jemand dadurch zu Tode kommt. Die Anklage sollte dann auf versuchten Mord lauten. Mal unabhängig für was der Übeltäter letztlich verurteilt wird. Der Umstand das eine Anklage auf "versuchten Mord" lautet sollte auch hinsichtlich der Zulassung von Beweisen das ein oder andere Türchen öffnen. Schließlich ist das kein Kavaliersdelikt. Da ich kein Jurist bin kann ich das nur schwer beurteilen. Aber alles so hinnehmen und nichts tun bis auf eine "Anzeige gegen unbekannt" erstatten halte ich definitiv für falsch.


----------



## Loki1987 (16. Juni 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @EinsRakete
> ... Ein Anwalt wird sicher einen Weg finden...


Leider wird es genau so sein.
Nur, dass es der Anwalt des Fallenstellers sein wird, der das Verfahren aufgrund solcher "Fehler" dann haushoch gewinnt.


----------



## Yeti666 (16. Juni 2015)

Selbst wenn der Fallensteller gefilmt werden kann, wie soll das dann weitergehen? 
Die Identität ist ja noch lange nicht klar außer durch einen Zufall aber das kann ja nicht Sinn der Sache sein!


----------



## 21XC12 (16. Juni 2015)

Loki1987 schrieb:


> Leider wird es genau so sein.
> Nur, dass es der Anwalt des Fallenstellers sein wird, der das Verfahren aufgrund solcher "Fehler" dann haushoch gewinnt.


Ich blicke nicht von welchen "Fehlern" hier die Rede ist. Jurist? Mit deiner Aussage kann ich nichts anfangen.  Also was tun?

@Yeti666
Wo bleibt der Sinn des Threads? Eine Videoaufnahme ist zumindest ein erster Ansatz um den Täter zu identifizieren. Wie sollte man deiner Meinung nach vorgehen? Eine Strafanzeige wird garantiert nicht zur Ergreifung der Täter führen. Dann produziert man nur unnötig Arbeit und Papier. Wenn man etwas Verwertbares in den Händen hält lohnt sich eine Strafanzeige schon eher oder? Ich weiß ja auch nicht ...  Ist ein schwieriges Thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geronet (16. Juni 2015)

Seil abbauen und liegen lassen, mit Flecktarnanzug in der Nähe Stellung beziehen und denjenigen dran aufhängen der das wieder als Falle montiert. Kostet zwar viel Zeit aber würde ein Exempel statuieren und andere Möchtegernfallensteller abschrecken. Ist doch nur eine Frage der Zeit wann es den ersten Mountainbiker ordentlich erwischt.


----------



## Yeti666 (16. Juni 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich blicke nicht von welchen "Fehlern" hier die Rede ist. Jurist? Mit deiner Aussage kann ich nichts anfangen.  Also was tun?
> 
> @Yeti666
> Wo bleibt der Sinn des Threads? Eine Videoaufnahme ist zumindest ein erster Ansatz um den Täter zu identifizieren. Wie sollte man deiner Meinung nach vorgehen? Eine Strafanzeige wird garantiert nicht zur Ergreifung der Täter führen. Dann produziert man nur unnötig Arbeit und Papier. Wenn man etwas Verwertbares in den Händen hält lohnt sich eine Strafanzeige schon eher oder? Ich weiß ja auch nicht ...  Ist ein schwieriges Thema.



Weil ich keinen Plan habe wie man da vorgehen sollte habe ich eine simple Frage gestellt, die Problematik mit den Fallen gibt es auch bei uns.
Wie soll denn das Deiner Meinung nach gehen den Täter nur mit den Videoaufnahmen zu identifizieren?


----------



## 21XC12 (16. Juni 2015)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Weil ich keinen Plan habe wie man da vorgehen sollte habe ich eine simple Frage gestellt, die Problematik mit den Fallen gibt es auch bei uns.
> Wie soll denn das Deiner Meinung nach gehen den Täter nur mit den Videoaufnahmen zu identifizieren?


In BC ging's das ja auch! Details sind mir nicht bekannt. Möglicherweise hat einer der Biker den Fallensteller erkannt. Vielleicht ein Anwohner der dort regelmäßig seine Spaziergänge machte. Keine Ahnung!


----------



## EinsRakete (17. Juni 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @EinsRakete
> Ok! Ich denke dennoch das man so die besten Erfolgschancen hat. Hat man tatsächlich den Fallensteller gefilmt wäre es doch eine Möglichkeit vorzugeben man hatte die Absicht Wild zu filmen. Ein Anwalt wird sicher einen Weg finden. Sonst gäbe es ja quasi keine Möglichkeit die Täter zu stellen und der Thread wäre lediglich um sich ausheulen. Das kann doch nicht sein. Ich denke ein guter Anwalt kann je nach Schwere der Tat wohl schon einiges erreichen. Ein kaum sichtbares Drahtseil auf Kopfhöhe auf einer Graden bergab ist wie eine Guillotine. Wer solche Fallen stellt nimmt in Kauf das jemand dadurch zu Tode kommt. Die Anklage sollte dann auf versuchten Mord lauten. Mal unabhängig für was der Übeltäter letztlich verurteilt wird. Der Umstand das eine Anklage auf "versuchten Mord" lautet sollte auch hinsichtlich der Zulassung von Beweisen das ein oder andere Türchen öffnen. Schließlich ist das kein Kavaliersdelikt. Da ich kein Jurist bin kann ich das nur schwer beurteilen. Aber alles so hinnehmen und nichts tun bis auf eine "Anzeige gegen unbekannt" erstatten halte ich definitiv für falsch.



Anzeige gegen Unbekannt macht aber den Vorfall aktenkundig. 

Und glaubst du dir selber, dass deine Kamera nur zum Wildfilmen wäre? Die Polizei oder Staatsanwaltschaft würde es dir auch nicht glauben. Leider.


----------



## MO_Thor (17. Juni 2015)

Wenn ihr euch mit den Wildtierkameras auf die bezieht, die man gemeinhin bei Aldi & Co. kaufen kann, dann reicht die Bildqualität nicht aus, um einen 5m von der Kamera entfernten Menschen eindeutig zu identifizieren. 
Mein Vater hat eine gekauft und bei den Mülltonnen aufgehängt, weils immer wieder vorkam, dass Müll aus den Tonnen rausgeholt und großzügig verteilt wurde. Er selber war auch auf den Bildern - erkennen konnten wir ihn nur an Statur und Muster der Klamotten.


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Juni 2015)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch mit den Wildtierkameras auf die bezieht, die man gemeinhin bei Aldi & Co. kaufen kann, dann reicht die Bildqualität nicht aus, um einen 5m von der Kamera entfernten Menschen eindeutig zu identifizieren.
> Mein Vater hat eine gekauft und bei den Mülltonnen aufgehängt, weils immer wieder vorkam, dass Müll aus den Tonnen rausgeholt und großzügig verteilt wurde. Er selber war auch auf den Bildern - erkennen konnten wir ihn nur an Statur und Muster der Klamotten.


Da muss man schon tiefer in die Tasche greifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (17. Juni 2015)

EinsRakete schrieb:


> Anzeige gegen Unbekannt macht aber den Vorfall aktenkundig.
> 
> Und glaubst du dir selber, dass deine Kamera nur zum Wildfilmen wäre? Die Polizei oder Staatsanwaltschaft würde es dir auch nicht glauben. Leider.


Also hilft alles nichts ...?


----------



## Sittenstrolch (17. Juni 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich blicke nicht von welchen "Fehlern" hier die Rede ist. Jurist? Mit deiner Aussage kann ich nichts anfangen.  Also was tun?



Nun, wer mit deutschen Behörden Erfahrung hat der weiß, dass man mit Logik da nicht weiterkommt.
Folgen wir Deiner menschlich logischen Schlussfolgerung also:
1) Fallenassi baut Falle auf.
2) Mountainbiker bemerkt Falle, findet es scheise und hängt Kamera auf
3) Kamera filmt Fallenassi beim ausbessern seiner Falle
4) Mountainbiker hat Beweismaterial, meinetwegen in SUPER HD und der Fallenassi ist klar zu erkennen, es ist meinetwegen DONALD DUCK, jeder kennt ihn.
5) Wozu sollte man sonst Seile spannen, die Absicht ist ersichtlich.
6) Anzeige wird aufgenommen
7) Beweismaterial gesichtet, es zeigt eindeutig was Sache ist.

8) Beiweismaterial ist vor deutschen Gerichten nicht zulässig, Du hattest kein Recht eine Kamera aufzustellen, keine Genehmigung und PRIVAT gefilmtes Material ist in Deutschland per se erstmal NICHT ZULÄSSIG. Das Material wird alleine schon aufgrund seiner privaten Herkunft nicht einmal gesichtet.
Der Fallenassi ist wenigstens mal aufgefallen ja, aber er bekommt dafür exakt nichts.

Logisch ist das nicht, aber es ist praktizierte deutsche Rechtssprechung, von Einzelfällen SCHWERWIEGENDER ART einmal abgesehen, in welchen Richter solches Beweismaterial zulassen ( dürfen ).
Da aber noch keiner gestorben ist, wartet man ( wie übigens auch bei den Krankenkassen ins Sachen Prävention ) erst mal ab, bis genau das eintrifft.
Oder aber der Sohn/Tochter vom Herrn Landvogt von und zu, der ein Promi, oder Schumi rast in so ein Scheiseding, da stehen die Chancen schon besser, denn man will als "Rechtsstaat" ja auch öffentliche negative Publicitiy vermeiden.
Wo es aber nicht groß an die Glocke gehängt werden kann passiert oft einfach nix.

Nebenbei bemerkt, wer das so scheise findet:
Praktischerweise hat ein Bürger aber auch keine Möglichkeit gegen eine solche Praxis zu klagen, der Bürger hat überhaupt keine Möglichkeit gegen den Staat, das Gericht oder irgendeine Institution oder Staatsbediensteten klagen.
Er kann nur Anzeige erstatten, welcher dann von staatseiten her in Ermittlungen vom Staat gegen den Staat führt.
Ich ermittle quasi gegen mein eigenes Fehlverhalten und ungerechte Praxis. Wo das führt sehen wir immer wieder bei, sagen wir, Politikern die Dreck am Stecken haben wofür ein anderer in den Knast gehen würde und nix passiert als ein Rücktritt, oder aber unangemessenes Verhalten der Polizei, vielleicht sogar Prügel gegen Bürger, Neonaziverhalten im und außerhalb des Dienstes und nach einer Anklage passiert: Nix. Kurze Suspendierung, Gespräche, Wiederaufnahme des Dienstes, "Alles wieder in Butter, er hat es nicht so gemeint".

Was ich meine ist, mit Logik wird man in Deutschland dem nicht beikommen, mit anderen Ländern kenne ich mich nicht aus.
Sollte aber einer Jurist sein und nicht grad Richter oder Staatsanwalt, weil "Befangenheit in eigener Sache" , der kann meine Beobachtungen ja verbessern oder mich belehren bitte, Danke.


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Juni 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Nun, wer mit deutschen Behörden Erfahrung hat der weiß, dass man mit Logik da nicht weiterkommt.
> Folgen wir Deiner menschlich logischen Schlussfolgerung also:
> 1) Fallenassi baut Falle auf.
> 2) Mountainbiker bemerkt Falle, findet es scheise und hängt Kamera auf
> ...


Da hast du dir aber viel Mühe gegeben. Wirklich schade das es so ist. Dann bleibt einem tatsächlich nichts übrig außer Anzeige zu erstatten. Auch wenn es sicher nichts bringt. Selbstjustiz ist auch keine Lösung. Echt ernüchternd diese Erkenntnis.


----------



## Beorn (17. Juni 2015)

Wieso muss es als Bsp der Dorfpfarrer sein?


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Juni 2015)

Beorn schrieb:


> Wieso muss es als Bsp der Dorfpfarrer sein?


Hat er vermutlich als Beispiel genannt da jeder das Gesicht kennt. Mehr würde ich da nicht reininterpretieren.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (17. Juni 2015)

Naja, es gilt noch ein anderer Satz, kann man vielleicht sagen, und deshalb wenigstens das ganze behördlich erfassen lassen, wenn man so ein Drahtgespann entdeckt: Wo kein Kläger, da kein Beklagter.

Soll heißen, wenn man das nicht offiziell macht, wird umsomehr einfach überhaupt nix passieren. Der Fallensteller macht unbehelligt weiter, weil er weiß, dass sich nicht mal einer beschweren wird.

Ich persönlich bin eigentlich für jede Art von Kontaktvermeidung mit Amtsstellen und noch mehr gegen denunzieren, aber ich bin eben schon 2 mal in so ne Drahtschnur reingerauscht und habe eine mal im letzten Moment gesehen.
So ne dünne Schnur aus Stahldraht ist noch mieser, denn wenn die wirklich mal auf Halshöhe ansetzt, bei 20kmh oder schneller, wirste so geköpft oder zumindest könnten Deine Schlagadern platzen. 
Weg biste, dabei wollteste nur mal ne Runde drehen, bevor Du Dich am Sonntag Mittag mit Deiner Familie hinsetzt und ein wenig grillst.

Für mich ist das versuchter Mord, aber man muss ja immer vorsichtig sein was man sagt und wie, es kommt schnell mal wieder ein Saubermann um die Ecke der einen zähmen möchte.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (17. Juni 2015)

Beorn schrieb:


> Wieso muss es als Bsp der Dorfpfarrer sein?



Als stilistisches Mittel meinen Text überspitzt und somit vielleicht besser leichter verständlich zu machen.
Im Sinne von, _es war einfach rauszufinden wer das war, jeder kennt Ihn._ Trotzdem wird nichts passieren.
Ist das so wichtig? Was wäre denn ein besseres Beispiel, dann tauschen wir eben aus.
Ich geh nie in die Kirche und religiös bin ich auch nicht, von daher können wir auch Donald Duck nehmen, den kennt auch jeder.

Ach, und weil meiner Erfahrung nach es oftmals diejenigen sind, welche Dreck am stecken haben, von denen man es am wenigsten vermutet, oder die, die mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen.


----------



## Beorn (17. Juni 2015)

Schade, dass mein Talar so sauunpraktisch ist auf dem Bike...

Wir haben hier sogar ne Pfarrer-Bike-Gruppe im Bezirk.


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Juni 2015)

Beorn schrieb:


> Schade, dass mein Talar so sauunpraktisch ist auf dem Bike...
> 
> Wir haben hier sogar ne Pfarrer-Bike-Gruppe im Bezirk.


Ich würde es jetzt nicht persönlich nehmen. Er sagt ja " ... man hätte auch Donald Duck nehmen können".


----------



## Athabaske (17. Juni 2015)

Beorn schrieb:


> Schade, dass mein Talar so sauunpraktisch ist auf dem Bike...
> 
> Wir haben hier sogar ne Pfarrer-Bike-Gruppe im Bezirk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 217350 (17. Juni 2015)

Nimm halt den Bürgermeister  .
Der ist genauso bekannt und verkörpert gleichzeitig noch den Amtsstubenmief.


----------



## Beorn (17. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht sollt ich mich mal nach der Stelle in Heubach umschaun...

Mich käst sowas nur immer an, weil diese Vorurteile eher sowas von von gestern sind. Zumindest für die Protestanten.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (17. Juni 2015)

Beorn schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollt ich mich mal nach der Stelle in Heubach umschaun...
> 
> Mich käst sowas nur immer an, weil diese Vorurteile eher sowas von von gestern sind. Zumindest für die Protestanten.


Die erste Idee ist klasse.  

Zu deiner Desensibilisierung:
Du bist Biker.
Jetzt noch wandern, joggen und einen Hund halten. Dann bist du stets dein eigenes Feindbild. Wenn du das locker auf die Reihe gebracht hast, darfst du in Rente gehen. 

Aber wir können auch alternativ über Pfarrer oder Donald Duck abstimmen. Bei dem ist nur die Mütze immer so unpraktisch.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (17. Juni 2015)

Beorn schrieb:


> ... Vorurteile eher sowas von von gestern sind. Zumindest für die Protestanten.



DER ist gut!!!


----------



## Sittenstrolch (17. Juni 2015)

Beorn schrieb:


> Schade, dass mein Talar so sauunpraktisch ist auf dem Bike...
> 
> Wir haben hier sogar ne Pfarrer-Bike-Gruppe im Bezirk.



Ich habe das mal in meinem Beitrag weiter oben in DONALD DUCK geändert, da es Dich persönlich stört.
Dann haben wir da kein Problem mehr mit. Ne Pfarrer Bike Gruppe macht Euch modern und sympathisch.

Weiter so.


----------



## Beorn (17. Juni 2015)

Ich seh nur schwarz für den Nachwuchs. Bin der einzige Jüngere. Die lockeren, bikenden sind meist schon Ü50.

Aber danke fürs ändern!


----------



## MO_Thor (17. Juni 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> 8) Beiweismaterial ist vor deutschen Gerichten nicht zulässig, Du hattest kein Recht eine Kamera aufzustellen, keine Genehmigung und PRIVAT gefilmtes Material ist in Deutschland per se erstmal NICHT ZULÄSSIG. Das Material wird alleine schon aufgrund seiner privaten Herkunft nicht einmal gesichtet.


Also sind auch die ganzen Privatkameras über Einfahrten und Grundstücksgrenzen überflüssig, weils Mama Staat eh nicht zulassen würde - es sei denn, es geht um Mord?


----------



## Sittenstrolch (17. Juni 2015)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Also sind auch die ganzen Privatkameras über Einfahrten und Grundstücksgrenzen überflüssig, weils Mama Staat eh nicht zulassen würde - es sei denn, es geht um Mord?



Ich bin kein Jurist aber zumindest weiß ich, dass ein Bild-, Ton-, oder Videobweis nicht automatisch auch anerkannt wird. 
Egal ob der zeigt was genau passiert sein sollte.
Wenn wir einen Juristen haben ( die outen sich leider nie  ), dann kann er ja was anderes behaupten, da lass ich mich gern wiederlegen, aber wie oft ist das Thema immer und überall.

Lässt sich bestimmt tonnenweise drüber "suchmaschinen".


----------



## dickerbert (17. Juni 2015)

Ganz ehrlich: Ich bin froh, dass die Beweismittelaufnahme in Deutschland so restriktiv läuft! Wo kommen wir da hin, wenn jeder Privatfilm zur Beweislast dienen würde?
Unerlaubtes Filmen in der Öffentlichkeit verstößt gegen Persönlichkeitsrechte - das ist eines DER Grundrechte schlechthin! 
Es gehört nunmal mehr dazu um ein Grundrecht zu verletzen, als eine potentiell gefährliche Falle, in die zum Glück doch keiner rein gefahren ist. Sicherlich sieht es anders aus wenn jemand ernsthaft verletzt wird. Aber in diesem Fall überwiegt eben der Nutzen (=Fallaufklärung) über dem Verstoß gegen Persönlichkeitsrechte. Andernfalls nicht.

Das einzige was man machen kann, ist dafur zu sorgen, dass von amtlicher Stelle ermittelt wird. Sei es durch eine Kamera oder einen Polizisten der dort den Detektiv macht. Für eine amtliche Kameraüberwachung bedarf es einer richterlichen Erlaubnis. Wie schnell sowas gehen kann, habe ich bei einem Kumpel erlebt: Ihm wurde die Firma angezündet! Noch in der Nacht hat er der Polizei ein paar Namen genannt, die es gewesen sein könnten. Ein paar Stunden später war der Täter überführt, weil er einen Kumpel per Telefon um ein Alibi gebeten hat! 
Umso wichtiger ist es also, offebtlichen Druck aufzubauen, wie zum Beispiel durch die Berichterstattung neulich im SWR. Das klappt nur, wenn jede Falle zur Anzeige gebracht wird. Wie sonst soll Druck entstehen, wenn die Faktenlage aussagt, dass kaum Fallen zur Anzeige gebracht werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MO_Thor (17. Juni 2015)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Unerlaubtes Filmen in der Öffentlichkeit verstößt gegen Persönlichkeitsrechte - das ist eines DER Grundrechte schlechthin!



Was auf jeden Fall erhalten bleiben soll!
Ich mag mir hier selber widersprechen, aber ich bin nunmal zwiegespalten: auf der einen Seite sähe ich es gerne, Fallensteller per Foto endlich mal überführen zu können, aber andererseits sind Persönlichkeitsrechte unumstößlich.

Dass ein Richter im Wald Kameras erlauben würde…najaaaaa….eher gewinnt Merkel die Miss World-Wahl.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (17. Juni 2015)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> ….eher gewinnt Merkel die Miss World-Wahl.


Igitt! Die müssen doch auch im Bikini auf die Bühne...wie werde ich diese Bilder wieder los!??


----------



## sJany (17. Juni 2015)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Unerlaubtes Filmen in der Öffentlichkeit verstößt gegen Persönlichkeitsrechte - das ist eines DER Grundrechte schlechthin!



Und das ist auch der Unterschied zur oben erwähnten Kamera in der Einfahrt: die ist immerhin legal, solange sie nur den Privatbesitz filmt. Ob sie im Falle eines Einbruchs als Beweismittel zugelassen wird, ist trotzdem unklar. 

Aber auch wenn es nicht zu einem Verfahren kommen würde, lohnt sich das Identifizieren des Täters. Die örtliche Polizei kann z. B. eine sogenannte Gefahrenansprache machen, d.h. sie besuchen den Freund mal Zuhause und klären ihn eindringlich über mögliche Folgen auf. Natürlich ist das ganze ohne jede rechtliche Relevanz, aber genau deswegen kann man sein Video bzw. Bilder daraus bei der Polizei vorlegen. Sie sind ja nicht die Ermittlungsbehörden und keine Richter, d.h. sie dürfen sich alles erst mal ansehen und selbst ihre Schlüsse daraus ziehen. 

Wenn man sich mal überlegt, wie unwahrscheinlich es ansonsten ist, so einen A**** zu erwischen, ist ein solcher Schuss vor den Bug vielleicht keine schlechte Option.


----------



## Beorn (17. Juni 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Igitt! Die müssen doch auch im Bikini auf die Bühne





MO_Thor schrieb:


> gewinnt Merkel die Miss World-Wahl.



Pictures in my head


----------



## Sittenstrolch (17. Juni 2015)

Beorn schrieb:


> Pictures in my head


Ach, so wie ich das jetzt kapiert habe bist Du Protestant, ihr dürft sowas ja. Na da wärste wohl doch lieber in dem Fall Katholik, oder? .

Ich hab da kein Problem mit, was habt Ihr denn, die Merkel ist doch echt heiß! .

Jedenfalls, grundsätzlich muss das Persönlichkeitsrecht bewahrt bleiben. Das ist eh schon genug unterwandert, oder es kümmert einschlägige Stellen einfach nicht. 
Was das mit Fallenstellen zu tun hat, wie ich schon an anderer Stelle sagte, selbst wenn es die Todesstrafe hierfür geben würde, manche haben einfach den Zwang so ne scheise zu bauen. Denen gewöhnste das nicht ab. Sobald ( verzeih! ) eine Sache einem zur Religion wird, tut er alles dafür. Anderen schaden, sich selbst schaden usw.
Und in Deutschland mögen wir halt keine Religionsfanatiker ( also christliche, ich mein paar schon, aber es sind nicht so viele ) haben, dafür hat der Bürger an vieler Stelle irgendwas anderem eben den Status als heilig verliehen und steht dafür ein wie Harry.
Bei manchen sind es die Wanderwege, bei anderen die Autos, wieder anderen ist der Feminismus heilig und wie man oft in diesem Forum sehen kann, die korrekte Religionsauslegung der Sache MTB. 
Und noch tausend andere Sachen.
Und andere wiederum wollen klamheimlich die Welt brennen sehen.
Solange die nicht öffentlichen Ansehensverlust erleiden und ertappt werden, ist denen auch egal, wenn plötzlich ein Helm mit Inhalt wie ne Bowlingkugel über den Waldboden rollt.

Und am öffentlichen ansehen, was dem Deutschen nu´mal gern noch wichtiger ist als Sparen, Bier und Häusle bauen, da kann man die Halunken auch mal am Schopf aus der Versenkung ans Licht zerren. Da muss man sich was einfallen lassen.
Miese Methoden verlangen miese Antworten (ok, Jesus würde was anderes sagen,  wahrscheinlich).
Ok, an anderer Stelle habe ich was von Verständnis geredet, aber danach ist mir grad null.


----------



## Beorn (17. Juni 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Ich hab da kein Problem mit, was habt Ihr denn, die Merkel ist doch echt heiß!



Dein Nick ist auch Programm. dir graut vor nix!

Verdammt, wo ist der erbrechen-smiley?!

Du hast schon recht, in D gibts viele Spielarten von Extremismus und Fanatismus. Bin heut vom arbeiten heim gefahren und an ein paar Stück'le vorbei. Da stand doch einer mit Sennse und fängts keifen an (Fahrweg wohlgemerkt). Also ich find so ne Sennse drohend geschüttelt doch ein wenig beunruhigend. Einsichtig war der Herr nicht und den Hinweis, dass ich mit dem Sennsenmann meinen Burgfrieden habe, hat er nicht verstanden.
War aber keine Falle, sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speci007 (17. Juni 2015)

Schon wieder Thema verfehlt.....


----------



## TTT (20. Juni 2015)

Der dritte Fall in einer Woche. Und ich kann auf der Facebookseite "Grüne Fraktion im Landtag Baden Württemberg" nichts posten. Vielleicht jemand anderes?


> Gratulation an die Herren Kretschmann, Bonde und Pix. War es das, was sie erreichen wollten, als sie immer wieder Konflikte herbeigeredet haben und sogar tödliche Unfälle erfunden haben? Vielleicht passiert ja demnächst einer, allerdings auf Seiten der Mountainbiker. Das ist der 3. Fall in einer Woche:
> http://www.swr.de/landesschau-aktue...=1552/did=15652880/nid=1552/92mvxo/index.html


----------



## Sir Galahad (20. Juni 2015)

Auf der Blauen Raute in Freiburg gab es gestern auch einige "Stöckchenleger-Fallen", also auf den Trail gezogene Stämme und dickere Äste, die kein Neubruch aus dem schlechten Wetter waren. Mit dem Enduro für den guten Fahrer locker zu überrollen - aber wenn man bedenkt, dass Bikergäste schon mal Probleme mit unseren Entwässerungsrinnen haben, nicht eben unkritisch. Fahre da oft - sowas gab es da bisher noch nie. Aktuell stellt sich bei mir der Eindruck ein, dass die Medienberichte weniger abschreckend auf die Wanderernazis wirken, sondern stattdessen eher Nachahmungstäter motivieren.


----------



## hulster (21. Juni 2015)

Es wird wieder so lange nicht wirkliich was passieren, bis wirklich was passiert. 

Zum Thema Persönlichkeitrechte. Es sollte dann wohl eher gegen den Tatbestand, also den Einsatz der Kamera, vorgegangen werden, als ne Aufnahme im Fall des Falles absurderweise nicht als Beweis zuzulassen. 
Aber es ist nun mal so, dass Rechtsempfinden und sogar Recht haben, nix mit Fechtbekommen zu tun hat.
Die Rechtsprechung in Deutschland hat schon lange sehr absurde Züge. 

Back to Topic und Beweisaufnahme.
Frage mich, ob in den angezeigten Fällen die Fallen als Beweismittel gesichert wurden. Z.B. zwecks zumindest nachträglicher DNA Proben. Dann könnten Taten wenigstens bei hinreichendem Verdachtsmoment zugeordnet werden. Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass bei den heutigen kriminaltechnischen Möglichkeiten ein Täter so geschickt verhält, dass ein Nachweis nicht möglich ist.


----------



## mfux (21. Juni 2015)

http://m.spiegel.de/reise/aktuell/a-1039925.html


----------



## TVMBison (21. Juni 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> http://m.spiegel.de/reise/aktuell/a-1039925.html


 
warning!
man lese die kommentare besser nicht


----------



## delphi1507 (21. Juni 2015)

Zu spät! Grrrr

Gesendet von meinem ASUS_T00J mit Tapatalk


----------



## sJany (21. Juni 2015)

Wurden die Kommentare inzwischen entfernt?


----------



## TVMBison (21. Juni 2015)

scheint so. in mehreren wurde durch MTB gegner zu straftaten aufgerufen.
ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass der hass auf biker so gross und so weit verbreitet ist.


----------



## delphi1507 (21. Juni 2015)

Es waren teilweise haarsträubende Kommentare dabei.... 

Gesendet von meinem ASUS_T00J mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammcatcher (21. Juni 2015)

Hier der Artikel zum Thema auf T-Online mit Kommentaren:

http://www.t-online.de/nachrichten/...ldverein-verurteilt-mountainbiker-fallen.html

Ein Kommentar:
"Die Vertreter dieser Fahrradspezialisten übersehen mit Fleiß die Rücksichtslosigkeit ihrer Mitglieder die mit sehr hoher Geschwindigkeit in der Natur Schäden anrichten und Passanten anpöbeln. Weil man sie nicht erwischen kann (zu schnell für Fußgänger) sind Sperren dieser Art nicht schön aber vielleicht Erzieherisch!"


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (21. Juni 2015)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Hier der Artikel zum Thema auf T-Online mit Kommentaren:
> 
> http://www.t-online.de/nachrichten/...ldverein-verurteilt-mountainbiker-fallen.html


Soviel Hitze und sowenig Licht.


----------



## Sir Galahad (21. Juni 2015)

Wenn man damit jetzt in den Spiegel kommt werden die Fallen sicher erstmal zunehmen ...

Interessant wäre mal, was so einem Fallensteller an Strafe blüht, wenn er erwischt wird. Das Strafmaß für den Fall, dass die Falle "funktioniert" und jemand schwer verletzt wird, sollte in jedem Beitrag dazu genannt werden, damit den Fallenstellern klar ist, dass sie mit solchen Aktionen schnell auch ihr eigenes bürgerliches Leben beenden.

Am ehesten noch wird ja so jemand gefunden, wenn er am Stammtisch damit angibt und ihn dann jemand anzeigt.


----------



## Sir Galahad (21. Juni 2015)

Übrigens: wenn alle Mitglieder des MTB-Vereins Freiburg (mehrere Hundert) Mitglied im Schwarzwaldverein würden und sich da aktiv engagieren, sollte man das Ding doch schnell in Richtung MTB-freundlich drehen können. Zumindest aber den Wandernazis, deren "Erziehungsmethoden" schwere Verletzungen junger Menschen vorsehen, mal ordentlich Paroli bieten.

Ist eine ernstgemeinte Idee. Immerhin nutzen die Mitglieder dieses MTB-Vereins intensiv den Schwarzwald. Der MTB-Verein Freiburg könnte ja eine entsprechende Initialtive starten.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (21. Juni 2015)

Von den Fallenstellern mußte und hat sich der SV bereits distanziert, denen kann man - fürchte ich- mit der Abschaffung der 2mR lediglich ein Stück weit ihre Rechtfertigungsgrundlage entziehen.
Ansonsten: Der gute alte Marsch durch die Institutionen  Mittelfristig ist das tatsächlich eine Perpektive, dass der SV (wieder) ein Verein für alle wird die sich im Schwarzwald erholen und sich dafür engagieren wollen. Also: Ruhig beitreten.


----------



## tarkowsky (22. Juni 2015)

Das Thema wäre doch sicher guter Stoff für einen "Tatort"


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. Juni 2015)

tarkowsky schrieb:


> Das Thema wäre doch sicher guter Stoff für einen "Tatort"


http://www.daserste.de/unterhaltung/film/zorn/sendung/zorn-vom-lieben-und-sterben-100.html

Hauptkommissar Claudius Zorn ist alles andere als begeistert: Sein Kollege Schröder ist gerade erst aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen worden, doch anstatt dass beide im Revier ihre Ruhe haben, gibt es gleich jede Menge Arbeit: Ein junger Mountainbiker rast in ein gespanntes Drahtseil und stirbt.


----------



## recurveman (22. Juni 2015)

Bei den Kommentaren auf t-online.de bin ich richtig froh, dass ich neben dem Biken noch Kampfsport (Stilrichtung eher praxisbezogen, weniger für den Ring) betreibe.
Meine 110 kg bei 175 cm (muskulös statt adipös) sind zum Biken zwar nicht unbedingt das Optimum, aber ich kann mich recht gut verteidigen.
Allerdings werde ich komischerweise auch extrem selten angemacht, könnte am Körperbau liegen
Alles feige Hühner


----------



## Speci007 (26. Juni 2015)

*Trotz Anzeige wegen gefährlicher Körperverletzung u. polizeilicher Ermittlungen treibt der Täter weiter sein Unwesen.....*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## static (26. Juni 2015)

Und wo? Immernoch Freiburg, oder ist das woanders?


----------



## Speci007 (26. Juni 2015)

In der schönen Oberpfalz.....


----------



## freigeist (26. Juni 2015)

wenn ich diese scheiSse immer zu gesicht bekomme und darüber lesen muss  ..ich könnte... 

man will sich gar nicht ausdenken was dabei passiert, wenn man an solchem stahlseil mit dem hals/brust/gesicht hängen bleibt und/oder die kids wegen solchen vollhonks (schwere)verletzungen von sich tragen ... dann würde es bei mir kein halten geben und justizia könnte mich mal kreuzweise


----------



## scratch_a (26. Juni 2015)

Speci007 schrieb:


> In der schönen Oberpfalz.....



Ist das wieder/immer noch in bzw. bei Kastl?


----------



## Speci007 (26. Juni 2015)

Bei Kemnath, schon wieder


----------



## Athabaske (27. Juni 2015)

Jetzt neu, nicht nur im Wald:

http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/110977/3057195


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (27. Juni 2015)

oh, Doppel-Post, zwei Doofe, ein Gedanke und so


----------



## anti89 (27. Juni 2015)

In siegburg(NRW) sind um die talsperre einige äste abgesägt und mitten in den weg gesteckt worden und pfäle quer drüber gelegt die waren gestern noch nicht da also bitte vorsicht


----------



## rhnordpool (28. Juni 2015)

Seil gespannt über Mountainbikestrecke, Biker verletzt.
http://www.wochenspiegellive.de/tri...-mountainbikestrecke-gespannt-biker-verletzt/
Es wird langsam heftig.


----------



## gasgas03 (28. Juni 2015)

Hier steht mehr dazu, ist wohl ein DM Fahrer:
http://mobil.volksfreund.de/nachric...r-stuerzt-wegen-Falle-im-Wald;art8100,4250711


----------



## mfux (28. Juni 2015)

Schweine!


----------



## scratch_a (28. Juni 2015)

Ist schon eine blöde Situation...eine Strecke, bei der es schon vorher Stress gab, offensichtlich nicht geduldet wurde und extra vorher nochmal frei geräumt wurde. Ob der Schuss nicht nach hinten los geht? 
Klar, solche Fallen haben dennoch absolut keine Berechtigung, sind sehr gefährlich und sehr dumm. Aber ob das Befahren der Strecke nicht auch ein Nachspiel hat?


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (28. Juni 2015)

...ist er ja bereits, der Mann hätte auch tot sein können, da macht man sich natürlich als erstes Gedanken über eine mögliche Ordnungswidrigkeit. Hallo? Hier haben ein paar Leute jedes Gefühl für Verhältnismäßigkeit verloren und müssen ihr Verhältnis zur Zivilgesellschaft sehr schnell in Ordnung bringen. Sonst kommen sie wie jeder andere gemeingefährliche Straftäter auch in den Bau.


----------



## MucPaul (28. Juni 2015)

Auf der Facebook MTB Gruppe wird gerade geschildert, dass manchen MTB Fahrern auf der Hüttenpause heimlich die vorderen Schnellspanner geöffnet wurden.
Der Hüttenwirt hat sogar Warnhinweise deswegen aufgestellt.
Schlimme Welt heutzutage... das ist wie Radschrauben lösen beim neuen Sportwagen des verhassten Yuppies.


----------



## scratch_a (28. Juni 2015)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> ...ist er ja bereits, der Mann hätte auch tot sein können, da macht man sich natürlich als erstes Gedanken über eine mögliche Ordnungswidrigkeit. Hallo? Hier haben ein paar Leute jedes Gefühl für Verhältnismäßigkeit verloren und müssen ihr Verhältnis zur Zivilgesellschaft sehr schnell in Ordnung bringen. Sonst kommen sie wie jeder andere gemeingefährliche Straftäter auch in den Bau.



Natürlich macht man sich nicht über die Ordnungswidrigkeit als erster Gedanken, sollte ja klar sein....aber wenn es relativ gut ausgegangen ist und der erste Schrecken weg ist, dann kann man durchaus auf solche Gedanken kommen.

Das mit den Schnellspannern ist ja auch nicht ohne! Unglaublich, wie blöd Menschen sein können


----------



## Mountain_Screen (28. Juni 2015)

anti89 schrieb:


> In siegburg(NRW) sind um die talsperre einige äste abgesägt und mitten in den weg gesteckt worden und pfäle quer drüber gelegt die waren gestern noch nicht da also bitte vorsicht



Hast du genauere Infos wo sich die Stellen befinden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anti89 (28. Juni 2015)

an der talsperre links denn wurzeltrail runter und an der alten gesprengten brücke waren gestern welche 
an 2 stell aber heute nix mehr


----------



## Sir Galahad (28. Juni 2015)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Natürlich macht man sich nicht über die Ordnungswidrigkeit als erster Gedanken, sollte ja klar sein....aber wenn es relativ gut ausgegangen ist und der erste Schrecken weg ist, dann kann man durchaus auf solche Gedanken kommen.
> 
> Das mit den Schnellspannern ist ja auch nicht ohne! Unglaublich, wie blöd Menschen sein können




Blöd? Das ist doch total verharmlosend. Wir wäre es mit bösartig oder kriminiell? Das ist immerhin bewusst versuchte schwere Körperverletzung - das hat mit blöd nichts mehr zu tun, sondern ist eine schwere Straftat.


----------



## freigeist (29. Juni 2015)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Auf der Facebook MTB Gruppe wird gerade geschildert, dass manchen MTB Fahrern auf der Hüttenpause heimlich die vorderen Schnellspanner geöffnet wurden...



  mir will solch verhalten einfach nicht in den schädel.. ums verrecken nicht


----------



## MucPaul (29. Juni 2015)

freigeist schrieb:


> mir will solch verhalten einfach nicht in den schädel.. ums verrecken nicht



Das ist ja nicht mal als wenn bei der Baumwurzel plötzlich das Vorderrad fehlt.
Sagen wir mal so... Du fährst nach dem Hüttenbesuch schnell und ganz legal die Forststraße runter und bei 40km/h geht Dir das Vorderrad raus. 
Überschlag, Sturz, Genickbruch... rein legal nicht mal Totschlag, sondern versuchter Mord.


----------



## Schlammcatcher (29. Juni 2015)

Vor ein paar Monaten ist mir aufgefallen, dass mein Vorderrrad lose in der Gabel hing. Der Schnellspanner war zwar zu und nur die "Sicherheitsmulde" (ich nenne es mal so) hat verhindert, dass das Laufrad aus der Gabel sprang.
Ich konnte mir das nicht erklären, denn der letzte Reifenwechsel lag schon einige Zeit zurück, und normalerweise überprüfe ich immer zwei mal, ob das Laufrad richtig sitzt.
Ich führte das lose Rad auf eigene Blödheit zurück, aber wenn ich so was lese, muss ich das noch mal neu überdenken...


----------



## Svenos (29. Juni 2015)

Ich möchte auch noch eine Warnung beisteuern. 
Letzte Woche wurde auf einem Trail bei Wiesbaden (von der Platte Richtung Goldsteintal) eine Nylon-Seil zwischen zwei Bäumen gespannt. Zum Glück hatte schon vor mir jemand das Seil gesehen und es durchgeschnitten. Es war an einer fiesen Stelle direkt hinter einer Kurve gespannt - Reaktionszeit weniger als 1 Sekunde. Gleichzeitig wurde noch ein kleiner Sprunghügel manipuliert, was auch zu üblen Stürzen hätte führen können.
In der selben Gegend (Richtung Nerotal) haben sich wenige Tage später - wie ich gehört habe - zwei Frauen mit Hunden an einem anderen Sprung zu schaffen gemacht. Sie wurden von Bikern dabei erwischt und es muss eine ordentliche Schreierei gegeben haben. Vielleicht weis jemand hier mehr Details.

Also Augen auf!!!


----------



## Mountain77 (29. Juni 2015)

Ich verstehe diese Hundebesitzer nicht. Ich bin selbst gern mit unserem Hund im Wald unterwegs und wir Hundebesitzer ohne Jagdschein sind warscheinlich die Nr.2 auf der Abschußliste der übrigen Waldnutzer.

Letztes Jahr habe ich fast einen älteres Ehepaar mit Hund beim Baumstamm querlegen erwischt. Es war leider nur die verdächtige Bewegung des Mannes noch zu sehen, als wir einen Trail zurückfuhren. Der Stamm lag eine Stunde vorher noch nicht quer. Das Ehepaar war noch in Sichtweite als wir den Baumstamm wieder verrückt haben... haben blöd gekuckt.
An gleicher Stelle waren schon einmal junge Bäume mit Draht zusammengebunden umd den Trail zu blockieren. Nicht schön für Mountainbiker und Rehe die mit Speed in diese Falle geraten.


----------



## prince67 (29. Juni 2015)

Svenos schrieb:


> zwei Frauen mit Hunden an einem anderen Sprung zu schaffen gemacht. Sie wurden von Bikern dabei erwischt und es muss eine ordentliche Schreierei gegeben haben.





Mountain77 schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr habe ich fast einen älteres Ehepaar mit Hund beim Baumstamm querlegen erwischt


Ich würde sagen, jetzt gibt es keine Gnade mehr. Sofort anzeigen! Die Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft sollte jetzt sensibilisiert sein.


----------



## Sir Galahad (29. Juni 2015)

Ich hab jetzt auch immer das Eifon dabei. Bild machen, anzeigen. In jedem Fall und ohne große Überlegung, ob die das wirklich auch ganz ganz sicher waren, ob das verwendbar ist usw. Das zu bewerten ist dann Job von Polizei und Justiz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (29. Juni 2015)

Man kann schon paranoid werden hier:
Heute Begegnung im Wald, alte Frau zerrt an einem Ast rum, der quer über den Trail liegt. Erster Gedanke: Ah, macht die jetzt eine Blockade? Zweiter Gedanke: Was soll die Fiskars dabei, die wird doch keine Wegepflege betreiben wollen in ihrem Alter. Also angehalten, abgestiegen und gefragt, ob wir das nicht gemeinsam machen wollen. Sie: "Ich mach Ihnen Platz" Ich: "Das machen wir gemeinsam" Ich den Ast genommen, zwischen den Bäumen raugezerrt und den Hang runtergeworfen, gemerkt, irgendwas paßt nicht. Ich: "Gut so?" Sie: "Nein, ich wollt den doch haben!" So langsam dämmert mir, was sie will. Ich also den Hang runter, den Ast geholt, gefragt, wo denn gesägt werden soll und ihr das Stück abgesägt...

Keine Falle, keine Wegpflege, einfach gemeinsam begangener Waldfrevel!


----------



## Sir Galahad (29. Juni 2015)

Ja, so schön war das vor dem Wexit


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Juli 2015)

Jetzt auch in Stuttgart:
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....ich.80c89e12-4d57-451f-bf5b-faff26474c7b.html
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...ge3.80c89e12-4d57-451f-bf5b-faff26474c7b.html


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Juli 2015)

Und noch mal in Achern:
http://www.bo.de/lokales/achern-oberkirch/spaziergaenger-entschaerfte-weitere-radfahrerfalle


----------



## Hockdrik (2. Juli 2015)

Hier noch die Links zu den FB-Seiten der Zeitungen:
https://www.facebook.com/stuttgarternachrichten/posts/10153725315996777
https://www.facebook.com/stuttgarterzeitung/posts/10153059781673261

Bitte friedlich, freundlich und sachlich kommentieren.
Wir wollen die angeblichen Konflikte ja nicht noch anfachen, oder?

"Angebliche Konflikte?" Ja!
Denn um welche Konflikt geht es hier eigentlich? Reden wir tatsächlich vom ständigen, täglichen Konflikt zwischen Radfahrern und Fußgängern? Oder reden wir nur von ein paar Verrückten, die sich durch so etwas wie die bike-feindliche 2-Meter-Regel im Recht sehen? Von Hilfssheriffs und in letzter Zeit auch Hobby-Attentätern, die sich auf Basis einer äußerst fragwürdigen Regel in Selbstjustiz üben? Reden wir von Politikern, die meinen, dass sie sich mit dem polarisierenden Thema auch noch profilieren müssen und zum dem Zwecke gegen Biker hetzen? Reden wir von einer Wald-Lobby, die ihre Besitzstände wahren möchte und dazu Konflikte heraufbeschwört, wo eigentlich keine sind? Wenn ich im Wald unterwegs bin, habe ich keine Konflikte. Weder als Biker noch als Spaziergänger. Von welchem Konflikt reden wir also?


----------



## Alumini (2. Juli 2015)

Vom Konflikt zwischen gesundem Menschenverstand und den Jahren, bis die rabiatesten Vertreter ohne solchen auf natürlichem Wege aus dem Konfliktbereich hinwegdriften.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (4. Juli 2015)

So sieht das übrigens aus, wenn es noch einigermaßen "glimpflich" ausgeht:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-deliberately-strung-bridge-head-height.html


----------



## prince67 (4. Juli 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> So sieht das übrigens aus, wenn es noch einigermaßen "glimpflich" ausgeht:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-deliberately-strung-bridge-head-height.html


Wieder erschreckend, welche Kommentare da kommen.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (4. Juli 2015)

Ich frage mich wo all diese Vollidioten eigentlich herkommen. Es muss doch einen Platz auf der Welt geben wo die herkommen, an welchem man direkt nach der Geburt die Schädeldecke öffnet, das Hirn entnimmt und stattdessen nen Batzen in den Behälter kackt und anschließend alles wieder versiegelt.
Direkt danach werden diese "Menschen" dann auf den Rest der Menschheit gehetzt.
_
*An dieser Stelle möchte ich meinen Eltern danken, dass Sie mir wenigstens soviel Verstand mitgegeben haben, dass ich auf so ne perverse Scheise oder Ähnliches im Leben noch nie gekommen bin._ Danke.


----------



## noocelo (4. Juli 2015)

... die lesen hier mit? sind bestimmt und zurecht stolz.


----------



## Sir Galahad (4. Juli 2015)

In der Eifel wird man erst mit 50 volljährig, bis dahin lesen die Eltern ALLES mit


----------



## Sittenstrolch (5. Juli 2015)

noocelo schrieb:


> ... die lesen hier mit? sind bestimmt und zurecht stolz.



Man wird sich doch wohl mal im Stillen, bei sich allein so, in nem Forum was die ganze Welt lesen kann bedanken können. 
Gibt ja auch schon genug Leute, die Ihre Alten nicht leiden können. 



Sir Galahad schrieb:


> In der Eifel wird man erst mit 50 volljährig, bis dahin lesen die Eltern ALLES mit



Na dann habe ich ja zum Glück noch so einige Jahre vor mir, bis ich volljährig bin.
Warum verdammt nochmal schickt man mich dann in diesem Alter schon arbeiten? .


----------



## Schlänk Freck (9. Juli 2015)

...und KLICK
...................... *Kampfszenen unter der Fichte

Freck*


----------



## TTT (14. Juli 2015)

Heute wieder mehrere Stellen auf einem meist über 2m-Breiten Waldweg (nicht befestigt) quer über den Weg mit Scherben bestreut. Hatte leider vergessen Milch nachzufüllen. Deshalb hat es mich erwischt (war aber nicht der einzige). An die Waldbrandgefahr momentan schaffen es solche Verbrecher nicht zu denken. Hoffen wir mal, dass es mal einen wegen Brandstiftung erwischt, dann hat er finanziell auch ausgesorgt.


----------



## Mountain77 (15. Juli 2015)

Sch..., sind ja nicht nur die Reifen und die Waldbrandgefahr, Tiere können sich die Füsse aufschlitzen. Als Hundebesitze kriege ich da richtig brast.


----------



## bronks (15. Juli 2015)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> ... Hundebesitze ...


Es wäre denkbar, dass sich diese Aktion garnicht gegen MTBler richtet ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (15. Juli 2015)

Gestern kam im MDR auch eine Reportage über solche Fallen mit Nagelbrettern. Man gewann dort auch den Eindruck das es nicht primär um Radfahrer geht, sondern in sehr vielen Fällen die Fallen genau so gelegt werden das vor allem Hunde betroffen werden sollen.
In den Kommentaren zu diesem älteren Zeitungsbeitrag wird z.B. vermutet das es sich um Angler handeln könnte die ihre Ruhe haben wollen.


----------



## cemetery (15. Juli 2015)

Ich hab Gestern beim Uphill auch wieder einige große Steine entfernt die fast ausschließlich genau mittig an von oben schlecht einsehbaren Engstellen lagen. Das ist mir hier jetzt schon öfter aufgefallen und ich will da nicht mehr so wirklich an Zufälle glauben 

Wenn ich so einen auf frischer Tat ertappe wird da auch nicht mehr nur ein Foto gemacht. Der wird dann bis zum Eintreffen der Polizei festgehalten. Passende Hilfsmittel wie Duct Tape und Kabelbinder sind ja immer am Mann.


----------



## xA-T-Fx (15. Juli 2015)

ich kenne da auch so ein paar Stellen in Köln z.B. unmittelbar südlich des Rhein Energie Stadions, die eigentlich wunderbar zum fahren/springen einladen. Nur leider gibt es anscheinend ein paar geistig unterbemittelte Zeitgenossen, die meinen es wäre cool abends da ihr Saufgelage abzuhalten und auf den Strecken zerbrochene Glasscherben/Flaschen zu hinterlassen oder die Strecken mittels dicken Ästen zu blockieren. Ich finde immer wieder traurig/beschämend wieviel fehlendes soziales Mitgefühl/Denken sich in Solchen Köpfen abspielt.
Aber wehe man würde sich derartiges Verhalten bei diesen Pappnasen zuhause erlauben..


----------



## Speedyakuza (15. Juli 2015)

Ich befürchte dass in den Köpfen nicht viel abgeht. Ist sowas wie ein pervertierter Gerechtigkeitswahn. Quasi entartete Moral!
Diese Leute fühlen sich im Recht. Sie ärgern sich über Biker und andere Randgruppen.
Dabei macht es keinen Unterschied ob diese Schmalspurdiktatoren Hundeköder mit Gift oder Rasierklingen auslegen, oder Bikern heimtückische Fallen stellen.
Ätzend!


----------



## Athabaske (16. Juli 2015)

...auch wenn das hier im Forum eine populäre Sichtweise ist, ich bezweifle, dass sich solche Menschen im Recht fühlen oder das aus Hilfssherriftum machen. Dann gäbe es auch aufgeschlitzte Reifen bei falschgeparkten Autos, Gewehrschüsse auf Raser oder Tretminen beim grillenden Nachbarn.

Es geht schlicht darum die Sau raus zu lassen, das Mütchen zu kühlen und den eigenen Frust an anderen abzuarbeiten. Das geht im Wald soviel besser als im öffentlichen Straßenraum, weil nie jemand erwischt (werden) wird. Es ist derselbe Menschenschlag aus dem sich KZ-Wächter und Denunzianten rekrutieren.


----------



## Speedyakuza (16. Juli 2015)

Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus. Ist nur eine Frage des Typs. Reifenschlitzer wollen provozieren und nehmen es in Kauf erwischt zu werden. Fallensteller sind feige, oft gehemmte Wichser. Eher unscheinbare Menschen. Mit den offenen Cholerikern kann man in der Regel besser umgehen und auseinandersetzen....Die gehemmten sind gefährlicher, weil sie ihren Frust länger mit sich rumschleppen und dann aus Feigheit heimtückisch werden. Beide haben aber eine ähnliche, wenn nicht gleiche Motivation. Nämlich das bestrafen derer die ihre beschissene, kleingeistige Weltordnung stören. Egal ob Falschparker, kackende Hunde oder Biker.
Ich hoffe für mich das ich nie einen dabei erwische.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (16. Juli 2015)

Speedyakuza schrieb:


> kackende Hunde



Ja Moment mal....kackende Hunde, also Hunde halten in den Städten, die dann immer heimlich oder ach dreist einfach überall hinscheissen gelassen werden vom Herrchen oder Frauchen, das muss verboten werden.
Hunde halten in der Stadt ist ne Qual.

Für die die vom Land kommen: In der Stadt niemals einfach gedankenlos über auch nur die kleineste Grünfläche gehen.
Jeder Quadratzentimeter wiird potentiell vollgeschissen. 

Danke, dass Du das schöne Wort "heimtückisch" nochmal gebracht hast. Das trifft es ziemlich genau.


----------



## dickerbert (16. Juli 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Ja Moment mal....kackende Hunde, also Hunde halten in den Städten, die dann immer heimlich oder ach dreist einfach überall hinscheissen gelassen werden vom Herrchen oder Frauchen, das muss verboten werden.
> Hunde halten in der Stadt ist ne Qual.


Verstehe ich das richtig? Hundehaltung in der Stadt verbieten, weil sich ein paar Halter daneben benehmen? 
Aber dann weinen, wenn andere Leute für Mountainbiker die gleichen (unfairen) Pauschalverbote fordern.


----------



## aufgehts (16. Juli 2015)

RemedyBiker95 schrieb:


> 1. Hat jemand schon mal erlebt, dass plötzlich ein fast unsichtbares Seil vor euch hattet, was von Baum zu Baum gespannt war und wenn ihr schnell weiter gefahren wärt, dann...  ..."Kopfab"
> 2. Hat einer schon mal gesehen, dass jemand im Wald Baumstämme oder große Stöcke irgendwo hinlegt? Was habt ihr dann mit diesem jemand getan?



das war mal die ausgangsfrage.....
inzwischen wird über hundescheisse gezankt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (16. Juli 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Hunde halten in der Stadt ist ne Qual.


... vielleicht nicht optimal (abhängig von größe und bewegungsdrang). allerdings vertretbarer als kinder auf auspuffhöhe in betonwüsten großzuziehen.


----------



## aufgehts (16. Juli 2015)

noocelo schrieb:


> . allerdings vertretbarer als kinder auf auspuffhöhe in betonwüsten großzuziehen.



sollen wir jetzt über deine schwiegermutter oder deinen letzten orgasmus diskutieren..


----------



## pndrev (16. Juli 2015)

Kinder verbieten! Auspuff verbieten! Stadt verbieten!


----------



## noocelo (16. Juli 2015)

aufgehts schrieb:


> sollen wir jetzt über deine schwiegermutter oder deinen letzten orgasmus diskutieren.


wie kommst du darauf? 



pndrev schrieb:


> Kinder verbieten! Auspuff verbieten! Stadt verbieten!


und e-bikes! und internet!


----------



## aufgehts (16. Juli 2015)

noocelo schrieb:


> wie kommst du darauf?



vielleicht spannender als hundescheisse.........

zum thema......

Zitat von RemedyBiker95: ↑
1. Hat jemand schon mal erlebt, dass plötzlich ein fast unsichtbares Seil vor euch hattet, was von Baum zu Baum gespannt war und wenn ihr schnell weiter gefahren wärt, dann... ..."Kopfab"
2. Hat einer schon mal gesehen, dass jemand im Wald Baumstämme oder große Stöcke irgendwo hinlegt? Was habt ihr dann mit diesem jemand getan?


----------



## noocelo (16. Juli 2015)

aufgehts schrieb:


> vielleicht spannender als hundescheisse.........


umfrage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedyakuza (16. Juli 2015)

Hmm, finde die Diskussion hier unpassend. Ging mir darum das diese Arschlöcher immer ihre Feindbilder haben. Egal ob Hund oder Biker.
Beides Opfer die den böswilligen Gedanken dieser Soziopathen ausgeliefert sind.


----------



## ciao heiko (16. Juli 2015)

Fallen in der Schweiz. Das RIDE Magazin berichtet:
http://www.ride.ch/site/index.php/10175-versuchte-anschlaege-auf-biker-in-graenichen.html


----------



## aufgehts (16. Juli 2015)

noocelo schrieb:


> umfrage!



dein dünnschiss gewinnt........


----------



## noocelo (17. Juli 2015)

du schweifst schon wieder ab!


----------



## Leertaste (17. Juli 2015)

Jetzt mal ehrlich ... so langsam geht mir das ganze auf den Sack ! 

Wenn das so weiter geht überlege ich mir mal was nettes für die Wanderfraktion - das Dreckspack !
Eventuell sollte man den Spieß ja mal umdrehen ... 
Mal raus aus der Opferrolle ...

Junge , solangsam kotzt mich das echt an ... 







Ach nö ... nur Spaß ... ha ha ha


----------



## Wayne_ (17. Juli 2015)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig? Hundehaltung in der Stadt verbieten, weil sich ein paar Halter daneben benehmen?
> Aber dann weinen, wenn andere Leute für Mountainbiker die gleichen (unfairen) Pauschalverbote fordern.


Ich weiß nicht, ob sich das so Eins zu Eins ummünzen lässt.
Ich fahr z.B. nicht in den Vorgärten anderer Leute und auch nicht in Getreidefeldern.
Ansonsten halte ich die meisten (Radfahr)Verbote nicht für unfair und pauschal, sondern kann sie im Gegenteil sogar nachvollziehen.
Ich kauf mir allerdings auch kein MTB und wunder mich dann, dass ich es nicht von der Haustür ab ausführen kann. Und wenn ich es dann sauber mache, gehe ich dazu auch nicht vor Nachbars Haustür und pack den Dreck hinterher in ne Plastiktüte.

Trotzdem bin ich natürlich auch gegen ein striktes Halteverbot. Eher für ein Gassi-geh-Verbot bzw Scheißverbot in bestimmten Bereichen.
Wer Zeit und Geld für einen Hund hat, schafft es auch, täglich in die Wildnis zu pilgern oder stellt die Hundetoilette eben selbst.



aufgehts schrieb:


> zum thema......
> 
> Zitat von RemedyBiker95: ↑
> 1. Hat jemand schon mal erlebt, dass plötzlich ein fast unsichtbares Seil vor euch hattet, was von Baum zu Baum gespannt war und wenn ihr schnell weiter gefahren wärt, dann... ..."Kopfab"
> 2. Hat einer schon mal gesehen, dass jemand im Wald Baumstämme oder große Stöcke irgendwo hinlegt? Was habt ihr dann mit diesem jemand getan?



Ich persönlich nicht. Aber um das OT wiedergutzumachen und wenn wir schon bei Zitaten sind:


livivancore schrieb:


> Aber am meisten die Tatsache das es unglaublich viele Leute gibt die alles mögliche versuchen auf meinen Hometrail die Wege zu zerstören oder die Bike um jeden Preis darin zu hindern bestimmte Pfade zu befahren. Von großen Baumstämmen über aufgetürmte Steinhaufen ist echt alles dabei. Auch draht wurde schon mehrmals zwischen zwei Bäume gespannt. Ich habe schon einige dabei erwischt und es ist unglaublich das es meist die etwas ältere Herrschaft ist!



bisher keine Rückmeldung, ob er es zur Anzeige gebracht hat, aber vielleicht beteiligt sich der User jetzt ja an der Diskussion hier.


----------



## Mountain77 (17. Juli 2015)

[QUOTE="Wayne_, post: 13096028, member: 

Trotzdem bin ich natürlich auch gegen ein striktes Halteverbot. Eher für ein Gassi-geh-Verbot bzw Scheißverbot in bestimmten Bereichen.
Wer Zeit und Geld für einen Hund hat, schafft es auch, täglich in die Wildnis zu pilgern oder stellt die Hundetoilette eben selbst./QUOTE]

Die liegen gelassene Scheisse auf Wegen und Plätzen, somit der Hundebesitzer ist das Problem.  Wir haben selbst Hunde und das Thema regt mich auch auf. Es werden wieder Verbote erlassen, weil ein Teil der Leute nicht mitdenkt. Hund wird angeschafft, weil die Kinder einen haben wollen und keiner hat Zeit sich mit diesem zu beschäftigen. Täglich mehrfaches Gassi gehen und sofortiges Scheisse wegmachen, wenn es nicht gerade im Wald abseits der Wege oder dem eigenen Gelände ist,  ist nun mal ein Teil dieser Aufgabe, das raffen viele bei der Anschaffung nicht.


----------



## Speedyakuza (17. Juli 2015)

Am Thema vorbei!
Aber selbst wenn es nicht angenehm ist wenn Hunde in die Gegend scheissen, so ist es kein Grund hinterhältige Anschläge auf deren Gesundheit üben.
Es gibt unter den Bikern auch nicht wenig die sich alles andere als angemessen verhalten, was aber nicht das Recht gibt deren Gesundheit böswillig zu gefährden.
Weder Rasierklingen im Mettball, noch gespannte Drähte sind angemessen, sondern abartig!


----------



## BlackKnight29 (17. Juli 2015)

Speedyakuza schrieb:


> Weder Rasierklingen im Mettball, noch gespannte Drähte sind angemessen, sondern abartig!


... und gehört bestraft!


----------



## Speedyakuza (17. Juli 2015)

Ja genau!
Leider sind Menschen dieses Schlages eher feige und hinterlistig.
Kranke Energie gehört auf jeden Fall bestraft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sittenstrolch (17. Juli 2015)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig? Hundehaltung in der Stadt verbieten, weil sich ein paar Halter daneben benehmen?
> Aber dann weinen, wenn andere Leute für Mountainbiker die gleichen (unfairen) Pauschalverbote fordern.



Immer ruhig bleiben, ich bin zwar abgeschweift mit Hundekacke und so, aber es musste ja jetzt keiner diese Diskussion fortführen.
Die Hundescheisse ist auch weniger das Problem, sondern was dahinter steckt, die dreiste Dummheit und Rücksichtlosigkeit vieler Menschen. Ohne Quatsch, letztens lässe so eine ältere Trulla Ihren mittelgroßen Kläffer direkt vor unsere Haustür auf den Bürgersteig scheissen, ich will raus, mach die Tür auf, hockt das Viech da und die Trulla fand das vollkommen normal. Ich so, geht´s eigentlich noch? Die Olle so, was ich denn will, irgendwo muss der Hund ja hinkacken. ( Achso ja, das ist ne ganz normale Frau aus der Nachbarschaft, eine Bürgerin, sozusagen.

Diese egozentrische Haltung lässt Leute auch Drahtseile spannen und wenn sich einer beschwert sagen die, "was fährste auch mit dem Fahrrad hier lang." - Rechthaberisches Gebaren ist in Deutschland leider Kulturgut. Ob sich die Franzosen auch so über Mountainbiker aufregen?



Leertaste schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich ... so langsam geht mir das ganze auf den Sack !
> Wenn das so weiter geht überlege ich mir mal was nettes für die Wanderfraktion - das Dreckspack !
> Eventuell sollte man den Spieß ja mal umdrehen ...
> Mal raus aus der Opferrolle ...
> ...



Wiso? Gewalt ist auch ne Lösung. Ich will ja nicht dazu aufrufen, aber denkt doch mal was die Agressoren machen. Wenn das nicht körperliche Gewalt ist, dann weiß ich es nicht. Und da sie diese Sprache anwenden, scheinen sie ja für eine andere taub zu sein.
Ich geh gleich mal in den örtlichen Reitshop und werd mir ne Westernpeitsche wie bei Zorro besorgen.
Oder ne Reitgerte, die zieht auch bei engen Pfaden gut durch und man erinnert sich noch tagelang daran.
Edit: Ach ja, man muss hier ja politisch korrekt immer so smileys machen. . Ich hoffe der reicht.
Ostwestfalen z.B. verstehen immer alles wörtlich, das kann schon mal anstrengend werden.


----------



## Leertaste (17. Juli 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Ob sich die Franzosen auch so über Mountainbiker aufregen?


Die Amis haben diese Probleme auch ... 


Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Edit: Ach ja, man muss hier ja politisch korrekt immer so smileys machen. . Ich hoffe der reicht.


Joa , ich habe ja auch ganz korrekt meine Ironie in dem Post mit einem ha ha ha unterstrichen .


----------



## Sittenstrolch (17. Juli 2015)

Leertaste schrieb:


> Die Amis haben diese Probleme auch ...



Ja nu, Amis, Engländer und Deutsche sind ja auch ein neurotisch-panischer Menschenschlag.
Sieht man ja an dem ständigen hauen und stechen wegen nix.
Ich sach nur, Maschendrahtzaun.


----------



## Mountain77 (17. Juli 2015)

Sittenstrolch, wo in OWL treibst Du den dein Unwesen? Bin selbst im Grenzland OWL/Südwestfalen unterwegs.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (17. Juli 2015)

@Mountain77 - Gott bewahre mich in OWL rumzutreiben. Als Rheinländer habe ich eben so meine Erfahrung gemacht, dass der dortige Menschenschlag mit mir nicht zurecht kommt und ich mit denen auch nicht.

Ich bring die Ostwestfalen eigentlich nur immer als schlechte Beispiele . Kein Humor und so.

Jetzt mal unter uns beiden hier, sag das aber keinem, das ist natülich quatsch. Aber um in der Übung zu bleiben die Frau hier ständig zu pisacken, muss ich Düsseldorf und Ostwestfalen regelmäßg in die Pfanne hauen.
Wir haben uns verstanden .

 Grüße nach Bielefeld!. Ich war mal da, das gibt´s wirklich nicht  Ist alles ne Bielefeldverschwörung. Party war aber gut


----------



## Mountain77 (17. Juli 2015)

Bin dort nur zum Shoppen oder alle paar Jahre mal auf eine Tour ab Peter aufm Berge.
Mein Auto-Kennzeichen hat ein LP- (nicht LIP!).

Um die Vorurteile zu schüren, wo die Rheinländer zu viel quatschen ist der gemeine Westfale eher mundfaul! 

So zurück zum Thema.
Arschl... von Fallensteller.


----------



## hulster (19. Juli 2015)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...auch wenn das hier im Forum eine populäre Sichtweise ist, ich bezweifle, dass sich solche Menschen im Recht fühlen oder das aus Hilfssherriftum machen. Dann gäbe es auch aufgeschlitzte Reifen bei falschgeparkten Autos, Gewehrschüsse auf Raser oder Tretminen beim grillenden Nachbarn.
> 
> Es geht schlicht darum die Sau raus zu lassen, das Mütchen zu kühlen und den eigenen Frust an anderen abzuarbeiten. Das geht im Wald soviel besser als im öffentlichen Straßenraum, weil nie jemand erwischt (werden) wird. Es ist derselbe Menschenschlag aus dem sich KZ-Wächter und Denunzianten rekrutieren.



Quatsch - gehandelt wird hier nur nach der Risiko-Einschätzung erwischt zu werden. Und da sind so Nummer wie Gewehrschüsse und Tretminen nunmal ne andere Liga. Man denke mal an die häufigen Wurfattacken von Autobahnbrücken.
Und an eigenem Beispiel - komplette Seite an nem Skoda Roomster mit Schlüssel zerkratz. Reifenaufschlitzen dauert halt ein wenig länger und ist aufwendiger.
LEIDER haben diese Leute noch genug Hirn um sich nicht einfach erwischen zu lassen.


----------



## garfield70 (19. Juli 2015)

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/polizei-loerrach/radfahrer-wird-mutwillig-zu-fall-gebracht

wieder ein...IRRER Fallensteller


----------



## noocelo (19. Juli 2015)

... 'fallensteller' hat sowas niedlich-romantisierendes. finde 'attentäter', 'menschenjäger' und 'bestie' passender.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## garfield70 (20. Juli 2015)

noocelo schrieb:


> ... 'fallensteller' hat sowas niedlich-romantisierendes. finde 'attentäter', 'menschenjäger' und 'bestie' passender.




da hast du wohl recht! 
straftaten sollte man ja nicht verniedlichen!


----------



## freigeist (20. Juli 2015)

das muss wohl erst tote geben, bevor dahingehend ein umdenken stattfindet und es auch ernst genommen wird. 
mir scheint, als würde das ganze noch immer als larifari-tat angesehen werden..


----------



## Sittenstrolch (20. Juli 2015)

freigeist schrieb:


> das muss wohl erst tote geben, bevor dahingehend ein umdenken stattfindet und es auch ernst genommen wird.
> mir scheint, als würde das ganze noch immer als larifari-tat angesehen werden..



In deutschen Krankenhäusern sterben unnötigerweise jedes Jahr 40000 Menschen an Keimbelastungen und Sachen, die sie sich erst dort zugezogen haben.
Vollkommen unnötig denn nur auf fehlende Reinlichkeit zurückzuführen. Das kostet natürlich. Da guckt der Deutsche gern weg, wenn man nix sparen kann. Interessiert auch keine Sau. Da passiert nix außer mal Versprechungen.

Das Problem ist bekannt, aber es wird einfach ignoriert und totgeschwiegen. Eigentlich ist das Mord oder wenigsten Totschlag, da vermeidbar und bekannt. Was auch immer, in Holland kommt man als Deutscher erstmal in Quarantäne, wenn man hier eingeliefert wird.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (21. Juli 2015)

Hier ein interessanter, wenngleich völlig anders gelagerter Fall zum Thema "_privates Videomaterial - verwertbar oder nicht?_"

Videokamera überführt Unfallfahrer.


----------



## Alumini (21. Juli 2015)

Leider gar nicht aussagekräftig. Denn die Polizei MUSS nach der Indizienlage die Sache an die Staatsanwaltschaft wegen des Verdachts auf unerlaubtes.. usw. weitergeben. Mehr steht da auch nicht (außer Journalistenschreibe). Im Zweifel wird erst ein Richter entscheiden, ob das Video als Beweis zugelassen wird. Wird sie hier IMHO nicht, da sie unzulässigerweise auf Dauerbetrieb stand, was (noch) mit Deutschem Datenschutzrecht unvereinbar ist, aber man darf gespannt sein.

Siehe auch hier (Artikel) und hier (Urteil mit Begründung).


			
				Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Er hatte die Kamera allerdings erst eingeschaltet, nachdem der Fahrer des VW-Busses ihn das erste Mal bedrängt hatte. Genau aus diesem Grund, so das Gericht, dürfen die Aufnahmen im Prozess verwendet werden: Die Bilder seien mit dem geltenden Datenschutzrecht vereinbar, weil der Einsatz der Dashcam "anlassbezogen" gewesen sei.



Man müsste also jemanden im Wald dabei beobachten, wie er eine Falle baut, und ihn dann dabei Filmen. Vorinstallierte Kameras mit Bewegungsauslöser an öffentlichen Wegen sind sicher unzulässig.


----------



## freetourer (21. Juli 2015)

Die andere InteressenSeite scheint sich aber recht sicher zu sein, dass dauerhaft installierte Kameras verwendet werden dürfen:

http://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabruec...as-am-dorenberg-sollen-illegale-radler-filmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alumini (21. Juli 2015)

freetourer schrieb:


> dauerhaft installierte Kameras


Im obigen Urteil wurde nicht auf "dauerhaft installiert", sondern auf "dauerhaft aufnehmend" abgezielt. Ob auf *gesperrten* Wegen eine (bspw.) Lichtschrankenschaltung als "anlassbezogene Aktivierung" ausreicht, müssen wohl Juristen entscheiden.

Kindisches Gehabe jedenfalls, wenn da von "Schäden an Bäumen und Wurzeln" philosophiert wird.


----------



## ciao heiko (22. Juli 2015)

Kolumnist "Muschi am Mittwoch" zum Thema Fallen auf MTB News

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/muschi-am-mittwoch-raus-aus-dem-wald.761228/

.


----------



## Balkanbiker (28. Juli 2015)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Auf der Facebook MTB Gruppe wird gerade geschildert, dass manchen MTB Fahrern auf der Hüttenpause heimlich die vorderen Schnellspanner geöffnet wurden.



Wo war das?


----------



## Balkanbiker (28. Juli 2015)

Ich fange grade an alle Vorfälle in einer Google Karte zu sammeln. Bitte gebt bei Vorfällen folgende Infos mit, damit ich sie schneller einpflegen kann:

- Ort (am besten Koordinatenangabe o.Ä.)
- Art (Draht, Nägel, Grube etc.)
- Datum
- Link zur Zeitung
- gab es Verletzte?

Zu finden ist das Ganze unter http://safetrails.blogger.de


----------



## MucPaul (28. Juli 2015)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Wo war das?


Weiss ich jetzt auch nicht mehr, musst auf Facebook gucken. Auf einer Hütte in den Chiemgauer Alpen.
Eine ähnliche Nachricht kam jetzt aus dem Schwarzwald vor wenigen Tagen. Da haben sich vermutlich ein paar Wanderer inspirieren lassen...


----------



## eminem7905 (28. Juli 2015)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Ich fange grade an alle Vorfälle in einer Google Karte zu sammeln. Bitte gebt bei Vorfällen folgende Infos mit, damit ich sie schneller einpflegen kann:
> 
> - Ort (am besten Koordinatenangabe o.Ä.)
> - Art (Draht, Nägel, Grube etc.)
> ...




Ich würde im Blog mal eine E-Mail Adresse hinterlegen wo man dich kontaktieren kann.


----------



## Balkanbiker (28. Juli 2015)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Weiss ich jetzt auch nicht mehr, musst auf Facebook gucken.


Weder bin ich bei Facebook angemeldet, noch habe ich die Zeit da irgendwelche Beiträge von wann auch immer zu suchen. Hier ist allgemeine Mithilfe gefragt.


----------



## Balkanbiker (28. Juli 2015)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> Ich würde im Blog mal eine E-Mail Adresse hinterlegen wo man dich kontaktieren kann.


Ich arbeite dran.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (28. Juli 2015)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Ich fange grade an alle Vorfälle in einer Google Karte zu sammeln. Bitte gebt bei Vorfällen folgende Infos mit, damit ich sie schneller einpflegen kann:
> 
> - Ort (am besten Koordinatenangabe o.Ä.)
> - Art (Draht, Nägel, Grube etc.)
> ...



Super !!!

Wir brauchen aber noch nen extrafred hier, weil ein Blog außerhalb oft nicht angesteuert wird.

Oder?


----------



## Balkanbiker (28. Juli 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fall...lle-bekannten-vorfaelle.761902/#post-13120951


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (2. August 2015)

Italien: Draht nach 3-4 Meter gerissen, sonst wäre es noch übler ausgegangen: Link

Spanien: hier ist es tödlich ausgegangen: Link

:-(


----------



## noocelo (2. August 2015)




----------



## Sittenstrolch (3. August 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Italien: Draht nach 3-4 Meter gerissen, sonst wäre es noch übler ausgegangen: Link
> 
> Spanien: hier ist es tödlich ausgegangen: Link
> 
> :-(






Balkanbiker schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fall...lle-bekannten-vorfaelle.761902/#post-13120951


----------



## Hockdrik (3. August 2015)

Ja, @Sittenstrolch? Willst Du mir etwas sagen? 

Ich finde es großartig, dass @Balkanbiker aus den u.a. in diesem Thread gesammelten Infos jetzt eine Karte erstellt hat und diese weiter ergänzt. Das ist sehr wertvoll - nach innen, wie auch nach außen. Ganz in diesem Sinne poste ich in diesem Thread seit knapp zwei Jahren regelmäßig entspr. Informationen. Muss ich das jetzt ändern, weil irgendjemand gemeint hat, dass es eine besonders gute Idee ist, einen zweiten Thread zu mehr oder weniger dem gleichen Thema aufzumachen? Müsste man diesen Thread jetzt also brach liegen lassen und nur noch in dem anderen posten? Und wenn ja, wozu hat man dann überhaupt ein zweiten Thread aufgemacht? Dieser Thread hier wurde drei Jahre lang genau so genutzt: Fälle von Fallen sammeln.

Und bis mir jemand halbwegs nachvollziehbar erklärt hat, warum es zu dem Thema jetzt einen zweiten Thread gibt, würde ich gerne weiter hier posten. Ist das OK?


----------



## Sittenstrolch (3. August 2015)

Ich will nix sagen, ich wollte lediglich vorschlagen im entpsrechenden Sammelthema Deinen Eintrag hineinzukopieren.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (3. August 2015)

Da ich dieses Jahr selbst schon sowas erlebt habe, Pfälzer Wald, Baumstamm bei Sieben Wege Richtung Lambertskreuz, sehr wahrscheinlich Wanderer innerhalb einer Stunde, ich bin den gleichen Weg hin und zurück gefahren, halte ich es mittlerweile schon für unbedingt notwendig eine derartige Dokumentation auf die Beine zu stellen. Dann aber bitte *einen* Fred und *eine *Karte, sonst wird das nix. Vielleicht auch eine bessere Karte als Google und ja, es sollte dann auch Unsafe Trails heißen, wenn es denn unbedingt auf Englisch sein muss. Es wäre vielleicht zu überlegen ob nicht auch eine Website sinnvoll wäre. Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## Balkanbiker (3. August 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Italien: Draht nach 3-4 Meter gerissen, sonst wäre es noch übler ausgegangen: Link
> Spanien: hier ist es tödlich ausgegangen: Link



Ich kann weder Italienisch noch genug Spanisch um die Infos in die Karte zu verarbeiten.



Rudirabe schrieb:


> Dann aber bitte (...) *eine *Karte



Gibt es denn irgendwo eine weitere Karte?



Rudirabe schrieb:


> eine bessere Karte als Google



Vorschlag?



Rudirabe schrieb:


> Dann aber bitte *einen* Fred



Dies ist das alte Thema dazu, wo bereits ein wenig gesammelt wurde. Wobei der TE eine andere Intention hatte und die Informationen teils zu schlecht sind, als dass man sie sinnvoll verwerten kann. Daher habe ich ein neues Thema aufgemacht, dass rein der Sammlung von Vorfällen gewidmet ist. Jedoch beobachte ich beide Themen um die Karte zu vervollständigen.



Rudirabe schrieb:


> und ja, es sollte dann auch Unsafe Trails heißen



Das sehe ich nicht so, denn das Ziel ist es sichere Trails zu haben!


----------



## Hockdrik (3. August 2015)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> und die Informationen teils zu schlecht sind



deshalb ist es ja auch so gut, dass Du jetzt eine klare Ansage gemacht hast, welche Infos Du brauchst
das kann man aber ja auch in diesem, alten Thread so handhaben und die Info-Qualität verbessern



Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Daher habe ich ein neues Thema aufgemacht, dass rein der Sammlung von Vorfällen gewidmet ist.



In diesem Sinne wurde eigentlich auch dieser Thread geführt. Dass einzelne Diskussionen mal ausufern, ist halt typisch Forum. Kann Dir im neuen Thread auch passieren, ist aber besser als ein Thread, der irgendwann tot ist, weil nichts passiert. Da ist es besser mit dem Small-talk etc. zwischendrin zu leben. Das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung aus einigen Jahren Forums-Aktivität in diversen Foren.



Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Jedoch beobachte ich beide Themen um die Karte zu vervollständigen.







Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Ich kann weder Italienisch noch genug Spanisch um die Infos in die Karte zu verarbeiten.



Die beiden Fälle müssen ja auch nicht unbedingt in Deine Karte aufgenommen werden. Dennoch wollte ich sie der Vollständigkeit-halber hier reinposten. Auch um zu zeigen, dass es nicht immer nur bei halbwegs glimpflichen Unfällen bleiben muss. Diese Fälle sollten auch den deutschen Politikern, Verwaltung, Polizei, Verbänden zu denken geben.

Insgesamt ist es wichtig, die Anschläge (nichts anderes sind die Fallen) auch im jeweiligen Kontext zu sehen...


> In anderen Ländern ist der Anteil an Privatwald deutlich höher und die Rechte der Privat-Waldbesitzer größer. Spanien hat zum Beispiel ein strengeres Betretungsrecht als Deutschland, Grundbesitzer dürfen auf ihrem Land/in ihrem Wald in anderen Ländern viel mehr machen und auch verbieten als in Deutschland. Das führt dazu, dass man in machen Regionen eigentlich gar nicht legal gefahren werden kann. Entsprechend vogelwild/vogelfrei sind die Biker.
> 
> Auch in England ist der Anteil an Privatbesitz viel höher, zudem großteiliger und die Rechte sind andere. Man darf nur auf ausgeschilderten Bridleways fahren und nur auf Public Footpaths spazierengehen. Abseits dieser Wege kann es Dir schon mal passieren, dass Dich der Landlord mit der Flinte zum Umkehren auffordert. Das kann dazu führen, dass man seine Tour immer wieder um sehr große Flächen Privatbesitz herumplanen muss (oder illegal fährt oder nur dort wo es erlaub ist (staatlicher Wald, Ausnahmen) oder direkt mit dem Auto in den nächsten Bike Park fährt). Mal eben am Feierabend eine Tour von der Haustür aus fahren, ist nicht so einfach wie in Deutschland.
> 
> Was ich damit sagen will: man kann die Fälle im Ausland nicht unbedingt auf Deutschland übertragen. Wir sollten froh sein, dass es in Deutschland das freie Betretungsrecht gibt und alles dafür tun, dass es erhalten bleibt. Dazu können die Verhältnisse und Eskalationen in manchen Ländern auch als abschreckendes Beispiel dienen.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (3. August 2015)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Gibt es denn irgendwo eine weitere Karte?


Ich habe, bevor ich geschrieben habe kurz einmal Tante Google bemüht, sie hat auf die Schnelle nix gefunden. Sollte auch nur ein gut gemeinter Hinweis darauf sein sich nicht zu verzetteln, wie es manchmal im Forum vorkommt.



Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Vorschlag?


Eine bessere Karte als Google Maps, jo, da fällt mir zB. die Freiteitkarte oder andere OSM Karten ein. Nicht, dass mir die Google Karte oder deine Idee nicht gefällt, es ist nur so, dass da die Wege die wir so fahren meist garnicht drinne sind.



Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Das sehe ich nicht so, denn das Ziel ist es sichere Trails zu haben!


Als ich gegoogelt habe, habe ich auch einmal "Unsafe Trails" eingegeben. Da kommen dann alle von Hikern gesammelten Werke der gefährlichsten Wege der Welt. Voll krass. Bei "Safe Trails" kommen der Logig nach dann die sicheren Trails. Bei dir allerdings die unsicheren. Diese Logig kann ich im Moment nicht nachvollziehen. Ich denke wir wollen hier die unsicheren und gefährlichen Trails dokumentieren, nicht die sicheren. Dann hätten wir gefühlte 1000 Jahre zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (3. August 2015)

Ich denke, da gibt es kein richtig und falsch. Save trails hat in meinen Ohren den Charakter eines Kampagnen-Mottos. Wir wollen "Safe trails!" usw.

Die Karte soll langfristig für sichere Trails sorgen und kurzfristig vor unsicheren warnen bzw. dazu beitragen, dass die Biker die unsicheren Trails vorsichtig befahren.

Ich finde es gut, wie es ist, vor allem aber: Namen sind Schall und Rauch - viel wichtiger ist doch, dass es überhaupt dokumentiert wird!


----------



## --- (3. August 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Save trails hat in meinen Ohren den Charakter eines Kampagnen-Mottos. Wir wollen "Safe trails!" usw.



Hoffentlich verstehts keiner falsch und fährt dann auf den tödlichen Trails


----------



## scratch_a (3. August 2015)

Eben, das ist ja lediglich eine Betrachtungssache... 
Kann mit beidem Leben und sollte wohl das kleinste Problem sein. 
Dass in Google viele Wege gar nicht drin sind, muss ich zustimmen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob man die Fallen in OSM irgendwie mit taggen könnte oder welche anderen Möglichkeiten es noch gäbe?


----------



## Balkanbiker (3. August 2015)

Da ich nur bei mir in der Gegend ortskundig bin und meist nur Infos bekomme wie "der XY Trail zum Bach YZ runter" kann ich die Orte eh nicht genau zuordnen. Manche Angaben sind GPS genau, andere nur ganz grob. Somit reicht mir die Google Karte erst mal aus.
Ich sehe es eher als Hinweis in welcher Region man aktuell aufpassen sollte oder wo mal was gefunden wurde. In den beigefügten Links steht dann, wenn möglich, meine Quelle.



Rudirabe schrieb:


> da fällt mir zB. die Freiteitkarte oder andere OSM Karten ein



Gib mir nen konkreten Hinweis (am besten mit Link) und ich werde es mir mal anschauen. Aussagen wie "da gibt's schon ganz gute" helfen mir nicht, es ist für mich erstmal genug arbeite alte Fälle zu dokumentieren.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (4. August 2015)

Um eine Tendenz festzustellen und das fürs erste zu dokumentieren, reicht Google sicherlich aus. Ist für dich im Moment wohl auch am einfachsten. Klar macht das Arbeit und zu kompliziert soll es auch nicht sein, du willst ja noch zum biken kommen und nicht deine ganze Freizeit in dieses Projekt investieren. 
Hier ein paar Karten-Links. Da ich dein Anforderungsprofil an Karten nicht kenne einfach kunterbunt.

http://freizeitkarte-osm.de/
http://www.openstreetmap.de/
http://leafletjs.com/
http://www.wanderreitkarte.de/
http://download.geofabrik.de/
http://opentopomap.org/#map=14/48.53570/8.18439
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenStreetMap,
https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Openstreetmap

Was den Namen für dein Projekt betrifft, macht was ihr wollt, er sollte nur eindeutig und für jeden verständlich sein. Wenn ich sonst noch was tun kann, immer her damit.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (4. August 2015)

Dokumentation ist hier wohl auch das Hauptziel, ein echter Warnhinweis für speziell Trail X oder Y ist wohl kaum machbar, da sich Morgen ja schon alles geändert haben könnte.

Aber stell sich einer vor, wenn da mal 200 Einträge auf ner Karte gemacht sind, die ernst zu nehmen sind. Da wird das Thema eben auch mal aus der Versenkung gezerrt und and Tageslicht gebracht, auch für die ewigen Augenzukneifer der Wanderfraktion.

Man muss es immer wieder sagen, das ist versuchter Totschlag bzw. vorsätzlicher Totschlag.
Denn genau das kann einem bei geringeren Unfällen schon passieren, z.B. auf der Seife ausrutschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Galahad (4. August 2015)

OK, sollten wir dann auch "Seife auf dem Trail" melden?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (4. August 2015)

Blödmann, fahr erst mal in so'n Schei$$ rein und leg dich ab. Ob du dann anschließend noch so'n Spruch drauf hast??


----------



## Sittenstrolch (4. August 2015)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> OK, sollten wir dann auch "Seife auf dem Trail" melden?



Du musst das mit der Seife falsch verstanden haben, dass Du Dich hier wieder meldest, keiner hat gerufen, dass hier Seife liegt nach der sich einer bücken soll.


----------



## Balkanbiker (4. August 2015)

STOP - bleibt beim Thema. Für alles andere empfehle ich weiterhin private Unterhaltungen!


----------



## Balkanbiker (5. August 2015)

So, ich habe mal alle genannten und nachvollziehbaren Fälle aus diesem Thema eingearbeitet (und noch paar weitere). Es scheint so als wäre das Phänomen des Fallenstellers durchaus regional abhängig. Ich nehme an, dass das z.T. daran liegt, dass dort wo mehr Fälle dokumentiert wurden insgesamt mehr mit MTBs gefahren wird.

Aber grundsätzlich liegt es bei Konflikten mit perversen Auswüchsen wohl
1) an der höheren Siedlungs bzw. Nutzungsdichte;
2) an der unsicheren Rechtslage gegenüber MTBern;

Das ist zumindest meine Interpretation der Sache. Ausnahmen bestätigen wie immer die Regel und die Datengrundlage ist (zum Glück) noch nicht besonders groß. Dennoch finde ich, dass sich Tendenzen erkennen lassen.

Ich bin auch weiterhin für alle Hinweise dankbar (auch und gerade aus der Vergangenheit) damit die Karte mehr Aussagekraft bekommt. Und macht die Aktion publik, langfristig möchte ich auch den Blog (parallel zum Forum) mit den neuesten Vorfällen und Warnungen füttern.


----------



## --- (6. August 2015)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> dass dort wo mehr Fälle dokumentiert wurden insgesamt mehr mit MTBs gefahren wird.



Ja, vielleicht.....wobei es in der Alpenregion nicht gerade viele dokumentierte Fälle sind und dort wird ganz sicher ganz viel MTB gefahren. Es sind einfach noch zu wenige gemeldete Fälle um ein Muster zu erkennen.


----------



## Balkanbiker (7. August 2015)

Sagen wir es mal so: die militanten Mitbürger wüten eher vor der Haustüre. Wer in die Berge geht, ist halt entspannter. Das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung.


----------



## knackundback (10. August 2015)

moin...
habe leider keine weiteren infos zu dem video...


----------



## static (10. August 2015)

Das hatten wir hier schon mal.
England. War keine absichtliche Falle, sondern "nur" eine fahrlässige (und absolut bescheuerte) Grundstück-Absperrung des Besitzers.
Demonstriert aber ganz gut, wie wenig man dagegen machen kann. Zum Glück war's nur eine Kette und kein Draht...


----------



## --- (10. August 2015)

Das sieht mir ehrlich gesagt eher nach einer einfachen Absperrung aus. Das ist außerdem kein Seil sondern eine dicke, gut erkennbare Kette. Die Augen offenhalten sollte man halt schon wenn man sich auf fremden Besitz befindet. Glaube ehlich nicht dass das eine Falle ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (10. August 2015)

Däh ...

http://www.heute.de/mountainbiker-gegen-wanderer-39629884.html


----------



## Deleted 173968 (10. August 2015)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Däh ...
> 
> http://www.heute.de/mountainbiker-gegen-wanderer-39629884.html


Aber wieso "Mountainbiker gegen Wanderer"? Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, Wanderer gegen Mountainbiker...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (10. August 2015)

Find den Bericht vom ZDF eigenglich gut. Die Message...gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme und dann hat jeder Spass auf seine Weise.

Grüße aus dem Harz wo alles noch recht entspannt ist


----------



## BlackKnight29 (10. August 2015)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Die Message...gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme und dann hat jeder Spass auf seine Weise.


So muss es sein!


----------



## Hockdrik (11. August 2015)

Für @Balkanbiker aus der Chronologie der Stuttgarter DH-Strecke:


> 2005: mit bikemob.de entsteht ein erstes Forum für die DH-Szene in Stuttgart; nachdem wiederholt Nagelbretter in die Strecken gelegt werden und in einem Fall auch ein Seil über eine der Strecken gespannt wird, gehen die Biker mit dem Wunsch nach einer legalen Strecke auf die Stadt Stuttgart zu



Es geht um diese Strecke hier, die über Jahre illegal, jetzt endlich legal gebaut werden soll:
https://www.downhill-stuttgart.de


----------



## Alumini (11. August 2015)

"*Video nicht gefunden *Dieses Video ist leider nicht mehr verfügbar "


----------



## static (11. August 2015)

Alumini schrieb:


> "*Video nicht gefunden *Dieses Video ist leider nicht mehr verfügbar "


->
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/absichtliche-fallen-fuer-biker.589819/page-16#post-12750190


----------



## BlackKnight29 (23. August 2015)

Im Wiesbadener Stadtwald auf dem Trail von der Platte runter in das Goldsteintal, musste ich heute morgen wieder einmal einige dicke Stöckchen und Stämme, die zum Teil mit Steinen fixiert wurden (!), entfernen. 
Diese Strecke ist von solchen hirnlosen Aktionen besonders hoch frequentiert und das passiert in diesem Gebiet immer wieder mal, dass Anlieger aus deren Verankerung gerissen und quer in die Fahrspur gelegt werden. Auch wurden von anderen Fahrern über Drahtseile berichtet, die hier zwischen den Bäumen gespannt wurden. Das ist besonders pervers.
Also, Augen auf halten und immer den Finger an der Bremse lassen!


----------



## Svenos (24. August 2015)

Ja, hier muss man mittlerweile mind. 1 x pro Woche solche Fallen beseitigen. Im weiteren Verlauf des Trails, wo er über 500 Meter auf einem regulären Waldweg verläuft, liegen auch mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit dicke Stämme in jeder Kurve. Es gibt gewisse Verdachtsmomente, die leider noch nicht bestätigt werden konnten. Es dürfte sich aber um den selben Täter handeln, da die Fallen immer nach dem selben Muster gestellt werden. Also bitte Augen auf und Fotos machen, wenn jemand auf frischer Tat ertappt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gardenman (26. August 2015)

"Nette" Stimmungsmache im Münchner Merkur: 

http://www.merkur.de/bayern/mountainbike-radler-ruinieren-waelder-5385705.html


----------



## mfux (26. August 2015)

Das gleiche in der BLÖD


----------



## roundround (26. August 2015)

Ich weiß nicht wo du da Stimmungsmache siehst.
Ein Artikel, der beide Seiten zu Wort kommen lässt ist doch wesentlich besser als viele Dinge die man sonst so liest.

Und wenn jemand illegale Rampen im Wald errichtet, ist das für die Verständigung zwischen uns und allen anderen Interessensgruppen nicht förderlich.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (26. August 2015)

Wat ne Faschozeitung


----------



## Balkanbiker (26. August 2015)

roundround schrieb:


> Ein Artikel, der beide Seiten zu Wort kommen lässt ist doch wesentlich besser als viele Dinge die man sonst so liest.



Der Ansatz mag gut sein, aber der Artikel ist viel zu knapp gehalten für zu viele Themen: Rechtslage generell, Haftung im Wald, Rampen, Ausschilderungen, Fahrtechnik, Waldbesitzer, MTB-Initiative, E-Bikes...

Was beim unbedarften Leser hängen bleit ist letzten endes wohl doch nur: Mountainbiker machen Probleme und sind meist rücksichtlos.


----------



## hulster (27. August 2015)

Svenos schrieb:


> . Also bitte Augen auf und Fotos machen, wenn jemand auf frischer Tat ertappt wird.



Das ist doch genau das Problem. Glaubst du wirklich jemand baut da rum, wenn MTBs oder überhaupt Personen in der Nähe sind? Und schon wenn der 5m weiter geht kannst du schön was vermuten und das wars. Fotos kannst du im Sinne des Persönlichkeitsrechts in so ner Situation vergessen.
Da würde es dann nur helfen, sich auf die Lauer zu legen. Wer hat die Zeit dafür? Wildkameras?

Ist einfach praktisch ne beschissene Situation. Das wird sich meiner Meinung nach erst ändern, wenn das erste Mal wirklich was schlimmes passiert UND derjenige erwischt wird UND ordentlich verknackt wird UND das Ganze weit durch die Presse geht.
.... leider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (27. August 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Und schon wenn der 5m weiter geht kannst du schön was vermuten


In dem von mir zuletzt geschilderten und bebilderten Fall begegnete ich am Ende des Trails ein Pärchen, dass verschüchtert (weg-)geschaut haben als ich an denen vorbei rollte. Aber, waren die es gewesen?



hulster schrieb:


> Da würde es dann nur helfen, sich auf die Lauer zu legen. Wer hat die Zeit dafür?


Ich hätte ja grundsätzlich die Zeit, aber wie soll ich das alleine und ohne rechtlich fundiertes Wissen durchführen?



hulster schrieb:


> Ist einfach praktisch ne beschissene Situation.


Richtig!



hulster schrieb:


> Das wird sich meiner Meinung nach erst ändern, wenn das erste Mal wirklich was schlimmes passiert


Auch richtig! Das ist das berühmte "Titanic-Prinzip". Erst nach eine Katastrophe ändert der Mensch etwas ...


----------



## Svenos (27. August 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Fotos kannst du im Sinne des Persönlichkeitsrechts in so ner Situation vergessen.


Das liegt im Ermessen des Richters. Er wird hier eine Abwägung zwischen den Pesönlichkeitsrechten des Täters und der schwere der Tat treffen müssen. Da der Fallensteller im Zweifel (je nach Qualität der Falle) immer eine schwere Verletzung oder den Tod des Bikers billigenden in Kauf nimmt (was eine schwere Straftat darstellt), dürften die Persönlichkeitsrechte des Täters irrelevant werden.
Beispiel: 
Wenn Du einen Bankräuber mit dem Handy auf frischer Tat filmst, wird er sich wohl kaum auf seine Persönlichkeitsrechte berufen können.

Früher oder später werden die Fallensteller auf dem stark befahrenen Trail erwischt, da bin ich mir sicher!!!


----------



## hulster (27. August 2015)

Svenos schrieb:


> Das liegt im Ermessen des Richters. Er wird hier eine Abwägung zwischen den Pesönlichkeitsrechten des Täters und der schwere der Tat treffen müssen. Da der Fallensteller im Zweifel (je nach Qualität der Falle) immer eine schwere Verletzung oder den Tod des Bikers billigenden in Kauf nimmt (was eine schwere Straftat darstellt), dürften die Persönlichkeitsrechte des Täters irrelevant werden.
> Beispiel:
> Wenn Du einen Bankräuber mit dem Handy auf frischer Tat filmst, wird er sich wohl kaum auf seine Persönlichkeitsrechte berufen können.
> 
> Früher oder später werden die Fallensteller auf dem stark befahrenen Trail erwischt, da bin ich mir sicher!!!



Hast den Zusammenhang nicht verstanden. Habe ja gesagt, dass du niemand direkt erwischen wirst. Alos kannst du in der Nähe nur VERMUTEN, dass es derjenige war. Ein prophylaktisches "Beweis"-Foto wäre hier nicht zulässig und der VERMUTETE Täter könnte auf Löschung bestehen.

Im Falle des Fotographierens BEI der Tat gebe ich dir Recht. Aber das wird nicht passieren.


----------



## Svenos (27. August 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Im Falle des Fotographierens BEI der Tat gebe ich dir Recht. Aber das wird nicht passieren.


Wir werden sehen, bin da optimistisch


----------



## noocelo (27. August 2015)

mit viel glück filmt vielleicht ja mal 'ne gopro eine/n täter/in bei der tat.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (27. August 2015)

Heute war(en) die Piste(n) frei ... und folglich auch kein Verdächtiger unterwegs ...


----------



## Svenos (28. August 2015)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Heute war(en) die Piste(n) frei ... und folglich auch kein Verdächtiger unterwegs ...


...weil ich vorher aufgeräumt habe


----------



## BlackKnight29 (28. August 2015)

Ah! Bravo


----------



## ciao heiko (5. September 2015)

Nagelfalle bei Völklingen im Saarland
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=912591225477698&set=gm.604791579659978&type=1


----------



## erwin1.05b (9. September 2015)

Meiner Meinung nach sind für jedermann interessante Informationen in geschlossenen Netzwerken nix wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (9. September 2015)

erwin1.05b schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind für jedermann interessante Informationen in geschlossenen Netzwerken nix wert



Deswegen gibt es ja auch schon mal den Versuch hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fallen-fuer-biker-google-map-fuer-alle-bekannten-vorfaelle.761902/


----------



## liko (10. September 2015)

In Althengstett im Landkreis Calw auf einem Radweg mitten im Dorf war eine Schnur gespannt, hier kam es zum Unfall!
http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/110972/3117374


----------



## beuze1 (11. September 2015)

Wer bitteschön macht den sowas mitten im Wald und wozu 
Ist ca.10 cm tief, knapp 1 m lang. Am Tag sicher kein großes Problem , aber beim NIGHTRIDE doch eine unangenehme Überraschung


----------



## Sittenstrolch (11. September 2015)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Wer bitteschön macht den sowas mitten im Wald und wozu
> Ist ca.10 cm tief, knapp 1 m lang. Am Tag sicher kein großes Problem , aber beim NIGHTRIDE doch eine unangenehme Überraschung



seh nix, da ist Leere.


----------



## beuze1 (11. September 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> seh nix, da ist Leere.



Wie, seh nix


----------



## Schnipp (11. September 2015)

Es wird nichts angezeigt.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (11. September 2015)

Kein Bildchen.


----------



## Alumini (11. September 2015)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Wer bitteschön macht den*n* sowas...


Dropbox Ordner nicht freigegeben oder sowas in der Art? Falls Du das gewünschte Bild siehst, wir sehen nichts.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (11. September 2015)

Alumini schrieb:


> Dropbox Ordner nicht freigegeben oder sowas in der Art? Falls Du das gewünschte Bild siehst, wir sehen nichts.



Ja mei, nu KOPIERT die Bilder einfach in das Textfeld HINEIN anstatt zu verlinken.

Ich kapier das einfach net, was die Verlinkerei soll, ist doch die gleiche Arbeit. 

Merke: Verlinken tut stinken.  Kopieren hat manieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (11. September 2015)

Bleib ruhig Sittenstrolch und hab Geduld mit einem älteren Herrn. Ich schaffs jetzt nicht mit dem Handy das Bild einzustellen dazu braucht  ich den heimischen Großrechner


----------



## BlackKnight29 (11. September 2015)

Hier war jemand im Wiesbadener Stadtwald besonders fleissig und entschlossen, indem die Zufahrt zu einem Trailsektor blockiert wird. Ein Schelm der böses denkt ...


----------



## slowbeat (11. September 2015)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Hier war jemand im Wiesbadener Stadtwald besonders fleissig und entschlossen, indem die Zufahrt zu einem Trailsektor blockiert wird. Ein Schelm der böses denkt ...
> Anhang anzeigen 419424


Wird wohl ein Förster gewesen sein, der einen illegalen Trail blockiert hat. Der darf das übrigends und macht das nich um jemandem zu schaden, sondern um den Trail zu sperren.


----------



## beuze1 (11. September 2015)

Wer bitteschön macht den sowas mitten im Wald und wozu 
Ist ca.10 cm tief, knapp 1 m lang. Am Tag sicher kein großes Problem , aber beim NIGHTRIDE doch eine unangenehme Überraschung


----------



## Hirschwgt (11. September 2015)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Wer bitteschön macht den sowas mitten im Wald und wozu
> Ist ca.10 cm tief, knapp 1 m lang. Am Tag sicher kein großes Problem , aber beim NIGHTRIDE doch eine unangenehme Überraschung


Schaut so aus als hat da jemand ne Leiche verbuddelt...


----------



## Hockdrik (11. September 2015)

> Gestern Abend haben wir leider eine Attacke eines ignoranten Biker-Hasser auf dem Buechberg-Trail erfahren müssen. Irgendein Irrer hat auf dem Trail Eisennägel verstreut, so dass wir 3 Plattfüsse erlitten haben.
> 
> Was geht wohl in solchen Menschen vor? ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, welche niederen Motive solche Leute haben. Und gleichzeitig zeugt es von sehr wenig Hirn.
> 
> ...


https://www.facebook.com/groups/246836135455526/permalink/606029872869482/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (11. September 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Wird wohl ein Förster gewesen sein, der einen illegalen Trail blockiert hat. Der darf das übrigends und macht das nich um jemandem zu schaden, sondern um den Trail zu sperren.



Mal ehrlich. Sieht DAS für dich nach einer offiziellen und neuzeitlichen Absperrung eines Weges aus?


----------



## slowbeat (11. September 2015)

--- schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich. Sieht DAS für dich nach einer offiziellen und neuzeitlichen Absperrung eines Weges aus?


Du kannst Dich wundern, wie Du willst, im Taunus werden solche und deutlich aufwändigere Bauwerke tatsächlich von Forstarbeitern angelegt , um Trails stillzulegegen.


----------



## --- (11. September 2015)

Okay, Taunus ist auch nicht neuzeitlich.


----------



## slowbeat (11. September 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/246836135455526/permalink/606029872869482/


Handgeschmiedete Eisennägel bekommt man nicht mal so im Baumarkt, entweder ist da ein Spezialist für Altertum am Werk oder Ihr habt historische Schätze aufgelesen.


----------



## slowbeat (11. September 2015)

--- schrieb:


> Okay, Taunus ist auch nicht neuzeitlich.


Mir als Nichthesse ist so ein Bullshit völlig Wurst.
Such Dir ein Hobby oder lern etwas.


----------



## --- (11. September 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Mir als Nichthesse ist so ein Bullshit völlig Wurst.
> Such Dir ein Hobby oder lern etwas.


Wenn es dir wurst ist warum regst du dich dann so auf? Mach dich locker du Nichthesse.


----------



## slowbeat (11. September 2015)

--- schrieb:


> Wenn es dir wurst ist warum regst du dich dann so auf? Mach dich locker du Nichthesse.


Bin vollkommen locker. 
An Dich die übliche Empfehlung: schreib nur was sinnvolles. Weniger ist mehr.


----------



## Hockdrik (11. September 2015)

Könnt Ihr Euch evtl. woanders zanken gehen? Wird sonst unübersichtlich. 

Und was die Neuzeitlichkeit solcher zugeschütteten Trail-Einstiege angeht: ja, das macht mitunter auch der Forst so, wenn er gerade passendes Unterholz und passendes Gerät zur Hand hat. Extra Zick-Zack-Sperren bauen, kostet im Vergleich Geld, Zeit und Genehmigungen und dann beschwert sich am Ende auch noch jemand über die "offizielle" Sperre und man muss sich "offiziell" rechtfertigen. Da kippt man doch lieber so eine "inoffizielle" Sperre in den Wald, hat weniger Ärger, aber den gleichen Effekt. Selbst erlebt, selbst gesehen.

Aber hier geht es eigentlich eh nicht um - gut sichtbare, eindeutige - Sperren, sondern um mehr oder weniger heimtückische Fallen.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (11. September 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> ja, das macht mitunter auch der Forst so,


Ja, das wurde mir auch so zwischenzeitlich offiziell bestätigt.



Hockdrik schrieb:


> aber den gleichen Effekt.


Effekt? Gleich null, weil man an dieser "Sperre" problemlos und elegant links vorbei fahren kann. Der Rest der Strecke ist völlig frei und man gelangt auf den nächsten, darauf folgenden Trailsektor, der nicht gesperrt ist. 



Hockdrik schrieb:


> Aber hier geht es eigentlich eh nicht um - gut sichtbare, eindeutige - Sperren, sondern um mehr oder weniger heimtückische Fallen.


Richtig! Dies mag vielleicht im eigentlichen Sinn des Threads keine Falle sein, aber trotzdem im Kontext meiner vorherigen Ausführung eine wahllose und völlig sinnfreie Einrichtung.

An die Wiesbadener Locals: Der nicht weit entfernte Goldsteintaltrail war wieder mit Stöckchen, Steinen und Baumstümpfen belegt ...


----------



## Hockdrik (11. September 2015)

@Balkanbiker:

Gassiweg abgehend von der Hasenbergsteige in Stuttgart:
auf der Abfahrt oben von der Hasenbergsteige waren mal wieder Stöckchenleger unterwegs. Nicht so tragisch, Stöckchen sind ja eigentlich kein Problem und gehören hier auch nicht unbedingt rein, aber dies mal hatte es eine andere Qualität: ein ganzer Teppich kleiner Äste und Zweige lag in der ersten Linkskurve längs (!) zur Fahrtrichtung, so dass das Rad seitlich wegrutscht/rollt und dann direkt danach lag ein größerer Brocken genau auf der Linie. Bei vorsichtiger und bewusst vorausschauender Fahrweise kein Problem, aber doch eine gezielte Maßnahme gegen Biker. 

Hintergrund: 





> der Weg ist nah an Siedlung und Parkplatz und eine Abkürzung zu einer Art Panoramaweg, also SEHR beliebt bei Spaziergängern. Gleichzeitig ist der Weg steil und auf eine interessante Art und Weise schnell und ruppig, liegt auf dem Weg zu weiteren Trails unterhalb und daher auch SEHR beliebt bei ambitionierteren Bikern. Alles soweit noch kein eskalierendes Problem, aber seit ein paar Monaten haben wieder ein paar besonders schlaue Biker schlechte Kicker mitten auf den Weg gesetzt (statt unauffällig am Rand wie zuvor). Mich wundert es daher nicht, dass die Gassigeher, die sicherlich auch mal erschreckende Begegnungen hatten, irgendwann mal die Kicker weggetreten haben und weil die immer wieder schön neu aufgebaut werden, wehren sie sich jetzt halt mit solchen Rollteppichen. Nicht gut, aber sowas kommt von sowas und ist so oder so ziemlich daneben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (16. September 2015)

--- schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich. Sieht DAS für dich nach einer offiziellen und neuzeitlichen Absperrung eines Weges aus?


 
Wurde bei uns auch gemacht. In einem Bodendenkmal, wo Dirter sich nen paar kleine (wirklich kleine) Hügel gebaut hatten. Da hat das Forstamt da mal eben mit Gerät massiv Geäst aufgestappelt. Da wär ner Horde Gassigeher viel zu viel Arbeit.
Und selbst da sind die Jungs hingegangen und haben es wieder rückgebaut - nicht Image förderlich.


----------



## Muddybiker (17. September 2015)

http://www.spiegel.de/reise/aktuell/schwarzwaldverein-verurteilt-mountainbiker-fallen-a-1039925.html

http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....gen.4e9aaffd-112c-4d78-bfad-3e34395ee4b9.html

http://blog.zeit.de/fahrrad/2015/06/30/lebensgefaehrliche-fallen-fuer-mountainbiker/

http://www.br.de/puls/tv/playground/biker-vs-wanderer-100.html

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/geng...erurteilt-mountainbike-fallen--106494469.html

http://www.zvw.de/inhalt.oberberken...rer.574fc298-b3f6-46ed-9275-b767d908f1e7.html

Das ist wohl nur ein kleiner Teil von Veröffentlichungen gegen die MTB'ler. Was haben wir MTB'ler den Wanderern angetan ?
Die denken wohl, die können und dürfen alles machen was sie wollen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. September 2015)

Muddybiker schrieb:


> ...
> Was haben wir MTB'ler den Wanderern angetan? ...


Wenn sich Juristen objektiv und nicht von bestimmten Interessen geleitet mit dem Radfahren beschäftigen, kommen sie zu einem eindeutigen Ergebnis, das sich auch mit jeder Studie und Statistik belegen lässt:

*Es besteht durch das von der Bayerischen Verfassung geschützte Radfahren in freier Natur kein erhöhtes Risiko für Erholung suchende Fußgänger. *

NJW-Homepage zur Neuen Juristischen Wochenschrift: http://rsw.beck.de/cms/?toc=njw.root&docid=371643

Um auf Deine Frage zurückzukommen: "Was haben wir MTB'ler den Wanderern angetan?" *Nichts!*


----------



## Muddybiker (17. September 2015)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Wenn sich Juristen objektiv und nicht von bestimmten Interessen geleitet mit dem Radfahren beschäftigen, kommen sie zu einem eindeutigen Ergebnis, das sich auch mit jeder Studie und Statistik belegen lässt:
> 
> *Es besteht durch das von der Bayerischen Verfassung geschützte Radfahren in freier Natur kein erhöhtes Risiko für Erholung suchende Fußgänger. *
> 
> ...



Das ist schön, da bin ich ja beruhigt.


----------



## Balkanbiker (17. September 2015)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Nagelfalle bei Völklingen im Saarland





erwin1.05b schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind für jedermann interessante Informationen in geschlossenen Netzwerken nix wert





scratch_a schrieb:


> Deswegen gibt es ja auch schon mal den Versuch hier:


Es hilft aber nichts wenn der Sammler der Vorfälle auch keinen Zugriff auf die Informationen hat.


----------



## Balkanbiker (17. September 2015)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/246836135455526/permalink/606029872869482/



Wo genau in der Schweiz ist das?


----------



## Hockdrik (18. September 2015)

.


----------



## mfux (23. September 2015)

http://mobil.idowa.de/polizei/dingo...feldweg-gespannt-radfahrer-verletzt-sich.html


----------



## BlackKnight29 (17. Oktober 2015)

Guter Bericht, wie ich finde (durfte darin sogar einen Kommentar abgeben ...):

http://www.pz-news.de/baden-wuerttemberg_artikel,-Wem-gehoert-der-Wald-_arid,1053630.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossvater (21. Oktober 2015)

Muddybiker schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.de/reise/aktuell/schwarzwaldverein-verurteilt-mountainbiker-fallen-a-1039925.html



Was den Mountainbikern hier vor allem zu schaffen macht, ist eine Regelung, die der Schwarzwaldverein 1995 für ganz Baden-Württemberg durchgesetzt hat: die Zwei-Meter-Regel.

Stimmt das?? Haben wir wirklich denen das ganze Elend zu verdanken?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (21. Oktober 2015)

Hier nochmal der komplette Bericht ...


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. Oktober 2015)

Die neueste Studie aus Deutschland zum Themenbereich dürfte Walderholung mit und 
ohne Bike? aus dem Schwarzwald 2014, Uni Freiburg sein. Ergebnis der Befragung (Seite 15): 27 Pro-
zent der befragten Wanderer fühlten sich am Tag der Erhebung in unterschiedlichem Aus-
maß durch Mountainbiker gestört (gar nicht 73%, etwas 20%, ziemlich 5%, sehr 2%).

Wie kommen die auf die Zahlen gar nicht 52%, etwas 32%, ziemlich 14%, sehr 5%, also 48% zu 27 % Wanderer, die sich irgendwie gestört fühlen, bei der Uni Freiburg?


----------



## MO_Thor (15. November 2015)

Lag wohl an den Antworten auf zwei verschiedene Fragen:
"Fühlen Sie sich HEUTE von Bikern gestört" - ja, nein, etwas
"Haben Sie sich IN DER VERGANGENHEIT von Bikern gestört gefühlt?" - ja, nein, etwas
Da gabs dann wohl unterschiedliche Antworten wie "Heute nicht, aber früher mal" oder "Heute ganz besonders, aber früher noch nie". Siehe Tortendiagramme auf Seite 16 der Studie.
Schon haste zwei unterschiedliche Ergebnisse. Normal, wie ich finde.


----------



## static (29. März 2016)

Die Saison ist wieder eröffnet:
Trier/Korlingen: Schnur über Waldweg gespannt - Mountainbike-Fahrer kann gerade noch bremsen
Täter bereits bekannt. War alles "nur Spaß"...


----------



## delphi1507 (29. März 2016)

Hoffentlich verknackt den ein Richter mal nur so aus Spaß.... zu ner runde Gesiebteluft atmen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balkanbiker (29. März 2016)

Wie gehabt, ich sammle alle relevanten Meldungen auch in diesem Jahr. Hoffentlich werden es nicht viele werden!


----------



## Speci007 (29. März 2016)




----------



## Speci007 (29. März 2016)

Alles was die Frau Staatsanwältin dazu zu sagen hat:   


 

Und der polizeilich ermittelte Täter baut seine Fallen einfach weiter 

Der ausgeschilderte Wanderweg existiert schon ca. 100 Jahre und wird von Wanderern, Reitern, Spaziergängern mit Hund und Biken genutzt.


----------



## goofyfooter (29. März 2016)

Die Auflagen taeten mich interessieren wie auch die eigentliche Strafsache. Zudem ist die Begruendung der Strafbefreiung mehr als duenn.
Berufung oder sogar Befangenheitsantrag. (selbst letzterer kann besser begruendet werden als dieses Strafbefreiungs"argument"

Das sieht so aus als wenn die justiz die Sache nicht Ernst nimmt und schnell loswerden will. Bei solchen Urteilen bzw. Strafverfolgung muss man sich in Deutschland nicht ueber Selbstjustiz wundern - zu recht.


----------



## Speci007 (29. März 2016)

Über die Auflagen wurde ich nicht in Kenntnis gesetzt.


----------



## Balkanbiker (29. März 2016)

Wann, wo, wie? Ohne diese Angaben kann niemand etwas damit anfangen.


----------



## Alumini (1. April 2016)

Die Strafbefreiung ist ausreichend begründet, durch den Verweis auf §153 Abs.1 StPO (Geringfügigkeit). "Vergehen" (kein Verbrechen), "Geringe Schuld", "Kein öffentliches Interesse" (an einer Strafverfolgung). Ob das nun nachvollziehbar klingt oder nicht, ist ja unerheblich. Da die Staatsanwaltschaft das jedoch überwiegend allein entscheiden kann, liegt es nicht an "der Justiz", sondern dem jeweiligen Staatsanwalt...


----------



## hulster (5. April 2016)

Alumini schrieb:


> Die Strafbefreiung ist ausreichend begründet, durch den Verweis auf §153 Abs.1 StPO (Geringfügigkeit). "Vergehen" (kein Verbrechen), "Geringe Schuld", "Kein öffentliches Interesse" (an einer Strafverfolgung). Ob das nun nachvollziehbar klingt oder nicht, ist ja unerheblich. Da die Staatsanwaltschaft das jedoch überwiegend allein entscheiden kann, liegt es nicht an "der Justiz", sondern dem jeweiligen Staatsanwalt...



Tja - leider alles richtig und üblich. In Deutschland interessiert es immer erst, wenn was passiert. 
Prävention - wieso? Ist ja nicht mein Kopp der abreisst!!!!


----------



## goofyfooter (11. April 2016)

Alleine schon diese selbstverstaendliche Gleichzetzung von (rein) juristischer Begruendung und sinnhafter spricht Baende.



Alumini schrieb:


> Ob das nun nachvollziehbar klingt oder nicht, ist ja unerheblich. Da die Staatsanwaltschaft das jedoch überwiegend allein entscheiden kann, liegt es nicht an "der Justiz", sondern dem jeweiligen Staatsanwalt...



Ein Urteil oder eine Verfahrenseinstellung sollte immer nachvollziehbar sein - und zwar in erster Linie mit dem Verstand und nicht erst mit einem Jurastudium. Wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft der Sache keine Bedeutung beimisst, schlecht oder garnicht ermittelt, dann kann auch der motivierteste Richter wenig tun.

Daher gibt es z.B. in Frankreich auch einen unabhaengigen Ermittlungsrichter - In Deutschland undenkbar, da Weisungsgebundenheit - und aus welchen glorreichen Jahren diese stammt, wissen wir ja.


----------



## Alumini (11. April 2016)

Tut mir leid, aber das ist alles ziemlicher Unsinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goofyfooter (11. April 2016)

Dann korrigiere, Bitte, sonst wirkt es sehr aermlich.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (11. April 2016)

Alumini schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber das ist alles ziemlicher Unsinn



... und bringt uns im eigentlichen Thema keinen Schritt weiter.


----------



## Hockdrik (14. April 2016)

https://www.infranken.de/regional/bamberg/Fiese-Falle-im-Kemmerner-Wald;art212,1789779


----------



## Zask06 (15. April 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> https://www.infranken.de/regional/bamberg/Fiese-Falle-im-Kemmerner-Wald;art212,1789779


Kranke Welt


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. April 2016)

Alumini schrieb:


> Die Strafbefreiung ist ausreichend begründet, durch den Verweis auf §153 Abs.1 StPO (Geringfügigkeit). "Vergehen" (kein Verbrechen), "Geringe Schuld", "Kein öffentliches Interesse" (an einer Strafverfolgung). Ob das nun nachvollziehbar klingt oder nicht, ist ja unerheblich. Da die Staatsanwaltschaft das jedoch überwiegend allein entscheiden kann, liegt es nicht an "der Justiz", sondern dem jeweiligen Staatsanwalt...


In dem Fall wohl eher 45 oder 47 JGG.



goofyfooter schrieb:


> Ein Urteil oder eine Verfahrenseinstellung sollte immer nachvollziehbar sein - und zwar in erster Linie mit dem Verstand und nicht erst mit einem Jurastudium. Wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft der Sache keine Bedeutung beimisst, schlecht oder garnicht ermittelt, dann kann auch der motivierteste Richter wenig tun.
> 
> Daher gibt es z.B. in Frankreich auch einen unabhaengigen Ermittlungsrichter - In Deutschland undenkbar, da Weisungsgebundenheit - und aus welchen glorreichen Jahren diese stammt, wissen wir ja.


 

Dass im Jugendstrafrecht der Erziehungsgedanke im Vordergrund steht, weil Jugendliche oftmals schlicht nicht die nötige geistige Reife haben, ihr Handeln und die möglichen Folgen zu überblicken, dürfte ja bekannt sein. Deswegen beginnt ja die Strafmündigkeit überhaupt erst ab 14, und da sind die noch recht nah dran. Wenn die also bisher nichts angestellt haben und kein Schaden entstanden ist, finde ich es nicht so verheerend, das Verfahren gegen geeignete Auflagen einzustellen. Dass die hier offenbar aus Elternhäusern stammen, bei denen noch nicht "Hopfen und Malz verloren" ist, sieht man auch daran, dass man sie geschnappt hat, weil die Eltern selber zur Polizei gegangen sind.

Auch in Deutschland gibt es einen unabhängigen Ermittlungsrichter. Aber ich weiß, was Du meinst: Der führt nicht die Ermittlungen, sondern wird nur auf Antrag tätig, wenn Ermittlungsmaßnahmen unter einem Richtervorbehalt stehen. Die Staatsanwaltschaft als neutralste Behörde der Welt ist hierarchisch aufgebaut mit Weisungsfunktion.

Was die Nachvollziehbarkeit angeht: Dann müsste man das Steuerrecht abschaffen.


----------



## LeFritzz (15. April 2016)

Allein aus generalpräventiven Erwägungen hätte sich die Verfahrenseinstellung verbieten müssen.

So, wie aber geschehen, liegt der Schluß nahe, daß die Frau Staaatsanwalt aber eher Mountainbiker als vogelfrei (also außerhalb des Schutzes unserer Rechtsordnung stehend) betrachtet. Damit ist sie aber unqualifiziert für ihr Amt. Unbegreiflich, dass hier die Dienstaufsicht nicht einschreitet.


----------



## Alumini (15. April 2016)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> In dem Fall wohl eher 45 oder 47 JGG.



Nein, da im Mitteilungsschreiben der Grund genannt ist. ;-) Wie Du auf "die Jugendlichen" kommst, obwohl es hier um "der Beschuldigte" (sic!) geht, erschließt sich mir auch nicht so richtig. Anderer Fall?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. April 2016)

Ach, wir haben aneinander vorbeigeredet! Ich habe mich auf den Fall bezogen:



> Die Saison ist wieder eröffnet:
> Trier/Korlingen: Schnur über Waldweg gespannt - Mountainbike-Fahrer kann gerade noch bremsen
> Täter bereits bekannt. War alles "nur Spaß"...


 
Den Beitrag von Speci007 hatte ich nicht gesehen. Keine Ahnung, wieso der bei mir auf ignore war. Hab's geändert.

Okay, ein Erwachsener, der sowas wie diese Stahlseilgeschichte baut, wäre hier im Gäu ganz bestimmt nicht mit einer 153a-Einstellung davongekommen. (Die Auflage war im übrigen sicherlich ne Geldzahlung an einen gemeinen und nützlichen Verein, ähnlich wie bei Herrn Beck.)

Ich ändere meinen ursprünglichen Beitrag jetzt nicht nachträglich, sonst passt der Zusammenhang nicht mehr. Aber zur Klarstellung nochmal: Ich bezog mich auf die drei 15 - 16-jährigen mit dem Seil, nicht auf den Erwachsenen mit dem Stahlseil


----------



## HelmutK (15. April 2016)

Speci007 schrieb:


> Alles was die Frau Staatsanwältin dazu zu sagen hat:
> Anhang anzeigen 477937
> 
> Und der polizeilich ermittelte Täter baut seine Fallen einfach weiter



Ganz so einfach hat es sich die Staatsanwaltschaft nicht gemacht, sondern klar ein "*öffentliches Interesse an der Strafverfolgung*" bejaht. Die Staatsanwaltschaft sieht also in der Falle keine Lappalie. Das ist m. E. der erste Punkt, der beachtet werden sollte.

So eine Einstellung des Verfahrens nach § 153a Abs. 1 StGB erfolgt auch nicht einfach so durch die Staatsanwaltschaft, sondern bedarf einer gerichtlichen Zustimmung und der Beschuldigte muss vorher Auflagen (z. B. Zahlung eines Geldbetrages) erfüllt haben (https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/stpo/__153a.html). Auch das sollte man im Auge behalten.

Das von der Staatsanwaltschaft bejahte öffentliche Interesse ist also nicht einfach so weggefallen. Der Beschuldigte hat vielmehr vorher eine Auflage erfüllen müssen und auch erfüllt. Wir wissen allerdings nicht, um welche Auflage es sich handelte und wie spürbar die für den Beschuldigten war. Ebenso wissen wir nicht, welche Kriterien bei der Festsetzung der Auflage eine Rolle spielten, also z. B. wie die Beweislage war, ob der Beschuldigte geständig/einsichtig/reumütig war, ob er schon mal aufgefallen/straffällig war, wie sich seine persönlichen/wirtschaftlichen Verhältnisse darstellten, etc. Hier ist als Ergebnis eines Abwägungsprozesses alles denkbar, angefangen von einer kaum spürbaren bis hin zu einer richtig schmerzhaften Auflage für den Beschuldigten.

Last but not least: Eine Einstellung des Verfahren gegen Auflage nach § 153a StGB hat zwar nicht zur Folge, dass der Beschuldigte als vorbestraft gilt (kein Eintrag ins polizeiliche Führungszeugnis), aber das Verfahren und er sind damit bei der Polizei und der Staatsanwaltschaft aktenkundig. Im Wiederholungsfall kann er also nicht damit rechnen, noch einmal ohne Verurteilung davon zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sadem (16. April 2016)

In meinem guten alten Heimatort ist wohl einer ziemlich handwerklich begabt. 
http://www.abendzeitung-muenchen.de...tze.431ed297-aed5-49c0-865b-cee955eea776.html


Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alumini (16. April 2016)

Und das ist ein Beispiel, wo der Fallensteller schon aufgrund der Heimtücke (verstecktes Nagelbrett, Absicht nicht erkennbar), und des offensichtlichen Motivs aus "niederen Beweggründen" nicht auf 153a hoffen kann.

Was für ein Drecksack! Es könnte auch ein Spaziergänger, in die Pfütze springendes Kind, ein Hund oder Wildtier da reintreten. Wie dumm und verstört kann man sein?!


----------



## beuze1 (16. April 2016)

Alumini schrieb:


> Was für ein Drecksack!



wenn man nur mal einen stellen könnte


----------



## Newbeer (19. April 2016)

Wir haben hier regelmäßig auch immer Baumstämme oder sehr dicke Äste quer über den Trail liegen die da nicht von alleine hin gefallen sind. Man kann sie teilweise nur zu zweit bewegen.  Natürlich liegen sie immer quer und meistens seltsamerweise sind Äste die rausragen dann oben abgebrochen und ragen wie Lanzen in den Weg. Es bleibt nur drüber steigen, denn überfahren bzw. springen ist aufgrund der Äste die da rausragen und bei einem möglichen Sturz eine blöde Idee.
Warte eigentlich nur auf den Tag an dem ich so etwas live erlebe wie einer da was hin zerrt. 
Das übliche Geschimpfe oder gar mit Absicht nicht zur Seite gehen wenn man artig klingelt und anständig vorbei fahren will ist man ja gewöhnt. 
Aber Manche denken echt nicht weiter. An einigen Stellen die man quert um zum anderen Trail zu kommen ist geschottert oder teilweise geteert. Glas oder Nägel und Schrauben liegen da gerne rum.


----------



## LeFritzz (19. April 2016)

Wird Zeit, die Mosin-Nagant aufs MTB zu montieren für solche "Spaßvögel".


----------



## hawiro (20. April 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Allein aus generalpräventiven Erwägungen hätte sich die Verfahrenseinstellung verbieten müssen.
> 
> So, wie aber geschehen, liegt der Schluß nahe, daß die Frau Staaatsanwalt aber eher Mountainbiker als vogelfrei (also außerhalb des Schutzes unserer Rechtsordnung stehend) betrachtet. Damit ist sie aber unqualifiziert für ihr Amt. Unbegreiflich, dass hier die Dienstaufsicht nicht einschreitet.


Dann tu' was dagegen. Es steht Dir frei, eine Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde einzureichen. Das ist keine große Arbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (20. April 2016)

Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerden gegen Staatsanwälte werden so gut wie immer verschleppt mit Hinweis auf entweder laufende Verfahren, Eröffnung von Objektiven Verfahren, nach deren Abschluß erst die Beschwerde bearbeitet warden könne  und anderen solchen Taschenspielertricks. So ist meine Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde aus dem Jahre 1983 gegen einen Staatsanwalt bis heute nicht entschieden worden. Dies, obwohl sich im Hauptsacheverfahren und im Objektiven Einziehungsverfahren herausgestellt hatte, dass die Anordnungen des Staatsanwaltes rechtsmißbräuchlich waren.

Eine Krähe hackt der anderen nun mal kein Auge aus.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. April 2016)

Sorry, aber diese generelle Behauptung ist Quatsch. Weiß nicht, was in Deinem Fall gelaufen ist, aber Beschwerden werden selbstverständlich bearbeitet, sogar ziemlich flott, darauf wird Wert gelegt.
Im Regelfall: Der betroffene Beamte hilft entweder selbst ab und nimmt die Ermittlungen auf oder schreibt seine Stellungnahme, das ganze geht hoch zur Generalstaatsanwaltschaft, dort wird das ganze verbeschieden.
Und da kommt auch oft genug die Anweisung, die Ermittlungen aufzunehmen, wenn man dort der Auffassung ist, dass ein Anfangsverdacht bzw. aussichtsreiche Ermittlungsansätze vorliegen.

Wenn hingegen wieder einer seine Nachbarin angezeigt hat, dass sie ihn mit ionisierender Strahlung beschießt und ihm deswegen sein Kakao nicht mehr schmeckt (leider nicht weit weg von der Realität) weist die GenStA die Beschwerde zurück, der Beschwerdeführer schreit Zeter und Mordio und droht mit Presse, der Bundeskanzlerin, dem UN-Sicherheitsrat und dem europäischen Gerichtshof für Menschenrechte, Thema erledigt.
Oder er erstattet noch Strafanzeige gegen den Sachbearbeiter, die dann ein Kollege bearbeiten muss, selbes Spiel von vorne. Das geht dann kettenweise durch, bis die gesamte Behörde angezeigt wurde. Und so weiter und so fort.
Wenn man überlegt, wie viel Zeit Staatsanwälte damit zubringen, irgendwelche Querulantenanzeigen (gerne 30-seitig, engzeilig, in hanebüchenem Deutsch) zu lesen, zu verbescheiden, die Einstellungsbeschwerde, die Gegenvorstellung und und und zu bearbeiten, ist es teils ein Wunder, dass die überhaupt noch dazu kommen, tatsächlich Straftäter zu verfolgen.


----------



## LeFritzz (22. April 2016)

Da Du von "generellen Behauptungen" schreibst, während ich sogar ein konkretes Beispiel aufgeführt hatte, erlaube ich mir, Deine generellen Behauptungen ebenso als vollständigen Quatsch zu bewerten.
"Im Regelfall" trifft eben nicht auf die Summer der Einzelfälle zu.
Offenbar bist Du aber gar nicht sachkundig zu dem, was Du da schreibst.

Der Rest Deines Postings ist in die Kategorie "Vernebelungstaktik" abzulegen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. April 2016)

Du schließt aus (D)einem Einzelfall auf - ich zitiere: "werden so gut wie immer verschleppt".

Du hast offenbar einmal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht und seither einen Brass auf die Staatsanwaltschaft oder Justiz generell.

Ich glaube, hier weiter zu diskutieren, hat wenig Sinn. Deine offenbar feste Überzeugung kann ich nicht ändern, muss ich aber auch nicht.


----------



## LeFritzz (22. April 2016)

Unterlasse es gefälligst, mir zu unterstellen, wie ich meine Schlüsse ableite.

Ich habe ebensowenig "einen Brass auf die Staatsanwaltschaft oder Justiz generell" wie vielleicht auf Ärzte oder andere Berufsgruppen, bei denen es erfahrungsgemäß nahezu praktisch unmöglich ist, deren Fehler nachzuweisen, weil es so ist, wie schon gesagt: "Eine Krähe hackt der anderen nun mal kein Auge aus."

Mein Vertrauen in Justiz, Ärzte etc. ist im Großen und Ganzen durchaus positiv vorhanden.

Der Zustand mangelnder Kontrolle und Überprüfbarkeit des Agierens solcher Gruppen ist trotzdem beklagenswert und thematisierungswürdig.

Deine Reaktion "hier weiter zu diskutieren, hat wenig Sinn" zeigt, dass Dir die Argumente ausgehen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. April 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Deine Reaktion "hier weiter zu diskutieren, hat wenig Sinn" zeigt, dass Dir die Argumente ausgehen.


Den Schluss darfst Du gerne ziehen.


----------



## Newbeer (22. April 2016)

Vermisse irgendwie den Popcornsmiley.


----------



## LeFritzz (22. April 2016)

Wirte für den Frieden: Schwerter zu Zapfhähnen!
Freibier für Alle!


----------



## sharky (25. April 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Unterlasse es gefälligst, mir zu unterstellen, wie ich meine Schlüsse ableite.


na dann lass uns doch an deiner Gedankenwelt teilhaben und wie du zu dem schluss kommst, dass solche verfahren "so gut wie immer" verschleppt werden. dann sind es keine bösen Mutmaßungen


----------



## Horstelix (26. April 2016)

Servus,

um wieder zum eigentlichen Thema des Threads zurückzukommen:

Kranzberg bei Mittenwald ist auch betroffen, wurde jetzt erst zufällig entdeckt.
http://www.merkur.de/lokales/garmis...kranzberg-mittenwald-biker-falle-6344677.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewK (22. Mai 2016)

Heute Abend mal die lokale offizielle Bunny Hop Strecke geprüft  und festgestellt, dass sie komplett fahrbar ist 




 






Leider heuft sich so was in letzter Zeit an der Haardt


----------



## pndrev (23. Mai 2016)

Wobei man da ja noch nicht mal das VR lupfen muss... Einfach liegen lassen, nicht wegräumen.


----------



## TTT (23. Mai 2016)

Vielleicht ist das eher eine Aktion gegen den Jäger mit seinem SUV?


----------



## Zask06 (23. Mai 2016)

Das ist doch ne Waldautobahn... da fährt man ja auch nicht


----------



## NewK (23. Mai 2016)

TTT schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das eher eine Aktion gegen den Jäger mit seinem SUV?


Das könnte auch sein 



Zask06 schrieb:


> Das ist doch ne Waldautobahn... da fährt man ja auch nicht


Doch, wenn man von Trail A zu Trail B möchte schon.
Freiweillig würde ich das sonst auch nicht fahren...


----------



## Zask06 (23. Mai 2016)

ok das ist ein Argument.


----------



## bronks (23. Mai 2016)

pndrev schrieb:


> Wobei man da ja noch nicht mal das VR lupfen muss...


Es gibt Leute dich auch mit sowas viel Mühe haben.



pndrev schrieb:


> Einfach liegen lassen, nicht wegräumen.


Dann tut es mir leid, dass ich den Balken gestern vom Weg geräumt habe. Jetzt weiß ich warum geschätzte 20 MTBler vor mir da einfach drüber oder daran vorbei gefahren sind ohne das Teil wegzuräumen.


----------



## pndrev (23. Mai 2016)

Was passiert denn, wenn du ein paar Äste wie oben aus dem Weg räumst? Richtig, der Depp legt das nächste Mal mehr hin. Und dann nochmal mehr. Bei uns hier im Wald liegen an bestimmten Stellen seit Jahren Stämme quer - die räumt auch niemand weg, weil man einfach drüberfahren kann (und da rede ich von normalen CC Bikes).

Wegräumen bedeutet in manchen Fällen einfach unnötige Arbeit. Davon abgesehen, die Gegenseite schichtet dann einfach noch mehr auf. Wenn das Zeug liegenbleibt (und nicht beim Fahren stört), bleibt's meiner Erfahrung nach dabei... Und mal ehrlich, sogar mit einem straffen Hardtail kommt man ohne Probleme über sowas wie in den Fotos oben drüber... Von "Falle" zu reden ist da ohnehin grenzwertig, das ist nichts, was Mensch oder Material beschädigt, ist von weitem einsehbar den Fotos nach und man muss noch nichtmal bremsen. Außerdem sind Äste - in dieser Größe - waldtypisch. Nach jedem Sturm liegt auf den Trails mehr Zeug als da. Und zwar schlimmer, der Sturm ist nicht so nett, sie direkt quer zur Fahrtrichtung für eine leichte Überquerung zu positioneren.

Fallen hin oder her, manchmal muss man die Kirche auch im Dorf lassen und sagen "da liegen halt ein paar Äste, fahr ich halt drüber".


----------



## hulster (25. Mai 2016)

Im Thread geht es auch um versteckte und heimtückische FALLEN. Solche Sachen sind zwar ein Hindernis, aber offensichtlich und ohne großes Verletzungspotential.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammcatcher (30. Mai 2016)

http://www.rundschau-online.de/regi...uf-mountainbike-trail-bei-mechernich-24135014


----------



## Mountain77 (30. Mai 2016)

http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/104236/3337292

Bad Iburg


----------



## S-H-A (30. Mai 2016)

Gott was kotzen mich diese hirnamputierten Idioten an. Was ist deren Problem? Hatten die was ungesundes in der Milch? Zu oft vom Wickeltisch gefallen? Es gibt Menschen denen ich wirklich schlechtes wünsche. Ich will das gar nicht aber wenn ich so etwas sehe werd ich richtig wütend.


----------



## jamz83 (31. Mai 2016)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/104236/3337292
> 
> Bad Iburg


@ Mountain77: fährst Du auch in Bad Iburg?


----------



## Mountain77 (31. Mai 2016)

jamz83 schrieb:


> @ Mountain77: fährst Du auch in Bad Iburg?


Leider zu selten, ist eine tolle Gegend mit schönen Strecken. Ich habe aber über 1Stunde Anfahrt mit dem Auto und da es dort seit Monaten schlechte Presse und Ärger mit den Waldbauern gibt, bleib ich erst einmal fern.


----------



## Zask06 (31. Mai 2016)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/104236/3337292
> 
> Bad Iburg



Krass.

Es mag wohl etwas makaber klingen, aber es ist vielleicht gar nicht mal schlecht, dass es mal einen Wanderer getroffen hat und keinen Biker. Ich glaube nun ist auf Behördenseite noch viel mehr Druck, etwas gegen diese gaskranken Spinner (Fallensteller, nicht Wanderer ) zu unternehmen.  


Unabhängig davon ist ihm zum Glück scheinbar nix ernsthaftes passiert und ich wünsche Gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (4. Juni 2016)

http://www.holzkirchnerstimme.de/nagelfallen-fuer-biker-aufgestellt/145169.html
Wurde schon von der DIMB auf facebook gepostet.

Ich bin ein friedlicher, zurückhaltender Kerl. Wenn ich aber jemals eine Person erwische, die solche Fallen aufbaut, wird es ungemütlich für diese. Ich fahre Rad, bin auch zu Fuss unterwegs, hatte einen Hund, mag Wildtiere. Gegen all diese Punkte richten sich diese Fallen, Menschen und Tier verachtend!


----------



## prince67 (4. Juni 2016)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> http://www.holzkirchnerstimme.de/nagelfallen-fuer-biker-aufgestellt/145169.html





> Ich finde es ganz gut, wenn die Radler dann einen „festen“ Platz zugeordnet bekommen,
> *hoffentlich bleiben sie dann auch dort.*


Das ist das Problem von festen Plätzen!


----------



## Mountain77 (4. Juni 2016)

Wenn die Leute es nicht schaffen über ihren eigenen Horzont zu schauen... das hat es früher ja auch nicht gegeben, alle Mountainbiker sind Rowdies und fahren Querfeldein, alle Hunde sind reißende Bestien, die Ausländer nehmen uns die Arbeitsplätze weg... ein einfaches Weltbild kostet halt auch weniger Energie fürs Hirn.


----------



## ciao heiko (12. Juni 2016)

Die Sendung "Quer" vom BR hat letzte Woche über Bikefallen berichtet.







.


----------



## ciao heiko (12. Juni 2016)

Nagelfalle in Bayreuth

http://www.nordbayerischer-kurier.de/nachrichten/buchstein-jagd-auf-mountainbiker_483797

.


----------



## dopero (12. Juni 2016)

Mich wundert immer das sich bei den Nagelbrettern die Vertreter der Wanderverbände nicht zu Wort melden. Für Wanderer sind gerade diese Fallen doch auch gefährlich.


----------



## Zask06 (14. Juni 2016)

dopero schrieb:


> Mich wundert immer das sich bei den Nagelbrettern die Vertreter der Wanderverbände nicht zu Wort melden. Für Wanderer sind gerade diese Fallen doch auch gefährlich.



Nee. Das sind doch die, die solche Fallen aufbauen. Die wissen ganz genau wo die sind, und somit außer Gefahr. Haben in Ihren Wanderverinshütten bestimmt so ne Art "Mienen-Verzeichnis" hängen...oder ne App aufm Smartfön


----------



## Speci007 (14. Juni 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Nee. Das sind doch die, die solche Fallen aufbauen. Die wissen ganz genau wo die sind, und somit außer Gefahr. Haben in Ihren Wanderverinshütten bestimmt so ne Art "Mienen-Verzeichnis" hängen...oder ne App aufm Smartfön



Bitte nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren....

Das sind auch nur die schwarzen Schafe unter den Wanderern u. die gibt es ja leider in allen Gruppierungen.


----------



## Zask06 (14. Juni 2016)

Das sollte ein nicht all zu ernst zu nehmender Beitrag sein 

Wobei ich schon davon ausgehen, dass es "Wanderer" oder Förster sind. (Selbstverständlich eben nicht alle sondern wohl eher nur ein Paar einzelne) aber wohl kaum die Biker selbst.


----------



## bronks (14. Juni 2016)

dopero schrieb:


> ... Nagelbrettern die Vertreter der Wanderverbände ...


Aus dem Krempel der in Post #753 herumliegt, können auch Äste rausstehen, die einem den Reifen durchbohren können. Da bringt das VR lupfen, wie in Post #754 empfohlen reichlich wenig, wenn man mit dem Hinterrad drüberrollt.

Statt Nagelbrettern könnte man auch liebevoll ausgewählte Äste hinlegen, welche einen möglichst hohen Durchsticherfolg versprechen, dann wäre die Welt wohl wieder OK. Es wären dann nur Äste, die einfach hingefallen sein könnten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (14. Juni 2016)

dopero schrieb:


> Mich wundert immer das sich bei den Nagelbrettern die Vertreter der Wanderverbände nicht zu Wort melden. Für Wanderer sind gerade diese Fallen doch auch gefährlich.



Der Schwarzwaldverein hat dies letztes Jahr getan:
http://www.spiegel.de/reise/aktuell/schwarzwaldverein-verurteilt-mountainbiker-fallen-a-1039925.html

.


----------



## Zask06 (14. Juni 2016)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Der Schwarzwaldverein hat dies letztes Jahr getan:
> http://www.spiegel.de/reise/aktuell/schwarzwaldverein-verurteilt-mountainbiker-fallen-a-1039925.html
> 
> .


Naja...mit Ruhm bekleckern die sich dabei aber nicht. Auch wenn es ein positives Signal ist, dass die sich überhaupt dazu äußern. Aber.. Viel geredet wenig gesagt. Ich ziehe Folgendes aus diesem Artikel: Diejenigen (Schwarzwaldverein), die diese Zwei-Meter-Regel gefordert und für deren Umsetzung gekämpft haben, wollen aber auch nicht davon abrücken. _"Die Abwärtsradler dürfen nach diesem Paragrafen im Landeswaldgesetz keine Wege nutzen, die schmaler sind - aus Rücksicht auf Wild und Wanderer. Diesen Paragrafen will Keller nicht aufgeben, auch wenn Mountainbiker Freiheit fordern und Tourismusverbänden stöhnen, dass er die Attraktivität der Urlaubsregion beeinträchtige." _

Und dann nölen alle rum dass die Waldautobahnen von Bikern genutzt werden (also gibt wohl welche die das cool finden).

Und Differenzen zwischen Bikern und Wanderern seien "_maßlos übertrieben_".

Ja nee is klar. Deshalb werden solche Fallen gebaut. Weil man sich so lieb hat. 

Ein Hoch auf die Verblendung.

Sorry, aber da scheint die Altersdemenz doch schon Ihre Spuren hinterlassen zu haben.


----------



## bonefacker (20. Juni 2016)

Zwar nicht im Wald, trotzdem gefährlich:
http://www.swp.de/goeppingen/lokales/goeppingen/Toedliche-Falle-in-Unterfuehrung;art1158499,3888303


----------



## zweiheimischer (12. Juli 2016)

super idee


----------



## carlown (12. Juli 2016)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> super idee


Boa, waun i an so an dawisch! ...


----------



## hulster (13. Juli 2016)

carlown schrieb:


> Boa, waun i an so an dawisch! ...



Fallensteller würde man nur mit massivem Einsatz von Wildkameras erwischen - das genau ist das Problem.


----------



## demlak (13. Juli 2016)

und diese Cams wollen wir ja genauso wenig..


----------



## Basti138 (13. Juli 2016)

carlown schrieb:


> Boa, waun i an so an dawisch! ...


Dann host zwoa Botschn


----------



## demlak (14. Juli 2016)

Habt ihr eigentlich irgendwelches Werkzeug pauschal dabei?
Praktisch wäre es ja, wenn man die "nicht strafrechtlich relevanten Dinge" (Sprich Äste/Baumstämme und NICHT Seile/Nagelbretter) einfach auf die Schnelle selber beseitigen kann..
z.b. http://cgi.ebay.de/111930884852
(huch.. war gestern noch 2 Euro günstiger)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (14. Juli 2016)

Oder sowas hier, passt in jeden Rucksack.


----------



## carlown (14. Juli 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> Praktisch wäre es ja, wenn man die "nicht strafrechtlich relevanten Dinge" (Sprich Äste/Baumstämme und NICHT Seile/Nagelbretter) einfach auf die Schnelle selber beseitigen kann..


 
nettes Tool, sowas such ich schon länger, die kleine Handsäge is mir fast zu sperrig im Rucksack, aber diese hätt ich schon öfters brauchen können, wobei es ja immer eine Grauzone ist zb. Umgefallene Bäume damit zu entfernen, immerhin bin ich ja nicht Wegewart o. ähnlich.


----------



## demlak (14. Juli 2016)

grauzone? entweder etwas ist verboten.. oder es ist nicht verboten...


----------



## Yeti666 (14. Juli 2016)

carlown schrieb:


> nettes Tool, sowas such ich schon länger, die kleine Handsäge is mir fast zu sperrig im Rucksack, aber diese hätt ich schon öfters brauchen können, wobei es ja immer eine Grauzone ist zb. Umgefallene Bäume damit zu entfernen, immerhin bin ich ja nicht Wegewart o. ähnlich.



Diese Säge taugt was und ist bei mir seit ein paar Monaten gegen "Jägerblockaden" im Einsatz!
http://www.ro-na.de/epages/62650819.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62650819/Categories/Handkettensaege


----------



## Bener (14. Juli 2016)

Sowatt hab ich auch, in billig und aus China, aber tut was sie soll...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (14. Juli 2016)

Taugen die wirklich? Öfter mal gelesen, dass die (damit meine ich Handkettensägen allgemein, nicht dieses Modell) ganz gerne mal reißen. Wäre ja super, wenn das hier mal eine ist, die hält.

Eine Klappsäge passt auch ganz gut in den Rucksack, allerdings nur für kleinere Äste/Zweige.

Einen richtigen Baumstamm würde ich allerdings auch nicht bearbeiten wollen, das könnte dann tatsächlich eine relevante Sachbeschädigung werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Juli 2016)

Bener schrieb:


> Sowatt hab ich auch, in billig und aus China, aber tut was sie soll...



Hattu Link ?


----------



## demlak (14. Juli 2016)

guck mal post #786


----------



## Leuchtentrager (14. Juli 2016)

.​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Juli 2016)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> http://www.rundschau-online.de/regi...uf-mountainbike-trail-bei-mechernich-24135014



Nu hat der Kerl zwar keine neue Falle gelegt, der Trail ist aber massig mit Hölzern zugelegt worden und ein Baum wurde absichtlich in den Trail hinein gefällt.

Voll der Troll ! Da wird ich mal den Freischneider machen müssen ....


----------



## Armin-Sommer (22. Juli 2016)

Hm....Hm,hm....der Thread stimmt mich nachdenklich und bringt mich gerade auch aus der Idee raus, mich Bike - Eventtechnisch in der Südeifel/Vulkaneifel zu engagieren... bzw mein Engagement derart umzukonstruieren, daß es am Ende kein Spielplatz für Arschgeigen wird. Mit Arschgeigen meine ich Fallensteller auf der einen Seite und Biker auf der Anderen, die meinen es sei "Ihr Trail"... Dieser Thread hat zumindest meine Sinne geschärft für das, was an Zirkus anstünde, würde man biken hier  auch touristisch stärker einbringen wollen. 

Die Vorstellung, daß nun hier auf einmal neonleuchtende Schießbudenfiguren mit Schuppe und Hacke und womöglich Motorsägen ihren "Hometrail" (was für ein bescheuertes Wort!) bauen und bei jedem Stöckchen, das über dem Weg liegt "Hängt ihn höher" gackern... nach der Staatsmacht rufen, oder gar den Punisher fantasieren....Mir ist da jetzt im Moment erst einmal die Lust vergangen, diese Geisteshaltung in irgendeiner Weise mit einem Angebot einzuladen....Nicht attraktiv, in keiner Weise. Schade eigentlich, weil biken echt cool ist...aber das ist denke ich nicht der Punkt...

Das Thema, wer welches Recht im Wald hat ist so alt wie mountainbiking, oder noch älter was die Jagd angeht. Immer wieder sinds die Arschgeigen die dort aufeinander los gehen und sich in strategisch taktische Scharmützel begeben. hm...hm,hm.


----------



## Zask06 (22. Juli 2016)

Du solltest Hallen-Mikado spielen


----------



## prince67 (22. Juli 2016)

Armin-Sommer schrieb:


> Die Vorstellung, daß nun hier auf einmal neonleuchtende Schießbudenfiguren...


Allein diese Bemerkung zeigt, dass du nicht besser, wie die von dir kritisierten Personengruppen bist.


----------



## Armin-Sommer (22. Juli 2016)

Also ich wollte mir nur Luft machen. Es war nicht meine Absicht, daß nun jemand bei Arschgeige oder Schießbudenfigur die Hand hebt. Alles gut. Hab diesbezüglich auch meine Entscheidung getroffen..


----------



## decay (22. Juli 2016)

Überhaupt auch ganz tolerantes Weltbild... m(


----------



## prince67 (23. Juli 2016)

Armin-Sommer schrieb:


> Also ich wollte mir nur Luft machen.


Genau das sagen die Fallensteller bestimmt auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Armin-Sommer (23. Juli 2016)

prince67 schrieb:


> Genau das sagen die Fallensteller bestimmt auch.


Ich weiß nicht, was die Fallensteller bestimmt sagen... lese aber weiterhin beeindruckt und erhellt, was eine gewisse Fraktion derer, die so tun als hätten sie ein Revier zu verteidigen hier so schreiben. Das hab ich zumindest schwarz auf hellgrau.


----------



## demlak (23. Juli 2016)

ich glaube, ihr redet aneinander vorbei.. oder so.. ich kann euch jedenfalls grad nichtmehr folgen..


----------



## Zask06 (25. Juli 2016)

Armin-Sommer schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was die Fallensteller bestimmt sagen... lese aber weiterhin beeindruckt und erhellt, was eine gewisse Fraktion derer, die so tun als hätten sie ein Revier zu verteidigen hier so schreiben. Das hab ich zumindest schwarz auf hellgrau.



Was immer du nimmst..nimm weniger


----------



## Armin-Sommer (25. Juli 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> ich glaube, ihr redet aneinander vorbei.. oder so.. ich kann euch jedenfalls grad nichtmehr folgen..


Verständlich. 
Ausgangspunkt war ein Kommentar von mir in dem ich meinem Unmut darüber Luft gemacht hab, daß *einige* hier unter den bikern mit der gleichen Geisteshaltung unterwegs sind wie die Fallensteller und zuweilen deutlich darüber hinausschießen und bei jedem Kiesel und bei jedem Ast der auf dem Weg liegt, eine Verschwörung gegen Biker sehen. 

Mein Unmut rüht daher, daß ich, als selbst begeisterter biker, in einer Region, die davon etwas unberührter ist, eben biking in einem Projekt verankern wollte und die Attraktivität der Gegend (Touristisch und kulturell)  und das Biken miteinander verbinden wollte.... 

Attraktivität heißt für mich: Spass, fun, Miteinander, gute Zeit, Erholung, Inspiration, Entwicklung, Neues etc...
Attraktivität heißt für mich nicht: Rache, Fahndung, Gebietsansprüche, Spalterei, Ignoranz und Occupation, Fehleinschätzung..etc..

Ich werde wohl hinnehmen müssen, das es so ist, aber mit Anlauf einen Kriegsschauplatz bereiten, wo ich mir etwas cooles vorgestellt habe, werde ich nicht. Ärgerlich für mich ist, daß ich die Idee, die ich für eine gute Idee hielt, fallen lassen muss. Ich werde auch keine Mitstreiter finden, die ein solches Vorhaben netzwerkartig unterstützt, wenn auch nur einer diesen Thread hier liest. Einige haben zu Anfang ebenfalls darauf hingewiesen sind aber weitestgehend offensichtlich ungehört und unkommentiert weggezetert worden. Durchgesetzt hat sich der Kackehauer, der Fallensucher, der Fallendetektor und der Fallensteller Kenner, der Fallenmutmaßer, der Bestrafungsforderer, der Verletzungsvorherseher, der Feindprofiler ...und steht weiter auf dem Gas... 

Da kams her...


----------



## Zask06 (25. Juli 2016)

oider...so wirklich zu helfen ist dir ja auch nicht


----------



## Armin-Sommer (25. Juli 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> oider...so wirklich zu helfen ist dir ja auch nicht


Da siehste mal, wie frustrierend sowas ist dabei haste Dich so angestrengt.  Take it easy. Man lernt am Misserfolg.


----------



## Zask06 (25. Juli 2016)

Armin-Sommer schrieb:


> Da siehste mal, wie frustrierend sowas ist dabei haste Dich so angestrengt.  Take it easy. Man lernt am Misserfolg.


Frustrieren? Ich finds eher lächerlich wie du dich hier hinstellst und von deinem hohen Ross herunter deine doch eher verdrehten Ansichten hier unters Volk versuchst zu bringen. Aber stimmt...könnte man durchaus auch als frustrierend bezeichnen


----------



## Armin-Sommer (25. Juli 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Frustrieren? Ich finds eher lächerlich wie du dich hier hinstellst und von deinem hohen Ross herunter deine doch eher verdrehten Ansichten hier unters Volk versuchst zu bringen. Aber stimmt...könnte man durchaus auch als frustrierend bezeichnen


Was ist denn so verdreht ?


----------



## demlak (25. Juli 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Frustrieren? Ich finds eher lächerlich wie du dich hier hinstellst und von deinem hohen Ross herunter deine doch eher verdrehten Ansichten hier unters Volk versuchst zu bringen. Aber stimmt...könnte man durchaus auch als frustrierend bezeichnen


und dein angreifendes Verhalten ist warum besser?

Vielleicht kommen wir jetzt einfach vom Kindergarten-Niveau wieder zurück zum Thema?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Armin-Sommer (25. Juli 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> Und dein angreifendes Verhalten ist nochmal warum besser?


Obs besser ist weiß ich nicht. Wahrscheinlich nicht. Aber ich weiß es tatsächlich nicht.


----------



## Zask06 (25. Juli 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> und dein angreifendes Verhalten ist warum besser?


Wieso angreifend? Ich greife niemanden an, aber was der Gute da so von sich gibt ist schon ziemlich abenteuerlich und passt hier - zum Thema - so gar nicht. Dazu kann man nicht rausfiltern ob er gegen alle Biker oder nur gegen die "neonfarbenen Schießbudenfiguren" ist oder Leute die auf Hometrails (diese verteufelte Wort) unterwegs sind oder die Fallensteller selbst oder generell gegen jeden ist und darum keine Bike-Aktivitäten vorantreiben will..



demlak schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommen wir jetzt einfach vom Kindergarten-Niveau wieder zurück zum Thema?



Hier stimme ich aber zu!


----------



## Armin-Sommer (25. Juli 2016)

@Zask06 

Ich hab doch klar hingeschrieben, was mein Motiv, die Ursache ist und meine Absichten sind. Was versuchst Du denn zu filtern ? 
Neonfarbene Schießbudenfiguren sind jene, die den Wald umpflügen, den sie nicht kennen und erkennen, der ihnen nicht gehört, weil sie sich ein Fahrrad gekauft haben und nun jene Tat wie selbstverständlich dann als Hometrail taufen und sich so benehmen. Die so nernarrt sind in ihre Identität als "Biker", daß sie jeden Ast, der quer auf dem Weg liegt als Angriffsszenario ansehen, sogar so strunzdämlich sind da auch noch reindemmeln, weil der gestern noch nicht da lag und dann einen Zeitungsartikel lesen, der ein Nagelbrett zeigt und derart aufgestachelt dann Attacke gackern und damit Feindlager bilden, wo weit und breit kein Feind wäre. 

Ich hab auch nichts gegen "Biker" ich bike selbst mit großem Vergnügen
Und wenn ich einen Ast sehe, fahr ich drüber, außenrum, vielleicht gelingt mir ein Spüngelchen...oder ich räume ihn weg. 

Wenn Du noch mehr Filter brauchen solltest, oder Detaills, frag halt.


----------



## Yeti666 (25. Juli 2016)

Armin-Sommer schrieb:


> Verständlich.
> Ausgangspunkt war ein Kommentar von mir in dem ich meinem Unmut darüber Luft gemacht hab, daß *einige* hier unter den bikern mit der gleichen Geisteshaltung unterwegs sind wie die Fallensteller und zuweilen deutlich darüber hinausschießen und bei jedem Kiesel und bei jedem Ast der auf dem Weg liegt, eine Verschwörung gegen Biker sehen.
> 
> Mein Unmut rüht daher, daß ich, als selbst begeisterter biker, in einer Region, die davon etwas unberührter ist, eben biking in einem Projekt verankern wollte und die Attraktivität der Gegend (Touristisch und kulturell)  und das Biken miteinander verbinden wollte....
> ...



Tja, willkommen in der realen Welt...aber träum schön weiter und schweb in den Sonnenuntergang auf Deiner rosaroten Wolke


----------



## Armin-Sommer (25. Juli 2016)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Tja, willkommen in der realen Welt...aber träum schön weiter und schweb in den Sonnenuntergang auf Deiner rosaroten Wolke


 Och, ich kenne die ja schon gut, diese "reale Welt". Ich mache gerade auf dem Bike immer wieder die Erfahrung, daß man eben dieser Realität für eine Weile entfliehen kann. Die Vorstellung, daß diese "reale Welt" nun auch noch die Oasen auffrisst, ermuntert wenig. Geträumt hatte ich eher davon, diese Oase etwas zu...naja...erschließen und vielleicht auch an der Realität zu drehen...mal sehn.


----------



## Zask06 (25. Juli 2016)

Armin-Sommer schrieb:


> @Zask06
> 
> Ich hab doch klar hingeschrieben, was mein Motiv, die Ursache ist und meine Absichten sind. Was versuchst Du denn zu filtern ?
> Neonfarbene Schießbudenfiguren sind jene, die den Wald umpflügen, den sie nicht kennen und erkennen, der ihnen nicht gehört, weil sie sich ein Fahrrad gekauft haben und nun jene Tat wie selbstverständlich dann als Hometrail taufen und sich so benehmen. Die so nernarrt sind in ihre Identität als "Biker", daß sie jeden Ast, der quer auf dem Weg liegt als Angriffsszenario ansehen, sogar so strunzdämlich sind da auch noch reindemmeln, weil der gestern noch nicht da lag und dann einen Zeitungsartikel lesen, der ein Nagelbrett zeigt und derart aufgestachelt dann Attacke gackern und damit Feindlager bilden, wo weit und breit kein Feind wäre.
> ...



Sorry aber du hast ja mal keinen Meter verinnerlicht, um was es hier genau geht! Da lohnt sich dann leider auch keine weitere Diskussion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zask06 (25. Juli 2016)

Armin-Sommer schrieb:


> diese Oase etwas zu...naja...erschließen und vielleicht auch an der Realität zu drehen...mal sehn


Na, dann pass aber auf, dass dir da keiner Nagelbretter hinlegt oder Drähte quer durch die "Oasen" spannt...auf Kopfhöhe. Das kann übel enden.


----------



## dickerbert (25. Juli 2016)

Naja, in gewisser Weise kann ich @Armin-Sommer schon verstehen. 
Ich kann zum Beispiel nicht nachvollziehen, dass die meisten Leute (nicht nur hier, sondern auch in der Presse) bei einem Nagelbrett sofort an eine Bikerfalle denken. 
Wieso ausgerechnet gegen Biker? 
Fußgänger treten rein, Hunde treten rein, Waldtiere treten rein. Alle treten rein und verletzen sich. Ein Biker fährt drüber und hat 'nen Platten. Ernsthaft? DAS soll die Motivation sein? Reifen zerstechen?!

Ich glaube eher, dass "Nagelbrettverstecker" überhaupt kein rechtes Feindbild haben, sondern einfach gerne allen Anderen Schaden zufügen. Warum auch immer. 
Als Kind hab ich auch Schnecken auf Böller gesetzt. Nicht weil ich etwas gegen Schnecken hatte, sondern weil ich's einfach lustig fand. So ähnlich wird es bei den Nagelbrett-Typen auch sein.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (25. Juli 2016)

Ich hab' sogar 'n vernageltes Brett vor 'm Kopf  .


----------



## TheFroggy (25. Juli 2016)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher, dass "Nagelbrettverstecker" überhaupt kein rechtes Feindbild haben, sondern einfach gerne allen Anderen Schaden zufügen. Warum auch immer.
> Als Kind hab ich auch Schnecken auf Böller gesetzt. Nicht weil ich etwas gegen Schnecken hatte, sondern weil ich's einfach lustig fand. So ähnlich wird es bei den Nagelbrett-Typen auch sein.



Oder Kinder die zufiel Kevin - Allein Zuhause gesehen haben und sich nichts dabei denken, das die jemand anderen dabei Weh tun können... Soll auch schon vorgekommen sein.


----------



## Zask06 (25. Juli 2016)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher, dass "Nagelbrettverstecker" überhaupt kein rechtes Feindbild haben, sondern einfach gerne allen Anderen Schaden zufügen. Warum auch immer.



Na ich vermute eher, da gibt es solche und solche. Die einen die es grad auf Biker abgesehen haben und die von dir genannte Fraktion. Zumindest, was solche Fallen im Wald angeht. Besser machts das allerdings nicht und eine Differenzierung ist hier eigentlich vollkommen überflüssig.


----------



## Armin-Sommer (25. Juli 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Na ich vermute eher, da gibt es solche und solche. Die einen die es grad auf Biker abgesehen haben und die von dir genannte Fraktion. Zumindest, was solche Fallen im Wald angeht. Besser machts das allerdings nicht und eine Differenzierung ist hier eigentlich vollkommen überflüssig.


Die Differenzierung ist entscheidend. Sie ist entscheidend, bei der Auswahl der Mittel, die das verhindern oder eine solche Tat hemmen können. Das Motiv. 
Wenn ich das habe oder erkenne, hab ich Optionen.


----------



## demlak (25. Juli 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Na ich vermute eher, da gibt es solche und solche. Die einen die es grad auf Biker abgesehen haben und die von dir genannte Fraktion. Zumindest, was solche Fallen im Wald angeht. Besser machts das allerdings nicht und eine Differenzierung ist hier eigentlich vollkommen überflüssig.



Leute.. mal ernsthaft... solange ihr selber nicht den Gedanken hegt, irgendwelche Fallen aufzubauen.. und/oder ähnliche psychotische Tendenzen in euch tragt und/oder Psychologische Fachkompetenzen mitbringt, die über das Hobby-Psychologen-dasein hinaus gehen, solltet ihr euch über die Motive solcher Fallensteller keine ernsthaften Gedanken machen - da kommt so oder so nur Stammtisch-Gebrabbel bei rum..

Unabhängig von der fachlichen Kompetenz die Motive zu verstehen, bleibt auch her im Raum stehen, dass die ganzen Spekulationen auch irrelevant sind, da es um die Wirkung und nicht um die Ursache geht. Wenn ich in einem Nagelbrett oder Stahlseil hängen bleibe, ist es mir, gelinde gesagt, scheißegal warum das da liegt/hängt.. es interessiert mich nur, dass es dort liegt/hängt und wie ich ohne Verletzungen aus der Nummer raus komme.

Täter und Motive zu ermitteln ist Aufgabe von Fachkompetenzen und führt hier in einem Foren-Thread nur zu unfruchtbaren Diskussionen.

just my 2 cent


----------



## Yeti666 (25. Juli 2016)

Armin-Sommer schrieb:


> Och, ich kenne die ja schon gut, diese "reale Welt". Ich mache gerade auf dem Bike immer wieder die Erfahrung, daß man eben dieser Realität für eine Weile entfliehen kann. Die Vorstellung, daß diese "reale Welt" nun auch noch die Oasen auffrisst, ermuntert wenig. Geträumt hatte ich eher davon, diese Oase etwas zu...naja...erschließen und vielleicht auch an der Realität zu drehen...mal sehn.



Der Realität kann man nicht entfliehen noch kann man etwas daran drehen, man man was für Zeugs nimmst Du ein


----------



## Zask06 (25. Juli 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> Leute.. mal ernsthaft... solange ihr selber nicht den Gedanken hegt, irgendwelche Fallen aufzubauen.. und/oder ähnliche psychotische Tendenzen in euch tragt und/oder Psychologische Fachkompetenzen mitbringt, die über das Hobby-Psychologen-dasein hinaus gehen, solltet ihr euch über die Motive solcher Fallensteller keine ernsthaften Gedanken machen - da kommt so oder so nur Stammtisch-Gebrabbel bei rum..
> 
> Unabhängig von der fachlichen Kompetenz die Motive zu verstehen, bleibt auch her im Raum stehen, dass die ganzen Spekulationen auch irrelevant sind, da es um die Wirkung und nicht um die Ursache geht. Wenn ich in einem Nagelbrett oder Stahlseil hängen bleibe, ist es mir, gelinde gesagt, scheißegal warum das da liegt/hängt.. es interessiert mich nur, dass es dort liegt/hängt und wie ich ohne Verletzungen aus der Nummer raus komme.
> 
> ...


Sehe ich ganz genauso, deshalb macht eine Differenzierung keinen Sinn. Genauso wenig wie der Versuch, solche Bekloppten zu verstehen. Ich glaube sogar, wenn ich sowas verstehen/nachvollziehen könnte, hätte ich selbst was am Kopf.


----------



## Armin-Sommer (25. Juli 2016)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Der Realität kann man nicht entfliehen noch kann man etwas daran drehen, man man was für Zeugs nimmst Du ein


Natürlich kann man das. Ich hab jederzeit die Möglichkeit mein Verhalten mal so oder anders zu entscheiden. Das ist zu 100% Wirksam in der Realität und bildet sie sogar. Wenn ich jetzt mein Handy aus dem Fenster schmeiße dann ist das real. Wenn ichs lasse, dann eben das. 
Wenn ich nächste Woche vorschlage, daß ein Bikeparadies die Rettung für das Objekt ist, dann werden Menschen darüber nachdenken, weil ich das getan habe. Wenn nicht, dann eher nicht. Wenn sie die Idee gut finden, dann kann ich sie auf diesen Thread aufmerksam machen oder es bleiben lassen. Ich kann anfangen von Nagelbrettern und Wanderer / biker / Bauernkriegen zu referieren oder es bleiben lassen.... Ich kann aber auch von einem bikefreien Wanderparadies mit Kräuterführungen reden... Wo wir gerade bei der Frage sind, was ich einnehme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zask06 (25. Juli 2016)




----------



## Armin-Sommer (25. Juli 2016)

Versuch...

Also, wenn in einer Gegend Unmut aufkommt, gegen Biker, was vielen Fallensteller das Motiv liefern könnte, weil sie mit mehrheitlichem Rückhalt rechnen, dann würde ich überlegen, wie man das Missverhältnis wieder herstellt oder überhaupt erst Akzeptanz erzeugt. 

Offen sein, nicht abgrenzen
Kommunikation suchen
Präsent sein. Events, Aktionen etc..
Sich im Bereich Wald und Forst engagieren ( z.B. Bach - Patenschaft übernehmen, Workpartyweekend ) 
Bike und Wanderer Fest. Leute in der Region einladen und zeigen was man kann und tut. Geschicklichkeitsparcour für interessierte Wandere z.B.)
...etc...Reputation aufbauen. 

Mir fallen massenweise abgefahrene Aktionen ein... Holz mit Hänger abtransportieren und dabei trainieren. Downhill mit Hänger sogar ???) So als Event...Hänger auch noch selbst gebaut, mit Dämpfergabeln... Für Meterholz...

All das, wenns denn gemacht wird, würde die Grundlage für Fallenstellerei sicher deutlich verringern, weil sich die Fallensteller nicht auf Verständnis abstützen könnten. Die Schwelle für so eine Tat wäre deutlich höher gesetzt. 

Nur mal so...


----------



## Zask06 (25. Juli 2016)

Auch wenn sich das (zumindest für mein Verständnis) so gar nicht mit deinen vorherigen Posts deckt, geb ich dir hier auf jeden Fall recht. Ob solche das abschreckt, wer weiß, aber die Möglichkeit, dass es weniger werden durch Sensibilisierung kann durchaus gegeben sein.


----------



## Armin-Sommer (25. Juli 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Auch wenn sich das (zumindest für mein Verständnis) so gar nicht mit deinen vorherigen Posts deckt, geb ich dir hier auf jeden Fall recht. Ob solche das abschreckt, wer weiß, aber die Möglichkeit, dass es weniger werden durch Sensibilisierung kann durchaus gegeben sein.


Wenn Du Dir in mögliche Gemütszustände vorstellst, die sowas motivieren können, wird womöglich aus dem Bikerfeind sogar ein Freund, weil er teilhaben kann. 
Neid zum Beispiel. Geltungsdrang, Angst, das alles zusammen, mit fehlenden Fähigkeiten, sich auszudrücken....da is schnell was zusammengebraut... 

Wenn nun dieser Mensch eingeladen wird, oder zumindest nicht davon abgeschreckt wird, sich zu nähern (Offen sein, nicht abgrenzen) wird er womöglich sogar biker "verteidigen" wollen. Sich womöglich auch ein bike besorgen und biker werden. Die Übergänge hier sind hauchdünn. Und ob er jetzt Nagelbretter baut, oder beim Bikebollerwagen den Rahmen schweißt, hängt wesentlich davon ab, welchen Weg er beschreiten kann. Wer Nagelbretter auslegt hat Schwierigkeiten beim Wege finden und wenn er da, wo er womöglich hin will keinen findet, entsteht Hass...(extrem verkürzt)


----------



## Deleted 217350 (25. Juli 2016)

Ihr labert vielleicht einen Scheiß  .


----------



## Zask06 (25. Juli 2016)

aja..is Montag


----------



## Armin-Sommer (25. Juli 2016)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Ihr labert vielleicht einen Scheiß  .


Tja, der eine scheißts, der andre frissts


----------



## demlak (25. Juli 2016)

Überall in der Welt (vermutlich hauptsächlich in Deutschland *g*) hängen hier und da mal Zettel im Wald, die dazu aufrufen dort nicht mit dem Bike lang zu fahren.. wegen angeblicher Umweltschädigung, etc..

bsp.:

 

Wäre es nicht das Offensichtlichste aller Dinge, wenn man 1:1 reagiert und Zettel aufhängt, die pro-Bike "werben"? Ein paar _fundierte_ Argumente, etwas Sachlichkeit.. das ganze in einem ermutigenden Fließtext gebettet. Vielleicht bringt's was?

Daneben und/oder als alternative könnte man auch ganz simpel Aufklärung betreiben und Zettel aufhängen, die für Fallensteller gedacht sind. Ich würde davon ausgehen, dass nur ein Bruchteil der Fallensteller eine destruktive Absicht inne hat. Vielleicht ist den meisten auch nicht mal um ihre gefährlichen Wirkung bewusst. Oder sie wissen eventuell nicht mal, dass dort Radfahrer lang fahren und diese anders gefährdet sind als eventuell angepeilte Wanderer?
(nicht jedem erschließt sich, dass auf einem 30cm breiten Pfad auch Rad gefahren wird - teils mit 30kmh.)

Natürlich das ganze laminieren.. und mit Draht/Bindfaden um den Baum wickeln und nicht mit Nagel ins Holz jagen.


----------



## hulster (26. Juli 2016)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Naja, in gewisser Weise kann ich @Armin-Sommer schon verstehen.
> Ich kann zum Beispiel nicht nachvollziehen, dass die meisten Leute (nicht nur hier, sondern auch in der Presse) bei einem Nagelbrett sofort an eine Bikerfalle denken.
> Wieso ausgerechnet gegen Biker?
> Fußgänger treten rein, Hunde treten rein, Waldtiere treten rein. Alle treten rein und verletzen sich. Ein Biker fährt drüber und hat 'nen Platten. Ernsthaft? DAS soll die Motivation sein? Reifen zerstechen?!
> ...



Das glaube ich siehst du falsch. Das ist ganz klar gegen Biker gerichtet. Da bei den Fallenstellern aber offensichtlich, da nicht über die möglichen Folgen ausser Plattem nachdenkend, der Kopf nicht mehr ganz ordentlich funktioniert, haben die auch nicht dran gedacht, dass sie andere in Mitleidenschaft ziehen und die Folgen weit schlimmer sein können als ein Platten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Armin-Sommer (26. Juli 2016)

Hat schon mal jemand mit der Möglichkeit gespielt, daß eventuell auch Biker als Fallensteller in Frage kämen ? Besseres Bike, Mädel ausgespannt, sich aufgespielt, konkurrierende Gruppe, Cliquengedöns ? etc. 
"Die Fallensteller" gibts womöglich gar nicht. Hier wird zum Teil so getan, als sei es der Gegenverband des deutschen Sportbundes.(Nagelbrettfallenstellerbverband eV.)  Ist es eine Einzelperson, sind es mehrere ? Mann, Frau, Jugendliche/r, Kind ? Alle Aussagen zu möglichen Fallenstellern stehn auf dünnem Eis und sie äußern sich auch nicht bekennend oder öffentlich. Oder vielleicht ein Investor, der die Szene runter bringen will, um sichere Trails gegen entsprechendes Entgeld attraktiv zu machen ? etc...etc...


----------



## WhisKey_Seb (26. Juli 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich würde davon ausgehen, dass nur ein Bruchteil der Fallensteller eine destruktive Absicht inne hat. Vielleicht ist den meisten auch nicht mal um ihre gefährlichen Wirkung bewusst. Oder sie wissen eventuell nicht mal, dass dort Radfahrer lang fahren und diese anders gefährdet sind als eventuell angepeilte Wanderer?
> (nicht jedem erschließt sich, dass auf einem 30cm breiten Pfad auch Rad gefahren wird - teils mit 30kmh.)
> ...



Also wenn jemand nicht um die Gefährlichkeit eines Nagelbrettes oder eines quer über den Weg gespannten Seiles weiß, dann sollte diese Person aber mal wirklich zum Arzt gehen. Was für eine Absicht sollte jemand der sowas im Wald installiert denn sonst haben? Wenn Du jetzt von Baumstämmen auf dem Weg geredet hast, dann unterscheiden sich unsere Begrifflichkeiten von "Falle".


----------



## Zask06 (26. Juli 2016)

Armin-Sommer schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand mit der Möglichkeit gespielt, daß eventuell auch Biker als Fallensteller in Frage kämen ? Besseres Bike, Mädel ausgespannt, sich aufgespielt, konkurrierende Gruppe, Cliquengedöns ? etc.



Also ausschließen vielleicht nicht, aber das halte ich doch für sehr weit her geholt. MMn ist hier wohl doch das Einfachste auch das Naheliegendste.


----------



## decay (26. Juli 2016)

Gleich kommt hier noch Frau Künast ums Eck...


----------



## Zask06 (26. Juli 2016)

naja...erschießen wird die uns nicht


----------



## Armin-Sommer (26. Juli 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Also ausschließen vielleicht nicht, aber das halte ich doch für sehr weit her geholt. MMn ist hier wohl doch das Einfachste auch das Naheliegendste.


Also ich würde es sogar, hinter dem Standardverdächigen, dem unbekannten Sonderling, auf Platz zwei setzen. Ich halte es sogar für möglich, daß jemand selbst ein Brett klar macht, rein fährt um einen Artikel und sich selbst in die Zeitung zu bringen. ... vielleicht sogar mit weitreichenderen Überlegungen...

Btw mal die Frage, wer von den Teilnehmenden an diesem Thread denn tatsächlich selbst Erfahrungen mit Fallen gemacht hat. Fallen, nicht Äste oder Steine etc... Und wieviele, das nur aus der Zeitung kennen. 

Das ist jetzt nicht weit her geholt, das ist gängige Praxis in der Medienwelt und der Politik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (26. Juli 2016)

WhisKey_Seb schrieb:


> Also wenn jemand nicht um die Gefährlichkeit eines Nagelbrettes oder eines quer über den Weg gespannten Seiles weiß, dann sollte diese Person aber mal wirklich zum Arzt gehen. Was für eine Absicht sollte jemand der sowas im Wald installiert denn sonst haben? Wenn Du jetzt von Baumstämmen auf dem Weg geredet hast, dann unterscheiden sich unsere Begrifflichkeiten von "Falle".


Wenn eine Person eine Falle stellt, ist dies, aus meiner Sicht, schon Grund genug für einen Arztbesuch.. vollkommen unabhängig von der Mentalen Fähigkeit die Folgen abschätzen zu können.

@All
und schon wieder spekuliert ihr über Mögliche Hintergründe.. Warum? Wozu? Und vorallem: was befähigt euch dazu, hierbei etwas fundiertes Beizutragen und nicht nur aus dem Bauch heraus wild herumzuspekulieren?


----------



## Armin-Sommer (26. Juli 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> @All
> und schon wieder spekuliert ihr über Mögliche Hintergründe.. Warum? Wozu? Und vorallem: was befähigt euch dazu, hierbei etwas fundiertes Beizutragen und nicht nur aus dem Bauch heraus wild herumzuspekulieren?


Weil das das Mittel ist, die Szenerie auszuleuchten. Wenn keine "Zutatern"  auffindbar sind, so macht es Sinn, zu spekulieren und Szenerien zu konstruieren und somit Plausibilitäten herzustellen. Das heißt, man schlüpft in mögliche Rollen, stellt sich vor man wäre, wird empathisch, , tut so als ob und und und... Spielen mit möglichen Konstellationen. Eine Strategie, um Wahrscheinlichkeiten auszuloten, Quellen kritisch zu hinterfragen ... Bis dahin war man nicht befähigt, wird es über den Prozess des Spekulierens aber unter Umständen durchaus.


----------



## Zask06 (26. Juli 2016)

Ich behaupte solche Leute sind schlicht und ergreifend bekloppt (was noch höflich ausgedrückt ist). Das ist keine Spekulation, sondern Tatsache. Das Warum und Wieso spielt bei Bekloppten keine Rolle da es sowieso irrational ist und von normal denkenden Menschen nicht erfasst werden kann.


----------



## demlak (26. Juli 2016)

Armin-Sommer schrieb:


> Weil das das Mittel ist, die Szenerie auszuleuchten. Wenn keine "Zutatern"  auffindbar sind, so macht es Sinn, zu spekulieren und Szenerien zu konstruieren und somit Plausibilitäten herzustellen. Das heißt, man schlüpft in mögliche Rollen, stellt sich vor man wäre, wird empathisch, , tut so als ob und und und... Spielen mit möglichen Konstellationen. Eine Strategie, um Wahrscheinlichkeiten auszuloten, Quellen kritisch zu hinterfragen ... Bis dahin war man nicht befähigt, wird es über den Prozess des Spekulierens aber unter Umständen durchaus.


Wer Erkenntnisgewinn anpeilt, sollte vielleicht mal das wilde rumspekulieren lassen und eine Fachkompetenz fragen.


----------



## Armin-Sommer (26. Juli 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> Wer Erkenntnisgewinn anpeilt, sollte vielleicht mal das wilde rumspekulieren lassen und eine Fachkompetenz fragen.


Und wer wäre das ?


----------



## demlak (26. Juli 2016)

Armin-Sommer schrieb:


> Und wer wäre das ?


Psychologen
also richtige.. und nicht solche Hobby-Psychologen wie in diesem Thread


----------



## Armin-Sommer (26. Juli 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> Psychologen
> also richtige.. und nicht solche Hobby-Psychologen wie in diesem Thread


Bist Du Psychologe ? Woher weißt Du, wer hier Psychologe ist und wer nicht ? Haste jetzt hoffentlich nicht spekuliert ...


----------



## demlak (26. Juli 2016)

Ich bin kein Psychologe. Aber man muss auch kein Psychologe - noch nichtmal Akademiker - sein, um fachliche Beiträge von Geschwafel unterscheiden zu können.


----------



## adsiebenaz (26. Juli 2016)

Lächerlichste Diskussion seit langem.
Fallensteller sind Arschlöcher.
Sollte genügen.


----------



## Armin-Sommer (26. Juli 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Psychologe. Aber man muss auch kein Psychologe - noch nichtmal Akademiker - sein, um fachliche Beiträge von Geschwafel unterscheiden zu können.


Doch müsstest Du tatsächlich. Du hast doch selbst diese Kompetenz eingefordert und forderst sie gerade wieder ein. Woran erkennst Du denn Geschwafel und woran einen fachlichen Beitrag, wenn Du Dir im gleichen Satz die Unfähigkeit mit Deiner eigenen Aussage dazu attestierst.

Was stört Dich denn an der Spekulation ? Was, wenn ich Dir nun sage, daß Spekulation über Gesagtes und Absichten grundsätzlich Voraussetzung sein müssen, um überhaupt zu kommunizieren ? Dazu noch sprachlich oder schriftlich, was eine Abstraktion dessen ist ?

Doch, Schwafeln, Quasseln, und vielleicht auch fachliches ist der Schlüssel zur Enthüllung der Absichten eines Fallenstellers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Armin-Sommer (26. Juli 2016)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> Lächerlichste Diskussion seit langem.
> Fallensteller sind Arschlöcher.
> Sollte genügen.


Wenn Dir die Umbenennung genügt. Dann sind es eben Arschlöcher, die Fallen aufstellen. Wenn sie es als Arschlöcher dann nicht mehr tun, haste gewonnen.


----------



## demlak (26. Juli 2016)

Der Unterschied zwischen Geschwafel und fachlichen Beiträgen machen die nachvollziehbaren Argumentationen aus. Begründungen die nicht aus dem Bauch heraus kommen, sondern belegbar sind. Man spricht auch von wissenschaftlichkeit.

Da ein Fortführen an dieser Stelle, aus meiner Sicht, genauso sinnfrei ist, wie das erwähnte Spekulieren, klinke ich mich aus der "Diskussion" nun aus.


----------



## dickerbert (26. Juli 2016)

hulster schrieb:


> Das glaube ich siehst du falsch. Das ist ganz klar gegen Biker gerichtet. Da bei den Fallenstellern aber offensichtlich, da nicht über die möglichen Folgen ausser Plattem nachdenkend, der Kopf nicht mehr ganz ordentlich funktioniert, haben die auch nicht dran gedacht, dass sie andere in Mitleidenschaft ziehen und die Folgen weit schlimmer sein können als ein Platten.


Woran machst du das fest? Weil die Zeitungen auch genauso berichten? Woher haben die das? 
Ich glaube, je mehr über dieses Thema geredet wird und immer nur der Mountainbiker als Feindbild herangezogen wird, umso weniger wird über mögliche andere Motive nachgedacht. Nach dem Motto: Alle denken so, es steht in der Zeitung, also ist es so. 

Und was geschieht gerade in dem Thread?: Es wird angeprangert zu spekulieren. Einfach mal anders zu denken, scheint nicht erwünscht zu sein.
Mit dem Biker, der sich in seiner Opferrolle sehr wohl fühlt und hinter jedem Ast eine Falle wittert, hatte Armin wohl doch nicht so unrecht...


----------



## everywhere.local (26. Juli 2016)

Ah, den Thread gibt es ja immer noch. Schön. Hat sich mal so ein ominöser Fallensteller hier im Thread gemeldet, sein Fehlverhalten eingesehen und Besserung gelobt? 

Wenn ja: gut gemacht


----------



## Zask06 (26. Juli 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Ah, den Thread gibt es ja immer noch. Schön. Hat sich mal so ein ominöser Fallensteller hier im Thread gemeldet, sein Fehlverhalten eingesehen und Besserung gelobt?
> 
> Wenn ja: gut gemacht


Das glaubst du doch selber nicht


----------



## everywhere.local (26. Juli 2016)

Ich dachte, das habe ich auch so ausreichend deutlich rüber gebracht...


----------



## Zask06 (26. Juli 2016)

Mh..jetz isses klarer


----------



## hulster (26. Juli 2016)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Woran machst du das fest? Weil die Zeitungen auch genauso berichten? Woher haben die das?



Nein - weder das, noch Opferrolle, noch sonst was. Sondern ganz einfach Logik.
Kein Mensch, auch nicht so ein Idiot, käme auf die Idee, Wanderer, Kinder, Tiere im Allgemeinen mit einem Nagelbrett zu attackieren. 
Die Idee ist einfach einen Platten zu verursachen und leider vergessen zu haben, dass dies auch einen Sturz zur Folge haben  könnte und Mensch und Tier auch reintreten könnten.


----------



## Zask06 (26. Juli 2016)

hulster schrieb:


> Kein Mensch, auch nicht so ein Idiot, käme auf die Idee, Wanderer, Kinder, Tiere im Allgemeinen mit einem Nagelbrett zu attackieren.



Da wäre ich mir aber nicht so sicher. Wie schon mal vorher gesagt: Irrationalität ist für "Normal" denkende Menschen nicht erfassbar. Soll auch Leute geben, die im Namen irgendwelcher scheinheiligen Götter anderen Leuten den Kopf abhacken. Glaubt man auch nicht, dass jemand sowas macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (26. Juli 2016)

Was ist mit den Leuten, die Rattengift-Mettbällchen verstecken oder Würstchen mit Rasierklingen spicken? Könnten die nicht auf die Idee kommen, ein Nagelbrett gegen Hunde auszulegen? 

Oder ist es nunmal so, dass es für jedes Feindbild genau abgrenzbare Fallen gibt?:
- Giftköder für Hunde
- Nagelbretter und Drahtseile für Mountainbiker
- Ölspuren für Motorradfahrer
Keinerlei Überschneidungen, Ende der Diskussion, weil "isso". So wirkt es mir gerade.


----------



## skaster (26. Juli 2016)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Was ist mit den Leuten, die Rattengift-Mettbällchen verstecken oder Würstchen mit Rasierklingen spicken? Könnten die nicht auf die Idee kommen, ein Nagelbrett gegen Hunde auszulegen?


Total ineffektiv und die Gefahr bei der Anbringung entdeckt/beobachtet zu werden ist deutlich größer. Die Leute die so etwas machen sind vielleicht nicht ganz richtig in der Birne, meistens aber nicht strohdumm. Auszuschließen ist es zwar nicht zu 100 %, aber doch eher nicht wahrscheinlich.


dickerbert schrieb:


> Oder ist es nunmal so, dass es für jedes Feindbild genau abgrenzbare Fallen gibt?:
> - Giftköder für Hunde
> - Nagelbretter und Drahtseile für Mountainbiker
> - Ölspuren für Motorradfahrer
> Keinerlei Überschneidungen, Ende der Diskussion, weil "isso". So wirkt es mir gerade.


Naja, ich habe jedenfalls noch nicht davon gehört, dass ein Biker mit einem Rattengiftmettbällchen attakiert wurde. Jede Falle hat ein bestimmtes Ziel, die Nagelbretter zielen auch meines Erachtens auf bereifte Naturnutzer, Mettbällchen eher auf die vierpfotigen. Auch die Stöckchenleger wollen bestimmt keine Kinderwagen schiebenden Omis behindern, sonst würde man solche Dinge wohl auch auf Waldautobahnen vermehrt sehen. Dass sich bei den Behinderungen und Gefährdungen Überschneidungen ergeben liegt auf der Hand, ändern aber m.M.n. nichts am Primärziel des Aggressors.
In so fern würde ich mal behaupten, dass deine Liste eine Wahrscheinlichkeit von 3 Sigma erfüllt.


----------



## Armin-Sommer (27. Juli 2016)

Waldautobahn is zwar ein witziges Wort im Zusammenhang (ich benutze es selbst) mit biken, aber ein Waldweg ist keine Waldautobahn. Das beschreibt die Sicht eines Bikers auf den Waldweg und er ist damit sicher nicht in einer Linie mit Forst, Jagd, Wanderern, Umweltschützern etc... Wenn nun Biker anfangen, ein Wortspiel nun in den Bereich einer Bedrohungslage zu ziehen und Schlüsse aus der Lage von Stöckchen da auch noch mit einbeziehen, Stöckchen im Wald gar als Indiz für Fallenstellerei argumentieren, könnten sich Nagelbrettbastler auch genüsslich zurücklehnen und warten, bis derartige Fremdlinge politisch aus dem öffentlichen Wald rausfliegen.
Wald ist Wald und keine bebaumte Funbike - Trail - Verkehrsinfrastruktur. Wer sich bereits vor der Zeit im Wald aufgehalten hat, als man mit Rädern eher weniger dort gefahren ist, gabs im Wald "Stöckchen. Das mag für einige völlig überraschend klingen, aber im Wald gibts Stöckchen....Doch! ... und auch eingearbeitete Scherben im Weg. War früher Gang und Gäbe, zerkleinerten Bauschutt und Fliesenreste auf Wege auszubringen um sie zu befestigen. War nicht old english, wurde aber gemacht...lange bevor das Wort mountainbiking in Wörterbüchern stand. Und Stöckchen gabs davor auch schon. Auf Wegen, Pfaden, Wildwechseln...Und auch Nagelbretter. Seinerzeit eher gegen Jäger oder motorisierte Enduristen oder Abkürzer... Auch Steine lagen auf dem Weg, die sind schon mal vom Anhänger gefallen...

Jeder, der sich daran gestört hat, hats mit dem Fuss weggekickt, oder den Ast eben rüber geschleift, drüber oder durchgeklettert...Im Falle von Nagelbrettern wurde es an der Theke der Dorfkneipe diskutiert... ...Und nun, Jahre später taucht der Fun und Trailbiker in der Szenerie auf und was macht der, der Topfahrer ? Der semmelt rein...und hat keine Idee, wo das Stöckchen oder der Stein denn nun her gekommen sein könnte...Kein Herkomm wo das Ahnung....Mysteriös...Ein Stöckchen im Wald, wie kann das sein, auf meinem Hometrail ? Und wieso nur auf meinem Hometrail und nicht auf meiner Waldautobahn ? (Was natürlich Käse ist, weil sie da auch liegen) Das muss ein Kranker da hin gelegt haben. Wer Nagelbretter auslegt, wie neulich in der Zeitung, der schiebt auch Stöckchen auf meinen Hometrail....den ich mir mit Schippe und Hacke zurechtgepflügt habe um cool schreddern zu können, oder zu flowen, je nach Federweg und Specialbikeboah...

Also mich habt ihr überzeugt....einige und nicht gerade wenige hier haben es echt voll drauf ...Vollchecker.


----------



## adsiebenaz (27. Juli 2016)

Armin-Sommer schrieb:


> Waldautobahn is zwar ein witziges Wort im Zusammenhang (ich benutze es selbst) mit biken, aber ein Waldweg ist keine Waldautobahn. Das beschreibt die Sicht eines Bikers auf den Waldweg und er ist damit sicher nicht in einer Linie mit Forst, Jagd, Wanderern, Umweltschützern etc... Wenn nun Biker anfangen, ein Wortspiel nun in den Bereich einer Bedrohungslage zu ziehen und Schlüsse aus der Lage von Stöckchen da auch noch mit einbeziehen, Stöckchen im Wald gar als Indiz für Fallenstellerei argumentieren, könnten sich Nagelbrettbastler auch genüsslich zurücklehnen und warten, bis derartige Fremdlinge politisch aus dem öffentlichen Wald rausfliegen.
> Wald ist Wald und keine bebaumte Funbike - Trail - Verkehrsinfrastruktur. Wer sich bereits vor der Zeit im Wald aufgehalten hat, als man mit Rädern eher weniger dort gefahren ist, gabs im Wald "Stöckchen. Das mag für einige völlig überraschend klingen, aber im Wald gibts Stöckchen....Doch! ... und auch eingearbeitete Scherben im Weg. War früher Gang und Gäbe, zerkleinerten Bauschutt und Fliesenreste auf Wege auszubringen um sie zu befestigen. War nicht old english, wurde aber gemacht...lange bevor das Wort mountainbiking in Wörterbüchern stand. Und Stöckchen gabs davor auch schon. Auf Wegen, Pfaden, Wildwechseln...Und auch Nagelbretter. Seinerzeit eher gegen Jäger oder motorisierte Enduristen oder Abkürzer... Auch Steine lagen auf dem Weg, die sind schon mal vom Anhänger gefallen...
> 
> Jeder, der sich daran gestört hat, hats mit dem Fuss weggekickt, oder den Ast eben rüber geschleift, drüber oder durchgeklettert...Im Falle von Nagelbrettern wurde es an der Theke der Dorfkneipe diskutiert... ...Und nun, Jahre später taucht der Fun und Trailbiker in der Szenerie auf und was macht der, der Topfahrer ? Der semmelt rein...und hat keine Idee, wo das Stöckchen oder der Stein denn nun her gekommen sein könnte...Kein Herkomm wo das Ahnung....Mysteriös...Ein Stöckchen im Wald, wie kann das sein, auf meinem Hometrail ? Und wieso nur auf meinem Hometrail und nicht auf meiner Waldautobahn ? (Was natürlich Käse ist, weil sie da auch liegen) Das muss ein Kranker da hin gelegt haben. Wer Nagelbretter auslegt, wie neulich in der Zeitung, der schiebt auch Stöckchen auf meinen Hometrail....den ich mir mit Schippe und Hacke zurechtgepflügt habe um cool schreddern zu können, oder zu flowen, je nach Federweg und Specialbikeboah...
> ...




Schreibst hier Aufsätze aber vergisst auch nur ansatzweise Sinn darin unterzubringen.
Erstmal nen Kaffee.


----------



## on any sunday (27. Juli 2016)

Da isses wieder, das Armin Sommerloch.


----------



## Armin-Sommer (27. Juli 2016)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> Schreibst hier Aufsätze aber vergisst auch nur ansatzweise Sinn darin unterzubringen.
> Erstmal nen Kaffee.


Genau darum gehts ja. Du denkst, die Tatsache, daß Du keinen Sinn darin siehst, sei ein Defizit von mir. Das is wie in Stöckchen fahren und Täter suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 217350 (27. Juli 2016)




----------



## delphi1507 (27. Juli 2016)

Klärt eure Differenzen per PN es nerft einfach nur wenn man im Urlaub nur über Telefonnetz online sein kann ständig Benachrichtigungen für so einen scheiß zu bekommen! @Troll(Sommerloch) Troll dich!


----------



## Armin-Sommer (27. Juli 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Klärt eure Differenzen per PN es nerft einfach nur wenn man im Urlaub nur über Telefonnetz online sein kann ständig Benachrichtigungen für so einen scheiß zu bekommen! @Troll(Sommerloch) Troll dich!


Benachrichtigung abschalten. Sollte über den "Thema beobachten Button,"oben rechts funktionieren.


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Juli 2016)

Ja klar.... Vielleicht will man aber die wirklich relevanten Sachen mitbekommen und nicht so einen Stuss! Also Troll dich....


----------



## Armin-Sommer (27. Juli 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ja klar.... Vielleicht will man aber die wirklich relevanten Sachen mitbekommen und nicht so einen Stuss! Also Troll dich....


Hast Du gewusst, daß das gar nicht so einfach ist?  Ich suche verzweifelt den Austrittsbutton. Anscheinend bist Du hier ja irgendwie massgeblich hier . Dann sei doch bitte mal so nett und hilf mir, mich hier zu entfernen.
Also ich möchte das gesamte Forum und diese Plattform verlassen. Wie geht das ?

Edit Nachtrag. Alles gut, habs gefunden.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (27. Juli 2016)

Armin-Sommer schrieb:


> Hast Du gewusst, daß das gar nicht so einfach ist?  Ich suche verzweifelt den Austrittsbutton. Anscheinend bist Du hier ja irgendwie massgeblich hier . Dann sei doch bitte mal so nett und hilf mir, mich hier zu entfernen.
> Also ich möchte das gesamte Forum und diese Plattform verlassen. Wie geht das ?
> 
> Edit Nachtrag. Alles gut, habs gefunden.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (27. Juli 2016)

.​]


----------



## demlak (27. Juli 2016)

danke für die links... war interessant zu lesen


----------



## everywhere.local (27. Juli 2016)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Klar doch, aber falscher Thread.
> 
> https://forum.wildundhund.de/showthread.php?75194-MTB-und-Downhill-im-Revier
> https://forum.wildundhund.de/showthread.php?95014-Jagdaufseher-gegen-Mountainbiker-in-Österreich
> ...


die Jäger sind genauso dämliche wie die Biker


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Juli 2016)

Verdammt warum werden bei tappatalk posts von ignorierten Usern angezeigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (28. Juli 2016)

http://www.sauerlandkurier.de/hochsauerlandkreis/bestwig/drahtseile-wald-6613195.html

Nach einem halben Jahr wird doch noch von der Polizei ermittelt, besser spät als nie...


----------



## Zask06 (28. Juli 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> die Jäger sind genauso dämliche wie die Biker


Ich würde sogar behaupten Jäger sind noch viel dämlicher..allein schon weil Sie Jäger sind!


----------



## everywhere.local (28. Juli 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar behaupten Jäger sind noch viel dämlicher..allein schon weil Sie Jäger sind!


so weit würde ich nicht gehen. 
Hinzu kommt: einige Biker sind SEHR dämlich. Schau dich mal im Forum um 
(und dann kommen noch die dazu, die noch nicht mal Lesen/Schreiben können... also noch weniger als die anderen Dämlichen )


----------



## Zask06 (28. Juli 2016)

Hm..ich würde denen evtl. noch die selbe Stufe der Dämlichkeit zugestehen. Aber: Sie schießen nicht auf Tiere. Ich bin kein Grüner oder so aber die meisten Tiere sind angenehmer als die meisten Menschen..mMn.


----------



## TTT (28. Juli 2016)

Die Fallenstellerei ist in Deutschland verboten, genauso bei der Jagd auf Mountainbiker, wie bei der Jagd auf Tiere. Mehr Bezug zum Thema des Threads kann ich leider nicht ausmachen. Und da uns der pauschale Hass auf andere Nutzergruppen im Wald nicht weiterbringt, sondern nur ein Pendent zum Hass gegen Mountainbiker ist, würde ich vorschlagen, das Thema hier zu beenden oder auf Sachargumente zurückzuführen.


----------



## Bagel (28. Juli 2016)

Ich kenne viele Biker, die auch Jäger sind, das schließt sich nicht aus, auch wenn das Menschen aus dem einen oder anderen Lager gerne behaupten!
Darum: Respekt und Anerkennung oder zumindest Duldung des jeweiligen Hobbys.


----------



## hulster (28. Juli 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar behaupten Jäger sind noch viel dämlicher..allein schon weil Sie Jäger sind!



Und so eine Einstellung und Verallgemeinerung ist genau der Grund, wieso das Miteinander nicht funktioniert.
Bloß weil Verhalten anderer mit meinem Tun in Konflikt steht, oder es - wie in jeder Gruppe - vereinzelt Arschlöcher gibt, sollte man nicht verallgemeinernd ne ganze Gruppe verteufeln.
Das Recht auf Nutzung der Natur ist ein Allgemeines für JEDEN und nicht individuell. In allen regelnden Gesetzen ist der erste Paragraph die GEGENSEITIGE RÜCKSICHTNAHME.

Aber wir können ja gerne wieder das alte Testament zitieren oder den 3. Weltkrieg anfangen.

Ein Fallensteller ist ein Arschloch und Straftäter, die Diskussion ist müssig. Hier geht es darum, das vor aktuellen Fallen gewarnt werden soll.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. Juli 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Hm..ich würde denen evtl. noch die selbe Stufe der Dämlichkeit zugestehen. Aber: Sie schießen nicht auf Tiere. Ich bin kein Grüner oder so aber die meisten Tiere sind angenehmer als die meisten Menschen..mMn.



Eine Wildsau lässt sich halt so schlecht totstreicheln...


----------



## Zask06 (28. Juli 2016)

hulster schrieb:


> Bloß weil Verhalten anderer mit meinem Tun in Konflikt steht, oder es - wie in jeder Gruppe - vereinzelt Arschlöcher gibt, sollte man nicht verallgemeinernd ne ganze Gruppe verteufeln.


Damit hast du prinzipiell recht. Hinkt nur in dem Fall etwas. Ein Jäger der nix jagt ist kein Jäger. Verstehe das Argument daher nicht. Dass es bei bikern auch genug Idioten gibt hab ich doch mit keiner Silbe abgestritten.



hulster schrieb:


> Aber wir können ja gerne wieder das alte Testament zitieren oder den 3. Weltkrieg anfangen.





Also soweit würde ich jetzt nicht gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zask06 (28. Juli 2016)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Eine Wildsau lässt sich halt so schlecht totstreicheln...


Schon versucht??




Bagel schrieb:


> Ich kenne viele Biker, die auch Jäger sind, das schließt sich nicht aus, auch wenn das Menschen aus dem einen oder anderen Lager gerne behaupten!
> Darum: Respekt und Anerkennung oder zumindest Duldung des jeweiligen Hobbys.



Dass das eine das andere ausschließt behauptet doch keiner??

Aber jagen als Hobby zu bezeichnen finde ich persönlich reichlich kaputt!


----------



## Zask06 (28. Juli 2016)

hulster schrieb:


> Ein Fallensteller ist ein Arschloch und Straftäter, die Diskussion ist müssig.


ich denke das sieht hier niemand anders. Aber wieso müssig? Es streitet doch keiner ab


----------



## hulster (28. Juli 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Damit hast du prinzipiell recht. Hinkt nur in dem Fall etwas. Ein Jäger der nix jagt ist kein Jäger. Verstehe das Argument daher nicht.



Da die Gruppe nicht wichtig ist. Es geht dass du irgendeine Gruppe komplett als dämlich bezeichnest. Welche auch immer.


----------



## Zask06 (28. Juli 2016)

hulster schrieb:


> Da die Gruppe nicht wichtig ist. Es geht dass du irgendeine Gruppe komplett als dämlich bezeichnest. Welche auch immer.



Ja in diesem Fall sehe ich das anders. Vielleicht ist dämlich das falsche Wort, aber was Jäger angeht (und das ist jetzt noch nicht mal nur auf die Fallen bezogen, sondern auf das JAGEN) bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung. Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass dir das nicht passt


----------



## demlak (28. Juli 2016)

hulster schrieb:


> Da die Gruppe nicht wichtig ist. Es geht dass du irgendeine Gruppe komplett als dämlich bezeichnest. Welche auch immer.



sehe ich anders... es gibt gruppen die per se scheisse sind, weil deren fokus scheisse ist.. in dem fall das töten von tieren als hobby...

wer möchte, darf gerne einen nazi-vergleich anstellen...


----------



## Zask06 (28. Juli 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> sehe ich anders... es gibt gruppen die per se scheisse sind, weil deren fokus scheisse ist.. in dem fall das töten von tieren als hobby...
> 
> wer möchte, darf gerne einen nazi-vergleich anstellen...



Danke!!! Genau darauf wollte ich hinaus.
Stimmt, ist etwas ot..aber angefangen hab ich damit nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. Juli 2016)

Eine artgerechtere Tierhaltung als im Wald könnte ich mir nicht vorstellen. Ihr?
Ich esse auch gerne Wildbret. Insofern braucht's auch jemanden, der das umnietet, damit's zubereitet werden kann.

Bescheuert finde ich es nur, wenn man behauptet, man jage "weil man so gerne in der Natur" sei oder dergleichen. Das geht auch alles, ohne, dass man ein Heidengeld dafür zahlt, auf Tiere schießen zu dürfen.

So, jetzt überlasse ich wieder den Hardcore-Veganern das Feld, damit sie sich wieder über "Meine Katze kriegt auf Tofu Durchfall - Eure auch?" austauschen können.


----------



## Zask06 (28. Juli 2016)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> So, jetzt überlasse ich wieder den Hardcore-Veganern das Feld


Boah wo sind die, jagt die bloß weg!!!!


----------



## Schnipp (28. Juli 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Boah wo sind die, jagt die bloß weg!!!!


Siehe Sig:


----------



## Zask06 (28. Juli 2016)

Schnipp schrieb:


> Siehe Sig:



Geladen und entsichert


----------



## Zask06 (28. Juli 2016)

stelle mir das ähnlich vor wie Vampire die in die Sonne geraten 
Die verdampfen einfach


----------



## adsiebenaz (29. Juli 2016)

http://waz.m.derwesten.de/dw/staedt...wig-wasserfall-id12044100.html?service=mobile


----------



## Matthes (29. Juli 2016)

Fakt ist, mangels natürlicher Feinde bedarf es eines anderen Weges um Rot-/Schwarzwildbestände in einem für den Wald verkraftbaren Rahmen zu halten (z.B. Aufrechterhaltung von Naturverjüngung des Baumbestandes). Insofern erfüllen auch die Jäger eine Funktion, es geht nicht ohne, auch wenn man das Hobby nicht mag...


----------



## demlak (29. Juli 2016)

Doch, es geht auch ohne diejenigen, die aus Hobby jagen.
Dafür gibts nämlich auch noch andere, die das beruflich machen.


----------



## Matthes (29. Juli 2016)

Ob Förster (bei denen die Wildpflege und Jagd zum Berufsbild gehören) das allein abdecken könnten wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.
Aber was willst Du mit Deiner Einschränkung eigentlich aussagen, beruflich jagen ist Deiner Meinung nach i.O., das Ganze als Hobby aber verwerflich?


----------



## WhisKey_Seb (29. Juli 2016)

Ich hoffe die beiden "Schubladendenker" hier sind Veganer, ansonsten ist das Ganze doch arg geheuchelt. Und es ist ja nicht so, dass ein Jäger eben das ist, nur weil er geil drauf ist etwas über den Haufen zu schießen. Auch wenn es solche sicher geben mag. Regulierung der Wildbestände wurde bereits erwähnt, auch wenn ich hier nicht immer mit den Jägern aus meinem Familienkreis übereinstimme. Ein Tier nur zum Spaß zu schießen ist selbsverständlich assi, darüber muss man sich nicht unterhalten.


Gesendet aus der weiten Welt via Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balkanbiker (29. Juli 2016)

So, ich habe mal meine Google Karte mit den gemeldeten Fällen wieder aktualisiert. Sieht so aus als ob auch Fallenleger meist nur saisonal unterwegs sind.

Interessant finde ich ja das Ost - West - Gefälle...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. Juli 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> Doch, es geht auch ohne diejenigen, die aus Hobby jagen.
> Dafür gibts nämlich auch noch andere, die das beruflich machen.


Eher nicht. Es gibt etwa 1000 berufsjäger in deutschland und etwa 374 000 jagscheininhaber. Jagd ist eindeutig ein hobby. Über die motivation braucht man nicht zu diskutieren. Der jagdinstinkt (also spontanes jagdverhalten) ist sicher genetisch vorhanden, ebenso wie die der drang zum besteigen von felsen oder audauerndem laufen. Wir können unsere herkunft nicht verleugnen, sollten sie uns auch nicht gegenseitig vorwerfen.


----------



## skask (29. Juli 2016)

Und wenn man im Winter nicht ankirrt (füttert), dann schafft das die Natur fast schon allein.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (29. Juli 2016)

Matthes schrieb:


> Fakt ist,...



So beginnt immer unbelegte Behauptungsargumentation. Gutes Schlusswort dazu wäre "isso"!

Mal aufhören mit Wildfütterung, das ist schon mal der größte Mist und sorgt für Überpopulation.
Fütterungstellen immer schön in Schussweite der Ansitze errichten...sowas aber auch  .
Natürliche Feinde zulassen und nicht als "Problemluchs / Problemtiere" etc. verfolgen.

Isso  .


----------



## Yeti666 (29. Juli 2016)

Bagel schrieb:


> Ich kenne viele Biker, die auch Jäger sind, das schließt sich nicht aus, auch wenn das Menschen aus dem einen oder anderen Lager gerne behaupten!
> Darum: Respekt und Anerkennung oder zumindest Duldung des jeweiligen Hobbys.



Vor Menschen die andere Lebewesen mit einer Waffe,etc. umbringen kann ich keinen Respekt haben weil es Mörder sind!


----------



## dickerbert (29. Juli 2016)

Leute, die Tierquälerei findet am Kühlregal statt und nicht im Wald!

Die meisten von denen, die hier mit dem Finger auf die Jägerschaft zeigen und Mörder rufen, kaufen ihr Hühnchen wahrscheinlich für 2,50€ im Supermarkt.


----------



## demlak (29. Juli 2016)

so einen Vergleich hatten wir oben schon min. einmal... solange ihr so vergleicht, versteht ihr die Kritik nicht..

Es gibt natürlich auf der einen Seite den Gedanken des Natur- und Tierschutzes.. aber auf der anderen Seite eben auch die Kritik daran, dass das Töten von Lebewesen zelebriert wird. Es geht also nicht nur um Opferschutz, sondern um Klarheit über die Täter.

Man muss sich nur mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen, wie viel Geld Für Waffe, Kleidung Jagderlaubnis, etc.. etc.. ausgegeben wird.. Ein immenser finanzieller Aufwand damit man anderen Lebewesen das Leben nehmen darf.. in einer ganz persönlichen, gerade zu intimen Situation. Der Vergleich mit dem Schlachter/Schlachthof/etc. hinkt enorm!
Wenn all die Jäger ach so tolle Umweltschützer sein wollen, dann sollen sie all dieses Geld doch bitte direkt dem Tierschutz zur Verfügung stellen. Das wäre weit aus effektiver!

Du und auch andere können gerne unreflektierte Vergleiche anstellen, die eh nur dazu dienen sollen, bestimmte Personen mit bestimmten Aussagen in das Licht der vermeintlichen Paradoxie/Ambivalenz zu rücken.. Jedoch ist es eher Paradox, dass Menschen von sich behaupten Umweltschützer zu sein, wenn sie Töten und dafür Unmengen Geld ausgeben, welches an anderer Stelle viel viel mehr helfen würde.

Damit will ich die Diskussion nicht vertiefen, sondern lediglich das obige mal klarstellen/erläutern..
Sollte weiterer Redebedarf existieren, sollten wir dafür vielleicht im Offtopic-Teil des Boards einen eigenen Thread eröffnen.. wir sind hier mittlerweile verdammt weit weg vom eigentlichen Thread-Thema... Und das muss ja nicht sein - zumal das auch Leute vergrault, die in dem Thread etwas anderes erwarten...

Darum also die wirklich ernst gemeinte Bitte: hier nicht weiter drüber Diskutieren... sondern in einem gesonderten Thread

Danke

just my 2 cent..


----------



## Aldar (29. Juli 2016)

aber nur wenns noch reduziert wird


----------



## TTT (30. Juli 2016)

Das Weltbild Einiger hier ist ja verdammt einfach! Von der Jagd und den Jägern keine Ahnung und genauso voreingenommen wie die Bike-Gegner, die uns für die Naturzerstörer Nr.1 halten. Wenn man selber dermaßen unreflektiert und aggressiv gegen Andere ist, fehlt einem doch jegliche Berechtigung, sich selber über den Hass von Anderen gegenüber einem selber zu beklagen.
Ich bin jetzt selber kein Jäger und habe sicher auch mit so einigem dabei meine Probleme aber ich kenne genug Jäger, haben mit diesen schon lang und breit diskutiert und das was hier teilweise unterstellt wird ist einfach nur Schwachsinn.
Ich äußere mich zu dem Thema auch nur aus dem einzigen Grund noch mal, um die Diskrepanz zwischen eigenem Verhalten und dem was man anderen vorwirft deutlich zu machen. Denn auch ich hab ein überaus simples Weltbild:


Yeti666 schrieb:


> Vor Menschen die andere


Threads für ihre eigene Mission kapern


Yeti666 schrieb:


> kann ich keinen Respekt haben weil


sie vor dem Anliegen des Threaderöffners keinerlei Respekt haben und dessen Arbeit mit Füßen treten! Warum muss man eigentlich in der Anonymität des Internets früher oder später jedem in den Arsch treten, der sich sogar noch für die eigenen Interessen engagiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. Juli 2016)

Das alles ist doch das ergebnis eines sehr einfachen weltbildes. Ich schließe mich einer gruppe an, weil mir irgendetwas an ihrem tun gefällt. Gemeinschaft erleben. Und dann? Ausgrenzen derjenigen, die anderes bevorzugen. Das tun jäger, das tun wandervereine, das tun biker, auch wenn ihr formaler organisationsgrad noch gering ist. Und jetzt ist halt irgendwie die nächste stufe gefragt. Es geht nicht mehr um die hochherrschaftlichen vorrechte einstiger (fürstlicher!) jäger oder um das erstgeburtsrecht, im wald und in der natur erholung zu suchen, wie bei den wandervereinen sondern darum, dass man auch auf zwei rädern die natur und sein selbstgefühl auf ganz eigenen art wahrnehmen kann. Wenn man erfährt, wie einfach etwas rücksicht aufeinander das leben macht und ein nettes wort im vorbeigehen/fahren eine gewisse verbundenheit bestätigt, dann fragt man sich, wer diesen kleinkrieg am leben erhält. Rechthaberei oberlehrertum und zanklust - und leute wie Kretschmann und Özdemir, die immer noch abwarten müssen, ob sich die 2m-regel weiterhin so toll bewährt wie bisher.


----------



## demlak (30. Juli 2016)

es geht hierbei grad nicht um distinktion.. sondern dem vorgeschobenen alibi umweltschutz...
egal ob einzeltäter oder gruppe


----------



## Leuchtentrager (30. Juli 2016)

.​


----------



## Deleted 173968 (30. Juli 2016)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Vor Menschen die andere Lebewesen mit einer Waffe,etc. umbringen kann ich keinen Respekt haben weil es Mörder sind!


Vegetarier? How ever: große Töne jedenfalls für jemanden, der sich im 'Chicks with Guns' engagiert.


----------



## Balkanbiker (31. Juli 2016)

Könnt ihr den Thread BITTE wieder seinem eigentlichen Zweck überlassen!
DANKE!


----------



## ciao heiko (25. August 2016)

Nagelfalle in Schnaitach / Nürnbergerland
http://n-land.de/news/schnaittach/nagelbrett-rothenberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leon96 (25. August 2016)

Wir haben gestern auch was gehabt.

Ich konnte wegen der sehr schlechten Lichtverhältnisse (Sonne/Schatten-Mix) mit meiner Handykamera leider keine Fotos machen.
Bzw man siehts auf den Fotos sehr schlecht bis gar nicht.

Wir haben bei uns eine kleine aber offizielle bzw von der Gemeinde genehmigte Downhillstrecke.
Ganz am Ende geht es einen kleinen Hang runter durch eine Senke wieder hoch und danach direkt wieder runter.
In der ersten Senke lag mitten auf der Ideallinie (andere Linienwahl ist hier nicht so einfach möglich) in der Senke ein kleiner Laubhaufen. 
Gut, da denkt man sich ja erstmal nix bei, ist ja Laubwald.
Aber der Laubhaufen bestand maximal zu 20% aus Laub. Unten drunter Äste (auch dickere) mittlerer Länge, so 0.5m lang kreuz und quer reingemixt. Wenn man oben rein fährt denkt man sich bei sowas ja nicht unbedingt was bei weil kommt halt vor.
Ich bin noch etwas in die Senke reingesprungen und bremsen oder ausweichen war nicht drin weil so kurz vorher dachte ich schon, moment mal, da ist was faul. War ziemlich knapp gewesen. Ein technisch schlechterer Fahrer hätte sich möglicherweise voll zerlegt und wer direkt in den Hang reingefallen was böse ausgehen kann.


----------



## NewK (25. August 2016)

Gibt es nur noch Deppen?!

Habe letztens an einem (offiziellen) 24h-Rennen teilgenommen, als wir die Strecke vor dem Start mal abgefahren sind, musste das THW an einer "kritischen Stelle" erst mal verzinkte Nägel vom Trail aufsammeln...


----------



## geronet (25. August 2016)

Magneto?


----------



## NewK (25. August 2016)

Nee, Zink ist diamagnetisch...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (25. August 2016)

NewK schrieb:


> ...verzinkte...



Das schafft ein Magnet.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. August 2016)

NewK schrieb:


> Nee, Zink ist diamagnetisch...


Da hat er eisennagel aber ganz schön dran zu knabbern am würgegriff des zinks.


----------



## Boink (26. August 2016)

Süsswasserkrokodile und Grizzlys in D auswildern! Rotwild muss auch mal trinken  keiner muss mehr auf wild schießen, biker fahren freiwillig nicht mehr auf unbefestigten wegen und Hunde werden bestimmt nicht mehr ohne Leine im Wald rumgeführt..
Und wenn doch - ISSES halt dumm gelaufen.. In Kanada geht's doch auch Wer da so blöd is ist halt tot..


----------



## Balkanbiker (29. August 2016)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Nagelfalle in Schnaitach / Nürnbergerland
> http://n-land.de/news/schnaittach/nagelbrett-rothenberg



Super, hab da erst am Samstag meine Freundin runter geschickt und bin selbst nen anderen Trail gefahren.
Jetzt trifft's also auch meine alte Heimat!


----------



## LeFritzz (29. August 2016)

"Man muss überlegen, damit etwas geschieht." (Ludwig Thoma)

"Ich möcht mir für so was einen Browning kaufen. Der schaut aus wie ein Spielzeug, aber Sie können damit in zwei Minuten zwanzig Erzherzöge niederschießen, magere oder dicke. Obgleich man, unter uns gesagt, Frau Müller, einen dicken Erzherzog besser trifft als einen magern." (Schwejk Josef)

Ich persönlich würde eher einen Mannlicher Carcano nehmen zum Abschuss der Nagelbrettleger. Nach Aussage des Warren Report kann man ja mit diesem Gewehr innerhalb von acht Sekunden drei gezielte Schüsse abgeben und auf 100m Entfernung ein bewegliches Ziel tötlich treffen.


----------



## xrated (29. August 2016)

Dieser Blödsinn breitet sich dank Presse genauso aus wie z.B. der Hinweis auf Cookies oder Captcha Codes. Ein Hoch auf unsere Presse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (29. August 2016)

xrated schrieb:


> Dieser Blödsinn breitet sich dank Presse genauso aus wie z.B. der Hinweis auf Cookies oder Captcha Codes. Ein Hoch auf unsere Presse!


Welcher Blödsinn?


----------



## xrated (29. August 2016)

Na das Stöckchenlegen und seine Ausuferungen. Und wenn die Presse schreibt das es gefährlich ist, dass ist doch genau das was diese Idioten wollen. Das da auch Kinder, Tiere und Wandererer in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden, soweit langt das Hirn bei denen gar nicht.

Und das ist nicht der einzige Vorfall:
http://www.motorradonline.de/vermischtes/tod-durch-absperrseil-staatsanwaltschaft-ermittelt/100703

Man kann sich nicht vorstellen wie beschränkt manche Menschen sind, da hilft es auch nicht zu argumentieren und aufzuklären, man erreicht genau das Gegenteil.


----------



## LeFritzz (29. August 2016)

Deshalb hatte ich ja die literarischen Lösungen empfohlen oder auch die aus dem Texas Schoolbook Depository.


----------



## cdF600 (2. September 2016)

http://www.scrschnaittach.de/neu201...8/Nagelbretter-am-Rothenberg-PZ-25.8.2016.pdf


----------



## hulster (7. September 2016)

cdF600 schrieb:


> http://www.scrschnaittach.de/neu201...8/Nagelbretter-am-Rothenberg-PZ-25.8.2016.pdf



Den letzten Absatz und die Ansichten finde ich gut.
Ich scheint, dass die Verbreitung in der Presse sich Langsam auf das Renomee der als Täter vermuteten Gruppen auswirkt und sich diese zu Stellungnahmen genötigt sehen. Vielleicht geschieht dies dann auch mal pro-aktiv.
Für mich müssten stärker die möglichen Straffolgen herausgestellt werden. Wenn es klar wird, wie schnell man dafür in den Bau wandern, werden sich es vielleicht ein paar mehr überlegen. Alle abschrecken wird das mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## updike (12. September 2016)

http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...tzt.baa918df-0907-411b-aa55-1d0c32cf9900.html
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...tzt.baa918df-0907-411b-aa55-1d0c32cf9900.html

Radfahrer beinahe geköpft...


----------



## bbsuisse (13. September 2016)

Irgendwie scheinen die Schwaben ein größeres Problem mit der Toleranz zu haben. Das bestätigt leider auch meine persönliche Erfahrung. Natürlich nicht pauschal, aber doch tendenziell.


----------



## Zask06 (13. September 2016)

Kranke Welt


----------



## LeFritzz (13. September 2016)

bbsuisse schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheinen die Schwaben ein größeres Problem mit der Toleranz zu haben. Das bestätigt leider auch meine persönliche Erfahrung. Natürlich nicht pauschal, aber doch tendenziell.


Ja, haben die Schwaben nun ein Toleranzproblem oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freigeist (13. September 2016)

..Toleranz, Weitblick, Rücksicht.. 

Die Menschheit als solches, bewegte sich schon immer gen Abgrund entgegen und hat nen Ding am laufen..


----------



## Deleted 173968 (13. September 2016)

bbsuisse schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheinen die Schwaben ein größeres Problem mit der Toleranz zu haben. Das bestätigt leider auch meine persönliche Erfahrung. Natürlich nicht pauschal, aber doch tendenziell.


Die wurden ja auch Dank der 'Aufklärungskampagne' der grössten, deutschen Interessenvertretung der Biker alle zu Hilfspolizisten ausgebildet.


----------



## updike (13. September 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Ja, haben die Schwaben nun ein Toleranzproblem oder nicht?



Natürlich nicht.

Wie @bbsuisse ganz richtig schrieb: Das scheint nur so


----------



## akeem (13. September 2016)

bbsuisse schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheinen die Schwaben ein größeres Problem mit der Toleranz zu haben. Das bestätigt leider auch meine persönliche Erfahrung. Natürlich nicht pauschal, aber doch tendenziell.



Naja es ist halt so, dass in BW die 2 Meter Regel gilt und diese auch immer mehr publik gemacht wurde/wird (siehe Kommentar von Robert Ammersee).
Wahrscheinlich fühlt sich deswegen der Drahtspanner auch noch im Recht, weil Radler da ja eh nicht fahren dürfen.
Ob das jetzt ein typisch schwäbisches Problem ist, weiß ich nicht. Es gibt halt sodde und sodde, wie wahrscheinlich überall...


----------



## LeFritzz (13. September 2016)

Sind in Schwaben die sodden dann in der Überzahl?


----------



## akeem (13. September 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Sind in Schwaben die sodden dann in der Überzahl?



noi, die andere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. September 2016)

akeem schrieb:


> Naja es ist halt so, dass in BW die 2 Meter Regel gilt und diese auch immer mehr publik gemacht wurde/wird (siehe Kommentar von Robert Ammersee).
> Wahrscheinlich fühlt sich deswegen der Drahtspanner auch noch im Recht, weil Radler da ja eh nicht fahren dürfen.
> Ob das jetzt ein typisch schwäbisches Problem ist, weiß ich nicht. Es gibt halt sodde und sodde, wie wahrscheinlich überall...


Man muss nicht alles verallgemeinern. Drahtspannen erfordert schon kriminelle energie oder dumme verantwortungslosigkeit. Unter den schwaben gibt es aber gern oberlehrer. Daher werden die stöckchen auch akkurat über den weg gelegt. Am wochenende war da wohl ein lehrgang.


----------



## LeFritzz (13. September 2016)

Ja, es muss wohl einen Grund haben, was am SCHWABENTOR in Schaffhausen (in Richtung des Großen Kantons im Norden) steht:


----------



## Mountain77 (13. September 2016)

Mal keine Falle aber Kampf um die Berghoheit... beim ersten Satz des Artikels kommt mir schon die Galle hoch.
https://www.welt.de/regionales/baye...Kampf-um-die-Berghoheit.html#article-comments


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. September 2016)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Mal keine Falle aber Kampf um die Berghoheit... beim ersten Satz des Artikels kommt mir schon die Galle hoch.
> https://www.welt.de/regionales/baye...Kampf-um-die-Berghoheit.html#article-comments


Dann bist du aber sehr leicht zu erregen. Wie wäre es, wenn du einfach zu ende liest?


----------



## hawiro (13. September 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Ja, haben die Schwaben nun ein Toleranzproblem oder nicht?


Absolut. Die Kehrwochen-Blockwarte gibt es sonst nirgendwo.


----------



## akeem (14. September 2016)

Berichterstattung zum Fall in Stuttgart nimmt Fahrt auf:

http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...nat.886a3732-1e4f-41e4-8058-8c644ba081c5.html

http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...gen.5dffeba6-03b0-48fe-98ce-90415ea2be3d.html


----------



## LeFritzz (14. September 2016)

Darf man somit von einer "Mörderbande" sprechen?


----------



## Hockdrik (14. September 2016)

Wenn dann von einer Mörderbande, die aus kranken Einzeltätern besteht. Also eigentlich keine Bande.

Man sollte da eh ein bisschen vorsichtig mit dem Ton sein, der jetzt in den sozialen Medien, aber dann vielleicht auch im Wald angeschlagen wird. Es wäre ziemlich dumm, daraus einen "Krieg im Wald"- und ein "Radfahrer gegen Fußgänger"-Problem aufzubauschen. Ich habe im Wald eigentlich nur positive Begegnungen mit Fußgängern und das soll bitte auch so bleiben. Eine angeheizte Stimmung bringt uns nur mehr Stöckchen und Fallen.

Jeder Radfahrer kann durch sein eigenes Verhalten dazu beitragen, dass sich die Situation im Wald nicht verschlechtert.


----------



## hulster (14. September 2016)

Trotzdem wird es Zeit, dass die mal jemanden erwischen. Damit mal ein Exempel statuiert wird. Aber bitte bloß nicht als generelleren Krieg aufbauschen. Es muss nur ganz klar sein, dass sich hier um gefährliche und vorsätzliche Körperverletzung handelt und hart geandet wird. 
Ist schlimm genug, dass jetzt wirklich jemand von diesem Fallentyp erwischt wurde.

Ich warte darauf, dass dann auch mal die eigene zu schützen beabsichtigte Klientel mit Nagelfallen oder ähnlichem erwischt wird.
Bitte nicht nicht verwechseln mit "ich wünsche mir das". Das wünsche ich keinem.
Aber sollte dies mal passieren, werden die Diskussionen in den entsprechenden Verbänden wahrscheinlich nochmal ne andere Wendung nehmen.


----------



## Hockdrik (14. September 2016)

hulster schrieb:


> Ich warte darauf, dass dann auch mal die eigene zu schützen beabsichtigte Klientel mit Nagelfallen oder ähnlichem erwischt wird. Bitte nicht nicht verwechseln mit "ich wünsche mir das". Das wünsche ich keinem.



Du meinst, einem Fußgänger bringt auch tubeless nichts...?!

Ich glaube, das ist sogar schon mal passiert. Eine Nagelfalle hatte sowohl Reifen zerstört, als auch einen Fußgänger verletzt. Ich finde aber gerade den Bericht nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (14. September 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Du meinst, einem Fußgänger bringt auch tubeless nichts...?!
> 
> Ich glaube, das ist sogar schon mal passiert. Eine Nagelfalle hatte sowohl Reifen zerstört, als auch einen Fußgänger verletzt. Ich finde aber gerade den Bericht nicht mehr.


Bad Iburg
http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/104236/3337292

.


----------



## Grossvater (14. September 2016)

hulster schrieb:


> ...die eigene zu schützen beabsichtigte Klientel...erwischt wird...


Leider ist zu befürchten dass solche Volldeppen trotzallem nicht dumm genug sind, zu begreifen, dass das Risiko der Selbsteliminierung bei gespannten Seilen größtenteils ausgeschlossen ist   Gesetzt den Fall, es geht um das, an was Du denkst.

Insgesamt isses mit vorschnellen Schlüssen etwas schwierig. Im Grunde weiß man ja absolut nix über irgendwelche Hintergründe zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt. Vielleicht wars ja auch einer, der morgen genausogut nen Gullideckel von der Autobahnbrücke schmeisst.


----------



## Hockdrik (14. September 2016)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Gesetzt den Fall, es geht um das, an was Du denkst.



Ich glaube er denkt einfach nur daran, dass auch ein Spaziergänger in eine Nagelfalle treten und ein Jogger in ein Seil laufen und bös stürzen kann.

Ich nehme allerdings an, dass die Nagelbrett-Verbuddler so gestört sind, dass es ihnen offenbar egal ist, dass so ein Nagel auch einen Fußgänger oder ein Tier verletzen kann und zwar deutlich direkter und folgenreicher als einen Radler, der nur im schlimmsten Fall stürzt, im Zweifel aber lediglich einen Platten hat.

Ich fürchte nur, dass bei diesen kranken Einzelfällen mit Logik eh nicht viel zu erreichen ist.


----------



## LeFritzz (14. September 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ich fürchte nur, dass bei diesen kranken Einzelfällen mit Logik eh nicht viel zu erreichen ist.


Stimmt, die muss man lebenslänglich in die geschlossene Psychiatrie wegsperren.


----------



## LeFritzz (14. September 2016)

Und das gibt es auch:

http://www.br.de/puls/tv/playground/mountainbike-wanderer-streit-fallen-100.html


----------



## MO_Thor (15. September 2016)

Ah, ich erinnere mich...die Dame mit dem Credo "No building, no riding!". Wer nicht mitbuddelt, hat auf _meinen_ Trails nix verloren.
Da weiß ich nicht, was ich dämlicher finde: 
- gegen Ausgrenzung anschreiben, aber selber ausgrenzen
- illegales Buddeln fördern

Nunja, is halt n Jugendmagazin einer ÖR-Anstalt. Da erwarte ich nicht viel.


----------



## hulster (15. September 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Ich glaube er denkt einfach nur daran, dass auch ein Spaziergänger in eine Nagelfalle treten und ein Jogger in ein Seil laufen und bös stürzen kann.
> 
> Ich nehme allerdings an, dass die Nagelbrett-Verbuddler so gestört sind, dass es ihnen offenbar egal ist, dass so ein Nagel auch einen Fußgänger oder ein Tier verletzen kann und zwar deutlich direkter und folgenreicher als einen Radler, der nur im schlimmsten Fall stürzt, im Zweifel aber lediglich einen Platten hat.
> 
> Ich fürchte nur, dass bei diesen kranken Einzelfällen mit Logik eh nicht viel zu erreichen ist.



Genau - aber ging nicht um die Einsicht der Täter, sondern die Publikmachung/Diskussion in den entsprechenden Verbänden. Solche Leute prahlen ja nun doch meistens mit ihren Taten, oder lassen ihre Gelüste verlauten. Zur zeit werden sie eher Zustimmung bekommen, was dann eher motiviert als abhält. Wenn aber durch Diskussion und Vorkommnisse die Grundstimmung eher in Ablehnung umschlägt, bekommen diese Leute wohl eher ne andere Rückmeldung als laute oder stillschweigende Zustimmnung. Einige wird das schon abhalten, aber natürlich nicht alle.


----------



## demlak (15. September 2016)

hulster schrieb:


> Solche Leute prahlen ja nun doch meistens mit ihren Taten, oder lassen ihre Gelüste verlauten.



Ich denke da liegst du falsch.. die aller meisten Täter mit einem Verhalten bei dem Verletzungen Anderer in Kauf genommen werden - also einem Verhalten, dass (nennen wir es einfach mal) "anti-Sozial" ist, haben in der Regel keine Ansprechpartner für solche Themen.


----------



## hulster (15. September 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> Ich denke da liegst du falsch.. die aller meisten Täter mit einem Verhalten bei dem Verletzungen Anderer in Kauf genommen werden - also einem Verhalten, dass (nennen wir es einfach mal) "anti-Sozial" ist, haben in der Regel keine Ansprechpartner für solche Themen.



Ich denke eher da liegst du falsch. Soziales Verhalten und Mitteilungs-/Geltungsbedürfnis sind 2 unterschiedliche Dinge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (15. September 2016)

hulster schrieb:


> Ich denke eher da liegst du falsch. Soziales Verhalten und Mitteilungs-/Geltungsbedürfnis sind 2 unterschiedliche Dinge.


Mitteilungs- und Geltungsbedürfnis ist ein soziales Verhalten...


----------



## LeFritzz (15. September 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> Mitteilungs- und Geltungsbedürfnis ist ein soziales Verhalten...


Was heißt eigentlich NITPICKER auf deutsch?


----------



## Schnipp (15. September 2016)

> nitpicker [coll.]
> Erbsenzähler {m} [ugs.] [pej.]
> Korinthenkacker {m} [derb] [pej.]
> Fliegenbeinzähler {m} [ugs.]
> ...


----------



## Lalyle (15. September 2016)

Und in der Schweiz: Tüpflischiisser


----------



## hulster (16. September 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> Mitteilungs- und Geltungsbedürfnis ist ein soziales Verhalten...



Da merkt man, dass es dir nicht um die Sache, sondern nur um dein Geltungs- und Mitteilungsbedürfnis geht. Wie du diese soziale Verhalten klassifizierst überlasse ich dir.


----------



## demlak (16. September 2016)

ich vermute, wir reden aneinander vorbei.. anders kann ich mir deine seltsame Interpretation nicht erklären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balkanbiker (16. September 2016)

Ich denke nicht, dass die Täter organisiert in irgendwelchen Wanderverbänden abends am Knochenbrecherstammtisch über ihre Heldentaten erzählen. Bei dermaßen geistig gestörten Idioten kann es sich nur um Einzeltätern oder Kleinstgruppen handeln. Ich denke es ist in unserer Gesellschaft weitestgehend (noch) nicht möglich mit schwerer Körperverletzung zu prahlen. Besonders dann nicht, wenn das in der Zeitung steht und die Polizei den oder die Täter sucht.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (16. September 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> ich vermute, wir reden aneinander vorbei.. anders kann ich mir deine seltsame Interpretation nicht erklären.


Für mich sind ein verhalten und ein bedürfnis begriffe aus verschiedenen kategorien. Da kann ich @hulster nur zustimmen.


----------



## demlak (16. September 2016)

Ah.. dann war das mit dem Erbsenzähler nicht auf mich, sondern auf @hulster bezogen... 

Wie auch immer.. oben wurde von mir letztlich gesagt, was @Balkanbiker näher ausführte.

Ich versuch es mal klugscheißerisch runter zu brechen:

anti-Soziales Verhalten grenzt immer aus:
Verhalte ich mich anders als meine Peergroup und/oder verhalte ich mich so, dass es sogar der Peergroup oder Einzelnen davon schadet, flieg ich aus der Peergroup raus. 

Soziale-Integration ist aber ein Grundbedürfnis. 
Anders ausgedrückt: wir wollen nicht alleine sein..
(daher passen wir uns, in aller Regel, an unsere Soziale-Umgebung an.)
Jemand der solche Fallen aufstellt, kann nur unter seines Gleichen (also Menschen die ganz Genauso Fallen stellen oder stellen würden und ebenso BEWUSST die Verletzungen Anderer in kauf nehmen oder gar wollen) damit Prahlen, ohne Verächtung zu erfahren.. eine Verächtung, die er/sie nicht will (siehe Soziale-Integration)
Prahlt er/sie dennoch auch vor anderen als den Gleichgesinnten, sprechen wir langsam von Persönlichkeitsstörungen bis hin zu Soziopathie oder sogar Psychopathie.

Man könnte das ganze nochmal ausdifferenzieren: Bewusste oder unbewusste Handlung, Entwicklungsverzögerungen, geistige Einschränkungen, etc.. etc..

Am Ende bleibt es doch bei dem Punkt: Beweggründe sind für die Opfer wohl erst Mal irrelevant und von selbigen zu wissen, verhindert hier vermutlich auch keine weiteren Taten.

Genug Klugscheißerei.. und ausleben von Geltungsbedürfnissen =)


----------



## hulster (16. September 2016)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass die Täter organisiert in irgendwelchen Wanderverbänden abends am Knochenbrecherstammtisch über ihre Heldentaten erzählen. Bei dermaßen geistig gestörten Idioten kann es sich nur um Einzeltätern oder Kleinstgruppen handeln. Ich denke es ist in unserer Gesellschaft weitestgehend (noch) nicht möglich mit schwerer Körperverletzung zu prahlen. Besonders dann nicht, wenn das in der Zeitung steht und die Polizei den oder die Täter sucht.



Danke - du hast mich verstanden. Aber ich meinte nicht das Prahlen nachher.
Sondern eher so Gequatsche vorher in der Richtung:

Angenommerner Täter: "Ach immer diese Scheiß Mountainbiker, denen müsste man mal ans Leder."
x-beliebiges Gegenüber: "Ja - die benehmen sich echt unmöglich, müsste man echt was tun"

Der Täter drückst sich vage aus, der Antwortende hat wahrscheinlich deswegen auch gar keinen entsprechenden Tatlevel im Hinterkopf.
Trotzdem wird sich der Täter als bestätigt empfinden.


----------



## LeFritzz (16. September 2016)

hulster schrieb:


> Der Täter drückst sich vage aus, der Antwortende hat wahrscheinlich deswegen auch gar keinen entsprechenden Tatlevel im Hinterkopf.
> Trotzdem wird sich der Täter als bestätigt empfinden.


Gegen die Aufwiegler, die potentiellen Attentäter, Terroristen, Nagelbrettleger und sonstige fahrende Gesellen, ja da muss deshalb schon bei vagem Anfangsverdacht unnachsichtig vorgegangen werden.

Aus genau diesem Grund hat der Geheimpolizist Bretschneider den Wirt Palivec nach dessen Aussage, er hätte das Bild Seiner Majestät Kaiser Franz-Josefs I. deshalb abgehängt, weil die Fliegen hätten drauf geschissen, sofort verhaftet. Folgerichtig wurde der Wirt Palivec dann auch zu 15 Jahren Zuchthaus verurteilt, deren vollständige Vollstreckung leider der ungerechte Ausgang des Ersten Weltkrieges verhindert hatte.
(aus dem Braven Soldaten Schwejk)


Doch es sind ja Gottseidank immer die anderen, die sich daneben benehmen:

"Ausländer, Fremde, sind es meist,
Die unter uns gesät den Geist
Der Rebellion. Dergleichen Sünder,
Gottlob! sind selten Landeskinder."
(Heinrich Heine, Erinnerung aus Krähwinkels Schreckenstagen)


----------



## dopero (16. September 2016)

In der neuesten PANORAMA des DAV wird in einem Artikel mal ganz kurz das Thema Fallen angeschnitten, um dann gleich von einem angeblichen "Gegenschlag" der Radler gegen einen Wegebau des DAV zu berichten.
Hier (.pdf) zu lesen auf Seite 14.
Ich finde sehr schade das die Gefährlichkeit der Fallen für alle Nutzer der Natur nicht deutlicher herausgestellt wurde.

P.S.
Würde mich brennend interessieren was da zwischen den Radlern und den Wegbauern wirklich abgelaufen ist. Die im Artikel erfolgte Vorverurteilung dieser einen Gruppe von MTB Fahrern ist aber dann auch unterste Schublade (ich erwarte von einem 72 jährigen Wegwart aber ehrlich gesagt genau so etwas).


----------



## franzam (16. September 2016)

dopero schrieb:


> Würde mich brennend interessieren was da zwischen den Radlern und den Wegbauern wirklich abgelaufen ist. Die im Artikel erfolgte Vorverurteilung dieser einen Gruppe von MTB Fahreren ist aber dann auch unterste Schublade (ich erwarte von einem 72 jährigen Wegwart aber ehrlich gesagt genau so ein Verhalten).





DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Das ist ein Blockwart. *Unangemessen!*



Ihr seit aber auch nicht viel besser...


----------



## dopero (16. September 2016)

Die Formulierung ist etwas hart, entspricht aber genau den eigenen Erfahrungen in meiner Alpenvereinssektion.


----------



## LeFritzz (16. September 2016)

franzam schrieb:


> Ihr seit aber auch nicht viel besser...


Aber klüger.


----------



## franzam (16. September 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Aber klüger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adsiebenaz (16. September 2016)

Boah Leute....


----------



## pseudosportler (17. September 2016)

Leute haltet den Ball flach und löscht eure Äußerungen, sonst kann das Böse werden.
 Der Herr Wegewart vermutet das es Biker waren und nimmt keine wie ihr schreibt vorverunteilung vor, nach den geschilderten Vorfall verständlich. 
Er uns Seinesgleichen sind meist nicht über uns Biker begeistert, aber durch die Arbeit als Wegewart tut er auch sehr viel für uns Biker, ohne die ganzen Wandervereine, DAV usw hätten wir nicht so ein schönes Wegenetz.
Es muss sich keiner bei denen bedanken aber ein respektvoller Umgang sollte selbstverständlich sein.
Falls man mal unbegründet von Leuten auf den Trails angemacht wird , entweder ignorieren oder sachlich diskutieren. 

Und jetzt alle runter kommen und biken gehen.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## MO_Thor (17. September 2016)

Bei DaFriiitz scheint im Hirn irgendwas ausgeklinkt zu haben...egal!
Zur DAV-Geschichte: was wäre, wenn es andersherum gelaufen wäre? Ihr baut und buddelt auf eurem (legalem) Trail neue Kurven, beseitigt Wasserlöcher und Bremswellen und während eurer Arbeit stapfen euch Wanderer über die noch nicht ausgehärteten Anlieger. Ich wette, euch würde auch der Hut hochgehen, wenn am nächsten Tag all eure Arbeit von irgendwelchen Deppen zerstört wurde und ihr euch nur an die (aus eurer Sicht) ignoranten Wanderer erinnert. 

Der Herr Wegewart des DAV reagiert einfach so, wie es die Umstände ergeben haben. Leidtragende des zerstörten Weges sind allerdings alle Wegenutzer, nicht nur die DAV Rosenheim mit ihrer jetzt nochmal zu erledigenden Arbeit. Klar platzt dem der Kragen.


----------



## dopero (17. September 2016)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Der Herr Wegewart des DAV reagiert einfach so, wie es die Umstände ergeben haben. Leidtragende des zerstörten Weges sind allerdings alle Wegenutzer, nicht nur die DAV Rosenheim mit ihrer jetzt nochmal zu erledigenden Arbeit. Klar platzt dem der Kragen.


Natürlich kann man das Verstehen.
Andererseits sollte man Artikel in einer Mitgliederzeitung mit einer Auflage von über 650.000 Exemplaren bei 1,13 Millionen Mitgliedern auch mit etwas mehr Bewusstsein über die evtl. Folgen und Auswirkungen des darin dargestellten verfassen. Nebulöse Äußerungen wie "Deshalb, und wegen einer weiteren „Vielzahl von Indizien“, nimmt Ritthammer an, dass auch hinter der Vandalismus-Aktion Biker steckten" sind pauschale Meinungsmache. Diese trifft auch die 400.000 DAV Mitglieder, welche selbst regelmäßig mit dem MTB unterwegs sind.
Dem Artikel hätte es gut zu Gesicht gestanden wenn ausdrücklich darauf hin gewiesen worden wäre, das die erwähnten Fallen nicht nur gegen Biker, sondern auch gegen alle anderen Benutzer der Wege wenden und bei allen ernsthafte Verletzungen zur Folge haben können. Zum Schluss noch ein kurzer Aufruf an alle Wegnutzer, solche Fallen zu melden, zu dokumentieren und evtl. für andere zu kennzeichnen, falls eine sofortige Beseitigung bzw. Sicherung nicht möglich ist, hätte den Artikel abgerundet und aktiv gezeigt das ein gegenseitiges Auskommen aller Nutzer der Wege auch gewollt ist.


----------



## LeFritzz (17. September 2016)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Zur DAV-Geschichte...


...gehört der Ausschluss der Sektion Donauland und der Arierparagraph.


----------



## prince67 (17. September 2016)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Der Herr Wegewart des DAV reagiert einfach so, wie es die Umstände ergeben haben.


Was wäre, wenn jemand schreiben würde:
"Gestern sind 3 Asylbewerber an meinem Haus vorbeigelaufen und haben rumgepöbelt. In der Nacht wurde bei mir eingebrochen. Jetzt vermute ich, es waren Asylbewerber, die in mein Haus eingebrochen sind"

Verstehst du das dann auch noch?

EDIT:
Ach ja, und vorher muss man dann natürlich noch schreiben "Ich hab nichts gegen Asylbewerber"

Genau in diesem Ton ist der Artikel verfasst.


----------



## MO_Thor (17. September 2016)

@ Asylbewerberbeispiel: schlechter Vergleich. Dem DAV-Manne sind die Ignoranten quasi direkt über die Finger gefahren und haben ihm ins Gesicht gesagt, dass ihnen sein Einsatz völlig egal ist. Pöbler vor meinem Haus sind Pöbler vor meinem Haus - da gibts erst Zweifel, wenn sie mich oder mein Haus anpöbeln. 

Ich finds schade, dass ihr ein Zitat als Meinungsmache hinstellt, aber gut. Is wohl mittlerweile hier lieber gesehen, wenn man nicht übern Tellerrand schaut und sich von jedem Furz angemacht fühlt.
Danke, das wars. Ich bin raus.


----------



## LeFritzz (17. September 2016)

Wir wollen klarstellen, dass die Wege, an denen der DAV baut, nicht "das Haus" des DAV sind, dass der DAV dort kein Hausrecht besitzt.

Wir wollen weiter Klarstellen, dass Mountainbiker keine "Pöbler" sind.

Übrigens bin ich Mitglied im DAV und in einer MTB-Gruppe des DAV aktiv.


----------



## S-H-A (17. September 2016)

Beim Thema DAV spielt uns die Zeit in die Karten. Vor 5 Jahren war es noch undenkbar das der DAV Stellung zum Mtb bezieht. Heute bewegt sich immerhin was. Die alten verbohrten Idioten werden weniger, das Geld des Tourismus verschiebt sich. Es verändert sich langsam aber immerhin. War beim Thema Sportklettern vor 20Jahren auch so. Jetzt wird es olympisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (17. September 2016)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Die alten verbohrten Idioten werden weniger


"Olle schodn's, die oid'n und die junga Depp'n!"
(Konstantin Weckler, "Gestern ham's an Willy daschlogn")


----------



## Balkanbiker (17. September 2016)

Mich hat der Artikel in dieser Form ehrlich gesagt auch genervt. Es wäre ein guter Anlass gewesen einen ausführlichen und neutralen Artikel über die Situation am Berg zu schreiben.
Stattdessen werden die vielen Fallen, die MTBlern gelegt werden quasi gleichgestellt mit einer (nicht nachvollziehbaren) Aktion des Vandalismus. Dabei ist das Fallenstellen ja teils versuchter Totschlag und kaputte Wege sind halt "nur" kaputte Wege (da gibt es aufgrund mangelnder Pflege eh mehr als genug davon in den Alpen und zum anderen sind manche Wege besser ausgebaut als notwendig).
Und die Aussage "die MTBler waren's" statt zu sagen "die Vollpfosten von der Begegnung" ist schon eine gewisse Meinungsmache.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (22. September 2016)

Angelschnur bei Pfronten:

http://www.merkur.de/bayern/hinterh...gelschnur-ueber-bergweg-gespannt-6775396.html


----------



## Black-Under (26. September 2016)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Mich hat der Artikel in dieser Form ehrlich gesagt auch genervt. Es wäre ein guter Anlass gewesen einen ausführlichen und neutralen Artikel über die Situation am Berg zu schreiben..



Genau wie Du habe ich auch gedacht als ich den Artikel gelesen habe. Da werden lebensgefährliche Fallen mit Sachbeschädigung verglichen und damit die Fallen relativiert. Kein gutes Zeichen. Dieser Artikel hat mich dazu bewogen doch nun endlich aus dem DAV auszutreten.


----------



## g4mbler (1. Oktober 2016)

Heute auf Nordbayern

http://www.nordbayern.de/ressorts/l...nderer-braucht-der-wald-mehr-regeln-1.5524461


----------



## Black-Under (1. Oktober 2016)

g4mbler schrieb:


> Heute auf Nordbayern
> 
> http://www.nordbayern.de/ressorts/leserforum/mountainbiker-vs-wanderer-braucht-der-wald-mehr-regeln-1.5524461




Der einzige Kommentar spricht wieder Bände. Von Einzelfällen wird wieder pauschal auf alle geschlossen und lebensgefährliche Fallen quasi gerechtfertigt.

Wenn ich Wandere mal weiter löcher wieviel MTBler sich denn so verhalten, dann kommt meißt eh warte mal wann war das nochmal, ach ja Anfang der Jahres beim Spazieren gehen war da mal einer.......

Wenn ich mir anschaue wie wenig MTBler hier im SG unterwegs sind, dann kann das kaum so oft vorkommen. Im Gegensatz könnte man auch verallgemeinern, dass rüpelhafte Wanderer in der Mehrheit sind, dass stimmt aber auch nicht.

Auch mir begehen mit dem MTB ab und an Spinner auf zwei Rädern, die meinen der Weg gehört Ihnen und auch andere MTBler in Gefahr bringen. Wenn es keine Spinner auf der Welt gäbe, hätten wir weniger Kriege und andere Probleme. Es gibt Sie aber nun mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (2. Oktober 2016)

auch in Österreich geht dieser Wahnsinn los!


----------



## Deleted253406 (4. Oktober 2016)

War heute wandern und bin auch an einem unserer Home-Trails vorbeigekommen.
Erst dachte ich der starke Wind hat einige Äste nach unten befördert.
Von wegen. Vier Reisighaufen waren auf den Pfad gezogen.
Bin dann zur Sicherheit den ganzen Trail abgelaufen und wurde nicht "enttäuscht":
In einer Senke war unten ein ca. 8 cm dicker Ast quer gelegt, ein weiterer mit der abgebrochenen Spitze schön gegen die Fahrtrichtung montiert.

Wie kaputt kann man eigentlich sein?
Ich werd's auf jeden Fall im Auge behalten.


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Oktober 2016)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Der einzige Kommentar spricht wieder Bände. Von Einzelfällen wird wieder pauschal auf alle geschlossen und lebensgefährliche Fallen quasi gerechtfertigt.


Immerhin sind die mittlerweile hinzugekommenen mit mehr Verstand geschrieben worden


----------



## scratch_a (5. Oktober 2016)

g4mbler schrieb:


> Heute auf Nordbayern
> 
> http://www.nordbayern.de/ressorts/l...nderer-braucht-der-wald-mehr-regeln-1.5524461



Der Artikel war heut auch in der lokalen Zeitung...finde ihn schlecht geschrieben. Anstatt aufzuklären macht er nur schlechte Stimmung und es wird die Situation schlimmer dargestellt, wie sie wirklich ist. Von falschen Fakten ganz zu schweigen.
Und wegen Klingel...unsere Swiss Trailbell eignet sich sehr gut als Klingelersatz. Kann man schon weit vorher leise bimmeln lassen, ist nicht so penetrant und den Wanderern kommt oft ein lächeln aus.


----------



## LeFritzz (5. Oktober 2016)

Das Bild in diesem Artikel ist eine diffamierende Fotomontage.
Der Oberförster lügt: Natürlich wurde er wie alle Forstbehörden über die MTB-Fallensteller informiert. Er sagt aber, er kennt sowas nicht.
Es sind wieder mal die Förster und Jäger, welche Stimmung machen.
Und die Nürnberger "Presse" spielt mit.

Wie heißt es doch im Lied vom Wildschütz Jennerwein:

	Und zum Gericht am großen jüngsten Tage
	putzt jeder ‘s Gwissen und  auch das Gewehr:
*	Marschieren d‘ Jager samt die Förster, 
	aufs Gamsgebirg zum Luzifer.*


----------



## Black-Under (6. Oktober 2016)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Der Artikel war heut auch in der lokalen Zeitung...finde ihn schlecht geschrieben. Anstatt aufzuklären macht er nur schlechte Stimmung und es wird die Situation schlimmer dargestellt, wie sie wirklich ist. Von falschen Fakten ganz zu schweigen.
> Und wegen Klingel...unsere Swiss Trailbell eignet sich sehr gut als Klingelersatz. Kann man schon weit vorher leise bimmeln lassen, ist nicht so penetrant und den Wanderern kommt oft ein lächeln aus.


Kann den einer mal einscannen?


----------



## LeFritzz (6. Oktober 2016)

Вот это...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. Oktober 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> ...Es sind wieder mal die Förster und Jäger, welche Stimmung machen.
> *... *


Als bei uns auf dem dem jäger verhassten trail plötzlich ein grüner baum gefällt (juli!) lag, habe ich den förster angerufen und auf das gefährdungspotenzial hingewiesen. Der baum war an einer heiklen stelle erst sehr spät zu sehen. Fünf tage später war der baum entfernt. Jetzt spannt der jäger absperrband und hängt gesetzesschilder auf.
Kleiner tipp: Wenn da ein solches band gespannt ist, dann sollte man es nicht zerreißen, sondern einfach passieren und weiter fahren. Alles andere dient nur der eskalation.

Nachtrag:
1) Das foto ist eher keine montage. An der alten veste geht einiges!
2) "Freilich würde die Situation dadurche entspannt, dass die Staatsforsten ein paar vernünftige Mountainbike-Trails genehmigen oder gar bauen würde."
Letzteres ist der punkt. Bei einem "Premiumwanderweg" wird viel geld verbaut, um wanderer möglichst idyllisch und abwechslungsreich von jausenstation zu jausenstation zu geleiten. Dem biker genügt da ein schmaler steig. OK, vielleicht muss man an einigen wenigen stellen etwas zur wegsicherung tun. Mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. Oktober 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> ... und hängt gesetzesschilder auf. ...


So 'einfach' geht's aber nicht. 
Zeigst' mir die beim nächsten Mal?

Edit: BaWü, oder?


----------



## LeFritzz (6. Oktober 2016)

Die Frage ist, ob der Jäger überhaupt zum Spannen von Band und Stellen von Schildern berechtigt ist.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Jäger (Jagdpächter) damit rechtswidrig in das Grundeigentum und in die belange des Naturschutzes eingreift.
Gleiches gilt natürlich für das Baumfällen.
Insofern würde ich den Jäger in so einem Falle auf jeden Fall anzeigen.

Weil nämlich:

*Bidne Kelblech tut men bindn,
un men schlept sej un men schecht.
Wer's hot Fligl, flit arojf tsu,
is bei kojnem nischt kojn Knecht.*
(Jiddisches Lied)

Übersetzt:
Arme Kälblein tut man fesseln
und man schleift sie und man schlachtet.
Wer Flügel hat, fliegt aufwärts,
macht sich bei keinem zum Knecht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. Oktober 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> So 'einfach' geht's aber nicht.
> Zeigst' mir die beim nächsten Mal?
> 
> Edit: BaWü, oder?


1) BW ja.
2) Zeigen eher nicht. Falsche richtung. Dafür gern aber eine downhillabkürzung von spitzkehren mit naturzerstörung.
3) Nein, so einfach geht es nicht. Ich habe überlegt, ob ich ihm seinen hochsitz mal absperre. Habe das aber nach einigem inneren vergnügen dann gelassen.


----------



## hulster (6. Oktober 2016)

Obwohl hier nicht ganz passend - aber weil hier immer wieder der Begriff "ausgeweisene MTB Strecken" auftaucht.

Wie wärs denn mal umgekehrt? Im Zuge einer solchen Diskussion ausgewiesene Wandergebiete vorschlagen. Natürllich ausserhalb der für Moutainbiker interessanten Strecken und Gebiete. Und eine paar wenig mit je 10km² Fläche über ganz Deutschland verteilt sollten ja eigentlich reichen, oder? Vielleicht kommen die Wanderer ja dann mal ins Nachdenken.


----------



## demlak (6. Oktober 2016)

wie wärs mit weniger fronten? der wald ist für alle da.. jeder soll(te) überall laufen und fahren dürfen.. der "trick" ist doch ganz simpel: gleichberechtigung und gegenseitige rücksichtnahme


aber bevor jetzt jemand nach den jägern fragt: die dürfen auch gerne wandern und mountainbiken.. töten als hobby ist kein gleichberechtigtes freizeitvergnügen!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. Oktober 2016)

hulster schrieb:


> ... ausgewiesene Wandergebiete vorschlagen. Natürllich ausserhalb der für Moutainbiker interessanten Strecken und Gebiete. ...


Auf der Feierabendrunde entgegenkommende Wanderer mit einem 'was lauft ihr denn hier auf'm Trail rum' begrüßen.
Die verdutzten Gesichter sind unbezahlbar!


----------



## hulster (6. Oktober 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> wie wärs mit weniger fronten? der wald ist für alle da.. jeder soll(te) überall laufen und fahren dürfen.. der "trick" ist doch ganz simpel: gleichberechtigung und gegenseitige rücksichtnahme
> !



Es ging doch nicht um Fronten, sondern plastisch die eigenen Forderungen und deren Sinn/Widersinn(bzw. Absurdität) vor Augen zu führen.


----------



## demlak (6. Oktober 2016)

hulster schrieb:


> Es ging doch nicht um Fronten, sondern plastisch die eigenen Forderungen und deren Sinn/Widersinn(bzw. Absurdität) vor Augen zu führen.




da kann ich ausnahmsweise direkt aus meinem Studium erzählen: verhalten zu spiegeln kann sowohl eine wirksame als auch eine kontraproduktive Methode sein.. das hängt von den Reflektionsfähigkeiten des Gegenübers ab.. Und da Reflektionsfähigkeit antiproportional zu Emotionen steht, kannst du dir sicherlich vorstellen, wie wirkungsvoll dies in einer eh schon hitzigen Debatte sein wird.


----------



## LeFritzz (6. Oktober 2016)

Genau.
Schliesslich ist 91 ja "die beliebige Primzahl".


----------



## demlak (6. Oktober 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Genau.
> Schliesslich ist 91 ja "die beliebige Primzahl".


was auch immer du uns damit sagen willst


----------



## LeFritzz (6. Oktober 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> was auch immer du uns damit sagen willst


Ich wollte damit die Reflexionsfähigkeit aufzeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (6. Oktober 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit die Reflexionsfähigkeit aufzeigen.


Hat bei mir nicht funktioniert.. ich verstehe es nicht. Vermutlich zu subtil.. und/oder man braucht eine Info/ein Wissen, was mir fehlt.


----------



## LeFritzz (6. Oktober 2016)

Ja. Grundrechenarten.
91 = 13x7.


----------



## demlak (6. Oktober 2016)

du redest wirres zeug.. komm mal auf den punkt, was du uns hier mit (vermeintlichen) primzahlen zum thema reflexionsfähigkeit mitteilen möchtest


----------



## LeFritzz (6. Oktober 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> verhalten zu spiegeln kann sowohl eine wirksame als auch eine kontraproduktive Methode sein.. das hängt von den Reflektionsfähigkeiten des Gegenübers ab.. Und da Reflektionsfähigkeit antiproportional zu Emotionen steht



H.m.l.a.A. hab ich mir da gedacht.
Ob 91 als Primzahl akzeptiert wird, hängt also nicht von den mathematischen Gesetzen, sondern von den Emotionen ab.
Genau das haben wir damals beim Vorschlag der Zahl 91 als "beliebige Primzahl" in der Uni auch festgestellt.

Wie Brecht aber den Galileo Galilei sagen lässt, ändern die Phasen der Venus den Hintern einer jungen Frau nicht.


----------



## demlak (6. Oktober 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> H.m.l.a.A. hab ich mir da gedacht.
> Ob 91 als Primzahl akzeptiert wird, hängt also nicht von den mathematischen Gesetzen, sondern von den Emotionen ab.
> Genau das haben wir damals beim Vorschlag der Zahl 91 als "beliebige Primzahl" in der Uni auch festgestellt.
> 
> Wie Brecht aber den Galileo Galilei sagen lässt, ändern die Phasen der Venus den Hintern einer jungen Frau nicht.


"aha"


----------



## Deleted 217350 (6. Oktober 2016)

A Schmarrn halt  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. Oktober 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> ...Ob 91 als Primzahl akzeptiert wird, hängt also nicht von den mathematischen Gesetzen, sondern von den Emotionen ab.


Niemand hat 91 als primzahl akzeptiert. Lies dir einfach mal die direkten antworten durch. Die frage war eher, ob du richtig tickst. Falls du 91 als primzahl ansiehst, sicher nicht. Außerdem weiß ich gar nicht, was eine primzahl ist und bin zu faul zum googeln. Also glaube ich deinem offensichtlichen fachwissen. Ist also alles eine vertrauensfrage.


----------



## LeFritzz (6. Oktober 2016)

Ich halte die Aussage, die Brecht dem Galilei  in den Mund gelegt hat, für wichtiger als die Zahlentheorie.
Insofern denke ich, dass ich "richtig ticke".


----------



## Deleted 217350 (6. Oktober 2016)

Der will halt sein "Wissen" dahersalbadern, vollkommen gleichgültig, dass es in keinster Weise in den Kontext hier passt  .

Vielleicht ist ein Dreher anwesend, der über Präzisionsdrehteile eine Exkursion geben möchte? Frisöre, Beamte...immer raus mit der Sprache - irgendwas weiß jeder  .


----------



## Das-Licht (6. Oktober 2016)

hulster schrieb:


> Obwohl hier nicht ganz passend - aber weil hier immer wieder der Begriff "ausgeweisene MTB Strecken" auftaucht.
> 
> Wie wärs denn mal umgekehrt? Im Zuge einer solchen Diskussion ausgewiesene Wandergebiete vorschlagen. Natürllich ausserhalb der für Moutainbiker interessanten Strecken und Gebiete. Und eine paar wenig mit je 10km² Fläche über ganz Deutschland verteilt sollten ja eigentlich reichen, oder? Vielleicht kommen die Wanderer ja dann mal ins Nachdenken.



Das "Problem" ist, dass Deutschland übersäät ist mit ausgewiesenen Wanderwegen. Etliche von Denen sind gar jahrhunderte alte Verkehrswege. Während es Leute, die rein aus Lust wandeln, erst die Pilger, dann die Wanderer, schon seit Jahrhunderten gibt, sind wir eben erst knapp 20 Jahre so weit, dass wir eine "kritische" Größe angenommen haben. Das Erste was man dann in B-W nach Überschreiten des "Schwellwertes" an "Störenfrieden" tat, ist ja hinlänglich bekannt. In 50 Jahren sieht das sicherlich anders aus, doch dann wird es die Wenigsten von Uns noch ernsthaft interessieren. 

...ach... ...und soll ich noch was über die gesetzliche Regelaltersrente für langjährig Versicherte mit geschlossener Erwerbsbiografie vortrtagen?


----------



## scratch_a (6. Oktober 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Als bei uns auf dem dem jäger verhassten trail plötzlich ein grüner baum gefällt (juli!) lag, habe ich den förster angerufen und auf das gefährdungspotenzial hingewiesen. Der baum war an einer heiklen stelle erst sehr spät zu sehen. Fünf tage später war der baum entfernt. Jetzt spannt der jäger absperrband und hängt gesetzesschilder auf.
> Kleiner tipp: Wenn da ein solches band gespannt ist, dann sollte man es nicht zerreißen, sondern einfach passieren und weiter fahren. Alles andere dient nur der eskalation.
> 
> Nachtrag:
> ...



Denk auch nicht, dass das Foto gefälscht ist...warum auch. Ich kenne das Gebiet "Alte Veste" und ja, dort kann man schon gut fahren 
Trotzdem halte ich den Artikel für nicht gut geschrieben und nur als Stimmungsmache, so dass auch an der alten Veste bald richtige Fallen entstehen könnten.


----------



## demlak (6. Oktober 2016)

redet ihr von diesem total schlecht bearbeiteten bild? =)






Wenn das nicht überarbeitet wurde.. dann tut mir der Mensch leid, der ohne rechtes Knie und ohne Nase sicherlich ein verdammt fieses Leben bisher hatte =)


----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. Oktober 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> redet ihr von diesem total schlecht bearbeiteten bild? =)
> ...
> Wenn das nicht überarbeitet wurde.. dann tut mir der Mensch leid, der ohne rechtes Knie und ohne Nase sicherlich ein verdammt fieses Leben bisher hatte =)


Verstehe, dein name ist programm.


----------



## demlak (6. Oktober 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Verstehe, dein name ist programm.



Verstehe, Niveau von einem Backstein, ist dein Level... dann sollte ich vielleicht meine Wortwahl diesem Niveau anpassen. Soll ja hier jeder mitkommen können.


----------



## scratch_a (6. Oktober 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> redet ihr von diesem total schlecht bearbeiteten bild? =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Öhm, nein. Zumindest ich habe nicht von diesem Bild gesprochen!?
Aber selbst dieses Bild kann doch durchaus so gemacht worden sein...durch die enorme Bewegungsunschärfe sieht man eben das rechte Knie (in Höhe des Oberrohres) und die Nase nicht sehr gut?  (Ich habe aber auch keine Ahnung von Fotografie)


----------



## Deleted 217350 (6. Oktober 2016)

Wie die Nase des Mannes...  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. Oktober 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> Verstehe, Niveau von einem Backstein, ist dein Level... dann sollte ich vielleicht meine Wortwahl diesem Niveau anpassen. Soll ja hier jeder mitkommen können.


Dann erklär mir bitte, gern per p.m., was dein bildposting tiefsinniges zum thema beiträgt. Ich lerne gern dazu.


----------



## demlak (6. Oktober 2016)

wozu soll ich irgendwas mit jemanden besprechen oder gar ihm erklären, der als allererstes mit einer beleidigung loszieht? troll dich..


----------



## noocelo (6. Oktober 2016)

sachtmaleude, hat's euch alle komplett verspult?


----------



## Basti138 (6. Oktober 2016)

Wasn hier los, darf ich mitmachen?


----------



## Anto (6. Oktober 2016)

@Basti138 Bloß nicht!

Und @demlak vielleicht solltest du das Angebot annehmen.



Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir bitte, gern per p.m.


----------



## hulster (11. Oktober 2016)

Langsam bin ich echt dafür, das Moderatoren Meta-Postings einfach löschen. Die Beteiligten werden sich mit Sicherheit die Nicks merken und können sich dann per PN austoben. 
Übrigens grundsätzlich und nicht nur in diesem Thread.


----------



## demlak (4. November 2016)

Letztens auf einem Trail Katzenstreu samt Katzenkot in Massen gehabt.. Teils versteckt zwischen extra auf dem Trail platzierten Ästen und Baumstämmen.. meine Mitfahrer meinten, dass das dort regelmäßig abgeladen wird.. aber man ist sich nicht schlüssig ob es extra für Biker ist oder "nur" einfache Entsorgung..
Als wir dann die Äste und Baumstämme wegräumten fand man dann dutzende Katzenstreu Haufen.. wi-der-lich!

Jedenfalls ist so Katzenstreu im feuchten Wald.. das wochenlang rumliegt.. nix wo man mit dem Bike durch will.. und erst recht nix wo man mal drauf stürzen will *schauder*


----------



## Schildbürger (5. November 2016)

Ich schätze mal das es sich um illegale Müllentsorgung von Anwohnern handelt.
Viele kippen gerne auch Laub und Rasenschnitt in den Wald.
Mal beim Forstamt melden.


----------



## Zask06 (7. November 2016)

Das ist ja fast schon harmlos. Was man bei uns teilweise in den Wäldern bzw. Waldrändern findet, könnt man jedes mal meinen, ein Wurf Zi***r musste fluchtartig sein Lager verlassen. Richtig mies. Am Ende warn wirs wieder. (obwohl wir IMMER eine oder mehrere Tüten dabei haben, um Müll nicht im Wald liegen zu lassen.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zask06 (7. November 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> Letztens auf einem Trail Katzenstreu samt Katzenkot in Massen gehabt.. Teils versteckt zwischen extra auf dem Trail platzierten Ästen und Baumstämmen.. meine Mitfahrer meinten, dass das dort regelmäßig abgeladen wird.. aber man ist sich nicht schlüssig ob es extra für Biker ist oder "nur" einfache Entsorgung..
> Als wir dann die Äste und Baumstämme wegräumten fand man dann dutzende Katzenstreu Haufen.. wi-der-lich!
> 
> Jedenfalls ist so Katzenstreu im feuchten Wald.. das wochenlang rumliegt.. nix wo man mit dem Bike durch will.. und erst recht nix wo man mal drauf stürzen will *schauder*


naja eklig ists, aber wäre mir lieber als in ein Nagelbrett ballern


----------



## Bener (7. November 2016)

@Zask06 Kannst Du den Post über über mir bitte editieren?


----------



## Zask06 (7. November 2016)

Inwiefern?


----------



## Bener (7. November 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Inwiefern?


Ich glaube nicht, dass die Roma gerne mit im Wald deponiertem Unrat in Verbindung gebracht werden möchten. Weiterhin hat der Begriff "Zigeuner" eine recht negative Konnotation...

(Selbst gemeldet wegen Erklärung! Da hättest Du eigentlich selber drauf kommen sollen!)


----------



## Zask06 (7. November 2016)

Tja glauben kann man viel, vor allem wenn man noch kein son Lager - und da gibs in und um FFM einige - mal von Nahem gesehen hat. Man kann sich aber auch an allem hoch ziehen. ich mach nächstes mal Bilder für dich.
So gesehen hast du gar nicht mal unrecht. Teilweise siehts in deren Lagern besser aus, als auf mancher "Mülldeponie" im Wald. (Was kein Kompliment ist).

Aber bevor hier wieder einer weint und vor lauter Mimimi wieder die ganze Nacht kein Auge zu bekommt, änder ich es mal dezent ab.


----------



## Zask06 (7. November 2016)

So ist geändert. Mehr kann ich leider nicht für dich tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (7. November 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> So ist geändert. Mehr kann ich leider nicht für dich tun.


Wenn Du jetzt noch glaubst, das für mich getan zu haben, scheint bei Dir Hopfen und Malz verloren zu sein! 

Wie auch immer, lassen wir das hier ruhen, hier gehts um was anderes!


----------



## Zask06 (7. November 2016)

Bener schrieb:


> Wenn Du jetzt noch glaubst, das für mich getan zu haben, scheint bei Dir Hopfen und Malz verloren zu sein


Wenn du DAS allen Ernstes glaubst (womit wir wieder bei "glauben" wären) ist bei Dir aber Hopfen und Malz verloren, sorry.



Bener schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, lassen wir das hier ruhen, hier gehts um was anderes!



So siehts aus! Hier sind wir uns einig!
Hätte man aber auch einfacher haben können, nä


----------



## Zask06 (8. November 2016)

@Bener
Ach ja eins noch... Kannst Du bitte deine Signatur editieren! Eine derartige Ansammlung von Kraftausdrücken ist absolut nicht hinnehmbar, ganz besonders, wenn sich derjenige an Wörtern wie - Achtung, extra für dich verunkenntlicht - "Zi***r" in übertriebenst kleinkarierter Form aufgeilt. Wenn hier schon Erbsen gezählt werden, dann doch bitte korrekt. Hier lesen schließlich auch Minderjährige mit. Danke für das Verständnis und die zeitnahe Umsetzung.
Weiter machen.

Back to Topic!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. November 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> @BenerBack to Topic!


Versuch dich doch einfach an deine eigene aufforderung zu halten und nicht in allen fäden wie ein bockiges kind nach zu klappen.


----------



## Zask06 (8. November 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Versuch dich doch einfach an deine eigene aufforderung zu halten und nicht in allen fäden wie ein bockiges kind nach zu klappen.


Ok versuch ich.
Versuch Du bitte, Dinge die dich nicht betreffen zu ignorieren.


----------



## demlak (8. November 2016)

wenn du ein Problem damit hast oder dich angegriffen fühlst, weil man dir sagt, dass deine Ausdrucksweise ein ganzes Volk komplett diffamiert, dann würde ich behaupten, dass du in diesem Board falsch bist. Ich würde vermuten, dass die meisten hier anderen Werten folgen.


oder anders ausgedrückt: Sich im Ton vergreifen kann jeder mal.. darauf nett hingewiesen werden ist besser als sofort einen Kurzschluss zu kriegen.. aber auf diesen netten Hinweis dann auch noch patzig zu reagieren, ist unter aller Sau!

Edit: und dann auch noch unter dem Avatar "Diplomat" stehen haben *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Zask06 (8. November 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> Sich im Ton vergreifen kann jeder mal.. darauf nett hingewiesen werden ist besser als sofort einen Kurzschluss zu kriegen.. aber auf diesen netten Hinweis dann auch noch patzig zu reagieren, ist unter aller Sau!


Dass ausgerechnet DU mit sowas um die Ecke kommst, darüber kann ich nur mal ganz kräftig und herzhaft lachen

Im Übrigen kann ich nur sagen, du kannst das sehen wie du willst, mach ich genauso. Aber um das mal auf den Punkt zu bringen: Deine Meinung ist mir scheiß egal..ich akzeptiere sie..aber sie ist mir scheiß egal. Hat Null Wert für mich! Klar soweit!?

Und nu lass gut sein.
Du bist einer der Allerletzten, die sich hier rausnehmen sollten, die Moralkeule zu schwingen. Das Eis auf dem du dich bewegst, ist auch reichlich dünne Kollege.

Wenigstens machst du deinem Nik alle Ehre.. sogar falsch geschrieben.


----------



## bastea82 (8. November 2016)

Naja, die Deutschen haben am Ballermann jetzt auch nicht gerade den besten Ruf, genauso ist es bei den Zigeunern hier der Fall. Genauso wie die Spanier wissen, dass nicht alle so sind, genauso wird @Zask06 das auf alle Zigeuner übertragen.
Aber man darf sich gerne in einschlägigen Stadtviertel selbst ein Bild von den Zuständen machen und dann urteilen


----------



## Zask06 (8. November 2016)

DANKE!! 
Ganz genau so sieht es aus!
Man muss doch nicht sofort in alles, das negativste reininterpretieren. Und wer hier in und um FFM schon mal ein solche Lager gesehen hat bzw. parallel dazu, was manche so im Wald bzw. an Waldrändern hinterlassen, da sind nun mal gewisse Ähnlichkeiten in der Optik nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger hab ich damit ausdrücken wollen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. November 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Ok versuch ich.
> Versuch Du bitte, Dinge die dich nicht betreffen zu ignorieren.


OK. Ich setz dich auf meine ignore liste. Das macht mir das leben leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zask06 (8. November 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> OK. Ich setz dich auf meine ignore liste. Das macht mir das leben leichter.


Danke! Meins auch!!


----------



## delphi1507 (8. November 2016)

Zask06 schrieb:


> DANKE!!
> Ganz genau so sieht es aus!
> Man muss doch nicht sofort in alles, das negativste reininterpretieren. Und wer hier in und um FFM schon mal ein solche Lager gesehen hat bzw. parallel dazu, was manche so im Wald bzw. an Waldrändern hinterlassen, da sind nun mal gewisse Ähnlichkeiten in der Optik nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger hab ich damit ausdrücken wollen.



Reg dich nicht auf.... Jeder hat andere Erfahrungen im Leben gemacht.... Wer im Einzelhandel arbeitet kann z.b. ein Lied davon singen, wann ältere Damen ohne Portmonee da stehen, und welche Volksgruppen zum fraglichen Zeitpunkt im Laden waren.... Wenn auch in der Filiale in der ich aktuell arbeite nur sehr selten diese fragliche Gruppe anzutreffen ist, so ist eine extreme Häufung in diesen Zeiträumen doch sehr offensichtlich....


----------



## Bener (8. November 2016)

Habt ihrs bald???


----------



## Deleted 217350 (8. November 2016)

Bener schrieb:


> Habt ihrs bald???



Ich finde übrigens auch, dass du deine Signatur ändern solltest  .

Wer noch?


----------



## Rubik (8. November 2016)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Ich finde übrigens auch, dass du deine Signatur ändern solltest  .
> 
> Wer noch?


Ich!


----------



## Permafrost (8. November 2016)

Um was ging's in dem Thread hier gleich noch???










Ahhh "Absichtliche Fallen für Biker"...


Wenn ich könnte würd ich mir selbst nen "Hilfreich" geben


----------



## dickerbert (8. November 2016)

Jetzt bin ich extra von Tapatalk auf die Webansicht gewechselt, um mir Beners Signatur anzugucken. Aber auf der Mobilansicht wird sie auch ausgeblendet. Kann mir bitte jemand die Signatur zeigen, damit ich mir ein Urteil bilden kann? Alternativ kann @JoeArschtreter seine Meinung breit treten. Ich gehe dann damit konform!


----------



## demlak (8. November 2016)

hast eine pn


----------



## Bener (9. November 2016)

Ernsthaft jetzt??  Können wir den Kindergarten jetzt bitte mal lassen? Und wenn wirklich noch klärungsbedarf besteht, können wikr ja wirklich alles per PN klären! @demlak @dickerbert Ihr könnt mich ja in eure Unterhaltung einladen, immerhin gehts da offensichtlich um meine Signatur?! 

(So, und das war jetzt mein letzter OT-Post in diesem Fred! (Steinigt ihn, er hat "Fred" gesagt!! ))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (9. November 2016)

hab nur kopiert.. nicht mehr.. nicht weniger..


----------



## JoeArschtreter (9. November 2016)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich extra von Tapatalk auf die Webansicht gewechselt, um mir Beners Signatur anzugucken. Aber auf der Mobilansicht wird sie auch ausgeblendet. Kann mir bitte jemand die Signatur zeigen, damit ich mir ein Urteil bilden kann? Alternativ kann @JoeArschtreter seine Meinung breit treten. Ich gehe dann damit konform!



Gegen eine ausführliche Sammlung z.T. recht unkonventioneller Argumentationsverstärker in einer Signatur ist m.E. nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## dickerbert (9. November 2016)

Dann ist gut. Danke, Buddy!


----------



## JoeArschtreter (10. November 2016)

Kein Ding Alter!


----------



## Balkanbiker (28. November 2016)

Kaum ist man mal einen Monat nicht im Forum, muss man sich hinterher seitenweise Müll, Beschimpfungen und wirres Gelaber durchlesen um *einen sinnvollen Beitrag *zu finden! Leute, wenn euch langweilig ist, dann geht bitte woanders spielen oder fluchen oder rumlabern, aber nicht in diesem Thema.

Übrigens, von den beiden genannten Fotos ist eines bearbeitet (sonst hätten die fränkischen Wälder Urwaldformat), das andere ist eine Langzeitbelichtung mit Blitz ohne größere Bearbeitung.


----------



## Zask06 (30. November 2016)

Tja, ist die Katz' ausm Haus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (1. Dezember 2016)

Bikefalle im Landkreis Roth entdeckt

Bei Offenbau, im fränkischen Landkreis Roth, ist ein Jogger in eine mit Schrauben präparierte Wurzel getreten. Vermutlich war diese Falle gegen Mountainbiker gerichtet.
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/p...Jogger-und-Mountainbiker-an;art118239,3296191


----------



## xSophie (1. Dezember 2016)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Kaum ist man mal einen Monat nicht im Forum, muss man sich hinterher seitenweise Müll, Beschimpfungen und wirres Gelaber durchlesen um *einen sinnvollen Beitrag *zu finden! Leute, wenn euch langweilig ist, dann geht bitte woanders spielen oder fluchen oder rumlabern, aber nicht in diesem Thema.
> 
> Übrigens, von den beiden genannten Fotos ist eines bearbeitet (sonst hätten die fränkischen Wälder Urwaldformat), das andere ist eine Langzeitbelichtung mit Blitz ohne größere Bearbeitung.



Man, wie schafft ihr es, dass eure Bikes von alleine stehen bleiben und dass es dann noch so professionell aussieht..


----------



## static (1. Dezember 2016)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Bikefalle im Landkreis Roth entdeckt
> 
> Bei Offenbau, im fränkischen Landkreis Roth, ist ein Jogger in eine mit Schrauben präparierte Wurzel getreten. Vermutlich war diese Falle gegen Mountainbiker gerichtet.
> http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/p...Jogger-und-Mountainbiker-an;art118239,3296191


_"Einen *bösen Scherz* hat sich ein Unbekannter im Waldgebiet Rubenberg erlaubt."_


----------



## delphi1507 (1. Dezember 2016)

static schrieb:


> _"Einen *bösen Scherz* hat sich ein Unbekannter im Waldgebiet Rubenberg erlaubt."_


Mal ne freundliche Mail an die Redaktion geschickt Mal schauen ob es eine Reaktion gibt...


----------



## Deleted 217350 (2. Dezember 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Mal ne freundliche Mail an die Redaktion geschickt Mal schauen ob es eine Reaktion gibt...



Yep. Es wurde geändert  .


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Dezember 2016)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Yep. Es wurde geändert  .


Da hätte ich ja nie mit gerechnet... Nur leider weißen sie nicht darauf hin das es als schwere Straftat einzuschätzen ist.... Antwort habe ich auch keine bekommen....


----------



## Mountain77 (21. Dezember 2016)

Von der DIMB auf facebook eingestellt:
Anschlag auf Mountainbiker im Allenberger Forst: Nägel im Boden - weiter lesen auf Augsburger-Allgemeine: http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...nberger-Forst-Naegel-im-Boden-id40024752.html

Der letzte Satz liest sich, als wäre die Polizei in BW zuständig:
In diesem Zusammenhang weist die PolizeiAichachdarauf hin, dass das Fahren mit Fahrrädern im Wald nur auf geeigneten Wegen erlaubt ist. Dazu zählen nicht die Rückewege oder wie im vorliegenden Fall Trampelpfade abseits der angelegten Waldwege. Verstöße hiergegen werden als Ordnungswidrigkeit mit einer Geldbuße nach dem Naturschutzgesetz geahndet...


----------



## Balkanbiker (21. Dezember 2016)

Denen muss wohl jemand erläutern, dass es einen Unterschied im Wegerecht zwischen bayerisch und württembergisch Schwaben gibt.


----------



## Black-Under (21. Dezember 2016)

Es ist immer wieder unglaublich wie versucht wird, versuchte Körperverletzung zu legitimieren.

Ein Verweis darauf, dass so etwas eine Straftat ist, wäre besser gewesen.


----------



## dopero (5. Januar 2017)

Fallen in Oberwittelsbach bei Aichach:
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/aichach/Auf-dem-Waldweg-lauert-die-Nagelfalle-id40079357.html
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...f-Waldwegen-loesen-Streit-aus-id40082447.html

Der Leserbrief einer Waldbesitzerin als Antwort darauf lässt auch mal wieder Einsichten in die Unkenntnis über die geltende Rechtslage zu. Sie ist der Meinung laut Naturschutzgesetz dürfe man nur auf befestigten Wegen fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. Januar 2017)

dopero schrieb:


> Fallen in Oberwittelsbach bei Aichach:
> http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/aichach/Auf-dem-Waldweg-lauert-die-Nagelfalle-id40079357.html
> http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...f-Waldwegen-loesen-Streit-aus-id40082447.html
> ...


Selbstgemalte Schilder = Schwachsinn! Man sollte den Schildermaler darauf hinweisen...und den Nagelleger das es kein Recht im Unrecht gibt. Schon seltsam, dass die Polizei da so 'sanft' auf Selbstjustiz reagiert und so wenig die Gesetzeslage kennt. Die ist nämlich eindeutig. Sowohl bei Selbstjustiz wie auch bei der Gültigkeit von selbstgemalten Schildern oder dem Befahren von Waldwegen (die nicht mit den Rückewegen in einen Topf gehören).

Statt die Schilder abzureißen, mal mit Edding die aktuellen Gesetze darauf vermerken! 

Edit: http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...en-das-ist-unter-aller-Kanone-id40094347.html



> Einig ist man sich nur, dass solche gemeingefährlichen Sabotageakte „unter aller Kanone“ sind. Hauptproblem zwischen Mountainbikern und Forstleuten ist, welche Wege im Wald befahren werden dürfen und welche nicht. Wir haben bei Försterin Silke Schweizer vom Schlossgut Kühbach nachgefragt. ... Die Fallen wurden im Frühjahr und jetzt im Dezember dort gefunden. *Sie plant zu Jahresbeginn einen runden Tisch und will mit den Radlergruppen von Alpenverein und Grubetfreunden ins Gespräch kommen und den Konflikt entschärfen.*
> ...


Liebe Silke Schweizer: glaubst Du, dass die Biker die Fallen selbst legen? Hole Dir lieber mal die Stöckchenleger an den runden Tisch und erkläre denen mal, was Radfahrer im Wald dürfen! 
Info hier: https://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/308-die-rechtslage-in-bayern


----------



## decay (5. Januar 2017)

Die Polizei in Aichach. Das ist vermutlich die Karikatur ähnlicher Vorabendserien...


----------



## 3K-Power (5. Januar 2017)

Nagelbretter wurden bei uns in Südthüringen auch ausgelegt. Wurden aber auch gefunden und hingen als Deko damals im Radladen. Folgen hatte dies nicht weil keiner erwischt wurde. Auch gab es keine Anzeige da sich die Trails im Naturschutzgebiet befanden bzw dort teils rabiat durch Bäume fällen und dergleichen angelegt wurden.

Hier wurde dann beiderseits auf Selbstjustiz abgezielt.

Es eskalierte erst, als sich die Trailbauer selber filmten. Nach Festnahme und Hausdurchsuchung und Beschlagnahmung von Computern (Videos) wurden dann auch etliche Leute enttarnt und bekamen Ärger. 5stellige Geldsummen standen da im Raum; wurde sogar das Rad des einen beschlagnahmt...

Mittlerweile hat sich das alles etwas beruhigt. 

Es gibt immer Reibungspunkte zwischen Forst/Jagt und Bikern. 

Wenn der Förster/Jäger mit seinem ölsiffenden Lada Niva bis unter den Hochstand fährt und dann noch Futterfallen zu finden sind, damit die auch sicher treffen (was mit Jagd wenig zu tun hat) da ist ja bei denen auch alles ok; Naturschutz hin oder her; interessiert in dem Fall auch keinen.

Hab da meine eigene Art zu "protestieren".


----------



## Black-Under (5. Januar 2017)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Wenn der Förster/Jäger mit seinem ölsiffenden Lada Niva bis unter den Hochstand fährt und dann noch Futterfallen zu finden sind, damit die auch sicher treffen (was mit Jagd wenig zu tun hat) da ist ja bei denen auch alles ok; Naturschutz hin oder her; interessiert in dem Fall auch keinen.
> 
> Hab da meine eigene Art zu "protestieren".



Such mal nach Videos von Peter Wohleben, der sagt ganz klar Jäger und Förster haben mit Naturschutz nichts am Hut, das ist als wenn ein Metzger sagen würde er wäre Tierschützer.
Der Förster ist ein Landwirt des Waldes, es geht ihm nur darum Ertrag aus dem Wald zu holen (Dazu ist er sogar per Gesetz verpflichtet) und einem Privatwaldbesitzer geht es auch um nichts anderes.

Ich sag Waldbesitzern oder Förstern wenn sie mal maulen "Wenn Ihr (Förster) mit Rückepferden und Naturverjüngung arbeitet und alte Bäume auch mal stehen läßt, dann fahr ich auch nicht mehr durch euren Wald" Dann gucken die aber blöd sag ich euch.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. Januar 2017)

3K-Power schrieb:


> ... der Förster/Jäger mit seinem ölsiffenden Lada Niva ...


Süß, bei Euch ist die Welt ja noch in Ordnung. Unsere tun's da nicht unter einem X3/G-Klasse, oder auch einem Nissan PickUp o.ä.


----------



## 3K-Power (5. Januar 2017)

Ja na das sind die, die zur Treibjagd bei uns anreisen. Rotwild oder generell jedes wild ist ja nicht mehr gerne gesehen im Staatsforst und soll so systematisch durch monatliche Treibjagd dezimiert werden (Info eines Jägers).

Da fahr ich doch gerne (wenn auch nicht ungefährlich) durch den Wald und störe solche Veranstaltungen...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. Januar 2017)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Ja na das sind die, die zur Treibjagd bei uns anreisen. ...


Auch das sind Jäger/Förster (aus dem Nachbarrevier z.B.). Oder denkst Du, da dürfte jeder durch'n Wald laufen und rumschießen!? Und das auch noch monatlich?

Scheinst ja ganz besonders clever zu sein, in eine Treibjagd rein zu radeln...


----------



## hempblend (5. Januar 2017)

Gibt es eigentlich in irgendwelchen anderen, nicht deutschsprachigen, Ländern solche Konflikte? Habe davon noch nie was gehört. Vor allem im Mittelmeerraum, wo ich öfter unterwegs bin, geht man wesentlich entspannter mit dem Thema um. USA / Kanada sowieso.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (5. Januar 2017)

...ja.
Vor allem in den USA  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prince67 (5. Januar 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Scheinst ja ganz besonders clever zu sein, in eine Treibjagd rein zu radeln...


Bin ich auch schon, da die D*ppen nicht abgesperrt hatten.
BTW: Im Wald gibt es sehr wenige Treibjagden, meist sind das Drückjagden


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. Januar 2017)

prince67 schrieb:


> ...BTW: Im Wald gibt es sehr wenige Treibjagden, meist sind das Drückjagden


Seit neuestem sogar "Waldschutzjagd"!


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Januar 2017)

hempblend schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich in irgendwelchen anderen, nicht deutschsprachigen, Ländern solche Konflikte? Habe davon noch nie was gehört. Vor allem im Mittelmeerraum, wo ich öfter unterwegs bin, geht man wesentlich entspannter mit dem Thema um. USA / Kanada sowieso.


In Kanada ist letztes Jahr ein Fall bekannt geworden. Die Täterin wurde aber gefasst. Mehr Infos habe ich leider nicht im Kopf


----------



## decay (5. Januar 2017)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/woman-arrested-for-setting-traps-on-trail-north-vancouver-2015.html


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Januar 2017)

Vor 6 Tagen war es noch letztes Jahr


----------



## ciao heiko (6. Januar 2017)

Nagelbretter im Wald in Rommerskirchen ausgelegt

Der WDR berichtet von einem Fall von mehreren Nagelbrettern auf einem Forstweg bei Rommerskirchen. Es ist in diesem Fall noch nicht klar, gegen wen sich die Fallen eigentlich richten sollten.

http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte...verstecken-nagelbretter-im-wald-aid-1.6501391

http://www1.wdr.de/mediathek/video/...-im-wald-in-rommerskirchen-ausgelegt-100.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (9. Januar 2017)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Nagelbretter im Wald in Rommerskirchen ausgelegt
> 
> Der WDR berichtet von einem Fall von mehreren Nagelbrettern auf einem Forstweg bei Rommerskirchen. Es ist in diesem Fall noch nicht klar, gegen wen sich die Fallen eigentlich richten sollten.
> 
> ...



Hatte den Bericht im original gesehen. In dem Fall schien mir das Mal gegen den Forstbetrieb, bzw. die Fahrzeuge gerichtet.
NIX DESTO TROTZ wurden Jogger, Fußgänger und Bike trotzdem in der Hauptsache gefährdet.
Der Förster meinte es gebe einen Waldschützer der regelmässig auch Fällmakierungen übermalt, was wohl jetzt eventuell eskaliert.
Gegen Biker kann ich mir auf DIESEM Weg nicht vorstellen. War wirklich ne kilometerlange schnurgerade Waldautobahn.


----------



## Black-Under (9. Januar 2017)

hulster schrieb:


> Hatte den Bericht im original gesehen. In dem Fall schien mir das Mal gegen den Forstbetrieb, bzw. die Fahrzeuge gerichtet.
> NIX DESTO TROTZ wurden Jogger, Fußgänger und Bike trotzdem in der Hauptsache gefährdet.
> Der Förster meinte es gebe einen Waldschützer der regelmässig auch Fällmakierungen übermalt, was wohl jetzt eventuell eskaliert.
> Gegen Biker kann ich mir auf DIESEM Weg nicht vorstellen. War wirklich ne kilometerlange schnurgerade Waldautobahn.



Ja habe das auch gesehen. Ich möchte wetten, dass der Förster diesen Menschen sogar kennt und das ganze eine persönliche Fehde ist.

Da kam auch wieder der Begriff der Durchforstung, die für den Wald so wichtig ist. Dabei gibt es genug internationale Fachleute die dies anzweifeln.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Februar 2017)

Hier, mal wieder einer dieser Nagelbrett Vollpfosten:
http://www.swr.de/swraktuell/rp/kob...1642/did=19047526/nid=1642/1xuoegi/index.html


----------



## Deleted253406 (20. Februar 2017)

Hier haben sie letzte Woche im Rahmen der alljährlichen Waldverwüstung (*räusper* ich meinte natürlich zeitgemäße Holzernte mit modernstem Gerät) absichtlich mehrere dicke Stämme quer über den Trail gelegt. Schade um's Holz...

Naja, bauen wir halt ein paar Rampen drüber


----------



## demlak (24. Februar 2017)

mir fehlen die Worte:

https://dirtmountainbike.de/news/heftige-trail-sabotage-in-grossbritannien-entdeckt


----------



## rhnordpool (24. Februar 2017)

Mal das Thema andersherum.
In unserem kleinen, aber feinen Revier mit wirklich vielen und teils auch anspruchsvollen Trails für wirklich jeden Bedarf, finde ich seit Anfang des Jahres inzwischen schon 6 frisch angelegte, wilde Trails. In einem stark frequentierten Wandergebiet, super sichtbar für jeden, erhebliche Böschungsschäden (und die Trails sind garantiert nur wenige bisher gefahren, da ziemlich steile Endurotrails). Und das ganze in einem Gebiet, daß teilweise Naturschutzgebiet ist und wo wir Biker trotzdem bisher ein sehr entspanntes Verhältnis zu Umweltschützern, Wanderern und Forstwirtschaft haben. Wer so dämlich ist und sowas Hirnloses tut, braucht sich nicht zu wundern, wenn die AM- und Endurofraktion in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft auch bei uns nur noch auf offiziell zugelassenen Strecken unterwegs sein wird (Stromberg gibts ja schon in der Nachbarschaft). Ich als Ü60-Biker hab meine beste Zeit auf anspruchsvollen Trails sicher bald hinter mir. Mir machen auch jetzt schon auch Panoramatouren über Forst-, Alm- und Weinbergwege (bergauf gern auch mal asphaltiert) Spaß. Aber der Altersgruppe, zu der wahrscheinlich auch unsere Trailbauer gehören dürften, tun mir Leid.


----------



## demlak (24. Februar 2017)

richtiges Unterforum.. falscher Thread =)


----------



## beuze1 (24. Februar 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Nagelbrett Vollpfosten:



So einem Arschloch würde ich gerne sein Brett mal vor's Hirn knallen,
auch gerne mehrmals!


----------



## delphi1507 (24. Februar 2017)

Sorry Denkfehler! Wir welches Hirn? Wenn so einer nen floh verschluckt, kannst das Brett vor den Wanst knallen und hast höhere Chancen Hirn zu treffen!


----------



## Deleted253406 (25. Februar 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> mir fehlen die Worte:
> 
> https://dirtmountainbike.de/news/heftige-trail-sabotage-in-grossbritannien-entdeckt



Das ist echt heftig.
Resthirn ist bei solchen Leuten def. keines mehr vorhanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (25. Februar 2017)

Was soll da dran gefährlich sein?
Gefährlich sind die Sachen, die du nicht siehst...


----------



## demlak (25. Februar 2017)

das is nach einem Kicker.. das siehst du nicht rechtzeitig..


----------



## Basti138 (25. Februar 2017)

Oh, das ist nicht gut


----------



## hulster (26. Februar 2017)

Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> Das ist echt heftig.
> Resthirn ist bei solchen Leuten def. keines mehr vorhanden.



Yup - und trotzdem hat er sein Ziel erreicht. Der Sprung wurde mit abgerissen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Februar 2017)

hulster schrieb:


> Yup - und trotzdem hat er sein Ziel erreicht. Der Sprung wurde mit abgerissen.



.... und demnächst wird dann im Wald überlegt ob man sowas überhaupt noch meldet wenn einem die Strecke dicht gemacht wird 
Was sind das nur für perfide Kleinhirne


----------



## demlak (27. Februar 2017)

wieso demnächst? bei "nicht-offiziellen" trails ist das doch schon immer eine überlegung gewesen.. egal um was es geht...


----------



## kartman (10. März 2017)

AAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllter das aus dem Link !!! 

Im Motocross/Enduro-Bereich hört man immer wieder von gespannten Stahlseilen...


----------



## Das-Licht (17. März 2017)

http://www.rnz.de/nachrichten/regio...nd-Zeugen-zum-Radler-Unfall-_arid,261738.html


----------



## demlak (17. März 2017)

ah ja.. könnte "lausbubenstreich" sein.. aber wichtig ist immer helm zu tragen!...

da werden ja die richtigen prioritäten gesetzt m(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossvater (17. März 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> ah ja.. könnte "lausbubenstreich" sein.. aber wichtig ist immer helm zu tragen!...
> 
> da werden ja die richtigen prioritäten gesetzt m(


Und was soll dazu noch das "misslungen"  was hätte denn passieren müssen, damit so ne schweinerei als gelungen gilt.
Au mann


----------



## demlak (17. März 2017)

Grossvater schrieb:


> was hätte denn passieren müssen, damit so ne schweinerei als gelungen gilt.


kopf ab =)


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. März 2017)

Man kann sich ja mal überlegen, was mit dem Spannen von Seilen, dem Auslegen von Nagelbrettern etc. gegenüber der Zielgruppe erreicht werden soll. Die Anschläge richten sich ja nicht gegen bestimmte Personen und beschränken sich auch nicht auf abgrenzbare Gebiete. 
Dieser Thread belegt ja, dass es jeden aus der Zielgruppe überall treffen kann. Dass es auch andere erwischen kann, fällt wohl unter Kollateralschaden. Den Terroristen dürfte das allerdings egal sein, denn aus deren Sicht trifft es wohl nie einen Falschen ...


----------



## demlak (17. März 2017)

dürfte schwer werden eine schnittmenge zu finden, die eine allgemeingültiges motiv herausstellt.. 

ich würde allerdings den meisten fallenstellern unterstellen, dass sie sich der tragweite ihres handelns nicht bewusst sind.


----------



## skaster (17. März 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> dürfte schwer werden eine schnittmenge zu finden, die eine allgemeingültiges motiv herausstellt..
> 
> ich würde allerdings den meisten fallenstellern unterstellen, dass sie sich der tragweite ihres handelns nicht bewusst sind.


Den meisten ist die Tragweite Ihres Handelns schon allein deshalb nicht bewusst, weil es immer als Lausbuben-/Dummerjungenstreich abgetan wird. 
Wenn die Schreiberlinge und die Exekutive bei jedem Fall deutlich kommunizieren würden das es sich um versuche Tötung handelt wäre schon mal etwas gewonnen.


----------



## demlak (17. März 2017)

versuchte Tötung setzt einen (bewussten) Willen zur Tötung voraus..

aber ja.. weiß was du meinst.. die Berichterstattung ist generell eher verharmlosend geschrieben.. das hilft niemanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (17. März 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> versuchte Tötung setzt einen (bewussten) Willen zur Tötung voraus..
> 
> aber ja.. weiß was du meinst.. die Berichterstattung ist generell eher verharmlosend geschrieben.. das hilft niemanden


Wenn jemand an einer Stelle an der schnell gefahren wird z.b. ein dünnes aber stabiles Stahlseil Spannt, in welcher Absicht soll das sonst passieren! 

Das gleiche gilt für nagelbretter, oder erinnern wir uns Mal an das Bild aus England, das wäre ne glatte pfählung... 

Jedem auch noch geistig minderbemittelten sollte klar sein das das zu mindestens schweren Verletzungen bis hin zum tot führen kann! 
Und da dies mutwillig, heimtückisch ( mit solche Hindernisse und Gefahren muss man im Wald nicht rechnen) geschiet, ist das zumindest versuchte Tötung, je nach Auslegung ist auch Mord denkbar.


----------



## Grossvater (17. März 2017)

Mal schaun ob das Mordurteil gegen die Ku'dammraser Bestand hat.
Ich denk da sind sich auch alle einig, dass bei der Aktion keine echte Absicht dahinter stand, jemand umzubringen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. März 2017)

Die Diskussion haben andere Medien und Behörden für sich bereits entschieden:
Stuttgarter Nachrichten vom 14. September 2016
* Anschlag auf Radfahrer in Stuttgart-West *
*Ein Fall fürs Morddezernat*


----------



## delphi1507 (17. März 2017)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Mal schaun ob das Mordurteil gegen die Ku'dammraser Bestand hat.
> Ich denk da sind sich auch alle einig, dass bei der Aktion keine echte Absicht dahinter stand, jemand umzubringen.


Absicht ist das eine, es sollte aber auch jedem klar sen, das ein Fehler, und sei es der eines unbeteiligten, bei solchem verhalten Tödliche folgen hat! Und damit ist das in meinen Augen Vorsatz!


----------



## demlak (17. März 2017)

sorry, @Sun on Tour aber entschieden ist da gar nichts.. es wird untersucht ob diese Auslegung bestand haben KÖNNTE.. nicht mehr und nicht weniger..


Naja, wie auch immer.. will hier niemanden in Schutz nehmen.. wollte nur sagen, dass nicht hinter jeder Falle eine Mordabsicht steckt.. es ist viel komplizierter..


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. März 2017)

... was meinst Du denn, was da "für sich entschieden" bedeutet? 
Letztlich müsste das ja ein Gericht entscheiden, wenn man denn mal einen Täter ermitteln könnte...

Ich würde nur jedenfalls nicht bei den Fußgängern suchen, die evtl. ja selbst von Nagelfallen betroffen sein könnten und auch nicht unbedingt bei denen, die Hege betreiben...


----------



## demlak (17. März 2017)

evtl. hab ich dich missverstanden.. mir war so, als wolltest du sagen, dass aufgrund das das Morddezanat ermittelt, bereits entschieden ist, dass es um einen aktiven Versuch jemanden zu töten, gehen würde...


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. März 2017)

Das Motiv würde ich auch eher hier suchen: Notstand
Das bedeutet allerdings auch, dass das Unrechtsbewusstsein evtl. nicht so sonderlich ausgeprägt ist.


----------



## hulster (18. März 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> versuchte Tötung setzt einen (bewussten) Willen zur Tötung voraus..
> 
> aber ja.. weiß was du meinst.. die Berichterstattung ist generell eher verharmlosend geschrieben.. das hilft niemanden



Versuchte gefährliche Körperverletzung mit dem Hinweis auf Gefängnisstrafe bis zu X Jahren wäre auch schon hilfreich.


----------



## Black-Under (18. März 2017)

http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...fallen-im-Wald-sind-kriminell-id40878386.html

und wieder wird das Waldgesetz nicht richtig wiedergegeben. In Bayern darf man nämlich auf allen geeigneten Wegen Rad fahren nicht nur auf befestigten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (20. März 2017)

Nagelfalle bei Wangen.

https://www.facebook.com/korbinian.engstler/posts/1288167891249198


----------



## 3K-Power (20. März 2017)

Bei mir war es die Tage nur eine rostige Kette welche 2 Wochen vorher nicht da war. Kam blöderweise hinter einer Kurve auf steilem rutschigen Geläuf. War auch nicht zwischen 2 Bäumen sondern zwischen 2 Eisenstangen gespannt welche nicht sonderlich tief in der Erde steckten. Hätte trotzdem blöd ausgehen können; kam noch zum stehen.

Was und wozu das gut sein sollte erschließt sich mir nicht. Hab die Kette entfernt.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. März 2017)




----------



## demlak (21. März 2017)

Kein Plan ob so eine Belohnung etwas bringt.. aber schön zu sehen, dass alle Beteiligen [sic!] den Ernst der Lage erkennen.

OT: eieieiei.. der Schreiberling gehört gefeuert... Unfassbarer Satzbau...


----------



## sarge (22. März 2017)

Den "Konsens zur Nutzung der WALDWEGE" kann ich mir schon gut vorstellen.


----------



## Yeti666 (22. März 2017)

sarge schrieb:


> Den "Konsens zur Nutzung der WALDWEGE" kann ich mir schon gut vorstellen.



Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt und der "Judas" sitzt mit am Tisch...wer dabei die A-Karte zieht dürfte ziemlich eindeutig sein. Fast identische Entwicklung wie im Klettersport, da gabs auch sehr üble Geschichten ( z.B." Pfälzer Hakenkrieg" 1976-1982).


----------



## Deleted 173968 (22. März 2017)

Ergänzend: grundsätzlich ist's in Bayern (noch?) entspannter, was des Bergradeln angeht. Zum Einen kommt's ja sogar von hier. Früher ist man halt zum Klettern, so weit es ging, rauf geradelt (und dann zu Fuß weiter). Zum Anderen hat's noch nicht so viele perfekt ausgebildete Hilfssheriffs wie in BaWü...


----------



## AndreasHN (22. März 2017)

Da wünsche ich doch den Fallenstellern, dass sie mal vom Richtigen erwischt werden und anschließend viel Spaß, wenn dann das Nagelbrett aus dem Hinterkopf operiert wird.


----------



## delphi1507 (22. März 2017)

AndreasHN schrieb:


> Da wünsche ich doch den Fallenstellern, dass sie mal vom Richtigen erwischt werden und anschließend viel Spaß, wenn dann das Nagelbrett aus dem Hinterkopf operiert wird.


Es dürfte reichen einen bei frischer Tat zu ertappen, am besten mit kurzem Video und dann persönlich an die Polizei zu übergeben, es gibt ja diesen schönen jedermanns Paragrafen in der StPO. 
Und dann einen guten Richter erwischen, der es als das wertet was es ist... Versuchter Totschlag/Mord, das Publikum wirksam in die Medien und es wird hoffentlich die übrigen Idioten abhalten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zask06 (22. März 2017)

Das ist ein echter Zwiespalt. Polizei rufen oder selbst Hand anlegen 

Aber denk dran. Du musst in fragen ob du ihn filmen darfst. Sonst bist am Ende du der Gelackmeyerte wegen Privatsphäre, Persönlichkeitsrechten und so.


----------



## delphi1507 (22. März 2017)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Das ist ein echter Zwiespalt. Polizei rufen oder selbst Hand anlegen
> 
> Aber denk dran. Du musst in fragen ob du ihn filmen darfst. Sonst bist am Ende du der Gelackmeyerte wegen Privatsphäre, Persönlichkeitsrechten und so.


Nö hab da keinen Zwiespalt... Er würde definitiv übergeben ob mit oder ohne schmerzen dürfte er selbst entscheiden... Weigert er sich -> Jedermannsparagraf. Da ist im Zweifel auch die notwendige Gewalt inbegriffen...
Filmen würde vor der Ansprache zur Beweissicherung getätigt, habe natürlich die Natur gefilmt(ist ja nicht verboten..) und dabei festgestellt, das da so ein tuppes nagelbretter vergräbt... und er würde darauf hingewiesen das es das Material gibt, und bereits in eine Cloud gesichert ist und handy zerstören nichts bringt...


----------



## Zask06 (23. März 2017)

Das is definitiv ein Plan!


----------



## Deleted 225700 (23. März 2017)

Implüschiert im Wald hat´s Händynetz und der Fallensteller seinen Hammer oder sein Beil vergessen. 
Wobei das fast noch die gefährlichste Kombi ist, jmd der ohne Hammer und Zange Nägel mit der bloßen Hand einschägt und die Köpfe abbeißt, den halte ich durchaus potent für ganz andere Geschichten (Protipp: Lieber zuviel als zuwenig Creme auftragen!)


----------



## Deleted253406 (2. Mai 2017)

Unseren Trail haben sie (oder er) am So/Mo komplett zerlegt.
Da hat sich jemand ganz viel Mühe gegeben und wirklich alles rausgerissen und in ein schönes Baumstamm-Miakdo verwandelt.

Wie kaputt muss man sein, um in den Wald zu gehen, mind. 1 Stunde Arbeit investieren, nur um es den bösen MTB'lern mal so richtig zu zeigen? Denjenigen würde ich gerne mal kennenlernen. Nur so interessehalber. Naja, evtl. auch für ein paar saftige Schellen.

Der Waldbesitzer war es wohl nicht. Der Trail existiert in dieser Form fast 1,5 Jahren.
Hätte es ihn gestört, wäre er längst aktiv geworden.
Also vermutlich wieder frustrierte Rentner, militante Grüne oder Jäger-Gesockse.

Typisch deutsch halt :-/


----------



## AndreasHN (2. Mai 2017)

Zum Glück geht der Trend Richtung Enduro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (2. Mai 2017)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/INFRAROT-HD-...TIERFILMEREI-8-MEGAPIXEL-USB-SD-/361441646147

jetzt leider zu spät.


----------



## Deleted253406 (2. Mai 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/INFRAROT-HD-...TIERFILMEREI-8-MEGAPIXEL-USB-SD-/361441646147
> 
> jetzt leider zu spät.



Wieso kaufen? Die hängen hier im Wald überall zum kostenlosen Mitnehmen an den Bäumen.


----------



## demlak (2. Mai 2017)

dann gibt es evtl. bereits bildmaterial vom täter.. darauf wollte @noocelo wohl hinaus


----------



## noocelo (2. Mai 2017)

Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> Die hängen hier im Wald überall


umso besser!


----------



## Deleted 225700 (2. Mai 2017)

Und dann?
Anzeige wegen: Ich hab mit meinen Kümpels illegal im Wald was gebaut, ein anderer hat´s unbrauchbar gemacht. Plsz hälp Mr. Wachtmeista!


----------



## noocelo (2. Mai 2017)

und dann 


Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> Denjenigen (...) mal kennenlernen


----------



## Deleted253406 (2. Mai 2017)

franzef schrieb:


> Und dann?
> Anzeige wegen: Ich hab mit meinen Kümpels illegal im Wald was gebaut, ein anderer hat´s unbrauchbar gemacht. Plsz hälp Mr. Wachtmeista!



Eben. Und in dem Eck hängt eh keine.
Da gibt's nämlich kein Wild. Nur Wanderer, Jogger, Walker und Biker.

Jetzt lass mer mal Gras drüber wachsen, dann sieht man weiter.
Sonst spannt noch jemand Drähte und vergräbt Nagelbretter.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Mai 2017)

Ich zitiere mal einen Beitrag von @jmr-biking :

*17.05.2017: Achtung Eilmeldung im Bereich Nürburgring!!!
*
Gerade eben auf fb bekommen! Kranke Menschen gibt`s!!! 

*Meldung:*

!!!!BITTE Teilen!!!!
Heute hat ein Freund beim Mountainbiken diese 'wunderschönen' Metallspitzen im Wald an der Nordschleife (nähe Steilstrecke) entdeckt.

Wer auch immer diese Dinger im Wald platziert hat, ist mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit als Kind mal vom Wickeltisch gefallen.
Wer macht sowas...??? Und mit welchem Hintergrund...?

Jagt auf Quadfaher...?
Jagt auf Moutainbiker...?
Jagt auf Wanderer...?
Jagt auf Endurofahrer...?
Jagt auf Jäger und Forstarbeiter...?
Oder gar Wilderei...?

Ich gehe davon aus, das dieses Wesen in etwa den IQ einer toten Qualle hat, denn jeder normal denkende Mensch weiß, das sowas vorsätzliche Sachbeschädigung, Körperverletzung, bis hin zu versuchtem Mord ist.

Eine Bitte an alle die dies hier lesen, diesen Beitrag bitte Teilen!!!
Wer solche, oder auch andere solcher Dinge sehen/finden sollte, bitte fotografieren, genauen Ort merken, mitnehmen und damit zur Polizei gehen.


----------



## noocelo (17. Mai 2017)

sprengfallen wären dann der nächste schritt.


----------



## freigeist (18. Mai 2017)

Wurde das ganze bei der Polizei gemeldet?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Mai 2017)

freigeist schrieb:


> Wurde das ganze bei der Polizei gemeldet?!



Das weiss ich leider nicht stehe ziemlich weit hinten in der Meldekette, dachte nur es wäre hier auch gut aufgehoben


----------



## Homed (18. Mai 2017)

Welche Frage ich mir hier gerade Stelle: Was würde ich machen, wenn ich sowas bei uns im Schwarzwald (Ba-Wü) entdecken würde:
- Klar Sicherstellen das sich niemand verletzen kann.
- Aber würde ich bei sowas die Polizei rufen? Eigentlich dürfte ich ja selbst dort nicht fahren, soweit ich weis? (2 Meter Regel) Oder wäre das euch in so einem Fall egal?

Würde euch mal um die Meinung Fragen

Grüße Nils


----------



## Deleted 217350 (18. Mai 2017)

Homed schrieb:


> Welche Frage ich mir hier gerade Stelle: Was würde ich machen, wenn ich sowas bei uns im Schwarzwald (Ba-Wü) entdecken würde:
> - Klar Sicherstellen das sich niemand verletzen kann.
> - Aber würde ich bei sowas die Polizei rufen? Eigentlich dürfte ich ja selbst dort nicht fahren, soweit ich weis? (2 Meter Regel) Oder wäre das euch in so einem Fall egal?
> 
> ...



Ich bin sicher, du hättest die Falle beim _Wandern_ entdeckt  .


----------



## Homed (18. Mai 2017)

Das war auch eine Idee von mir, Wanderstuhe und Jacke dann haben die da auch keine Zweifel dran.


----------



## decay (18. Mai 2017)

Rote Socken?


----------



## Bener (18. Mai 2017)

Schieben darf man doch auf Wegen <2m?? 

Sollen die dir erstmal das Gegenteil beweisen!


----------



## noocelo (18. Mai 2017)

welche frage ich mir hier gerade stelle: was würde ich machen, wenn ich nicht auf die naheliegendsten sachen komme?


----------



## demlak (18. Mai 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> welche frage ich mir hier gerade stelle: was würde ich machen, wenn ich nicht auf die naheliegendsten sachen komme?


trollen.. wie immer


----------



## noocelo (18. Mai 2017)

bitte beim thema bleiben, freundchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy_wiesel (19. Mai 2017)

Draht über Wanderweg gespannt bei Pfullingen: 

http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...weg.6a973405-f68e-491b-a436-b4af4403f45c.html


----------



## Carsten (19. Mai 2017)

Der Artikel hier ist eine Frechheit!!!

http://www.gea.de/region+reutlingen...iker+absichtlich+zu+fall+bringen+.5340511.htm

passend dazu der aktuelle Opentrails Beitrag:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/1265540953567545


----------



## bastea82 (19. Mai 2017)

Was genau ist an dem Artikel eine Frechheit? Abgesehen von der Überschrift.


----------



## Sadem (19. Mai 2017)

Versteh ich jetzt auch nicht. In dem Fall ist ja noch vieles offen. Wenn der Fahrer nicht einmal mehr sicher ist ob der Draht gespannt war oder nicht und es sich auch um einen Schaltzug hätte handeln können. Finde schon dass man das hinterfragen darf. Kann ja auch sein dass es ihn einfach gelatzt hat und dann war es ihm peinlich und er hat die Story erfunden.

Ich bin wahrlich kein Freund von Fallenstellern und ich finde es die letzte Sauerei aber wenn man sowas behauptet sollte man schon auch die Beweise sichern.


----------



## on any sunday (19. Mai 2017)

Gibt es auf der Schwäbischen Alb schon oder noch Löwen, das man die mit Giftkötern fangen muss?  Ist halt bei den Schwaben schwierig, wenn sowas auf einem "illegalen" Trail passiert. Und ob das wirklich ein gespannter Draht war, scheint ja nicht mehr zu klären sein.


----------



## robzo (19. Mai 2017)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Was genau ist an dem Artikel eine Frechheit? Abgesehen von der Überschrift.



Unter anderem wird in dem Artikel so getan, als ob das Problem von Bikerfallen nicht besteht, weil der Polizei in Pfullingen keine gemeldet wurden. Das zumindest ist unseriöser Journalismus. Die bekannten Drähte in Albstadt bspw. waren keine 50 Km entfernt. Man muss sich bspw. nur die Mühe machen, hier diesen Thread anzuschauen und findet den Gegenbeweis. Gleichzeitig prangern die Redakteure an, dass der Biker von Drähten geschrieben hat, wobei es doch nur ein einzelner Seilzug war (der meiner Meinung nach übrigens aus mehreren Drähten zusammengedreht wird). Pure Wortklauberei, um den Biker als unglaubwürdig und den Vorgang als Bagatelle darzustellen, ohne seriöse Gegenbeweise liefern zu können.

Keine Ahnung, was dort im Wald tatsächlich passiert ist. Aber warum sollte der Biker hier so ein Fass aufmachen, wenn ihm auf dem Trail nur die Kette gerissen wäre?

Im Moment schreibt der geschädigte Biker auf facebook, dass der Redakteur des GEA ihn gar nicht interviewt hat, sondern nur das OK eingeholt wurde, dass darüber berichtet wird. Inwieweit hier alles stimmt oder nicht stimmt sei mal dahingestellt.

Die Polizei hat Ermittlungen aufgenommen. Anscheinend sehen sie also wenigstens einen Anfangsverdacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (19. Mai 2017)

Ich glaub, hier verwechseln einige Opfer und Täter. Bei den "Journalisten" wird zumindest der Versuch gemacht!
Aus der Aussage "passt auf...es sind Drähte gespannt" zu konstruieren, er hätte übertrieben, weil es nur ein Draht war, ist ein ganz plumper Versuch, den Geschädigten als unseriös erscheinen zu lassen. Jeder mit nicht völlig unterdurchschnittlichem IQ wird wohl aus der Formulierung schließen, dass dies eine Warnung darstellt, es könnten weitere Drähte gespannt sein. Das dies keine Tatsachendarstellung ist, wird schon aus dem einfachen Umstand klar, dass er wohl gar keine Kenntnis von aktuell gespannten Drähten haben kann, denn die hätte er längst beseitigen müssen. Wäre es eine Tatsachenbehauptung, hätte er in der Vergangenheit geschrieben.

So könnte man den Artikel weiter auseinander nehmen... Ich würde dem Opfer jedoch eher empfehlen, einen Anwalt zu rate zu ziehen, denn was die Journalisten hier machen dürfte zumindest üble Nachreden sein. Es wäre zu prüfen, ob die Darstellung nicht sogar den Straftatbestand der Volksverhetzung darstellt, denn immerhin wird hier versucht, einen Angriff gegen eine Bevölkerungsgruppe zu verharmlosen und den Geschädigten unglaubwürdig zu machen. Ich fände es gut, wenn man gegen diese Art von Journalismus langsam mal mit etwas schwereren Geschützen auffahren würde.


----------



## bastea82 (19. Mai 2017)

robzo schrieb:


> Unter anderem wird in dem Artikel so getan, als ob das Problem von Bikerfallen nicht besteht, weil der Polizei in Pfullingen keine gemeldet wurden. Das zumindest ist unseriöser Journalismus. Die bekannten Drähte in Albstadt bspw. waren keine 50 Km entfernt. Man muss sich bspw. nur die Mühe machen, hier diesen Thread anzuschauen und findet den Gegenbeweis. Gleichzeitig prangern die Redakteure an, dass der Biker von Drähten geschrieben hat, wobei es doch nur ein einzelner Seilzug war (der meiner Meinung nach übrigens aus mehreren Drähten zusammengedreht wird). Pure Wortklauberei, um den Biker als unglaubwürdig und den Vorgang als Bagatelle darzustellen, ohne seriöse Gegenbeweise liefern zu können.
> 
> Keine Ahnung, was dort im Wald tatsächlich passiert ist. Aber warum sollte der Biker hier so ein Fass aufmachen, wenn ihm auf dem Trail nur die Kette gerissen wäre?
> 
> ...


Was denn für Gegenbeweise? Welche Beweise liefert denn der Biker? Hier wird aufgrund der schwammigen Darstellung lediglich angezweifelt, ob sich die Realität nicht oft anders darstellt als es in Facebook gepostet wird.
Ein gespannter Draht oder doch kein gespannter Draht kann er nicht mehr sagen, am Ende war der Draht auch noch weg. Für allerhand Fotos und Facebook hat es offenbar noch gereicht, das Corpus Delicti hat man aber weder sichergestellt noch fotografiert. Das macht es eben nicht glaubwürdiger, die Bringschuld, nennen wir es mal so, sehe ich hier beim Biker. Kann ja auch sein, dass er sich einfach bei 35km/h aufs Maul gelegt hat.


----------



## bastea82 (19. Mai 2017)

TTT schrieb:


> Volksverhetzung


Ernsthaft?


----------



## robzo (19. Mai 2017)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Was denn für Gegenbeweise? Welche Beweise liefert denn der Biker? Hier wird aufgrund der schwammigen Darstellung lediglich angezweifelt, ob sich die Realität nicht oft anders darstellt als es in Facebook gepostet wird.
> Erst waren es mehrere Drähte, dann nur einer und am Ende war der Draht ganz weg. Gespannter Draht oder doch kein gespannter Draht kann er auch nicht mehr sagen. Für allerhand Fotos und Facebook hat es offenbar noch gereicht, das Corpus Delicti hat man aber weder sichergestellt noch fotografiert. Das macht es eben nicht glaubwürdiger, die Bringschuld, nennen wir es mal so, sehe ich hier beim Biker. Kann ja auch sein, dass er sich einfach bei 35km/h aufs Maul gelegt hat.





...und dann denkt er sich so: Autsch, das hat weh getan. Da mach ich doch gleich eine Fake-News auf facebook draus, dann werde ich wenigstens reich und berühmt, oder wie?

Ich war da nicht dabei und kenne die Fakten auch nicht. Aber ich sehe auch keinen Grund, warum er das erfinden und dann öffentlich verbreiten sollte. Da hätte er doch eher noch ein paar Bilder vom Seilzug gemacht und diesen mitgenommen. Dass man nach einem Sturz im Wald manchmal anders reagiert, wie zuhause auf der Couch, finde ich zumindest nicht gänzlich unverständlich... (evtl. hätte ich da dann den Draht auch nicht mitgenommen, keine Ahnung).

Aber man könnte seine Aussage ja jetzt einfach mal so stehen lassen, anstatt ihn hier anzugreifen. Sonst überlegt sich der nächste Geschädigte evtl., ob er überhaupt etwas unternehmen soll. Wenigstens wir Biker könnten hier ja zunächst mal zusammenstehen. Sollte es sich dann doch erweisen, dass alles Bullshit war, bin ich auch Mann's genug hinzustehen und meine Fehleinschätzung der Lage einzugestehen.


----------



## bastea82 (19. Mai 2017)

robzo schrieb:


> ...und dann denkt er sich so: Autsch, das hat weh getan. Da mach ich doch gleich eine Fake-News auf facebook draus, dann werde ich wenigstens reich und berühmt, oder wie?


Möglicherweise. Keine Ahnung was er dachte.



robzo schrieb:


> Ich war da nicht dabei und kenne die Fakten auch nicht. Aber ich sehe auch keinen Grund, warum er das erfinden und dann öffentlich verbreiten sollte.


Ich auch nicht. Sehe aber eben auch keinen Beweis, dass es so war. Kaputtes Fahrrad? Hatte ich auch schon, ganz ohne Draht.



robzo schrieb:


> Da hätte er doch eher noch ein paar Bilder vom Seilzug gemacht und diesen mitgenommen. Dass man nach einem Sturz im Wald manchmal anders reagiert, wie zuhause auf der Couch, finde ich zumindest nicht gänzlich unverständlich... (evtl. hätte ich da dann den Draht auch nicht mitgenommen, keine Ahnung).


Sehe ich auch so, dass man sich evtl anders verhält. Aber komisch ist es ja schon, dass alle Schäden dokumentiert werden aber der Verursacher nicht? Auch in Hinblick auf eine mögliche Strafverfolgung, wäre eine Mitnahme des Drahtes doch mehr als logisch.



robzo schrieb:


> Aber man könnte seine Aussage ja jetzt einfach mal so stehen lassen, anstatt ihn hier anzugreifen. Sonst überlegt sich der nächste Geschädigte evtl., ob er überhaupt etwas unternehmen soll. Wenigstens wir Biker könnten hier ja zunächst mal zusammenstehen. Sollte es sich dann doch erweisen, dass alles Bullshit war, bin ich auch Mann's genug hinzustehen und meine Fehleinschätzung der Lage einzugestehen.


Damit gehe ich soweit einher. Ich greife auch niemanden an, ich frage aber nach, da ich das ein oder andere eben für nicht ganz plausibel halte. Es muss eben nicht alles stimmen, was irgendwo verbreitet wird.
Vllt liest es ja einer und denkt sich beim nächsten Mal, besser ich nehme den Draht mit.


----------



## nikolauzi (19. Mai 2017)

freigeist schrieb:


> Wurde das ganze bei der Polizei gemeldet?!


Wozu? Facebook ist doch genug!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Mai 2017)

Homed schrieb:


> Aber würde ich bei sowas die Polizei rufen? Eigentlich dürfte ich ja selbst dort nicht fahren, soweit ich weis? (2 Meter Regel) Oder wäre das euch in so einem Fall egal?



Es wäre mir in jedem Fall egal, denn so eine Falle muss einfach zur Anzeige gebracht werden.
Wie gesagt kannst du auch geschoben haben 
Das ist auch vielleicht genau das worauf ein Fallensteller spekuliert


----------



## robzo (19. Mai 2017)

Es wurde Anzeige erstattet. Die Polizei hat das Ganze aufgenommen.


----------



## Basti138 (20. Mai 2017)

crazy_wiesel schrieb:


> Draht über Wanderweg gespannt bei Pfullingen:
> 
> http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...weg.6a973405-f68e-491b-a436-b4af4403f45c.html



Der Artkel ist ne Frechheit und sexistisch 
Woher wollen die wissen, dass es keine Frau war?
Richtigerweise müsste es lauten "Unbekannte (r) spannt Draht..."


----------



## Lisma (21. Mai 2017)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Woher wollen die wissen, dass es keine Frau war?


Ermittlungstaktik. Sie wollen die mutmaßliche Täterin in Sicherheit wiegen und dann bequem festnehmen weil sie es nicht kommen sieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tifftoff (22. Mai 2017)

Bener schrieb:


> Schieben darf man doch auf Wegen <2m??
> 
> Sollen die dir erstmal das Gegenteil beweisen!



Fahrrad als Roller benutzen, dann gilt es nicht als Fahrrad. Dann darf man auch mehr als 1,6 Promille haben.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Mai 2017)

freigeist schrieb:


> Wurde das ganze bei der Polizei gemeldet?!



http://www.swr.de/swraktuell/rp/kob...=1642/did=19575518/nid=1642/n484nv/index.html


----------



## Deleted 217350 (2. Juni 2017)

Fallensteller endlich mal erwischt .

http://www.nordbayern.de/region/neu...in-berching-tatverdachtige-gestellt-1.6201457


----------



## scratch_a (2. Juni 2017)

Hoffentlich kommt dann nicht nur eine Alibistrafe von 100€ dabei raus. Vielleicht machen sich dann potentielle Fallensteller in Zukunft doch etwas mehr Gedanken.


----------



## demlak (2. Juni 2017)

bei 5000 Euro Belohnung für Hinweise zur Ergreifung, passen 100 Euro Strafe nur schwer =)


----------



## scratch_a (2. Juni 2017)

Ja, schon klar....hab es bewusst sehr überspitzt formuliert


----------



## mani100 (25. Juni 2017)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Fallensteller endlich mal erwischt


Interessant, welche Meinung unser Mitglied bastl-axel dazu hat:
"angemessene Selbstjustiz"


----------



## noocelo (26. Juni 2017)

was iieh-biker sagen, ist eh egal.  
könnt' ja jeder kommen.


----------



## Permafrost (10. Juli 2017)

Heute Nachmittag aufgestellt worden (bin mittags schonmal den Weg gefahren). Zwischen Sulzbach-Rosenberg und Neukirchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (10. Juli 2017)

Könnte es sein, dass hier keine Absicht sondern die Natur schuld ist? Sieht für mich aus, als wenn der Stamm runter kam, und sich die kleinen Äste dabei einfach in den Boden rammten.
Du warst vor Ort.. ich kann nur Bilder interpretieren. Was meinst du?


----------



## Permafrost (10. Juli 2017)

@demlak : dachte ich auch zuerst.
Hab dann aber mal nen Ast von dem "umgefallenen" Baum (der ja vier fünf Stunden vorher da noch nicht lag, und auch kein Sturm und nichts war) abgebrochen und versucht den in den Boden zu stecken.

Ohne drehen (wie bei nem Spitzer) ging der nicht mal nen Zentimeter rein. War auf jedenfall mutwillig platziert.


----------



## el martn (11. Juli 2017)

Sieht lustig aus, könnte ein Kindergarten gemacht haben, nachdem sie eine Römerausstellung besucht hatten.
Im Ernst, von den Steckern geht doch keine Gefahr aus!?
Einfach lächerlich zu glauben, dass wir deswegen die Wege meiden werden...


----------



## Permafrost (11. Juli 2017)

Meiden auf gar keinen Fall aber da sind halt auch viele Reiter unterwegs, muss ja net sein dass da einer mit seinem Gaul oder mitm bike reinreitet/fährt.


----------



## SuntouristDreck (14. Juli 2017)

Unglaublich, was 'n paar Schweine in den Wäldern machen. Gott sei Dank macht das bei mir keiner. Das geht doch nicht!


----------



## cobaltracer (21. Juli 2017)

SuntouristDreck schrieb:


> Unglaublich, was 'n paar Schweine in den Wäldern machen. Gott sei Dank macht das bei mir keiner. Das geht doch nicht!


Ich habe heute morgen fast ein kleines Wildschwein überfahren. War auch noch auf einer schnelleren Abfahrt. Plötzlich taucht von links das kleine Wildschwein auf, will über den Trail, ich voll in die Eisen und das Kleine gerade noch vorbei. Weder ich noch das Schwein hatten miteinander gerechnet. Auch solche Schweine gibt es, aber war sicher keine Absicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuntouristDreck (21. Juli 2017)

cobaltracer schrieb:


> Ich habe heute morgen fast ein kleines Wildschwein überfahren. War auch noch auf einer schnelleren Abfahrt. Plötzlich taucht von links das kleine Wildschwein auf, will über den Trail, ich voll in die Eisen und das Kleine gerade noch vorbei. Weder ich noch das Schwein hatten miteinander gerechnet. Auch solche Schweine gibt es, aber war sicher keine Absicht...


Das ist natürlich keine Absicht, aber da erschreckt man sich doch eigentlich ziemlich.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (21. Juli 2017)

cobaltracer schrieb:


> ...Plötzlich taucht von links das kleine Wildschwein auf, will über den Trail, ich voll in die Eisen und das Kleine gerade noch vorbei.


 Da hast du ja nochmal schwein gehabt.


----------



## cobaltracer (21. Juli 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Da hast du ja nochmal schwein gehabt.


 und das Schweinchen auch. Gottseidank ist nicht die ganze Rotte über den Weg, dann hätte es Verletzte gegeben. Die rasen manchmal wie die Irren über die Wanderwege, gucken nicht rechts und nicht links


----------



## firstmanonbike (22. Juli 2017)

Wildschweine stinken.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. Juli 2017)

firstmanonbike schrieb:


> Wildschweine stinken.


----------



## Bener (23. Juli 2017)

firstmanonbike schrieb:


> Wildschweine stinken.


Zum Glück!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. Juli 2017)

firstmanonbike schrieb:


> Wildschweine stinken.



Nicht, wenn die mal auf‘m Grill liegen.


----------



## DAKAY (23. Juli 2017)

firstmanonbike schrieb:


> Wildschweine stinken.


Biker auch


----------



## SuntouristDreck (23. Juli 2017)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Biker auch


Aber nur nach der Tour


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. Juli 2017)

SuntouristDreck schrieb:


> Aber nur nach der Tour


Als doch alles stinker hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firstmanonbike (23. Juli 2017)

Dann sind wir Wildschweine?


----------



## Deleted 217350 (23. Juli 2017)

Habt ihr's bald ?


----------



## Permafrost (23. Juli 2017)

So dann?:


----------



## Deleted 217350 (23. Juli 2017)

Permafrost schrieb:


> So dann?:
> Anhang anzeigen 626739


@Beaker_  .


----------



## TTT (24. Juli 2017)

Ein weiterer Thread, den man in einem internen Forum führen sollte.


----------



## noocelo (24. Juli 2017)

gibt es ein extra wildschwein-forum?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (24. Juli 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> gibt es ein extra wildschwein-forum?



KTWR, oder?


----------



## SuntouristDreck (24. Juli 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> gibt es ein extra wildschwein-forum?


Ne, aber ein Rennrad-Forum


----------



## demlak (24. Juli 2017)

und ein pedelec forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (24. Juli 2017)

und ein e-bike forum


----------



## demlak (24. Juli 2017)

und ein forum für enduro bikes


----------



## demlak (24. Juli 2017)

und ein... und vielleicht hört ihr einfach mal auf zu nerven und kommt zurück zum topic.. oder führt eure Gespräche einfach woanders weiter und lasst diesen Thread in ruhe, wie es @Abragroll und @TTT auch schon erwähnten.

man man man


----------



## cobaltracer (28. Juli 2017)

Finde den Fehler: Ob das auch eine absichtliche Falle ist?
Kann man vermutlich nur mit Fatbike-Reifen ab mind. 3" ohne Schaden überstehen


----------



## SuntouristDreck (28. Juli 2017)

cobaltracer schrieb:


> Finde den Fehler: Ob das auch eine absichtliche Falle ist?
> Kann man vermutlich nur mit Fatbike-Reifen ab mind. 3" ohne Schaden überstehen
> Anhang anzeigen 628504
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 628508


Ich würde da mit meinem Conti Mountain King II 2.2 stecken bleiben


----------



## demlak (28. Juli 2017)

Ihr habt das Missverstanden.. das ist ein Fahrradständer =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cobaltracer (28. Juli 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> Ihr habt das Missverstanden.. das ist ein Fahrradständer =)


Jetzt wo du es sagst. Richtiģgggg.


----------



## ruppidog (28. Juli 2017)

cobaltracer schrieb:


> Finde den Fehler: Ob das auch eine absichtliche Falle ist?
> Kann man vermutlich nur mit Fatbike-Reifen ab mind. 3" ohne Schaden überstehen
> Anhang anzeigen 628504
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 628508



Bunny hop trainer..


----------



## Schnipp (16. August 2017)

In OWL passiert es jetzt auch:
http://www.nw.de/lokal/bielefeld/se...nnte-legen-in-Bielefeld-Baumstaemme-quer.html


----------



## scratch_a (16. August 2017)

Das Symbolfoto ist aber schon etwas übertrieben. 
Sowas ist zwar nicht schön, aber auf Kopfhöhe gespannte Drähte oder eingegrabene Nägel usw. sind da schon ein ganz anderes Kaliber. Bei solchen Stämmchen pack ich meine Säge aus und dann ist wieder frei


----------



## Schnipp (16. August 2017)

Falle ist Falle, und wer sagt, dass es nicht beim nächsten mal eine gefährlichere Ausführung sein kann?!

Da einige den Thread hier verfolgen wird der ein oder andere ja in der Region vielleicht dadurch aufmerksamer.


----------



## scratch_a (16. August 2017)

Ja, das ist natürlich möglich.
Wobei man ja theoretisch immer aufmerksam sein sollte


----------



## SuntouristDreck (16. August 2017)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ja, das ist natürlich möglich.
> Wobei man ja theoretisch immer aufmerksam sein sollte


Mir ist grad wieder klar geworden, was eigentlich passiert, wenn ich mal wieder schnell unterwegs bin und ich dann mit Vollgas in ein auf Kopfhöhe gespanntes Seil gerate. Hoffentlich hört das überall so schnell wie möglich auf...


----------



## rhnordpool (28. August 2017)

Bei uns im Revier erleb ich z.Zt. zwei Trends, die man mit etwas gutem oder bösem Willen (je nach Betrachtungsweise) auch als "Fallen" für Biker bezeichnen kann.
1. Die lokale Tourismusbehörde schildert neue "Premium"-Wanderwege aus und bedient sich hier offensichtlich gern Trails, die bisher so gut wie ausschliesslich von Bikern genutzt werden. Den zunehmenden Wandererverkehr merkt man schon.
2. Die Fraktion e-MTB macht sich auch vermehrt bemerkbar und zwar zunehmend auf beliebten Trails *berghoch*.
Also die "Fallen" besonders an unübersichtlichen Stellen im Wald und damit das Unfallrisiko für "Vollgasbiker" nehmen tendenziell zu.


----------



## demlak (28. August 2017)

das magst du als Gängelung wahrnehmen.. und vermutlich auch zu recht.. aber hat mit dem Thread hier nicht die Bohne zu tun..


----------



## adsiebenaz (16. September 2017)

Find ich kurios. Statt den Mist zu beseitigen wird gesperrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (16. September 2017)

Zweistufenplan zur Vermeidung von Radverkehr....


----------



## Ronz (17. September 2017)

Einfach Radweg umfahren hilft.
Querfeldeinrally macht eh mehr Spaß als eBiker ausbremsen...


----------



## prince67 (18. September 2017)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> Find ich kurios. Statt den Mist zu beseitigen wird gesperrt.


Damit möchten sie doch nur verhindern, dass einer die Sperre nicht ernst nimmt.


----------



## SuntouristDreck (18. September 2017)

prince67 schrieb:


> Damit möchten sie doch nur verhindern, dass einer die Sperre nicht ernst nimmt.



Bei uns ist ein Radweg grundlos(!) gesperrt und ich muss den immer entweder auf der Straße umfahren oder den ersten Anstieg umfahren durch einen anderen Weg.


----------



## on any sunday (19. September 2017)

Auch in Spanien sollte man aufpassen.

http://www.arena-info.com/arena/new...ach-sturz-ueber-gezielt-gespanntes-drahtseil/


----------



## sarge (19. September 2017)

Neues aus dem Wittelsbacher Land zu dem Prozess
wegen den Nagelfallen und dem Waldeigentümer
Augsburger Allgemeine Ausgabe Aichach
To be continued...
...bin gespannt auf das Urteil

Edit: 
Steht hier ebenfalls:
Urteil des Bayerischen Verwaltungsgerichtshofs...


----------



## protoscruiser (20. September 2017)

In dem heutigen Zeitungsartikel aus dem Wittelsbacher Land steht, das es dem Waldbesitzer nicht um irgendwelche Schäden im Wald geht, sondern um das Wild, das durch die Biker gestört wird.
Da Frage ich mich schon, wo der Unterschied zu den Wanderer und ganz zu schweigen den Pilze Sammler ist.
Das Verbot, wenn eins kommt, müsste ja dann für alle gelten.
Es geht halt wieder nur gegen die Radler.
Jäger, die mit den Land Rover bis vor die Jagdhütte bzw. Jägerstand fahren, tonnenschwere Holzfällmaschinen, Wanderer und Pilze Suchende usw. alles gut.

PS: Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, das die Suche nach der Person, welche die Nägel ausgelegt hat, niemanden interessiert.


----------



## demlak (3. November 2017)

Nicht in Deutschland.. aber dennoch bemerkenswert: http://www.thenewsenterprise.com/ne...cle_2a8d3f24-6414-5d01-b1a3-aea6d1a7d6bd.html


----------



## DAKAY (4. November 2017)

Das muss eine Falle sein.




http://cycleride.de/component/joomgallery/pannenflicken-2017/1711-pirmasens.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akai40 (17. November 2017)

Hallo, ich hätte da mal eine Frage.
Hier am Ort (RLP nähe Saarland) gibt es einen kleinen Trail, der seit Monaten nahezu täglich an mehreren Stellen mit Holzstämmen zugelegt wird. Bei einer dieser Barrikaden lässt sich zumindest annehmen,dass diese mit Absicht so platziert wurde um einen Unfall zu provozieren.
Für mich selbst ist dieser Trail (ausgewiesener Wanderweg, nix gebautes) fürs Biken eher uninteressant, komme aber fast täglich zu Fuß mit dem Hund dort vorbei und räum dann auch jedes mal das Holz weg. 
So geht das jetzt seit Frühjahr, und heute die überaschende Wendung: An der (gestern entfernten und heute wieder aufgebauten Barrikade) hing folgende Nachricht:
"AN DEN ENDROFAHRER [SIC!] ES REICHT!!! WIR WISSEN WER SIE SIND!! 
ENTWEDER SIE LASSEN DAS AB SOFORT ODER WIR WERDEN SIE ANZEIGEN!!!"
Der Zettel wurde unterschrieben von einem im Ort wohnenden Polizisten (Ohne aber seinen Beruf zu erwähnen oder ansonsten einen "offiziellen" Eindruck erwecken zu wollen).
Das hat mich doch schon sehr stark überrascht, immerhin bekennt sich hier ein Polizist dazu, in min. 100-150 (mir bekannten) Fällen Stolperfallen im Wald errichtet zu haben. 
Wie sieht es da mit der Rechtslage aus? Ist es verboten solche Fallen zu errichten bzw. ganz allgemein mit Absicht bestehende Wege zu blockieren? Wenn ja, welche Paragraphen würden hier greifen? 
Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
MfG


----------



## hardtails (17. November 2017)

Hängt der Zettel noch?
Hingehen, hinfallen, Polizei und Rettung rufen. 
Spaß haben


----------



## Balkanbiker (17. November 2017)

Ein auf dem Weg liegender Baumstamm ist meist keine Falle. Bestenfalls lästig. Bei ausgewiesenen Wanderwegen handelt es sich dabei aber vermutlich um eine Beeinträchtigung der "Verkehrssicherheit" oder so ähnlich. Das kann man der für die Pflege der Wege zuständigen Stelle melden und auf die Beseitigung der Beeinträchtigung drängen. Gerade aus der Perspektive eine Fußgängers sollte das ok sein.

Ein Polizist kann auch privat jemanden anzeigen, wenn er einen Grund dafür hat, ohne sein Amt zu nutzen.

Ein Zettel an einer Stelle, wo regelmäßig Baumstämme liegen, ist noch lange kein "Schuld"bekenntnis.

Andererseits dürfen Polizisten - zumindest theoretisch - auch privat nicht allzuviel Unfug machen. Das mutwillige Blockieren von ausgewiesenen Wanderwegen dürfte da sicherlich dazu zählen. Das legt wiederum eine Rückfrage beim zuständigen Vorgesetzten oder der Polizeidienststelle des Polizisten nahe.


----------



## Akai40 (17. November 2017)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Ein Zettel an einer Stelle, wo regelmäßig Baumstämme liegen, ist noch lange kein "Schuld"bekenntnis.



Also der Zettel war direkt an der (heute wieder aufgebauten) Barrikade befestigt, nicht einfach nur in der Nähe angebracht.


----------



## demlak (17. November 2017)

name und autor müssen nicht zwingend die selbe person sein


----------



## Akai40 (17. November 2017)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Ein auf dem Weg liegender Baumstamm ist meist keine Falle. Bestenfalls lästig.


Wenn das die gültige Rechtslage ist, könnte ich ja auch ab heute täglich den öffentlichen Bürgersteig vor seiner Einfahrt mit Holz zu legen so dass er nicht mehr rein bzw. rausfahren kann? 
Kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen dass man sich sowas gefallen lassen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. November 2017)

Vielleicht zunächst mal bei ihm fragen, ob er's überhaupt war?

Falls er es war: Dezent auf die entsprechende Regelung im Landeswaldgesetz hinweisen, aus der sich ergibt, dass der Weg mit Fahrrädern befahren werden darf. https://www.saarland.de/dokumente/thema_justiz/790-14.pdf (§ 25)

Wenn er dann uneinsichtig ist, kann man immer noch schauen, bei welcher Behörde man sich beklagt, ob man Hilfe bei der 4. Gewalt sucht o. ä.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (17. November 2017)

Akai40 schrieb:


> ...
> "AN DEN ENDROFAHRER [SIC!] ES REICHT!!! WIR WISSEN WER SIE SIND!!
> ENTWEDER SIE LASSEN DAS AB SOFORT ODER WIR WERDEN SIE ANZEIGEN!!!"
> Der Zettel wurde unterschrieben von einem im Ort wohnenden Polizisten (Ohne aber seinen Beruf zu erwähnen oder ansonsten einen "offiziellen" Eindruck erwecken zu wollen).
> ...


Wie geil! Warum nimmst‘ nicht den Zettel, dackelst damit zur Wache und erzählst, dass Du es beim Hundespaziergang (Hund umbedingt mit zur Wache nehmen!) als sehr lästig empfindest, (seine?) Blockaden jedesmal auf’s Neue wegzuräumen oder drübersteigen zu müssen.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (17. November 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Wie geil! Warum nimmst‘ nicht den Zettel, dackelst damit zur Wache und erzählst, dass Du es beim Hundespaziergang (Hund umbedingt mit zur Wache nehmen!) als sehr lästig empfindest, (seine?) Blockaden jedesmal auf’s Neue wegzuräumen oder drübersteigen zu müssen.


Nun ja, Robert, kann nicht jeder normal denken so wie du, manche brauchen eben eine Hilfestellung und müssen sich erst mal schlau machen, was man denn so alles machen kann.


----------



## Balkanbiker (17. November 2017)

Akai40 schrieb:


> Also der Zettel war direkt an der (heute wieder aufgebauten) Barrikade befestigt, nicht einfach nur in der Nähe angebracht.


Ist aber immer noch kein Beweis. Wenn ich einen Zettel an einem Baum befestige, habe ich ihn noch nicht zwangsläufig gepflanz. Überspitzt gesagt.
Kannst ja mal ein Foto machen, mich interessiert die Kreativität der Hilfssheriffs immer sehr.



Akai40 schrieb:


> Wenn das die gültige Rechtslage ist, könnte ich ja auch ab heute täglich den öffentlichen Bürgersteig vor seiner Einfahrt mit Holz zu legen so dass er nicht mehr rein bzw. rausfahren kann?


Das sind unterschiedliche Tatbestände. Kannst du nachweisen, dass die Baumstämme im Wald mit Absicht hingelegt wurden? Bei uns fallen auch mal ganze Baumstämme aus dem Nichts auf Waldpfade. Das passiert innerhalb der Wohnbebauung eher selten. Solange niemand bei der "Arbeit" erwischt wird, kannst du Nichts nachweisen.
Wie gesagt, ich gehe davon aus, dass auch im Saarland offizielle Wanderweg frei begehbar und sicher sein müssen. Da kann man sich bei der zuständigen Stelle erkundigen. Vielleicht ist denen dort die Privatinitiative des Polizisten auch ein Dorn im Auge.

Auf der Polizeiwache nachfragen (in zivil, also als Spaziergänger mit Hund) ist sicherlich auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (17. November 2017)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Auf der Polizeiwache nachfragen (in zivil, also als Spaziergänger mit Hund) ist sicherlich auch nicht verkehrt.


Da wäre ich doch als erstes gewesen, noch lange bevor ich hier auch nur ein einziges Wort geschrieben hätte.


----------



## trail_desire (17. November 2017)

Ich würde wieder abräumen und einen Zettel hinlegen....
"Nein es reicht nicht. Ich weiß auch wer sie sind. Mit tut die körperliche Arbeit des wegräumens gut und ihnen ja offensichtlich auch. Lasset die Spiele weitergehen"


----------



## Akai40 (17. November 2017)

Ok Leute, mir ist da leider ein kleines Missgeschickt passiert... Ich hatte den Vornamen verwechselt, der mutmaßliche Autor ist kein Polizist sondern ein Renter, der 40 Jahre lang in dem an den Trail angrenzenden Steibruch gearbeitet hat. 
Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe, kann ich nur dann aktiv werden wenn ich ihn "auf frischer Tat" ertappe. Das liesse sich umsetzen, wie gesagt die Stämme liegen fast jeden Tag wieder da. 
Angenommen ich stelle ihn, wäre das ja auch nur eine "Aussage gegen Aussage" Geschichte, wie siehts da mit Aufnahmen aus? Wildkamera o.Ä. dürfte wohl nicht erlaubt sein, aber wie wäre es dann wenn ich ihn selbst aus einer gewissen Distanz ohne sein Wissen Fotografiere? Würde sowas als Beweis gelten?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (17. November 2017)




----------



## Deleted 173968 (17. November 2017)

Akai40 schrieb:


> Ok Leute, mir ist da leider ein kleines Missgeschickt passiert... Ich hatte den Vornamen verwechselt, der mutmaßliche Autor ist kein Polizist sondern ein Renter...


Selbe Aktion: mit dem Zettel zur Wache, Sachverhalt w.o. schildern und die werden den Rentner vermutlich mal informell besuchen. [emoji6]


----------



## Akai40 (17. November 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (17. November 2017)

Akai40 schrieb:


> ...



Schaufel mitnehmen und Rampe hinbaggern. 

Neee...Scherz!


----------



## S-H-A (17. November 2017)

Häng doch mal nen Zettel daneben...
An den militanten Stinksack. Wir wissen wer sie sind. Unterlassen sie dies oder wir werden sie wg versuchter Körperverletzung anzeigen.
Dann hört das auf.
Besser ist es solche alten Säcke auf frischer Tat zu erwischen und dann offensiv und äußerst dominant zur Rede zu stellen, der muss danach die Hose voll haben.
Jetzt nicht falsch verstehen, nicht aggressiv oder unter Androhung körperlicher Gewalt, der muss nur wissen dass er sich mit dem Falschen anlegt. Den direkten Konflikt meiden diese feigen Spinner immer.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (17. November 2017)

S-H-A schrieb:


> ... zur Rede zu stellen, ...


Lass das doch die Kavallerie machen. Ist doch viel cooler (resp. peinlicher) wenn der Polizeiwagen vor der Türe steht und zwei der Jungs Richtung Haustüre stiefeln. [emoji1]


----------



## ciao heiko (17. November 2017)

Die Rechtslage für alle Bundesländer findest du hier:
https://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage
Die Interpretation der Gesetze ist aber bei den Behörden unterschiedlich, ob MTB erlaubt ist oder nicht.
Du solltest den Fall so schildern wie er sich für dich zugetragen hat. Du bist zu Fuß mit dem Hund unterwegs und hast immer wieder die Barrieren weggeräumt. Ich denke du musst das auch nicht gleich offiziell als Anzeige aufnehmen lassen. Es müsste doch ausreichen wenn du die Polizei einfach informierst.


----------



## LeFritzz (17. November 2017)

Der Verhaltens- und Ethik-Kodex für den MTB Guide, den ich unterschrieben habe, verbietet mir, hier vorzuschlagen, dem militanten Rentner einfach in den Briefkasten zu scheißen, Buttersäure unter der Haustür durchzugiessen, ihm eine tote Katze oder 5kg Hundekot mit DHL zu schicken und dergleichen mehr.
Nein, sowas darf ich nicht vorschlagen hier und tue das selbstverständlich auch nicht.

Bevor ich Guide geworden war, hatte ich manchmal aber drüber nachgedacht, wie effektiv so was sein könnte.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (17. November 2017)

Zeugt von Reife. 
Und sowas von Effektiv: so hört der Rentner sofort auf weil er ja seinen vollgeschissenen Briefkasten sofort mit seiner Stöckchenlegerei in Verbindung bringt.

#dieaugenverleier...


----------



## LeFritzz (17. November 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Zeugt von Reife.
> Und sowas von Effektiv: so hört der Rentner sofort auf weil er ja seinen vollgeschissenen Briefkasten sofort mit seiner Stöckchenlegerei in Verbindung bringt.


Du schreibst doch selbst in Deinem footer: "Der Guide hat immer Recht."
Das kann ich nur unterstreichen.

1. Der Rentner bekommt aufgrund unserer Über-, Voll-, Dreiviertel- oder auch nur Mittleren Reife ja den Briefkasten nicht vollgeschissen.
2. Sollte jemand dem Rentner doch den Briefkasten voll- und/oder zu-scheissen, hat dies selbstverständlich NICHTS mit der Stöckchenlegerei zu tun.
3. Sollte der Rentner, überbeschäftigt und mehr als ausgelastet mit der Briefkastenreinigung, nicht mehr zum Stöckchenlegen kommen, ist dies kein zufälliges, kein beabsichtigtes, sondern ein unvermeidliches Neben-Ergebnis.


----------



## S-H-A (17. November 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Lass das doch die Kavallerie machen. Ist doch viel cooler (resp. peinlicher) wenn der Polizeiwagen vor der Türe steht und zwei der Jungs Richtung Haustüre stiefeln. [emoji1]



Wenn die denn wg. so etwas überhaupt ausrücken... Peinlicher wäre es natürlich.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (17. November 2017)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Wenn die denn wg. so etwas überhaupt ausrücken... Peinlicher wäre es natürlich.



Bei uns schon: viel beliebter als der Papierkram wegen Anzeige schreiben. 
Hauptsache ist denen doch, dass der Rechtsfriede wieder hergestellt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akai40 (17. November 2017)

Also ich hab jetzt mal etwas rumgefragt: Der gute Herr hat nicht nur 40 Jahre im Steinbruch gearbeitet, er ist auch Führer im Steinbruchmuseum vor Ort. 
Warum ich das erwähne: Der Wald in dem sich der Trail befindet gehört der Betreiberfirma des Steinbruchs. Es wäre also zumindest denkbar, dass er das in Rücksprache mit dem Eigentümer macht.
Dazu kommt, dass er eng mit vorhin erwähnten Polizist verwand ist. Sollte ich jetzt direkt Anzeige erstatten wird er sofort entsprechend instruiert was er sagen soll und was nicht und die Sache hat sich für ihn erledigt. 
Ich hingegend bin dann Namentlich bekannt und erster Ansprechpartner, sollten dort einmal Illegal gebaute Sprünge ect. auftauchen oder dem Herrn die von DaFriiitz erwähnten Aktionen wiederfahren. 
Aus diesem Grund werde ich diesen Schritt nur dann gehn, wenn ich absolut sicher sein kann dass das Ganze ein juristisches Nachspiel für ihn haben wird. 
Und ansonsten bin ich gern bereit die Hinterlassenschaften dieses Herrn Tag für Tag wegzuräumen bis er die Lust verliert oder das Zeitliche segnet (1940er Bj)


----------



## beuze1 (17. November 2017)

So eine Vollpfosten haben wir hier in Wangen/Allgäu auch.
auch räume ich konsequent alle Stöcken und Bäume zur Seite wenn ich mit dem Hund unterwegs bin.
Die Arbeitshandschuhe haben mittlerweile ihren festen Platz bei der Hundeleine.





und was zur Hölle ist ein 
*ENDROFAHRER *


----------



## SuntouristDreck (17. November 2017)

beuze1 schrieb:


> und was zur Hölle ist ein
> *ENDROFAHRER *



Passiert, wenn man keine Ahnung hat.


----------



## S-H-A (17. November 2017)

Akai40 schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt mal etwas rumgefragt: Der gute Herr hat nicht nur 40 Jahre im Steinbruch gearbeitet, er ist auch Führer im Steinbruchmuseum vor Ort.
> Warum ich das erwähne: Der Wald in dem sich der Trail befindet gehört der Betreiberfirma des Steinbruchs. Es wäre also zumindest denkbar, dass er das in Rücksprache mit dem Eigentümer macht.
> Dazu kommt, dass er eng mit vorhin erwähnten Polizist verwand ist. Sollte ich jetzt direkt Anzeige erstatten wird er sofort entsprechend instruiert was er sagen soll und was nicht und die Sache hat sich für ihn erledigt.
> Ich hingegend bin dann Namentlich bekannt und erster Ansprechpartner, sollten dort einmal Illegal gebaute Sprünge ect. auftauchen oder dem Herrn die von DaFriiitz erwähnten Aktionen wiederfahren.
> ...



Dann wohl doch anonym in den Briefkasten kacken


----------



## S-H-A (17. November 2017)

Du hast doch nen Hund, kannst doch dann knacken lassen und sammeln


----------



## protoscruiser (17. November 2017)

Könnte es sein, das er mit Endrofahrer vielleicht nicht Radfahrer sondern Motorradfahrer meint. Denke es gibt Rentner, die können die Mountainbikes in ihrer Kategorie nicht unterscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akai40 (17. November 2017)

protoscruiser schrieb:


> Könnte es sein, das er mit Endrofahrer vielleicht nicht Radfahrer sondern Motorradfahrer meint. Denke es gibt Rentner, die können die Mountainbikes in ihrer Kategorie nicht unterscheiden.


Denkbar bis wahrscheinlich. Dem verletzten Radler dürfte das aber egal sein für wen die Falle aufgestellt wurde.


----------



## xxxT (17. November 2017)

naja,ne "falle" wär es,wenn man es zu spät sehen würde bei 30 kmh. so würde ich erstmal ver suchen da drüberzubügeln,macht den weg vllt. n bissel anspruchsvoller .


----------



## Dirk Nennen (17. November 2017)

beuze1 schrieb:


> So eine Vollpfosten haben wir hier in Wangen/Allgäu auch.
> auch räume ich konsequent alle Stöcken und Bäume zur Seite wenn ich mit dem Hund unterwegs bin.
> Die Arbeitshandschuhe haben mittlerweile ihren festen Platz bei der Hundeleine.
> 
> ...




Da bleibe ich immer ganz locker und lege die Bäume noch weiter weg.


----------



## Balkanbiker (17. November 2017)

Scheinbar kennt man sich bei euch persönlich. Lad den Kerl doch auf ein Bier oder einen Kräuter ein und red mit ihm.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (17. November 2017)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Scheinbar kennt man sich bei euch persönlich. Lad den Kerl doch auf ein Bier oder einen Kräuter ein und red mit ihm.



Blödsinn.
Aber ich denke dann, vermutlich fahre ich immer noch dort mit dem Bike rum, wenn der "Waldhüter" schon in den ewigen Jagdgründen weilt. 
Und ich bin ja nun mal nicht im Rennen. Wenn ich dann dazu mal keine Lust habe fahr ich einfach drüber. 
Es gibt schlimmere Sachen, über die man sich aufregen kann.


----------



## prince67 (17. November 2017)

Ich frag mich, was der Herr Stöckchenlager anzeigen will. Dass du den Weg von Stöckchen freiräumst?
Wenn du Angst vor Repressalien hast, fahr nicht mehr auf den Weg mit dem Fahrrad. Gegen dich als Fußgänger kann er nichts machen. Darum würde ich den Vorschlag mit der Polizei machen.

EDIT: Wenn du und andere weiter mit dem Fahrrad da fahren, wird die Lage sowieso eskalieren auch wenn du jetzt nichts machst.


----------



## demlak (17. November 2017)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Scheinbar kennt man sich bei euch persönlich. Lad den Kerl doch auf ein Bier oder einen Kräuter ein und red mit ihm.



Egal ob man sich persönlich kennt oder nicht. Ich finde es schade, wie hier alle gleich auf Konfrontation gehen und nur einer auf die Idee kommt, mal das Gespräch zu suchen. Der Rentner hat mit seinem Namen unterschrieben. Das ist eine Gelegenheit, welche sonst quasi nie vorhanden ist, mal jemanden von seiner Meinung abzubringen. Bzw. auch selber mal eine Perspektive zu hören und nicht nur zu spekulieren, welche Beweggründe da mitspielen.

Es ist wohl anzunehmen, dass diese Person nicht still heimlich und als Eremit alles für sich behält. Stammtische, Familie, etc. sind Bereiche in denen er sich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auslässt.

Ob die Person nun Multiplikator für miese Laune gegenüber Mountainbiker bleibt oder ob er evtl. Multiplikator wird, für eine durchdachte Meinung, kann hier beeinflusst werden.

Und wenn jemand meint, dass der Aufwand dafür zu groß wäre: Hier im Forum darüber zu diskutieren und/oder in den Briefkasten scheißen und/oder zur Polizei laufen, etc. ist nicht weniger Aufwand.


----------



## Balkanbiker (17. November 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade, wie hier alle gleich auf Konfrontation gehen und nur einer auf die Idee kommt, mal das Gespräch zu suchen.


Schade ja, verwunderlich leider nein.


----------



## Balkanbiker (17. November 2017)

Ach ja, hoffentlich scheißen euch, wenn ihr alle Rentner seid, auch die jungen Leute in den Briefkasten. Wenn ihr jetzt schon so frustriert seid, dass ihr nem alten Mann, der in seinem Leben vermutlich mehr geleistet hat als ihr jemals leisten werdet und sich trotzdem auch noch ehrenamtlich engagiert (ich meine das mit dem Museum), nur Schlechtes wünschen könnt, dann wäre das der verdiente Lohn!

Positive Energie ist ja mittlerweile den meisten ein absolutes Fremdwort geworden. Stattdessen befleissigen sich die modernen, mehr oder minder jungen, digitalen Vollpfosten in online Meckern und Hass säen. Traurige Welt.


----------



## scratch_a (18. November 2017)

Manche Personen disqualifizieren sich eben selbst mit ihren Aussagen. Wobei sich diese in diesem speziellen Fall vielleicht schon selbst nahe am Rentneralter befinden? 
Aber du hast recht, es ist traurig, dass manche überhaupt solche Gedanken haben und dann auch noch öffentlich kundtun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (18. November 2017)

Ihr seid Lehrer und Beamte
Seid Gelehrte sogenannte
Ihr schreibt Bücher, seid im Fernsehen
Und ihr glaubt, daß wir euch gern sehen
Immer kritisch und politisch
Marx und Lenin auf dem Nachttisch
Doch ihr habt was gegen Rabatz
Und macht den Bullen gerne Platz

Ihr seid nichts als linke Spießer
Ich frag' mich, was wart ihr früher
Ihr seid nichts als linke Spießer
Ihr habt nichts dazugelernt
Ihr seid nichts als linke Spießer
Eigentlich wart ihr es schon immer
Und werden wir mal aggressiv
Seid ihr auf einmal konservativ

Sozialarbeiter und Studenten
Ihr seid so frei und unverklemmt
Ihr seid sozial auch sehr gut drauf
Doch ihr habt eure Seele dem System verkauft
Und falls euch doch mal alles stinkt
Euer Gelaber euch selbst zum Hals raushängt
Dann fahrt ihr einfach nach Indien
Als Backwahn-Jünger ist jeder in

Ihr seid nichts als linke Spießer
Ich frag' mich, was wart ihr früher
Ihr seid nichts als linke Spießer
Ihr habt nichts dazugelernt
Ihr seid nichts als linke Spießer
Eigentlich wart ihr es schon immer
Und werden wir mal aggressiv
Seid ihr auf einmal konservativ


----------



## dopero (18. November 2017)

Ich würde erst mal ein Gespräch suchen und überhaupt mal fragen ob der der Zettel wirklich von ihm ist. Schließlich ist es durchaus möglich das eine andere Person seinen Namen benutzt hat. Und wenn man sagt das man den Zettel beim Gassi gehen gesehen hat, nimmt man einer befürchteten Konfrontation schon mal die Hauptgrundlage.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. November 2017)

Akai40 schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund werde ich diesen Schritt nur dann gehn, wenn ich absolut sicher sein kann dass das Ganze ein juristisches Nachspiel für ihn haben wird.


Dann lass Dich anwaltlich beraten. Dafür taugt ein MTB-Forum nichts.


----------



## Schildbürger (18. November 2017)

Ein Tipp von mir, wenn da Äste etc. immer wieder auf dem Weg liegen, diese richtig WEIT WEG Räumen.
Am besten so das sie nicht mehr zu sehen sind.
Hangabwärts ziehen bis es nicht mehr weiter geht. Die wieder hoch zu ziehen ...
Das macht zwar einmal richtig Arbeit aber nach meiner Erfahrung hat man dann Ruhe.

Auf einen Weg wurden mal Steine gelegt, die habe ich auf den Gepäckträger gelegt und ins etwas weiter entfernte Gebüsch "verschoben".


----------



## LeFritzz (18. November 2017)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Ein Tipp von mir, wenn da Äste etc. immer wieder auf dem Weg liegen, diese richtig WEIT WEG Räumen.


Oder gleich häkseln.


----------



## Black-Under (18. November 2017)

Ich sehe das auch so ,dass man mit diesem Mann erst mal persönlich sprechen sollte und ihm sagen sollte dass Selbstjustiz in Deutschland verboten ist und dass Wege nur vom Forstamt gesperrt werden dürfen (auch im Privatwald, selbst der Förster darf nur bei Gefahr Wege von sich aus sperren). Ebenso sollte man ihm klar machen, dass er alle Nutzer des Weges nötigt. Außerdem könnte man mehr über die Beweggründe dieses Mannes so etwas zu tun in Erfahrung bringen.


----------



## prince67 (18. November 2017)

Nach dem Zettl, kennt der Herr den "Enduro"-Fahrer. Dann hätte auch er zuerst das Gespräch suchen können und nicht mit Stöckchenlegen anfangen müssen. Warum soll man da jetzt andersrum zuerst das Gespräch suchen, an dem der Herr offensichtlich nicht interessiert ist?


----------



## nikolauzi (18. November 2017)

Meine Meinung:
Ist es ein öffentlicher Weg, so ist das "Zulegen" schlicht nicht rechtens und stellt zudem eine Gefahrenquelle dar. 
Das kann (sollte!) man dann bei der Polizei anzeigen (gegen Unbekannt), in Verbindung mit dem Zettel, der dort gefunden wurde. 
Der Anzeige muß die Polizei nachgehen und die Person auf dem Zettel dazu befragen, da es die einzige Spur ist.

Das macht schonmal mächtig Eindruck auf ihn, sodenn er es denn war. 
Wenn er es nicht war, hat sich das ganze erstmal mit seiner Aussage erledigt.

Der Punkt ist damit zu den Akten gelegt, was auch von Vorteil ist, denn kommt es zu weiteren Problemen, wird man das ev. wieder hervorholen.

Folgen sind für Dich nicht zu befürchten, Du hast keinen fälschlicherweise beschuldigt und sollte mal was gebaut werden, muß man es Dir erstmal nachweisen, daß Du es warst.

Vor eigenmächtigen (automatisierten) Überwachungsmaßnahmen kann ich Dich nur warnen, das kann wiederrum rechtliche Folgen haben. Im Wald "rumzulungern" ist hingegen legal

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## LeFritzz (18. November 2017)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Ihr seid Lehrer und Beamte
> Seid Gelehrte sogenannte
> Ihr schreibt Bücher, seid im Fernsehen
> Und ihr glaubt, daß wir euch gern sehen
> ...



Herzlichen Dank für die Aktualisierung von Erich Mühsams "Der Revoluzzer".
Die "Lampenputzer-Mentalität" hat sich also nicht geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (18. November 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Oder gleich häkseln.


So ähnlich habe ich das mal gemacht. Mit der Säge gleichmäßige Stücke gesägt und als kleinen maßstäblichen Brennholzstapel neben dem Weg aufgeschichtet. Lange stand der allerdings nicht.


----------



## ruppidog (18. November 2017)

Klaubschein besorgen, Holz heimtragen, einheizen.. Freuen das es warm ist und freuen das einem ein Fremder beim Sammeln hilft..

http://gph.is/1a5kFVW


----------



## 3K-Power (18. November 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Schaufel mitnehmen und Rampe hinbaggern.
> 
> Neee...Scherz!



Genau das ging mir auch durchn Kopf.. bzw laden die Stämme schon irgendwie zum drüberfahren ein; zumindest für mich mitn DH Bike.


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. November 2017)

Gute Zusammenfassung zu den Thema
http://prime-mountainbiking.de/trail-sabotage-dimb-nagelbretter-polizei-pid24771/4/


----------



## trail_desire (20. November 2017)

Alle Ast und Baumstämme die in Trailnähe fest mit Bodendübel verankern, damit sich der Stöckchenleger beim nächsten Versuch eins aufzuheben, schön den Rücken verrenkt....oder mit Hundescheisse bestreichen..... 
Ich hatte gestern auch wieder absichtlich gelegte Stämme.....


----------



## TheFroggy (20. November 2017)

Geht es um die Stöckchen im post #1252?

über so was fahre ich einfach drüber o0 sollen das "fallen" sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akai40 (20. November 2017)

TheFroggy schrieb:


> Geht es um die Stöckchen im post #1252?
> 
> über so was fahre ich einfach drüber o0 sollen das "fallen" sein?


 Krasser Typ 

Weil es jetzt schon mehrere erwähnt haben, hab ich mal schnell ein "Höhenprofil" von dem Abschnitt erstellt.





Der Grüne bereich soll den Aufnahmewinkel aus dem Foto darstellen, die roten Kreise die "Stöckchen". 
Fährt man nun von links nach rechts, kann man das Holz erst sehn wenn man etwa auf der Position der Kamera ist, also etwa 1,5-2 m davor. 
Dazu kommt dass das Holz am tiefsten Punkt in einem Graben liegt, die Kompression beim Durchfahren macht einen Bunnyhop oder Drüberrollen zwar nicht unmöglich aber auf jeden Fall gefährlicher.
Und wer sich das nicht zutraut kann halt nur noch hoffen rechtzeitig zum Stehen zu kommen und dabei nicht über den Lenker zu gehn.
Dass er sich von den gut 200m Trail ausgerechnet diesen Platz ausgesucht hat, spricht wohl eine eindeutige Sprache. An jeder anderen Stelle wären die Stämme wohl auch für technisch weniger versierte Fahrer kein wirkliches Problem.


----------



## 3K-Power (20. November 2017)

Kannste doch voll abziehen und über den ganzen Graben fliegen?


----------



## delphi1507 (20. November 2017)

Akai40 schrieb:


> Krasser Typ
> 
> Weil es jetzt schon mehrere erwähnt haben, hab ich mal schnell ein "Höhenprofil" von dem Abschnitt erstellt.
> 
> ...


Da kann man dann wohl schon von versuchter schwerer Körperverletzung sprechen...


----------



## gamble (20. November 2017)

Kann es sein, dass mit dem Zettel der Fahrer EINER Enduro und nicht eines Enduro gemeint ist? Das halte ich für sehr wahrscheinlich und es würde auch die Motivation des selbst ernannten Sherrifs of Sherwoodforest gewissermaßen nahebringen, wenn auch nicht rechtfertigen.


----------



## Akai40 (20. November 2017)

gamble schrieb:


> der Fahrer EINER Enduro und nicht eines Enduro


Der Meinung bin ich auch. Ich selbst hab dort allerdings, im Gegensatz zu Bikern, noch keine MXer antreffen können. Ein paar mal im Jahr sieht man mal ein paar Spuren, ist aber nicht so dass das dort ein Hotspot für Crosser wäre.
Die fahren lieber auf unserem (legal) gebauten Trail die Anlieger kaputt


----------



## Balkanbiker (20. November 2017)

Ich denke zusammenfassend lässt sich sagen, dass die Aktion, egal aus welcher Motivation, unnötig bis grob fahrlässig ist.
Entweder du gehst den offiziellen Wege über die Polente oder du redest direkt mit dem Urheber der Hindernisse. Von einer Falle würde ich aber immer noch nicht sprechen, ich denke so ist das nicht gedacht, sonst wäre auch kein Zettel mit Unterschrift dabei.
Alternativ lässt dich das Ganze kalt oder auch warm (wenn du die Tipps zum Einheizen der Vorposter beachtest). Aber weitere Mutmaßungen und Diskussionen werden nicht vie bringen, davon wird sich das Problem nicht von alleine lösen.


----------



## hulster (21. November 2017)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Ich denke zusammenfassend lässt sich sagen, dass die Aktion, egal aus welcher Motivation, unnötig bis grob fahrlässig ist.
> Entweder du gehst den offiziellen Wege über die Polente oder du redest direkt mit dem Urheber der Hindernisse. Von einer Falle würde ich aber immer noch nicht sprechen, ich denke so ist das nicht gedacht, sonst wäre auch kein Zettel mit Unterschrift dabei.
> Alternativ lässt dich das Ganze kalt oder auch warm (wenn du die Tipps zum Einheizen der Vorposter beachtest). Aber weitere Mutmaßungen und Diskussionen werden nicht vie bringen, davon wird sich das Problem nicht von alleine lösen.



Nur mal zur Klärung - den Begriff "Falle" gibt es im Recht nicht.
Es ist entweder

-    versuchte Körperverletzung
oder
-    gefährlicher Eingriff in den Straßenverkehr (heißt für die Polizei wohl auch im Wald so)

Auch wenn der Wald Privateigentum ist, gibt es ein Wegerecht. Das gilt gemäß deutschem Recht gleichmaßen für Fußgänger und Radfahrer außer in BW. Nur in begründeten und genehmigten Ausnahmefällen hat der Besitzer die Möglichkeit, das Wegerecht einzuschränken. 
Was besseres, als mit dem Zettel hätte doch nicht passieren können. Es gibt jetzt also 2 Möglichkeiten:

-    entweder Gespräch suchen und denjenigen bitte sich über die Rechtslage zu informieren
-    oder direkt zur Polizei und die erstmal bitten ihn aufzuklären und wenn fruchtlos Anzeige


----------



## Akai40 (21. November 2017)

Heute wieder im Wald gewesen, war grade dabei das Holz wegzuräumen als sich plötzlich ein älterer Herr mit einem Knüppel in der Hand nähert. Er war völlig ausser sich und schrie mich schon aus der Distanz an, ob ich der Motorradfahrer wäre der hier immer rumfährt und drohte mir im selben Atemzug damit, mir den Schädel einzuschlagen. Ich lief dann zu ihm, und nachdem der Knüppel den Besitzer gewechselt hat konnte man einigermaßen mit ihm diskutieren. 
Er erklärte mir, dass er seine Aktionen mit der Polizei und der Verbandsgemeinde abgesprochen hat, diese hätten ihm grünes Licht gegegeben solange er "keine Fußgänger behindert".
Ich schlug ihm vor, die Polizei hinzuzuziehn und versprach bis zu ihrem Eintreffen zu warten, was er aber nicht wollte.
Ich erklärte ihm, dass er mit seinen Bauten jeden Waldnutzer treffe, nicht nur die Motorradfahrer, die ich selbst nicht gerne im Wald sehe.
Leider zeigte er sich wie erwartet völlig uneinsichtig, darum versicherte ich ihm dass ich, egal welche Abmachungen er mit den Behörden getroffen haben möchte, das Holz jeden Tag wegräumen werde bis er unter der der Erde liegt.
Daraufhin stampfte er wütend davon. Ich schätze mal er hat eingesehen dass sein Kampf aussichtslos ist, hoffentlich hat sich die Sache damit jetzt endlich erledigt.


----------



## prince67 (21. November 2017)

Akai40 schrieb:


> Er erklärte mir, dass er seine Aktionen mit der Polizei und der Verbandsgemeinde abgesprochen hat


Polizei = Verwandter
Verbandsgemeinde = Stammtischbruder ist Bürgermeister
Alle drei saßen zusammen, tranken viel Bier und regten sich über den Motorradfahrer auf. Daraus zieht er seine Legitimation. Dass das offiziel von der Polizei und der Gemeinde genehmigt wurde, bezweifle ich sehr!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. November 2017)

prince67 schrieb:


> ... bezweifle ich sehr!



Ich auch. Spätestens jetzt! wäre ich bei der Truppe und würde mal nachfragen, wie es sich mit dem (angeblich) genehmigten Eingriff in den Strassenverkehr verhält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akai40 (21. November 2017)

prince67 schrieb:


> Dass das offiziel von der Polizei und der Gemeinde genehmigt wurde, bezweifle ich sehr!


 Er sagte er hätte angerufen. Ich kann mir aber trotzdem nicht vorstellen dass ein Verbandsgemeindemitarbeiter einfach so Bürgern erlauben kann auf eigene Faust Wege zu sperrren, zumal es da sicher konkrete Bestimmungen gibt (Art der Absperrung, Sichtbarkeit ect...)


----------



## Athabaske (21. November 2017)

....


----------



## Deleted 326763 (21. November 2017)

Ich rate dazu jeden Stöckchenleger zur Anzeige zu bringen. Foto, Video egal. Evtl Autokennzeichen.
Natürlich wird das Verfahren nach der schriftlichen Anhörung eingestellt. Aber die meisten dieser Burschen erschrecken gewaltig, wenn Behördenpost vom Amtsgericht kommt.
Wenn keine Identifizierung der Person möglich ist, die Polizei keine Lust oder Möglichkeit hat. Foto der Person machen. Kleiner Text dazu „wer kennt diese Person, die gefährliche Fallen im Wald baut und auch ihr Kind gefährdet“ und in den naheliegender Wohngebieten in den Bruefkasten verteilen.
Was glaubt ihr, wie schnell der Spuk vorbei ist.



Selbst wenn jemand mit dem Mitorrad den Wald umpflügt darf man keine potentiell gefährlichen Falken aufstellen. Genauso wenig wie man Autofahrer verprügeln darf, wenn diese in der 30er Zone zu schnell unterwegs sind.

Wir hatten hier ein Problem mit einem Fallensteller (Nagelbrett und Äste) auf dem Trail, immer hinter einer Kurve.

Irgendwann haben wir eine Wildkamera aufgehängt. Und siehe da, ein paar Wochen später zierten ganz viele Porträts die Bäume umliegender Wakdparkplätze. Seitdem ist Ruhe.


----------



## on any sunday (21. November 2017)

Personen privat "zur Fahndung" mittels Bild auszuschreiben ist aber auch strafbar. Das darf die Polizei nur mit richterlicher Genehmigung. Währe ich also vorsichtig.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (21. November 2017)

Da hast Du natürlich recht.


----------



## LeFritzz (21. November 2017)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Personen privat "zur Fahndung" mittels Bild auszuschreiben ist aber auch strafbar. Das darf die Polizei nur mit richterlicher Genehmigung. Währe ich also vorsichtig.


Was ist strafbar daran, dieses ungesetzliche Handeln per Bild zu veröffentlichen?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. November 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Was ist strafbar daran, dieses ungesetzliche Handeln per Bild zu veröffentlichen?



Tja, Fluch des Rechtsstaates: auch Verbrecher haben Persönlichkeitsrechte. Insbesondere mutmaßliche.


----------



## LeFritzz (21. November 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Tja, Fluch des Rechtsstaates: auch Verbrecher haben Persönlichkeitsrechte. Insbesondere mutmaßliche.


In der Tat. Und diese Persönlichkeitsrechte gehen sehr weit.

Im Jahr 1969 wurde sehr spektakulär eine Bundeswehr-Kaserne in Lebach überfallen und vier Soldaten ermordet. Die Täter wurden gefasst und verurteilt.
Als das ZDF 1972 eine Dokumentation darüber senden wollte, wurde dies vom Bundesverfassungsgericht untersagt, um "die Resozialisierung der Täter nicht zu vereiteln". Ich kenne den Rechtsanwalt, welcher damals das Sendeverbot beantragt hatte, persönlich recht gut. Ich kenne die damalige Argumentation sehr gut. *Sie ist schwachsinnig.*

Ich bezweifle, dass ein fotografierter Täter das "Recht am eigenen Bild" beanspruchen kann.


----------



## Bener (21. November 2017)

Doch, kann er! Das wird ganz schnell ein Boomerang mit Rasierklingen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3K-Power (21. November 2017)

Glaubt ihr ernsthaft dass sich die „Fallensteller“ auch nur im Ansatz solche Gedanden über Recht und Unrecht machen wie ihr hier teilweise?

Ich würde die offene Konfrontation suchen. Als Gespräch natürlich. Am besten auf frischer Tat. 

Bla bla darfste das nicht machen gegen den und dies ist rechtswidrig und dann kann dir das daraus blühen... drauf geschissen; die kehren sich nicht mal um die Gesundheit der Mitmenschen mit ihrem Zeug was se kreieren!

...als hätte hier im Thread jeder zweite die Hose voll dass er sich mal unbeliebt macht [emoji849]


----------



## on any sunday (21. November 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Was ist strafbar daran, dieses ungesetzliche Handeln per Bild zu veröffentlichen?



https://ggr-law.com/social-media-re...und-im-internet-fahndung-20-mit-hetzgarantie/


----------



## LeFritzz (21. November 2017)

Es handelt sich bei dem hier Diskutiertem aber in keiner Weise um solchen "Fahndungsaufruf".
Es handelt sich vielmehr um die KÜNSTLERISCHE Dokumentation der Straftat.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (21. November 2017)

natürlich würde es Sinn machen, wenn das Bild
-  mit dem jemand gesucht wird, der Holz und Nägel im Wald verloren hat - 
rückseitig nicht die eigenen Anschrift hat.....


----------



## dickerbert (21. November 2017)

Wozu braucht es eigentlich noch die Polizei, wenn hier so viele Leute ehrenamtlich Fahndungen ausrufen und für Recht und Ordnung sorgen? Am besten Gleiches mit Gleichem vergelten und nicht vergessen, Clans zu bilden! Denn früher oder später wird sich das Recht des Stärkeren durchsetzen und dann braucht es Supporter.


----------



## firstmanonbike (21. November 2017)

Gib es eigentlich auch E-Bike Fallen?

Ich würde da welche brauchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sessiontrialer (21. November 2017)

*Die Wegezerstörer sind überall...*

Bei den Fotos der Hindernisse mußte ich grinsen
Das ist ,,Kindergeburtstag'' gegen das,
was hier im Chiemgau zwischen Bergen und Siegsdorf
auf dem wunderschönen Trail (S1-S2) von Maria Eck
nach Norden runter (über der roten 70 in Bildmitte)
veranstaltet wird.
Zig Hindernisse bis Hüfthoch in geringen Abständen fast täglich gelegt.
Da sind zig Kilo schwere Stämme dabei.
Ist jetzt eine Ideale Trainingsstrecke für Alpenüberquerungen mit Tragestrecken
Ersetzt garantiert das Fitnesscenter,
da alle Muskeln beansprucht werden.
Den im Schnee sichtbaren Fußspuren nach,
wird dieser Weg täglich von ca. 1-3 Personen begangen.
Der Weg ist auf der
Kompasskarte online: http://www.kompass.de/touren-und-regionen/wanderkarte/dest/100027-chiemgau-und-chiemsee/
grau gestrichelt beginnend am Parkplatz bei der roten 70 nach oben eingezeichnet.






Nein, ich werd wohl nichts dagegen unternehmen,
denn der, 
den ich im Verdacht habe, ist bewaffnet.

Lieber Gruß
Sessiontrialer


----------



## LeFritzz (21. November 2017)

Der Clan ist mächtig!

North is a direction, the South is a place!


----------



## Deleted 326763 (21. November 2017)

sessiontrialer schrieb:


> *Die Wegezerstörer sind überall...*
> 
> Bei den Fotos der Hindernisse mußte ich grinsen
> Das ist ,,Kindergeburtstag'' gegen das,
> ...




haha, solche Leute gibts hier auch. So richtige Ausdauersportler.....
Wenn der Weg kein illegaler ist, nicht auf eingezäumten Privatgrund steht, ist dessen Handeln illegal.
Ein Jagdwaffenbesitzer kann mit solchem Handeln ganz schnell Probleme bekommen. 

Der fährt bestimmt mit dem Geländewagen bis zum Parkplatz....
Wenn Dich das wirklich stört, zu zweit mit Filmkamera bereit stehen, aufnehmen, Anzeigen, Jagdbehörde, Landratsamt (die ausstellende Behörde für den Waffenschein) informieren,
zurücklehnen und freuen.

Mich hat mal ein Jäger zwecks befahren auf einem schmalem Weg (Baden Württemberg) bedroht. Dank GoPro hat der jetzt keine Waffenbesitzkarte mehr.


----------



## LeFritzz (21. November 2017)

Am grossen Jüngsten Tage .... da fahr'n die Jäger und die Förster auf's Gamsgebirg zum LUZIFER.
(Jennerwein-Lied)


----------



## Balkanbiker (21. November 2017)

Das ist ja mal eine unerwartet spannende Wendung. Da führt wohl kein Weg an der "offiziellen" Polizei vorbei. Sollte in deren Interesse sein Personen mit lebhafter Fantasie darüber zu informieren, dass keine Privatperson dazu ermächtigt ist (unmarkierte) Barrieren auf egal welchen Wegen zu errichten.


----------



## Balkanbiker (21. November 2017)

3K-Power schrieb:


> ...als hätte hier im Thread jeder zweite die Hose voll dass er sich mal unbeliebt macht


Bist ja ein harter Bursche, vermutlich mit





Es ist jedoch völlig legitim, wenn darauf hingewiesen wird, dass man sich mit zu viel Eigeninitiative auch strafbar macht. In meinem Fall wäre ich bei einer entsprechenden Anzeige, die rechtlich begründet ist, dauerhaft meinen Job los. Das hat nicht viel mit "Hose voll" zu tun.

Jemanden auf frischer Tat erwischen, Aufnahmen machen, verfolgen und Kennzeichen notieren, bei der Polizei anzeigen etc. ist alles ok. Selber "Fahndungen" anleiern ist da eher kritisch zu sehen.


----------



## 3K-Power (21. November 2017)

Jaja zu viel Eigeninitiative... hier wird schon wegen nem Foto der Finger gehoben wegen Verletzung von sonstwas... 

Das meinte ich..

Bei uns lagen Bretter mit 120er Nägeln im Wald; da hätt ich mich gewiss hintern Baum gestellt und heimlich Fotos gemacht und zur Polizei getragen... gewiss gehört denen sowas aufm Pelz gehauen! Als ob die das juckt ob da ein Persönlichkeitsrecht verletzt wird bei dem was die in Kauf nehmen...

So wars gemeint und nicht anders. 

Aber ist ja auch ok wenn hier jeder mit der Gesetzeslage vertraut gemacht wird. Damit ma sich ja nie strafbar macht[emoji849]

Betrachtet mal die Verhältnismäßigkeit von dem was da aufm Trail passiert und ob ma jemandens Foto an Baum nagelt[emoji57]


----------



## dickerbert (22. November 2017)

3K-Power schrieb:


> (...) hätt ich mich gewiss hintern Baum gestellt und heimlich Fotos gemacht und zur Polizei getragen...
> (...)
> Betrachtet mal die Verhältnismäßigkeit von dem was da aufm Trail passiert und ob ma jemandens Foto an Baum nagelt[emoji57]


Na, was denn jetzt? Foto zur Polizei bringen und die ihren Job machen lassen oder das Foto selbst zur Fahndung ausschreiben und (in Hilfssheriff-Manier) deren Job übernehmen? Das sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe! Das eine ist vollkommen legitim, das andere höchst illegal.


----------



## 3K-Power (22. November 2017)

Ja so reißt man Zitate aus dem Zusammenhang... ersteres ist Sarkasmus.

Als ob sich einer von euch hinterm Baum versteckt und ein Foto macht wenn er einen erwischt der nagelbretter oder Hindernisse oder Drähte anbringt[emoji849]

Aber wenns doch einer macht, dann bitte den Übeltäter kurz fragen ob das mit dem Foto ok geht eh ma sich ne Anzeige wegen sonstwas einfangen könnte [emoji6]


----------



## demlak (22. November 2017)

was hier wieder für Dünnpfiff diskutiert wird.. unglaublich..
und niemand geht auf den simpelsten aller Tatbestände ein:


Akai40 schrieb:


> Heute wieder im Wald gewesen, war grade dabei das Holz wegzuräumen als sich plötzlich ein älterer Herr mit einem Knüppel in der Hand nähert. Er war völlig ausser sich und schrie mich schon aus der Distanz an, ob ich der Motorradfahrer wäre der hier immer rumfährt und drohte mir im selben Atemzug damit, mir den Schädel einzuschlagen.


Wer jemanden mit Knüppel bedroht, egal aus welchem Grunde, wird zur Anzeige gebracht. Androhung von Gewalt ist für die Rennleitung in aller Regel auch nochmal eine andere Nummer, als Stöckchen im Wald.

Evtl. könnten wir dann wieder zu einem Thread zurückkehren, in dem es vornehmlich darum geht, andere vor Fallen zu warnen, von denen man erfahren hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (22. November 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/polizeiNie...828.1614500538841736/1842273909397730/?type=3
_Am Samstagnachmittag fuhren zwei Mountainbiker in Wiesenfelden auf Waldwegen von Frath in Richtung Hauptenberg. Im sogenannten Frather Holz fuhr einer der Mountainbiker über etwas und an beiden Reifen war die Luft raus. 

Bei einer Absuche fanden die Mountainbiker dann ein ca. 42 cm langes Flacheisen, das mit Metallstiften gespickt war. Das Flacheisen war zudem mit Zelthaken im Boden verankert. Glücklicherweise wurde niemand verletzt. 

Wer kann Hinweise auf den „Fallenleger“ geben? Meldet Euch in diesem Fall bei der PI Bogen unter 09422/8509-0 oder jeder anderen Polizeidienststelle.

Bitte keine Hinweise auf Facebook!_


----------



## Deleted 217350 (22. November 2017)

Warum "Fallenleger" in Anführungszeichen steht wissen die wahrscheinlich selber nicht  .


----------



## demlak (22. November 2017)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Warum "Fallenleger" in Anführungszeichen steht wissen die wahrscheinlich selber nicht  .


Wir leben in Deutschland. Das muss erst einmal von einem Gutachter untersucht werden. Eine Falle ist es erst, wenn es nach DIN-Norm Abgenommen wurde =)


----------



## noocelo (23. November 2017)

firstmanonbike schrieb:


> Gib es eigentlich auch E-Bike Fallen?


----------



## hulster (23. November 2017)

Akai40 schrieb:


> Daraufhin stampfte er wütend davon. Ich schätze mal er hat eingesehen dass sein Kampf aussichtslos ist, hoffentlich hat sich die Sache damit jetzt endlich erledigt.



Das glaubst du aber nur - Wetten?
Diese Leute sehen doch auch so, dass ihr Kram immer regelmässig weggeräumt wird und es aussichtlos ist.
Der wird weitermachen.


----------



## hulster (23. November 2017)

RomainK schrieb:


> Ich rate dazu jeden Stöckchenleger zur Anzeige zu bringen. Foto, Video egal. Evtl Autokennzeichen.



Sehr schöne Idee - erwischt die Mal. Das war hier ne glückliche Ausnahme.
Die 2 -3 immer gleichen bei uns habe ich noch nie persönlich angetroffen.
Und dann haste noch das Beweis Problem.


----------



## Ximi (23. November 2017)

firstmanonbike schrieb:


> Gib es eigentlich auch E-Bike Fallen?
> 
> Ich würde da welche brauchen...


Natürlich gibt´s die. Sind halt etwas aufwändiger als die normalen Fallen:
EMP


----------



## noocelo (23. November 2017)

würden nicht große magnete und bisschen tarnnetz reichen?


----------



## Ximi (23. November 2017)

Keine Ahnung, nyx genaues weiß ich nicht, wird Zeit für einen Feldversuch. Oder man fragt einen Physiker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firstmanonbike (23. November 2017)

Kann man ein E-MTB auch gegen Marderbiss versichern?
Ich würde niemals mein Rad unbeobachtet im Wald stehen lassen.


----------



## LeFritzz (23. November 2017)

https://www.shazam.com/de/track/77337956/versicherungslied


----------



## Athabaske (24. November 2017)

firstmanonbike schrieb:


> Kann man ein E-MTB auch gegen Marderbiss versichern?
> Ich würde niemals mein Rad unbeobachtet im Wald stehen lassen.


...da Marder im Motorraum von KFZ gerne auch am Bremsschlauch knappern, würde ich mir auch als Analogbiker darüber Gedanken machen.


----------



## gruener-Frosch (24. November 2017)

was hat E-Bike jetzt mit dem Thema zu tun?


----------



## Balkanbiker (24. November 2017)

Nix, hauptsache was g'sagt!
Jetzt bitte wieder zurück zum Thema (oder am Liebsten auch nicht).


----------



## noocelo (24. November 2017)

in japan ist es illegal fett zu sein. jeder mann über 40 muss eine taille von 80cm oder weniger haben, jede frau weniger als 90cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (24. November 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> in japan ist es illegal fett zu sein. jeder mann über 40 muss eine taille von 80cm oder weniger haben, jede frau weniger als 90cm.



So wie die Sumo Ringer?


----------



## noocelo (24. November 2017)

genau. und iieh-biker.


----------



## hulster (27. November 2017)

Leute - müllt den Thread nicht zu. Der ist dazu da vor aktuellen Fallen zu warnen.
Und das ist grundsätzlich sinnvoll. Hat jemand drei mal die Beiträge der letzten Tage gelesen, spart er sich das.
Gerne könnt ihr nen neuen Thread aufmachen und euch austoben.


----------



## noocelo (5. Dezember 2017)

»_Ein junger Mann steht in Nürnberg wegen versuchten Mordes vor Gericht, weil er eine lebensgefährliche Falle für Radfahrer aufgestellt haben soll. Zu Prozessauftakt hat der 22-Jährige die Tat zugegeben, allerdings sagte er aus, er habe sich keine Vorstellung über die mögliche Folgen gemacht. Er fände es furchtbar, wie alles geendet sei._«

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/just...agter-gesteht-zu-prozessbeginn-a-1181866.html


----------



## cobaltracer (6. Dezember 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> »_Ein junger Mann steht in Nürnberg wegen versuchten Mordes vor Gericht, weil er eine lebensgefährliche Falle für Radfahrer aufgestellt haben soll. Zu Prozessauftakt hat der 22-Jährige die Tat zugegeben, allerdings sagte er aus, er habe sich keine Vorstellung über die mögliche Folgen gemacht. Er fände es furchtbar, wie alles geendet sei._«
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/just...agter-gesteht-zu-prozessbeginn-a-1181866.html



Genau das ist mir vor ca. 10 Jahren mit dem RR auf einem Weg direkt an der Sieg in der Nähe von Siegburg/Hennef passiert. Da hatte irgendein Irrer eine Wäscheleine quer über den Weg gespannt und ich habe das Seil glücklicherweise mit der Brust erwischt und abgerissen. Bis auf den Schreck ist mir damals glücklicherweise nix passiert. Hätte mich das Ding am Hals erwischt, wäre es übel ausgegangen. Habe damals nach dem Übeltäter Ausschau gehalten, ob der sich irgendwo im Gebüsch versteckt hat, aber habe niemanden Auffälligen gesehen. Zugekiffte Typen sind halt schnell auf dem Niveau von Irren. Ähnliches beim Autofahren hat man ja immer wieder von Typen die Steine von AB-Brücken werfen.


----------



## noocelo (6. Dezember 2017)

cobaltracer schrieb:


> Zugekiffte Typen sind halt schnell auf dem Niveau von Irren.


einspruch! zugekiffte typen liegen auf der couch, trinken vla und kuscheln wahlweise mit decke/hase/hund/gadse; was du meinst sind besoffene.



cobaltracer schrieb:


> an der Sieg in der Nähe von Siegburg/Hennef


grüße an die alte heimat!


----------



## cobaltracer (6. Dezember 2017)

Das ist ja echt die Duplizität der Ereignisse: nur 10 Jahre später und an einem andere Ort, aber auch an einem Radweg an einem Fluß (Radweg am Main-Donau-Kanal in Berching Lkr. Neumarkt) und das ich das Glück hatte, dass ich das Seil mit der Brust erwischt habe: Wichtig ist immer den Schutzengel dabei zu haben!




https://www.br.de/nachrichten/oberp...er-wegen-versuchten-mordes-angeklagt-100.html

Das war der Fred, den ich hier im Forum 2013 gepostet hatte:


----------



## cobaltracer (6. Dezember 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> einspruch! zugekiffte typen liegen auf der couch, trinken vla und kuscheln wahlweise mit decke/hase/hund/gadse; was du meinst sind besoffene.
> 
> 
> grüße an die alte heimat!


Gruß zurück, Wo ist Deine neue Heimat?


----------



## noocelo (6. Dezember 2017)

büschn weiter links auffer karte. nah an der holländischen grenze.


----------



## noocelo (6. Dezember 2017)

hulster schrieb:


> Leute - müllt den Thread nicht zu. Der ist dazu da vor aktuellen Fallen zu warnen.
> Und das ist grundsätzlich sinnvoll. Hat jemand drei mal die Beiträge der letzten Tage gelesen, spart er sich das.
> Gerne könnt ihr nen neuen Thread aufmachen und euch austoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zask06 (6. Dezember 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> einspruch!


Stattgegeben!


----------



## cobaltracer (6. Dezember 2017)

Was machste jetzt mit so einem offensichtlich zum Zeitpunkt der Tat nicht im Vollbesitz seiner geistigen Kräfte jungen Kerl: Wegen Mord angeklagt...
Hab mir immer vorgestellt, wenn ich so einen mal erwische, schlage ich den windelweich, damit der das nicht mehr vergisst, aber Rache und Gegengewalt sind kein guter Ratgeber.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. Dezember 2017)

Die Burschen werden‘s sicher nicht wirklich verknacken: Rausch und Reue. Das gibt max. eine kleine Geldstrafe. [emoji35]


----------



## noocelo (6. Dezember 2017)

ob eine mordanklage wegen rausch gleich in einer kleinen geldstrafe mündet ...? ich glaub' eigentlich nicht. aber bleibt spannend.

ist bzw. wäre das die erste diesbezügliche verurteilung? so vong präzendenz und exempel her.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. Dezember 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> ... ich glaub' eigentlich nicht. ...


Es wird in Deutschland verhandelt. [emoji6]


----------



## noocelo (6. Dezember 2017)

bock auf eine wette? um eine rolle wäscheleine. ichsach: mind. bewährung.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. Dezember 2017)

Wäscheleine? Nö, hab’ ja einen Trockner...lieber ‘ne Pizza im Vinschgau.

Bewährungsstrafe ist ja eigentlich auch keine Strafe für einen Mordversuch. Auf den stehen mindestens drei Jahre. Drei können nicht mehr zur Bewährung umgewandelt werden.


----------



## noocelo (6. Dezember 2017)

dann simma aber von ner kleinen geldstrafe noch weiter weg ... pizza auch cool! planung bike-urlaube für nächstes jahr steht aber noch aus. ginge auch malle, finale oder chur? ecke reschensee war erst vor ein paar monaten.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. Dezember 2017)

Sollte ich hinbekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (6. Dezember 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> büschn weiter links auffer karte. nah an der holländischen grenze.


----------



## noocelo (6. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Deleted 217350 (6. Dezember 2017)

Hauptsache ihr habt es bald und kommt zum Thema zurück  .


----------



## PORTEX77 (6. Dezember 2017)




----------



## cobaltracer (6. Dezember 2017)

Eijeijei, dieses fette schwarze Seil am Rettungsring war über den Weg gespannt. Da haste keine Chance, wenn Due es nicht rechtzeitig siehst. Das ist ja fingerdick und massiv fett.

https://www.br.de/mediathek/video/p...ueber-radweg-av:5a26b509d90e8c0018cf8377?t=0s


----------



## PORTEX77 (6. Dezember 2017)

Is auf jeden Fall ne riesen Sauerei und gemeingefährlich!
Zugesoffen/gekifft hin oder her, hoffentlich kriegen die richtig einen aufn Sack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (6. Dezember 2017)

Da ist doch reine Schaumschlägerei, die Anklage wegen Mordversuchs.

Am Ende wird da Belästigung der Allgemeinheit (OWiG §118), früher als "Grober Unfug" bezeichnet, daneben wohl einfache Körperverletzung (StGB §223), maximal vielleicht Gefährliche Körperverletzung (StGB §224) daraus werden.
Der Strafrahmen liegt dann bei
- OWiG §118: Geldbuße
- StGB §223: Geldstrafe oder Freiheitsstrafe bis zu 5 Jahren
- StGB §224: Freiheitsstrafe von 6 Monaten bis zu 10 Jahren
Zu erwarten ist damit maximal eine Freiheitsstrafe von einem Jahr, welche zur Bewährung ausgesetzt werden wird.

Damit ist dann weder eine spezialpräventive noch eine generalpräventive Strafwirkung erzielt.
So ist aber die Realität vor unseren Strafgerichten.

G20-Demonstranten dagegen werden ganz anders abgeurteilt.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. Dezember 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> ...
> G20-Demonstranten dagegen werden ganz anders abgeurteilt.


Das sind ja auch Linke!

Du nu wieder...


----------



## cobaltracer (6. Dezember 2017)

Wenn die Leutz zugesoffen sind oder zugekifft sind, hilft eh keine abschreckende Strafwirkung. Verstand ist dann komplett außer Gefecht, bei manchen Zeitgenossen.
Ich vermute mal, wenn Du dieses Delikt in der Öffentlichkeit noch an die große Glocke hängst, gibt es noch 100 Durchgeknallte, die das geil finden und nachmachen, mal nen Biker vom Rad zu holen und dann bei der Anklage sagen, wollten wir auch mal ausprobieren, war uns nicht klar, dass der stirbt oder schwere Verletzungen davon tragen könnte...


----------



## Athabaske (6. Dezember 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Die Burschen werden‘s sicher nicht wirklich verknacken: Rausch und Reue. Das gibt max. eine kleine Geldstrafe. [emoji35]





Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Das sind ja auch Linke!
> 
> Du nu wieder...



...bei linken Demonstranten funktioniert Rausch und Reue wohl weniger. Justitia ist ja sooo unparteiisch...


----------



## beuze1 (6. Dezember 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> bock auf eine wette?



auf jeden Fall.
(Geldstrafe/Bewährung)
Pizza im Vinschgau?


----------



## noocelo (6. Dezember 2017)

wenn ich im laufe des nächsten jahres da rumkomm: gerne!


----------



## cobaltracer (8. Dezember 2017)

https://www.express.de/bonn/uebelta...espannten-draht--fahrradfahrer-klagt-29257496
Hier waren es kleine Jungs von 7 Jahren. Offensichtlich haben die Eltern noch auf die Schuldunfähigkeit der Kinder abgestellt, anstatt dem Biker wenigstens seinen Schaden zu ersetzen und das Rad zu bezahlen. Wie peinlich ist so ein Verhalten. Der Richter hat dann 1500 Euro durchgesetzt.


----------



## decay (8. Dezember 2017)

Hätten Sie mal die Versicherung zahlen lassen


----------



## 3K-Power (8. Dezember 2017)

Verstehe nicht wie man sich da vergleichen kann bzw ein Richter sowas anrät. Die Tat wurde begangen; Geständnis ist da; die Folgen belegbar... für die paar Kröten bekommt man net mal das Rad ersetzt...

Aber ich hab das mit dem Vergleich schon ähnlich erlebt; wir als Baufirma unschuldig am Unfall incl. Beweise und Zeugen; der Richter allerdings zu faul ein Urteil zu fällen um den damit verbundenen Aufwand zu vermeiden; musste die Firma einen Teil des Schadens bezahlen. Von mir hätte es keinen Cent gegeben. Fragte mich allerdings auch wozu die Firma da einen Anwalt hatte; der will ja auch bezahlt werden...


----------



## cobaltracer (8. Dezember 2017)

decay schrieb:


> Hätten Sie mal die Versicherung zahlen lassen



Sie hätten der Versicherung nur mitteilen müssen, dass Sie Ihre Aufsichtspflicht verletzt haben, dann muss die Versicherung einspringen. Machen die Meisten falsch. Unabhängig davon waren die Jungs 7 und 9. Da hätte die Versicherung normalerweise auch schon greifen müssen. 

Und ganz unabhängig davon hätte ich den Schaden privat mit dem verletzten Lehrer geregelt, wenn die Versicherung, warum auch immer nicht eingesprungen wäre, hätte jeder der Eltern ca. 1000 Euro auf den Tisch gelegt. Das wäre eine Frage der Ehre gewesen, aber so... echt daneben, solche Leute müssen sich nicht wundern, wenn fremde Racker ihnen dann mal das Auto zerkratzen und sich deren Eltern dann auch rausreden von wegen Schuldunfähigkeit. Mein Kleiner (damals schuldunfähig Alter 4-5) hat damals mit dem Rad ein Auto beschädigt. Habe das mit der Haftpflicht geregelt und dem Autobesitzer den Schaden bezahlt. 
Und die obigen Jungs hätte ich zu pädagogisch sinnvollen Arbeiten herangezogen, z. B. bei Oma Nolte um die Ecke, Sachen einkaufen, Staubsaugen und halt Dinge, die Kinder in so einem Alter hinbekommen. Dann hätten die Kinder ihre Lektion fürs Leben gelernt.  
Aber einen Draht konnten Sie ja in dem jugendlichen Alter offensichtlich auch schon spannen. Da ist immerhin pädagogisch schon mal extrem was schief gelaufen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (8. Dezember 2017)

cobaltracer schrieb:


> Sie hätten der Versicherung nur mitteilen müssen, dass Sie Ihre Aufsichtspflicht verletzt haben, dann muss die Versicherung einspringen. Machen die Meisten falsch. Unabhängig davon waren die Jungs 7 und 9. Da hätte die Versicherung normalerweise auch schon greifen müssen.
> ...



Hier ging es doch nur um‘s Rechthaben. Nicht nachvollziehbar, aber wohl „Zeitgeist“.


----------



## Aldar (8. Dezember 2017)

Frage weil grad zum Thema passt, holt sich die Versicherung das Geld dann nicht bei den Eltern wenn die zugeben die Aufsichtspflicht verletzt zu haben?


----------



## cobaltracer (8. Dezember 2017)

Aldar schrieb:


> Frage weil grad zum Thema passt, holt sich die Versicherung das Geld dann nicht bei den Eltern wenn die zugeben die Aufsichtspflicht verletzt zu haben?


Nein, genau dafür hast du die Versicherung. Ich habe damals nix bezahlt. Sind doch auch keine riesigen Summen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (8. Dezember 2017)

Aldar schrieb:


> Frage weil grad zum Thema passt, holt sich die Versicherung das Geld dann nicht bei den Eltern wenn die zugeben die Aufsichtspflicht verletzt zu haben?



Nein. Haftpflicht in D ist extrem weit gesteckt: ist vor Jahren mal ein alter Mann über seine Krücken gestolpert und hat sich böse weh getan. Hat behauptet, mein Hund (der mind. 5m von ihm weg gelegen ist!) wäre Schuld. 

Versicherung hat ohne Rückfrage einen großen Batzen Schmerzensgeld gezahlt.

Problematisch wird’s nur, wenn Du Deine Kinder anstiftest. [emoji6]


----------



## hardtails (8. Dezember 2017)

ich vermute stark das in dem "Artikel" nicht alle Fakten stehen/stimmem
Sonst wäre er mit kaputten Unterkiefer und kaputten Carbonrad sicher nicht mit 1500€ heim gegangen. 
Und hätte vorher auch nicht nur 3500 gefordert


----------



## cobaltracer (8. Dezember 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> ich vermute stark das in dem "Artikel" nicht alle Fakten stehen/stimmem
> Sonst wäre er mit kaputten Unterkiefer und kaputten Carbonrad sicher nicht mit 1500€ heim gegangen.
> Und hätte vorher auch nicht nur 3500 gefordert


Das Fahrrad wird vermutlich nicht Schrott sein. Normalerweise ist am Rad nicht alles kaputt, wenn Du fällst. Aber passieren kann es, wenn Du unglücklich fällst und der Rahmen/Gabel bricht und das Vorderrad ne Acht kriegt. Dann bist Du schnell beim wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden. Kannst Du noch die Schaltung abschrauben, Lenker, Hinterrad noch verwenden und der Rest wandert auf den Müll. 
Aber Jochbeinbruch und Anbruch Kiefer sind schon schlimm genug...Aber die Schmerzensgeldtabelle bringt auch typischerweise gar nicht so viel Schmerzensgeld.


----------



## demlak (8. Dezember 2017)

cobaltracer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 673158


Unseriöse Information - wenn nicht sogar fahrlässig. Zum einen wird hier Deliktsfähigkeit mit Schuldfähigkeit in einen Topf geworfen. Beides ist von einander zu trennen, da Schuldfähigkeit das Strafgesetzbuch tangiert und hier die grenze bei 14 Jahren besteht, siehe:
https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/stgb/__19.html
Und bei Deliktsfähigkeit geht es um das BGB (§828) (und nicht außer acht zu lassen ist auch, dass die grenze mit 10 Jahren nicht auf "im Straßenverkehr" zu verallgemeinern ist - der Gesetzestext ist hier ziemlich detailliert.

Generell (von den gesetzlichen Altersregelungen unabhängig) ist hierbei aber ganz klar von jedem Richter die Unschuld und Deliktsunfähigkeit aufgrund der nicht nachweisbaren Vorsätzlichkeit bzw. der der geistigen Reife nicht zuzusprechenden Fahrlässigkeit, festzustellen. Es ist nicht zu erwarten, dass Kinder (U14) auf einem _Pfad_ mit Rennradfahrern hätten rechnen müssen. Ich würde sogar die These in den Raum werfen, dass dies auch U18 nicht der Fall wäre. Lässt sich aber nicht mal eben so in einem Forum belegen.

Der Rückgriff auf die Aufsichtsverletzung ist auch nicht mal so einfach selber zu entscheiden. Wenn die Versicherung dafür keinen richterlichen Nachweis haben will, Glück gehabt. Eigentlich ist dafür ein passendes Urteil im besagten Fall notwendig. Ich würde mir das zwei mal überlegen, als Eltern rechtskräftig die Schuld der Aufsichtspflichtverletzung einzugestehen. Da kann schnell mal eben 1500 Euro Schadensersatzleistung (statt Versicherungsleistung) auf der einen Seite stehen und Probleme mit dem Jugendamt auf der anderen Seite der Waagschale.



skwal83 schrieb:


> ich vermute stark das in dem "Artikel" nicht alle Fakten stehen/stimmem
> Sonst wäre er mit kaputten Unterkiefer und kaputten Carbonrad sicher nicht mit 1500€ heim gegangen.
> Und hätte vorher auch nicht nur 3500 gefordert


Da hier die Schuld so oder so nicht nachweisbar gewesen wäre, wäre das ein unnötig langes Gerichtsverfahren mit eindeutigem Ergebnis gewesen: kein Anspruch auf irgendwas (da keine Schuld). Der Richter hat hier mit dem Vergleich nur eine Empfehlung ausgesprochen, zu der niemand hätte zustimmen müssen.

@cobaltracer Schmerzensgeld setzt immer eine richterlich festgestellte Schuld voraus. Was hier in keinem Fall möglich gewesen wäre.


----------



## cobaltracer (8. Dezember 2017)

Da magst Du juristisch schon Recht haben, das das schwer werden kann vor Gericht.  Aber unabhängig davon würde ich als Elternteil zumindest den materiellen Schaden wieder gutmachen.
Also Leutz seht Euch vor vor 7-jährigen schuldunfähigen Kindern, die Drähte in der Landschaft vorzugsweise über Wege spannen, bei denen keiner davon ausgehen konnte, dass da ein Offroad-biker langfährt. /ironic mode off


----------



## demlak (8. Dezember 2017)

Ironischer weise kann man schon fast Hut ab sagen, dass die Zwerge so gut darin waren einen zu spannen, welcher 1. nicht auffiel und 2. tatsächlich einen Schaden verursachte =)

Nichtsdestotrotz ist die ganze Nummer natürlich echt scheiße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cobaltracer (8. Dezember 2017)

Wir haben im Übrigen eine Privat-Haftpflicht-Versicherung, die einen weitergehenden Versicherungsschutz für Kind und Eltern hat, auch wenn das Kind an sich nicht haften würde. Muss man mal die Bedingungen lesen. 
Nur für die, die kleine Kinder haben und sich absichern wollen, wenn der Knirps mit dem Rad an das Auto von Nachbar Pingel fährt und man zeitlebens mit Pingel Ärger hätte, wenn man den Schaden eben nicht bezahlen würde, weil der Knirps noch nicht schuldfähig ist und man seine Aufsichtspflicht nicht verletzt hat.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (8. Dezember 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> ...
> @cobaltracer Schmerzensgeld setzt immer eine richterlich festgestellte Schuld voraus. ...



War bei mir nicht. Obwohl ich sogar eine Anzeige wegen schwerer Körperverletzung an der Backe hatte (die erst nach der Regulierung durch die Versicherung ohne Auflagen o.ä. eingestellt wurde) UND! ich der Versicherung mitgeteilt hatte, dass der Mann über seine Krücken und nicht über meinen, 5m weit weg liegenden Hund gefallen ist (wofür es auch Zeugen gegeben hat).

Aber auch schön: nachdem sich Pixeldingsbums(?) zurückgezogen hat, haben wir endlich wieder einen copy/paste-Juristen im Forum. [emoji6]


----------



## cobaltracer (8. Dezember 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> ...und Probleme mit dem Jugendamt auf der anderen Seite der Waagschale.


Vielleicht sollten die Eltern durchaus mal ein Gespräch mit dem Jugendamt führen, wie gesagt, da scheint pädagogisch einiges schief gelaufen zu sein. 
Andere Kinder kommen auf die Idee und werfen Steine von der Autobahnbrücke... Leutz da läuft was schwer falsch bei der Erziehung...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (8. Dezember 2017)

Erziehung ist doch out!


----------



## demlak (8. Dezember 2017)

Ich bin kein Hobby-Jurist. Ich habe beruflich mit dem Thema zu tun, werter Hobby-Erzieher =)


----------



## Deleted 173968 (8. Dezember 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Hobby-Jurist. Ich habe beruflich mit dem Thema zu tun ...


Würde man bei dieser Schreibweise:


demlak schrieb:


> ... BGB (§828) ...


auch sofort vermuten. [emoji6]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (8. Dezember 2017)

Vermute du mal, dir steht allerdings auch frei, vor irgendwelchen Vermutungen einfach nachzufragen.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (8. Dezember 2017)

Na, wenn es nach der Schreibweise ginge, würde man bei euch so allerhand vermuten  .


----------



## Aldar (8. Dezember 2017)

cobaltracer schrieb:


> Andere Kinder kommen auf die Idee und werfen Steine von der Autobahnbrücke... Leutz da läuft was schwer falsch bei der Erziehung...



Wenn Kindern langweilig ist, ist keine Idee zu dumm das war schon früher aaBw so und nicht unbedingt der Erziehung geschuldet,
Wenn ich mir vorstelle was bei mir alles hätte passieren können ( ganz ober wären wohl entgleiste Züge)  ...


----------



## noocelo (8. Dezember 2017)

wahreworte.

wie oft ist das abendland eigentlich schon untergegangen?


----------



## cobaltracer (8. Dezember 2017)

Aldar schrieb:


> Wenn Kindern langweilig ist, ist keine Idee zu dumm das war schon früher aaBw so und nicht unbedingt der Erziehung geschuldet,
> Wenn ich mir vorstelle was bei mir alles hätte passieren können ( ganz ober wären wohl entgleiste Züge)  ...


, 
Weil du mal ein paar Kieselsteine auf die Schienen gelegt hast? Aber vermutlich hast Du als Kind keinen selbstkonstruierten Bremsschuh auf dem ICE-Gleis befestigt oder hast Wackersteine auf die Autobahn geworfen. 
Das ist eine andere Qualität oder sollte ich hier besser sagen, das wäre echt daneben. 

Wir haben Wasserballons von oben geworfen, auch mal rumgezündelt, einen Ball durch die Scheibe geschossen und sogar mal ein herrenloses abgewracktes Auto bei den ersten und letzten Zigarettenrauchversuchen versehentlich abgefackelt, Klingelmännchen gemacht und Regenwürmer gegessen, Nachbars Kirschen geklaut ... aber Stahldrähte über Wege gespannt, da wären wir echt nicht drauf gekommen.  

Na gut, aber dann ist ja alles bestens, wenn wir hier den ersten geköpften Biker beklagen müssen, dem der Kopf durch ein Stahlseil abgetrennt wurde. 
Am besten machen wir den Fred hier einfach zu, ist ja alles im Normbereich.


----------



## trail_desire (8. Dezember 2017)

War zurückficken und abtreiben schon?


----------



## noocelo (8. Dezember 2017)

wie geht das?


----------



## Athabaske (8. Dezember 2017)

trail_desire schrieb:


> War zurückficken und abtreiben schon?


...meinst Du die Eltern oder die Kinder?


----------



## demlak (8. Dezember 2017)

cobaltracer schrieb:


> Am besten machen wir den Fred hier einfach zu, ist ja alles im Normbereich.


Nicht schließen.. aber zum Thema zurückkommen. Emotionale Diskussionen führen selten zu guten Ergebnissen. Und wer meint, dass beim Vergleich eines abgefackelten Autowracks (aus versehen), dass Räuber- und Gendarm-Spiel von 7 Jahre alten Kindern kein Gewicht hat, der ist definitiv emotional dabei und lässt das rationale außen vor.

Ich erspare mir und euch vorerst das Eingehen auf die wirklich wirren Erziehungsvorstellungen von ein paar Leuten hier im Thread.


----------



## trail_desire (8. Dezember 2017)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...meinst Du die Eltern oder die Kinder?


Hmm....guter Gedanke...bei ersterer Lösung wär das Problem erst gar nicht entstanden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cobaltracer (8. Dezember 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> Nicht schließen.. aber zum Thema zurückkommen. Emotionale Diskussionen führen selten zu guten Ergebnissen. Und wer meint, dass beim Vergleich eines abgefackelten Autowracks (aus versehen), dass Räuber- und Gendarm-Spiel von 7 Jahre alten Kindern kein Gewicht hat, der ist definitiv emotional dabei und lässt das rationale außen vor.
> 
> Ich erspare mir und euch vorerst das Eingehen auf die wirklich wirren Erziehungsvorstellungen von ein paar Leuten hier im Thread.


Was ist daran emotional? Wenn alles relativiert wird, weiß ich gar nicht worüber hier noch diskutiert werden soll. Die Erde dreht sich auch weiter, wenn ein paar tote oder schwerverletzte Biker überm Zaun liegen.  
Ich halte im Übrigen viel von Emotionalität, bin glücklicherweise kein Computer und ansonsten würde ich wie viele hier gar nicht MTB fahren, sondern würde nur auf meinem Ergoracer zu Hause auf der Stelle rumradeln oder Chips fressen und in die Glotze oder mein Smartphone schauen. 
Hör mir auf mit deiner hobbypsychologischen Beurteilung, verstehe aber auch Deine Ausführungen nicht, auch egal, ich bin hier erst mal raus.


----------



## demlak (8. Dezember 2017)

Spannend wie hier alle immer gleich von "Hobby-$irgendwas" ausgehen. Sowohl psychologisches, juristisches als auch erzieherisches ist _Teil_ meiner Profession. Ich bin hier aber nicht auf der Arbeit, sondern unterhalte mich im Internet mit mir unbekannten Menschen. Aber egal wie man es macht, man macht es falsch. Hätte ich hier mit Fachbegriffen um mich geworfen, wäre ich der Angeber der sich profilieren will. Wenn ich Paragraphen zur Begründung heranziehe, bin ich Hobby-Jurist. Wenn ich den Leuten einen Spiegel vor die Nase setze bin ich der Hobby-Psychologe. Das Schema ist mal wieder klar: Dumpfe emotionale Behauptungen/Forderungen in den Raum werfen, ohne dabei auch nur ein stückweit über den Tellerrand zu schauen. Selbstverständlich haben alle was falsch gemacht, und selbstverständlich ist man schlauer, als die Eltern und der Richter zusammen.

Emotionalerweise sehe ich mich gerade genötigt, mich doch noch über die Kommentare bezüglich der Erziehung auszulassen:
Ich habe, wie oben erwähnt, absolutes Verständnis für die Einschätzung bezüglich des/der Opfer in solchen Situationen. Ich sehe es bis dahin auch absolut genauso wie ihr, dass es lebensgefährlich ist und es keine Relativierung der potenziellen Gefahr geben kann. Jedoch ist es eine Frechheit sich hier aufgrund von einem billig zusammengeschusterten Onlinetext, dem ich nicht mal die Bezeichnung "Artikel" zugestehen würde, über die Erziehungsmethoden der Eltern auszulassen. Es ist unter aller Sau hier Vorwürfe zu machen, ohne auch nur den Hauch einer Ahnung zu haben, wie die Erziehung aussieht bzw. aussah. Das einzige bezüglich der Erziehung, was aus dem Text herauszulesen ist, ist der wirklich positive Teil: die Kids haben nicht nur im Nachhinein verstanden, was sie falsch gemacht haben, sie zeigten sogar Reue mit ihrem Brief an das Opfer. Das ist nun wirklich kein Zeugnis für eine schlechte Erziehung. Manch einer scheint zu vergessen, dass es sich hier um 7 Jährige Kinder handelt, die auf einem _Pfad_ Räuber- und Gendarm gespielt haben. Und das die Eltern von sich aus zur Polizei gegangen sind, um das ganze aufzuklären.

Es ist traurig, dass man Erwachsene Menschen mit Nachdruck darauf hinweisen muss, dass es sich hierbei um Kinder handelt, denen sowohl Erfahrung als auch Reife fehlt hier bis zum besagten Unfall mit zu denken.

Es geht mit Nichten darum alles zu relativieren. Es geht einfach nur darum, immer alle Beteiligten mit zu bedenken. Wer jemanden Schuld zuweisen will, darf dabei nicht nur Opfer betrachten - und dabei ist es egal ob ein Erwachsener oder ein Kind eine Falle baut. Es kommt nicht nur auf die Verletzung und das Risiko an, sondern immer auch auf die Intention, geistige Reife, etc..

Wenngleich ich so einiges an deutscher Gesetzgebung zu bemängeln habe, gibt es ein paar Dinge, die ich wirklich als seeeehr seeehr gut Empfinde. Dazu gehören die Schuldunfähigkeit von Kindern genauso wie Unschuldsvermutung und das unser Strafrecht sich nicht an den Opfern, sondern an den Taten orientiert.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (8. Dezember 2017)

Bist Lehrer? Oder Sozialpädagoge?

[emoji849]


----------



## demlak (8. Dezember 2017)

naaa.... ich bin doch hobby-$irgendwas.. wurde doch mehrfach von euch geprüft und gestempelt.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (8. Dezember 2017)

Ok, Danke. Jetzt bin ich mir sicher: Du bist Lehrer!


----------



## 3K-Power (8. Dezember 2017)

Müssen hoch begabte Kinder sein die mit 7 Jahren einen Brief schreiben können... Bild gemalt wär glaubwürdig. Wirkt nicht so aufgesetzt.


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Dezember 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> Spannend wie hier alle immer gleich von "Hobby-$irgendwas" ausgehen. Sowohl psychologisches, juristisches als auch erzieherisches ist _Teil_ meiner Profession. Ich bin hier aber nicht auf der Arbeit, sondern unterhalte mich im Internet mit mir unbekannten Menschen. Aber egal wie man es macht, man macht es falsch. Hätte ich hier mit Fachbegriffen um mich geworfen, wäre ich der Angeber der sich profilieren will. Wenn ich Paragraphen zur Begründung heranziehe, bin ich Hobby-Jurist. Wenn ich den Leuten einen Spiegel vor die Nase setze bin ich der Hobby-Psychologe. Das Schema ist mal wieder klar: Dumpfe emotionale Behauptungen/Forderungen in den Raum werfen, ohne dabei auch nur ein stückweit über den Tellerrand zu schauen. Selbstverständlich haben alle was falsch gemacht, und selbstverständlich ist man schlauer, als die Eltern und der Richter zusammen.
> 
> Emotionalerweise sehe ich mich gerade genötigt, mich doch noch über die Kommentare bezüglich der Erziehung auszulassen:
> Ich habe, wie oben erwähnt, absolutes Verständnis für die Einschätzung bezüglich des/der Opfer in solchen Situationen. Ich sehe es bis dahin auch absolut genauso wie ihr, dass es lebensgefährlich ist und es keine Relativierung der potenziellen Gefahr geben kann. Jedoch ist es eine Frechheit sich hier aufgrund von einem billig zusammengeschusterten Onlinetext, dem ich nicht mal die Bezeichnung "Artikel" zugestehen würde, über die Erziehungsmethoden der Eltern auszulassen. Es ist unter aller Sau hier Vorwürfe zu machen, ohne auch nur den Hauch einer Ahnung zu haben, wie die Erziehung aussieht bzw. aussah. Das einzige bezüglich der Erziehung, was aus dem Text herauszulesen ist, ist der wirklich positive Teil: die Kids haben nicht nur im Nachhinein verstanden, was sie falsch gemacht haben, sie zeigten sogar Reue mit ihrem Brief an das Opfer. Das ist nun wirklich kein Zeugnis für eine schlechte Erziehung. Manch einer scheint zu vergessen, dass es sich hier um 7 Jährige Kinder handelt, die auf einem _Pfad_ Räuber- und Gendarm gespielt haben. Und das die Eltern von sich aus zur Polizei gegangen sind, um das ganze aufzuklären.
> ...


Sorry, aber eine gute Erziehung wäre auch den Kindern vorzuleben, dass ein entstandener Schaden ob absichtlich oder aus Versehen herbeigeführt, vollständig zu ersetzen ist! Ob rechtlich notwendig oder nicht! Baue ich oder meine Kinder Mist wird der Schaden ersetzt Punkt alles andere ist a....al!


----------



## dickerbert (9. Dezember 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> Spannend wie hier alle immer gleich von "Hobby-$irgendwas" ausgehen. Sowohl psychologisches, juristisches als auch erzieherisches ist _Teil_ meiner Profession. Ich bin hier aber nicht auf der Arbeit, sondern unterhalte mich im Internet mit mir unbekannten Menschen. Aber egal wie man es macht, man macht es falsch. Hätte ich hier mit Fachbegriffen um mich geworfen, wäre ich der Angeber der sich profilieren will. Wenn ich Paragraphen zur Begründung heranziehe, bin ich Hobby-Jurist. Wenn ich den Leuten einen Spiegel vor die Nase setze bin ich der Hobby-Psychologe. Das Schema ist mal wieder klar: Dumpfe emotionale Behauptungen/Forderungen in den Raum werfen, ohne dabei auch nur ein stückweit über den Tellerrand zu schauen. Selbstverständlich haben alle was falsch gemacht, und selbstverständlich ist man schlauer, als die Eltern und der Richter zusammen.
> 
> Emotionalerweise sehe ich mich gerade genötigt, mich doch noch über die Kommentare bezüglich der Erziehung auszulassen:
> Ich habe, wie oben erwähnt, absolutes Verständnis für die Einschätzung bezüglich des/der Opfer in solchen Situationen. Ich sehe es bis dahin auch absolut genauso wie ihr, dass es lebensgefährlich ist und es keine Relativierung der potenziellen Gefahr geben kann. Jedoch ist es eine Frechheit sich hier aufgrund von einem billig zusammengeschusterten Onlinetext, dem ich nicht mal die Bezeichnung "Artikel" zugestehen würde, über die Erziehungsmethoden der Eltern auszulassen. Es ist unter aller Sau hier Vorwürfe zu machen, ohne auch nur den Hauch einer Ahnung zu haben, wie die Erziehung aussieht bzw. aussah. Das einzige bezüglich der Erziehung, was aus dem Text herauszulesen ist, ist der wirklich positive Teil: die Kids haben nicht nur im Nachhinein verstanden, was sie falsch gemacht haben, sie zeigten sogar Reue mit ihrem Brief an das Opfer. Das ist nun wirklich kein Zeugnis für eine schlechte Erziehung. Manch einer scheint zu vergessen, dass es sich hier um 7 Jährige Kinder handelt, die auf einem _Pfad_ Räuber- und Gendarm gespielt haben. Und das die Eltern von sich aus zur Polizei gegangen sind, um das ganze aufzuklären.
> ...


Bitte nicht so viel Text. Oder bist du Hobby-Autor?!


----------



## demlak (10. Dezember 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber eine gute Erziehung wäre auch den Kindern vorzuleben, dass ein entstandener Schaden ob absichtlich oder aus Versehen herbeigeführt, vollständig zu ersetzen ist! Ob rechtlich notwendig oder nicht! Baue ich oder meine Kinder Mist wird der Schaden ersetzt Punkt alles andere ist a....al!



"A....al" ist es, so eine Forderung als absolut in den Raum zu werfen, ohne die Hintergründe zu kennen.
Kannst du mit Sicherheit behaupten, dass die Familie nicht nachhaltig unter der Zahlung des Vergleichs leidet? Was ist daran gute Erziehung, wenn auf Jahre die Familie in wirtschaftliche Bedrängnisse gerät? Spielen Umstände keine Rolle? Ist es wichtiger als _ALLES_ andere, dass man hier einem Menschen mit vergleichsweise recht gutem Einkommen (Lehrer) seinen Schaden ersetzt? Steht das bei dir über jedwede Lebenssituation? So eine Forderung zu stellen, bzw. als absolut in den Raum zu werfen, ohne die Rahmenbedingungen zu kennen, ist, meiner Meinung nach, "a....aler".

Ich finde es sehr traurig, wie schnell hier Urteile aufgrund eines wirklich miesen Textes fallen. 

Nicht falsch verstehen. Ich bin lange genug in diesem Board um nicht zu erwarten, dass hier Sozialkompetenzen und Reflektionsfähigkeit die Postings bestimmen. Dennoch finde ich es traurig - immer und immer wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skask (10. Dezember 2017)

Dann bringen wir in Zukunft nur noch Reiche zu Fall, das wird dann billiger?

Robin Hood in die Moderne übersetzt?


----------



## scratch_a (10. Dezember 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich finde es sehr traurig, wie schnell hier Urteile aufgrund eines wirklich miesen Textes fallen.
> 
> Nicht falsch verstehen. Ich bin lange genug in diesem Board um nicht zu erwarten, dass hier Sozialkompetenzen und Reflektionsfähigkeit die Postings bestimmen. Dennoch finde ich es traurig - immer und immer wieder.



Das ist leider nicht nur hier im Forum, sondern offensichtlich schon in der ganzen Gesellschaft so.
Da bekommen die Leute paar Fetzen mit (egal ob von schlechten Artikeln, TV, Internet) und erlauben sich ein Urteil, ohne annähernd alle Umstände zu kennen oder überhaupt sie wissen zu wollen. Unterstützt wird es dann oft noch von subjektiven Quellen, da wirklich guter, sachlicher, objektiver Journalismus immer schwerer zu finden ist.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. Dezember 2017)

skask schrieb:


> Dann bringen wir in Zukunft nur noch Reiche zu Fall, das wird dann billiger?
> 
> Robin Hood in die Moderne übersetzt?









demlak schrieb:


> Schmerzensgeld setzt immer eine richterlich festgestellte Schuld voraus.


Du wirfst in Deinen Beiträgen immer wieder Straf- und Zivilrecht durcheinander. Schuld gibt's im Strafrecht, hier geht's um Verschulden. Der Punkt, um den es Dir aber offenbar geht, ist die Deliktsfähigkeit nach § 828 BGB...

Ich schließe mich aber Deiner Einschätzung an, dass es nicht möglich ist, den Vergleichsvorschlag des Gerichts zu beurteilen, ohne die genauen Umstände, insbesondere auch die wirtschaftliche Situation der Eltern zu kennen. Hier gilt oft: Lieber den Spatz in der Hand, also einen Vergleich mit niedrigen Zahlen, auf den wenigstens bezahlt wird, als die Taube auf dem Dach, also einen Titel über eine hohe Summe, den man sich über's Bett hängen kann, aber (zumindest in absehbarer Zeit) eh kein Geld sehen wird.


----------



## demlak (12. Dezember 2017)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Du wirfst in Deinen Beiträgen immer wieder Straf- und Zivilrecht durcheinander. Schuld gibt's im Strafrecht, hier geht's um Verschulden. Der Punkt, um den es Dir aber offenbar geht, ist die Deliktsfähigkeit nach § 828 BGB...



Ich streite absolut nicht ab, dass ich im Eifer des Gefechts Dinge durcheinander gewürfelt habe =)

allerdings gabs auch folgendes von mir =)


demlak schrieb:


> Unseriöse Information - wenn nicht sogar fahrlässig. Zum einen wird hier Deliktsfähigkeit mit Schuldfähigkeit in einen Topf geworfen. Beides ist von einander zu trennen, da Schuldfähigkeit das Strafgesetzbuch tangiert und hier die grenze bei 14 Jahren besteht, siehe:
> https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/stgb/__19.html
> Und bei Deliktsfähigkeit geht es um das BGB (§828) (und nicht außer acht zu lassen ist auch, dass die grenze mit 10 Jahren nicht auf "im Straßenverkehr" zu verallgemeinern ist - der Gesetzestext ist hier ziemlich detailliert.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. Dezember 2017)

Okay, genehmigt!


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Dezember 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> "A....al" ist es, so eine Forderung als absolut in den Raum zu werfen, ohne die Hintergründe zu kennen.
> Kannst du mit Sicherheit behaupten, dass die Familie nicht nachhaltig unter der Zahlung des Vergleichs leidet? .



Es waren 3 Familien betroffen, diese sollten wohl in der Lage sein gemeinsam zumindest das Rad zu ersetzten.... Ich rede nicht vom Schmerzensgeld... Aber auch da sollte man zumindest in der Lage sein guten Willen zu zeigen, in dem Fall wurde aber einfach nur des rechthabens Willen das Gericht bemüht, eine Haftpflicht sollte wer Kinder hat selbstverständlich sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balkanbiker (12. Dezember 2017)

cobaltracer schrieb:


> weiß ich gar nicht worüber hier noch diskutiert werden soll



Am besten über gar nichts! Das Thema hat sich erledigt, der Zeitungs"artikel" wurde verzapft, an den (Online)Stammtischen rege, teils verwirrt (wie immer) und ohnehinn sinnlos (wie fast immer) diskutiert.

Das hier soll ja auch kein Diskussionsthread sein, sondern ein Informationsthread!


----------



## geronet (13. Dezember 2017)

Passend zum Thema:
https://www.merkur.de/bayern/radfah...klaeger-fordert-fuenf-jahre-haft-9446417.html


----------



## PatSiebi (14. Dezember 2017)

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/bayern/n...-als-drei-jahre-haft-fuer-jaehrigen-1.3791266


----------



## Deleted 173968 (14. Dezember 2017)

PatSiebi schrieb:


> http://www.sueddeutsche.de/bayern/n...-als-drei-jahre-haft-fuer-jaehrigen-1.3791266


Respekt. Damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet.

Warten wir mal die Berufung ab.


----------



## Milan0 (14. Dezember 2017)

http://www.nordbayern.de/region/nue...hriger-muss-uber-drei-jahre-in-haft-1.6992123



> Wer so etwas macht, müsse mit einer harten Strafe rechnen, betont der Vorsitzende Richter Dieter Weidlich in der Urteilsbegründung - und schickt an jene, die als selbsternannte Forsthüter Bäume auf Waldwege legen, gleich eine Warnung: Wer Montain-Bike-Fahrer ausheble, brauche nicht auf Bewährung zu hoffen.



Der Schreibfehler stammt nicht von mir


----------



## skaster (14. Dezember 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> http://www.nordbayern.de/region/nue...hriger-muss-uber-drei-jahre-in-haft-1.6992123
> 
> 
> 
> Der Schreibfehler stammt nicht von mir


Das ist ja eine nette Einstellung die der Herr Richter da hat. Bei der Sache mit Baumstämmen auf Waldwege wird aber wohl spätestens das Berufungsgericht auf waldtypische Gefahren hinweisen. Bei Nagelfallen oä wirds aber möglich sein.


----------



## 3K-Power (15. Dezember 2017)

.


----------



## adrenochrom (15. Dezember 2017)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Spam woanders rum!


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. Dezember 2017)

Schnapsidee bei 2 Promille?
Wenn ich das schon lese... zufälligerweise war auch gleich eine Nylonschnur zur Hand.


----------



## skaster (16. Dezember 2017)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Schnapsidee bei 2 Promille?
> Wenn ich das schon lese... zufälligerweise war auch gleich eine Nylonschnur zur Hand.


Nein, er hatte die Schnur nicht dabei, er hat die Schnur/Seil eines am Ufer stehenden Rettungsring benutzt. Das wird jedenfalls in diesem Artikel 


Milan0 schrieb:


> http://www.nordbayern.de/region/nue...hriger-muss-uber-drei-jahre-in-haft-1.6992123


deutlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adrenochrom (16. Dezember 2017)

rettungsringe verbieten!!!!11elf!!


----------



## prince67 (16. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt gibt es schon "Stöckchenleger" auf Straßen
http://www.infranken.de/regional/fo...n-baum-bereits-zweiter-vorfall;art216,3074608


----------



## hulster (17. Dezember 2017)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Spam woanders rum!



Lösch mal. Die Beiträge wurden gelöscht.

Sonst denken die Leute noch @skaster würde spammen.


----------



## demlak (10. Januar 2018)

Mich würde ja mal interessieren, ob Bikeparks und Trailcenter auch mit Fallenstellern konfrontiert werden. 
Vor allem dort, wo aus ehemalige inoffiziellen Trails offizielle geworden sind, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass sich Fallensteller nicht einfach so um entscheiden.

Gibts dazu Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## 3K-Power (10. Januar 2018)

Bei uns ist mir da nichts bekannt. Die „illegalen“ Trails sind mittlerweile für Fußgänger uninteressant weil durch Sturm und so kaum begehbar. Forst und Jäger gehen mit der gesetzeskeule gegen Biker vor und versuchen das durch auflauern und anhalten. Nagelbretter wie vor paar Jahren tauchen nicht mehr auf. Dafür wurde einer derb verknackt weil da im Naturschutzgebiet Bäume gefällt wurden für Trails. Rad wurde sogar eingezogen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. Januar 2018)

3K-Power schrieb:


> verknackt weil da im Naturschutzgebiet Bäume gefällt wurden für Trails.


Mit Verlaub, aber solch eine Aktion halte ich auch für beknackt.


----------



## 3K-Power (11. Januar 2018)

Behaupte nichts anderes... der/die waren sogar noch so blöd sich dabei zu filmen und das fand die Staatsanwaltschaft auf dem beschlagnahmten Computer...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Januar 2018)

3K-Power schrieb:


> Bei uns ist mir da nichts bekannt. Die „illegalen“ Trails sind mittlerweile für Fußgänger uninteressant weil durch Sturm und so kaum begehbar. Forst und Jäger gehen mit der gesetzeskeule gegen Biker vor und versuchen das durch auflauern und anhalten. Nagelbretter wie vor paar Jahren tauchen nicht mehr auf. Dafür wurde einer derb verknackt weil da im Naturschutzgebiet Bäume gefällt wurden für Trails. Rad wurde sogar eingezogen



Bei uns geschieht jetzt das gegenteilige, die Fällen Bäume damit die Strecke unbrauchbar wird.
Darf ich die jetzt anzeigen ?


----------



## SuntouristDreck (11. Januar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Bei uns geschieht jetzt das gegenteilige, die Fällen Bäume damit die Strecke unbrauchbar wird.


Haben diese Leute eigentlich Arbeit oder irgendwelche Verpflichtungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Januar 2018)

Weiss nicht das sind die vom Forst und vom Bund die das beschlossen haben


----------



## S-H-A (12. Januar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Bei uns geschieht jetzt das gegenteilige, die Fällen Bäume damit die Strecke unbrauchbar wird.
> Darf ich die jetzt anzeigen ?



Wo? Habe jetzt vermehrt gehört das Forst und Amt in der Eifel im allgemeinen schweres Geschütz auffahren werden.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Januar 2018)

Hier: https://www.ksta.de/region/euskirch...le-radpiste-in-schavener-heide-platt-29438180

Und hier das offizielle anschreiben:
https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-rF-28Cs_...s/s1600/KueppersKuhle_Anschreiben_Satzvey.jpg

Am besten hier finde ich "der Bundesforst/Landesforst fällt in Frage kommende Bäume und verlegt mit diesen die Fahrstrecke so, das eine weitere Nutzung nicht mehr möglich ist"

Der Rückbau hat auch in der 2.KW schon stattgefunden, hier ein paar Bilder:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/100-eifel-die-touren-des-herrn-schraeg.457026/page-136#post-15012827

Wahrscheinlich damit die Bürgerbewegung nicht mehr in die quere kommen kann. So viel zu "Erdbewegungen" 

Naja is jetzt Geschichte und ausserdem OT


----------



## mikolaus (12. Januar 2018)

Ich hab mir jetzt das Teil hier gegönnt, um Bäume die zufällig oder absichtlich auf dem Trail liegen zu zerkleiner. Klappt wunderbar. Ist wie eine Motorsäge ohne Motor. Bei uns im Westen von Köln ist nämlich pünktlich zur Jahreswende wieder ein Stöckchenleger unterwegs. Echt lächerlich.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Januar 2018)

Ja son Dingen hab ich auch, und ne Handkettensäge.
Aber wenn die da gleich 20 Bäume odermehrfällen wirds auf die Dauer ... sagen wir mal zäh.
zudem haben die ja angekündigt regelmäßig zu kontrollieren, echt spassbefreite Menschen
Ich glaube der Einstellungstest beim Forstamt beiinhalten auch die Thematik "Im Keller lachen !"


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Januar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ja son Dingen hab ich auch, und ne Handkettensäge.
> Aber wenn die da gleich 20 Bäume odermehrfällen wirds auf die Dauer ... sagen wir mal zäh.
> zudem haben die ja angekündigt regelmäßig zu kontrollieren, echt spassbefreite Menschen
> Ich glaube der Einstellungstest beim Forstamt beiinhalten auch die Thematik "Im Keller lachen !"


Ja die Handsägen sind schon was feines... Brauchte ich nach burghild öfter hier auf den hometrails, bei Stammdurchmesser größer 20cm und mehr als 1 Baum wird das aber zur Tages Aufgabe... Und da die oliv grünen von der MP bestreifen lassen, ist im Moment wirklich besser still zu halten... Die sind Spass befreit und haben nix besseres zu tun....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (13. Januar 2018)

Mit der abgebildeten Silky BigBoy ist 20cm+ easy zu machen, geht sehr flott. Ab 35 is dann wirklich hart weil das Blatt dann zu kurz ist.


----------



## mikolaus (13. Januar 2018)

decay schrieb:


> Mit der abgebildeten Silky BigBoy ist 20cm+ easy zu machen, geht sehr flott. Ab 35 is dann wirklich hart weil das Blatt dann zu kurz ist.



Ja genau, hab mir extra die größere gekauft. Die mit dem 36cm Blatt anstatt den 30. Passt gut in den Rucksack, ist jetzt immmer mit dabei. Die scheint auch wesentlich stabiler zu sein und auch weniger stark verkanten. Bin super zufrieden damit. Genau, so bis 25-30cm Durchmesser kann man damit locker sägen. Die beißt sich richtig ins Holz. Dickere Stämme hat man ja eher selten auf dem Trail und wenn, sind die so schwer, dass man die alleine eh nicht bewegen kann, wenn man die zersägt.


----------



## DAKAY (13. Januar 2018)

Auf der legalen DH Strecke StrohmmastenDH in Ettlingen lagen heute Reiszwecken auf dem Absprung eines Tables


----------



## noocelo (15. Januar 2018)

mikolaus schrieb:


> Die scheint auch wesentlich stabiler zu sein und auch weniger stark verkanten.


tropfen öl auf jede seite des blatts.


----------



## mikolaus (15. Januar 2018)

Gute Idee. Das ist ja auch gleichzeitig ein guter Korrosionsschutz. Aber wie gesagt, die Silky Big Boy verkantet erstaunlich selten. Ich kenne das anders.. hab so eine Klappsäge vom Aldi gehabt, die ist andauernd verkantet.


----------



## schraubenkopf (16. Januar 2018)

Aber bitte biologisch abbaubares Öl, alles andere wäre Schweinerei.


----------



## noocelo (16. Januar 2018)

ballistol ftw!


----------



## cobaltracer (21. Januar 2018)

So habe heute wieder eine "Stöckchenlegerin" entlarvt. Es war Friedericke, die am Donnerstag hier gewütet hat. Musste heute über 20 Bäume klettern oder mitten durch den Wald, um meine Trails fahren zu können. Ich hoffe, dass das Forstamt die Brecher schnell mit der Stiehl kleinsägt, sonst wird es echt nervig hier. Eine Klappsäge bringt da nix. Waren Bäume mit bis zu 80 cm Durchmesser dabei.


----------



## hardtails (21. Januar 2018)

cobaltracer schrieb:


> So habe heute wieder eine "Stöckchenlegerin" entlarvt. Es war Friedericke, die am Donnerstag hier gewütet hat. Musste heute über 20 Bäume klettern oder mitten durch den Wald, um meine Trails fahren zu können. Ich hoffe, dass das Forstamt die Brecher schnell mit der Stiehl kleinsägt, sonst wird es echt nervig hier. Eine Klappsäge bringt da nix. Waren Bäume mit bis zu 80 cm Durchmesser dabei.




danke für en sinnvollen Beitrag zum Thema!


----------



## ciao heiko (10. Februar 2018)

Schnur über einen Trail bei Baden-Baden

Der Vorfall wurde laut Posting angezeigt.
(Edit: Sieht so aus, als ob der Orginalbeitrag bei Facebook entfernt wurde)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (10. Februar 2018)

Prima, nicht Facebook-Nutzer fahren wieder voll in die Falle....


----------



## ciao heiko (11. Februar 2018)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Prima, nicht Facebook-Nutzer fahren wieder voll in die Falle....


Der Video war öffentlich und auch ohne FB Account sichtbar. Es wurde aber vom ursprünglichen Poster entfernt oder auf privat gesetzt. Ein FB Account würde auch nichts nutzen.
Das Video zeigte eine Angelschnur die über einen Weg gespannt war und welche rechtzeitig entdeckt wurde. Laut Aussage des Kommentators handelt es sich um einen offiziellen MTB Weg bei Baden-Baden.


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Februar 2018)

Auslauf vom Drop zugeworfen mit Altholz...grrr. 
Voll drauf gesprungen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. Februar 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Auslauf vom Drop zugeworfen mit Altholz...grrr.
> Voll drauf gesprungen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 696296


Häh? Das war sicher ein von kindern gebauter kleiner northshore drop, den du ihnen durch deine schiere masse ruinert hast!


----------



## hulster (14. Februar 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Auslauf vom Drop zugeworfen mit Altholz...grrr.
> Voll drauf gesprungen.



Das ist schon perfide - ausserhalb des Sichtbereichs. Ich reg mich ja übers Stöckchenlegen sonst kaum noch auf, sondern nehm es als Bunnyhop Training. Aber das ist schon übel.


----------



## noocelo (26. Februar 2018)

hulster schrieb:


> Ich reg mich ja übers Stöckchenlegen sonst kaum noch auf, sondern nehm es als Bunnyhop Training.


vermutlich einer der häufigsten 10 sätze hier im forum.


----------



## Reamol (12. März 2018)

mikolaus schrieb:


> Ist wie eine Motorsäge ohne Motor.



Also eine Säge?


----------



## Bluesboy (15. März 2018)

Jetzt trifft es schon die Kollegen auf der   Straße . Übel!


----------



## Zask06 (19. März 2018)

Bluesboy schrieb:


> Jetzt trifft es schon die Kollegen auf der   Straße . Übel!


Das krasse ist, es war ein Radrennen - also etwas offizielles. Echt heftig! Hoffentlich kriegen die diesen ***********


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balkanbiker (29. März 2018)




----------



## PORTEX77 (29. März 2018)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


>


Leider falscher Thread...


----------



## hardtails (29. März 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Leider falscher Thread...



aber wahre worte


----------



## PORTEX77 (29. März 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> aber wahre worte


Hab es ja trotzdem geliked


----------



## prince67 (29. März 2018)

Der Artikel wurde aber schonmal gepostet.

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biker-gegen-forstbesitzer.857643/page-2#post-15105593


----------



## MUD´doc (4. April 2018)

https://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/65848/3906455
Kein MTB, kein Trail, aber Falle! Hier hat es ein Rentner mit´n Pedelec erwischt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (4. April 2018)

Der entscheidende Satz:


> Die Person, die das Seil gespannt hatte, konnten von den Polizeibeamten ermittelt werden. Ein Strafverfahren wegen eines gefährlichen Eingriffs in den Straßenverkehr sowie fahrlässiger Körperverletzung wurde eingeleitet.


----------



## GTTF3 (8. April 2018)

Auch im Sauerland gab es letztes Jahr Vorfälle.

Bei jedem Gespräch, auch mit ambitionierten Wander Freund, stehen die Augen dann offen!

Ich denke auch hier hilft Aufklärung Gespräche und Informationen in Form von Plakaten und Medien. 

Denn diese Idioten sollten mal daran denken, dass es Ihren Enkeln, Nichten, oder dem Nachbarshund Schaden kann. Die Folgen sind nämlich nicht absehbar. In Brilon wird so weit ich weiß wegen heimtückischen Mordversuch ermittelt! Dort kam ein Motorcrossfahrer zu Schaden. 

Vielleicht kann die DIMB einen Fleyer entwerfen der deeskalierend wirkt?


----------



## scratch_a (8. April 2018)

Mhh...stell mir das grad schwierig vor. An wem ist der Flyer dann gerichtet? 
Soll man den am Trail verteilen? Da könnten sich die Leute gleich angegriffen fühlen. 
Oder an bestimmte Stellen auslegen, damit entsprechende Personen eine "Anleitung" haben, wie sie Radler schaden können? Ist sehr schwierig und letztendlich schreckt wohl am meisten ab, wenn es zu Verurteilungen kommt und diese entsprechend in den Medien publiziert werden.


----------



## GTTF3 (8. April 2018)

Mit der Anleitung gebe ich Dir etwas recht... aber... Leute mit solcher krimineller Energie brauchen ohnehin keine Anleitung.... aber die vernünftigen "Wanderer" werden dann hoffentlich auch ein Hinderniss melden oder gar beiseite räumen?!?


----------



## Mountain77 (8. April 2018)

Da hilft es wahrscheinlich eher mit Wanderern und anderen Waldbesuchern ein Schwätzchen zu halten und das Thema einzubauen, wenn sich die Möglichkeit ergibt.


----------



## demlak (8. April 2018)

Hier und da ein Zettelchen am Baum/Wanderschild/etc. kann dennoch die Aufmerksamkeit und auch ein Verständnis schärfen/bringen.
Der Inhalt sollte auch nicht zwingend eine Ermahnung sein, sondern aufklärend darüber, dass MTB im Wald keinen Schaden anrichtet. Je mehr Menschen von ihrer falschen Annahme wegkommen umso besser. Solche Idioten, die Seile spannen, etc. fühlen sich nämlich auch durch Stammtischgebrabbel bestätigt und/oder berufen. Wenn aber alle am Stammtisch kein Problem haben, fühlt sich der Einzelne auch nicht so schnell animiert über das Ziel hinaus zu schießen.

Und nebenbei gefragt: Warum der Aufruf Richtung DIMB? Warum nicht selber mal einfach machen?


----------



## GTTF3 (9. April 2018)

Ich denke ein offizieller Ansprechpartner, kann da nicht schaden und als bundesweite Aktion hat es dann auch mehr Wiedererkennungswert! 

Zumal da auch Kooperationen mit Tourismus und Wandervereinen mehr Stellenwert besitzen!


----------



## Balkanbiker (9. April 2018)

Bist du bei der DIMB? Wenn nicht  ist das doch ein guter Grund beizutreten und so eine Aktion anzuleiern.


----------



## demlak (9. April 2018)

GTTF3 schrieb:


> Ich denke ein offizieller Ansprechpartner, kann da nicht schaden und als bundesweite Aktion hat es dann auch mehr Wiedererkennungswert!
> 
> Zumal da auch Kooperationen mit Tourismus und Wandervereinen mehr Stellenwert besitzen!


Kleinvieh macht auch Mist


----------



## GTTF3 (9. April 2018)

Seit Freitag....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mani100 (11. April 2018)

Weitere Vorfälle:

Zwischen 06. und 08.04.2018: Nylonseil und Nägel auf einer reinen MTB-Strecke südl. Freiburg, wo hauptsächlich Kinder unterwegs sind

Am 08.04.2018: Frau legt Äste und Holzstämme auf Trail zwischen Kybfelsen und Sternwaldwiese südl. Freiburg
Ich hätte die Frau bis zum Eintreffen der Polizei festgehalten. Ist bei so einer Straftat wohl angebracht.

Wer aus der Gegend ist, sollte auf so eine achten:

Die Tatverdächtige konnte folgendermaßen beschrieben werden:

Etwa170 cm groß
30-35 Jahre alt
braune/schulterlange Haare
Wanderschuhe
Sie trug ein weinrotes ärmelloses Shirt, eine Jeanshose und einen auffälligen grünen Wanderrucksack mit dunklem und hellem grün.
Zeugen, die sachdienliche Angaben machen oder Hinweise auf die Frau geben können, werden gebeten, sich mit dem Polizeirevier Freiburg-Süd unter 0761-8824421 in Verbindung zu setzen.
Fotos unten in # 1.498
oder im Original-Fahndungsaufruf

Wie sagte der Richter doch beim Urteil gegen den Nürnberger Seilspanner:
_Wer so etwas macht, müsse mit einer harten Strafe rechnen, betont der Vorsitzende Richter Dieter Weidlich in der Urteilsbegründung - und *schickt an jene, die als selbsternannte Forsthüter Bäume auf Waldwege legen, gleich eine Warnung:* *Wer Montain-Bike-Fahrer ausheble, brauche nicht auf Bewährung zu hoffen.
*_


----------



## franzam (12. April 2018)

Wenn ein Biker die Frau beobachtet hat, hätte er sie sicher auch mit dem Handy fotografieren können


----------



## delphi1507 (12. April 2018)

franzam schrieb:


> Wenn ein Biker die Frau beobachtet hat, hätte er sie sicher auch mit dem Handy fotografieren können


Rechte am eigenen Bild... 
Ist nicht ohne... Das Thema...


----------



## schlamar (12. April 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Rechte am eigenen Bild...
> Ist nicht ohne... Das Thema...


Dürfte nur bei Veröffentlichung (Facebook etc.) ein Problem sein. Solange man nur ein Bild für die Polizei macht, ist das eigentlich kein Problem. Und die sollten das dann eigentlich auch für einen Fandungsaufruf verwenden dürfen.


----------



## demlak (12. April 2018)

Veröffentlichung ist auch ein schwammiger Begriff im Zusammenhang mit Cloud-Funktionen etc.. eines Smartphones. aber wie dem auch sei. Fakt ist, es ist nicht eindeutig erlaubt und es ist nicht eindeutig verboten. Es kommt auf Details an. Und da ist ein Hinweis, dass es rechtliche Probleme geben KANN, absolut angebracht.


----------



## prince67 (12. April 2018)

schlamar schrieb:


> Solange man nur ein Bild für die Polizei macht, ist das eigentlich kein Problem


Das ist auch eine "Veröffentlichung". Da die Aufnahme aber nur anlassbezogen gemacht wird, gebe ich dir Recht.

PS: Am 15.5. soll es ein Grundsatzurteil vom BGH für die Verwendung von Dashcam-Aufnahmen nach Unfällen geben.


----------



## hulster (13. April 2018)

schlamar schrieb:


> Dürfte nur bei Veröffentlichung (Facebook etc.) ein Problem sein. Solange man nur ein Bild für die Polizei macht, ist das eigentlich kein Problem. Und die sollten das dann eigentlich auch für einen Fandungsaufruf verwenden dürfen.



So sehe ich das auch. Die Polizei kann/muss dann über die Verwertung entscheiden. Eigentlich hätte man die Frau sogar festhalten können - rein rechtlich. Denn man war bei Befahren ja selbst gefährdet. Ist aber alleine unpraktisch und ohne Zeugen auch Aussage gegen Aussage.


----------



## hulster (13. April 2018)

prince67 schrieb:


> PS: Am 15.5. soll es ein Grundsatzurteil vom BGH für die Verwendung von Dashcam-Aufnahmen nach Unfällen geben.



Unfall und Straftatbestand ist ein Unterschied. Diese Aktionen werden von der Polizie allgemein als gefährlicher Eingriff in den "Straßenverkehr" bewertet. Das ist ein Straftatbestand, keine Ordnungswidrigkeit. Wie oben erähnt müsstest du die Frau sogar festhalten dürfen.


----------



## delphi1507 (13. April 2018)

hulster schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch. Die Polizei kann/muss dann über die Verwertung entscheiden. Eigentlich hätte man die Frau sogar festhalten können - rein rechtlich. Denn man war bei Befahren ja selbst gefährdet. Ist aber alleine unpraktisch und ohne Zeugen auch Aussage gegen Aussage.


Satt festhalten, Foto der Situation vor ort machen, polizei informieren und der Person in gebührenden Abstand Folgen, ermittelte Adresse oder Kennzeichen Polizei mit samt dem Foto vom Weg mitteilen...
Wäre so meine Idee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnipp (13. April 2018)

hulster schrieb:


> Unfall und Straftatbestand ist ein Unterschied. Diese Aktionen werden von der Polizie allgemein als gefährlicher Eingriff in den "Straßenverkehr" bewertet. Das ist ein Straftatbestand, keine Ordnungswidrigkeit. Wie oben erähnt müsstest du die Frau sogar festhalten dürfen.



Kommt etwas genauer auf die Umstände.
Eine Dashcam die ständig läuft ist nicht erlaubt. 


Allerdings gab es schon einen Fall wo ein Fahrer seine Dashcam erst eingeschaltet hatte als ein anderes Auto auffälliges Verhalten zeigt und später dann zwischen diesem Fahrer und dem Nutzer der Dashcam zum Unfall kam. 
Da hat der Richter die Dashcam-Aufnahmen in der Verhandlung zugelassen und da es eine selektive Nutzung war ist die Aufnahme auch kein Rechtsverstoß gewesen. Veröffentlichen darf man in solchen Fällen aber auch nicht, wobei wir dann wieder bei der Frage sind ob die Polizei, Staatsanwalt oder Richter dies darf.


----------



## hulster (13. April 2018)

Schnipp schrieb:


> Kommt etwas genauer auf die Umstände.
> Eine Dashcam die ständig läuft ist nicht erlaubt.
> 
> 
> ...



HAALLOOO - ich versuchte gerade zu erklären, dass wir hier NICHT von einer Dashcam-Situation reden und das Urteil in dem hier beschriebenen Fall nicht relevant ist.
Du fotographierst hier eine Straftatbestand, bei dem du selbst gefährdet bist. Das hat nix miteinander zu tun.


----------



## hulster (13. April 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Satt festhalten, Foto der Situation vor ort machen, polizei informieren und der Person in gebührenden Abstand Folgen, ermittelte Adresse oder Kennzeichen Polizei mit samt dem Foto vom Weg mitteilen...
> Wäre so meine Idee...



Geht natürlich auch. Bleibt das Problem Aussage gegen Aussage. Denn er hätte wahrscheinlich die Frau fotographieren können. Aber nicht bei der eigentlichen Straftat. Da wird sie ihn schon längst bemerkt haben. Bleibt alleine ohne Zeugen einfach schwierig.
Natürlich lässe sich das über DNA nachweisen, aber damit dieser Aufwand getrieben wird, muss in Deutschland immer erst jemand sterben....


----------



## prince67 (14. April 2018)

hulster schrieb:


> Unfall und Straftatbestand ist ein Unterschied.


Ich denke das macht keinen Unterschied bei der Verwendung von Aufnahmen.
Beispiel: Zu dichtes Überholen und Abdrängen kann auch als Nötigung betratet werden. Das ist auch ein Straftatbestand. Trotzdem wird da eine Dashcam Aufnahme problematisch sein.
oder
Man fotografiert das Nummernschild eines Falschparkers vor seiner Ausfahrt. Das ist erlaubt, obwohl Falschparken keine Straftat ist.

Wie schon ausgeführt, wird es an der Situation hängen, unter welchen Umständen die Aufnahmen gemacht wurden. Eine Aufnahme, die man nur macht weil man gerade etwas beobachtet oder eine Aufnahme, weil man gerade mit ständig laufender Dashcam zufällig vorbeifährt.


----------



## hulster (14. April 2018)

prince67 schrieb:


> Ich denke das macht keinen Unterschied bei der Verwendung von Aufnahmen.
> Beispiel: Zu dichtes Überholen und Abdrängen kann auch als Nötigung betratet werden. Das ist auch ein Straftatbestand. Trotzdem wird da eine Dashcam Aufnahme problematisch sein.
> oder
> Man fotografiert das Nummernschild eines Falschparkers vor seiner Ausfahrt. Das ist erlaubt, obwohl Falschparken keine Straftat ist.
> ...



Alles richtig - aber du hast den Punkt nicht verstanden. Es geht um die kontinuierliche Aufnahme. Ist total bescheuert, aber ist so.
Sprich - hättest du einen Beifahrer im Auto, der einen Unfall kommen sieht und würde dieses dann geistesgegenwärtig
mit dem Handy aufzeichnen, wäre diese Aufnahme in jedem Fall zulässig. Es geht nicht um Videos an sich, sondern um Persönlichkeitsrechte, insbesondere da diese Aufnahmen unbemerkt erfolgen. Die möglichen Folgen kannst ja regelmässig im Privatfernsehen verfolgen, bei denen es ganze Sendungen mit russischen Dashcam Aufnahmen gibt. Keiner kennt den Hintergrund solcher Situation und möchtest du so an den Pranger gestellt werden?
Deswegen diskutiert das Gericht ja auch nun darüber, weil echte Dashcam's ja eigentlich Loop laufen.
Hab aber bis jetzt nirgendwo nen Update gelesen, ob Entscheidung getroffen und wie, oder vertagt etc.


----------



## noocelo (16. April 2018)

BGH urteilt am 15. Mai über Dashcam-Aufnahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (17. April 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> BGH urteilt am 15. Mai über Dashcam-Aufnahmen



Steht leider nicht das Ergebnis drin...


----------



## noocelo (17. April 2018)

rrrrrrischtisch. evtl. weil: es noch ein paar tage dauert bis zum 15. mai ...?


----------



## hardtails (17. April 2018)

hulster schrieb:


> Steht leider nicht das Ergebnis drin...




ernsthaft


----------



## hulster (17. April 2018)

F..ck - sorry. Ich hatte irgendwoher den 15. APRIL im Kopf. Keine Ahnung.


----------



## bambusa (25. April 2018)

https://www.badische-zeitung.de/attacke-auf-mtb-strecke-wer-kennt-die-frau-auf-den-bildern


----------



## noocelo (25. April 2018)

_(uschi geschnappt, bildchens obsolet)_

_Die Polizei fragt: Wer kann Hinweise zur gesuchten Tatverdächtigen geben? Wer hat im Bereich von Mountainbike-Trails in dieser Region etwas Verdächtiges beobachtet?

Hinweise nehmen die Ermittler unter Telefon 0761 8824421 oder per E-Mail [email protected] entgegen._


----------



## hulster (25. April 2018)

Fahndung mit Foto öffentlich in Zeitung? KOOOREEEKT!!!


----------



## noocelo (25. April 2018)

endlich mal ein bikender staatsanwalt/richter!


----------



## delphi1507 (25. April 2018)

hulster schrieb:


> Fahndung mit Foto öffentlich in Zeitung? KOOOREEEKT!!!


Und vor allem nach so kurzer Zeit eine Foto Fahndung... Da würden mich die Bilder der gebauten fallen doch wirklich interessieren...


----------



## Athabaske (25. April 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> endlich mal ein bikender staatsanwalt/richter!



...echt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (25. April 2018)

nä. keine ahnung! könnts mir aber gut vorstellen.


----------



## GTTF3 (26. April 2018)

Ein kleines aber feines Beispiel 

Und das obwohl ich die Trailrules in dem Wald aufgehangen habe.....


----------



## Athabaske (26. April 2018)

In handliche Stücke sägen und als Brennholzstapel am Rand des Weges aufstapeln - und die Reaktion genießen...


----------



## hardtails (26. April 2018)

GTTF3 schrieb:


> Ein kleines aber feines Beispiel
> 
> Und das obwohl ich die Trailrules in dem Wald aufgehangen habe.....



fahrtechnikübung.


----------



## Demolition-Man (26. April 2018)

Würde *ich* drüber fahren, wird dann automatisch Kleinholz.


----------



## Svenos (27. April 2018)

GTTF3 schrieb:


> Ein kleines aber feines Beispiel
> 
> Und das obwohl ich die Trailrules in dem Wald aufgehangen habe.....


Standardprogramm für diese Fälle:
Äste kleinmachen und weit in den den Wald feuern, dann gibt der Stöckchenleger bald auf. Habe ich schon oft erfolgreich durchgezogen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (27. April 2018)

Zettel aufhängen: ACHTUNG! Wildkamera.


----------



## wenus (27. April 2018)

Falle? Da hat doch bestimmt jemand seine neue Gabel ausprobiert. Oder es waren Kinder ? Oder der “Fallensteller” hat überhaupt nicht was ein Mtb ist. Oder man will vermeiden, dass Rennräder runter fahren. Irgend sowas


----------



## noocelo (27. April 2018)

eben. spürt man sowas beim drüber fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mani100 (28. April 2018)

Das hätte die Fallenstellerin ("gefährlicher Eingriff in den Straßenverkehr") sicher nicht gedacht, dass sie sich auf der Fahndungsseite unter Vermissten, Mördern und Räubern wiederfindet  
Ein wunderbar abschreckende Aktion der Polizei.


----------



## Athabaske (28. April 2018)

In deren Haut will gerade nicht stecken...


----------



## scratch_a (28. April 2018)

Athabaske schrieb:


> In deren Haut will gerade nicht stecken...



Das Hirn von der Person möchte ich auch nicht haben


----------



## ciao heiko (1. Mai 2018)

Sabotage auf den Mountainbike Trails in Freiburg und Ehrenkirchen
Die SWR Landesschau berichtet.

https://swrmediathek.de/player.htm?show=e795e650-4c9c-11e8-ba49-005056a10824


----------



## Schnipp (1. Mai 2018)

Wenn die Polizei doch öffentlich mit Bildern der mutmaßlichen Fallenstellerin sucht, warum wurde das Gesicht im SWR Beitrag dann zensiert?


----------



## noocelo (1. Mai 2018)

(warum) wurde lady noch nicht gefasst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (1. Mai 2018)

Update: Die Verdächtige im Freiburger Fall hat sich mittlerweile der Polizei gestellt.
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/1600691820052455


----------



## mani100 (3. Mai 2018)

Schnipp schrieb:


> warum wurde das Gesicht im SWR Beitrag dann zensiert?


Der Bericht wurde am 30.04. ausgestrahlt. Da hatte sie sich schon gestellt und die Fahndung war erledigt. 
Wer Bilder so einer Kuh danach weiter zeigt, verletzt wohl Persönlichkeitsrechte.

Besser man löscht die beiden Bilder hier nun auch, bevor Post vom Rechtsanwalt kommt.


----------



## demlak (3. Mai 2018)

mani100 schrieb:


> Der Bericht wurde am 30.04. ausgestrahlt. Da hatte sie sich schon gestellt und die Fahndung war erledigt.
> Wer Bilder so einer Kuh danach weiter zeigt, verletzt wohl Persönlichkeitsrechte.
> 
> Besser man löscht die beiden Bilder hier nun auch, bevor Post vom Rechtsanwalt kommt.


Sich über Persönlichkeitsrecht bei Fahndungsbildern äußern und dann direkt eine persönliche Beleidigung öffentlich stellen. 

YMMD


----------



## hulster (4. Mai 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Zettel aufhängen: ACHTUNG! Wildkamera.



Das ist vielleicht mal ne Idee. Wir haben hier einen Trail, wo der Stöckchenleger doch sehr ausdauernd ist.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (4. Mai 2018)

hulster schrieb:


> Das ist vielleicht mal ne Idee. Wir haben hier einen Trail, wo der Stöckchenleger doch sehr ausdauernd ist.



Oder auch diesen Fahndungsaufruf mal ausdrucken und aushängen.


----------



## beuze1 (4. Mai 2018)

Die zu Erwartende strafe, wenn überhaupt, wird wieder so lächerlich ausfallen wie in Ravensburg, wo ein 18-jähriger Messerstecher
gerade mal 2 Jahre auf Bewährung bekommt.
Jeder wildpinkler wird härter ran genommen...


----------



## 3K-Power (4. Mai 2018)

An wild pinkelt man ja auch nicht!


----------



## Bener (4. Mai 2018)

Lieber auf die Stöckchen pinkeln!


----------



## write-only (4. Mai 2018)

Oder auf die Stöckchenleger/innen


----------



## noocelo (4. Mai 2018)

und wenn sie drauf steht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (4. Mai 2018)

mani100 schrieb:


> Besser man löscht die beiden Bilder hier nun auch


sind raus, danke für den hinweis.


----------



## hulster (4. Mai 2018)

write-only schrieb:


> Oder auf die Stöckchenleger/innen



Wenn das mal so einfach wäre. Das Problem ist genau, dass man sie nicht erwischt. Da wäre draufpinkeln noch das Harmloseste.
Ich würde aber den offiziellen Weg beschreiten. 
Bin stark versucht, mir eine einfach Dashcam dranzuschrauben. Bis man das Handy gezückt hat, ist es oft zu spät. Und ich bin oft alleine unterwegs. Da steht dann Aussage gegen Aussage.


----------



## demlak (4. Mai 2018)

Aussage gegen Aussage bedeutet dennoch, dass die Person sich vor der Polizei rechtfertigen muss. Das alleine wird schon bei den meisten Wirkung zeigen.
Hinzukommt, dass die Person dann themenbezogen bekannt ist.


----------



## prince67 (4. Mai 2018)

hulster schrieb:


> Bin stark versucht, mir eine einfach Dashcam dranzuschrauben


Die Problematik wurde schon besprochen.


----------



## Cruise (4. Mai 2018)

Du kannst per Gopro deine tour filmen und im Fall der Fälle einfach ein standbild der person einreichen und angeben, du hättest sie in dem moment fotografiert.

Gesendet von meinem Daddelkasten mit Tapatalk


----------



## prince67 (4. Mai 2018)

Ja, man kann immer ein Gesetz umgehen.


----------



## franzam (4. Mai 2018)

Dann dürfte man die ganzen Actioncams auch nur daheim benutzen. Wald ist ja auch öffentlicher Raum


----------



## demlak (4. Mai 2018)

prince67 schrieb:


> Die Problematik wurde schon besprochen.


----------



## Athabaske (5. Mai 2018)

3K-Power schrieb:


> An wild pinkelt man ja auch nicht!


Dabei könnte man dem Schwarzkittel allerdings auch locker das Fell über die Ohren ziehen. Schmeckt dann ohne Ammoniak etwas besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (5. Mai 2018)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Dabei könnte man dem Schwarzkittel allerdings auch locker das Fell über die Ohren ziehen. Schmeckt dann ohne Ammoniak etwas besser...


und Becquerel schmeckt man nicht...


----------



## MatzeS70 (7. Mai 2018)

Gefunden gestern im Saarland nahe der Pur, am Ende der Abfahrt vom Elversberger Friedhof zu den beiden Brücken über den Grumbach. Getarnt mit Laub und einem frisch abgerissenen Ast. Meine Tochter (6) ist vorgefahren und ihr war das Brett nicht geheuer. Gott sei Dank...


----------



## demlak (7. Mai 2018)

"kann nicht ausschließen, dass.." ich lach mich tot..


----------



## Bobbycarfahrer (7. Mai 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> "kann nicht ausschließen, dass.." ich lach mich tot..



Dabei muss tatsächlich mal irgendein Massenunfall passieren, damit man sich da mehr drum kümmert.


----------



## demlak (7. Mai 2018)

dann wird es weiterhin heißen, dass die leute selber schuld sind.. was fahren die auch durch den wald!!!11


----------



## Athabaske (8. Mai 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> "kann nicht ausschließen, dass.." ich lach mich tot..


...es könnte ja immerhin ein Fakir auf der Durchreise einen Teil seines Betts verloren haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SRausPAF (23. Mai 2018)

Jäger fühlte sich bei der Jagdausübung gestört...

https://www.rosenheim24.de/welt/new...-gegen-mountainbiker-mopedfahrer-9891367.html


----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. Mai 2018)

SRausPAF schrieb:


> Jäger fühlte sich bei der Jagdausübung gestört...
> 
> https://www.rosenheim24.de/welt/new...-gegen-mountainbiker-mopedfahrer-9891367.html


Weiss man was im Bezug auf Anzeige gegen diesen Herren der Selbstjustiz?


----------



## write-only (23. Mai 2018)

> Der Jäger muss somit die Jagd- und Waffenkarte abgeben.





> Während die Polizei noch wegen des Tatbestandes der Gemeingefährdung ermittelt, fällte die Bezirksbehörde bereits eine Entscheidung. „Wir haben die Angelegenheit geprüft und reagiert“, erklärte BH-Stellvertreterin Eva Gaisbauer den bescheidmäßigen Entzug der Jagderlaubnis.



https://www.msn.com/de-at/nachricht...s-mehr-für-jäger-der-draht-spannte/ar-AAxEgbs

Hoffe mal da kommt noch mehr...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. Mai 2018)

write-only schrieb:


> https://www.msn.com/de-at/nachrichten/other/keine-jagderlaubnis-mehr-für-jäger-der-draht-spannte/ar-AAxEgbs
> 
> Hoffe mal da kommt noch mehr...


Österreich! 
Die kennen noch den Grundsatz "kein Recht im Unrecht"...die sind da mal ganrnicht lustig, wenn's um Selbstjustiz geht. 

Bei dem Bericht aus Rosenheim liest es sich ja eher wie ein Kavaliersdelikt.


----------



## Lenka K. (23. Mai 2018)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Die zu Erwartende strafe


Eine abschreckende Wirkung wird's schon haben. Keiner möchte wegen der "blöden" Biker mit einer Vorstrafe durchs Leben laufen und auch wenn's zu keiner Verurteilung kommen sollte, reicht der ganze Stress mit der Polizei, um künftig von solchen Handlungen abzusehen.

Das ist es ja: die Stöckchenleger glauben, keiner kann ihnen was. Wäre ganz gut, wenn sich da rumsprechen würde, dass es auch anders kommen kann, dann würden sich's manche mit dem Hindernisselegen vielleicht überlegen.

Daher fand ich die Idee von @Robert-Ammersee gut!


----------



## mani100 (24. Mai 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Sich über Persönlichkeitsrecht bei Fahndungsbildern äußern und dann direkt eine persönliche Beleidigung öffentlich stellen


Ich schaffe es tatsächlich, meine Worte sorgfältig zu wählen.
Zur Abgrenzung von freier Meinungsäußerung und Beleidigung ist so etwas immer im Kontext zu lesen. Es waren mit "so einer" Alle gemeint, die solche bescheuerten Taten begehen = Meinungsäußerung.
Persönlich und beleidigend wäre es erst, wenn da "Bilder *dieser* dummen Kuh" stünde 
Also einfach mal die Griffel von der Tastatur lassen, bevor man öffentlich juristische Ahnungslosigkeit demonstriert.


----------



## noocelo (24. Mai 2018)

der kontext sagt mir, dass die diffamierende bezeichnung _kuh _zum verständnis des selbigen gänzlich unnötig ist.

und wenn ich schon jemanden beleidige, ziehe ich danach nicht schwurbelnd meinen schwanz ein sondern stehe dazu.


----------



## mani100 (25. Mai 2018)

Zum Ausdruck meiner Meinung über *alle* diese Fallensteller war die Bezeichnung genau richtig.
Konnte selbst mal gerade noch vor einem Draht anhalten. 
Das sind Taten verantwortungsloser Idioten. Ein Mann wurde auf einem Radweg schwer verletzt, kann man hier nachlesen.


----------



## Grossvater (25. Mai 2018)

Wenn überhaupt Beleidigung - dann wurden hier Kühe beleidigt.

Dasselbe würde auch für Arschloch gelten - in Anbetracht der nicht ganz unwichtigen Funktion dieses Muskels.

Fallenstellen sind Verbrecher und/oder geisteskrank und gehören in eine geschlossene Einrichtung. Fertig.


----------



## noocelo (25. Mai 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (7. Juni 2018)

*Drahtseilfalle auf einem Wirtschaftsweg bei Freiburg*

Nach der erst kürzlich erfolgten Fahndung, aufgrund von Mountainbike Fallen im Freiburger Stadtwald, ist ein weiterer Fall aufgetaucht. Ein Drahtseil wurde über über einen beliebten Wirtschaftsweg gespannt. Die Polizei ermittelt.

Der SWR berichtet in "Zur Sache Baden-Württemberg" und zeigt auch vergangene Fälle die gegen Mountainbiker gerichtet waren.

https://swrmediathek.de/player.htm?show=cbad7fa0-6a85-11e8-9c74-005056a12b4c

.


----------



## protoscruiser (13. Juni 2018)

Bei euch wird zumindest ermittelt.
Im Fall Kühbach habe ich das Gefühl, das niemanden Interessiert, wer die Fallen aufgestellt hat.
Es wurde vor Gericht "nur" ausdiskutiert, ob man auf einen Rückeweg Radfahren darf oder nicht.
Das hat der Herr Baron einer Brauerei, Gott sei Dank, verloren. 
Nach einem Wilderer würde man eher fahnden.


----------



## hardtails (3. Juli 2018)

mal ein "urteil"
https://derstandard.at/2000082758541/Schuldspruch-wegen-Drahtfalle-fuer-Mountainbiker


----------



## Deleted 173968 (3. Juli 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> mal ein "urteil"
> https://derstandard.at/2000082758541/Schuldspruch-wegen-Drahtfalle-fuer-Mountainbiker


Ziemlich mild für einen Tötungsversuch...


----------



## Deleted 104857 (3. Juli 2018)

Finde ich auch, als abschreckendes Beispiel ein paar Jahre hinter Gitter wäre angebracht.


----------



## bambusa (3. Juli 2018)

Das ist schon ein  sehr armseliges Urteil von unseren Richtern.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (3. Juli 2018)

bambusa schrieb:


> Das ist schon ein  sehr armseliges Urteil von unseren Richtern.


Nix unsere Richter. Das war eine österreichische Richterin.


----------



## demlak (3. Juli 2018)

1. ist das kein Tötungsversuch. Selbiger setzt die ABSICHT, also die GEPLANTE Tötung voraus. So wenig in dem Artikel auch steht, dennoch kann man hier wohl guten Gewissens davon reden, dass da jemand einfach nur ein Arsch ist/war, der die Folgen seines Handelns viel zu gering eingeschätzt hat. Und nicht jemand, dessen Plan es war einem anderen Menschen das Leben zu nehmen.

2. Solche Urteile halten niemanden von seinem Handeln ab. Jemand der so etwas tut, hat entweder die wirkliche Absicht andere zu verletzen - und solch eine Absicht ist niederträchtig genug um nicht von Strafaussichten abgehalten zu werden.
Oder, wie eigentlich nahezu immer der Fall: Die Person hat eine wirre (emotionsgeladene) Idee und ist nicht reflektiert genug um die tatsächlichen Folgen abzuschätzen zu können.
In beiden Fällen schrecken Urteile von anderen Leuten nicht ab. Wie auch? Sowas ist ja nicht gerade Thema in der Mainstream-Presse. Solche Urteile kriegt doch eh kaum einer mit. Und selbst wenn, dann denken die Leute eh, dass sie niemals erwischt werden.

Ja, ihr habt absolut recht, es sind lebensgefährliche Eingriffe die da stattfinden. Und es ist absolut nachvollziehbar, dass hier emotional reagiert wird. Hierbei aber immer wieder von Tötunsabsichten oder gar von Mordabsichten zu sprechen, hilft niemanden weiter. Rechtlich sind diese Definitionen sehr weit Weg von der Realität.
Vor Allem verhindert solch ein emotionaler Blickwinkel, dass ein Dialog entstehen kann.

Das einzige was wirklich hilft: Aufklärung und ein Miteinander. Alles andere mag zwar in den Köpfen mancher nach einer Lösung aussehen, scheitert aber massiv an der Realität. Es geht nicht um ein "Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen wir sind alle Blumenkinder" sondern darum etwas zu verändern und nicht den Ist-Zustand nur zu betrauern.

just my 2 cent


----------



## Deleted 173968 (3. Juli 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> 1. ist das kein Tötungsversuch. ...


Blablupp!


> ...Richterin Lechner erinnerte den Angeklagten dann daran, dass dieser in der polizeilichen Einvernahme durchaus angegeben hatte, einen entsprechenden Sturz einkalkuliert zu haben.


Du denkst also, ein 'entsprechend eingeplanter Sturz' ist keine Tötungsabsicht!?
Bravo. Du bist mir ja ein toller Jurist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (3. Juli 2018)

Einen Sturz Einzukalkulieren und eine Tötung zu planen sind bei dir auf dem selben Level? Spannendes Rechtsverständnis.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (3. Juli 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Einen Sturz Einzukalkulieren und eine Tötung zu planen sind bei dir auf dem selben Level? Spannendes Rechtsverständnis.


Es heisst 'entsprechend' eingeplanter Sturz.
Und ja: wer als Erwachsener den Zusammenhang in seiner Tat nicht sieht, gehört mMn in eine geschlossene Anstalt. Da ist das bissl Bewährung ein Freifahrtschein für Selbstjustiz.


----------



## demlak (3. Juli 2018)

Eieiei.. "Freifahrtschein für Selbstjustiz" es wird immer wirrer.

Ich bin ja bei dir, dass die Strafe zu milde ist. Die Tat rechtfertigt auch in meinen Augen eine höhere Strafe. Aber nicht, weil das irgendwelche vermeintliche Abschreckungswirkung hätte, sondern weil es an der Stelle verdient gewesen wäre.
Und ja, ich sehe es auch so, dass ein Erwachsener Mensch an der Stelle weit aus reflektierter seine Handlung einschätzen können muss.

Nichtsdestotrotz ist eine TötungsABSICHT einfach ein vollkommen anderes Level/Thema. Und es ist eben absolut kontraproduktiv bei so was immer gleich mit der Tötungs-/Mord-Keule zu schwingen, statt sich für einen Dialog zu öffnen.

Nach deiner Logik verfolgt auch jeder Autofahrer eine TötungsABSICHT, wenn er es etwas eilig hat und im Straßenverkehr an der einen oder anderen Ampel bei Gelb nicht anhält. Oder mal 1km/h zu schnell fährt. Denn selbiger bewegt eine potentiell tödliche Maschine im öffentlichen Raum und das auch noch abseits von Rechtsvorschriften. Rechtsvorschriften, auf die sich alle anderen im Straßenverkehr berufen und auf die sie vertrauen wollen.
Und die Person nimmt ja in kauf, dass sie andere ummäht, wenn nicht bei Gelb angehalten wird oder 1km/h zu schnell gefahren wird.
Spannend wirds dann in Spielstraßen, wo der Tacho die max. Geschwindigkeit nicht mal anzeigen kann.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (3. Juli 2018)

Wenn Du den Strassenverkehr als Vergleich schon strapazieren musst, würde ich die Drahtspannerei mit Steine von Autobahnbrücken werfen gleich sehen. Sicherlich dann für Dich auch ohne Tötungsabsich!t?

Und ja, Strafen sind abschreckend.
Beispiel? Beispiel: in A keine Rettungsgasse bilden z.B. kostet € 2.200,- Bußgeld. Halterhaftung! Dort funktioniert die Rettungsgasse seit Jahren perfekt. Interessanterweise auch bei Fahrzeugen mit deutschem Kennzeichen!
Wie es bei unseren € 200,- aussieht, weisst vermutlich eh selbst.


----------



## noocelo (3. Juli 2018)

»Er muss jetzt schon damit leben, dass ihm sowohl der Jagdschein als auch die Waffenbesitzkarte entzogen wurden. Jagen war sein großes Hobby.«

yess! geilomat.  langsam tut sich was an der front.


----------



## Sun on Tour (3. Juli 2018)

Das ist Österreich:
15.000 Euro für Besitzstandsstörung, wenn ein Radfahrer auf einer nicht vom Eigentümer freigegebenen Forststraße fährt, aber nur 2.000 (und sechs Monate auf Bewährung - also nix), wenn man als Jäger tödliche Fallen für Radfahrer (und Motorradfahrer) stellt.



> Laut Anklage spannte der Jäger in einem Wald in Neukirchen an der Enknach ein vier Meter langes, dünnes Drahtseil in einer Höhe von 1,65 Meter zwischen zwei Bäumen.



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...trail-bike-boy-17-killed-trip-wire-track.html
etwas mehr "Glück" (nur ein paar Beispiele):
https://www.manchestereveningnews.c...cyclist-decapitated-wire-tied-across-11616082
https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/little-girl-bike-nearly-decapitated-4081354
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lined-wire-trap-train-station-near-Perth.html

Irgendwie könnte man auch ohne Absicht auf ein Tötungsdelikt kommen.
Die hiesige Staatsanwaltschaft unterstellt dabei sogar Absicht: 
https://www.br.de/nachrichten/oberp...er-wegen-versuchten-mordes-angeklagt-100.html
und nicht nur in Bayern:
https://www.wr.de/staedte/meschede-...yDropdownTop=none&displayDropdownBottom=block

Das Landgericht Nürnberg ist aber auch ohne Tötungsdelikt auf ein anderes Strafmaß als die Kollegen in Österreich gekommen:
https://www.infranken.de/regional/n...urteilt-taeter-zu-haftstrafe;art88523,3077180
und auch andernorts kommt man nicht so billig weg wie bei unseren Nachbarn:
https://nationalpost.com/news/canad...-hurt-b-c-woman-guilty-of-bike-trail-sabotage

Dem jeweiligen Betroffenen kann es dann egal sein, ob der Täter beabsichtigte ihn mit der Drahtfalle zu köpfen, die Kehle durchzuschneiden oder das Genick zu brechen (und sei es dann "nur" beim anschließenden Sturz). 
Den u. U. ein Leben lang (nicht nur optisch) gezeichneten Überlebenden eines solchen Anschlags wird eine Verurteilung alleine wohl auch ihr Leben nicht wieder in Ordnung bringen, aber wenn schon einmal der seltene Fall eingetreten ist, dass man einen Täter ermitteln konnte, diesen dann nicht entsprechend zur Rechenschaft zu ziehen, ist doch auch ein Hohn für alle ungesühnten Opfer solcher Anschläge. ... und sowohl Opfer als auch Anschläge könnten bei solch einem milden Urteil durchaus noch mehr werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (3. Juli 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz ist eine TötungsABSICHT einfach ein vollkommen anderes Level/Thema. Und es ist eben absolut kontraproduktiv bei so was immer gleich mit der Tötungs-/Mord-Keule zu schwingen, statt sich für einen Dialog zu öffnen.


Wenn man ein Drahtseil in genau dieser Höhe spannt, dann MUSS man eigentlich schon eine Tötungsabsicht unterstellen. Alles andere ist doch völlig abwegig!



demlak schrieb:


> Nach deiner Logik verfolgt auch jeder Autofahrer eine TötungsABSICHT, wenn er es etwas eilig hat und im Straßenverkehr an der einen oder anderen Ampel bei Gelb nicht anhält. Oder mal 1km/h zu schnell fährt. Denn selbiger bewegt eine potentiell tödliche Maschine im öffentlichen Raum und das auch noch abseits von Rechtsvorschriften. Rechtsvorschriften, auf die sich alle anderen im Straßenverkehr berufen und auf die sie vertrauen wollen.
> Und die Person nimmt ja in kauf, dass sie andere ummäht, wenn nicht bei Gelb angehalten wird oder 1km/h zu schnell gefahren wird.
> Spannend wirds dann in Spielstraßen, wo der Tacho die max. Geschwindigkeit nicht mal anzeigen kann.


Das ist jetzt aber schon ziemlich hahnebüchen! Einen quasi unsichtbaren Draht genau in Kopfhöhe zu spannen entspricht doch eher dem bewußt in eine Menschenmenge gelenkten Auto!


----------



## demlak (3. Juli 2018)

@Robert-Ammersee Ja, Steinewerfen an Autobahnbrücken ist vermutlich in den aller aller meisten Fällen auch ohne Tötungsabsicht.

Zu den Ländervergleichen: Frag doch mal die ganzen Autofahrer in Österreich, welche eine Rettungsgasse einhalten, ob sie sich dem 1200 Euro Bußgeld bewusst sind. Ich zweifle stark daran, dass die Mehrheit von dieser Bußgeldhöhe weiß. Und selbst wenn sie davon wissen, ist das für die wenigsten ein Hinderungsgrund. Menschliches Verhalten ist weit aus komplexer als so eine simple Aufrechnung von hoher Strafe als Abschreckung. Frag doch mal wie viele Menschen in Österreich, trotz hoher Bußgelder, mit dem MTB durch Wälder streifen, wo sie laut Gesetz nichts zu suchen haben. Wo bleibt da die Abschreckung?

Und nebenbei bemerkt: aus einer Korrelation wird noch lange keine Kausalität.
Beispiel: In US-Gefängnissen sitzen überproportional viele schwarze Männer, sind schwarze Männer deswegen pauschal krimineller als alle anderen?

Wir drehen uns im Kreis. Du möchtest unbedingt emotional Argumentieren, dann mach das und bleib in deiner Blase.

@Sun on Tour 
Die Klageerhebungen bzw. Ermittlungen in Richtung Mord finde ich spannend. Ist ja tatsächlich nicht das erste mal. Mir ist bisher aber kein Urteil bekannt, wo auch entsprechend entschieden wurde.

Wie gesagt, ich finde die Strafe ist definitiv zu milde ausgefallen. Zumal das da in Österreich ja auf Bewährung ist.

@TTT das ist eben genau das, wovon ich spreche. Es wird pauschal von einer Tötungsabsicht gesprochen. Und das ist, in meinen Augen, realitätsfern.


----------



## TTT (3. Juli 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Frag doch mal wie viele Menschen in Österreich, trotz hoher Bußgelder, mit dem MTB durch Wälder streifen, wo sie laut Gesetz nichts zu suchen haben. Wo bleibt da die Abschreckung?


Bei mir wirkt sie! Ich meide Österreich genau aus diesem Grund!


demlak schrieb:


> @TTT das ist eben genau das, wovon ich spreche. Es wird pauschal von einer Tötungsabsicht gesprochen. Und das ist, in meinen Augen, realitätsfern.


Ich halte deine Version für realitätsfern! Einen Draht genau in dieser Höhe zu spannen macht nicht nur mehr Mühe, als ihn tiefer zu spannen (es bedarf also einer gewissen Überlegung, ihn so hoch zu spannen) und daraus ergibt sich, dass man damit etwas bezweckt! Einen Radfahrer vom Rad holen kann man mit einem niedriger gespannten Draht. Das wäre schon eine heimtückische Falle, die den Tod oder zumindest schwere Verletzungen zur Folge haben kann. Aber ein mühsam in diese Höhe gebrachter Draht kann nur diese eine Absicht haben: Einen Menschen schwer zu verletzen oder zu töten. Das widerspricht ja nicht dem Gedanken, dass dies aus dem Effekt heraus gemacht wurde. Aber die Tötungsabsicht ist deutlich erkennbar!


----------



## demlak (4. Juli 2018)

TTT schrieb:


> Aber die Tötungsabsicht ist deutlich erkennbar!


Das sehe ich eben anders. 
Übrigens auch die gesamte Rechtsprechung im deutschsprachigen Raum. Aber hey, was wissen die schon. Und wer brauch schon so was unnötiges wie Unschuldsvermutung? Das macht Rechtsprechung einfach nur ineffektiv.

Wir können an der Stelle abbrechen. Ihr werdet eure Meinung nicht ändern und ich werde meine nicht ändern.
Ich bleibe dabei, dass eine TötungsABSICHT ein vollkommen anderes Kaliber ist. Und ich bin auch VERDAMMT froh darüber in einem Land zu leben, in dem Gesetze diesbezüglich stark ausdifferenzieren.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (4. Juli 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Das sehe ich eben anders.
> Übrigens auch die gesamte Rechtsprechung im deutschsprachigen Raum. ...


Google mal. Es gibt Beispiele, in denen z.B. Raser wegen Mord/vorsätzlicher Tötung verurteilt wurden -so weit zu Deiner verquarzten Rechtsauffassung.

Und Du bist Lehrer, oder!?


----------



## demlak (4. Juli 2018)

google mal. es gibt beispiele, in denen z.b. grafiti-künstler wegen vandalismus... ach wem mach ich was vor, der versuch dir aufzuzeigen, dass du nichtmehr beim thema bist und dir sonstwas aus den fingern saugst, wird eh nicht klappen.

Die frage stellst du mir nicht zum ersten mal.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (4. Juli 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> ... Die Frage stellst du mir nicht zum ersten mal.


Keine Frage. Eher Bestürzung darüber, dass Du auf Kinder losgelassen wirst...


----------



## noocelo (4. Juli 2018)

so. habters dann ihr zwei?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (4. Juli 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> so. habters dann ihr zwei?


Ich glaube nicht...im Bundesland von @demlak sind ja Ferien.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (4. Juli 2018)

Wie wäre es denn, wenn ihr euch ein Zimmer nehmt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (4. Juli 2018)

du meinst ein mediatorenzimmer?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (4. Juli 2018)

Was auch immer. Rein mit den beiden, abschließen und Schlüssel wegwerfen.


----------



## noocelo (4. Juli 2018)

statt gegeben!


----------



## Sun on Tour (4. Juli 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Die Klageerhebungen bzw. Ermittlungen in Richtung Mord finde ich spannend. Ist ja tatsächlich nicht das erste mal. Mir ist bisher aber kein Urteil bekannt, wo auch entsprechend entschieden wurde.


Das hat sicher mehrere Gründe.
Ein wesentlicher Grund dafür, dass es kaum/keine passenden Urteile in D gibt, dürfte schlicht sein, dass man diese heimtückischen Fallensteller bisher nur in seltenen Fällen überhaupt ermitteln konnte.
Ein weiterer Grund ist wohl auch, dass viele Fallen (auch von Wanderern) entdeckt und damit auch entschärft werden, bevor es zu gravierenden Schadereignissen kommt und von daher die Gefährlichkeit dieser Fallen unterschätzt wird.
In diese Richtung geht auch, dass die Opfer solcher Anschläge - zumindest in Deutschland - bisher eher glimpflich davon gekommen sind, weil sie vermutlich doch noch etwas Glück hatten, da sie aufgrund ihrer Körpergröße (zu klein oder zu groß), der getragenen Kleidung, der gefahrenen Geschwindigkeit an dem Tag, etc. nicht schwerer verletzt wurden.

Ich weiß noch von einem tödlichen Ausgang in Spanien, finde aber leider die Quelle gerade nicht - war jedenfalls kein schönes Video.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (4. Juli 2018)

Hi Heiko


Der Bereich liegt in meinem Hauptbikegebiet. Ist echt schlimm, dass jetzt sogar schon auf Wirtschaftswegen sowas gemacht wird. 

Grüße
Schwarzwaldbiker




ciao heiko schrieb:


> *Drahtseilfalle auf einem Wirtschaftsweg bei Freiburg*
> 
> Nach der erst kürzlich erfolgten Fahndung, aufgrund von Mountainbike Fallen im Freiburger Stadtwald, ist ein weiterer Fall aufgetaucht. Ein Drahtseil wurde über über einen beliebten Wirtschaftsweg gespannt. Die Polizei ermittelt.
> 
> ...


----------



## demlak (4. Juli 2018)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Das hat sicher mehrere Gründe.
> Ein wesentlicher Grund dafür, dass es kaum/keine passenden Urteile in D gibt, dürfte schlicht sein, dass man diese heimtückischen Fallensteller bisher nur in seltenen Fällen überhaupt ermitteln konnte.
> Ein weiterer Grund ist wohl auch, dass viele Fallen (auch von Wanderern) entdeckt und damit auch entschärft werden, bevor es zu gravierenden Schadereignissen kommt und von daher die Gefährlichkeit dieser Fallen unterschätzt wird.
> In diese Richtung geht auch, dass die Opfer solcher Anschläge - zumindest in Deutschland - bisher eher glimpflich davon gekommen sind, weil sie vermutlich doch noch etwas Glück hatten, da sie aufgrund ihrer Körpergröße (zu klein oder zu groß), der getragenen Kleidung, der gefahrenen Geschwindigkeit an dem Tag, etc. nicht schwerer verletzt wurden.
> ...


Du hast natürlich auf voller Linie recht. Dennoch kann so ein Urteil auch bei nur einer Anklage pro Jahrhundert fallen. Tuts aber offensichtlich nicht.


----------



## TTT (4. Juli 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Du hast natürlich auf voller Linie recht. Dennoch kann so ein Urteil auch bei nur einer Anklage pro Jahrhundert fallen. Tuts aber offensichtlich nicht.


Und wie viel Urteile gibt es, die keine Tötungsabsicht unterstellen? Auch nicht viele und vermutlich waren dann die Drähte/Schnüre auch nicht in Kopfhöhe gespannt. Allein die Tatsache, dass Fachleute (unterstelle ich jetzt mal bei bei einer Staatsanwaltschaft) auch von einer Mordabsicht sprechen (s.Link von @Sun on Tour ) sollte doch zeigen, dass die Vorwürfe von deiner Seite 





> Hierbei aber immer wieder von Tötunsabsichten oder gar von Mordabsichten zu sprechen, hilft niemanden weiter. Rechtlich sind diese Definitionen sehr weit Weg von der Realität


nicht zutreffen.


----------



## demlak (4. Juli 2018)

Diese Anklagen der "Fachleute" haben immer eine hohen Anteil an politischer Bedeutung - das zeigt eben nichts.


----------



## TTT (4. Juli 2018)

Na zum Glück blickst du durch unser Rechtssystem besser durch, als die Staatsanwaltschaft...
Ich bin raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (4. Juli 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> »Er muss jetzt schon damit leben, dass ihm sowohl der Jagdschein als auch die Waffenbesitzkarte entzogen wurden. Jagen war sein großes Hobby.«
> 
> yess! geilomat.  langsam tut sich was an der front.



Unterschätz das nicht. Für einen Durchschnittsjäger ist so etwas gleichbedeutend mit völligem Macht- und Ansehensverlust, ohne Knarre sind die gar nix.
Das ist in etwa so, als würde man einem Normalbürger den Pullermann abschneiden.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (4. Juli 2018)

TTT schrieb:


> Na zum Glück blickst du durch unser Rechtssystem besser durch, als die Staatsanwaltschaft...
> Ich bin raus!


Lehrer halt... #dieaugenverleier


----------



## demlak (4. Juli 2018)

TTT schrieb:


> Na zum Glück blickst du durch unser Rechtssystem besser durch, als die Staatsanwaltschaft...
> Ich bin raus!


Nö, nicht besser als die Staatsanwaltschaft. Aber offensichtlich bin ich reflektierter als die meisten (emotionsgeladene) Laien.
Ich bin ja der Meinung, dass ein wenig mehr Reflektion ausreicht um das zu erkennen. Meine Profession in der es Unteranderem auch einen kleinen Anteil Jura gibt, unterstützt mich hierbei allerdings auch.

@Robert-Ammersee ich bin noch immer kein Lehrer/keine Lehrkraft. Sowohl beruflich als auch privat ist mein Leben in keiner Weise von Ferien abhängig.


----------



## noocelo (4. Juli 2018)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Unterschätz das nicht. Für einen Durchschnittsjäger ist so etwas gleichbedeutend mit völligem Macht- und Ansehensverlust, ohne Knarre sind die gar nix.
> Das ist in etwa so, als würde man einem Normalbürger den Pullermann abschneiden.


ich meinte das ernst! ich finds super wie das ding lief. auch wenn strafmäßig noch luft nach oben ist, überwiegt bei mir die freude/genugtuung, dass einer dieser wixxer erwischt und verurteilt wurde. dass es sich für den jung ausgeschossen hat, fickt ihn gewiss gut.


----------



## trail_desire (4. Juli 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Meine Profession in der es Unteranderem auch einen kleinen Anteil Jura gibt, unterstützt mich hierbei allerdings auch.
> 
> @Robert-Ammersee ich bin noch immer kein Lehrer/keine Lehrkraft. Sowohl beruflich als auch privat ist mein Leben in keiner Weise von Ferien abhängig.



Aber auch für Jura braucht man doch hoffentlich noch eine gute Rechtschreibung, oder?


----------



## demlak (4. Juli 2018)

Ahja.. wenn man sonst nix beizutragen hat, geht es um Rechtschreibung. Und wenn das ausgelutscht ist, kommen dann Anspielungen auf den Nicknamen. Spannend wie berechenbar dieser Schlag Menschen doch immer wieder ist.
Fehlen noch Beleidigungen und der obligatorische Vergleich mit der NS-Zeit und wir können die Schleife "peinliches Verhalten im Internet" von vorne anfangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (4. Juli 2018)

https://www.welt.de/regionales/baye...falle-eines-22-Jaehrigen-schwer-verletzt.html

Hier wird ja auch von versuchtem Mord gesprochen. Und das ist gut so. Jeder halbwegs vernünftige Mensch kann sich ausmalen was da passieren kann.
Noch dazu gibt es keinen Grund. Der Täter kennt das Opfer ja nicht. Willkürliche Auswahl eines Opfers macht die Sache noch einmal schlimmer.




Wozu ein straff gespannter Draht fähig ist, sieht man ja hier. Vielleicht sieht  @ demlak erst dann, welche kriminelle Energie hier im Spiel ist, wenn ein Draht mal seine volle Wirkung gezeigt hat.
Wenn gegen diese Täter nicht gnadenlos vorgegangen wird, ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis ein Biker durch so eine Falle geköpft, oder anderweitig getötet wird.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (4. Juli 2018)

Ich habe da gerade die entsprechende Gerichtsverhandlung vor Augen :'Ach, Herr Richter. Ich hatte doch gar keine Ahnung, was dabei so alles passieren kann'. 'Na dann, unzurechnungsfähig, ab in die Geschlossene.'
Hach, wär det schön...


----------



## Bener (4. Juli 2018)

Mir wurde heute von einer Anwältin (in einem anderen Zusammenhang) dargelegt, dass:

Vorsatz bereits dann vorliegt, wenn ein Schaden billigend in Kauf genommen wird!

Könnte hier auch zutreffen, oder?


----------



## demlak (4. Juli 2018)

@trail_desire
gerne für dich nochmal: mir ist absolut bewusst, was da passiert und wie lebensbedrohlich das ist. und ich bin auch dafür, dass es ein verhältnismäßiges Strafmaß gibt. In dem Fall der hier Auslöser für das Gespräch ist, ist auch meiner Meinung nach die Strafe zu milde.

Hatte ich so aber auch (mehrfach) geschrieben.

Das es Anklagen zu "versuchtem Mord" gibt, hatten wir hier bereits geklärt. Ebenso, dass es keine Urteile für selbiges gibt. Richter haben bisher IMMER anders entschieden. Kein versuchter Mord und keine versuchte Tötung gab es (nach meinem Kenntnisstand) als Urteil für einen Fallensteller bei Radfahrern.

Mir geht es lediglich um die lapidare Verwendung von Begriffen. Ich bin halt davon überzeugt, dass diese lapidare Verwendung rein emotional ist und ich bin ebenfalls der Meinung, dass dies kontraproduktiv ist, da dies einer Frontenverhärtung Vorschub leistet.
Am Ende trägt dieses "Stammtisch-Gerede" mit dazu bei, dass sich andere Leute über uns Biker aufregen. Statt, dass wir unseren Sport anderen Näher bringen, kotzen sich einige lieber nur aus und schreien nach mehr Strafe.
Ist hierbei nicht anders als bei vielen vielen anderen Dingen im Leben. Unüberlegt rumkotzen aber nicht helfen etwas zu verändern ist ja ein Hobby von vielen.

@Bener Das war unter Anderem eines der Dinge die ich angesprochen habe. Hier zu unterstellen, die Tötung als solches wurde billigend in Kauf genommen, halte ich eben für absolut realitätsfern. Ja, Verletzungen wurden in Kauf genommen. Aber das jemand dabei Sterben könnte und das dies auch noch egal zu sein scheint, würde ich genauso wenig wie die Richter in all den ganzen Verfahren bezüglich solcher Fallensteller, der Art pauschal in den Raum werfen bzw. den Tätern unterstellen, wie es hier im Thread dauernd getan wird.
Natürlich schließt es nicht aus, dass es _auch_ Fallensteller mit "niederen Beweggründen" gibt. Oder solche, die tatsächlich Mordlust befriedigen wollen. Aber anzunehmen, dass dies bei allen oder auch nur einer Mehrheit so sei, ist halt realitätsfern. All die Urteile da draußen bestätigen, dass die Beweggründe nicht heimtückischer Natur sind, sondern in aller Regel ein total misslungener und absolut fehl-eingeschätzter Versuch ist, einen Ist-Zustand nach eigenen Wertvorstellungen zu verbessern.

Der Jäger will seine Ruhe und evtl. will er sich Luft verschaffen für seine miese Laune. Sein Motiv ist aber eben nicht die Tötung.
Die Kinder (weiter vorne im Thread) wollten Räuber und Gendarm spielen und auch niemanden verletzen oder gar töten. Trotzdem haben hier im Thread gleich Leute aufgeschrien, dass sofort das Jugendamt eingeschaltet gehört und die Eltern unfähig sind ihre Kinder zu erziehen, etc.. etc.. *kopffass*

Nochmal:
Ja, so eine Falle ist lebensgefährlich.
Uns ist das Bewusst.
Richtern ist das Bewusst.
Den Tätern ist das in aller Regel nicht Bewusst. Sie handeln aus der Emotion heraus und sind dabei unüberlegt. Das durch ihr Handeln jemand Sterben könnte ist in aller Regel nicht im Bewusstsein der Täter. Wenn es im Bewusstsein ist und trotzdem wird so gehandelt, kommen wir in den Bereich der Psycho- und Soziopathen. Und Richter reflektieren diesen Umstand bei Verurteilungen.

Ja, die _Wahrscheinlichkeit_ einer starken Verletzung ist _sehr hoch_.
Uns ist das Bewusst.
Richtern ist das Bewusst.
Den Tätern ist das in aller Regel nicht Bewusst. Sie handeln aus der Emotion heraus und sind dabei unüberlegt. Zumeist fehlt der Weitblick über die tatsächliche Gefahr. Und Richter reflektieren diesen Umstand bei Verurteilungen.

Ja, so etwas gehört ordentlich bestraft.
Da sind wir uns einig. Die Rechtsprechung ist sich da uneinig.

Und nein, ich vergesse dabei nicht die Opfer.

p.s. hab ich alles am Anfang schon geschrieben. Ihr werdet schon wissen, warum das an euch vorbei geht und ihr trotzdem so abgeht.


----------



## noocelo (5. Juli 2018)

hast du das alles nicht schon am anfang geschrieben?


----------



## demlak (5. Juli 2018)

mir war so


----------



## Sun on Tour (5. Juli 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Du hast natürlich auf voller Linie recht. Dennoch kann so ein Urteil auch bei nur einer Anklage pro Jahrhundert fallen. Tuts aber offensichtlich nicht.





demlak schrieb:


> Das es Anklagen zu "versuchtem Mord" gibt, hatten wir hier bereits geklärt. Ebenso, dass es keine Urteile für selbiges gibt. Richter haben bisher IMMER anders entschieden. Kein versuchter Mord und keine versuchte Tötung gab es (nach meinem Kenntnisstand) als Urteil für einen Fallensteller bei Radfahrern.


Man kann eher sagen, dass sich zu den Drahtfallen noch keine gesicherte oder ständige Rechtsprechung herauskristallisieren konnte. Es besteht keine Veranlassung von den wenigen bekannten Urteilen (ich weiß eigentlich nur von einem und da war es zum Glück für den Geschädigten ein Seil - ich möchte mir nicht ausmahlen, was bei einem Draht hätte passieren können), zu verallgemeinern. Letztlich wird es immer auf den konkreten Einzelfall ankommen (u. a. Höhe, Material, Ort, Geschwindigkeiten, Motiv etc.).

Auch wenn ich inständig hoffe, dass es nicht soweit kommen muss, denke ich, dass die Gerichte sich künftig eher an solchen Urteilen anlehnen werden:
https://www.welt.de/vermischtes/art...lb-Jahre-Haft-fuer-Autobahn-Steinewerfer.html

Vielleicht kommt auch mal ein Staatsanwalt auf die Idee auch bei rechtzeitig entdeckten Fallen gutachterlich prüfen zu lassen, welche Auswirkungen denn ein in der jeweiligen Höhe gespannter Draht auf Gesundheit und Leben betroffener Rad-, Motorradfahrer oder auch Reiter bei den dort üblichen Geschwindigkeiten gehabt hätte. Dann müsste nicht erst ein Radfahrer in Deutschland, wie in England oder Spanien durch eine Drahtfalle sterben, bis hierzulande ein Urteil zu einem Tötungsdelikt (hierzu braucht es keine Absicht oder auch keine Realisierung), neben Mord, Totschlag und fahrlässiger Tötung auch versuchter Mord und versuchter Totschlag, ergeht - vorausgesetzt man wird dem Fallensteller überhaupt habhaft.

Die Gerichte werden sich aber ohnehin am Urteil des Bundesgerichtshofs vom 14.01.2010, Az. 4 StR 450/09 (Steinwurf-Fall) orientieren.

https://www.motorradonline.de/recht-verkehr-branche/oelfallen-in-der-eifel-2014.545142.html
https://www.augsburger-allgemeine.d...t-bei-Traunstein-zugeschlagen-id35567947.html

Weshalb sollten potentiell tödliche Fallen für Radfahrer auch anders behandelt werden als Anschläge auf Autofahrer und Motorradfahrer?


----------



## zweiheimischer (5. Juli 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Ja, so eine Falle ist lebensgefährlich.
> Uns ist das Bewusst.
> Richtern ist das Bewusst.
> Den Tätern ist das in aller Regel nicht Bewusst. Sie handeln aus der Emotion heraus und sind dabei unüberlegt. Das durch ihr Handeln jemand Sterben könnte ist in aller Regel nicht im Bewusstsein der Täter. Wenn es im Bewusstsein ist und trotzdem wird so gehandelt, kommen wir in den Bereich der Psycho- und Soziopathen. Und Richter reflektieren diesen Umstand bei Verurteilungen.
> ...



das ist so nicht richtig.
ausschlaggebend ist nicht die subjektive einschätzung des täters, sondern (vereinfacht formuliert) die eines durchschnittlichen, mit den werten vertrauten menschen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. Juli 2018)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> ... eines durchschnittlichen, mit den Werten vertrauten Menschen.


So einen gibt es noch!? Oder stimmt nur was nicht mehr mit den Werten?


----------



## noocelo (5. Juli 2018)

ja. nennt sich inzwischen _gutmensch_.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (5. Juli 2018)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> das ist so nicht richtig.
> ausschlaggebend ist nicht die subjektive einschätzung des täters, sondern (vereinfacht formuliert) die eines durchschnittlichen, mit den werten vertrauten menschen.


Wenn die subjektive Einschätzung des Täters zum Urteil einen relevanten Beitrag leisten würde, wäre es ja beinahe so, als würde der Täter sein Urteil selbst stricken. Natürlich hast du recht.
Aber entgegen deiner Einschätzung habe ich nichts gegenteiliges Behauptet.
Oder anders ausgedrückt: Was ich hier als Einschätzung von mir gebe, ist eine Verallgemeinerung. Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass "quasi alle" diese Täter sich der Konsequenzen ihres Handelns nicht im ausreichenden Maße bewusst sind. Sind halt emotionale Handlungen.


----------



## Logic (5. Juli 2018)

Ursprünglich habe dieses Thema abonniert, um verfolgen zu können, wo irgendwelche Leute Fallen aufbauen.
Scheint aber ein Rechts- und Urteils-Diskussionsthread zu sein.

Mein Fehler.


----------



## dickerbert (5. Juli 2018)

Logic schrieb:


> Mein Fehler.


Wie dumm von dir!


----------



## noocelo (9. Juli 2018)

hatter ja jetzt was dazu gelernt.


----------



## trail_desire (9. Juli 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Sind halt emotionale Handlungen.



Ich geh jetzt in Wald und säg den Jägersitz um.....brauch ja nicht viel zu befürchten.....ich sag einfach das war irgendwie so emotional


----------



## demlak (9. Juli 2018)

Kommen da jetzt noch mehr Zeugnisse von Unreife?


*gäääähn*

Lies einfach noch mal den Kontext, aus dem du das gerissen hast.


----------



## noocelo (9. Juli 2018)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt in Wald und säg den Jägersitz um


und, wie lief's?


----------



## trail_desire (9. Juli 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> und, wie lief's?


Ich kam zu spät....da waren wohl schon ein paar Unreife vor mir da....


----------



## hulster (9. Juli 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Ziemlich mild für einen Tötungsversuch...



Genau - Unbescholtenheit und Reue und schon bekommt das Bundesverdienstkreuz. 
Wenn er nur wollte, dass jemand für Foto anhält, hätte er auch massiv Flatterband spannen können. Dann bleibt immer noch Nötigung, Verletzung der Privatspäre, Verstoß gegen Datenschutzverordnung etc.
So funktioniert Abschreckung nicht, sondern nur Entlastung der Gerichte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (9. Juli 2018)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Das hat sicher mehrere Gründe.
> Ein wesentlicher Grund dafür, dass es kaum/keine passenden Urteile in D gibt, dürfte schlicht sein, dass man diese heimtückischen Fallensteller bisher nur in seltenen Fällen überhaupt ermitteln konnte.
> Ein weiterer Grund ist wohl auch, dass viele Fallen (auch von Wanderern) entdeckt und damit auch entschärft werden, bevor es zu gravierenden Schadereignissen kommt und von daher die Gefährlichkeit dieser Fallen unterschätzt wird.
> In diese Richtung geht auch, dass die Opfer solcher Anschläge - zumindest in Deutschland - bisher eher glimpflich davon gekommen sind, weil sie vermutlich doch noch etwas Glück hatten, da sie aufgrund ihrer Körpergröße (zu klein oder zu groß), der getragenen Kleidung, der gefahrenen Geschwindigkeit an dem Tag, etc. nicht schwerer verletzt wurden.
> ...



Genau darüber muckieren wir uns ja. In Deutschland wird immer erst gehandelt/bestraft, wenn es Tote gibt oder die Politik sich einschaltet.
An ner Kreuzung wird erst die Verkehrsführung geändert, wenn mindestens 3 Radfahrer vom rechtsabbiegenden LKW abgeräumt und getötet wurden. 
Mordversuch wird man nicht nachweisen können. Definitiv aber versuchte gefährliche Körperverletzung. Der Richter braucht hier noch nicht mal nen Ermessensspielraum sondern hätte dem möglichen Ausgang Rechnung tragen können in dem er das Strafmaß maximal ausnutzt. 
Es im Zweifel für den Angeklagten - hier gab es aber keine Zweifel - außer an der Mordabsicht. 
Ohne das maximale Strafmaß für versuchte gefährliche Körperverletzung zu kennen, bin ich mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass es deutlich höher ist.
Aber dann hätte es sich ja für den Täter gelohnt in die nächste Instanz zu gehen....


----------



## gruener-Frosch (26. Juli 2018)

Nächste freundliche Begegnung.....

http://www.aachener-nachrichten.de/...-alter-mann-schlaegt-auf-radler-ein-1.1949529


----------



## Zask06 (26. Juli 2018)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Nächste freundliche Begegnung.....
> 
> http://www.aachener-nachrichten.de/...-alter-mann-schlaegt-auf-radler-ein-1.1949529


Wasn kranker Typ. Wobei der Radler sich auch etwas unglücklich verhalten hat - meiner Meinung nach. Die Sache mit dem fotografieren wurde ja schon zu Hauf diskutiert und ist immer fragwürdig. Persönlichkeitsrecht und so. Hätte stattdessen gleich die Polizei rufen sollen, wenn er schon das Handy in die Hand nimmt. Allerdings: mehr als einmal hätte ich mich nicht mit nem Stock behandeln lassen, ohne, dass es ein Echo gibt.


----------



## franzam (26. Juli 2018)

Ich dachte Fotografieren/Filmen  zur Dokumentation einer Straftat darf man.


----------



## blackforest29r (26. Juli 2018)

franzam schrieb:


> Ich dachte Fotografieren/Filmen  zur Dokumentation einer Straftat darf man.



Selbstverständlich darf man das zur Dokumentation. Wenn du die Bilder ohne Unkenntlichmachung des Täters in deinen Blog stellst, ist das etwas anderes.


----------



## komamati-san (28. Juli 2018)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Nächste freundliche Begegnung.....
> 
> http://www.aachener-nachrichten.de/...-alter-mann-schlaegt-auf-radler-ein-1.1949529


Krass. Ein Aggro-Stöckchenleger-Opi!
Ich überleg mir langsam, eine Dashcam auf den Helm zu pappen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettmull (9. August 2018)

Letztens bemerkt, wer DH oder Enduro den Gratweg zum Nebelhorn von ebd. herunterfahren möchte, möchte gegen Ende des Trails Stacheldrahtfallen umfahren und frühzeitig erkennen, sonst gibt es ein böses Erwachen. Fahrt vorsichtig und nehmt Rücksicht auf die Wanderer!


----------



## Athabaske (10. August 2018)

Mit anderen Rädern sind die Fallen kein Problem?


----------



## Danny127 (12. August 2018)

Im Syratal bei Plauen/Vogtland in einer Senke wurden 3 zerbrochene Flaschen eingegraben. Auf den Fotos ist nur die Obere Schicht.


----------



## Trailjam (20. August 2018)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Übrigens spannen auch schon mal Bauern einen Draht über den Weg um ihre Kühe auf den rechten Weg zu bringen. Die sollten aber durch Bänder kenntlich gemacht sein.
> 
> Bei Ästen entweder drüber fahren oder wenn man die Äste beseitigt, diese möglichst WEIT vom Trail weg ziehen, dauert nur minimal länger und hilft dauerhaft.
> Ach ja ab und an fallen auch mal (dicke) Äste von den Bäumen und landen auf dem Weg.


Ähh..Nein ! Wirklich besser nicht darüber fahren 

Bei uns werfen sie das auf die Wege und Trails https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gewöhnliche_Robinie

Hat bis zu 3 cm lange Dornen, drüber fahren hat dafür gesorgt, dass ich auf Tubeless umgestellt habe, nun machen mir die Dinger nichts mehr aus, aber vorher hat der Fahrradhändler ein Vermögen mit Fahrradschläuchen verdient.


----------



## ciao heiko (5. September 2018)

https://www.hasepost.de/hagen-a-t-w-unbekannte-schnur-wald-95390/

*Hagen a.T.W: Unbekannter spannte Schnur im Wald*
Von
Pressestelle Polizei
-
5. September 2018

*Ein Unbekannter hat zwischen Sonntag-und Dienstagnachmittag im Waldstück zwischen der Straße Zum Wöhrden und dem Forstweg eine Schnur gespannt, ganz offenbar um Personen zu verletzen.*

Die reißfeste Nylonschnur wurde vom Täter in circa 160cm Höhe zwischen zwei Bäumen über einen abschüssigen Waldweg stramm gespannt und war kaum zu erkennen. Eine Spaziergängerin, die mit ihrem Hund in dem auch gerne von MTB-Fahrern genutzten Waldstück unterwegs war, wurde auf die Gefahrenstelle aufmerksam, entfernte die Schnur und übergab sie später der Polizei.


Die ermittelt nun wegen einer versuchten gefährlichen Körperverletzung und bittet um Hinweise auf verdächtige Personen. Telefon: 05401-879500.


----------



## scylla (17. September 2018)

*Vorsicht am Melibokus (Region Darmstadt/ nördliche Bergstraße)!*

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/achtung-biker-fallen-am-melibokus.878288/#post-15487535


----------



## Balkanbiker (19. September 2018)

hulster schrieb:


> im Zweifel für den Angeklagten


Das ist eine weitverbreitete Fehlinformation und gibt es so nicht. Im Zweifel für das wovon Staatsanwaltschaft und Gericht überzeugt sind und was möglichst wenig Gegenwind verursacht, egal in welche Richtung.


----------



## S-H-A (19. September 2018)

In Ö gab es einen Jagdpächter/Jäger der Wege regelmäßig blockierte, mit Ästen, Gestrüpp oder auch halben Bäumen. Auf einem legalen, ausgewiesenen Weg wohlgemerkt. Die Biker haben das lange hin genommen und die Blockaden immer wieder beseitigt. Als der Spinner dann Nägel ausgelegt hat wurde zurückgeschlagen. Einen ganzen Sommer lang haben unbekannte dem Jäger immer und immer wieder  Kuhscheiße auf die Hochsitze geschmiert. Eimerweise, mit freundlicher Unterstüzung der örtlichen Viehbetriebe. Den Sommer drauf gab es keine Probleme mehr


----------



## Grossvater (19. September 2018)

S-H-A schrieb:


> In Ö gab es einen Jagdpächter/Jäger der Wege regelmäßig blockierte, mit Ästen, Gestrüpp oder auch halben Bäumen. Auf einem legalen, ausgewiesenen Weg wohlgemerkt. Die Biker haben das lange hin genommen und die Blockaden immer wieder beseitigt. Als der Spinner dann Nägel ausgelegt hat wurde zurückgeschlagen. Einen ganzen Sommer lang haben unbekannte dem Jäger immer und immer wieder  Kuhscheiße auf die Hochsitze geschmiert. Eimerweise, mit freundlicher Unterstüzung der örtlichen Viehbetriebe. Den Sommer drauf gab es keine Probleme mehr


Sehr schöne Geschichte - letztendlich klassischer Fall von Selbstjustiz.
Kann funktionieren (wie in diesem Fall offensichtlich).
Kann aber auch dazu führen, dass die Sache eskaliert und einer völlig durchdreht. Was weiß man schon.
Im worst case haste am Ende nen Jäger im Knast und nen Biker aufm Friedhof. Supi


----------



## S-H-A (19. September 2018)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Geschichte - letztendlich klassischer Fall von Selbstjustiz.
> Kann funktionieren (wie in diesem Fall offensichtlich).
> Kann aber auch dazu führen, dass die Sache eskaliert und einer völlig durchdreht. Was weiß man schon.
> Im worst case haste am Ende nen Jäger im Knast und nen Biker aufm Friedhof. Supi



Man muss nicht immer alles so dramatisieren. Klar ist es eine Art der Selbstjustiz, aber oft die einzige Möglichkeit. Die Polizei kann da wenig machen und solang niemand zu schaden kommt, nehmen die das teils doch gar nicht ernst. Ich fand das Vorgehen gut. Keiner kam zu schaden, niemandem wurde Gewalt angedroht oder gar angetan und das Problem ist aus der Welt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (19. September 2018)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Die Polizei kann da wenig machen und solang niemand zu schaden kommt, nehmen die das teils doch gar nicht ernst.


...könnte schon, va wenn naheliegt, wer es war. Will aber oft nicht...


----------



## GG71 (19. September 2018)

Grossvater schrieb:


> nen Jäger im Knast und nen Biker aufm Friedhof


...da waren sie nur noch Acht. Acht kleiner Jägermeister... ;-)
Äste\Stämme wegzuräumen gehört hier zu Tagesordnung, da ein Absicht nachzuweisen ist nicht ganz einfach.
Nägel, Seil, etc. geht aber eindeutig zu weit. Das darf auch die Polizei nicht dulden.


----------



## Athabaske (20. September 2018)

Darum auch immer wichtig, Anzeige erstatten. Dann muss zumindest ein Ermittlungsverfahren eröffnet werden.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. September 2018)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Man muss nicht immer alles so dramatisieren. Klar ist es eine Art der Selbstjustiz, aber oft die einzige Möglichkeit. Die Polizei kann da wenig machen und solang niemand zu schaden kommt, nehmen die das teils doch gar nicht ernst. Ich fand das Vorgehen gut. Keiner kam zu schaden, niemandem wurde Gewalt angedroht oder gar angetan und das Problem ist aus der Welt.


Von der Hand zu weisen ist der Einwand aber nicht. Was, wenn der Jäger den Kackeschmierer erwischt? Ein Wort gibt das andere, der Waidmann hat ne Knarre (und leider oft genug auch einen gewissen Alkoholspiegel)...


----------



## S-H-A (20. September 2018)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Von der Hand zu weisen ist der Einwand aber nicht. Was, wenn der Jäger den Kackeschmierer erwischt? Ein Wort gibt das andere, der Waidmann hat ne Knarre (und leider oft genug auch einen gewissen Alkoholspiegel)...



Das Bild von dem schießwütigen Jäger ist falsch. Ich wurde in der Tat schon mal von einem Jäger indirekt mit einem Gewehr bedroht. Am Ende hat der Herr Jäger sich in die Hose gepinkelt. Das ist nur heiße Luft, selbst gut ausgebildete Soldaten können meist nur auf Menschen schießen wenn sie bedroht werden. Kenne da ein paar Beispiele persönlich. Die Hemmschwelle ist da sehr hoch.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. September 2018)

S-H-A schrieb:


> ... Ich wurde in der Tat schon mal von einem Jäger indirekt mit einem Gewehr bedroht. ...


Hat der seinen Jagdschein noch?


----------



## S-H-A (20. September 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Hat der seinen Jagdschein noch?



Ja klar, den hat er damals behalten. Die Polizei begrüßte ihn mit Handschlag und Namen. Ist aber schon viele Jahre her, der ist schon lange tot.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. September 2018)

Der Polizist wäre bei mir gleich mitgegangen!


----------



## Athabaske (20. September 2018)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Ja klar, den hat er damals behalten. Die Polizei begrüßte ihn mit Handschlag und Namen. Ist aber schon viele Jahre her, der ist schon lange tot.


...Auftragsmord?
...Heimarbeit?
...Vom E-Bike überfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (15. Oktober 2018)

Deutsche XCO Meisterin Elisabeth Brandau entdeckt Nagelfalle bei Stuttgart

https://www.facebook.com/EBSportGmbH/photos/a.1422750401365296/1910632129243785/?type=3&theater


----------



## write-only (15. Oktober 2018)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Deutsche XCO Meisterin Elisabeth Brandau entdeckt Nagelfalle bei Stuttgart
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/EBSportGmbH/photos/a.1422750401365296/1910632129243785/?type=3&theater


Wtf, Kollege von mir war da am Sonntag noch fahren...


----------



## hulster (16. Oktober 2018)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Darum auch immer wichtig, Anzeige erstatten. Dann muss zumindest ein Ermittlungsverfahren eröffnet werden.



Genau - und dann direkt Presse einbinden. Das hilft oftmals schon. Denn oftmals sind den Entsprechenden die möglichen Folgen nicht wirklich bewußt. Manchmal allerdings auch wirklich egal. Aber wenn die Konsequenzen vor Augen geführt werden hilft das - manchmal.


----------



## noocelo (16. Oktober 2018)

wen meinste mit "die entsprechenden"? die kriminellen?


----------



## write-only (16. Oktober 2018)

hulster schrieb:


> Denn oftmals sind den Entsprechenden die möglichen Folgen nicht wirklich bewußt


Das kann ich mir vielleicht noch vorstellen wenn jemand Stöcke auf den Weg legt, aber wenn jemand Bohrer in Platikkappen klebt und dann an einer schlecht einsehbaren Stelle vergräbt ist das wohl eher nicht der Fall.


----------



## ciao heiko (16. Oktober 2018)

write-only schrieb:


> Das kann ich mir vielleicht noch vorstellen wenn jemand Stöcke auf den Weg legt, aber wenn jemand Bohrer in Platikkappen klebt und dann an einer schlecht einsehbaren Stelle vergräbt ist das wohl eher nicht der Fall.


Die Bohrer in den Plastikkappen sind vor Ort wohl vorhanden. Die wurden von der US Armee dort an den Bäumen angebracht. Genaue Funktion ist mir aber unbekannt.
Es handelt sich um einen Weg, der von der US Armee für Märsche genutzt wird. Es ist aber kein abgezäuntes Militärgelände, sondern frei zugänglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (16. Oktober 2018)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> ... Genaue Funktion ist mir aber unbekannt. ...


Schauen aus wie Dämmstoffdübel/-befestigungen.
Haben trotzdem nix im Wald zu suchen!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. Oktober 2018)

Auch in der Stadt sollte man mittlerweile vorsichtig sein:
https://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/35235/4093560


----------



## Deleted 173968 (24. Oktober 2018)

Na super: https://m.augsburger-allgemeine.de/...ld-gespannt-Polizei-ermittelt-id52533781.html

Wie krank kann ein Hirn sein!!?


----------



## Bluesboy (5. November 2018)

Wieder ein Irrer, dieses Mal in Baden-Baden


----------



## Hannibalismus (9. November 2018)

Hab vor 2 Jahren zwei Stämme, die  auf dem Weg lagen, mitgenommen. War eigentlich ein Weg, den ich mit 10 schon mit meinem Vater gefahren bin, noch nicht mal einer der gebauten MTB-Trails. (Da hätte ich das am wenigsten erwartet...)
Wer auch immer das war hat das aber ziemlich geschickt gemacht, 2 Stämme, die eindeutig (Lotrecht zum Weg) hingelegt wurden mit einem Abstand von ungefähr 1,5 Metern. Den ersten hab ich übersprungen und bin dann in den zweiten voll reingerutscht.
Waren dann 11 Wochen Gips..

Machen konnte ich dagegen natürlich nichts...


----------



## Athabaske (10. November 2018)

Bitte übersetzen....


----------



## Bener (10. November 2018)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Bitte übersetzen....


Er ist nicht auf Sicht und vermutlich zu schnell gefahren und ist deswegen gestürzt.


----------



## cemetery (10. November 2018)

In Baden-Baden muss man zur Zeit wohl ganz besonders aufpassen: Gefährlicher Draht, Zeugen gesucht


----------



## Hannibalismus (10. November 2018)

Bener schrieb:


> Er ist nicht auf Sicht und vermutlich zu schnell gefahren und ist deswegen gestürzt.



Die Stämme lagen hinter einer Kurve, deswegen konnte ich nicht schnell genug reagieren.


----------



## Bener (10. November 2018)

Hannibalismus schrieb:


> Die Stämme lagen hinter einer Kurve, deswegen konnte ich nicht schnell genug reagieren.


Wenn hinter der Kurve ein Kind gestanden hätte, hättest Du schnell genug reagieren können??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (10. November 2018)

Hannibalismus schrieb:


> Die Stämme lagen hinter einer Kurve, deswegen konnte ich nicht schnell genug reagieren.


qed


----------



## Hannibalismus (10. November 2018)

Bener schrieb:


> Wenn hinter der Kurve ein Kind gestanden hätte, hättest Du schnell genug reagieren können??



Gute Frage,.. vielleicht hätte ich das Kind früher wahrgenommen...
Vielleicht auch nicht, wenn du das hören willst.
Allerdings kann man bei einem Kind zur Seite ausweichen, bei einem Baumstamm von 2m ist das schon schwieriger... es sei denn das Kind hätte auf dem Trail ein kleines Nickerchen gehalten


----------



## ruppidog (10. November 2018)

Hannibalismus schrieb:


> ...Machen konnte ich dagegen natürlich nichts...



Du armer Kerl, wie heimtückisch. Auf Sicht fahren ja sowieso nur Trottel. Und wer kann schon mit gefällten Bäumen im Wald rechnen, da müsste man ja Hellseher sein..


----------



## Hannibalismus (10. November 2018)

ruppidog schrieb:


> Du armer Kerl, wie heimtückisch. Auf Sicht fahren ja sowieso nur Trottel. Und wer kann schon mit gefällten Bäumen im Wald rechnen, da müsste man ja Hellseher sein..



Muss das wohl klar stellen... konnte leider nicht herausfinden wer das war, gar nicht wegen Anklage oder was auch immer, ich finds in erster Linie nicht cool, dass so etwas auf Wegen gemacht wird, die vielleicht auch mal Vater und Sohn Sonntagnachmittag zusammen fahren... 
Und die Stämme lagen da wohl schon absichtlich, ich glaube so was sieht man... von gefällten Bäumen findet man normalerweise eine Baumkrone oder andere Spuren.. ich hätte es auch lieber wenn es „ausversehen“ gewesen wäre, aber irgendjemand hatte ein Problem mit uns, und ich war nie unhöflich oder provokant gegenüber Wanderern oder Förstern.
Ist jetzt auch dann gut, oder?


----------



## Flauschinator (10. November 2018)

Hannibalismus schrieb:


> Muss das wohl klar stellen... konnte leider nicht herausfinden wer das war, gar nicht wegen Anklage oder was auch immer, ich finds in erster Linie nicht cool, dass so etwas auf Wegen gemacht wird, die vielleicht auch mal Vater und Sohn Sonntagnachmittag zusammen fahren...
> Und die Stämme lagen da wohl schon absichtlich, ich glaube so was sieht man... von gefällten Bäumen findet man normalerweise eine Baumkrone oder andere Spuren.. ich hätte es auch lieber wenn es „ausversehen“ gewesen wäre, aber irgendjemand hatte ein Problem mit uns, und ich war nie unhöflich oder provokant gegenüber Wanderern oder Förstern.
> Ist jetzt auch dann gut, oder?



Genau, irgendjemand hat ein Problem mit genau dir... Merkste selbst, ne?
Im Schwarzwald liegt so oft irgendwelches Gelumps so auf Wegen, dass man nicht mal zu Fuß gescheit durchkommt. Damit muss man im Wald rechnen und halt die Fahrweise entsprechend anpassen. Der Strava-KOM bringt dir im Sarg auch nix.
Oder wie Obelix so schön sagte: "Der Wald ist aber auch in einem schlechten Zustand, überall hat's Bäume."

Edit merkt noch an, dass Fallen trotzdem scheiße sind und Menschen, die welche stellen mal tüchtig der Popo versohlt gehört.

(Wer Sarkasmus findet, darf ihn behalten und sich nen Keks nehmen)


----------



## Athabaske (10. November 2018)

Hannibalismus schrieb:


> vielleicht auch mal Vater und Sohn Sonntagnachmittag zusammen fahren


...wenn einem keine Argumente mehr einfallen, bringt man Kinder ins Spiel.


----------



## Bener (10. November 2018)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...wenn einem keine Argumente mehr einfallen, bringt man Kinder ins Spiel.


Hey das mit den Kindern war ich...


----------



## decay (10. November 2018)

Finde ich nicht sonderlich fair wie hier mit dem Kollegen @Hannibalismus umgegangen wird ohne genaue Umstände zu kennen. Und selbst wenn es zum Teil eigenverschuldet ist braucht man sich nicht noch daran zu ergötzen.

Trauriges Bild gebt ihr ab...


----------



## TTT (11. November 2018)

Ich kann jetzt nicht erkennen, dass sich jemand daran ergötzt. Vielmehr sehe ich den Versuch ihn darauf aufmerksam zu machen, dass die Fahrweise Andere gefährdet. 


Hannibalismus schrieb:


> Gute Frage,.. vielleicht hätte ich das Kind früher wahrgenommen...
> Vielleicht auch nicht, wenn du das hören willst.
> Allerdings kann man bei einem Kind zur Seite ausweichen


Nur würde ein Kind (warum muss es immer ein Kind sein? Jeder andere Waldbenutzer hat doch das gleiche Recht auf Unversehrtheit) evtl. auch versuchen der Kollision auszuweichen und dabei dann genau ins Rad springen.



Hannibalismus schrieb:


> und ich war nie unhöflich oder provokant gegenüber Wanderern oder Förstern.


Und das sind doch die Aussagen, mit denen er neues Öl ins Feuer gißt. Zu einem rücksichtvollen Miteinander braucht es eben viel mehr, als nur nicht unfreundlich zu sein.
Jeder macht mal Fehler, schätzt sich selber falsch ein oder wird von einem Baumstamm überrascht. Aber dann von einer Falle zu reden und die Schuld bei Anderen zu suchen, statt sein eigenes Tun zu hinterfragen und sich einzugestehen, dass die eigene Fahrweise nicht angepaßt war. Und ich finde es richtig, so etwas hier dann nicht auf sich beruhen zu lassen, sondern zu sagen "überdenk mal deine Fahrweise, du gefährdest Andere und wir haben auch so schon genug Probleme mit der Akzeptanz".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (11. November 2018)

Mag ja durchaus sein, aber in diesem Thread soll es doch um "Absichtliche Fallen" gehen und nicht um die möglicherweise falsche Fahrweise. Das sind meines Erachtens zwei verschiedene Dinge, das eine rechtfertigt nicht das andere. Aber nur das eine soll hier Thema sein.


----------



## Flauschinator (11. November 2018)

TTT schrieb:


> Und das sind doch die Aussagen, mit denen er neues Öl ins Feuer gißt. Zu einem rücksichtvollen Miteinander braucht es eben viel mehr, als nur nicht unfreundlich zu sein.
> Jeder macht mal Fehler, schätzt sich selber falsch ein oder wird von einem Baumstamm überrascht. Aber dann von einer Falle zu reden und die Schuld bei Anderen zu suchen, statt sein eigenes Tun zu hinterfragen und sich einzugestehen, dass die eigene Fahrweise nicht angepaßt war. Und ich finde es richtig, so etwas hier dann nicht auf sich beruhen zu lassen, sondern zu sagen "überdenk mal deine Fahrweise, du gefährdest Andere und wir haben auch so schon genug Probleme mit der Akzeptanz".



Genau so ist es.. Am Ende denkt sich so ein Wirrkopf aufgrund einer unangenehmen Begegnung "diesen rücksichtslosen Mountainbikern zeig ichs jetzt!", stellt eine solche Falle und es trifft am Ende jemand völlig anderen, der sich im Wald immer respektvoll und freundlich gegenüber anderen Nutzergruppen verhalten hat.
Und solche Wirrköpfe gibt es, ich wurde auch schon auf einem geraden, breiten Asphaltweg von einem älteren Herrn angepöbelt, dem ich entgegen (!) kam, obwohl ich vor der Begegnung schon stark runtergebremst hatte. Manche Leute haben leider einen Hass auf alles, nicht in ihr Weltbild passt, da muss man nicht noch zusätzlich Öl ins Feuer gießen.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (13. November 2018)

Ich habe Ende August mit einem Kumpel zusammen auch zwei - vermutlich absichtlich gestellte - Fallen gefunden.

Relativ zu Beginn des Trails fiel uns in einem schmalen Abschnitt, an welchen links und rechts dichte Büsche wachsen, eine "Schlaufe" auf. 
Diese Schlaufe war mit einem Zweig eines neben dem Trail stehenden Baum geformt und hing auf Kopfhöhe mitten über dem Trail, direkt nach einer recht steilen Stelle. 
Diese Schlaufe haben wir zum Glück rechtzeitig erkannt und dann entfernt.

Einige Meter weiter, ebenfalls kurz nach einer steilen Stelle fanden wir folgendes:



 

Ebenfalls auf Kopfhöhe und ganz sicher nicht so gewachsen. Wir konnten uns beide gerade noch drunter durch ducken.

Eine Woche zurvor, als wir ebenfalls auf diesem Trail unterwegs waren, stand dieser Baum noch nicht so. Wir haben den umgebogenen Baum entsprechend gelöst, sodass der Trail wieder frei war.


----------



## beuze1 (16. Dezember 2018)

3 Jahre für Fallensteller! 
https://www.sueddeutsche.de/bayern/...-als-drei-jahre-haft-fuer-jaehrigen-1.3791266

und für den Richter


----------



## Rajesh (4. April 2019)

Jetzt auch im LK Kelheim
https://www.mittelbayerische.de/reg...-schocken-mountainbiker-21078-art1767587.html


----------



## Athabaske (5. April 2019)

beuze1 schrieb:


> 3 Jahre für Fallensteller!
> https://www.sueddeutsche.de/bayern/...-als-drei-jahre-haft-fuer-jaehrigen-1.3791266
> 
> und für den Richter


...wäre jetzt nur interessant wie der Fall im altersmäßig umgekehrten Fall wäre. Ein gestürzter 20jähriger und ein 60jähriger Fallensteller?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (5. April 2019)

Ungeachtet dessen, sind meiner Meinung nach 3 Jahre deutlich zu wenig. Wer in den Wald geht, um derartige "Fallen" aufzubauen, handelt ganz klar mit Vorsatz und nimmt den Tod eines Menschen billigend in Kauf. Wer mit 18 Jahren zur Wahl geht und mit seiner Stimme, etwas überspitzt, das Schicksal von über 83 Millionen beeinflusst, der ist auch in der Lage zu sehen, dass er mit mit dem Herstellen dieser Fallen, Menschen umbringen kann.


----------



## Sun on Tour (5. April 2019)

https://www.mittelbayerische.de/region/kelheim/strafrechtlich-schwerwiegend-21028-art1767585.html


----------



## Athabaske (5. April 2019)

> Bei schweren Schäden könnte man Leistungen nach dem Opferentschädigungsgesetz beanspruchen oder man müsste wohl an Hilfseinrichtungen herantreten.


...na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Bei Unfällen sollte längst für alle Geschädigten eine staatliche Übernahme aller Kosten eingeführt werden. Dann würde sich auch die Motivation solche Fallensteller zu ermitteln erhöhen...


----------



## beuze1 (5. April 2019)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...wäre jetzt nur interessant wie der Fall im altersmäßig umgekehrten Fall wäre. Ein gestürzter 20jähriger und ein 60jähriger Fallensteller?



in den meisten Fällen wird es ja so sein und ich gehe davon aus, das die Gerichte da keinen unterschied machen.


----------



## hulster (8. April 2019)

Flauschinator schrieb:


> Edit merkt noch an, dass Fallen trotzdem scheiße sind und Menschen, die welche stellen mal tüchtig der Popo versohlt gehört.



Man sollte hier auch immer das Thema des Threads im Hinterkopf behalten.
Der Begriff ist "FALLEN" - hier geht es nicht um die übliche Stöckchen- oder auch Baumstammlegerei.
Hier geht es um Heimtücke, Sachen die NICHT ohne weiteres erkennbar sind UND ein hohes Verletzungsrisiko bieten.


----------



## Pfannenschlag (8. April 2019)

https://www.hna.de/lokales/northeim...annt-schwerer-unfall-verhindert-12145684.html

 So, nun auch in meinem Heimatrevier. Sonst gab es hier auch nur die üblichen Stöckchenschubser. jetzt wird wegen versuchter schwerer Körperverletzung ermittelt. Für mich ist das versuchte Tötung.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (14. April 2019)

decay schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht sonderlich fair wie hier mit dem Kollegen @Hannibalismus umgegangen wird ohne genaue Umstände zu kennen. Und selbst wenn es zum Teil eigenverschuldet ist braucht man sich nicht noch daran zu ergötzen.
> 
> Trauriges Bild gebt ihr ab...


So ist die IBC . Habe hier auch mal beschrieben dass ich von einem Autofahrer übersehen und angefahren wurde. Kamen dann auch lauter Schlaumeier hier auf diese Art daher.


----------



## --- (20. April 2019)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Habe hier auch mal beschrieben dass ich von einem Autofahrer übersehen und angefahren wurde.


In dem Fall hat aber ER die Baumstämme übersehen und angefahren. Bemerkst du den Unterschied?


----------



## Nightfly.666 (21. April 2019)

Ja der Fahrer ist schuld wenn er in die Falle fährt. Logo er fährt ja auch. Schuld ist der Fallensteller nur wenn er ihn aktiv in die Falle wirft. und Fallen dürfen überall aufgestellt werden wo kleine Mädchen stehen könnten.


----------



## ruppidog (21. April 2019)

Natürlich ist niemals der Fahrer schuld der nicht stehen bleiben konnte. Was weiss schon die Strassenverkehrsordnung..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prince67 (21. April 2019)

Baumstämme und Äste im Wald sind keine Fallen.

Wenn es danach ginge, dann hat jemand zZ alle 100m eine Falle im Wald gestellt, nur weil die Forstarbeiter noch nicht jeden Schneebruch und Windbruch weggeräumt haben.


----------



## XCMaschine (23. April 2019)

Bei mir im LK Kronach gibt es auch viele Hater, die letztens gleich mehrere Stämme auf dem Trail quergelegt haben. Wir müssen mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen und respektvoll mit den Anderen umgehen. Dann können wir das selbe von ihnen erwarten.


----------



## hulster (24. April 2019)

XCMaschine schrieb:


> . Wir müssen mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen und respektvoll mit den Anderen umgehen.



JA!!!



XCMaschine schrieb:


> .  Dann können wir das selbe von ihnen erwarten.



NEIN!!!! und das liegt nicht am Sport

-    man sieht es im Straßenverkehr
-    oder die Familie die für sich den 10m!!! breiten Forstweg KOMPLETT in anspruch nimmt und glaubt alle müssen Rücksicht nehmen, da Familie und Kinder
-    Die Hundebesitzer mit unangeleinten Hunden die NICHT erzogen sind und glauben man müsse langsam fahren.
-   etc

Diese egozentrischen Leute gibt es in jeder Gruppe, MTBler eingeschlossen. Das wirst du nicht rauskriegen. Nur durch harte Strafen.
Fast alle Gesetzestextes beginnen im $1 mit gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme, insbesondere StVO und Waldgesetz - wen interessierts in Deutschland?
In anderen Ländern funktioniert Straßenverkehr nur besser, weil VIEL härter/teuerer bestraft wird.

Meine Erfahrung - meistens funktioniert das Miteinander sehr gut. Bei allen anderen ist aber jede Form der Diskussion verschwendete Lebenzeit, weil es nicht um die Sache geht, sondern in seiner (scheinbar eigenene) kleinen Welt ungestört von anderen Lebens zu wollen, ohne Rücksicht auf andere.


----------



## hfly (29. April 2019)

hulster schrieb:


> In anderen Ländern funktioniert Straßenverkehr nur besser, weil VIEL härter/teuerer bestraft wird.



Warst du schon in anderen Ländern?

Bis auf Schweiz kenne ich jetzt kaum ein Land in dem Strassenverkehr besser funktioniert.



> Meine Erfahrung - meistens funktioniert das Miteinander sehr gut. Bei allen anderen ist aber jede Form der Diskussion verschwendete Lebenzeit, weil es nicht um die Sache geht, sondern in seiner (scheinbar eigenene) kleinen Welt ungestört von anderen Lebens zu wollen, ohne Rücksicht auf andere.



Höhere Strafe bringt gar nichts.
Das ist kein Problem der Strafe sondern ein Problem der Mentalität.

Die deutsche Mentalität ist das Problem. Wir sind Beklage-Meister.

Schon erlebt und oft gehört: In Italien applaudieren Wanderer wenn man ein schwieriges Stück meistert, ausser deutsche Touristen die motzen.

Dein Post jedoch hat das selbe deutschen Mentalitäts Problem:
In anderen Ländern regt man sich nicht darüber auf wenn eine Familie den Weg blockiert. Dann macht man kurz langsam, grüsst nett und weiter gehts.

Das ist genau das selbe Motzen wie jenes der Wanderer. 

Sobald sich der Deutsche im Recht fühlt ( egal ob er es ist oder nicht ) wird darauf gepocht. 

Mein Tip: Selber entspannter werden dann kann man auch von anderen entspanntheit erwarten. Es fällt einem kein Zacken aus der Krone wenn eine Familie mal den ganzen Weg in Anspruch nimmt und nicht hinter einander herläuft.


----------



## wenus (29. April 2019)

Was wäre das für ein Land, in dem eine Familie beim Sonntagsspaziergang im Wald im Entenmarsch hintereinander her laufen müssten.


----------



## hulster (29. April 2019)

hfly schrieb:


> Warst du schon in anderen Ländern?
> 
> Bis auf Schweiz kenne ich jetzt kaum ein Land in dem Strassenverkehr besser funktioniert.



Nicht ernst gemeint - oder? Ich finde in egal wo - Benelux, Frankreich, Italien, Östereich, Schweiz, funktioniert Straßenverkehr besser als hier.
Selbst Italien, wo man sich vielleicht über den ungewohnten Fahrstil wundern darf, wird wesentlich partnerschaftlicher miteinander umgegangen.
In Deutschland dagegen wird auf die vermeintlichen eigenen Rechte gepocht und der §1 VÖLLIG verdrängt. DAS verursacht Staus, Unfälle, Verkehrschaos.
Und genaus ist es im Wald - vermeintliche eigenen Rechte und §1 ist geistig gestrichen.....


----------



## hfly (29. April 2019)

hulster schrieb:


> Nicht ernst gemeint - oder? Ich finde in egal wo - Benelux, Frankreich, Italien, Östereich, Schweiz, funktioniert Straßenverkehr besser als hier.


https://de.statista.com/statistik/d...e/anzahl-der-verkehrsunfaelle-mit-todesfolge/

In allen Ländern ( ausser Schweiz) die du nanntest gibt's mehr Verkehrstote als in DE. Und das obwohl keine Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung. 

Österreich... nirgends gibts mehr Falschfahrer
Italien ... nicht dein ernst oder? Gefühlt 50% der Autos hat Beulen und Macken weil es gang und gebe ist sich überall reinzudrängen. 

Wird zusehr offtopic, aber irgendwie scheinst du in einer anderen Parallelwelt zu leben als ich.


----------



## RuhrpottGigant (29. April 2019)

Sorry. Falscher Thread


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. April 2019)

wenus schrieb:


> Was wäre das für ein Land, in dem eine Familie beim Sonntagsspaziergang im Wald im Entenmarsch hintereinander her laufen müssten.


Was auch mit keiner Silbe gesagt wurde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wenus (29. April 2019)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Was auch mit keiner Silbe gesagt wurde...


Ein Satz vorher vielleicht in etwa ?


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. April 2019)

OK, anders: Es wurde mit keiner Silbe gefordert 

Zwischen "im Entenmarsch hintereinander gehen" und "nicht den ganzen Platz mit möglichst wenigen Leuten für sich zu beanspruchen" gibt es jedenfalls einen Unterschied - und damit beziehe ich mich nicht explizit auf deine Aussage.


----------



## Athabaske (29. April 2019)

Es geht immer nur das Extrem.

Gänsemarsch oder Phalanx, Grauwerte sind unmöglich...


----------



## wenus (29. April 2019)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Es geht immer nur das Extrem.
> 
> Gänsemarsch oder Phalanx, Grauwerte sind unmöglich...


Ok, Gänsemarsch ist vielleicht übertrieben. Aber prinzipiell sollte eine Familie schon das Recht haben den kompletten Forstweg zu nutzen. Ist doch keine Autobahn und auch keine Fahrradrennstrecke.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (29. April 2019)

Ich habe mir angewöhnt wenn ich auf Fussgänger treffe rechtzeitig zu klingeln (habe eine laute Klingel/Spurcycle Bell Klon) , wenn ich merke man macht mir aktiv Platz, bedanke ich mich und fahre mit verringerte Geschwindigkeit vorbei.

Merke ich, man macht mir keinen Platz bremse ich ab und klingel noch mal - und fahre langsam vorbei - ganz oft erlebe ich das die leute "träumen" und ganz erschrocken sind obwohl ich 3m hinter ihnen laut geklingelt habe  Warum auch nicht - viele bewegen sich im Wald um Abzuschalten, da denke ich da kann man so ein Geräusch mal nicht wahrnehmen. Ich bewege mich auch im Wald um abzuschalten, nur ist meine Wahrnehmung eine andere da ich mich zügig bewege .... Leute mit Kinderhorden kriegen es teilweise gar nicht mit wenn man lautlos, selbst mit Klingelzeichen an rauscht.

Bei Leuten mit Hunden - selbst an der Leine - verringere ich merklich meine Geschwindigkeit und fahre langsam vorbei - auch bei genügend Abstand rase ich definitiv nicht an denen vorbei.

Bei Pferden & Fuhrwerken, die mir entgegenkommen bleibe ich stehen und warte bis sie an mir vorbei sind - Pferde & Fuhrwerken die sich vor mir bewegen klingel ich auch an und frage durch rufen ob ich vorbei kann - gerade Pferde können panisch reagieren.

Ich fühl mich besser und die Resonanz ist meistens positiv wenn ich aktiv Rücksicht nehme, sicherlich gibt es immer Arschlöcher die kein Platz machen oder absichtlich den Weg versperren. 

Vor gar nicht so langer Zeit bin ich auch noch entsprechend schnell an Hunde plus Führer vorbei gerast und habe überhaupt nicht verstanden, warum man mich so böse anschaut .... dann habe ich mal die Empfindung von Hundeführern gelesen wenn man an denen mit nicht angepasster Geschwindigkeit vorbeifährt, und auch die von Pferdebesitzen, dann ist ein Umdenken in mir stattgefunden - ich breche mir keinen Zacken aus der Krone wenn ich Rücksicht nehme, ich fahre ja keine Rennen und die Wege zu meinen entsprechenden Routen sind halt nah an Wohngebieten und entsprechend mit Leuten gespickt, ich fühle mich besser und das Echo der anderen Teilnehmer Zu fuss ist durchaus Positiv ..


----------



## Athabaske (29. April 2019)

wenus schrieb:


> Ok, Gänsemarsch ist vielleicht übertrieben. Aber prinzipiell sollte eine Familie schon das Recht haben den kompletten Forstweg zu nutzen. Ist doch keine Autobahn und auch keine Fahrradrennstrecke.


...man kann viele Rechte haben und man kann trotzdem Rücksicht nehmen - in beide Richtungen.

Man kann, keiner muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## below (29. April 2019)

hulster schrieb:


> [...]
> -    man sieht es im Straßenverkehr
> -    oder die Familie die für sich den 10m!!! breiten Forstweg KOMPLETT in anspruch nimmt und glaubt alle müssen Rücksicht nehmen, da Familie und Kinder
> -    Die Hundebesitzer mit unangeleinten Hunden die NICHT erzogen sind und glauben man müsse langsam fahren.
> ...



Also ist die Familie egozentrisch, die gemütlich im Wald(!!!) spazieren geht, oder der Hundebesitzer? Aber auf gar keinen Fall Du, der Du Dich außer stand fühlst dein Tempo kurz zu reduzieren?

Um mal Dein Beispiel aus dem Ausland aufzugreifen: Ich stimme Dir zu, dass dort oft vieles gelassener gehandhabt wird, kenne ich sehr gut aus Italien. Ob Kinder, die im Restaurant spielend umher rennen, Hunde die einfach frei durch die Gegend laufen und keiner darauf achtet, ob da gerade irgendwer kommt. Autofahrer, denen es schnurz ist, ob sie Deine Karre gerade beim Ausparken etwas verschoben haben.

Gerade den Umgang mit Kindern in der Öffentlichkeit, in Restaurants etc. genieße ich dort sehr. Irgendwie passt Deine Ausdrucksweise, insbesondere mit den genannten Beispielen, aber überhaupt nicht zu dieser "Gelassenheit".


----------



## Black-Under (29. April 2019)

wenus schrieb:


> Ok, Gänsemarsch ist vielleicht übertrieben. Aber prinzipiell sollte eine Familie schon das Recht haben den kompletten Forstweg zu nutzen. Ist doch keine Autobahn und auch keine Fahrradrennstrecke.



Ja aber es gibt eben auch Gruppen die bewußt den ganzen Weg benutzen, damit man eben nicht vorbeikommt.


----------



## prince67 (29. April 2019)

wenus schrieb:


> Aber prinzipiell sollte eine Familie schon das Recht haben den kompletten Forstweg zu nutzen


Ja, solange sie andere dadurch nicht behindern.
Nicht nur Radfahrer müssen Rücksicht nehmen, sondern auch die Fußgänger. Darum heißt es auch gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme.
Ich hab schon oft genug erlebt, dass sich auf mein Klingeln zwar einer umgedreht hat, aber dann ist trotzdem keiner zur Seite gegangen. Das sind meist Gruppen mit Kindern.


----------



## hulster (29. April 2019)

below schrieb:


> Also ist die Familie egozentrisch, die gemütlich im Wald(!!!) spazieren geht, oder der Hundebesitzer? Aber auf gar keinen Fall Du, der Du Dich außer stand fühlst dein Tempo kurz zu reduzieren?
> 
> Um mal Dein Beispiel aus dem Ausland aufzugreifen: Ich stimme Dir zu, dass dort oft vieles gelassener gehandhabt wird, kenne ich sehr gut aus Italien. Ob Kinder, die im Restaurant spielend umher rennen, Hunde die einfach frei durch die Gegend laufen und keiner darauf achtet, ob da gerade irgendwer kommt. Autofahrer, denen es schnurz ist, ob sie Deine Karre gerade beim Ausparken etwas verschoben haben.
> 
> Gerade den Umgang mit Kindern in der Öffentlichkeit, in Restaurants etc. genieße ich dort sehr. Irgendwie passt Deine Ausdrucksweise, insbesondere mit den genannten Beispielen, aber überhaupt nicht zu dieser "Gelassenheit".



Typische Schwarz-Weiß Malerei wie auch schon in einem Vor-Beitrag "Gänsemarsch". Hier ist von GEGENSEITIGER Rücksichtnahme die Rede. Und das bedeutet, dass ich auf einer Waldautobahn nicht die komplette Wegbreite in Anspruch nehme. Und zwar vorausschauend und nicht erst nach dreimaliger Aufforderung.


----------



## hfly (29. April 2019)

Also ganz ehrlich, ich fahre ca 200 KM pro Woche auf dem Fahrrad ( Forstwege und Trails). Ich fahre wohl nicht oft genug, denn dieses Familie blockiert den ganzen Forstweg kenne ich nicht aus eigener Erfahrung.

Seit ihr nur auf den absoluten angesagten Forstwegen in unmittelbarer Grosstadtnähe unterwegs oder weshalb ist eure Erfahrung so unterschiedlich zu meiner?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (29. April 2019)

hfly schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich, ich fahre ca 200 KM pro Woche auf dem Fahrrad ( Forstwege und Trails). Ich fahre wohl nicht oft genug, denn dieses Familie blockiert den ganzen Forstweg kenne ich nicht aus eigener Erfahrung.
> 
> Seit ihr nur auf den absoluten angesagten Forstwegen in unmittelbarer Grosstadtnähe unterwegs oder weshalb ist eure Erfahrung so unterschiedlich zu meiner?



Dito - ist mir in den letzten Jahren auch noch nie untergekommen, dagegen aber Gruppen von Hundeführern mit min 3-4 Hunden auf den  Ortschaftsnahen Fuss & Fahrradwegen - die fühlen sich in der Gruppe stark und machen tatsächlich eher ungern Platz. 
Da muss ich zugeben, die mir unsympathischste Gruppe der möglichen Begegnungen, aber auch hier spreche ich von Einzelfällen ....


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. April 2019)

hfly schrieb:


> Seit ihr nur auf den absoluten angesagten Forstwegen in unmittelbarer Grosstadtnähe unterwegs oder weshalb ist eure Erfahrung so unterschiedlich zu meiner?


Die muss man als Großstädter zwangsweise regelmäßig benutzen. Traurig aber wahr.


----------



## Black-Under (30. April 2019)

hfly schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich, ich fahre ca 200 KM pro Woche auf dem Fahrrad ( Forstwege und Trails). Ich fahre wohl nicht oft genug, denn dieses Familie blockiert den ganzen Forstweg kenne ich nicht aus eigener Erfahrung.
> 
> Seit ihr nur auf den absoluten angesagten Forstwegen in unmittelbarer Grosstadtnähe unterwegs oder weshalb ist eure Erfahrung so unterschiedlich zu meiner?



Leider hier im Siebengebirge Alltag.


----------



## wenus (2. Mai 2019)

hulster schrieb:


> Typische Schwarz-Weiß Malerei wie auch schon in einem Vor-Beitrag "Gänsemarsch". Hier ist von GEGENSEITIGER Rücksichtnahme die Rede. Und das bedeutet, dass ich auf einer Waldautobahn nicht die komplette Wegbreite in Anspruch nehme. Und zwar vorausschauend und nicht erst nach dreimaliger Aufforderung.


Bist Du nie mit einer Bikegruppe unterwegs, wo dann die ganze Wegbreite benutzt wird ?


----------



## skaster (2. Mai 2019)

wenus schrieb:


> Bist Du nie mit einer Bikegruppe unterwegs, wo dann die ganze Wegbreite benutzt wird ?


Wahrscheinlich schon, aber man zwingt dann bestimmt keinen Fußgänger dazu in die Büsche zu springen um weiter die komplette Wegbreite zu nutzen.
Du verstehst anscheinend nicht den Unterschied zwischen "wir nutzen den gesamten Weg und wenn jemand kommt, dann machen wir Platz" und "WIR nutzen jeden cm Wegbreite und DU bist UNS egal, sieh doch zu wie DU an UNS vorbeikommst, denn WIR machen für DICH keinen Platz"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (2. Mai 2019)

wenus schrieb:


> Bist Du nie mit einer Bikegruppe unterwegs, wo dann die ganze Wegbreite benutzt wird ?



Nöh - wir nehmen Rücksicht.


----------



## hardtails (2. Mai 2019)

wenus schrieb:


> Bist Du nie mit einer Bikegruppe unterwegs, wo dann die ganze Wegbreite benutzt wird ?



Da nimmt man Rücksicht und fährt auch Mal hintereinander

Aber ich frag mich was das alles mit dem ehemaligen vernünftigen Thread zu einem unvernünftigen Thema zu tun hat?


----------



## Logic (2. Mai 2019)

Ich zitiere mich einfach mal:


Logic schrieb:


> Ursprünglich habe dieses Thema abonniert, um verfolgen zu können, wo irgendwelche Leute Fallen aufbauen.
> Scheint aber ein Rechts- und Urteils-Diskussionsthread oder _Sabbelthread _zu sein.
> 
> Mein Fehler.


----------



## wenus (3. Mai 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Da nimmt man Rücksicht und fährt auch Mal hintereinander
> 
> Aber ich frag mich was das alles mit dem ehemaligen vernünftigen Thread zu einem unvernünftigen Thema zu tun hat?


Genau das mein ich, man fährt auch mal (!) hinterher, von den Fußgängern verlangt man, dass immer eine Spur für Radfahrer frei bleibt. Schöne Rücksichtnahme !


----------



## Athabaske (3. Mai 2019)

Wie immer ist das Problem, es gibt Arschlöcher auf beiden Seiten. Nicht die Art der Fortbewegung hat darauf Einfluss sonder der Charakter der Menschen.


----------



## engineer (8. Mai 2019)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Wie immer ist das Problem, es gibt Arschlöcher auf beiden Seiten. Nicht die Art der Fortbewegung hat darauf Einfluss sonder der Charakter der Menschen.



Kann schon sein, aber ich habe noch nie einen Radfahrer gesehen, der absichtlich einen Fussgänger angerempelt hätte. Fussgänger, die diese Neigung haben und das versucht haben, aber schon etliche. Das sind eben Leute, die kein Fahrrad fahren, nur Auto, dort alle Radfahrer auf die Gehwege zwingen wollen und auf das Rechtsfahrgebot pochen. Sobald sie aber mit ihrem Auto den Waldparkplatz erreicht haben, werden sie zu Fussgänger, die keinen Radfahrer um sich herum dulden.

Natürlich ist das nicht die Mehrheit, aber viele ärgern und erschrecken sich. Leider kapieren sie nicht, dass sie mit ihrem Auto bei Radfahrern genau dasselbe machen, nur noch viel gefährlicher.

Die Gefahr im Wald für Fussgänger sind aber gar nicht die MTB-ler, sondern die Wölfe. Wenn immer mehr von denen gelernt haben, dass ihnen die bierbäuchigen Säcke, die da am Sonntag lautstark umwehplärren und die Natur auf sich aufmerksam machen. nichts antun, werden die Wölfe interessiert kommen und probieren, sich was zu holen. An Menschen gewöhnte Keas und Affen tun das ja auch.


----------



## xxxT (8. Mai 2019)

engineer schrieb:


> Kann schon sein, aber ich habe noch nie einen Radfahrer gesehen, der absichtlich einen Fussgänger angerempelt hätte. Fussgänger, die diese Neigung haben und das versucht haben, aber schon etliche. Das sind eben Leute, die kein Fahrrad fahren, nur Auto, dort alle Radfahrer auf die Gehwege zwingen wollen und auf das Rechtsfahrgebot pochen. Sobald sie aber mit ihrem Auto den Waldparkplatz erreicht haben, werden sie zu Fussgänger, die keinen Radfahrer um sich herum dulden.
> 
> Natürlich ist das nicht die Mehrheit, aber viele ärgern und erschrecken sich. Leider kapieren sie nicht, dass sie mit ihrem Auto bei Radfahrern genau dasselbe machen, nur noch viel gefährlicher.
> 
> Die Gefahr im Wald für Fussgänger sind aber gar nicht die MTB-ler, sondern die Wölfe. Wenn immer mehr von denen gelernt haben, dass ihnen die bierbäuchigen Säcke, die da am Sonntag lautstark umwehplärren und die Natur auf sich aufmerksam machen. nichts antun, werden die Wölfe interessiert kommen und probieren, sich was zu holen. An Menschen gewöhnte Keas und Affen tun das ja auch.


Heute haben sich n paar Nebelkrähen mein frühstück einverleibt .n Brötchen und ne käsestange.nur weil ich meinen Rucksack nicht zugemacht habe. Verflixte Bande ..
Als fallen für Radfahrer sehe ich eher die Abflussgitter auf manchen strassen an,die 10cm unter der Fahrbahn liegen und natürlich auf dem Radweg..
Klar ,Leute die irgendwelchen Scheiss auf trails packen, gehört das "Handwerk" gelegt


----------



## GeneralStone (8. Mai 2019)

xxxT schrieb:


> Als fallen für Radfahrer sehe ich eher die Abflussgitter auf manchen strassen an,die 10cm unter der Fahrbahn liegen und natürlich auf dem Radweg..
> Klar ,Leute die irgendwelchen Scheiss auf trails packen, gehört das "Handwerk" gelegt


Und das Strassenverkehrsamt, welches Schlaglöcher (abgesackter Gullideckel) hinnimmt und Radwege im Zickzack über die Strasse führt welche dann dann für Autos eine Spurbreite von einem Meter und für Radfahrer eine Breite von 0,5 Meter enden


----------



## sauerlaender75 (5. Juni 2019)

Bei uns jetzt auch ... ist 5min von mir entfernt .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (5. Juni 2019)

Der Artikel hat einen komischen "Beigeschmack" ...man hat das Gefühl, dass die Empörung über "illegale Wege" größer ist als die Schnürre selber. Aber wenn einer schon verlangt nur Wege zu fahren, "die auch von Autos befahrbar seien", dann ist eigentlich alles gesagt.


----------



## hardtails (5. Juni 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Bei uns jetzt auch ... ist 5min von mir entfernt .....
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 870437


was isn das für ein schmierblatt?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (5. Juni 2019)

Ich kann jetzt nach dem Bild nicht erkennen um welchen Trail es sich handelt. Das da unterhalb parkende Auto macht mich stutzig. Könnte sein das das letzte Stück ist wo man dann auf einem Fuss & Radweg gelangen könnte - dort taumeln sich auch viele "militanten" Hundeführerrotten. Den Radweg meide ich allein wenn es nur geht ...

Ich persönlich fahre die Trails die auch im Zuge des P-Wegs Marathons genommen werden, weswegen ich denke das diese auch erlaubt sind - ja sind eng, ja man trifft auch Fussgänger. Der Hestenbergtrail ist einer der im Zuge des P-Wegs gefahren wird - dort steht sogar an eine Stelle dieses Schild:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bilder-und-impressionen.798745/page-3#post-14470487

@skwal83 - unsere örtliche Tageszeitung 

ja, die Ansichten dort schon komisch - wobei die Zeitung nur das wiedergibt was andere (Der förster) von sich gegeben haben


----------



## scratch_a (5. Juni 2019)

Warum wurde nicht erwähnt, dass sich bei Fallen auch andere Naturnutzer und Tiere verletzten könnten, die nicht "illegal" unterwegs sind? 
Ein guter Bericht hätte zu der Meinung der Förster evtl. auch die Gesetzeslage angesprochen, was befahren werden darf. Aber die Anspielungen über die Illegalität von Trailsn sollten bei so einem Vergehen ja überhaupt keine Rolle spielen. Das sind zwei paar verschiedene Schuhe, aber es wird dadurch suggeriert, dass die Radler ja auch selber mit Schuld seien, wenn sie dann da lang fahren und somit wird das Vergehen verharmlost. Könnte von der Art genauso in unserer lokalen Zeitung stehen, deshalb lese ich sie auch kaum noch


----------



## sauerlaender75 (5. Juni 2019)

Stimme ich dir zu vor allem - die beiden Trails die es dort in unmittelbarer Nähe gibt - werden im Zuge des P-Wegs Marathons offiziell gefahren - deswegen gehe ich davon auch, das dieses außerhalb der Veranstaltung erlaubt ist!? 

Die Strecke wird das ganze Jahr, auch zwecks Trainingszwecken regelmäßig gefahren.


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Juni 2019)

Sogar in mehr als der Hälfte des Textes geht es um das illegale (?) Befahren der Wege statt um das illegale Spannen der Schnüre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (5. Juni 2019)

Das ist doch in NRW oder?
Wenn das dann kein Naturschutzgebiet ist, gilt dort das NRW Waldgesetz und das erlaubt das fahren auf festen Wegen, wie die entstanden sind spielt dabei keine Rolle (dazu gibt es sogar ein Urteil)


----------



## sauerlaender75 (5. Juni 2019)

Jupp - ist NRW 

hier die beiden mir bekannten (offiziellen) Trails - keine Wanderwege oder Forststrassen


----------



## Black-Under (5. Juni 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Jupp - ist NRW
> 
> hier die beiden mir bekannten (offiziellen) Trails - keine Wanderwege oder Forststrassen



Aber feste Wege, also hat der Jagdpächter mal wieder Mumpitz erzählt.
Selbst wenn der Weg von einem Tier angelegt und verfestigt wurde zählt das als fester Weg.
Überhaupt warum wird dort der Jagdpächter befragt, der hat im Wald nicht mehr Rechte als ein MTBler.


----------



## Gurkenhobel (5. Juni 2019)

engineer schrieb:


> Kann schon sein, aber ich habe noch nie einen Radfahrer gesehen, der absichtlich einen Fussgänger angerempelt hätte.


Dann komme mich mal besuchen. Hier sind an der Straße rechts und links zwei Gehwege (nur Gehwege) und gefühlt fährt jeder (!) Radfahrer auf einem der Gehwege (gerne auch mal in die falsche Richtung) und wehe, du machst als Fußgänger keinen Platz. Die knallen die auch aus dem Weg.


----------



## dopero (5. Juni 2019)

Das hat bei mir mal einer probiert. Dumm nur das ich gerade mein Motorrad geparkt hatte und zu einem Geschäft gelaufen bin. Er ist dann an meinem Ellbogenprotektor "abgeprallt" und sein Lenker hat in den Maschendrahtzaun eingehakt. Hatte was von Schildkröte auf dem Rücken, wie er so da lag.


----------



## prince67 (5. Juni 2019)

Gurkenhobel schrieb:


> jeder (!) Radfahrer


Du auch?


----------



## Gurkenhobel (6. Juni 2019)

Nein, da ich das Grundstück immer hinten durch den Garten verlasse.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (6. Juni 2019)

Für die Webausgabe des Artikel wurde das ganze schon in der Überschrift weiter entkräftet :

*Am Hestenberg wird eine Art Falle für Mountainbiker errichtet*

... eine "Art" Falle ... achso, keine richtige Falle 


https://www.come-on.de/lennetal/ple...e-falle-mountainbiker-errichtet-12351609.html

Der erste Facebook Kommentar dazu "... könnten auch ein paar spielende Kinder gewesen sein, die gar nicht wissen das da Fahrräder herfahren ..."


----------



## sauerlaender75 (7. Juni 2019)

da wusste scheinbar einer mehr 

https://www.come-on.de/lennetal/ple...RZsJRUYGp6zwxnAlUUI4D_jvU4wC0Kp7TLjU0MAn-musA


----------



## write-only (31. Juli 2019)

https://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/inhalt.rucksack-trail-in-boeblingen-nagelfallen-auf-mountainbike-trail-gefunden.e7278430-85aa-445b-94b3-c83ae569cc48.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GG71 (31. Juli 2019)

write-only schrieb:


> https://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/inhalt.rucksack-trail-in-boeblingen-nagelfallen-auf-mountainbike-trail-gefunden.e7278430-85aa-445b-94b3-c83ae569cc48.html


Was ist ein "Rucksack-Trail"? Erlaubt oder nicht?


----------



## below (31. Juli 2019)

Der Name des Trails auf dem die Nägel lagen. https://www.komoot.de/highlight/227122


----------



## write-only (31. Juli 2019)

GG71 schrieb:


> Was ist ein "Rucksack-Trail"? Erlaubt oder nicht?


Ist wohl von der US Army zum Training angelegt worden, nicht über 2m breit aber auch nicht gerade ein "wildgewachsener" Trail.


----------



## Sprudler (31. Juli 2019)

Der halbe Wald ist zugenagelt mit den Dingern. Die waren ja auch grad fleißig am Manövern. Da hängen auch immer Fetzen dran. Ich denke das sind Markierungen der Truppe.


----------



## GG71 (31. Juli 2019)

Du meinst das schmeißen die Amis bei der Übung weg? 
Was soll das für ein Sinn haben?
Das halte ich für zu scarry.


----------



## Sprudler (31. Juli 2019)

Da war Schnitzeljagd im Wald. Aufm Trail direkt ne Station mit Codes und Wasserbunker. Offensichtlich wurde mit nem Quad gekundschaftet. Und es hat unzählige Markierungsnägel (und zwar genau die aus dem Zeitungsbild) in Bäumen über den ganzen Trail. Keine Ahnung wie die gefundenen Fallen präpariert waren, aber mich würde es nicht wundern wenn bei der Anzahl (und dem Wetter) mal einige Nägel den Weg auf den Boden von alleine finden. 

Ähnlich Scheiße, aber kommt für mich definitiv (auch) in Betracht, zumal da auch nur äußerst selten Fußgänger unterwegs sind mit welchen es einen Konflikt geben könnte.


----------



## GTTF3 (1. August 2019)

Wenn dem so wäre.... sollte man dem Amis mal ein bisschen Kinder Straßenkreide schenken... gibt es bei Ebay bestimmt auch in 
Nachtleuchtkreide Leuchtende Kreide Floureszierend Leuchtkreide
14,98 €
Versand gratis
eBay


----------



## Sprudler (2. August 2019)

Die fahren da ja in der Freizeit selber auch und Kontakte mit Uniformierten und Zivilen sind in der Regel ausgesprochen freundlich. Aber es ist halt immer noch (frei zugängliches) Übungsgelände. 

Ich kann nicht ausschließen dass da ein Spinner rumläuft, aber, die Nägel sind da nicht hingekommen, die waren schon da!


----------



## booster21 (6. September 2019)

Krankheit kennt kein Ende: https://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/zueric...gegen-biker-am-uetliberg/story/30931774?track
"
Ein Unbekannter hat auf einem Waldweg in Stallikon Armierungseisen in den Boden gesteckt. Eine gefährliche Falle für Mountainbiker.
"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## booster21 (6. September 2019)

Bener schrieb:


> Anzeige? Wegen Stöckchen? Weswegen?
> Nagelbretter und gespannte Seile/Drähte würde ich auch anzeigen, klar.. Aber Stöckchen?


Die animieren mich zum Bunny Hop


----------



## Deleted 217350 (6. September 2019)

booster21 schrieb:


> Die animieren mich zum Bunny Hop


Für die einen ist es lustig - für die anderen der wahrscheinlich ausgelutschteste, älteste und am Häufigsten gebrachte “Witz“ im ganzen Forum  .


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. September 2019)

Zumal ich den Bunny Hop steil bergauf sehen möchte oder wenn die Dinger an ner Stelle liegen, nach der es keine gescheite Landezone gibt, etwa in ner scharfen Kurve...


----------



## Athabaske (6. September 2019)

Oder jemand, der spontan diese Höhe an einer beliebigen Stelle auf der Fahrt zuverlässig im bunny-hop erreicht.


----------



## prince67 (7. September 2019)

> «Wenn sich herausstellt, dass die Eisenstangen mutwillig in den Waldboden gesteckt wurden, muss der Kanton eine Strafanzeige ins Auge fassen.»


Von selbst werden sie da nicht gewachsen sein


----------



## hfly (9. September 2019)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> ja, die Ansichten dort schon komisch - wobei die Zeitung nur das wiedergibt was andere (Der förster) von sich gegeben haben



Dann sollte man den Förster über geltendes Recht informieren und zusätzlich dazu sensibilisieren das solche Aussagen von Ihm Fallensteller eher noch anspornen da sie sich irgendwo ja doch im Recht sehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## booster21 (10. September 2019)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Für die einen ist es lustig - für die anderen der wahrscheinlich ausgelutschteste, älteste und am Häufigsten gebrachte “Witz“ im ganzen Forum  .


Mea Culpa


----------



## franzam (10. September 2019)

booster21 schrieb:


> Krankheit kennt kein Ende: https://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/zueric...gegen-biker-am-uetliberg/story/30931774?track
> "
> Ein Unbekannter hat auf einem Waldweg in Stallikon Armierungseisen in den Boden gesteckt. Eine gefährliche Falle für Mountainbiker.
> "


das Ganze ist übrigens schon über  2 Jahre her....


----------



## write-only (23. September 2019)

https://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/inhalt.downhillstrecke-bei-degerloch-fiese-falle-an-der-downhillstrecke.609aaa59-1a21-47a3-899b-71fef25a0adf.html
		


Wenn auf der einzigen legalen Strecke Drahtseile gespannt werden muss man wohl wo anders fahren gehen...


----------



## Deleted 247734 (7. Oktober 2019)

write-only schrieb:


> https://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/inhalt.downhillstrecke-bei-degerloch-fiese-falle-an-der-downhillstrecke.609aaa59-1a21-47a3-899b-71fef25a0adf.html
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn auf der einzigen legalen Strecke Drahtseile gespannt werden muss man wohl wo anders fahren gehen...



Soso, der ominöse Draht, jener, welcher nicht mehr auffindbar ist...


----------



## ciao heiko (7. Oktober 2019)

Hundeköder mit Schrauben ausgelegt
					

• Schnüre auf Halshöhe gespannt • Hundeköder mit Schrauben • Polizei sucht Zeugen




					www1.wdr.de
				




*Versuchter Anschlag auf Radler und Hunde in Iserlohn*

Schnüre auf Halshöhe gespannt

Hundeköder mit Schrauben
Polizei sucht Zeugen
Die Polizei fahndet nach Unbekannten, die es in einem Iserlohner Waldstück auf Mountainbiker und Hunde abgesehen haben: Sie hatten Schnüre gespannt und Köder mit Schrauben ausgelegt.
In Fleischwurst versteckt
Zunächst hat eine Spaziergängerin einen Hundeköder entdeckt und den Revierjäger alarmiert. Als der den Wald durchstöbert, findet er noch sechs weitere Köder: jeweils mit einem Schraubverschluss, der mit Schrauben gespickt ist, und das Ganze ummantelt mit Fleischwurst.
*Gezielt vom Haupttrail abgelenkt*
Hundehalter solten aufmerksam sein
Schlimmer noch:  Der Jäger entdeckt drei Nylonschnüre, die in Halshöhe eines Radfahrers zwischen den Bäumen gespannt sind, und zwar auf Nebenpfaden. Den eigentlichen Fahrrad-Trail haben die Täter mit Ästen so blockiert, dass Biker auf den Nebenpfad und damit in die Schnüre gelenkt werden sollten.
Die Polizei sucht Zeugen, die in dem Wald einen mit Schrauben gespickten Schraubverschluss gefunden oder jemanden damit gesehen haben, sagt Polizeisprecher Christof Hüls.  "Das könnte uns schon helfen, die Tat zeitlich einzugrenzen." Die Polizei ermittelt wegen gefährlichen Eingriffs in den Straßenverkehr und Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz.


----------



## write-only (7. Oktober 2019)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Soso, der ominöse Draht, jener, welcher nicht mehr auffindbar ist...


Ja, ist ne recht komische Geschichte. Der "Zeuge" hat sich wohl komischerweise auch nicht gemeldet...

https://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/...rer.d3e46b92-8cc2-42a6-b68e-1eed9f295074.html und hier hie nächste, diemal auf nem ganz normalen Radweg.


----------



## Athabaske (8. Oktober 2019)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Zunächst hat eine Spaziergängerin einen Hundeköder entdeckt und den Revierjäger alarmiert. Als der den Wald durchstöbert, findet er noch sechs weitere Köder: jeweils mit einem Schraubverschluss, der mit Schrauben gespickt ist, und das Ganze ummantelt mit Fleischwurst.


...Anfänger, Zartbitterschokolade in die Wurst, dann hat’s ein Ende. Welcher Hund schluckt schon Schrauben? Warum eigentlich nicht mal Fallen für Autos anbringen. So à la Rambo? Das wäre ein Gemetzel, zumindest in unserem Wald. Bei dem Verkehr...


----------



## ruppidog (9. Oktober 2019)

Athabaske schrieb:


> …Warum eigentlich nicht mal Fallen für Autos anbringen.…



Qasi eine Kombination aus sowas 






und sowas ?





Gute Idee !


----------



## ploerre (9. Oktober 2019)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Hundeköder mit Schrauben ausgelegt
> 
> 
> • Schnüre auf Halshöhe gespannt • Hundeköder mit Schrauben • Polizei sucht Zeugen
> ...


interessant, wie hier 2 völlig unterschiedliche Tatbestände einer einzelnen Täterperson zugeordnet werden. Aber vllt. spart das ja Papierkram.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. Oktober 2019)

Außendarstellung und Internes müssen nicht unbedingt übereinstimmen. Gut möglich, dass die Sachen unter verschiedenen Aktenzeichen laufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (27. Oktober 2019)

Eine Falle für Mountainbiker?
					

Im Fischbachtaler Wald entdeckt ein Radfahrer einen gespannten Zaun.




					www.echo-online.de


----------



## Deleted 247734 (27. Oktober 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Eine Falle für Mountainbiker?
> 
> 
> Im Fischbachtaler Wald entdeckt ein Radfahrer einen gespannten Zaun.
> ...



Solche Meldungen sind für mich immer zuviel Konjunktiv, das grenzt schnell an Aluhut. Jedes noch so kleine quere Stöckchen im Wald ist gleich eine Falle, eine Todesapparatur für Radfahrer... 

Vielleicht dient der Zaun auch einem Fallschutz an der steilen Stelle?


----------



## hardtails (27. Oktober 2019)

> Als Thomas Späth aus Fischbachtal am Freitag vergangener Woche mit seinem *Rad auf dem offiziellen Weg* durch den Fischbachtaler Wald bei Messbach unterwegs war, ist ihm auf der parallel verlaufenden Mountainbike-Strecke eine Falle aufgefallen


----------



## --- (30. Oktober 2019)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Vielleicht dient der Zaun auch einem Fallschutz an der steilen Stelle?


Häh? Du siehst doch das der "Zaun" quer über den Weg geht und den Weg somit unpassierbar macht. Hier wollte/will jemand ganz klar die Durchfahrt verhindern. Da der dieser Zaun leider nur schwer zu erkennen ist könnte es schon eng werden wenn man etwas schneller unterwegs ist.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (30. Oktober 2019)

--- schrieb:


> Häh? Du siehst doch das der "Zaun" quer über den Weg geht und den Weg somit unpassierbar macht. Hier wollte/will jemand ganz klar die Durchfahrt verhindern. Da der dieser Zaun leider nur schwer zu erkennen ist könnte es schon eng werden wenn man etwas schneller unterwegs ist.



Hast du den Text gelesen? Wanderweg, parallel dazu eine MTB"Strecke", steiler Abhang. Das Bild habe ich mir angesehen, aber keinen eingefahrenen "Trail" gesehen, ergo schließe ich auf Hangabsicherung.


----------



## scratch_a (30. Oktober 2019)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Solche Meldungen sind für mich immer zuviel Konjunktiv, das grenzt schnell an Aluhut. Jedes noch so kleine quere Stöckchen im Wald ist gleich eine Falle, eine Todesapparatur für Radfahrer...
> 
> Vielleicht dient der Zaun auch einem Fallschutz an der steilen Stelle?



Den Text auch bis zum Ende gelesen? "Zumal der Fischbachtaler zwischenzeitlich mitbekommen habe, dass noch weitere Drähte in dem Trail gespannt wurden. "

Auch wenn auf dem Bild nicht ein Weg erkennbar ist (womöglich durch das Laub etwas verdeckt) heißt das nicht, dass hier keiner existiert. Ob er legal angelegt wurde oder nicht, spielt doch keine Rolle. Wenn der Eigentümer nicht will, dass dieser Weg dort durchgeht, muss man es anders deutlich machen, nicht durch Zäune oder Drähte, die man an schlecht einsehbaren Stellen spannt und schlecht zu sehen sind.

Auf dem Bild erkenne ich weder einen Steilen Abhang, noch eine Sicherung dessen. Wie soll auch so ein Wildzaun einen Hang absichern? Vor allem so wie der dort angebracht wurde, unten alles offen!


----------



## --- (30. Oktober 2019)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Hast du den Text gelesen? Wanderweg, parallel dazu eine MTB"Strecke", steiler Abhang. Das Bild habe ich mir angesehen, aber keinen eingefahrenen "Trail" gesehen, ergo schließe ich auf Hangabsicherung.


Da kann auch kein sichtbar eingefahrener Trail sein bei den ganzen Felsstufen. Außerdem haben wir neuerdings Herbst und das frisch gefallene Laub verdeckt den Boden.


----------



## Deleted 504958 (30. Oktober 2019)

-


----------



## styl0 (2. November 2019)

Stevorino schrieb:


> Es ist ein Wildschutzzaun. Welchen Sinn macht dieser Wildschutzzaun an dieser Stelle? Ist ja nicht so, dass das Wild einfach drumherum gehen kann... ja jedes noch so kleine Stöckchen ... ein 10 Meter Zaun ist natürlich sehr klein .... ist ja auch höchst professionell errichtet worden.



Wir in Deutschland sind immer schnell im Relativieren. Es könnte ja auch dieses und jenes sein, geh doch nicht immer vom Schlimmsten aus! Und setz gefälligst deinen Aluhut ab!  
Man fragt sich was sich in den Köpfen solcher Leute abspielt, sowohl im Kopf des "Wildzaunerrichters", als auch im Kopf der ewigen Relativierer. Offensichtlich hilft da nur der Sturz in eben jenen Zaun um aus der Traumwelt aufzuwachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (2. Januar 2020)

Odenwald: Nagelfallen auf Mountainbike-Strecke


----------



## Yeti666 (2. Januar 2020)

Sowas machen z.B. Jäger , zumindest bei uns ist sowas nicht nur einmal passiert. Die können auch gefahrlos mit Werkzeug im Wald hantieren ohne Verdacht zu erwecken!


----------



## Das-Licht (2. Januar 2020)

POL-DA: Breuberg/Rai-Breitenbach: Nagelfallen auf Mountainbike-Strecke/Polizei bittet um erhöhte Vorsicht
					

Breuberg (ots) - Radfahrer bemerkten am Montag (30.12.), dass auf der Mountainbike-Strecke zwischen Sophienhof und der Basaltgrube mehrere Baumwurzeln mit massiven Nägeln...




					www.presseportal.de
				




...Zugang ohne facebook.


----------



## FastFabi93 (2. Januar 2020)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Sowas machen z.B. Jäger


Mit welchem Motiv? Auf offiziellen, genehmigten Strecken?


----------



## skask (2. Januar 2020)

Mit dem gleichen Motiv mit dem man mit technischem Overkill heimtückisch auf arg- und wehrlose Kreaturen schiesst.


----------



## Balkanbiker (2. Januar 2020)

skask schrieb:


> Mit dem gleichen Motiv mit dem man mit technischem Overkill heimtückisch auf arg- und wehrlose Kreaturen schiesst.


Naja, das eine ist legal, das andere strafbar.
Sorry, aber pauschalisieren vom Rechner aus ist den meisten schon immer leicht gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti666 (2. Januar 2020)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Mit welchem Motiv? Auf offiziellen, genehmigten Strecken?


1. Die beiden Jäger möchten das Waldstück für sich haben und versuchen Eindringlinge jeder Art zu vertreiben. 2. Das ist ein offizieller Weg der seit ca. 90 Jahren besteht, nach Info von meinem Großvater.


----------



## FastFabi93 (3. Januar 2020)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> 1. Die beiden Jäger möchten das Waldstück für sich haben und versuchen Eindringlinge jeder Art zu vertreiben. 2. Das ist ein offizieller Weg der seit ca. 90 Jahren bsteht, nach Info von meinem Großvater.


Wenn die namentlich bekannt sind, würde ich die wegen versuchter Körprverletzung anzeigen. Ob denen der Wald gehört dürfte da mWn keine Rollen spielen.


----------



## Yeti666 (3. Januar 2020)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Wenn die namentlich bekannt sind, würde ich die wegen versuchter Körprverletzung anzeigen. Ob denen der Wald gehört dürfte da mWn keine Rollen spielen.


Sind nicht namentlich bekannt, Forstverwaltung möchte in dieser Angelegenheit nichts unternehmen, Gemeinde möchte sich da auch "raushalten". Ja klingt komisch...ist es auch.


----------



## delphi1507 (3. Januar 2020)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Sind nicht namentlich bekannt, Forstverwaltung möchte in dieser Angelegenheit nichts unternehmen, Gemeinde möchte sich da auch "raushalten". Ja klingt komisch...ist es auch.


Hast du das schriftlich? Da freut sich die Staatsanwaltschaft... Eine Straftat zu decken...


----------



## Balkanbiker (3. Januar 2020)

Eine Anzeige läuft auch nicht über die Gemeinde oder Forstverwaltung sondern über die Polizei.


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (3. Januar 2020)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Sind nicht namentlich bekannt, Forstverwaltung möchte in dieser Angelegenheit nichts unternehmen, Gemeinde möchte sich da auch "raushalten". Ja klingt komisch...ist es auch.


Dann würde ich erst Recht ne Anzeige erstatten. Plus Bericht in der Lokalzeitung. Solche Zustände sind untragbar.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. Januar 2020)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Eine Anzeige läuft auch nicht über die Gemeinde oder Forstverwaltung sondern über die Polizei.


Besser noch direkt über die Staatsanwaltschaft. Hat aber nur Aussicht auf Erfolg, wenn zureichende tatsächliche Anhaltspunkte vorliegen. Also zumindest mal ne Fotodokumentation der Fallen. Und wenn sich die Anzeige gegen konkrete Personen richten soll, sollte man etwas auf der Hand haben, was diese belastet, sonst könnte sie zum Bumerang werden. Eine Anzeige gegen unbekannt ist relativ schnell eingestellt, wenn keine ausreichenden Ermittlungsansätze ersichtlich sind.


----------



## freigeist (3. Januar 2020)

Anwalt , Pozilei, Bürgermeister und Jäger treffen sich immer Freitags beim Umtrunk im Vereinsheim und lachen sich bei solch Anzeigen immer ins Fäuschen..

so in ländlichen Gegenden.. hab ich mal gehört


----------



## franzam (3. Januar 2020)

freigeist schrieb:


> Anwalt , Pozilei, Bürgermeister und Jäger treffen sich immer Freitags beim Umtrunk im Vereinsheim und lachen sich bei solch Anzeigen immer ins Fäuschen..
> 
> so in ländlichen Gegenden.. hab ich mal gehört



ist nicht überall so:
 Bei uns hat der Förster den Jagdpächter zur Schnecke gemacht, weil der  einen ( nicht offiziellen) Trail gesperrt hat. Der Bürgermeister hat ein paar Kids ein Stück Wald zum biken für 1 € verpachtet, weil sich der Grundstücksnachbar aufgeregt hat und die Kids davon jagen wollte .....


----------



## Black-Under (3. Januar 2020)

freigeist schrieb:


> Anwalt , Pozilei, Bürgermeister und Jäger treffen sich immer Freitags beim Umtrunk im Vereinsheim und lachen sich bei solch Anzeigen immer ins Fäuschen..
> 
> so in ländlichen Gegenden.. hab ich mal gehört


Glaube kaum dass ein Anwalt wegen sowas seine Zulassung riskiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti666 (3. Januar 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Hast du das schriftlich? Da freut sich die Staatsanwaltschaft... Eine Straftat zu decken...


Wie soll ich sowas schriftlich haben, ich habe bei den zuständigen Stellen angerufen , das haben dann auch andere getan und es ist nichts passiert. Meine Zeit und Energie ist auch mal erschöpft.


----------



## Yeti666 (3. Januar 2020)

franzam schrieb:


> ist nicht überall so:
> Bei uns hat der Förster den Jagdpächter zur Schnecke gemacht, weil der  einen ( nicht offiziellen) Trail gesperrt hat. Der Bürgermeister hat ein paar Kids ein Stück Wald zum biken für 1 € verpachtet, weil sich der Grundstücksnachbar aufgeregt hat und die Kids davon jagen wollte .....


Bei uns hat der Förster vermutlich Angst vor dem Jäger und seinen Kumpels weil er bei den Outlaws ist.


----------



## skask (3. Januar 2020)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Naja, das eine ist legal, das andere strafbar.
> Sorry, aber pauschalisieren vom Rechner aus ist den meisten schon immer leicht gefallen.


Ich kenne auch Jäger, die jagen. Die würden so etwas nicht machen.
Ich kenne aber mehr Jäger die ballern, je lauter und je größer das Kaliber, umso besser. Diese Sorte fällt sehr oft unangenehm auf.


----------



## delphi1507 (3. Januar 2020)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Wie soll ich sowas schriftlich haben, ich habe bei den zuständigen Stellen angerufen , das haben dann auch andere getan und es ist nichts passiert. Meine Zeit und Energie ist auch mal erschöpft.


Sowas immer schriftlich... Mail Brief oder so... Dann antworten die entsprechend...


----------



## Black-Under (4. Januar 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Sowas immer schriftlich... Mail Brief oder so... Dann antworten die entsprechend...


Eine offizielle Anzeige muss immer nachgegangen werden, dann bekommt man zwar oft die Nachtricht dass das Verfahren eingestellt wurde, aber damit ist es im System......


----------



## ciao heiko (23. Januar 2020)

Vorsicht am Dünsberg vor Drahtfallen









						Potenzielle Todesfallen für Radfahrer am Dünsberg: Nun äußert sich Fridays for Future Gießen
					

Am Mittwoch wurden am Dünsberg an mehreren Stellen Drähte entdeckt, die über Mountainbike-Trails gespannt waren. Verletzt wurde niemand. Nun haben sich die angeblichen Täter zu Wort gemeldet.




					www.giessener-allgemeine.de


----------



## CReusch (25. Januar 2020)

Der Dünsberg ist direkt vor meiner Haustüre. Fahre öfters und gerne dort... Da ich nicht lebensmüde bin, die nächste Zeit dann wohl eher nicht mehr...
Hier noch ein weiterer Artikel zum Thema:


----------



## nikolauzi (27. Januar 2020)

Erschreckend ist aber auch, daß der Radfahrer bei solchen offensichtlichen Fallen nicht selbst die Polizei eingeschaltet hat, sondern "nur" der Pächter


----------



## beutelfuchs (28. Januar 2020)

Bei uns hat die Polizei jetzt eine Anleitung rausgebracht, wie man Fallen richtig fotografiert und anzeigt. Sehr ermutigend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CReusch (28. Januar 2020)

Wäre es möglich diese Anleitung hier zu posten oder gibt es einen entsprechenden Link? Danke schon mal...


----------



## beutelfuchs (28. Januar 2020)

hier lang:
https://www.imba.com.es/images/imba/docs/pautas_trampas_ciclistas.pdf


----------



## ploerre (28. Januar 2020)

Spurensicherung-Outsourcing  

Also ich würde ja bei einem offensichtlichen Mordversuch warten, bis die vor Ort vorbeikommen und ihre Fotos schön selber machen.


----------



## tommi67 (30. Januar 2020)

Eben im Radio gehört. Es ist eine Bekennermail zu den gespannten Drähten am Dünsberg aufgetaucht. Die Polizei prüft jetzt die Echtheit der Mail.
Die Fallensteller verlangen eine dauerhafte Verbannung des Mountainbikens aus den betroffenen Gebiet zum Schutz irgendwelchen Kleingetiers.
Vielleicht wäre eine Gegenmaßnahme
von uns Bikern Mal eine Überlegung wert.
Evtl.eine Sternfahrt am Dünsberg mit so vielen Bikern wie man auftreiben kann.
Mal sehen ob man damit die militanten Ökovollhorste aus der Deckung locken kann.
Meine Reihenfolge wären bei der Ergreifung dieser Spasten :
1. Die Scheiße aus den Wanst kloppen
2. Den Krankenwagen rufen
3. Anzeige bei der Polizei


----------



## ciao heiko (30. Januar 2020)

Biebertal: "Aktivisten" bekennen sich zu Drahtfallen am Dünsberg

Der Artikel ist hinter einer Bezahlschranke. Aber schon die Schlagzeilen deuten an, dass es eine gezielte Aktion war, wenn das Bekennerschreiben echt ist.









						Biebertal: "Aktivisten" bekennen sich zu Drahtfallen am Dünsberg
					

In einer E-Mail an den Gießener Anzeiger bekennen sich "Aktivist*Innen für einen Mountainbike freien Dünsberg" dazu, die Drahtfallen gespannt zu haben. Die Polizei ist sich nicht sicher, ob es sich um ein "Bekennerschreiben" oder eine Nachricht eines Trittbrettfahrers oder Mitwissers handelt.




					www.giessener-anzeiger.de


----------



## write-only (30. Januar 2020)

Hier noch mal ohne Schranke 








						Angebliches Bekennerschreiben zu Mountainbike-Fallen geprüft
					

Nach dem Fund von Drahtfallen an einer Mountainbike-Strecke im mittelhessischen Biebertal ist ein angebliches Bekennerschreiben eingegangen. Nach den ersten...




					www.sueddeutsche.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CReusch (30. Januar 2020)

Hier der original Zeitungsausschnitt:



Ich bin erschüttert, fassungslos, wütend aber auch sehr erschrocken, was es für Menschen gibt... 
Mir haben die Worte gefehlt, als ich den Artikel gelesen habe...


----------



## Das-Licht (30. Januar 2020)

...die Betroffenen sollten die benannten Gruppierungen mal anschreiben, und um Stellungnahme bitten, wie sie zum MTB fahren stehen, und inwieweit sie derartiges Handeln in deren Namen tolerieren oder gar protegieren.


----------



## ploerre (30. Januar 2020)

imho sieht das nach ner false flag Attribuierung aus.


----------



## skreetzh1dda (31. Januar 2020)

Das kann fake oder eben auch kein Fake sein, darf sich die Staatsanwaltschaft mit beschäftigen (bzw das Verfahren einstellen weil Täter unbekannt).
Zeigt so und so nur, dass die Leute ernsthafte Probleme damit haben, wenn Andere Menschen anders denken als sie (hier über die Waldnutzung etc), so auch bei Politik usw zu sehen. Und auch wir kloppen uns ja nur allzugern mit Ebikern.

Leben und Leben lassen, das gibts nicht...


----------



## olihT (31. Januar 2020)

Was gibt es doch für kranke Menschen. Hier die Artikel auf Mittelhessen.de:

https://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales...ch-von-aktion-drahtfalle-am-dunsberg_21143896

https://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales...nnen-sich-zu-drahtfallen-am-dunsberg_21137761


----------



## write-only (31. Januar 2020)

Da sieht man vor allem mal was die Lügen von Forst und Jagd bewirken.


----------



## CReusch (31. Januar 2020)

olihT schrieb:


> https://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales...nnen-sich-zu-drahtfallen-am-dunsberg_21137761



Wenigstens ist damit klar, das selbst Fridays for Future nichts gegen Mountainbiker hat ...


----------



## sauerlaender75 (31. Januar 2020)

CReusch schrieb:


> Wenigstens ist damit klar, das selbst Fridays for Future nichts gegen Mountainbiker hat ...




Und "Extinction Rebellion" (kenne ich nicht) hat sich auch klar distanziert ....denke auch irgendein Spinner der das den Umweltaktivisten in die Schuhe schieben will!


----------



## Lovanius (31. Januar 2020)

"In einer E-Mail an den Gießener Anzeiger ..."

Na denn viel Spaß, wenn die Polizei anklopft und den ahnungslosen Angehörigen langsam dämmert, warum der Papi, Bruder oder Sohn zum Verhör mitgenommen wurde, mitsamt dem Laptop und allen Harddisks. 

An jeder E-Mail hängt ein Rattenschwanz von Informationen, die zur Ermittlung des Versenders führen können. Da muss man schon schlau sein, um nicht in die Falle zu tappen. 

Ich nehme jetzt einfach mal an, dass das blöde Hirnis sind, die Drahtfallen über die Trails spannen, sonst bricht mein Wertesystem zusammen.


----------



## Bener (31. Januar 2020)

Der Emailschreiber ist nicht zwingend der Fallensteller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balkanbiker (31. Januar 2020)

Bener schrieb:


> Der Emailschreiber ist nicht zwingend der Fallensteller.


Der Verfasser der Mail hat aber weitere, schärfere Maßnahmen angekündigt, also Androhung einer Straftat. Das sollte der Staatsanwaltschaft Grund genug sein das zu verfolgen.


----------



## skreetzh1dda (31. Januar 2020)

Ich denk die werden n scheiß machen und das einstellen weil Täter nicht ermittelbar


----------



## Das-Licht (31. Januar 2020)

...ich vermute, auch PETA und ANTIFA werden sich davon distanzieren, bzw. mutmaßlich nichts damit zu tun haben, da der Wald und MTBler absolut nicht deren Wirkungskreis sind... ...wobei nicht auszuschließen ist, dass der/die FallenstellerInn(en) aus dem "Dunstkreis" der genannten NGOs stammt. "False flag" wie hier schon erwähnt könnte natürlich auch passen... ...und da würde es gut in das ultrarechte, eh sehr gewaltaffine Spektrum passen. Vielleicht fühlen sich die Jungs bei ihren Wehrsportübungen gestört?! 

Warten Wir ab, was die Ermittlungen ergeben...


----------



## erborow (1. Februar 2020)

also falsche Bekennerschreiben zu verschicken ist nun wirklich kein neues ding.
Das bei der Aktion Klima/Umweltschutz die Hauptmotivation war, halte ich für ziemlich unwahrscheinlich.
ich gehe eher davon aus, dass der Täter eine persönliche Abneigung gegen MTBler hat.


----------



## famagoer (4. Februar 2020)

CReusch schrieb:


> Hier der original Zeitungsausschnitt:
> Anhang anzeigen 971995
> Ich bin erschüttert, fassungslos, wütend aber auch sehr erschrocken, was es für Menschen gibt...
> Mir haben die Worte gefehlt, als ich den Artikel gelesen habe...


Ich würd entweder auf ein offizielles Gespräch warten und dabei schauen,  wer dahinter steckt.

ODER aber kann man auch überlegen, "dort anzuheuern" mit "unglaublichem Hass auf Biker" - so sollte man auch schnell an Namen und Adressen kommen. Und die kann man ja dann auch gut nutzen oder weiterleiten.




Bener schrieb:


> Der Emailschreiber ist nicht zwingend der Fallensteller.


Aber ein eMail-Schreiber, der "schwere Verletzungen billigt ... und weitere Taten ankündigt" hat strafrechtlich auch was zu erwarten...


----------



## nikolauzi (10. Februar 2020)

Lovanius schrieb:


> ...An jeder E-Mail hängt ein Rattenschwanz von Informationen, die zur Ermittlung des Versenders führen können. *Da muss man schon schlau sein, um nicht in die Falle zu tappen.*
> ...


...Oder einfach eine Suchmaschine seiner Wahl bemühen und den How Tos folgen... Ist leider eine leichte Sache, den Absender effektiv zu verschleiern...


----------



## ciao heiko (11. Februar 2020)

Unbekannte spannen Metalldraht über Rad- und Wanderweg auf der Maulbronner Steige 








						Unbekannte spannen Metalldraht über Rad- und Wanderweg auf der Maulbronner Steige - Region - Pforzheimer-Zeitung
					

Knittlingen. Zahlreiche Radfahrer und Wanderwege sind jeden Tag auf dem Hohlweg "Ochsensteige" auf der Maulbronner Steige bei ...



					www.pz-news.de


----------



## Route66 (12. Februar 2020)

Das ist bei mir um die Ecke. Mein Arbeitsweg führt da in der Nähe vorbei. Muss mich mal erkundigen wo genau diese Stelle sein soll.

Die PZ schreibt eben, dass es da voriges Jahr schon mal einen Vorfall gab  








						Nicht das erste Mal: Schon einmal hatten Unbekannte ein Metalldraht über Rad- und Wanderweg auf der Maulbronner Steige gespannt - Region - Pforzheimer-Zeitung
					

Knittlingen-Hohenklingen. Vergangenen Sonntagmittag konnte durch eine aufmerksame Familie Schlimmeres verhindert werden, indem sie ein quer über den ...



					www.pz-news.de


----------



## topmech (13. Februar 2020)

In einer Facebookgruppe war ein Bild mit einem länglichen Metallzaunfeld, das zwischen zwei Bäumen aufgestellt und befestigt war, einen Trail blockiert hat. Was spricht eigentlich dagegen eine Wildkamera an solchen Stellen aufzustellen, das Zaunfeld ein oder zwei Meter weiter liegen zu lassen und darauf zu warten, dass der Übeltäter wieder an den Tatort zurück kommt? In Freiburg ist es doch auch gelungen mithilfe eines Bilds die Frau ausfindig zu machen, die Fallen aufgestellt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skreetzh1dda (13. Februar 2020)

topmech schrieb:


> In einer Facebookgruppe war ein Bild mit einem länglichen Metallzaunfeld, das zwischen zwei Bäumen aufgestellt und befestigt war, einen Trail blockiert hat. Was spricht eigentlich dagegen eine Wildkamera an solchen Stellen aufzustellen, das Zaunfeld ein oder zwei Meter weiter liegen zu lassen und darauf zu warten, dass der Übeltäter wieder an den Tatort zurück kommt? In Freiburg ist es doch auch gelungen mithilfe eines Bilds die Frau ausfindig zu machen, die Fallen aufgestellt hat.


Datenschutz


----------



## Deleted 454842 (13. Februar 2020)

Das in Freiburg stammte nicht von einer Wildkamera, sondern einem Zeugen.


----------



## discordius (14. Februar 2020)

topmech schrieb:


> In einer Facebookgruppe war ein Bild mit einem länglichen Metallzaunfeld, das zwischen zwei Bäumen aufgestellt und befestigt war, einen Trail blockiert hat.




Meinst du dieses Bild?




Falls ja, da braucht es keine Wildkamera.


----------



## Balkanbiker (14. Februar 2020)




----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (14. Februar 2020)

Akkuflex und weg ist das Ding    Schön mit Grußkarte an den Honk ...


----------



## Bindsteinracer (14. Februar 2020)

discordius schrieb:


> Meinst du dieses Bild?
> Anhang anzeigen 980033
> Falls ja, da braucht es keine Wildkamera.



Manche Leute haben echt zu viel Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (31. März 2020)

Ast mit Nägeln präpariert: Radfahrer stürzt auf Wanderweg
					

Bei Markt Einersheim (Landkreis Kitzingen) hat ein Unbekannter einen Ast mit Nägeln bestückt und dann auf einen Wanderweg gelegt. Ein 28 Jahre alter Radfahrer...




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				




*Ast mit Nägeln präpariert: Radfahrer stürzt auf Wanderweg*

Kitzingen (dpa/lby) - Bei Markt Einersheim (Landkreis Kitzingen) hat ein Unbekannter einen Ast mit Nägeln bestückt und dann auf einen Wanderweg gelegt. Ein 28 Jahre alter Radfahrer stürzte über den Ast und verletzte sich dabei leicht, wie die Polizei am Montag mitteilte. Der Mann war am Samstagnachmittag zwischen der Ruine Speckfeld und Birklingen mit seinem Mountainbike unterwegs gewesen. Am Fahrrad entstand ein Sachschaden von etwa 100 Euro.


----------



## GTTF3 (1. April 2020)

Scheinbar haben auch Idioten zu viel Zeit.... um sich lebensgefährliche Verbrechen zu überlegen.


----------



## Deleted 499340 (1. April 2020)

Also ich finde es richtig gut, dass es noch Leute gibt, die für Ordnung im Wald sorgen. Manchmal rechtfertigt der Zweck die Mittel.


----------



## Oshiki (1. April 2020)

@MTBER9547 
Seit wann ist Selbstjustiz das Mittel der Wahl?
Mann Mann. Typen gibts....


----------



## trischi24 (1. April 2020)

Oshiki schrieb:


> @MTBER9547
> Seit wann ist Selbstjustiz das Mittel der Wahl?
> Mann Mann. Typen gibts....



1. April ?!?


----------



## Deleted 499340 (1. April 2020)

Normal   
Als ob ich jetzt wirklich Leute verteidige, die Drahtseile spannen und Nagelfallen basteln.

@Oshiki  ....."typen gibts"


----------



## Oshiki (1. April 2020)

Reingefallen


----------



## <NoFear> (13. April 2020)




----------



## scratch_a (13. April 2020)

Bei uns geht es leider auch schon an: http://neumarktonline.de/art.php?newsid=106453


----------



## Grizzly71 (14. April 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Bei uns geht es leider auch schon an: http://neumarktonline.de/art.php?newsid=106453


Also mal einen Ast oder kleineren Stamm auf den Trail legen wäre ja gerade noch zu verkraften aber Draht spannen ist ja wirklich krass. Was denken die sich eigentlich?
Bin inzwischen oft mit meinem Kurzen unterwegs.....will da gar nicht drüber nachdenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (14. April 2020)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> Also mal einen Ast oder kleineren Stamm auf den Trail legen wäre ja gerade noch zu verkraften aber Draht spannen ist ja wirklich krass. Was denken die sich eigentlich?
> Bin inzwischen oft mit meinem Kurzen unterwegs.....will da gar nicht drüber nachdenken.


Sollte meinen Kids was passieren, könnte sich der jenigen sicher sein, das ich Urlaub hätte und das ganze gut getrant beobachten würde...


----------



## Deleted 499340 (14. April 2020)

Äste oder Stöcke liegen bei mir auch schonmal auf ein paar Trails. Da steige ich ab, räume die auf Seite und hoffe, dass meine Brüder im Geiste das selbe tun. Auch wenn es hauptsächlich nur nervig ist, kann auch das schon gefährlich sein. Drähte oder Nägel hab ich bisher zum Glück nicht gefunden... toi toi toi. Es gibt echt bescheuerte Arschlöcher da draußen.
Ich habe selbst keine Kinder. Ich kann mir das nur ausmalen... Ich kriege auch so schon Gewaltphantasien


----------



## delphi1507 (14. April 2020)

MTBER9547 schrieb:


> Äste oder Stöcke liegen bei mir auch schonmal auf ein paar Trails. Da steige ich ab, räume die auf Seite und hoffe, dass meine Brüder im Geiste das selbe tun. Auch wenn es hauptsächlich nur nervig ist, kann auch das schon gefährlich sein. Drähte oder Nägel hab ich bisher zum Glück nicht gefunden... toi toi toi. Es gibt echt bescheuerte Arschlöcher da draußen.
> Ich habe selbst keine Kinder. Ich kann mir das nur ausmahlen... Ich kriege auch so schon Gewaltphantasien


Na ja Äste bis 7-10cm da rollen sogar meine Kids einfach drüber. Die lasse ich liegen und hoffe einer der Deppen sieht, dass es ihm nix bringt... Alles andere, meist eher Windbruch wird beseitigt..


----------



## Deleted 499340 (14. April 2020)

Stark!


----------



## delphi1507 (14. April 2020)

MTBER9547 schrieb:


> Stark!


Ja der kurze wollte den Stamm unbedingt alleine wegräumen ? hat nur nicht ganz so geklappt...


----------



## Deleted 499340 (14. April 2020)

Der gute Wille ist auch was wert. Das gleiche Problem habe ich heute selber noch, nur mit größeren Stämmen


----------



## wolfsgut (24. April 2020)

Bundesgerichtshof: Radfahrer müssen nicht mit tückischen Hindernissen rechnen
					

Ein Radfahrer stürzt über einen Stacheldraht, der über einen Feldweg gespannt war. Ihm steht Schmerzensgeld zu, auch wenn er schnell unterwegs war, entschied der BGH. Denn es deutete nichts auf das Hindernis hin.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## hardtails (24. April 2020)

wolfsgut schrieb:


> Bundesgerichtshof: Radfahrer müssen nicht mit tückischen Hindernissen rechnen
> 
> 
> Ein Radfahrer stürzt über einen Stacheldraht, der über einen Feldweg gespannt war. Ihm steht Schmerzensgeld zu, auch wenn er schnell unterwegs war, entschied der BGH. Denn es deutete nichts auf das Hindernis hin.
> ...



dir ist schon klar das es hier um was ganz anderes geht, oder?


----------



## JBL4435 (24. April 2020)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde:
Die Waldbesitzer argumentieren ja immer gegen Trails weil sie bei Unfällen haftbar sind.
Die sind doch dann auch haftbar wenn z.B. ein Draht gespannt ist, oder?
Ist das so? Und falls ja wissen die das?
Das würde ja evtl. helfen. Ein "Drahtspanner" würde ja dann auch den Waldbesitzer treffen. Falls das "ähnliche" Kreise wären (könnte ja sein) wird er dann ja wohl keinen Draht spannen.
Bei dem Deppen der einfach so Drähte spannt weil er die Welt hasst hilfts natürlich nicht.
Aber im Ernst, weiß einer wie da die Rechtslage ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (24. April 2020)

Der Waldbesitzer würde allenfalls für gespannte Drähte haften, wenn er sie wissentlich dulden würde und man ihm das beweisen könnte. Letzteres wäre auch das Problem, wenn er sie selbst spannen würde...


----------



## scratch_a (24. April 2020)

JBL4435 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage in die Runde:
> Die Waldbesitzer argumentieren ja immer gegen Trails weil sie bei Unfällen haftbar sind.
> Die sind doch dann auch haftbar wenn z.B. ein Draht gespannt ist, oder?
> Ist das so? Und falls ja wissen die das?
> ...



Wegen "Waldbesitzer sind haftbar" kannst dich gerne auch mal hier etwas informieren: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rechtslage-in-bayern.739850/page-7#post-16486787
Ist zwar im Thread "Rechtslage für Bayern", aber ich möglicherweise ist es in anderen Bundesländern sehr ähnlich, zumindest was die Haftungsfrage betrifft.
Also damit würde ich nicht argumentieren.


----------



## JBL4435 (24. April 2020)

Ok, war wohl eine blöde Idee.
Es geht ja gar nicht darum jemanden haftbar zu machen, sondern über diesen Umweg die Drahtspanner abzuhalten.
Nach dem Motto: ihr schadet nicht nur dem Mountainbiker sondern auch eurem Waldbesitzer vor Ort.
Wär halt zu einfach....
Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## write-only (24. April 2020)

Wenn die Drahtspanner drüber nachdenken würden wem sie beim Draht spannen alles schaden würden sie keine Drähte spannen.


----------



## JBL4435 (24. April 2020)

write-only schrieb:


> Wenn die Drahtspanner drüber nachdenken würden wem sie beim Draht spannen alles schaden würden sie keine Drähte spannen.


Schön geschrieben, läuft wohl aber leider nicht so einfach in diesen Hirnen.
Der Mountainbiker ist der "Feind" aber mit dem anderen trinken sie vielleicht Bier zusammen.
Die Angst fährt halt immer mit und das ist zum ?


----------



## Lenka K. (24. April 2020)

Hab's korrigiert:



write-only schrieb:


> Wenn die Drahtspanner *denken* würden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (24. April 2020)

write-only schrieb:


> Wenn die Drahtspanner drüber nachdenken würden wem sie beim Draht spannen alles schaden würden sie keine Drähte spannen.




Ernsthaft? Du denkst diese Individuen sind des Denkes fähig, ich tippe mal eher die dumm wie Brot .... wenn überhaupt.



Lenka K. schrieb:


> Hab's korrigiert:



Wenn die Drahtspanner *denken* *könnten*

so müsste es dann richtig lauten ....


----------



## write-only (26. April 2020)

Stuttgart mal wieder...


----------



## Deleted 347960 (26. April 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Sollte meinen Kids was passieren, könnte sich der jenigen sicher sein, das ich Urlaub hätte und das ganze gut getrant beobachten würde...


Es wäre bei mir dann nicht ganz unwahrscheinlich, dass ich eine Straftat beging und dafür verurteilt würde. Aber das wäre es mir dann wert. Feige hinterfotzigen Hunden kommt man mit Strafbefehlen nicht bei. Nur mit anderen Mitteln. Die sie nie vergessen werden.


----------



## delphi1507 (27. April 2020)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Es wäre bei mir dann nicht ganz unwahrscheinlich, dass ich eine Straftat beging und dafür verurteilt würde. Aber das wäre es mir dann wert. Feige hinterfotzigen Hunden kommt man mit Strafbefehlen nicht bei. Nur mit anderen Mitteln. Die sie nie vergessen werden.


Woher wusstest du ,was ich nicht ausgeschrieben habe .


----------



## Martinwurst (27. April 2020)

Denken tut sich das doch jeder. Wenn es aber wirklich soweit kommt, ziehen 90% doch den Schwanz ein, weil man realisiert, dass man der eigenen Familie dann noch mehr Schaden zufügt.
Verletztes Kind und Vater im Knast, ist halt dann doch schlimmer als verletztes Kind und Vater da und kann helfen.


----------



## Balkanbiker (27. April 2020)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> ziehen 90% doch den Schwanz ein


Das hat eher was mit Vernunft zu tun. Sowas soll es geben.


----------



## Black-Under (27. April 2020)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Denken tut sich das doch jeder. Wenn es aber wirklich soweit kommt, ziehen 90% doch den Schwanz ein, weil man realisiert, dass man der eigenen Familie dann noch mehr Schaden zufügt.
> Verletztes Kind und Vater im Knast, ist halt dann doch schlimmer als verletztes Kind und Vater da und kann helfen.


Na ja es gibt ja immer noch Russisch Inkasso.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (27. April 2020)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Das hat eher was mit Vernunft zu tun. Sowas soll es geben.


Denke ich auch, allerdings werde ich in bestimmten Situationen unvernünftig, was ich dann vielleicht später bereue, weil gewisse Personen es nicht wert sind, für sie die Vernunft zu Opfern. 
Andererseits weiß ich nicht, ob diese Personen es wirklich verstehen, auf welchem Niveau sie sich bewegen, wenn sie nach 4 Monaten irgendeinen Bußgeld Bescheid bekommen. Das ist ein sehr komplexes Thema, bei dem man nicht so richtig weiß, wie man reagieren soll.
Einerseits finde ich es richtig, dass z. B. alte KZ Wächter vor Gericht landen, weil sie sich dort mit dem, was sie gemacht haben wirklich das erste Mal auseinandersetzen müssen und das ist für sie die schwerste Strafe. Andererseits kommt mir bei Fallenstellern der Reflex, dass sie gestoppt werden müssen, schnell, mit allen Mitteln. Ein echtes Dilemma.


----------



## ArmlingAndi (17. Mai 2020)

Hi Zusammen, 

habe folgende Wegblockierungen gestern im Stuttgarter Wald gefunden. Es waren zwei Sperren direkt hintereinander und nicht nur ein Ast sondern ein ganzer Haufen. Es nimmt neue Ausmaße an ... 

Anscheinend werden hier von Kindern für ein Tipi gesammelte Stöcke benutzt um die Fallen zu bauen. Habe alle entfernt und soweit wie nur möglich in den Wald befördert. 

Ich verstehe einfach nicht wie man so etwas machen kann. Gerade Dort ist der Weg sehr breit und es kommt jeder an jedem vorbei ... anscheinend reicht das aber nicht. 

Ride On und stay safe!


----------



## sauerlaender75 (17. Mai 2020)

.... die hat einer gelegt um Bunnyhop zu üben? 

Ich finde diese Art von "Falle"  - auf einer Gerade, sehr gut sichtbar jetzt weniger hinterhältig, als das was man sonst so hier liest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (17. Mai 2020)

ArmlingAndi schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen,
> 
> habe folgende Wegblockierungen gestern im Stuttgarter Wald gefunden. Es waren zwei Sperren direkt hintereinander und nicht nur ein Ast sondern ein ganzer Haufen. Es nimmt neue Ausmaße an ...
> 
> ...



Krasse Scheisse


----------



## ArmlingAndi (17. Mai 2020)

Deine erste Aussage wage ich mal zu bezweifeln und fände ich genau so blöd wie wenn es von Wandern platziert worden wäre...

Natürlich. Gut sichtbar sind die schon aber das ändert für mich an der Tatsache nichts... Ich fahre jetzt schon über 10 Jahre durch die Wälder aber so eine große Blockade oder "Bunnyhopübungsstelle" habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Finde ich deshalb auch nicht ok, du kannst da gern anderer Meinung sein


----------



## Deleted 347960 (17. Mai 2020)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Krasse Scheisse


Alles gesagt. Potentielle Verbrecher am Werk.


----------



## ArmlingAndi (17. Mai 2020)

Das ist ja ne Stimmung hier... Bin deiner Meinung, auch wenn ich die Ironie raus höre. Ich gebe zu ganz so schlimm wir im anfänglichen Post ist/war es vllt nicht. Ich fand es jedoch erwähnenswert. Und sei es für erhöhte Aufmerksamkeit im Stuttgarter Wald


----------



## Hockdrik (18. Mai 2020)

Stöckchen - egal ob einzelne über die man easy drüber rollen kann oder im Rudel - sind Einstiegsdroge und Frühindikator. Ganz ohne Ironie.

Es hat in Stuttgart über die Jahre auch immer wieder „richtige Fallen“ gegeben. Habe ich keinen Bock drauf. Selbst auf die Stimmung, die hinter diesen Aktionen steckt, habe ich keine Lust. Und über die kann man wirklich  keinen Bunny Hop machen.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (18. Mai 2020)

ArmlingAndi schrieb:


> Das ist ja ne Stimmung hier... Bin deiner Meinung, auch wenn ich die Ironie raus höre. Ich gebe zu ganz so schlimm wir im anfänglichen Post ist/war es vllt nicht. Ich fand es jedoch erwähnenswert. Und sei es für erhöhte Aufmerksamkeit im Stuttgarter Wald


Naja, wenn einer für sich selbst Stöckchen oder Hindernisse legt, um daran zu üben und, sobald er fertig ist, diese wieder wegräumt, dann passt das. Wenn einer so was in den Weg legt und dann abhaut tut er das, um andere in Schwierigkeiten zu bringen. Da potentiell einer sich deswegen wirklich schwer verletzen kann, halte ich es nicht mehr für einen dummen Jungen streich sondern mindestens für versuchte Körperverletzung.


----------



## cbtp (18. Mai 2020)

ArmlingAndi schrieb:


> Ich fahre jetzt schon über 10 Jahre durch die Wälder aber so eine große Blockade oder "Bunnyhopübungsstelle" habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Finde ich deshalb auch nicht ok, du kannst da gern anderer Meinung sein



Dann warst du noch nie in Österreich fahren  
(das wäre übrigens sogar eine Wanderroute ...)


----------



## Deleted 347960 (18. Mai 2020)

cbtp schrieb:


> Dann warst du noch nie in Österreich fahren
> (das wäre übrigens sogar eine Wanderroute ...)


War das die Rache der Biker gegen die militanten Wanderer?


----------



## Svenos (18. Mai 2020)

ArmlingAndi schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen,
> 
> habe folgende Wegblockierungen gestern im Stuttgarter Wald gefunden. Es waren zwei Sperren direkt hintereinander und nicht nur ein Ast sondern ein ganzer Haufen. Es nimmt neue Ausmaße an ...
> 
> ...


Einfach wegräumen und die Äste ganz weit in den Wald werfen. Nach einer gewissen Zeit verlieren die Stöckchenleger i.d.R. die Lust an dem Spielchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (18. Mai 2020)

Svenos schrieb:


> Einfach wegräumen und die Äste ganz weit in den Wald werfen. Nach einer gewissen Zeit verlieren die Stöckchenleger i.d.R. die Lust an dem Spielchen.



.... ist auch meine Meinung, auf meinen Strecken liegen natürliche Hindernisse die weitaus schwieriger zu bewältigen sind, und teilweise auch schwerer einzusehen ist (Windwurf) als diese beide Haufen.  Auf solche Hindernisse habe ich meine Fahrweise einzustellen - Blindflug ohne zu wissen was hinter der nächsten Kurve lauert und dabei nicht genüngend Bremsweg zu haben ist nicht....

Als Falle definiere ich etwas was man nicht oder erst sehr spät erkennt und dadurch zu Schaden kommt, diesen Aufbau wird jemand wenn gezielt gelegt haben, das jeder genügend Zeit hat zu bremsen. Ist das sonst eine sehr schnelle Stelle wo oft & gern schnell gefahren wird, bei gleichzeitiger Nutzung von Fussgängern? 

Ansonsten verurteile ich das Stöckchenlegen auch, genauso wie ich Biker verurteile die ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste an Fussgänger & Wanderer vorbei rasen.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (18. Mai 2020)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> .... ist auch meine Meinung, auf meinen Strecken liegen natürliche Hindernisse die weitaus schwieriger zu bewältigen sind, und teilweise auch schwerer einzusehen ist (Windwurf) als diese beide Haufen. Auf solche Hindernisse habe ich meine Fahrweise einzustellen - Blindflug ohne zu wissen was hinter der nächsten Kurve lauert und dabei nicht genüngend Bremsweg zu haben ist nicht....


Das mag ja reell durchaus richtig sein, was bleibt einem auch anderes übrig. Aber eigentlich ist das am Thema vorbei. Nämlich: Was soll diese dreck... Scheixxx anderen Fallen zu stellen und absichtlich Hindernisse in den Weg zu legen? Leute die sowas tun, gehören bestraft und aus. Denn das ist weder witzig noch akzeptabel.


----------



## Grizzly71 (18. Mai 2020)

Draht über Radweg gespannt / Zeugenaufruf





						User-Verifikation - News Reader
					

News Reader.




					news.feed-reader.net


----------



## sgclimber (18. Mai 2020)

Bei uns in der Gegend stößt man auf sowas... da hat wer richtig Langeweile bzw. Hass auf irgendwen.
Ich gehe aber stark davon aus das das nicht gegen Radfahrer sondern eher gegen Quadfahrer, Jäger oder so gerichtet ist. Die Fotos zeigen nur einen kleinen Teil, das ging noch bestimmt 100m so weiter...


----------



## Grizzly71 (18. Mai 2020)

was ein Aufwand


----------



## Svenos (18. Mai 2020)

Diese Energie müsste man in vernünftige Bahnen lenken  Noch etwas Erde und man hätte ein schönes Waschbrett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (18. Mai 2020)

Svenos schrieb:


> Nach einer gewissen Zeit verlieren die Stöckchenleger i.d.R. die Lust an dem Spielchen.



Gibt aber auch Kandidaten, die sehr viel Zeit haben und täglich die gleiche Strecke "betreuen". Wenn Du so einem im Revier hast, kannste die Strecke eigentlich aufgeben. Die zermürben Dich! 

Glücklicherweise haben die aber auch meistens nur einen kleinen Aktionsradius.


----------



## Martinwurst (18. Mai 2020)

Mit 29 Zoll fährt man da einfach drüber  



Hockdrik schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise haben die aber auch meistens nur einen kleinen Aktionsradius.



Außer die haben E-Bikes.
Aber dann könnte man ja an strategischen Punkten so ne Art EMP anbringen, was den Motor außer gefecht setzt


----------



## Walsumer1980 (18. Mai 2020)

Sind wahrscheinlich die gleichen Hurensöhne die auch Giftköder für Hunde auslegen?


----------



## Deleted 347960 (18. Mai 2020)

Walsumer1980 schrieb:


> Sind wahrscheinlich die gleichen Hurensöhne die auch Giftköder für Hunde auslegen?


Könnte sein. Die würde ich gleich mal einsperren.


----------



## Svenos (18. Mai 2020)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Gibt aber auch Kandidaten, die sehr viel Zeit haben und täglich die gleiche Strecke "betreuen". Wenn Du so einem im Revier hast, kannste die Strecke eigentlich aufgeben. Die zermürben Dich!
> 
> Glücklicherweise haben die aber auch meistens nur einen kleinen Aktionsradius.


Hey, wir sind Ausdauersportler mit langem Atem. Ich habe bis jetzt jeden kleingekriegt


----------



## ArmlingAndi (18. Mai 2020)

@sgclimber Ach du ....! Solche Typen sind zu bemitleiden. Wie Svenos schon sagt... mit so einer Energie und Aufwand könnte man richtig coole Sachen machen. 

Mir würde bei deinem Beispiel nur einfallen etwas Erde aufzuschütten um das ganze auch mit 26 Zoll überrollbar zu machen


----------



## franzam (18. Mai 2020)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Gegend stößt man auf sowas... da hat wer richtig Langeweile bzw. Hass auf irgendwen.
> Ich gehe aber stark davon aus das das nicht gegen Radfahrer sondern eher gegen Quadfahrer, Jäger oder so gerichtet ist. Die Fotos zeigen nur einen kleinen Teil, das ging noch bestimmt 100m so weiter...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1045346Anhang anzeigen 1045347



Stellt sich wirklich die Frage, ob das gegen Biker geht. Sowas hat die UnB auch schon mal gemacht um  " Motorisiertes Volk" fern zu halten


----------



## Deleted 347960 (18. Mai 2020)

franzam schrieb:


> Stellt sich wirklich die Frage, ob das gegen Biker geht. Sowas hat die UnB auch schon mal gemacht um  " Motorisiertes Volk" fern zu halten


Ist eigentlich egal, gegen wen sich diese hinterfotzigen Anschläge auf Leib und Leben richten. Solche Subjekte, die solche Fallen stellen sind paranoide Psychopathen und gehören entweder ins Gefängnis oder in die Irrenanstalt.


----------



## franzam (19. Mai 2020)

Die von sgclimber geposteten Bilder zeigen keine hinterfotzigen Anschläge....


----------



## scratch_a (19. Mai 2020)

Und dennoch Anfänge kranker Auswüchse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 347960 (19. Mai 2020)

franzam schrieb:


> Die von sgclimber geposteten Bilder zeigen keine hinterfotzigen Anschläge....


Sie sind ersichtlicher, ja. Aber trotzdem scheixxe.


----------



## Grizzly71 (19. Mai 2020)

am besten noch mit Erde "befüttern" und schon hätte man ein paar nette kleine "Hüpfhügel"


----------



## sauerlaender75 (19. Mai 2020)

erinnert mich an diese "Fallen" 









						Sperrung der B276 für Motorradfahrer zwischen April und Oktober?
					

In Laubach fordern die Freien Wähler, die B276 für Motorradfahrer von April bis Oktober zu sperren. In Schotten sieht man das differenzierter.




					www.kreis-anzeiger.de


----------



## CReusch (19. Mai 2020)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> am besten noch mit Erde "befüttern" und schon hätte man ein paar nette kleine "Hüpfhügel"


Das war auch mein erster Gedanke: Wollte da jemand ein paar "Roller" bauen? Wie bei einem Pumptrack und ist einfach nicht fertig geworden??? gerade beim ersten Bild mit dem Baumstamm dahinter... darüber würde ich mich freuen... einfach noch 10 Schippen Erde drauf und fertig is der Kicker!


----------



## DonArcturus (19. Mai 2020)

Nene, Sperrungen sind keine Fallen. Fallen sind Ölteppiche, die irgendwelche kranken Hirne in Kurven kippen. Die landen dann nicht im Gefängnis, sondern in Klapsmühlen, wo man als ottonormal-Zeitungsleser nicht weiß, ob die nicht schon nach 2 Wochen raus sind. Völlig verdreht, was Politiker oder Gerichte unter Gerechtigkeit und Gleicheit verstehen.


----------



## Marshall6 (19. Mai 2020)

Habe heute per whatsapp ein Bild bekommen, leider weiß ich auch nicht wer und wann es gemacht hat.
Soll auf dem sog. „Höll Trail“ irgendwo am Schienerberg, westlicher Bodensee liegen, mehrere kleine und große Bretter dieser Machart:

*Anhänge*





Die lokale Presse ist informiert und hat Interesse bekundet.


----------



## demlak (22. Mai 2020)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Gegend stößt man auf sowas... da hat wer richtig Langeweile bzw. Hass auf irgendwen.
> Ich gehe aber stark davon aus das das nicht gegen Radfahrer sondern eher gegen Quadfahrer, Jäger oder so gerichtet ist. Die Fotos zeigen nur einen kleinen Teil, das ging noch bestimmt 100m so weiter...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1045346Anhang anzeigen 1045347


Wenn dir das Leben Zitronen schenkt, hol den Tequila aus dem Schrank.
Nicht immer so verbissen sehen.. Hier muss ich neidvoll den Enthusiasmus anerkennen.
Leg doch mal einen Zettel aus und Frag, ob du noch Schaufeln sponsorn kannst.
Aus meiner Sicht: Kein schlechter Anfang, kann man was nettes draus machen.


----------



## demlak (22. Mai 2020)

ArmlingAndi schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen,
> 
> habe folgende Wegblockierungen gestern im Stuttgarter Wald gefunden. Es waren zwei Sperren direkt hintereinander und nicht nur ein Ast sondern ein ganzer Haufen. Es nimmt neue Ausmaße an ...
> 
> ...


Spannend, wie hier im Thread bei dem Foto abgegangen wird.
Schon drüber nachgedacht, dass das auch nur Spielerei von Kindern sein könnte?
Das das nix mit einer Falle zu tun hat, wurde ja bereits hinlänglich dargelegt.


----------



## ploerre (22. Mai 2020)

Blockaden sind nicht gleich Fallen.

Bin auch dafür, daß man sich hier auf "echte Fallen" beschränkt, also hinterrücks installierte Vorrichtungen, die darauf angelegt sind, Fahrradfahrer potentiell gefährlich zu verletzen, bzw. eigentlich zu töten. 
Als da wären: Gespannte Drähte, Nagelbretter, in den Boden gerammte, angespitze Pflöcke oder Stahlbolzen.. der Beispiele gibts ja leider genügend. 

Wenn hier jeder umgefallene Baum und hingelegte Äste gepostet werden, wird hier nur der Thread mit Belanglosigkeiten verwässert und das finde ich angesichts der potentiell verheerenden Wirkung von richtigen Fallen absolut kontraproduktiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Walsumer1980 (22. Mai 2020)

ploerre schrieb:


> Blockaden sind nicht gleich Fallen.
> 
> Bin auch dafür, daß man sich hier auf "echte Fallen" beschränkt, also hinterrücks installierte Vorrichtungen, die darauf angelegt sind, Fahrradfahrer potentiell gefährlich zu verletzen, bzw. eigentlich zu töten.
> Als da wären: Gespannte Drähte, Nagelbretter, in den Boden gerammte, angespitze Pflöcke oder Stahlbolzen.. der Beispiele gibts ja leider genügend.
> ...



Selbstschussanlagen und Minenfelder nicht vergessen☝?


----------



## vanbov (22. Mai 2020)

Aktuelles Problem in Kelheim:

Edit sagt:
1. Teil der absichtlichen Fallen in 93309 Kelheim, Bavaria, good old Germany
betroffener Trail: HeckMeck


----------



## vanbov (22. Mai 2020)

Edit sagt:
2. und fortgeführter Teil der absichtlichen Fallen in 93309 Kelheim, Bavaria, good old Germany
hier noch “Fallen“ in einem anderen Trail (Donaupromenade)

—> 2 Baumstammhälften im Trail (uneinsichtige 180 Grad Spitzkehre).
Tags zuvor war der Trail sauber..


----------



## dopero (22. Mai 2020)

Und wo ist die Falle?


----------



## vanbov (22. Mai 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Und wo ist die Falle?


Mhmmmm... in ner nicht einsehbaren 180 Grad Spitzkurve zwei halben Baumstämme zu platzieren ist für dich keine Falle? Dein Ego zu solchen herausforderungen möcht ich haben.....


----------



## DerandereJan (22. Mai 2020)

vanbov schrieb:


> Mhmmmm... in ner nicht einsehbaren 180 Grad Spitzkurve zwei halben Baumstämme zu platzieren ist für dich keine Falle? Dein Ego zu solchen herausforderungen möcht ich haben.....



Also sorry mal...Falle hin oder her... mit SOWAS muss man im Wald IMMER rechnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## styl0 (22. Mai 2020)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Also sorry mal...Falle hin oder her... mit SOWAS muss man im Wald IMMER rechnen!


Stimmt, gespaltene Baumstämme liegen eigentlich immer auf den Trails. Da muss man wirklich mit rechnen.

Ich würde gern mal jemanden dabei erwischen, die Selbstverständlichkeit mit der solche Sachen offensichtlich ganz bewusst ausgelegt werden und dann noch relativiert werden ist hochgradig asozial. Passt aber zur Gesellschaft, in der ja momentan angeblich alle auf andere Acht geben. Nachdenken=0, Hauptsache ICH.


----------



## vanbov (22. Mai 2020)

Ist das hier das Thema „absichtliche Fallen“ oder “mit was ich im Wald immer rechnen muss“?
Wenn ich am Tag 1 den Trail fahre und nichts ist da und am Tag 2 liegt sowas im Trail, dann ist das eine absichtliche Falle.


----------



## styl0 (22. Mai 2020)

vanbov schrieb:


> Ist das hier das Thema „absichtliche Fallen“ oder “mit was ich im Wald immer rechnen muss“?
> Wenn ich am Tag 1 den Trail fahre und nichts ist da und am Tag 2 liegt sowas im Trail, dann ist das eine absichtliche Falle.


Klar ist es das, zumal die Dinger definitiv absichtlich so auf den Weg gelegt wurden. Oder fallen neuerdings Bäume längs gespalten zufällig auf Wege?

Um eins klar zu stellen: Wir Biker sind nicht allein im Wald und haben gefälligst auch (!!) Rücksicht zu nehmen, aber dieses Dorfsheriffgehabe ist der allerletzte Dreck.


----------



## Balkanbiker (22. Mai 2020)

@vanbov Aus den Fotos war nicht ersichtlich was genau zu sehen ist. Für mich sah das auch einfach nur nach Holz im Wald aus. Auch gespaltenes Holz kann einfach so rumliegen. Außerdem hast du nicht dazugeschrieben wann und wo die Fotos entstanden sind, was eigentlich Sinn und Zweck des Themas sind. So gesehen hatte das Posting 0 Informationsgehalt. Ob das jetzt eine Falle ist oder nicht, kann gerne an Stammtischen diskutiert werden.


----------



## vanbov (22. Mai 2020)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> @vanbov Aus den Fotos war nicht ersichtlich was genau zu sehen ist. Für mich sah das auch einfach nur nach Holz im Wald aus. Auch gespaltenes Holz kann einfach so rumliegen. Außerdem hast du nicht dazugeschrieben wann und wo die Fotos entstanden sind, was eigentlich Sinn und Zweck des Themas sind. So gesehen hatte das Posting 0 Informationsgehalt. Ob das jetzt eine Falle ist oder nicht, kann gerne an Stammtischen diskutiert werden.


Habs mal editiert....


----------



## scratch_a (22. Mai 2020)

Für mich schaut es schon auch so aus, als wäre es absichtlich platziert worden, um damit Unfälle hervor zu rufen. Somit auch eine Falle, wenn es schlecht einsehbar ist. Die Situation sieht man auf den Bildern aber wirklich nicht so gut.

Allerdings muss man halt trotzdem immer mit natürlichen Hindernissen rechnen und deshalb auf Sicht fahren, notfalls eben langsam. Ein Baum/Ast kann auch einfach so mal umfallen/abbrechen und liegt dann von einem Tag auf den anderen im Weg. Das ist aber hier tatsächlich nicht das Thema und braucht hier auch nicht zu diskutiert werden. Vielmehr sollen die dummen Absichten mancher Zeitgenossen dargestellt und thematisiert werden. Ob es dann zu einem Unfall kommt oder nicht, weil man sich vorschriftsmäßig verhalten hat, ist da erst einmal zweitrangig.

Die Bilder mit den Nägeln sind aber schon eine ganz andere Nummer!


----------



## vanbov (22. Mai 2020)

BTT:
Aktuell werden bei uns immer wieder Teile der Streckenbegrenzungen in die Trails gelegt. Die Nagelbretter / Wurzelbohrer sind aber die perfide Sperrspitze. 
Fehlen nur noch gespannte Drahtseile, wie woanders gemeldet wurde.


----------



## styl0 (22. Mai 2020)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> @vanbov Aus den Fotos war nicht ersichtlich was genau zu sehen ist. Für mich sah das auch einfach nur nach Holz im Wald aus. Auch gespaltenes Holz kann einfach so rumliegen. Außerdem hast du nicht dazugeschrieben wann und wo die Fotos entstanden sind, was eigentlich Sinn und Zweck des Themas sind. So gesehen hatte das Posting 0 Informationsgehalt. Ob das jetzt eine Falle ist oder nicht, kann gerne an Stammtischen diskutiert werden.


Noch einmal: Baumstämme längs gespalten, auf dem Weg. Eine absolut typische Situation  . Um das zu "diskutieren" braucht es keinen Stammtisch.

@vanbov: Ist bei uns ähnlich, da werden absichtlich Stämme über den Weg gezogen. Anhalten und wieder in den Wald schmeißen, fertig ists. Den oder die Verursacher wird man seltenst ermitteln können.


----------



## Balkanbiker (23. Mai 2020)

styl0 schrieb:


> Um das zu "diskutieren" braucht es keinen Stammtisch.


Hier braucht es aber erst recht nicht diskutiert werden. Das Thema dient zur Information und Warnung.
Wenn alle 10 Beiträge diskutiert wird ob etwas eine Falle ist oder nicht nervt das. Für dich sind gespaltene Baumstämme auf dem Weg immer eine Falle, für andere eben nicht. Das ist aber eigentlich nicht von Interesse wenn man nur wissen will wo wieder selbst ernannte Ordnungshüter unterwegs sind.


----------



## Balkanbiker (23. Mai 2020)

vanbov schrieb:


> Habs mal editiert....


...Trail ist nicht gerade eindeutig. Bundesland, Region, Ort...? So schwer ist das doch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vanbov (23. Mai 2020)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> ...Trail ist nicht gerade eindeutig. Bundesland, Region, Ort...? So schwer ist das doch nicht.



Ähmmm....

Region:





Ort:


vanbov schrieb:


> Aktuelles Problem in Kelheim









vanbov schrieb:


> Aktuell werden bei uns immer wieder Teile der Streckenbegrenzungen in *die Trails* gelegt.


—> mehrzahl, also nicht ganz Eindeutig

Fazit:
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. 
Aber für dich und deinesgleichen hab ich´s jeweils nochmal eindeutig editiert und hier auch noch markiert....


----------



## DerandereJan (23. Mai 2020)

"Dich und deinesgleichen...?"

Ziemlich sicher scheint mir das Problem woanders zu liegen.


----------



## vanbov (23. Mai 2020)

@DerandereJan 
.... HaarInDerSuppeSucher / SchlaubiSchlumpf´s / Gscheidhaferl.....
Liegt letztendlich halt immer im Auge des Betrachters, in welche Ecke man „derengleiches“ steckt


----------



## sauerlaender75 (23. Mai 2020)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> "Dich und deinesgleichen...?"
> 
> Ziemlich sicher scheint mir das Problem woanders zu liegen.




Ja, das Problem liegt auch woanders -auf Trails wo Fussgänger & MTB paralell unterwegs sind, werden solche Einbremsmassnahme wahrscheinlich immer öfter ausgelegt, wenn der schneller fahrende MTBler weiterhin ohne Rücksicht die Fussgänger fast umnietet um seinen Flow nicht zu unterbrechen. Ich bin als Wanderer wie auch auch als Biker in den Wäldern unterwegs und kenne beiden Seiten, und schäme mich regelmässig wenn ich mit meiner Frau & Kindern durch die Wälder laufe und von hinten oder vorn kommt mit einem Affenzahne, ohne aus sich aufmerksam ein Biker aus dem Unterholz, das man sich nur noch mit einem Sprung retten kann. Ich sag meiner Frau immer es sind nicht alle so, aber leider sehr viele und er Wald gehört nunmal allen.
Ich kann nur auf gegenseitige Rücksicht appellieren oder wenn es nicht möglich ist seine Geschwindigkeit zu reduzieren, dann bitte in Bike Only Bikeparks fahren!

Solche Aktionen kommen nur durch blanken Hass auf unser Hobby, und der entsteht sicherlich nicht wenn man vor einem auftretende Fussgänger die Geschwindigkeit deutlich verringert, auf sich aufmerksam durch klingeln und sich bedankt wenn einem dann noch Platz gemacht wurde.

Der Wald gehört nicht nur einer Interessengemeinschaft, mit Rücksicht aufeinander passiert das nicht - leider werden schwarze Schafe auf unsere Seite die schwarzen Schafen auf der anderen Seite aktivieren, solche Hindernisse bis hin zu lebensgefährliche und hinterfotzige Fallen zu platzieren!


----------



## delphi1507 (23. Mai 2020)

vanbov schrieb:


> Edit sagt:
> 2. und fortgeführter Teil der absichtlichen Fallen in 93309 Kelheim, Bavaria, good old Germany
> hier noch “Fallen“ in einem anderen Trail (Donaupromenade)
> 
> ...





vanbov schrieb:


> Ähmmm....
> 
> Region:
> 
> ...



Nachträglich editieren kann jeder.... 

So und wo sind jetzt deine Angaben? Der Post bezig sich auf deine Baumstämme, die ohne Angaben gepostet wurden, nicht auf die Meldung der polizei...


----------



## scratch_a (23. Mai 2020)

Hä? Welche Angaben fehlen dir wofür? Steht doch alles jetzt eindeutig dabei nach dem er es editiert hat.


----------



## delphi1507 (23. Mai 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Hä? Welche Angaben fehlen dir wofür? Steht doch alles jetzt eindeutig dabei nach dem er es editiert hat.


Nachdem er es zum 2. Mal editiert hat, nicht jeder schaut 3 Mal nach ob jemand noch was hinzufügen... ! Als der Post gepostet wurde, standen die Angaben nicht drinn! Und dann so blöd nachfragen?


----------



## scratch_a (23. Mai 2020)

Sorry, du hast jetzt gerade nachgefragt und seinen editierten Beitrag zitiert.
Editiert wurde sein Post heute Nacht um 00:57 Uhr, nachdem ihm gesagt wurde, dass es nicht eindeutig ist. Nein, ich verstehe dein Problem wirklich nicht.


----------



## delphi1507 (23. Mai 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Sorry, du hast jetzt gerade nachgefragt und seinen editierten Beitrag zitiert.
> Editiert wurde sein Post heute Nacht um 00:57 Uhr, nachdem ihm gesagt wurde, dass es nicht eindeutig ist. Nein, ich verstehe dein Problem wirklich nicht.


Probelem ist andere für doof hinstellen nachdem man nachgebessert hat, hatte er geschrieben, ich habe es nachgetragen jetzt steht alles drinn wäre es etwas anderes, übrigens bin ich im Browser wenn man das Fenster noch offen hat über die Zurücktaste zurück gegangen, da war noch nix aktualisiert, erst im Zitat tauchte dann die Änderung auf... Dennoch gilt, Fehler eingestehen = ok, nachträglich abändern und sich dann über andere lustig machen = no go...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (23. Mai 2020)

Ok, jetzt habe ich es auch verstanden, warum weshalb. Aber siehst, du hast auch daraus was gelernt


----------



## demlak (23. Mai 2020)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Ja, das Problem liegt auch woanders -auf Trails wo Fussgänger & MTB paralell unterwegs sind, werden solche Einbremsmassnahme wahrscheinlich immer öfter ausgelegt, *wenn der schneller fahrende MTBler weiterhin ohne Rücksicht die Fussgänger fast umnietet um seinen Flow nicht zu unterbrechen*. Ich bin als Wanderer wie auch auch als Biker in den Wäldern unterwegs und kenne beiden Seiten, und schäme mich regelmässig wenn ich mit meiner Frau & Kindern durch die Wälder laufe und von hinten oder vorn kommt mit einem Affenzahne, ohne aus sich aufmerksam ein Biker aus dem Unterholz, das man sich nur noch mit einem Sprung retten kann. Ich sag meiner Frau immer es sind nicht alle so, aber leider sehr viele und er Wald gehört nunmal allen.
> Ich kann nur auf gegenseitige Rücksicht appellieren oder wenn es nicht möglich ist seine Geschwindigkeit zu reduzieren, dann bitte in Bike Only Bikeparks fahren!
> 
> Solche Aktionen kommen nur durch blanken Hass auf unser Hobby, und *der entsteht sicherlich nicht wenn* man vor einem auftretende Fussgänger die Geschwindigkeit deutlich verringert, auf sich aufmerksam durch klingeln und sich bedankt wenn einem dann noch Platz gemacht wurde.
> ...


Ist dir eigentlich bewusst, was du hier schreibst? 
Ich fasse mal deine Aussage zusammen: 
"Die MTBler sind *selbst schuld*, wenn sie jemand mit Anschlägen auf ihr Leben attackiert, denn das ist *nur* reine *Reaktion*!"

Das kann doch nicht dein ernst sein?


----------



## delphi1507 (23. Mai 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt habe ich es auch verstanden, warum weshalb. Aber siehst, du hast auch daraus was gelernt


Was denn? Das man einen Beitrag 20 Mal checken muss? Nein ich blättere nicht mehrere Seiten zurück um zu prüfen, ob jemand noch was hinzugefügt hat. Das kann man dann in einem neuen Posting machen, ist auch zum verfolgen der Abläufe viel gescheiter...


----------



## sauerlaender75 (23. Mai 2020)

demlak schrieb:


> Ist dir eigentlich bewusst, was du hier schreibst?
> Ich fasse mal deine Aussage zusammen:
> "Die MTBler sind *selbst schuld*, wenn sie jemand mit Anschlägen auf ihr Leben attackiert, denn das ist *nur* reine *Reaktion*!"
> 
> Das kann doch nicht dein ernst sein?




Da ich das nicht geschrieben habe, werde ich das auch nicht weiter kommentieren, da du eh nur auf Konfrotation aus bist - eine schönen Tag wünsche ich Dir!


----------



## demlak (23. Mai 2020)

Ich habe dich 1:1 zitiert und die entsprechenden Stellen hervorgehoben.

Und ja, bei solchen Aussagen bin ich auf Konfrontation aus!

Es ist nämlich bei der Bewertung von Fallen scheißegal wie rüpelhaft ein oder alle Mountainbiker sind. Es ist keine Entschuldigung und keine Rechtfertigung loszuziehen und die Gesundheit von Menschen zu gefährden!


----------



## scratch_a (23. Mai 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Was denn? Das man einen Beitrag 20 Mal checken muss? Nein ich blättere nicht mehrere Seiten zurück um zu prüfen, ob jemand noch was hinzugefügt hat. Das kann man dann in einem neuen Posting machen, ist auch zum verfolgen der Abläufe viel gescheiter...



Bleib mal locker...ich dachte eher, dass du jetzt weißt, dass man nach einigen Stunden nicht über "Zurück" gehen sollte ohne selber zu aktualisieren, sondern lieber auf "Vorherige" bzw. auf die Zahl davor. Ich vermute, dass dann automatisch aktualisiert wird. Und dass man das Zitat bei der eigenen Antwort evtl. nochmal vorher liest. Aber lassen wir das, es soll hier um Fallen gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vanbov (23. Mai 2020)

Sorry @delphi1507, aber in meinem ersten Post standen ab dem ersten Mal alle relevanten Angaben drin:

Region: Niederbayern
Ort: Kelheim
Alle weiteren Edit-Angaben (z.B. Trailname usw.) wurden wegen mancher Kleingeistigkeit hinzugefügt bzw. markiert. 
Mehr gibtˋs hier nicht mehr zu sagen. Ich geh jetzt biken.....


----------



## Balkanbiker (24. Mai 2020)

vanbov schrieb:


> mancher Kleingeistigkeit


Du bist echt der Tollste! Und pass beim Biken auf, dass du nicht über einen Ast fällst!


----------



## vanbov (24. Mai 2020)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Du bist echt der Tollste! Und pass beim Biken auf, dass du nicht über einen Ast fällst!


Danke für die Blumen und für deine Fürsorge. Ich weiß das sehr zu schätzen. 
Hoffe du hattest auch einen schönen Samstag! ?


----------



## ciao heiko (28. Mai 2020)

RADOLFZELL 26. Mai 2020, 12:54 Uhr

*Mit Nagelbrettern gegen Mountainbiker: Unbekannter legt Fallen am Schienerberg aus*
Der Mountainbike-Club HMC ist entsetzt. Das Thema ist wegen der Zwei-Meter-Regel schwierig: Radfahrer dürfen in Baden-Württemberg im Wald nur auf Wegen fahren, die mindestens zwei Meter breit sind.









						Radolfzell: Mit Nagelbrettern gegen Mountainbiker: Unbekannter legt Fallen am Schienerberg aus
					

Der Mountainbike-Club HMC ist entsetzt. Das Thema ist wegen der Zwei-Meter-Regel schwierig: Radfahrer dürfen in Baden-Württemberg im Wald nur auf Wegen fahren, die mindestens zwei Meter breit sind.




					www.suedkurier.de


----------



## mgansler (28. Mai 2020)

Zum Glück wissen Nagelbretter ja auch ganz genau ob sie gerade in einen Reifen eines Mountainbikes stecken. Für Füße von Tieren/Kindern/wem auch immer besteht also gar keine Gefahr...


----------



## dopero (28. Mai 2020)

Mich wundert immer das bei Nagelbrettern sich die Jagdpächter und Tierschützer nicht zu Wort melden.


----------



## Svenos (28. Mai 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Mich wundert immer das bei Nagelbrettern sich die Jagdpächter und Tierschützer nicht zu Wort melden.


Mich nicht


----------



## Marshall6 (28. Mai 2020)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> RADOLFZELL 26. Mai 2020, 12:54 Uhr
> 
> *Mit Nagelbrettern gegen Mountainbiker: Unbekannter legt Fallen am Schienerberg aus*
> Der Mountainbike-Club HMC ist entsetzt. Das Thema ist wegen der Zwei-Meter-Regel schwierig: Radfahrer dürfen in Baden-Württemberg im Wald nur auf Wegen fahren, die mindestens zwei Meter breit sind.
> ...


Mal ein Bild vom Zeitungsartikel:




Und hier der nächste Artikel mit einem anderen Blickwinkel:








						Jagdpächter der Gemeinde Moos wünscht sich im Wald mehr Ruhe und Rücksichtnahme – vor allem von Mountainbikern
					

Unter den vielen Radfahrern, die auf wild angelegten Trails unterwegs sind, leiden vor allem die Tiere, weil sie in ihren Ruhezonen gestört werden.




					www.suedkurier.de
				




Der Jagdpächter ist laut Google ein Allgemeinmediziner mit 2 Praxen.
Menschen heilen ( Mountainbiker auch?), Tiere töten.. komische Kombination.
Porsche Boxster in gelb, Jeep Rubicon in Olivtarngrün..


----------



## dopero (28. Mai 2020)

Hat nur zum Einsteiger Porsche und Jeep gereicht ;-)


----------



## Marshall6 (28. Mai 2020)

dopero schrieb:


> Hat nur zum Einsteiger Porsche und Jeep gereicht ;-)


Bei den Immobilienpreisen hier am See ist das kein Wunder..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (29. Mai 2020)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> auf sich aufmerksam durch klingeln und sich bedankt wenn einem dann noch Platz gemacht wurde.


Ich steig sogar ab und falle mit einem Abstand von min. 1,5m und Maske vor den Fußgängern auf die Knie um mich zu bedanken. Danach schiebe ich das Fahrrad zunächst einige Meter bevor ich mich dann leise und zurückhaltend aus der Umgebung der durchlauchten Bodenhoheit entferne.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (29. Mai 2020)

Kannst du gerne dich drüber lustig machen wie du willst, da gegenseitige Rücksicht heute eine Fremdwort ist, ist auch auch bei den Fussgänger der Anteil der sich sichtlich bemüht Platz zu machen ziemlich gering. Ich handhabe es tatsächlich so, aber glaube mir so häufig kommt kein Danke über meine Lippen .....


----------



## demlak (29. Mai 2020)

Im Wald wird gegrüßt. Und wer aus dem Weg geht, kriegt ein Danke.
Das ist ja wohl das absolute Minimum.

Könnten wir wieder zum Thema zurückkehren?


----------



## prince67 (2. Juni 2020)

vanbov schrieb:


> Aktuelles Problem in Kelheim:
> 
> Edit sagt:
> 1. Teil der absichtlichen Fallen in 93309 Kelheim, Bavaria, good old Germany
> ...


Problem gelöst, Trail gesperrt.








						Der Zoff ums Mountainbiken im Wald
					

Nägel-Attacken in Kelheim sorgen für Entsetzen. Das wilde Treiben von Bikern eckt aber auch an. Waldbesitzer sperren Trail. (M-Plus)




					www.mittelbayerische.de
				





> *Der Zoff ums Mountainbiken im Wald                 *
> 
> Nägel-Attacken in Kelheim sorgen für Entsetzen. Das wilde Treiben von Bikern eckt aber auch an. Waldbesitzer sperren Trail.
> 
> Kelheim.Ein Nagelbrett ausgelegt, abgeschliffene Bohrer in eine Wurzel getrieben – die Anschläge   auf einen Mountainbike-Trail in Kelheim sorgen für Bestürzung. Zugleich gibt es Kritik   am wilden Biken. Die Waldbesitzervereinigung Kelheim-Thaldorf sperrte den Pfad, die Polizei verweist auf mögliche Bußgelder.


----------



## scratch_a (2. Juni 2020)

Da könnte man doch im Strahl kotzen ?


----------



## vanbov (2. Juni 2020)

Die Mittelbayerische Zeitung hat hier inzwischen ne regelrechte “Kampagne“ am laufen....
Zeitungsaus vom letzten Freitag:
(eigentlich gehts in dem Artikel um alle Freizeitaktivitäten im Wald während Corona)


----------



## scratch_a (2. Juni 2020)

Jepp, im Mai war Neumarkt dran: https://www.mittelbayerische.de/reg...h-notification&utm_campaign=mznews-1590131099

Ehrlich gesagt wundert mich es (und bin natürlich froh darum), dass es hier noch nicht mehr Fallen gegeben hat, nachdem im April ein gespannter Draht gefunden wurde (https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/absichtliche-fallen-fuer-biker.589819/page-74#post-16504457)


----------



## franzam (2. Juni 2020)

vanbov schrieb:


> Die Mittelbayerische Zeitung hat hier inzwischen ne regelrechte “Kampagne“ am laufen....
> Zeitungsaus vom letzten Freitag:
> (eigentlich gehts in dem Artikel um alle Freizeitaktivitäten im Wald während Corona)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1056878


Irgendwie passt der Text nicht so recht zur Headline


----------



## Marshall6 (2. Juni 2020)

franzam schrieb:


> Irgendwie passt der Text nicht so recht zur Headline


Hauptsache die Schlagzeile ist da, der Rest des Textes ist doch nebensache.
Ich erwarte von der Lokalpresse ( Hier das Südgeschmier) garnichts, außer schlampig recherchierte, mit Rechtschreibfehlern garnierte Geschichten aus aller Welt, möglichst die Maus zum Elefanten gemacht.
Somit ist die Online-Bezahlschranke auch kein Problem für mich, für solchen Mist werde ich auch in Zukunft nicht bezahlen. Solange es diese Zeitungen noch gibt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (2. Juni 2020)

Jetzt geht's hier auch los, ich glaube ich spinne. 
Vor Jahren gab's in der Gegend mal einen gespannten Draht, wo ein Mitfahrer mal ne Viertelstunde ohne Bewusstsein im Wald lag. 

Der Förster ist soweit informiert und geht dem ganzen nach.


----------



## vanbov (2. Juni 2020)

@Marshall6 / @franzam 
Hab nen sachlichen und fachlichen Leserbrief an die Redaktion geschickt.
Als Anwort kam von der stellvertretenden Redaktionsleitung das:

“_Sehr geehrter Herr B......,_

_danke für Ihre Anmerkungen. Sie sind nachvollziehbar. Zugegeben: Die Überschrift ist natürlich zugespitzt. Anlass/Aufhänger waren tatsächlich aktuelle Vorkommnisse in den Nachbarlandkreisen Neumarkt und Kelheim. Gesamt gesehen wird meiner Meinung nach hier aber nicht auf die Mountainbiker – salopp gesagt – draufgehauen. Es ist ein Appell an alle, die sich in der Natur bewegen.

Im Teaser heißt es ja „Illegale Biketrails stören Jäger und Naturschützer.“ Im Bildtext heißt es ganz klar: „Das Bild zeigt einen regulären Wettbewerb. Aber ungenehmigte Querfeldeinfahrten sehen Naturschützer nicht gern.“_

_Gerne bleiben wir in der Diskussion_.“


----------



## franzam (3. Juni 2020)

Auf jeden Fall gut, dass Du geschrieben hast. Vll. wird er ja gedruckt


----------



## static (4. Juni 2020)

Noch was aus Nordbayern:








						Hersbruck News ► Lokalnachrichten | Nordbayern
					

Hersbruck News ▷ Lokalnachrichten aus Hersbruck ✔ Hier finden Sie aktuelle, regionale und lokale News, Informationen, Bilder und Videos ✔ von Nordbayern.de.




					www.nordbayern.de


----------



## franzam (4. Juni 2020)

Die Deppen werden immer mehr   ?


----------



## Sub-Zero (4. Juni 2020)

static schrieb:


> Noch was aus Nordbayern:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"_Diese wurden offensichtlich absichtlich dort angebracht, um sich gegen die steigende Zahl von Mountainbiker in den Wälder zu wehren, schreibt die Polizei. Da das aber kein geeignetes Mittel sei, wird gegen Täter ermittelt_. "
Mal wieder schöne Verharmlosung. Wird bestimmt auch geschrieben wenn man Nagelbretter auf der Straße auslegt.
Und gleich wieder die Biker ins schlechte Licht rücken, sind ja eigentlich selber schuld oder was: "_Aber die Polizei möchte auch darauf hinweisen, dass das Befahren des Waldes mit Mountainbikes grundsätzlich nur auf geeigneten Wegen und unter Rücksichtnahme auf Fußgänger erlaubt ist._"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tapir (7. Juni 2020)

Die Bezirksvertretung Wuppertal Cronenberg ruft ja sogar öffentlich dazu auf Fallen auszulegen.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (7. Juni 2020)

Das ist natürlich schon mehr als Krass!


----------



## scratch_a (7. Juni 2020)

Das nimmt ja schon groteske Züge an. "Markierungen an den Bäumen", "Ü40-jährigen mit ihrem schweren E-Bikes vorallem nachts den Wald so sehr kaputt fahren" und dann der Appell "bei der Polizei melden" und an vorhandenen Wege "Stämme und Äste rein legen".

Langsam glaube ich, es geht uns in Deutschland einfach so dermaßen gut, dass man sich quasi als Freizeitbeschäftigung was sucht, über das man sich aufregen kann. Mit Vernunft und wirklichen Problemen hat das alles jedenfalls nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## dopero (7. Juni 2020)

Die Interviewten wirkten wohl auf den Ersteller des Artikels schon etwas laienhaft und unwissend,, ansonsten würde man Zitate doch nicht nicht mit "glaubt" oder "glaubt zu wissen" einleiten.

P.S. "glaubt zu wissen" bei einem Ratsmitglied der Grünen - was sich der Schreiber wohl da gedacht hat ...


----------



## Svenos (8. Juni 2020)

Tapir schrieb:


> Die Bezirksvertretung Wuppertal Cronenberg ruft ja sogar öffentlich dazu auf Fallen auszulegen.


Ist hier ein Jurist anwesend? Könnte fast ein Aufruf zu einer Straftat sein, oder?
Es muss wohl erst einen Toten geben, bevor so Leute merken, was sie mit solchen Aufrufen auslösen.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (9. Juni 2020)

Da fällt einem nix mehr zu ein ... traurig. Echt traurig...


----------



## Deleted 543596 (10. Juni 2020)

In Hagen möchte man das ganze wohl friedlich und in Zusammenarbeit angehen:


----------



## OykoM (10. Juni 2020)

sieht doch erstmal gut aus....leider habe ich nun Genickstarre


----------



## Marshall6 (10. Juni 2020)

passkale schrieb:


> In Hagen möchte man das ganze wohl friedlich und in Zusammenarbeit angehen:
> Anhang anzeigen 1062105


Ich hoffe da melden sich ganz viele, sonst bestimmt am Ende noch ein einziger wie es dort weitergeht.
Eigentlich eine komische Vorgehensweise, klingt so als wären die WBH völlig hilflos überfordert damit, das es keinen Verein als Ansprechpartner der „Szene“ gibt. Wäre das nicht eine Lücke die die DIMB füllen kann?

Für Wanderer gibt es unter anderem den DAV, für Radfahrer den BDR. Wenn man auf den Website vom BDR ist fühlt man sich instant wie 1998 - und als gäbe es nur den sportlichen Teil des Radfahrens, mit Rennrädern rennen fahren.
Gibt es einen Dachverband MTB ?


----------



## Deleted 543596 (10. Juni 2020)

OykoM schrieb:


> sieht doch erstmal gut aus....leider habe ich nun Genickstarre





Marshall6 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe da melden sich ganz viele, sonst bestimmt am Ende noch ein einziger wie es dort weitergeht.
> Eigentlich eine komische Vorgehensweise, klingt so als wären die WBH völlig hilflos überfordert damit, das es keinen Verein als Ansprechpartner der „Szene“ gibt. Wäre das nicht eine Lücke die die DIMB füllen kann?
> 
> Für Wanderer gibt es unter anderem den DAV, für Radfahrer den BDR. Wenn man auf den Website vom BDR ist fühlt man sich instant wie 1998 - und als gäbe es nur den sportlichen Teil des Radfahrens, mit Rennrädern rennen fahren.
> Gibt es einen Dachverband MTB ?


ich hoffe auch, dass sich welche melden. Ich selbst fahre erst seit ein paar Monaten Rad durch den Wald, da ich auf Grund einer Knie-OP sonst sportlich sehr eingeschränkt bin. Vorher habe ich mein 90er Jahre Bike auch nur für Alltagsfahrten genutzt. 
Versuche aber die Info weiträumig zu streuen. Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseudosportler (13. Juni 2020)

Marshall6 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe da melden sich ganz viele, sonst bestimmt am Ende noch ein einziger wie es dort weitergeht.
> Eigentlich eine komische Vorgehensweise, klingt so als wären die WBH völlig hilflos überfordert damit, das es keinen Verein als Ansprechpartner der „Szene“ gibt. Wäre das nicht eine Lücke die die DIMB füllen kann?
> 
> Für Wanderer gibt es unter anderem den DAV, für Radfahrer den BDR. Wenn man auf den Website vom BDR ist fühlt man sich instant wie 1998 - und als gäbe es nur den sportlichen Teil des Radfahrens, mit Rennrädern rennen fahren.
> Gibt es einen Dachverband MTB ?



Die DIMB kann alleine da nichts machen, es müssen Lokels als direkter Ansprechpartner zur Verfügung stehen, diese könnten von der DIMB unterstützt werden.
Wie sollen Auswärtige die Situation vor Ort kennen und beurteilen können, also vor Ort selbst organisieren und aktiv werden, nur so kann man mit den gegenüber Verhandeln und je mehr Leute auf der MTB Seite dabei sind um so mehr verschiedene Ansichten können einfließen. 

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## ciao heiko (13. Juni 2020)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Die DIMB kann alleine da nichts machen, es müssen Lokels als direkter Ansprechpartner zur Verfügung stehen, diese könnten von der DIMB unterstützt werden.
> Wie sollen Auswärtige die Situation vor Ort kennen und beurteilen können, also vor Ort selbst organisieren und aktiv werden, nur so kann man mit den gegenüber Verhandeln und je mehr Leute auf der MTB Seite dabei sind um so mehr verschiedene Ansichten können einfließen.


Es gibt beide Varianten. Zum einen lokale Mitgliedsvereine der DIMB die wir fachlich unterstützen








						Mitgliedsvereine
					

Hier findet Ihr die Mitgliedsvereine der DIMB, die Euch gerne auf Tour, beim Stammtisch etc. willkommen heißen.




					www.dimb.de
				



Zum anderen haben wir eigene Ortsgruppen, die DIMB IGs. Dort wo Bedarf besteht sind diese relativ schnell gegründet.








						DIMB IGs vor Ort
					

Die DIMB Interessengemeinschaften sind die regionalen Vertretungen der DIMB und erster Ansprechpartner vor Ort...




					www.dimb.de


----------



## Mountain77 (19. Juni 2020)

Whatsapp-Nachricht kursiert - Noch weitere Draht-Fallen in der Region gespannt?
					

Gefahr für Fahrrad-Fahrer in der Region Kassel: Bei Whatsapp und Facebook kursiert derzeit eine Nachricht, die davor warnt, dass in der Region vermehrt Draht-Fallen gespannt werden.




					www.hna.de
				




Drahtfalle in Kassel. Der Artikel , insbesondere die Überschrift, strotzt vor "Qualitätsjournalismus".


----------



## hardtails (19. Juni 2020)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Whatsapp-Nachricht kursiert - Noch weitere Draht-Fallen in der Region gespannt?
> 
> 
> Gefahr für Fahrrad-Fahrer in der Region Kassel: Bei Whatsapp und Facebook kursiert derzeit eine Nachricht, die davor warnt, dass in der Region vermehrt Draht-Fallen gespannt werden.
> ...


Das ganze Geschreibsel ist toll......


----------



## Marshall6 (19. Juni 2020)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Whatsapp-Nachricht kursiert - Noch weitere Draht-Fallen in der Region gespannt?
> 
> 
> Gefahr für Fahrrad-Fahrer in der Region Kassel: Bei Whatsapp und Facebook kursiert derzeit eine Nachricht, die davor warnt, dass in der Region vermehrt Draht-Fallen gespannt werden.
> ...


Gerne den Qualitätsjournalismus hier melden:





						Beschwerde beim Deutschen Presserat - Presserat
					

Hier können Sie Beschwerde beim Presserat einreichen. Der Presserat ist für Zeitungen, Zeitschriften und deren Online-Ausgaben zuständig.




					www.presserat.de


----------



## urbandownhill (30. Juni 2020)

Svenos schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> im Wiesbadener Stadtwald (zwischen Hubertushütte und Idsteiner Eiche) ist auch wieder ein "Stöckchenleger" unterwegs. Gestern lagen auf einer breiten Forststraße ca. 20 armdicke Äste quer über dem Weg. Da die Stelle in Sichtweite ein Hochsitz ist, vermute ich den Jäger als "Verkehrsberuhiger". Werde die Sache im Auge behalten. Wenn ich ihn auf frischer Tat ertappe, gibts ne Anzeige. Die Stelle ist (obwohl gerade) schlecht einzusehen. Wenn man sich da ablegt, ist das mehr als ne Schürfwunde.
> Also Augen auf!!!
> 
> OPEN TRAILS - Der Weg ist das Ziel



Ich kann verstehen, dass man sich über solche Sachen ärgert. das soetwas wie gesagt auch gefaährlich werden kann. Ich persönlich würde so etwas nicht allzu persönlich nehmen. Ich sehe das Problem von beiden Seiten. Mein Vater ist seit viele Jahren Jagd Pächter, Wodurch ich selber auch sehr oft mit auf die Jagd gehe. Mein Vater Jagt in einem Revier, wo Wanderer, Biker und andere Leute wirklich extrem selten vorkommen, zumal es da auch wenige stellen gibt, die überhaupt mit irgendwas befahrbar sind. Es ist also genug Platz, um einander etwas aus zu weichen. Dennoch gibt es (ganz wenige) "klassische" Jäger: Etwas Ältere Herren in grün gekleidet und mit einer uhralten Querflinte vom Grossvater bewaffnet die sich tierisch aufregen, wenn einmal im Jahr ein Biker vorbei kommt. Wofür sie übrigens von den meisten andern Jägern auch etwas belächelt werden. In mehr befahrenen und zugleich stark bejagten Gebieten, ist das wohl eher ein Problem. Und solange "nur" Stämmchen herumliegen, ist das ja kein Problem. Man muss immer daran denken, dass solche Gegenstände auch Auf natürliche Weise auf den Trail gelangen können, dann müsste man ja genau gleich reagieren. Es sei denn dies ist eine Offizielle Vereinsstrecke oder ähnliches. Dann stören solche Sachen natürlich massiv. 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Mein Tip: Optimistisch bleiben und das Gespräch mit den leuten suchen. Nur zu anderen Mitteln greifen, wenn es notwendig ist. Wenn allle immer nur mit Anzeigen um sich werfen ist keinem geholfen. Da kann man sich ja gleich an die Strasse stellen und die Nummern von allen Autos aufschreiben, die mutmasslich zu schnell sind.


----------



## demlak (4. Juli 2020)

Wenn ihr weniger Tiere killen würdet, wärt ihr ja mutmaßlich weniger im Wald.. also nerven euch weniger die Radfahrer.. win win für alle..

Wieso ziehen dieser und ähnliche Threads eigentlich ständig Leute an, die sich extra hier anmelden um zu relativieren? (rethorische Frage)


----------



## s3pp3l (6. Juli 2020)

Ist eigentlich jemand in einem Wanderer-Forum? Würde mich mal interessieren, was dort so zu dem Thema geschrieben wird


----------



## Balkanbiker (6. Juli 2020)

Verschiedenes, wie ja zu erwarten wäre z.B. aus dem Wanderforum.de (https://www.wanderforum.de/threads/153494-umfrage-zu-mountainbikern?highlight=mountainbiker):

- Andernseits kann es natürlich durchaus passieren dass der Wanderer zufällig auf ein Stöckchen tritt was sich total unglücklich und natürlich ohne Absicht in den Speichen verfängt. Ein Schelm der böses dabei denkt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













- Es stört in den allermeisten Fällen! Es sei denn, man hat Mountainbiker vor sich, denen bewusst ist, dass außer ihnen auch noch Wanderer auf dem Weg sein könnten. Dann kann es eine harmonische Begegnung werden. Auch das habe ich schon erlebt. Aber leider nur ausnahmsweise!

- Ich erlebe viele Mountainbiker leider als massiv rücksichtslos!

- Bitte nicht vergessen, daß Rücksichtslosigkeit nicht allein den Bikern vorbehalten ist und es außerdem nur nur eine Minderheit ist, aber diese Minderheit alle in einem schlechten Licht erscheinen lässt.

- Die eigentliche Problematik ist die Rücksichtslosigkeit, die auf beiden Seiten besteht.

- mein Motto : Leben und leben lassen . Damit bin ich immer gut gewandert .

- Wenn ich auf schmalen Pfaden wandere, stören sie, auf breiteren Wegen nicht. Und Downhiller auf Wanderwegen ist ein absolutes No-Go. Das stört nämlich nicht nur, es ist auch verdammt gefährlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzenegger (6. Juli 2020)

"Der Fahrrad-Trottel ist kein Trottel weil er Fahrrad fährt. Sondern weil er ein Trottel ist!"  .


----------



## ciao heiko (27. Juli 2020)

Wieder Äste auf den Freiburger Trails









						Baumstämme und Äste auf Mountainbike-Strecken bei Freiburg
					

Unbekannte haben gefährliche Hindernisse auf zwei Mountainbike-Trails im Freiburger Stadtwald gelegt. Haben die Taten mit dem Knatsch zwischen Wanderern und Radlern zu tun?




					www.badische-zeitung.de


----------



## Yeti666 (30. Juli 2020)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Wieder Äste auf den Freiburger Trails
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist bei mir auf meinem Heimweg der Tägliche Wahn und da liegt nicht nur ein Stamm auf dem Weg sondern der ganze Weg ist jeden Tag neu mit Stämmen Ästen und Wurzeln mit Schrauben gepflastert. Das geht jetzt schon einige Jahre so und ich wurde dort auch schon persönlich bedroht beim Aufräumen. Der Forst hat keine Zeit für solche "Spielereien" und auch kein Interesse die Sache in die Hand zu nehmen.


----------



## delphi1507 (30. Juli 2020)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Ist bei mir auf meinem Heimweg der Tägliche Wahn und da liegt nicht nur ein Stamm auf dem Weg sondern der ganze Weg ist jeden Tag neu mit Stämmen Ästen und Wurzeln mit Schrauben gepflastert. Das geht jetzt schon einige Jahre so und ich wurde dort auch schon persönlich bedroht beim Aufräumen. Der Forst hat keine Zeit für solche "Spielereien" und auch kein Interesse die Sache in die Hand zu nehmen.


Würde ich bedroht wäre die Polizei angerückt und der jenigen wäre auch nicht vorher verschwunden...


----------



## Yeti666 (30. Juli 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Würde ich bedroht wäre die Polizei angerückt und der jenigen wäre auch nicht vorher verschwunden...


Wie soll die Polizei das erfahren und dann Stundenlang im Wald rumsuchen? Der Typ der mich bedroht hat hatte mindestens eine Langwaffe und zwei Hunde dabei die er auf mich gehetzt hat. Der hätte nicht gewartet bis die Polizei kommt!


----------



## delphi1507 (30. Juli 2020)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Wie soll die Polizei das erfahren und dann Stundenlang im Wald rumsuchen? Der Typ der mich bedroht hat hatte mindestens eine Langwaffe und zwei Hunde dabei die er auf mich gehetzt hat. Der hätte nicht gewartet bis die Polizei kommt!


Oh noch besser wer dort mit einer Langwaffen unterwegs war, sollte sich heraus finden lassen! Dann Hunde auf einen hetzen und Waffe... Da wäre ne Anzeige definitiv fällig gewesen! Damit ist ja wohl klar es es der zu dem Gebiet gehörige Jäger ist! In solchen Fällen hat man am besten ne GoPro dabei dann ist im Nachgang auch die Beweislage klar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti666 (30. Juli 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Oh noch besser wer dort mit einer Langwaffen unterwegs war, sollte sich heraus finden lassen! Dann Hunde auf einen hetzen und Waffe... Da wäre ne Anzeige definitiv fällig gewesen! Damit ist ja wohl klar es es der zu dem Gebiet gehörige Jäger ist! In solchen Fällen hat man am besten ne GoPro dabei dann ist im Nachgang auch die Beweislage klar...


Ich habe keine Kamera und auch kein Mobiltelefon. Wo soll man herausfinden wer gerade durch den Wald stolpert und harmlose Wanderer bedroht. Zeugen habe ich keine und der Forst will davon nix wissen!


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (30. Juli 2020)

@Yeti666 Einfach anzeigen und der zugehörigen Kommunal-/Stadtverwaltung melden. Die (untere) Jagdbehörde kümmert sich dann um weiteres. -> möglicher Entzug des Jagdscheins, WBK etc. Auch wenn es länger her ist, melde das!
Es ist sowieso unglaublich, dass Jäger keinerlei charakterliche Eignung zum Führen einer Waffe zeigen müssen. Realität ist einfach, dass der Jagdschein inkl. Prüfung gemacht wird und ab dann keiner mehr genauer hinschaut.
Ich hasse Pauschalisierungen btw, aber bei dem Thema platzt mir mein linkes Ei.


----------



## s3pp3l (1. August 2020)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> Es ist sowieso unglaublich, dass Jäger keinerlei charakterliche Eignung zum Führen einer Waffe zeigen müssen. Realität ist einfach, dass der Jagdschein inkl. Prüfung gemacht wird und ab dann keiner mehr genauer hinschaut.


Es wäre ohnehin zu thematisieren, wieso Jäger Wege anlegen, Hochsitze bauen und Wild schießen dürfen - als Hobby. Klar, dass da andere Waldbenutzer stören, aber ich verstehe das Hobby nicht.


----------



## Mountain77 (1. August 2020)

Der DAV hat nen nettes Video frisch online. Heiko, habt ihr meine ich auf Facebook geteilt.
Die Akteure kann man beliebig austauschen. Mountainbiker vs eMountainbiker z.B., Jäger gegen alle Walbesucher....




Das Statement zum Schluss gefällt mir sehr.


----------



## delphi1507 (1. August 2020)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Kamera und auch kein Mobiltelefon. Wo soll man herausfinden wer gerade durch den Wald stolpert und harmlose Wanderer bedroht. Zeugen habe ich keine und der Forst will davon nix wissen!


Die polizei ist dein Ansprechpartner für eine Anzeige oder meinetwegen die Staatsanwaltschaft, kannst übrigens online erledigen...


----------



## Ranzenbiker (1. August 2020)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> Es wäre ohnehin zu thematisieren, wieso Jäger Wege anlegen, Hochsitze bauen und Wild schießen dürfen - als Hobby. Klar, dass da andere Waldbenutzer stören, aber ich verstehe das Hobby nicht.


Genau da liegt das Problem.


----------



## Balkanbiker (1. August 2020)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> aber ich verstehe das Hobby nicht.


Ich würde da mal nicht pauschalisieren. Jäger ganz allgemein sind mir nicht unbedingt sympathisch, aber warum soll das Jagen verwerflicher sein als das fertig abgepackte Fleisch vom Aldi kiloweise auf den Grill werfen ohne sich die Hände „schmutzig“ zu machen? Außerdem gibt es genug Jäger die das nicht als Luxushobby betreiben. Und die Haftung der Jagdpächter für Wildschäden in der Landwirtschaft ist auch nicht ohne. Also bevor hier alle Jäger als Gruppe verurteilt wird, sollte man sich mal mit der Thematik mehr auseinandersetzen. „Den MTBler“ gibt es ja auch nicht.


----------



## on any sunday (1. August 2020)

Es wäre ohnehin zu thematisieren, wieso Radfahrer durch den Wald fahren, wo es doch so schöne asphaltierte Wege gibt - als Hobby. Klar, dass da andere Waldbenutzer stören, aber ich verstehe das Hobby nicht.


----------



## prince67 (1. August 2020)

Die Jäger, die die anderen aus dem Wald raushaben möchten, sind imho nur genau die "Luxusjäger", die nur Angst um ihre Trophäen haben. Mit den anderen gibt es keine Probleme.


----------



## Balkanbiker (1. August 2020)

Aha, wieviele Jäger kennst du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (1. August 2020)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Ich würde da mal nicht pauschalisieren. Jäger ganz allgemein sind mir nicht unbedingt sympathisch, aber warum soll das Jagen verwerflicher sein als das fertig abgepackte Fleisch beim Aldi kiloweise auf den Grill werfen ohne sich die Hände „schmutzig“ zu machen? Außerdem gibt es genug Jäger die das nicht als Luxushobby betreiben. Und die Haftung der Jagdpächter für Wildschäden in der Landwirtschaft ist auch nicht ohne. Also bevor hier alle Jäger als Gruppe verurteilt wird, sollte man sich mal mit der Thematik mehr auseinandersetzen. „Den MTBler“ gibt es ja auch nicht.



Bitte verkneif dir MTBler mit Menschen zu vergleichen, deren Hobby das Töten von Lebewesen ist.

Auch der Vergleich mit dem Supermarkt-Fleisch mag in deiner Moralvorstellung machbar sein, defacto ist das eine ein aktives Töten von Lebewesen und das andere ein ignorantes Geld ausgeben. Nur weil am Ende das gleiche (aus DEINER Sicht) bei rauskommt, sind der Weg, die Handlung und die Intention noch lange nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## LeaLoewin (1. August 2020)

Wenn wir einen Wald wollen und keine sich zersetzende Graslandschaft wie in Schottland, muss der wildbestand leider begrenzt werden... Mir wären da auch Wölfe und Bären lieber, aber dann traut sich auch keiner mehr von uns in den Wald, wenn es genug von denen gibt. 

Unserere Natur ist leider so sehr aus dem Gleichgewicht, dass es derzeit nicht anders geht. 
... Und wer mal ein Tier selbst getötet hat, nimmt Fleisch auch was anders wahr. 

... Nur Gehört schlicht jedem der Waffenschein entzogen, der auch nur ansatzweise einem anderen Menschen droht. 

... Und ich bin weder selbst jäger noch kenne ich welche näher


----------



## ruppidog (1. August 2020)

demlak schrieb:


> …defacto ist das eine ein aktives Töten von Lebewesen und das andere ein ignorantes Geld ausgeben.…



Also Deiner Meinung nach bringen sich all die Billigfleisch liefernden Viecherl selber um oder sterben an Altersschwäche ? Und haben ein freies artgerechtes Leben, bis sie umgeballert werden, so wie die Viecherl die im Wald wohnen ?

?


----------



## delphi1507 (1. August 2020)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> Unserere Natur ist leider so sehr aus dem Gleichgewicht, dass es derzeit nicht anders geht.



Warum klappt das dann erstaunlich gut in einem Kanton in der Schweiz? Da hat sich der Wildbestand normalisiert, da dort auch kein wild mehr angefüttert wird... 
Das ist ja das kranke an der Jagd... Im Winter wird das Wild fett gefüttert, und dann die Tiere zu erlegen, die auf natürlichem Weg den Winter nicht überlebt hätten...


----------



## demlak (1. August 2020)

ruppidog schrieb:


> Also Deiner Meinung nach bringen sich all die Billigfleisch liefernden Viecherl selber um oder sterben an Altersschwäche ? Und haben ein freies artgerechtes Leben, bis sie umgeballert werden, so wie die Viecherl die im Wald wohnen ?
> 
> ?


Du darfst das gerne da rauslesen..
aber das steht da nicht.

Andererseits postuliert die von dir und Balkanbiker angedeutete Meinung, dass auch klein Fritzchen, der sich ne Bifi kauft und nicht weiter drüber nachdenkt, mit einem Menschen zu vergleichen ist, welcher aktiv Lebewesen töten geht.

Warum der Vergleich einfach blödsinn ist, steht in dem Satz den du beim zitieren weggelassen hast.


----------



## LeaLoewin (1. August 2020)

demlak schrieb:


> Du darfst das gerne da rauslesen..
> aber das steht da nicht.
> 
> Andererseits postuliert die von dir und Balkanbiker angedeutete Meinung, dass auch klein Fritzchen, der sich ne Bifi kauft und nicht weiter drüber nachdenkt, mit einem Menschen zu vergleichen ist, welcher aktiv Lebewesen töten geht.



Da ist kein Fritzchen leider keinen deut besser. Eher schlimmer weil er keinerlei bezug zu der von ihm mitverursachten tat hat.... Also überspitzt, bei einem der zum Mord anstiftet quasi keinerlei Reue oder Einsicht
... Und nein im Kindesalter erwarte ich das auch nicht, aber erwachse sollten das schon reflektieren können. 

Wildhaltung ist halt 1A Bio-Viehzucht... Und das dann sogar noch mit für das Tier deutlich stressärmerer tötung als im gleichen massenbetrieb wo viele "Bio-tiere" dann genau so mies verenden wie ihre massentierhaltungs-verwandten. 

Wenn du das richtig machen willst geh zum Metzger der noch selbst hausschlachtungen machen darf oder zum Jäger.... Und wenn du deinen Kindern Respekt vor dem Opfer der Tiere lehren willst nimm sie mit zu ner Schlachtung. 

Mein Opa hat mir und nem Schulfreund das mal bei derem Hahn demonstriert... Er ist Metzger und kann und durfte das. Und ja das ist nicht schön, aber ich hab jetzt auch keine PTBS davon. 
... Aber man weiß dann wovon man redet und was man da isst. 
... Man weiß dann auch wieso auch Innereien verwertet weden. 

... Und ja ich esse heute auch noch Fleisch... Aber eben sehr wenig.


----------



## demlak (1. August 2020)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> Da ist kein Fritzchen leider keinen deut besser. Eher schlimmer weil er keinerlei bezug zu der von ihm mitverursachten tat hat.... Also überspitzt, bei einem der zum Mord anstiftet quasi keinerlei Reue oder Einsicht



Das ist aber deine eigene Moralvorstellung. Im Allgemeinen unterscheidet man durchaus zwischen nicht voll-reflektierten Kaufhandlungen (also ohne direktem Bewusstsein über sämtliche Konsequenzen) und dem abdrücken einer geladenen Waffe die auf ein lebendes Wesen zeigt (also volles Bewusstsein über die Konsequenz).

Wie oben erwähnt und danach nochmal drauf hingewiesen hier zum dritten mal: nur weil das Ergebnis ein vermeintlich vergleichbares ist, ergibt sich nicht daraus, dass alle möglichen Prämissen vergleichbar werden.
Korrelationen sind keine Kausalitäten

Aber um es für euch nochmal deutlicher zu machen: Ich sage nicht, dass es total egal ist, unreflektiert zu handeln. Ich sage, dass das eine nicht mit dem anderen vergleichbar ist.


----------



## ruppidog (1. August 2020)

Im konkreten Fall verursacht unreflektiertes Handeln völlig unvergleichbar mehr Leid als alle Jägerei. Ich bin kein Freund der Jäger, diese Beschäftigung jedoch auf das reine abschiessen zu reduzieren erscheint mir jedoch ganz bemerkenswert unreflektiert..


----------



## LeaLoewin (1. August 2020)

Also findest du Metger und Jäger jetzt böse/verachtenswert weil sie etwas tun was unsere Gesellschaft als nötig ansieht und zu dem du dich nicht im stande siehst? 

Ist so ein bisschen Indisches Kasten-denken oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balkanbiker (1. August 2020)

demlak schrieb:


> Bitte verkneif dir MTBler mit Menschen zu vergleichen, deren Hobby das Töten von Lebewesen ist.


Du hast den Punkt nicht verstanden, ich vergleiche hier nicht die Handlungen. Und was ich schreibe oder nicht lasse ich mir auch von keinem MTB-News Forumsmitglied vorschreiben.
Du hast scheinbar auch ein vereinfachtes Weltbild, daher ist es müßig darüber zu diskutieren. Da hilft es auch nicht wenn du DEINE Meinung dreimal wiederholst und mit vermeintlich wissenschaftlichen Wörtern untermauerst.


----------



## demlak (1. August 2020)

alter.. echt jetzt? lest erst mal bevor ihr antwortet..

jesus.. diese kommunikationskultur ist echt nervig.. ich schreibe "ihr vergleicht äpfel mit birnen". 
ihr antwortet "findest du etwa äpfel böse?"

ich bin raus aus der diskussion...


----------



## Balkanbiker (1. August 2020)

demlak schrieb:


> ich bin raus aus der diskussion


Du liest ja auch nicht, sorry. Außerdem hältst du deine Meinung für allgemeingültig.


----------



## ruppidog (1. August 2020)

Es ist halt schwer zu verstehen das man als Industriefleischkäufer ein erheblich armseligerer Mörder ist als ein Jäger..


----------



## LeaLoewin (1. August 2020)

demlak schrieb:


> alter.. echt jetzt? lest erst mal bevor ihr antwortet..
> 
> jesus.. diese kommunikationskultur ist echt nervig.. ich schreibe "ihr vergleicht äpfel mit birnen".
> ihr antwortet "findest du etwa äpfel böse?"
> ...



Ok was ich gelesen hab war von nem jäger der nen MTB fahrer bedroht hat... Solche Menschen gehören angezeigt, damit ihnen der Waffenschein entzogen wird.
Da gilt Null Toleranz und auch kein Entzug auf Bewährung... Wenn weg dann weg.

Und wie ich es verstanden habe hat dieser Jäger nicht mit seiner waffe sondern mit den Hunden gedroht... Das reicht um seine Charakterliche Eignung zum führen einer Waffe in Frage zu stellen, ist aber auch keine Morddrohung mit vorgehaltener Waffe.

Und ob das jetzt jemand als Hobby, Beruf oder wieso auch immer macht... Die wildsalami essen trotzdem viele dann gerne.

Ob der MTB-fahrer da besser ist, der probiert seinen Gummiabrieb durch die jagt auf Bestzeiten zu maximieren und den Gummimüll dann zusammen mit kettenöl und dichtmilch im wald verteiltt, wage ich zu bezweifeln... Das ist auch schlicht Umweltverschmutzung (auch mit lärm) rein zu seinem Privaten Vergnügen... Da profitiert niemand von... Vielleicht die Familie und Arbeitskollegen die die schlechte Laune nicht aushalten müssen.
... Da ist hinters Haus gehen und Holz hacken aber immernoch nützlicher


----------



## Balkanbiker (1. August 2020)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> Da ist hinters Haus gehen und Holz hacken aber immernoch nützlicher


...solange es nicht im Holzofen ohne Rauchgasreinigung verbrannt wird und die Feinstaubbelastung fördert...?

Ach ja, wenn ich ein Haus besitze belaste ich die Umwelt in der Regel weit mehr als jemand der in einer Wohnung wohnt. Wie man‘s macht, macht man‘s falsch. Der moderne Mitteleuropäer ist nun mal ein Umwelt- und Selbstzerstörer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeaLoewin (1. August 2020)

Kannst es auch weiter zerhäckseln und zum mulchen nehmen... Macht die Landung weicher. 
Außerdem kann man mit dem Holz dann keine Trails mehr blockieren. 
Damit bin ich dann zurück beim Thema.


----------



## Athabaske (2. August 2020)

demlak schrieb:


> Bitte verkneif dir MTBler mit Menschen zu vergleichen, deren Hobby das Töten von Lebewesen ist.



...bei uns in der Gegend argumentieren diejenigen, deren Hobby das Töten von Lebewesen ist, mit dem Argument das seien die Mountainbiker. Die würden arme Rehkitze überfahren.



LeaLoewin schrieb:


> Wenn wir einen Wald wollen und keine sich zersetzende Graslandschaft wie in Schottland, muss der wildbestand leider begrenzt werden..



...bestandsbegrenzende Jagd geht auch ohne Hobbyjäger. Vermutlich sogar nur ohne. Ein insgesamt besseres Bestandsmanagement funktioniert vermutlich nur mit Profis. Siehe Bremen oder Genf, oder einige sehr engagierte Förster, die sich aktiv in die Sache einmischen.

Sowieso wäre zu prüfen, ob die Hobbyjagd nicht einher geht mit generell zu hohen oder überhöhten Beständen.


----------



## scratch_a (2. August 2020)

Falscher Thread. Hier ist man mit diesem Thema richtig.


----------



## Mountain77 (4. August 2020)

Erst dachte ich, wieder son Hetz Dingen, aber dann.. Wow, mal ein recht ausgewogener Artikel und das auf web.de:




__





						Kleinkrieg am Berg: So bekämpfen sich Wanderer und Mountainbiker
					

Beleidigungen, Faustschläge, Nagelfallen: Der Kleinkrieg am Berg nimmt immer gefährlichere Züge an. Nun versuchen verschiedene Initiativen, den Konflikt zu entschärfen.




					web.de


----------



## Bieker (4. August 2020)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Erst dachte ich, wieder son Hetz Dingen, aber dann.. Wow, mal ein recht ausgewogener Artikel und das auf web.de:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, das dachte ich auch direkt. Zumal in Coronazeiten, die Diskussion Wald = Naherholungsgebiet oder Wirtschaftsraum verdeutlicht wird. Bei der Dämmerung im April Mai war ich um 21.30 nicht der letzte auf den Lichtungen, da strömten Scharen von Jugendlichen und Spaziergängern durch die Wälder. Geschossen wurde da so gut wie gar nicht, war den Waidmännern dann wohl zu heiß. Dazu die Trockenheit und das Borkenkäferproblem. Da sind wir Biker nur ein kleines Licht


----------



## Darrow (5. August 2020)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Ach ja, wenn ich ein Haus besitze belaste ich die Umwelt in der Regel weit mehr als jemand der in einer Wohnung wohnt.


Wat is dat voor onzinn? 
Wie in jedem Bereich des Lebens gibt es ein paar wenige Individuen die sich verhalten wie die Axt im Walde, gar Leib und Leben bedrohen nur um am Ende das zu stehen und nichts erreicht zu haben. Außer das man nun jeden, der die gleiche Leidenschaft teilt, unter Generalverdacht stellt. 

Ich hab das Gefühl seit Corona reagieren viele aggressiver als sonst, oder liegt an den Medien?
Soziale Kompetenz scheint wohl in solch einer Zeit wohl keine Rolle mehr zu spielen oder deren Stellenwert ist generell geringer in der Bevölkerung als ich annahm.


----------



## Balkanbiker (5. August 2020)

Was willst du damit sagen? Und warum zitierst du meinen Beitrag aus dem Zusammenhang heraus ohne ihn zu verstehen?


----------



## static (9. August 2020)

Fallen reichen offenbar nicht mehr 








						Egloffstein: Radler mit Luftgewehr beschossen - Zeugen gesucht
					

EGLOFFSTEIN - Zwei Radfahrer sind mit einem Luftgewehr beschossen worden, wie die Polizei Ebemannstadt nun berichtet. Der Mann aus Mittelfranken und seine Begleiterin waren laut Polizeibericht am Samstag, 1. August, gegen 11.15 Uhr, mit Mountainbikes bei Egloffstein unterwegs.




					www.nordbayern.de


----------



## Schnegge (21. August 2020)

Jetz fängt die ? hier in der Schweiz auch schon an...








						Metzerlen-Mariastein - Gefährlich: Unbekannte spannen mehrere Drähte über Waldweg
					

In Metzerlen-Mariastein haben Unbekannte in einem Waldstück nahe der Schweizer Grenze mehrere Metalldrähte über einen Waldweg gespannt. Die Polizei sucht Zeugen.




					www.solothurnerzeitung.ch


----------



## Cube_kid (24. August 2020)

RemedyBiker95 schrieb:


> 1. Hat jemand schon mal erlebt, dass plötzlich ein fast unsichtbares Seil vor euch hattet, was von Baum zu Baum gespannt war und wenn ihr schnell weiter gefahren wärt, dann...  ..."Kopfab"
> 2. Hat einer schon mal gesehen, dass jemand im Wald Baumstämme oder große Stöcke irgendwo hinlegt? Was habt ihr dann mit diesem jemand getan?


Ja bei uns im Wald liegt auf unserer Strecke seit neustem ein riesiger Baum und nirgends ist der Baumstumpf der dazu gehört wenn man nicht aufpasst fliegt man schmerzhaft hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (25. September 2020)

Cube_kid schrieb:


> Ja bei uns im Wald liegt auf unserer Strecke seit neustem ein riesiger Baum und nirgends ist der Baumstumpf der dazu gehört wenn man nicht aufpasst fliegt man schmerzhaft hin





Emily3000 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal so was ähnliches, das kann unschön ausgehen


Ist schon blöd wenn man schneller fährt als man gucken kann.
Ein auf dem Trail liegender Baum ist ärgerlich aber keine Falle, da er wohl recht offensichtlich erkennbar ist. Wer da reinrauscht, der fährt auch gegen eine Hauswand, einen Tanklaster, oder im schlimmsten Fall in Lisa und ihre dreijährige Tochter. Aber das wird hier alle 2 Seiten erneut diskutiert.


----------



## HabeDEhre (26. September 2020)

Warnung! Nagelfallen im Bereich Sonnleiten - Rathaus Oberaudorf
					

xxx



					www.rathaus-oberaudorf.de


----------



## cbtp (8. Oktober 2020)

Leider jetzt auch hier:








						Gefährliche Falle: Mountainbiker entdeckt Stacheldraht über Weg
					

Das hätte schlimm enden können. Über einen Waldweg im Landkreis Freyung-Grafenau hat ein Unbekannter einen Stacheldraht gespannt. Ein Radfahrer entdeckte die gefährliche Falle und "entschärfte" sie. Jetzt ermittelt die Polizei.




					www.br.de


----------



## demlak (11. Oktober 2020)

-colt- schrieb:


> Wie langsam willst du fahren um rechtzeitig einen in Kopfhöhe gespannten Draht zu sehen?


Er bezieht sich eindeutig auf einen Baum und nicht auf Draht oder andere Dinge.


----------



## Cycliste17 (11. Oktober 2020)

Normalerweise ist ein Baum keine Stolperfalle. Wenn aber im Umkreis kein Baumstumpf ist, macht das schon nachdenklich. Durch Sturm dahin geflogen ist er ja nicht.
Ich bin vor Jahren mal von dem Berg in Berlin wo die Abhörstation der Amis früher war, einen Trampelpfad herunter gefahren. Unten angekommen, macht mich eine Joggerin an; ich dürfte das nicht. Frage ich sie warum nicht? Sie: es gibt hier überall Wege. Habe sie einfach stehen lassen und bin weitergefahren. Dann habe ich mich nochmal umgedreht und sehe wie sie einen großen Ast auf den Weg zieht wo ich runter bin. Ich, wieder zurück und frage was der Wahnsinn soll. Die dachte ich habe es nicht bemerkt. Unglaublich, wie manche ihrer Selbstjustiz freien Lauf lassen. Mit Rückenwind von Politikern wie früher Ramsauer mit seinen "Kampfradlern"
Durch Corona sind die Leute jetzt auf dem Fahrrad-Trip, Urlaub war ja gestrichen. Die Sauf-und Feierbetriebe hatten auch geschlossen, also alle mit E-Bikes in den Wald und ins Umland. So viele Fahrräder hinterlassen natürlich mehr Schäden als es normalerweise der Fall ist. Der Lärm und Dreck regt die Ortsansässigen natürlich auf. Aber sich mit Draht und Nägeln zu wehren finde ich feige und skrupellos. Ich habe auch täglich Stress mit Autofahrern, denen das Smartphone wichtiger ist als der Verkehr. Trotzdem bin ich noch nie auf die Idee gekommen nachts  durch die Stadt zu laufen und Autos zu demolieren oder anzuzünden.
Nochmal zu den Jägern. Es gibt solche und solche. Die einen wollen Trophäen, die anderen regulieren das Wild. Hier müssen jährlich bis zu 3000 Wildschweine erlegt werden damit sie nicht den Wald schädigen. Die Stadtmenschen sind der Meinung man müsste die hungernden Tiere füttern. Natürlich explodiert die Zahl der Nachkommen.


----------



## skaster (11. Oktober 2020)

-colt- schrieb:


> Wie langsam willst du fahren um rechtzeitig einen in Kopfhöhe gespannten Draht zu sehen?


Du könntest wenigstens den Post lesen den du zitierst.


----------



## skaster (11. Oktober 2020)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> ... Die Stadtmenschen sind der Meinung man müsste die hungernden Tiere füttern. Natürlich explodiert die Zahl der Nachkommen.


Und diese Stadtmenschen bauen dann Kirrungen im Wald? Interessant, aber falscher Thread.


----------



## Cycliste17 (11. Oktober 2020)

skaster schrieb:


> Und diese Stadtmenschen bauen dann Kirrungen im Wald? Interessant, aber falscher Thread.


Die bauen keine Kirrungen, sondern sorgen durch ihre Ahnungslosigkeit für zusätzliche Zerstörung in der Natur. 
Übrigens frage ich mich welches Ziel die Diskussion über Massentierhaltung hat. Das Problem ist die Massenmenschhaltung. Das Ökosystem funktioniert am besten, wenn es ausgeglichen ist. Sobald eine Art der Lebewesen stark überwiegt, gibt es Probleme.


----------



## Sun on Tour (11. Oktober 2020)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist die Massenmenschhaltung.


Womit wir wieder beim Topic wären?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s3pp3l (11. Oktober 2020)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Unglaublich, wie manche ihrer Selbstjustiz freien Lauf lassen. Mit Rückenwind von Politikern wie früher Ramsauer mit seinen "Kampfradlern"


Ich mache es so, dass ich meine Hometrails zwischendrin auch "abjogge" und dann die Äste beseitige ... Aber es stimmt: Mit dem MTB hat man momentan schweren Stand im Wald. Heute angemault worden: "Man kann auch mal klingeln." ... Ich habe eine Klingel, nur bin ich auf die Leute zugefahren, die sahen mich auch  Ein anderer rief mir nach "Räder für 3000€ fahren und für die Klingel hat's nicht mehr gereicht" ... auch hier kam Gegenverkehr und ich konnte die Gruppe nicht überholen, sondern radelte artig Schritttempo hinter ihnen ... ausbaden musste das dann ein armer Hund, dessen Besitzer meinten, sie müssten mich ausbremsen, indem sie ihn auf "meiner" Seite laufen ließen,... falsch gedacht. Ich hoffe, sie haben ihn wieder eingefangen


----------



## Cycliste17 (11. Oktober 2020)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> Ich mache es so, dass ich meine Hometrails zwischendrin auch "abjogge" und dann die Äste beseitige ... Aber es stimmt: Mit dem MTB hat man momentan schweren Stand im Wald. Heute angemault worden: "Man kann auch mal klingeln." ... Ich habe eine Klingel, nur bin ich auf die Leute zugefahren, die sahen mich auch  Ein anderer rief mir nach "Räder für 3000€ fahren und für die Klingel hat's nicht mehr gereicht" ... auch hier kam Gegenverkehr und ich konnte die Gruppe nicht überholen, sondern radelte artig Schritttempo hinter ihnen ... ausbaden musste das dann ein armer Hund, dessen Besitzer meinten, sie müssten mich ausbremsen, indem sie ihn auf "meiner" Seite laufen ließen,... falsch gedacht. Ich hoffe, sie haben ihn wieder eingefangen


Warum muss ich klingeln, erwarten die Leute dieses Geräusch vom Fahrrad wie das Motorengeräusch am Auto? Ich muss gar nicht klingeln, sondern kann von erwachsen Menschen erwarten dass sie in der Lage sind auf sich selbst und ihre Umgebung zu achten. Für alle die damit überfordert sind, empfehle ich eine Begleitung die auf sie aufpasst.
Die Nummer mit dem Hund kommt mir auch bekannt vor. Gerne werden auch Kinder und Kinderwagen benutzt. Die Menschen sind so krank an Egoismus!


----------



## Balkanbiker (11. Oktober 2020)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> kann von erwachsen Menschen erwarten dass sie in der Lage sind


...wasauchimmer vernünftig zu tun...

➡ Typischer Anfängerfehler... 😂


----------



## Cycliste17 (11. Oktober 2020)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> 😂 Typischer Anfängerfehler...


Ja, lustig und traurig zugleich. Vielleicht sollte mal jemand eine Warn-App entwickeln: Vorsicht! Radfahrer kommt von hinten auf Sie zu! In xxx Metern hat er Sie erreicht.
Dann hat die Träumerbande auch genug Zeit um zu reagieren, und kann noch rechtzeitig eine Blockade bauen um mich, bösen Fahrradfahrer, am weiterfahren zu hindern.


----------



## prince67 (12. Oktober 2020)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Die Stadtmenschen sind der Meinung man müsste die hungernden Tiere füttern. Natürlich explodiert die Zahl der Nachkommen.


Nicht nur die Stadtmenschen. Es gibt auch Jäger, die die Tiere füttern.
Da werden, zB extra Maisfelder am Waldrand über den Winter stehen gelassen.
Und was da oft an sog Kirrungen rumliegt, hat mit Anfüttern nichts mehr zu tun, und das auch oft noch mitten auf dem Weg. (womit ein Bogen zum Thema geschlagen wurde  )


----------



## BigMaaaac (12. Oktober 2020)

der deutsche Wald ist keine Wildnis,
es ist ein Wirtschaftsgut.
und wer dahinein investiert, will auch was raushaben.

ich bin schon öfters durch Treibjagden gefahren,
weil die Jagdgenossen es nicht schaffen die Wege zu beschildern.
gut dann ist die Jagd halt vorbei .

ich bin mir sicher, wenn die im Hochsitz gedurft hätten .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (12. Oktober 2020)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Die Stadtmenschen sind der Meinung man müsste die hungernden Tiere füttern. Natürlich explodiert die Zahl der Nachkommen.


Hmm habe ich da nicht mal Berichte von Jägern gelesen die die Wildschweine mit Bruch aus eine Keksfabrik über den Winter gefüttert haben. Ja ja die Stadtmenschen .....


----------



## robzo (12. Oktober 2020)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Warum muss ich klingeln, erwarten die Leute dieses Geräusch vom Fahrrad wie das Motorengeräusch am Auto? Ich muss gar nicht klingeln, sondern kann von erwachsen Menschen erwarten dass sie in der Lage sind auf sich selbst und ihre Umgebung zu achten. Für alle die damit überfordert sind, empfehle ich eine Begleitung die auf sie aufpasst.
> Die Nummer mit dem Hund kommt mir auch bekannt vor. Gerne werden auch Kinder und Kinderwagen benutzt. Die Menschen sind so krank an Egoismus!


Und Deine Haltung hat dann gar nichts mit Egoismus zu tun?
Wer mit so einer Denke unterwegs ist, braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn andere genausowenig Entgegenkommen zeigen.
Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme, den anderen respektieren, der "Stärkere/Schnellere" nimmt sich etwas zurück - das dürfte doch wohl eher passen als ein "wenn Du mich nicht hörst bist Du selber schuld".


----------



## Basti138 (12. Oktober 2020)

> sondern kann von erwachsen Menschen erwarten dass sie in der Lage sind auf sich selbst und ihre Umgebung zu achten


Haha der war gut


----------



## Cycliste17 (13. Oktober 2020)

robzo schrieb:


> Und Deine Haltung hat dann gar nichts mit Egoismus zu tun?
> Wer mit so einer Denke unterwegs ist, braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn andere genausowenig Entgegenkommen zeigen.
> Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme, den anderen respektieren, der "Stärkere/Schnellere" nimmt sich etwas zurück - das dürfte doch wohl eher passen als ein "wenn Du mich nicht hörst bist Du selber schuld".


Ich bin doch nicht Mami oder Papi von ignoranten Menschen. Lauf mal einfach in der Stadt auf die Straße, dann wirst Du eben überfahren. Und dann erzähle im Gericht, der Autofahrer ist schuld weil er nicht gehupt und gebremst hat. Für die verpasste Erziehung Anderer bin ich doch nicht zuständig.


----------



## Cycliste17 (13. Oktober 2020)

prince67 schrieb:


> Nicht nur die Stadtmenschen. Es gibt auch Jäger, die die Tiere füttern.
> Da werden, zB extra Maisfelder am Waldrand über den Winter stehen gelassen.


Sowas aber auch! Was erdreisten sich die Jäger.....
Der Unterschied ist, die Jäger verstehen etwas von Wald und Wildtieren. Die Stadtleute aber glauben, man müsse die armen Tiere füttern weil es im Wald nicht zu fressen gibt. Das ging hier im Grunewald soweit, dass die Leute am Wochenende mit Futter in den Wald sind und irgendwann die Wildschweine streicheln konnten. Ein Streichelzoo im Wald als Attraktion ist da entstanden.


----------



## Black-Under (13. Oktober 2020)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Sowas aber auch! Was erdreisten sich die Jäger.....
> Der Unterschied ist, die Jäger verstehen etwas von Wald und Wildtieren.



Das ist der Witz des Tages.


----------



## Balkanbiker (13. Oktober 2020)

So und jetzt genug der sinnlosen Diskussion. Hier sollen Fallen gemeldet werden.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (13. Oktober 2020)

Ja eine sinnlose Diskussion aber ein paradebeispiel warum überhaupt irgendwelche idioten auf die Idee kommen fallen auszulegen...


----------



## Balkanbiker (13. Oktober 2020)

Fallen werden gelegt weil es hirnlose und ignorante Idioten gibt, denen es egal ist andere Leute zu verletzen. Punkt.


----------



## Basti138 (13. Oktober 2020)

Das ist denen nicht egal, sondern deren Ziel. Wer eine Falle baut, macht das deshalb, dass jemand rein tappt.
Demnach sind sie keine Idioten, sondern Leute, die vorsätzlich handeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (13. Oktober 2020)

Das ist deine Interpretation und die ist auch nachvollziehbar.. es gibt aber auch andere Perspektiven.. z.B. Kinder die "Räuber und Gendarm" spielen.. Leute die aus einem Gedanken der Selbstverteidigung handeln.. etc.. etc.. Wenn alle Menschen die Konsequenzen ihrer Handlung vollumfänglich reflektieren könnten, wären wir nicht da, wo wir sind.

Darüber zu mutmaßen ist eine tolle Beschäftigung.. macht Laune.. kann man ganz viel Zeit reinstecken.. aber bitte nicht hier.. hier geht es um das Melden von Fallen als Warnung an andere und nicht um vollkommen irrelevante Spekulationen. Denn mir ist es scheiß egal _warum_ ich auf einem angespitzten Pfahl lande oder mit dem Hals an einem Drahtseil hängen bleibe.

Und danke, dass ihr euch jetzt verkneift hieraus die nächste Diskussion zu starten, sondern einfach mal zurücksteckt um dem Thread nun zurück zum Thema zu bekommen. Nochmal: hier geht es um das Melden von Fallen als Warnung an andere.


----------



## robzo (13. Oktober 2020)

demlak schrieb:


> Und danke, dass ihr euch jetzt verkneift hieraus die nächste Diskussion zu starten, sondern einfach mal zurücksteckt um dem Thread nun zurück zum Thema zu bekommen. Nochmal: hier geht es um das Melden von Fallen als Warnung an andere.


Ohne das hier breit treten zu wollen, aber dieser Thread wurde nicht allein dafür angelegt, um Fallen zu melden, sondern um das ganze Thema sowie ein daraus resultierendes Verhalten zu diskutieren.
Siehe Post 1 des TE:


RemedyBiker95 schrieb:


> 1. Hat jemand schon mal erlebt, dass plötzlich ein fast unsichtbares Seil vor euch hattet, was von Baum zu Baum gespannt war und wenn ihr schnell weiter gefahren wärt, dann...  ..."Kopfab"
> 2. Hat einer schon mal gesehen, dass jemand im Wald Baumstämme oder große Stöcke irgendwo hinlegt? Was habt ihr dann mit diesem jemand getan?


----------



## demlak (13. Oktober 2020)

mea culpa


----------



## Balkanbiker (13. Oktober 2020)

Sorry, aber die Diskussionen wie wer hat Recht im Wald (Förster, Jäger, Wanderer, Biker, Reiter...), warum machen die Leute das (weil sie dumm sind, weil sie anderen schaden wollen, weil sie Polizei spielen, weil die Biker sie provozieren...) und was genau ist eine Falle (Draht, Grube, Nägel, Baumstumpf, Äste...) werden hier alle paar Seiten neu und teils auf sehr primitivem oder egozentrischem Niveau geführt.

Allein diese Diskussionen zeigen, das bereits unter den Bikern etliche Vollpfosten sind. Da brauch man sich nicht beschweren, dass es noch mehr nicht-bikende Vollpfosten da draußen gibt, die teils extreme Körperverletzung in Kauf nehmen um ihr Ego zu befriedigen. Fallen etc. im Wald wird es immer geben, das wird nicht ausbleiben, selbst wenn alle Biker rücksichtsvoll, klingelnd und bremsend langsam durch den Wald schleichen. Auch dann werden noch Fallen gelegt werden.

Sicher ist es förderlich sich im Wald nicht wie die berüchtigte Axt in demselbigen zu benehmen und stets auf die schwächeren, ängstlicheren und auch auf die dümmeren Rücksicht zu nehmen, natürlich. Aber die endgültige Problemlösung wird es nicht sein. Und zuerst sollten viele vor der eigenen Haustür kehren und erstmal Benimmregeln lernen, z.B. auch hier im Forum im Umgang miteinander!


----------



## Balkanbiker (13. Oktober 2020)

Ach ja, Fallbeispiele wie mit Fallen umgegangen worden ist und was die entsprechenden Behörden daraus gemacht haben sind natürlich hilfreich, aber nicht die ständige Diskussion ohne Sinn.


----------



## Black-Under (13. Oktober 2020)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Ach ja, Fallbeispiele wie mit Fallen umgegangen worden ist und was die entsprechenden Behörden daraus gemacht haben sind natürlich hilfreich, aber nicht die ständige Diskussion ohne Sinn.


Wie die Behörden damit umgehen kann ich dir am Beispiel hier im 7G sagen. Es wird eine Anzeige aufgenommen und die Staatsanwaltschaft stellt das Verfahren nach einiger Zeit ein, weil kein Schuldiger ermittelt werden konnte.


----------



## Black-Under (13. Oktober 2020)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> und zuerst sollten viele vor der eigenen Haustür kehren und erstmal Benimmregeln lernen, z.B. auch hier im Forum im Umgang miteinander!


Zu Benimmregeln gehört auch eine anständige Sprache, von da her trifft das mit dem vor der eigenen Tür zu kehren bei dir auch ganz gut.


----------



## demlak (13. Oktober 2020)

ach fuck off.. ich lösch das abo hier.. is ja nich auszuhalten mit solchen leuten...


----------



## Balkanbiker (13. Oktober 2020)

Definiere anständige Sprache. Ich benutze Groß- und Kleinschreibung und greife regelmäßig auf Interpunktion zurück. Ist das etwa unanständig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (13. Oktober 2020)

> Das ist deine Interpretation und die ist auch nachvollziehbar.. es gibt aber auch andere Perspektiven.. z.B. Kinder die "Räuber und Gendarm" spielen.. Leute die aus einem Gedanken der Selbstverteidigung handeln.. etc.. etc.. Wenn alle Menschen die Konsequenzen ihrer Handlung vollumfänglich reflektieren könnten, wären wir nicht da, wo wir sind.


Habt ihr als Kinder Räuber und Gendarm mit Nagelbrettern gespielt ?


----------



## Basti138 (14. Oktober 2020)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Sorry, aber die Diskussionen wie wer hat Recht im Wald (Förster, Jäger, Wanderer, Biker, Reiter...), warum machen die Leute das (weil sie dumm sind, weil sie anderen schaden wollen, weil sie Polizei spielen, weil die Biker sie provozieren...) und was genau ist eine Falle (Draht, Grube, Nägel, Baumstumpf, Äste...) werden hier alle paar Seiten neu und teils auf sehr primitivem oder egozentrischem Niveau geführt.
> 
> Allein diese Diskussionen zeigen, das bereits unter den Bikern etliche Vollpfosten sind. Da brauch man sich nicht beschweren, dass es noch mehr nicht-bikende Vollpfosten da draußen gibt, die teils extreme Körperverletzung in Kauf nehmen um ihr Ego zu befriedigen. Fallen etc. im Wald wird es immer geben, das wird nicht ausbleiben, selbst wenn alle Biker rücksichtsvoll, klingelnd und bremsend langsam durch den Wald schleichen. Auch dann werden noch Fallen gelegt werden.
> 
> Sicher ist es förderlich sich im Wald nicht wie die berüchtigte Axt in demselbigen zu benehmen und stets auf die schwächeren, ängstlicheren und auch auf die dümmeren Rücksicht zu nehmen, natürlich. Aber die endgültige Problemlösung wird es nicht sein. Und zuerst sollten viele vor der eigenen Haustür kehren und erstmal Benimmregeln lernen, z.B. auch hier im Forum im Umgang miteinander!


Komm bei mir vorbei, ich backe dir nen leckeren Schokokuchen mit Sahne und Schokosplittern und dannach siehst du die Welt mit ganz anderen Augen


----------



## Balkanbiker (14. Oktober 2020)

Basti138 schrieb:


>


Alles gut, ich komm klar mit der Welt. Aber man darf nicht erwarten, dass das (abgrundtief) Schlechte im Menschen mal ausstirbt.
Ich tu dafür mein Bestes um im Alltag dafür zu sorgen, dass die Leute auch das Gute im Menschen sehen können. Klappt halt nicht immer.
Aber Schokokuchen hört sich gut an. Wo muss ich hin?


----------



## Basti138 (14. Oktober 2020)

Nach München 

Ich weis, was du meinst. Menschen halt


----------



## Balkanbiker (14. Oktober 2020)

München ist machbar...


----------



## Das-Licht (7. Januar 2021)

Nylonseil über Mountainbike-Strecke gespannt
					

Zeugen entdecken bei einem Spaziergang ein Seil, dass über den Fahrweg gespannt ist / Hinweise an die Polizei



					www.wnoz.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (7. Januar 2021)

Argh. Das ist ja fast nebenan!


----------



## Das-Licht (7. Januar 2021)

...auf der GO1... 

...und gestern mal wieder Stöckchenleger am Schubertstein, GO1/B1...


----------



## Mountain77 (9. März 2021)

Gerade von Open Trails auf Facebook gemeldet:








						POL-EL: Wietmarschen - Jogger durch Nagelfallen im Wald verletzt
					

Wietmarschen (ots) - Unbekannte haben in den vergangenen Tagen im Lohner Wald selbst gebaute Nagelfallen auf beliebten Sport- und Wanderwegen in den Boden eingelassen. Ein...




					www.presseportal.de
				



Echt pervers, welchen Aufwand die Spinner in das Fertigen von Nagel-Fallen investieren. Hier mal eine Schweiss-Variante.


----------



## robzo (9. März 2021)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Gerade von Open Trails auf Facebook gemeldet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei Dir ist ein Schreibfehler. Das letzte Wort schreibt man ohne "w"!


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (9. März 2021)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Gerade von Open Trails auf Facebook gemeldet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist wirklich nur noch krank. Dagegen sind die Astleger und Steinschieber hier ja noch ein Witz.
Als nächstes dann Selbstschuss-Anlagen? 

Habe hier neulich im Wald einer gestürzten älteren Dame hochgeholfen (nein, hab sie nicht umgefahren) und will mir gar nicht ausmalen, was passiert, wenn jemand mit dem Kopf auf sowas fällt.


----------



## Mountain77 (9. März 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Bei Dir ist ein Schreibfehler. Das letzte Wort schreibt man ohne "w"!


Sch(w)eiss-Variante... passt beides.


----------



## TrailXplor3r (9. März 2021)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Gerade von Open Trails auf Facebook gemeldet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Krank, diese Menschen!


----------



## aufgehts (9. März 2021)

Wenn ich so einem Typen direkt beim ,,montieren,,treffe ,  würde ich mich ,,höflichst bedanken,, 🤐🤐🤐


----------



## kordesh (9. März 2021)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Gerade von Open Trails auf Facebook gemeldet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kommst du aus der Ecke?
Ich meine in Bad Bentheim gab es doch auch mal eine Zeit lang son Stress mit absichtlich gelegten Fallen, oder?! 
Habe jetzt lange nichts mehr davon gehört. Nicht, dass da wieder jemand regelmäßig aktiv wird


----------



## Mountain77 (9. März 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Kommst du aus der Ecke?
> Ich meine in Bad Bentheim gab es doch auch mal eine Zeit lang son Stress mit absichtlich gelegten Fallen, oder?!
> Habe jetzt lange nichts mehr davon gehört. Nicht, dass da wieder jemand regelmäßig aktiv wird


Nein, Ich bin im Einzugsgebiet Teutoburger Wald/Sauerland. BB ist aber nahe genug dran, um solche Geschichten mitzubekommen. Hab da auch was im Hinterkopf. 
Blockaden durch Baumstämme und Äste kommen vor, da auf meiner Runde auch MotorCrosser gerne mal den Wald umpflügen. Vor einigen Jahren musste ich mal zusammen gebundene Jungbrunnen von Draht befreien. War bisher das fiseste, was mir begegnet ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (9. März 2021)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Nein, Ich bin im Einzugsgebiet Teutoburger Wald/Sauerland. BB ist aber nahe genug dran, um solche Geschichten mitzubekommen. Hab da auch was im Hinterkopf.
> Blockaden durch Baumstämme und Äste kommen vor, da auf meiner Runde auch MotorCrosser gerne mal den Wald umpflügen. Vor einigen Jahren musste ich mal zusammen gebundene Jungbrunnen von Draht befreien. War bisher das fiseste, was mir begegnet ist.



Ach ok. Ich sitze zwischen Sauerland und Bad Bentheim. Habs deshalb auch nur am Rande mitbekommen.
Was sind „Jungbrunnen“ in dem Zusammenhang?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (9. März 2021)

bei mir in der unmittelbaren Umgebung jetzt auch:









						Lebensgefährlich: Messerscharfe Schrauben in Wurzeln
					

yve Rhonard. „Ich dachte im ersten Moment an Fake-News“, sagt Frank Wipperfürth im Gespräch mit der Siegener Zeitung. Bei Facebook erblickt er ein Foto. Darauf zu sehen ist eine Bodenwurzel, in ihr stecken fünf Schrauben, fachmännisch ins Holz geschraubt und offenbar mit einem Winkelschleifer...




					www.siegener-zeitung.de


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (9. März 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> bei mir in der unmittelbaren Umgebung jetzt auch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some people need a high-five. In their face. With a chair.
Zwar nach den ersten Zeilen hinter Paywall, aber das Foto reicht ja schon... Naturschutz lässt sich schonmal als Motiv ausschließen. 



kordesh schrieb:


> Was sind „Jungbrunnen“ in dem Zusammenhang?


Schließe mich an... autocorrect an Werk?
Meinten Sie "Jungbäume", "Jungfrauen", "Trinkbrunnen"?


----------



## Balkanbiker (9. März 2021)

Lange hat man nichts in die Richtung gehört, jetzt gleich so ein Scheiß!

Aber der zweite Bericht: „...fachmännisch ins Holz geschraubt und offenbar mit einem Winkelschleifer  extrem scharfkantig gemacht...“. Naja, die Schrauben wurden einfach mit einem Akkuschrauber reingewemmst und abgezwickt. Fachmännisch ist hier höchstens die Dummheit des Fallenstellers.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (9. März 2021)

Hm, am Handy eine paywall am PC nicht. 

Hier ein anderer Bericht zu der Schweinerei 









						Schrauben-Falle auf Bike-Strecke: „Wie krank sind manche Menschen?“ – Gefahr auf Single-Trail bei Rhonard
					

Olpe. Tückische Fallen für Mountainbiker haben bisher Unbekannte in der vergangenen Woche auf einem Trail bei Rhonard angebracht. In mehrere Wurzeln auf dem Single-Trail oberhalb der B 54 zwischen Stachelau und Altenkleusheim drehten sie jeweils...




					www.lokalplus.nrw


----------



## Radon84 (9. März 2021)

Vorsätzliche Gefährliche Körperverletzung: "Freiheitsstrafe zwischen 6 Monaten und 10 Jahren"
Also immer Kamera-Handy dabei haben, damit man so jemanden mal bei frischer Tat ertappen kann.
Nicht auszudenken wenn man ein Kind auf solche Schrauben fällt...


----------



## Balkanbiker (9. März 2021)

Radon84 schrieb:


> ....wenn man ein Kind auf solche Schrauben fällt...


Egal wer drauf fällt (außer der Fallensteller)! Kinder sind auch "nur" Menschen und jeder hat ein Recht auf Unversehrtheit. Ich will nicht wissen wie der Fuß von dem Jogger im ersten Bericht aussieht, wenn der mittig in die Falle rein getreten ist.


----------



## Radon84 (9. März 2021)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Kinder sind auch "nur" Menschen und jeder hat ein Recht auf Unversehrtheit.


Ich wollte damit ja auch sagen, dass Erwachsene kein Recht auf Unversehrtheit haben 😣👌


----------



## Balkanbiker (9. März 2021)

Passt schon, aber es wird halt oft gesagt "wenn einem Kind _dasundjenes_ passiert", dabei darf sowas natürlich niemandem passieren, Kinder natürlich eingeschlossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (10. März 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Ach ok. Ich sitze zwischen Sauerland und Bad Bentheim. Habs deshalb auch nur am Rande mitbekommen.
> Was sind „Jungbrunnen“ in dem Zusammenhang?


Die Aurokorrektur hat wieder zugeschlagen... dann mal so, Jung-Bäume.
Schöner enger Trail mit jungem Baumbestand, Gott sei Dank flach gelegen.


----------



## Black-Under (10. März 2021)

Radon84 schrieb:


> Vorsätzliche Gefährliche Körperverletzung: "Freiheitsstrafe zwischen 6 Monaten und 10 Jahren"
> Also immer Kamera-Handy dabei haben, damit man so jemanden mal bei frischer Tat ertappen kann.
> Nicht auszudenken wenn man ein Kind auf solche Schrauben fällt...


Die Menschen begreifen einfach nicht, dass das illegale Befahren eine Ordnungswidrigkeit ist, das anbringen von Fallen oder Nötigung ein Straftatbestand ist.

Dieses von manchen angewendete absichtlich sich in den Weg stellen gilt als Nötigung. Sogar die Polizei muss aufpassen wann sie jemanden an der Weiterfahrt hindert. (dazu gibt es ein Urteil)
Deswegen wenn euch ein Förster in den Weg stellt oder sogar versucht festzuhalten. Anzeige erstatten.


----------



## Radon84 (10. März 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Die Menschen begreifen einfach nicht, dass das illegale Befahren eine Ordnungswidrigkeit ist
> 
> Dieses von manchen angewendete absichtlich sich in den Weg stellen gilt als Nötigung.


Das Befahren von Wegen ist keine Ordnungswidrigkeit (außer in Baden-Württemberg wegen der 2-Meter-Regel). Haben wir hier und hier im Forum jetzt mal ausführlich rechtlich durchgekaut, inkl. allen Gesetzen, Urteilen, rechtlichen Definitionsbeschreibungen, Antworten vom Forstamt usw... Fazit: Wege mit festem Untergrund sind von Fußgängern und Radfahrern gleichermaßen legal nutzbar.



Black-Under schrieb:


> Deswegen wenn euch ein Förster in den Weg stellt oder sogar versucht festzuhalten. Anzeige erstatten.


Würde ich auf jeden Fall auch als Nötigung einschätzen. Für ne Anzeige ist ein Foto oder Video immer gut. Man müsste eigentlich ne Dashcam fürs Fahrrad haben  😄


----------



## Balkanbiker (10. März 2021)

Radon84 schrieb:


> Für ne Anzeige ist ein Foto oder Video immer gut.


Falsch, da kommt man ganz schnell in Teufels Küche, wegen dem Schutz der Privatsphäre des Täters. Klingt komisch, ist aber so.


----------



## scratch_a (10. März 2021)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Falsch, da kommt man ganz schnell in Teufels Küche, wegen dem Schutz der Privatsphäre des Täters. Klingt komisch, ist aber so.



Auch wenn man die Bilder/Video nicht veröffentlicht und nur anlassbezogen aufnimmt?
Sehe den Sachverhalt ähnlich wie bei Dashcams: "Die Landesdatenschutzbehörden sehen den Einsatz von Dashcams nur als zulässig an, wenn die Aufnahmen *kurz und anlassbezogen* erfolgen. Anlassbezogen bedeutet dabei, dass Daten nur dann gespeichert werden, wenn es z. B. zu einem Unfall oder zu einer starken Verzögerung kommt. Die Beobachtung mit Videokameras ist zudem nur erlaubt, soweit dies zur *Wahrnehmung berechtigter Interessen* für *konkret festgelegte Zwecke *erforderlich ist und keine Anhaltspunkte bestehen, dass schutzwürdige Interessen der Betroffenen überwiegen." Quelle

Wie soll man sonst beweisen, wenn man alleine unterwegs ist, dass man genötigt wurde?


----------



## Balkanbiker (10. März 2021)

Ich finde es auch nicht gut, aber wenn im Falle des Falles Aussage gegen Aussage steht kann dich der andere wegen der Aufnahmen anzeigen. Was die Polizei draus macht ...🤷‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (10. März 2021)

Radon84 schrieb:


> Das Befahren von Wegen ist keine Ordnungswidrigkeit (außer in Baden-Württemberg wegen der 2-Meter-Regel). Haben wir hier und hier im Forum jetzt mal ausführlich rechtlich durchgekaut, inkl. allen Gesetzen, Urteilen, rechtlichen Definitionsbeschreibungen, Antworten vom Forstamt usw... Fazit: Wege mit festem Untergrund sind von Fußgängern und Radfahrern gleichermaßen legal nutzbar.
> 
> 
> Würde ich auf jeden Fall auch als Nötigung einschätzen. Für ne Anzeige ist ein Foto oder Video immer gut. Man müsste eigentlich ne Dashcam fürs Fahrrad haben  😄


Ich meinte im schlimmsten Falle eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, aber nie mehr.

Ich wollte auf die Relation hinweisen.


----------



## Radon84 (10. März 2021)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Falsch, da kommt man ganz schnell in Teufels Küche, wegen dem Schutz der Privatsphäre des Täters. Klingt komisch, ist aber so.


Falsch? Sorry, dass ich das so drastisch sage, aber du hast überhaupt keine Ahnung! Mir scheint du schreibst hier vor allem um anderen zu widersprechen, auch ohne dass du darüber irgendetwas weißt...

Hier geht es nicht um Falschparken oder irgendeine andere Ordnungswidrigkeit, hier geht es um eine gefährliche Straftat bei der mit Vorsatz versucht wird Menschen schwere Verletzungen, womöglich sogar tödliche Verletzungen beizubringen. Nur der Versuch ist hier schon strafbar...


"Fotoaufnahme zum Zwecke der Beweissicherung für eine Strafanzeige zulässig"
VG Meiningen, 13.03.2012, 2 K 373/11 Me
AG Bonn, 28.01.2014, 109 C 228/13


"Fotos durch schutzwürdige Interessen gerechtfertigt"
LAG Rheinland-Pfalz, 11.7.2013, 10 Sa Ga 3/13
KG Berlin, 05.07.1979, 12 U 1277/79
AG Bonn, 28.01.2014, 109 C 228/13


"[...] zulässig, wenn sie der Aufdeckung erheblicher Straftaten dienen"
OLG Köln, 05.07.2005, 24 U 12/05


"Personen dürfen zur Beweissicherung fotografiert werden"
AG Stade - Az. 61 C 821/16

Also, natürlich sind Beweisfotos von solcher Art von Straftaten zulässig und werden in einem Strafverfahren auch zugelassen, ohne dass der Urheber eine Strafe wegen Persönlichkeitsrechtsverletzung zu befürchten hat! Dein gefährliches Halbwissen würde hier eventuell dazu führen, dass Leute den Täter eben nicht fotografieren, deshalb dann nur Aussage gegen Aussage steht und der Täter hier aus Mangel an Beweisen keine Strafe zu befürchten hat - "In dubio pro reo" („_Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten_“). Wer so jemanden bei der Montage solcher Fallen erwischt sollte unbedingt Fotos machen und die Polizei rufen! (1) (2) (3) ...


----------



## skink (11. März 2021)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Falsch, da kommt man ganz schnell in Teufels Küche, wegen dem Schutz der Privatsphäre des Täters. Klingt komisch, ist aber so.


Riesenblödsinn, anlassbezogene Beweisfotos sind immer ok! Troll??


----------



## -colt- (11. März 2021)

skink schrieb:


> Riesenblödsinn, anlassbezogene Beweisfotos sind immer ok!



Als Datenschutzberater kann ich das bestätigen, anlassbezogene Beweisfotos oder -videos sind ok! Diese darfst du nur nicht auf FB o.ä. veröffentlichen oder andersweitig in Verkehr bringen. Z.b. nicht im Whatsapp-Chat mit dutzenden anderen teilen.


----------



## Black-Under (11. März 2021)

-colt- schrieb:


> Als Datenschutzberater kann ich das bestätigen, anlassbezogene Beweisfotos oder -videos sind ok! Diese darfst du nur nicht auf FB o.ä. veröffentlichen oder andersweitig in Verkehr bringen. Z.b. nicht im Whatsapp-Chat mit dutzenden anderen teilen.


Aber Hollywood sagt doch, dass man das nicht verwerten darf!
Das ist genau wie "ich erhebe Einspruch Herr Richter".


----------



## Balkanbiker (11. März 2021)

Radon84 schrieb:


> Man müsste eigentlich ne Dashcam fürs Fahrrad haben


Ist das für dich eine qualifizierte Aussage? In erster Linie war mein Kommentar darauf bezogen. Bei einem solchen Rat sollte man darauf hinweisen, dass dies nicht immer zutrifft und welche Konsequenzen das haben kann.
Deinen unnötig aggressiven Ton kannst übrigens behalten. Und statt dich um Mitternacht persönlich angegriffen zu fühlen hättest du lieber ne Runde schlafen sollen bevor du was schreibst.
Zudem warst du wohl noch nie in der Situation in eine gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung verwickelt zu sein. Da kann aus dem zu Recht klagenden ohne weiteres der Beklagte werden. Da hilft es dann auch nicht was andere Gerichtsurteile sagen. Ein Staatsanwalt schafft es sogar Polizeiprotokolle zu ignorieren oder das Gegenteil zu lesen. Glaubst du an die Unabhängigkeit und Unfehlbarkeit der Gerichte? Nicht jeder hat eine Rechtsschutzversicherung und kann sich gerichtliche Auseinandersetzungen leisten. Recht haben und Recht bekommen sind zwei paar Stiefel.
Zudem sehen die Strafverfolgungsbehörden das Fallenstellen durchaus unterschiedlich. Nicht immer ist es (versuchte) Körperverletzung, oft ist es ein Lausbubenstreich oder eine kleine Dummheit. Dieses Thema belegt genau das. Hast du von Anfang an mitgelesen? Ich habe alle hier gemeldeten Fälle von Fallenstellen (und andere) ausgewertet und dokumentiert. Damit wollte ich eine Grundlage schaffen, damit Fallensteller konsequenter verfolgt werden. Also kommt mir nicht mit Troll und überdenkt mal eure Ausdrucksweise.


----------



## Black-Under (11. März 2021)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Ist das für dich eine qualifizierte Aussage? In erster Linie war mein Kommentar darauf bezogen. Bei einem solchen Rat sollte man darauf hinweisen, dass dies nicht immer zutrifft und welche Konsequenzen das haben kann.





Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Falsch, da kommt man ganz schnell in Teufels Küche, wegen dem Schutz der Privatsphäre des Täters. Klingt komisch, ist aber so.


Das macht deine Aussage trotzdem nicht richtiger.
Das Recht am eigenen Bild bzw. das Persönlichkeitsrecht betrifft die Veröffentlichung, als Beweissicherung ist es kein Problem. Vielleicht solltest Du dich erstmal belesen, bevor Du hier solche Behauptungen aufstellst.

Außerdem hast Du wohl den Falschen zitiert.
Wie war das mit dem Glashaus?


----------



## Balkanbiker (11. März 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Das macht deine Aussage trotzdem nicht richtiger.











						Dashcams: Was erlaubt ist und was nicht
					

Dashcams sind beliebte Beifahrer. Während der Fahrt können sie die Umgebung oder das Verkehrsgeschehen aufzeichnen. Das gilt bei der Nutzung der Mini-Kameras.




					www.adac.de
				



So eindeutig scheint die Sach- und Rechtslage ja nicht zu sein, wie ihr es schreibt. Ein Zitat aus dem Text, den ich ganz gelesen habe: "Videoaufnahmen zur Strafverfolgung sind nur der *Polizei erlaubt*, und auch dies nur in engen Grenzen.". Also bevor du oder andere ihre Behauptungen als die Spitze der Wahrheit darstellen, überlegt mal ob es im Detail immer so ist und Einwände nicht begründet sein könnten!
Grundsätzlich sind nämlich die Zulässigkeit einer Filmaufnahme als Beweis und die Verletzung von Persönlichkeitsrechten immer noch zwei paar Stiefel.
Dabei habe ich nie behauptet, dass die Rücksichtnahme auf die Persönlichkeitsrechte eines Täters sinnvoll ist. Da bin ich nämlich ganz anderer Meinung. Jeder Depp, der heimtückische Fallen stellt oder anderen wie auch immer Schaden zufügen will hat jegliches Persönlichkeitsrecht in dem konkreten Fall verwirkt.


Black-Under schrieb:


> Außerdem hast Du wohl den Falschen zitiert.


Warum? Du und @Radon84 stößt ja ins gleiche Horn.


Black-Under schrieb:


> Wie war das mit dem Glashaus?


😘


----------



## Black-Under (11. März 2021)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Warum? Du und @Radon84 stößt ja ins gleiche Horn.


Liest Du deine Kommentare eigentlich selber, du regst dich künstlich auf weil dich jemand Troll genannt hat und zitierst einen anderen. So gehen Trolle vor.

Lese Dir dazu § 6 b Abs. 3 BDSG durch und keine Seite von ADAC.


----------



## Balkanbiker (11. März 2021)

Diese müßige Diskussion mit dir führe ich zum Wohle des Themas nicht weiter. Du hast eine feste Meinung und meinst damit 100%ig richtig zu liegen. Da erübrigt sich alles andere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (11. März 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Liest Du deine Kommentare eigentlich selber, du regst dich künstlich auf weil dich jemand Troll genannt hat und zitierst einen anderen. So gehen Trolle vor.
> 
> Lese Dir dazu § 6 b Abs. 3 BDSG durch und keine Seite von ADAC.



Auch auf der Seite des ADAC steht es meines Erachtens richtig drauf. 
Ich bin kein Jurist oder dergleichen und habe eigentlich keine Ahung. Aber ich lese es so, dass es eben darauf ankommt, wer zu welchen Zweck wo Bilder macht. 
Ist man von einer Straftat selber betroffen, ist es als Beweismittel legitim ein Bild zu machen, vor allem wenn es im öffentlichen Raum passiert. Das Bild wird ja nicht veröffentlicht und ist nur für eine sehr begrenzten Personengruppe bestimmt.

Ist man allerdings nicht selbst davon berührt, darf ich nicht ohne weiteres Bilder machen, um jemanden damit anzuzeigen.


----------



## Black-Under (11. März 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Auch auf der Seite des ADAC steht es meines Erachtens richtig drauf.
> Ich bin kein Jurist oder dergleichen und habe eigentlich keine Ahung. Aber ich lese es so, dass es eben darauf ankommt, wer zu welchen Zweck wo Bilder macht.
> Ist man von einer Straftat selber betroffen, ist es als Beweismittel legitim ein Bild zu machen, vor allem wenn es im öffentlichen Raum passiert. Das Bild wird ja nicht veröffentlicht und ist nur für eine sehr begrenzten Personengruppe bestimmt.
> 
> Ist man allerdings nicht selbst davon berührt, darf ich nicht ohne weiteres Bilder machen, um jemanden damit anzuzeigen.


Genau so steht es im § 6 b Abs. 3 BDSG.


> > >>


Die Verarbeitung oder Nutzung von nach Absatz 1 erhobenen Daten ist zulässig, wenn sie zum Erreichen des verfolgten Zwecks erforderlich ist und keine Anhaltspunkte bestehen, dass schutzwürdige Interessen der Betroffenen überwiegen. 2Absatz 1 Satz 2 gilt entsprechend. 3*Für einen anderen Zweck dürfen sie nur verarbeitet oder genutzt werden, soweit dies zur Abwehr von Gefahren für die staatliche und öffentliche Sicherheit sowie zur Verfolgung von Straftaten erforderlich ist*.


> > >>



Auf der ADAC Seite steht allerdings " nur die Polizei darf Straftaten filmen" und das ist Quatsch.
Wenn Du siehst, dass jemand eine Falle aufstellt dieses filmst ist dies erlaubt. Öffentlich machen nicht. Du darfst Menschen ja auch festhalten wenn sie eine Straftat begangen haben. Man muss hier eben immer zwischen Straftat und Ordnungswidrigkeit unterscheiden. 


Wenn der Staatsanwalt meint deine Aufnahme einer Straftat wird für die Ermittlungen benutzt dann ist das in Ordnung und derjenige der die Aufnahmen gemacht hat, bekommt keine Probleme.


----------



## Radon84 (11. März 2021)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Du hast eine feste Meinung und meinst damit 100%ig richtig zu liegen. Da erübrigt sich alles andere.


und


Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Falsch, da kommt man ganz schnell in Teufels Küche, wegen dem Schutz der Privatsphäre des Täters. Klingt komisch, ist aber so.


Siehst selbst, was du anderen vorwirfst machst du hier doch die ganze Zeit selbst. Anderen widersprechen, dabei glauben, dass deine Meinung die richtige ist, und wenn dann jemand mit Gerichtsurteilen um die Ecke kommt um seine Aussagen zu belegen, dann stimmen die eben auch nicht. So eine Diskussion ist sinnlos.



Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Und statt dich um Mitternacht persönlich angegriffen zu fühlen hättest du lieber ne Runde schlafen sollen bevor du was schreibst.
> Zudem warst du wohl noch nie in der Situation in eine gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung verwickelt zu sein.


Das fehlt mir noch, dass du mir sagst, wann ich ins Bett gehen soll 😄
Und ich war sehr wohl schon Rechtsstreitigkeiten verwickelt. Aber du glaubst aber wohl, dass dich sowas qualifiziert über Anzeigen und Urteile urteilen zu können, oder? So ein Unsinn!



Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Ein Staatsanwalt schafft es sogar Polizeiprotokolle zu ignorieren oder das Gegenteil zu lesen. Glaubst du an die Unabhängigkeit und Unfehlbarkeit der Gerichte? Nicht jeder hat eine Rechtsschutzversicherung und kann sich gerichtliche Auseinandersetzungen leisten.


Ah, merke: Weil es Fehlverhalten von Staatsanwaltschaften geben kann, sollte man darauf verzichten Beweisfotos von Straftaten aufzunehmen, weil ja eine kleine Möglichkeit besteht, dass du selbst Konsequenzen zu befürchten hast... Verstehst du selbst was du hier schreibst und vor allem hast du noch den Kontext im Kopf?



Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Nicht immer ist es (versuchte) Körperverletzung, oft ist es ein Lausbubenstreich oder eine kleine Dummheit.


Ok, das heimtückische Fallenstellen auf öffentlichen Wegen, die gefährliche, gar tödliche Verletzungen verursachen sollen (Vorsatzes) ist also "eine kleine Dummheit". Fällt mir echt nichts zu ein. 😣 Woher nimmst du denn dein "Wissen" dass Ermittlungsbehörden, dass so einschätzen würden. Und was willst du mit dieser Aussage denn bewirken? Wenn ich deine Aussage jetzt für "wahr" halten würde, hätte ich Angst einen Fallensteller anzuzeigen, weil ich ja dabei selbst zum Opfer werden könnte - ist das deine Absicht? Nein? Dann ist das aber die Folge deiner Argumentation, der man/ich widersprechen MUSS!



Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Ich habe alle hier gemeldeten Fälle von Fallenstellen (und andere) ausgewertet und dokumentiert. Damit wollte ich eine Grundlage schaffen, damit Fallensteller konsequenter verfolgt werden.


Deine Dokumentation ist Grundlage konsequenter Verfolgung? Für wen? Die Polizei? Die wird hier mitlesen und deine Dokumentation als Grundlage für Ermittlungen sehen - glaubst du das?


----------



## kordesh (11. März 2021)

Man könnte einem Fallensteller direkt n paar vors Fressbrett geben, der macht ein Foto von euch und so bekommt ihr ihn dann dran.


----------



## Radon84 (11. März 2021)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> "Videoaufnahmen zur Strafverfolgung sind nur der *Polizei erlaubt*, und auch dies nur in engen Grenzen.". Also bevor du oder andere ihre Behauptungen als die Spitze der Wahrheit darstellen, überlegt mal ob es im Detail immer so ist und Einwände nicht begründet sein könnten!


Man liest eben immer das, was man lesen will ☺️

Hier das entsprechende Urteil des Bundesgerichtshofes: BGH, 15.05.2018, VI ZR 233/17

Zitat aus dem Urteil des Bundesgerichtshofs:
"_Die Abwägung zwischen dem Interesse des Beweisführers an der Durchsetzung seiner zivilrechtlichen Ansprüche, seinem im Grundgesetz verankerten Anspruch auf rechtliches Gehör in Verbindung mit dem Interesse an einer funktionierenden Zivilrechtspflege einerseits und dem allgemeinen Persönlichkeitsrecht des Beweisgegners in seiner Ausprägung als Recht auf informationelle Selbstbestimmung und ggf. als Recht am eigenen Bild andererseits führt zu einem Überwiegen der Interessen des Klägers._"

Bedeutet also, werden Straftaten oder Zivilrechtsverstöße mit einer Dashcam aufgezeichnet, sind diese auch vor Gericht zulässig.

Zitat:
"Zusammenfassend lässt sich also sagen, dass Dashcams prinzipiell in Deutschland erlaubt sind. Um den Datenschutz nicht zu verletzen, müssen die Autokameras allerdings gewisse Voraussetzungen erfüllen:

*Aufnahmen dürfen nicht dauerhaft gespeichert werden* (dafür sorgt die Loop-Funktion).
*Aufzeichnungen dürfen ausschließlich bei einem konkreten Anlass wie z.B. einem Unfall dauerhaft gespeichert werden* (dafür sorgt der G-Sensor oder manuelle Aufnahme/Speicherung).
Quelle
Dieses Urteil des höchsten Gerichtes in Deutschland gilt als "Grundsatzurteil" und ist somit auch für andere deutsche Gerichte bindend. (Quelle)

Ich habe übrigens eine Dashcam im Auto und ich habe noch im Sommer letzten Jahres einen Unfall aufgenommen, bei dem eine Radfahrerin von einem Auto angefahren wurde. Das Video habe ich dem Opfer als Beweismittel überlassen - ich habe übrigens keine Anzeige dafür bekommen 😄


----------



## Logic (12. März 2021)

So, und da die beiden letzten Posts in dem Rechte-Gelaber untergegangen sind, hier nochmal als Service und Erinnerung an das eigentliche Thema des Threads:


Mountain77 schrieb:


> Gerade von Open Trails auf Facebook gemeldet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Hm, am Handy eine paywall am PC nicht.
> 
> Hier ein anderer Bericht zu der Schweinerei
> 
> ...


----------



## Balkanbiker (14. März 2021)

In der aktuellen DAV Panorama ist Streit in der Natur das Thema für den Jugendteil (da schreibt auch ein gewisser Stefanus Stahl):








						DAV Panorama 2/2021
					

Outdoor Magazine




					issuu.com


----------



## Stefan9373 (17. März 2021)

Nördlich der Donau, Östlich von Regensburg fällt das Totholz seit neuestem auch am liebsten in haufen auf die wege. Wobei es sich hier nicht nur gegen Radler sondern gegen jeden Menschen richtet. Der Mensch hat sich auch noch die Mühe gemacht zwei schilder zu kaufen und diese sinnigerweise mit Spax Schrauben an Bäumen befestigt.


----------



## skaster (17. März 2021)

Stefan9373 schrieb:


> Nördlich der Donau, Östlich von Regensburg fällt das Totholz seit neuestem auch am liebsten in haufen auf die wege. Wobei es sich hier nicht nur gegen Radler sondern gegen jeden Menschen richtet. Der Mensch hat sich auch noch die Mühe gemacht zwei schilder zu kaufen und diese sinnigerweise mit Spax Schrauben an Bäumen befestigt.


Hier geht es um Fallen, nicht um Wegeblockaden. Wer dann auch noch Schilder aufstellt, gilt wohl eher nicht als Fallensteller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan9373 (18. März 2021)

Der Schildaufsteller hat aber leider die Reihenfolge vertauscht. Also wenn es der gleich Mensch ist, sollte er vll. noch mal üben ;-)


----------



## Traufradler (24. März 2021)

Gehört nicht unbedingt hier hin, aber es gab einen verletzten MTBler, ähnlich wie bei Fallen
...
Eben auf pinkbike gesehen, dass ein 66-jähriger MTBler wegen einer Wegerechtsdiskussion von einem 69-jährigen Wanderer in Canada mit einem Messer attackiert wurde:
Mountain Biker Stabbed by Hiker After Right of Way Dispute - Pinkbike


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. März 2021)

Wenn es zu "Konflikten" kommt, muss man halt das Radfahren verbieten. So will es ...
Wer und warum eigentlich?

So scheint mir zumindest hierzulande oftmals der Reflex...


----------



## Schnegge (25. März 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Wenn es zu "Konflikten" kommt, muss man halt das Radfahren verbieten. So will es ...


Ist doch voll nachzuvollziehen... ...nur sollte man dann auch konsequent sein und überall dort wo sich nicht immer alle Verkehrsteilnehmer an die Verkehrsregeln halten das Nutzen von Kraftfahrzeugen verbieten...


----------



## Sun on Tour (25. März 2021)

"Konflikt" kann ja alles Mögliche sein und seine Ursachen ebenso... 
Deshalb finden sich in den einschlägigen Rechtsnormen andere Maßstäbe.


----------



## GTTF3 (28. März 2021)

Um das mal abzukürzen. 
Gehört wird hierzulande der, wer eine Lobby hat.
Um die zu bekommen bedarf es einer Organisation.  
Da treten die Leute aber erst bei, wenn es sie selber betrifft, was schade ist!
Jeder MTB'ler, sollte der DIMB beitreten.
Und jeder sollte zur guten Allgemeinstimmung beitragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horstelix (30. März 2021)

Servus,

@DangerDan80 hats im München-Thread schon gepostet. Erschreckend sind auch die Kommentare unterm Artikel (obwohl man das ja im Merkur schon gewohnt ist)









						Hinterhältige Attacke auf Trail-Biker: „Wenn man da reinsteigt, kommt der Nagel aus dem Fuß wieder raus“
					

Im Wald zwischen Biburg und Schöngeising im Landkreis Fürstenfeldbruck haben Unbekannte mehrere Trampelpfade mit Nägeln präpariert.




					www.merkur.de


----------



## Black-Under (30. März 2021)

horstrichter schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> @DangerDan80 hats im München-Thread schon gepostet. Erschreckend sind auch die Kommentare unterm Artikel (obwohl man das ja im Merkur schon gewohnt ist)
> 
> ...





> >>Diese Art der Waldnutzung sei natürlich verboten, ebenso rechtswidrig seien aber die Nagelfallen.<<<



Hallo gehts noch, das eine ist eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, das andere eine Straftat. 
Was ist das denn für eine Zeitung.


----------



## stummerwinter (30. März 2021)

Kommentare bekomme ich leider weder mit FF noch Chromium angezeigt...

Kannst Du mal einen Screen machen?


----------



## Marshall6 (30. März 2021)




----------



## nanananaMADMAN (30. März 2021)

Marshall6 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1239052



Immerhin gibt's Gegenwehr...



Black-Under schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Blättchen.


Habs mal berichtigt.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (30. März 2021)

Ja den Part mit der Notwehr habe ich auch gesehen... also manche haben echt nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank. Naja aber der Merkur bedient ja bekanntermaßen genau die Klientel.


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. März 2021)

Interessant, dass da jemand Reiter im Wald besser/positiver als Mountainbiker findet. Die hinterlassen ja bekanntermaßen weder Spuren noch andere „Hinterlassenschaften“.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (30. März 2021)

junge,junge, wenn ich die kommentarte lese, dann wird mir ja Angst & Bange. Bin jetzt beim dimb beigetreten, Lobbyarbeit für meine Interessen werde ich unterstützen.


----------



## GTTF3 (30. März 2021)

Wir müssen positiv dagegenhalten. 
Der Gesetzgeber ist da klar auf der Seite der potentiellen Opfer. Das Problem ist die Beweislage. 
Als Organisation wie der DIMB und gemeinsame positive Aktionen erreicht man dann mehr.

Ebenso sollte man mal eine Art Verkehrszählung machen ich ahne nämlich, dass mehr Biker Trails nutzen als Wanderer... und auch diese Vereine sind nur Vereine und keine Staatliche Behörde.


----------



## Black-Under (30. März 2021)

GTTF3 schrieb:


> Wir müssen positiv dagegenhalten.
> Der Gesetzgeber ist da klar auf der Seite der potentiellen Opfer. Das Problem ist die Beweislage.
> Als Organisation wie der DIMB und gemeinsame positive Aktionen erreicht man dann mehr.
> 
> Ebenso sollte man mal eine Art Verkehrszählung machen ich ahne nämlich, dass mehr Biker Trails nutzen als Wanderer... und auch diese Vereine sind nur Vereine und keine Staatliche Behörde.


Das ist war. Ich war am WE viel mit dem MTB unterwegs und habe etliche Wanderer Querfeldein laufen sehen.
Aber nicht einen MTBler auch keinen E-MTBler.  Vor allem Familien mit Kindern meinen immer man muss quer durch den Wald stapfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (30. März 2021)

ohne Worte...








						Loch auf Mountainbike-Strecke ausgehoben und mit Blättern getarnt - Fahrradfahrer bei Sturz verletzt
					

ST. INGBERT. Auf einem Streckenabschnitt der „PUR“, der unmittelbar hinter dem Gelände des Schäferhundevereins in der Oststraße in St. Ingbert vorbeiführt, kam es am Montagnachmittag, 29. März, zum Sturz eines Radfahrers, der hierdurch leicht verletzt wurde. Dieser fuhr in ein ca. 40x50cm...




					lokalo.de


----------



## Marshall6 (30. März 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> ohne Worte...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schade das hier nicht erwähnt wird das das Stellen einer Falle keine Ordnungswidrigkeit ist sondern nach dem StGB beurteilt wird - wird teuer, alternativ ist man dann vorbestraft, macht sich immer gut wenn z.B. In eine Verkehrskontrolle kommt ein Führungszeugnis für eine Behörde braucht.

Edith sagt:
Bin kein Jurist, aber nach etwas Google kommt man recht schnell hier raus:




__





						§ 224 StGB - Gefährliche Körperverletzung - dejure.org
					

Strafgesetzbuch § 224 - (1) Wer die Körperverletzung 1. durch Beibringung von Gift oder anderen gesundheitsschädlichen Stoffen, 2. mittels einer Waffe oder...




					dejure.org


----------



## Oshiki (30. März 2021)

Am Sonntag habe ich bestimmt 10 Baumstämme von einem Trail geräumt und bei uns hat die Saison noch nicht einmal richtig angefangen.


----------



## Black-Under (30. März 2021)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Am Sonntag habe ich bestimmt 10 Baumstämme von einem Trail geräumt und bei uns hat die Saison noch nicht einmal richtig angefangen.


Bei uns wird da Erde angekippt und schwupps hat man einen kleinen Jump.


----------



## kraftl (31. März 2021)

Fürstenfeldbruck: Hinterhältige Attacke auf Mountainbiker - Nagelfallen im Wald ausgelegt | Schöngeising (merkur.de)

Wahnsinn... Was soll man da noch machen?


----------



## Balkanbiker (31. März 2021)

kraftl schrieb:


> Wahnsinn... Was soll man da noch machen?


Zumindest die stetige Bemühung von einigen Kommentatoren auf den Seiten des schäbigen Merkurs sind vorbildlich, die versuchen den Stammtischbewohnern mit guten Argumenten dagegenzuhalten.
Was will man sonst machen? Die Fallen wird man nicht verhindern können, leider. Einzig eine gute und aufgeklärte Stimmung im Wald (und auch in allen anderen Verkehrszonen) zu schaffen und somit für weniger Idioten zu sorgen, die auf die Idee kommen Fallen zu stellen.
Aber leider gibt es genug davon, denen langweilig ist und die aus niederen Beweggründen Körperverletzung in Kauf nehmen bzw. gezielt bezwecken wollen und dann auf die MTBler verweisen, die "aus Rücksichtslosigkeit und Langeweile" Trails machen und Befahren. Wer so ein Gerechtigkeitsempfinden hat, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen, außer vielleicht mit strafrechtlichen Konsequenzen.


----------



## scratch_a (31. März 2021)

Das es den Schreibern vom Merkur nicht selber langsam zu blöd und zu peinlich ist, was sie da von sich geben?
"Bei dem Trampelpfad handle es sich um einen zugewachsenen Waldweg – und nicht um einen von den Bikern angelegten Trail. Die Wege seien stark frequentiert. Neben Mountainbikern seien dort auch Wanderer und Familien unterwegs.. ... „Diese Art der Waldnutzung ist natürlich verboten, ebenso rechtswidrig sind aber die Nagelfallen“, erklärt der stellvertretende Leiter der Fürstenfeldbrucker Inspektion, Michael Fischer."
Also ein Fußgänger sieht die Falle auf einem zugewachsenen Pfad, der nicht von Bikern angelegt wurde, aber zugleich wird darauf hingwiesen, dass diese Art der Waldnutzung verboten wäre, obwohl sich auch Wanderer und Familien darauf bewegen. Auch wenn wir es schon gewohnt sind, aber wenn solche Journalisten ihren Job verlieren sollten, könnte ich es verstehen bei so einer abgelieferten Arbeit.


----------



## DonCarbon (2. April 2021)

Heute war ich mal auf einem Trail bei mir um die Ecke. Da hat sich wirklich einer die Mühe gemacht, alle 20-50m einen Arm dicken Ast auf den Trail zu legen. Damit wurde der Trail unfahrbar... Ich verstehe solche Menschen wirklich nicht, wie kann man sich die Mühe machen, 1km lang so Äste zu verteilen? Manche waren sogar in den Boden schräg eingearbeitet. Wie würdet ihr reagieren wenn ihr so einen erwischt?

Edit: Der Trail wird nicht von vielen Bikern gefahren. Ich habe dort auch noch nie in 2Jahren einen Wanderer gesehen...


----------



## GTTF3 (2. April 2021)

downhill3800 schrieb:


> Heute war ich mal auf einem Trail bei mir um die Ecke. Da hat sich wirklich einer die Mühe gemacht, alle 20-50m einen Arm dicken Ast auf den Trail zu legen. Damit wurde der Trail unfahrbar... Ich verstehe solche Menschen wirklich nicht, wie kann man sich die Mühe machen, 1km lang so Äste zu verteilen? Manche waren sogar in den Boden schräg eingearbeitet. Wie würdet ihr reagieren wenn ihr so einen erwischt?
> 
> Edit: Der Trail wird nicht von vielen Bikern gefahren. Ich habe dort auch noch nie in 2Jahren einen Wanderer gesehen...


Foto machen Polizei anrufen ggf. Verfolgen bis diese eintrifft. Das ist nämlich ein Eingriff in das Wegenetz dazu berechtigt ist nur der Eigentümer.  Habe mich bezüglich Wegepflege erkundigen...🙄 
Selbst die regulären ausgeschilderten Wanderwege dürfen nur nach Absprache mit dem Eigentümer gelegt bzw. baulich verbessert werden. 
In der Regel duldet dieser das, da er wie inzwischen bekannt sein dürfte durch das Waldbetretungsgesetz abgesichert ist, aber selbst für kleine Brücken über Bäche etc. könnte dieser belangt werden.
Also Polizei rufen ggf. Forstamt informiere. Auf keinen Fall handgreiflich werden auch wenn es juckt in den Fingern....😡


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 124581 (2. April 2021)

Illegal trifft auf illegal...?


----------



## dopero (2. April 2021)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Illegal trifft auf illegal...?


Was ist am Befahren eines vorhandenen Weges illegal?


----------



## Black-Under (2. April 2021)

GTTF3 schrieb:


> Foto machen Polizei anrufen ggf. Verfolgen bis diese eintrifft. Das ist nämlich ein Eingriff in das Wegenetz dazu berechtigt ist nur der Eigentümer.  Habe mich bezüglich Wegepflege erkundigen...🙄
> Selbst die regulären ausgeschilderten Wanderwege dürfen nur nach Absprache mit dem Eigentümer gelegt bzw. baulich verbessert werden.
> In der Regel duldet dieser das, da er wie inzwischen bekannt sein dürfte durch das Waldbetretungsgesetz abgesichert ist, aber selbst für kleine Brücken über Bäche etc. könnte dieser belangt werden.
> Also Polizei rufen ggf. Forstamt informiere. Auf keinen Fall handgreiflich werden auch wenn es juckt in den Fingern....😡


Noch nicht mal das. Sperrungen darf z.B. nur das Forstamt durchführen bzw. es muss genehmigt werden.

Die Strafe für eine nicht genehmigte Sperrung geht übrigens in die Tausende.


----------



## franzam (2. April 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Noch nicht mal das. Sperrungen darf z.B. nur das Forstamt durchführen bzw. es muss genehmigt werden.
> 
> Die Strafe für eine nicht genehmigte Sperrung geht übrigens in die Tausende.


Halbwissen trifft auf Halbwissen?


----------



## Black-Under (2. April 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Halbwissen trifft auf Halbwissen?


Ach dann komm mal raus mit deinem Vollwissen. 
In Solingen gab es mal ein Gerichtsurteil gegen einen Bauern der eigenmächtig einen Wanderweg gesperrt hatte, wenn ich mich recht erinnere lag die Strafe bei irgendwas um die 5000 Euro. 

--------

Landesforstgesetz für das Land Nordrhein-Westfalen (Landesforstgesetz - LFoG),

§ 4 (Fn 4)
Sperren von Waldflächen
(Zu § 14 Bundeswaldgesetz)

(1) Der Waldbesitzer kann den Zutritt zu bestimmten Waldflächen tatsächlich ausschließen, untersagen oder zeitlich beschränken (Sperren von Waldflächen). Er bedarf hierzu der vorherigen Genehmigung durch die Forstbehörde.

-------

So und nun du!


----------



## xrated (3. April 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Auch wenn wir es schon gewohnt sind, aber wenn solche Journalisten ihren Job verlieren sollten, könnte ich es verstehen bei so einer abgelieferten Arbeit.


Die werden wahrscheinlich intern verpflichtet so einen Mist zu schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (4. April 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Ach dann komm mal raus mit deinem Vollwissen.
> In Solingen gab es mal ein Gerichtsurteil gegen einen Bauern der eigenmächtig einen Wanderweg gesperrt hatte, wenn ich mich recht erinnere lag die Strafe bei irgendwas um die 5000 Euro.
> 
> --------
> ...


Wäre schön, wenn hier jemand Vollwissen hätte. Ich maße mir nicht an, dass ich alles weiß. Nur ist es so, dass deine pauschalen Aussagen auch nicht stimmen. Zudem ist es ja dank Föderalismus von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich.
Z.B. Bayern:

*Rechte des Eigentümers:*

Der Eigentümer kann unzumutbare Beeinträchtigungen seiner Grundstücksnutzung insbesondere durch sog. “Sperren“ verhindern. Wesentlich ist dabei, dass der Erholungssuchende Sperren, die den formalen Voraussetzungen genügen, beachten muss, auch wenn sie möglicherweise nicht berechtigt sind. Der Gesetzgeber wollte damit im Interesse des Rechtsfriedens eigenmächtigem Verhalten der Erholungssuchenden im Sinne einer „Selbstjustiz“ vorbeugen.
Sieht sich der Erholungssuchende zu Unrecht eingeschränkt, muss er sich daher an die zuständige Behörde bzw. die Gerichte wenden.
Im Einzelnen gilt Folgendes:
Inhaltliche Voraussetzung für Sperren (Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 1, Art. 33 BayNatSchG):
 Erhebliche Beeinträchtigung der Grundstücksnutzung
 Ausschluss des Wohnbereichs eines Grundstücks vom Betreten
 Kurzzeitige Sperrung aus Gründen des Naturschutzes, für land- oder forstwirtschaftliche Zwecke, für sportliche o. a. Maßnahmen des Gemeinwohls
 Anzeige- bzw. Genehmigungspflicht einer Sperre (Art. 34 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG)
* Formale Voraussetzung für Sperren*
 Sperre: jedes tatsächliche Hindernis (z. B. Einfriedung) oder Beschilderung (Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 2 BayNatSchG)
 Deutliche Sichtbarkeit der Sperre (Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 2 BayNatSchG)
 Hinweis auf gesetzlichen Grund für Sperre (Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 3 BayNatSchG)
 *Folge: entspricht die Sperre diesen formalen Voraussetzungen muss sie vom Erholungssuchenden beachtet werden, auch wenn die Voraussetzungen des Art. 33 BayNatSchG nicht vorliegen (Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 2 BayNatSchG*).


----------



## dopero (4. April 2021)

Das was Du zitierst gilt nicht auf Wegen. Dort gilt die StVO und die Straßenverkehrsbehörde ist für Beschilderungen zuständig.


----------



## Cycliste17 (4. April 2021)

Es gibt doch Kameras, die Jäger an Bäume anbringen um das Wild zu beobachten.
Darf man sowas verwenden um Fallenbauer zu filmen oder ist das wieder illegal vor einem Gericht? Immerhin sind das Beweise für eine Straftat.


----------



## Balkanbiker (4. April 2021)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Darf man sowas verwenden um Fallenbauer zu filmen oder ist das wieder illegal vor einem Gericht?


Man muss halt, wenn man öffentlich zugängliche Orte filmt deutlich sichtbare Schilder installieren, die darauf hinweisen.


----------



## Black-Under (4. April 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn hier jemand Vollwissen hätte. Ich maße mir nicht an, dass ich alles weiß. Nur ist es so, dass deine pauschalen Aussagen auch nicht stimmen. Zudem ist es ja dank Föderalismus von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich.
> Z.B. Bayern:
> 
> *Rechte des Eigentümers:*
> ...


Lese dich mal hier ein: Verfahren bei _Sperren_ durch den Grundeigentümer oder sonstige Berechtigte und bei Beseitigungsanordnungen, Art. 34 BayNatSchG

Ich finde es schon bemerkenswert wenn jemand einem anderen Halbwissen unterstellt und dann selber von sich sagt dass er selber nichts weiß.

Wie wäre es einfach mit einer Ergänzung gewesen, "das gilt aber u.U. nicht für aller Bundesländer", oder "bist Du dir sicher".
Aber das war schon ziemlich arrogant.


----------



## franzam (4. April 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Lese dich mal hier ein: Verfahren bei _Sperren_ durch den Grundeigentümer oder sonstige Berechtigte und bei Beseitigungsanordnungen, Art. 34 BayNatSchG
> 
> Ich finde es schon bemerkenswert wenn jemand einem anderen Halbwissen unterstellt und dann selber von sich sagt dass er selber nichts weiß.
> 
> ...


Wenn Du Dich in diesem Forum durch meine Frage Halbwissen gegen Halbwissen? so in Deiner Ehre gekränkt fühlst, möchte ich mich dafür aufrichtig entschuldigen. 

Allerdings ändert es nichts an der Tatsache, dass Deine Aussage:: 
_ Sperrungen darf z.B. nur das Forstamt durchführen bzw. es muss genehmigt werden.
Die Strafe für eine nicht genehmigte Sperrung geht übrigens in die Tausende._
nicht pauschal stimmt.

Damit werde ich mich dazu nicht weiter äußern


----------



## skaster (4. April 2021)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Man muss halt, wenn man öffentlich zugängliche Orte filmt deutlich sichtbare Schilder installieren, die darauf hinweisen.


Öffentlichen Raum darfst du erst einmal überhaupt nicht überwachen wenn dabei Personen erkennbar aufgezeichnet werden. Dein "Schilder anbringen" bezieht sich nur auf ein eigenes Grundstück und auch nur innerhalb dessen Grenzen. Weitere Informationen kann dir der örtliche Datenschutzbeauftragte geben.


----------



## Balkanbiker (4. April 2021)

skaster schrieb:


> Öffentlichen Raum darfst du erst einmal überhaupt nicht überwachen wenn dabei Personen erkennbar aufgezeichnet werden.


Öffentlich zugänglichen Raum...bitte lesen dann schreiben. Ich bezog mich nicht darauf wer das wo machen darf. Privater Wald ist ja wohl eigenes Grundstück. Aber alleine die Tatsache, dass man Kameras mit Schildern ankündigen muss, erklärt, dass eine solche Maßnahme keinen Nutzen bringt. Und alleine das war gemeint.

Der örtliche Datenschutzbeauftragte hat übrigens eine ganz andere Meinung als der andere Datenschutzbeauftragte...


----------



## Cycliste17 (4. April 2021)

Das ist allerdings wirklich sinnlos mit den Schildern. Andererseits würde sich der Fallenbau reduzieren wenn man mehrere Täter verurteilen würde. Da die Quote aber sicherlich bei null liegt, wird fleißig weiter gebaut. Wer soll auch Tag und Nacht die Wege überwachen? Bin mir sicher dass so manch ein Verrückter morgens um 3 in den Wald rennt für so eine Aktion.


----------



## Black-Under (4. April 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dich in diesem Forum durch meine Frage Halbwissen gegen Halbwissen? so in Deiner Ehre gekränkt fühlst, möchte ich mich dafür aufrichtig entschuldigen.
> 
> Allerdings ändert es nichts an der Tatsache, dass Deine Aussage::
> _ Sperrungen darf z.B. nur das Forstamt durchführen bzw. es muss genehmigt werden.
> ...


Entschuldigung angenommen, das hat aber nichts mit Ehre zu tun, sondern mit Umgangston. 

...und für NRW und die meißten Bundesländer gilt das pauschal, selbst in Bayern darf man nicht nach gut dünken sperren, denn der Wald und seine Wege sind zur Erholung gedacht und wenn es zehnmal Privat ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rajesh (4. April 2021)

Mal ehrlich, was soll eine Kamera bringen?
In unsere Schrebergartenanlage (Kleinstadt 10000 Einwohner) ist eingebrochen und randaliert worden. Mein Nachbar hat in seinem Garten ein Wildkamera. Die hat von den 4 Burschen auch erstklassige Aufnahmen gemacht. Die Bilder wurden auch der Polizei übergeben. Nur wenn keiner die Kerle kennt, bringt das alles nichts.
Nach 3 Monaten kam der Brief, den man erwarten konnte, "Verfahren eingestellt" weil die Täter nicht ermittelt werden konnten.


----------



## Balkanbiker (5. April 2021)

Rajesh schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, was soll eine Kamera bringen?


Grundsätzlich kann man davon ausgehen, dass Fallensteller regelmäßig die selben Wege nutzen und in der Nähe wohnen. Wenn wegen (versuchter) schwerer Körperverletzung ermittelt werden würde, wären solche Fotos sicherlich hilfreich.
Aber: den ganzen Wald überwachen? Nicht machbar.
Wenn es aber eine Stelle gibt wo immer wieder Fallen gestellt werden, dann könnte auch eine (illegale) Kamera helfen. Und sei es nur um den Täter, falls erkannt, im Anschluss auf frischer Tat zu ertappen.


----------



## Andy_29 (5. April 2021)

Manchmal hilft auch schon allein der Hinweis auf Überwachung, um bösen Buben den Spaß zu verderben.
Stichwort Blitzerwarnung. 
Da merkt man dann auch, welche Deppen da schuldbewusst langschleichen.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (5. April 2021)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Das ist allerdings wirklich sinnlos mit den Schildern. Andererseits würde sich der Fallenbau reduzieren wenn man mehrere Täter verurteilen würde. Da die Quote aber sicherlich bei null liegt, wird fleißig weiter gebaut. Wer soll auch Tag und Nacht die Wege überwachen? Bin mir sicher dass so manch ein Verrückter morgens um 3 in den Wald rennt für so eine Aktion.


Ich/ Wir.....um die entdeckten Äste/kleine Bäume zur Seite zu räumen. 
Nach uns ( vor Sonnenuntergang) kommt dann meist keiner mehr. 
Drei Uhr ist es nicht aber 5 und am WE im Sommer....Hotspot ist die Strecke Löwenburg/ Himmerich, nach dem Waldpuff rechts hoch....7GB bei Bonn.


----------



## adsiebenaz (5. April 2021)

Wurde die nette Dame, die in Freiburg auf dem Canadian oder der Borderline die Fallen gebaut hat, nicht durch eine Wildkamera aufgespürt?
Ist schon bisschen her, find auch nichts im Netz, war aber auch mal hier...


----------



## GTTF3 (5. April 2021)




----------



## GTTF3 (5. April 2021)

Und wieder möchte ich zur Besonnenheit aufrufen und euch bitten nett zueinander zu sein.

Der Grund warum Verfahren wie im Schrebergarten oder auch Bikediebstähle oder Fallenbau nicht anständig verfolgt werden ist doch der das wir wieder keine Lobby haben. 

Beim Schrebergarten waren es Jugendliche....
Es war ja nur ein "Fahrrad" oder da haben welche eine Falle gebaut... Die Verfolgungsbehörden haben doch gar keinen Bock darauf... 

Glaubt ernsthaft hier jemand das die Polizei überhaupt auf den Gedanken kommt in den Wald zu gehen geschweige denn den Auftrag bekommt. 

Oder das jemand nach einem Diebstahl sich die Mühe macht Finkerabdrücke zu nehmen an z.B. dem Geländer wo das Bike abgestellt ist....

Wir interessieren die einen Scheiß.... 
Wir sind uninteressant....
Haben keine Lobby....

Lass das doch mal auf einen Spielplatz passieren, Draht über der Rutsche, Nagelbretter im Sandkasten.... das wäre in jeder Zeitung und Nachrichten....

Ich wiederhole mich..... Lobbyarbeit unterstützen...

Sich nicht verstecken, seine Meinung vertreten und dabei aber nett bleiben...  

Und bei Behörden hartnäckig bleiben.... 

Das Problem bei dem öffentlichen Anprangern der Fallensteller sehe ich nämlich darin, dass es nur wenige Urteile gibt und diese sich sicher fühlen und das andere motiviert ähnliches zu tun.
Deshalb hilft nur die Öffentlichkeit mit ins Boot zu holen....

Z.B. den örtlichen Wanderverein ansprechen die meisten haben eine Jugendabteilung...  

Die Polizei ansprechen als sportlichen Ausflug mal die Trails der Umgebung zu zeigen etc...

Wenn diese Gruppen die Trails mit nutzen, werden sich Fallensteller hüten evtl. das Kind aus dem Wanderverein zu schädigen .....

Das erfordert viel Mühe.... ist schon klar.... aber nur so wird es gehen....


----------



## Balkanbiker (5. April 2021)

Wieviele lokale Wandervereine (außer dem DAV) gibt es eigentlich? Mir sind, zumindest bei mir in der Gegend, keine bekannt. Dafür hat die Ortsgruppe vom DAV eine starke MTB Abteilung. Mehr Verständnis für MTBler und keine Fallen bringt das aber leider nicht.


----------



## scratch_a (5. April 2021)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Wieviele lokale Wandervereine (außer dem DAV) gibt es eigentlich? Mir sind, zumindest bei mir in der Gegend, keine bekannt. Dafür hat die Ortsgruppe vom DAV eine starke MTB Abteilung. Mehr Verständnis für MTBler und keine Fallen bringt das aber leider nicht.



"Der *Deutsche Wanderverband* (DWV) ist der Dachverband von rund 70 landesweiten und regionalen Gebirgs- und Wandervereinen. Dort sind ca. *3.000 Ortsgruppen* mit bis zu *600.000 Einzelmitglieder* organisiert." https://www.wanderverband.de/verband/mitgliedsorganisationen
Und das sind nur diejenigen, die beim DWV organisiert sind...gibt also eventuell noch paar mehr. Da haben wir noch einen weiten Weg vor uns, bis wir genauso organisiert sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycliste17 (5. April 2021)

GTTF3 schrieb:


> Der Grund warum Verfahren wie im Schrebergarten oder auch Bikediebstähle oder Fallenbau nicht anständig verfolgt werden ist doch der das wir wieder keine Lobby haben.
> 
> Beim Schrebergarten waren es Jugendliche....
> Es war ja nur ein "Fahrrad" oder da haben welche eine Falle gebaut... Die Verfolgungsbehörden haben doch gar keinen Bock darauf...


Weil es Versicherungsfälle sind. Außerdem ist der Kampfradler sicherlich nicht ganz unschuldig, kennt man doch schon vom Strassenverkehr. 
Wahrscheinlich müssen erst Leute sterben durch die Fallen bevor sich einer bewegt. Ich hoffe es nicht, die Erfahrung ist aber leider so. 

Die Frau aus Freiburg war sicherlich ein glücklicher Zufall. Die Kameras sind eigentlich nur für Tiere. Hin und wieder verirrt sich auch ein Mensch auf dem Bild.
Man dürfte also nicht Kameras im Wald anbringen um Fallenbauer aufzuspüren.
Durch Überwachungskameras ist ja den Kudamm-Rasern auch viel nachgewiesen worden. Sie sind aber eigentlich aus anderen Gründen an den Häusern.


----------



## Balkanbiker (5. April 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Deutsche Wanderverband: bis zu 600.000 Einzelmitglieder


DAV: 1.351.247 Mitglieder
DIMB: über 80.000 Mitglieder

Ganz ehrlich, ich sehe die MTBler nicht zwingend unterräpresentiert. Wie gesagt, bei uns im DAV stehen sie sehr gut da und auch bei den Umfragen beim DAV geben weit über 50% der Mitglieder an MTB zu fahren (was das im Detail auch immer heißen mag).
Es liegt mMn nicht an Lobbyarbeit der Wanderverbände oder an fehlender Lobbyarbeit im MTB Sektor, dass es an Akzeptanz bei der Politik fehlt.

Hm, ich meine die Leute zu erkennen, die immer meckern werden (ohne Vorurteile haben zu wollen, aber genau so sehen die in der Regel aus...), wenn andere Naturnutzer auf "ihren" Wegen unterwegs sind (Startseite Dt. Wanderverband).





GTTF3 schrieb:


> Der Grund warum Verfahren wie im Schrebergarten oder auch Bikediebstähle (...) nicht anständig verfolgt werden ist doch der das wir wieder keine Lobby haben.


Das sind doch "Bagatelldelikte", für die die Polizei schlicht keine Zeit hat. Wegen einem abgefahrenen Autospiegel kommt die Polizei auch nicht (selbst erlebt). Da sind die Strafverfolgungsbehörden schlicht überfordert. Sowas sollte aber nicht mit Fallenstellen verglichen werden. Da werden wohl die möglichen Konsequenzen nicht gesehen bzw. aus Zeitmangel jagt man keinem Phantomtäter hinterher, den man eh nicht schnappen kann.
Alles was gehäuft vorkommt oder Aussicht auf Ermittlungserfolge ist, wird auch verfolgt, egal ob Einbruchsserien, Fahraddiebstahlbanden. Ich mag kein Freund der Polizei sein, aber ich finde das Verhalten nachvollziehbar. Die Leute dort haben auch ein Privatleben nach dem Feierabend. Wenn irgendwer im Wald eine Falle gestellt hat, was sollen die denn machen? Sich nachts im Flecktarnanzug von den Kollegen in den Wald auf Lauer legen?


----------



## Balkanbiker (5. April 2021)

Ach ja, zur Akzeptanz. Heute in den Bergen wieder so einen Fall erlebt, dass ein MTBler sich statt mit Rufen oder Klingel mit einem blockierten Hinterrad auf einem beliebten Wanderweg bemerkbar gemacht hat (Tempo war für auf-Sicht-fahren definitiv zu hoch). Das Grüßen hinterher macht es bei den meisten Wanderern dann auch nicht mehr gut.
Solange es zu viele gibt, die sich nicht an die Trail Rules halten, brauchen die MTBler gar nicht anfangen mit Lobbyarbeit.


----------



## Cycliste17 (6. April 2021)

Deswegen habe ich laute Freiläufe. Die Leute drehen sich schon über 10m vorher um und schauen nach dem Wald-untypischen Geräusch.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (6. April 2021)

@GTTF3    Die Polizei hat da ihre amtliche " Weggefährten" Ranger,Förster/ Forstangestellte,die haben zt auch die Befugniss Kampfradler festzusetzen und Personalien aufzunehmen. 
Kommt es zu Wiederstand " lohnt " sich der Aufwand für die Polizei zu erscheinen, vorher tut sich da nix....


----------



## Balkanbiker (6. April 2021)

sinus alba schrieb:


> die Befugniss Kampfradler festzusetzen und Personalien aufzunehmen


Das musst du bitte erläutern, denn das glaube ich nicht. Wo ist geregelt, dass die jemanden festsetzen können, der rücksichtlos fährt ohne jemanden verletzt zu haben?

Außerdem ging es doch darum, dass die Polizei nicht oder nur ungern kommt wenn es um Delikte gegen Radfahrer geht und nicht bei Vergehen von Radfahrern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTTF3 (6. April 2021)

Da hat Sinus, schon recht. Ich hatte vor zwei Jahren ein gutes Gespräch mit einem Forstbeamten. Die dürfen sogar ne Waffe tragen und zur Pilzsaison überlegt er es sich sogar diese mitzuführen. Den es gibt organisierte Banden die die Wälder leer suchen und die sind nicht zimperlich... da ist der MTB'ler nen Weisenknabe gegen... sein O-Ton.

Und auch hier schon mehrfach diskutiert das Jedermannsrecht! Bei einer Straftat darf jeder jeden festhalten bis zum eintreffen der Polizei. 

Und Laut Packzettel für Biker sind Kabelbinder ja eh dabei.😜


----------



## Balkanbiker (6. April 2021)

GTTF3 schrieb:


> Die dürfen sogar ne Waffe tragen


Ja, schließlich bejagen sie auch Wild. Aber ob sie mit Waffengewalt jemanden festsetzen dürfen wage ich zu bezweifeln. Den Gesetzestext hätte ich gerne gesehen.


GTTF3 schrieb:


> Bei einer Straftat darf jeder jeden festhalten bis zum eintreffen der Polizei.


Kommt doch auf die Straftat drauf an, so pauschal gilt das nicht, oder?


----------



## GTTF3 (6. April 2021)

Jedermannsrecht: § 127 StPO – vorläufige Festnahme​


> (1) Wird jemand auf frischer Tat betroffen oder verfolgt, so ist, wenn er der Flucht verdächtig ist oder seine Identität nicht sofort festgestellt werden kann, jedermann befugt, ihn auch ohne richterliche Anordnung vorläufig festzunehmen. Die Feststellung der Identität einer Person durch die Staatsanwaltschaft oder die Beamten des Polizeidienstes bestimmt sich nach § 163b Abs. 1. (Quelle: § 127 StPO)


Das Jedermann-Festnahmerecht nach *§ 127 der StPO* (Jedermannsrecht) gestattet es *jedermann*, auch *Minderjährigen*, eine Person festzunehmen. Allerdings ist diese Festnahme an bestimmte *Voraussetzungen* und *Bestimmungen* geknüpft, welche im Folgenden erklärt werden.

Jedermannsrecht in Deutschland​
Täter muss bei *frischer Tat* angetroffen werden
Um die Jedermann-Festnahme nach Paragraph 127 StPO auszuüben, muss der Täter auf *frischer Tat* ertappt werden. Als „frisch“ gilt in diesem Zusammenhang, dass die aktuelle Situation in einem *zeitlichen und/oder räumlichen* Zusammenhang stehen muss. Der Täter muss also noch am Tatort oder in unmittelbarer Nähe festgenommen werden. Darüber hinaus muss die Straftat auch begangen worden sein. Ein dringender Tatverdacht reicht bei Anwendung der Jedermannsrechte nicht aus.


----------



## GTTF3 (6. April 2021)

Der hoheitliche Schusswaffengebrauch wird durch das Waffenrecht und weitere Rechtsnormen geregelt. In Deutschland sind verschiedene Amtsträger befugt, Schusswaffen hoheitlich zu gebrauchen („dienstlicher Schusswaffengebrauch“): Förster im Dienst und in der Ausbildung, Justizvollzugsbeamte, Justizwachtmeister im Dienst und in der Ausbildung, Polizeivollzugsbeamte sowie Zollbeamte[1] im Dienst und in der Ausbildung sowie Soldaten


----------



## Das-Licht (6. April 2021)

ᐅ Hilfsbeamte der Staatsanwaltschaft: Definition, Begriff und Erklärung im JuraForum.de
					

Als Hilfsbeamte der Staatsanwaltschaft - oder auch Ermittlungsperson der Staatsanwaltschaft - werden Personen bezeichnet, welche mit besonderen strafrechtlichen Befugnissen ausgestattet sind. Dies bedeutet, dass sie bei Gefahr im Verzug besondere Maß ...




					www.juraforum.de
				








__





						Ermittlungsperson der Staatsanwaltschaft – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




...der Forstbeamte darf Dich vorläufig festnehmen, auch unter Anwendung körperlicher Gewalt. Und er darf Dein Rad als "Tatwerkzeug" vorläufig sicherstellen.


----------



## Cycliste17 (6. April 2021)

Ein Biker ist doch schon angeschossen worden. Der Fall liegt schon sehr lange zurück. Einige Biker sind in Süddeutschland durch den Wald gefahren, sind vom Förster angesprochen worden und dann weitergefahren. Etwas später löste sich ein Schuss und ein Radfahrer wurde im Oberschenkel getroffen. Vor Gericht sagte der Förster, er dachte es wäre ein Wild. 
Keine Ahnung wie der Fall ausging, die Leute schrecken bei Selbstjustiz vor nichts zurück.


----------



## dopero (6. April 2021)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> ...der Forstbeamte darf Dich vorläufig festnehmen, auch unter Anwendung körperlicher Gewalt. Und er darf Dein Rad als "Tatwerkzeug" vorläufig sicherstellen.


Das muss aber immer verhältnismäßig sein.
Es wird wohl schwierig, Festhalten oder die Beschlagnahme, bei einer im Raum stehenden Ordnungswidrigkeit zu begründen.
Das könnte dann im Nachgang auch für den Forstbeamten ungemütlich werden.


----------



## s3pp3l (6. April 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Das könnte dann im Nachgang auch für den Forstbeamten ungemütlich werden.


Das wird schon vor Ort für ihn ungemütlich!


----------



## camaroracer (6. April 2021)

Was wäre den eine Straftat bei den üblichen Dingen die man uns Bikern so vorwirft ?
Der mit Abstand überwiegende Teil möglicher Vorwürfe dürfte doch Ordnungswidrigkeiten sein und da dürfte einen auch niemand festhalten.
Oder verstehe ich da etwas falsch ?
Übt er da bei einer simplen Nichtigkeit irgendeine Gewalt aus kann man sich wehren ?


----------



## skaster (6. April 2021)

camaroracer schrieb:


> Was wäre den eine Straftat bei den üblichen Dingen die man uns Bikern so vorwirft ?
> Der mit Abstand überwiegende Teil möglicher Vorwürfe dürfte doch Ordnungswidrigkeiten sein und da dürfte einen auch niemand festhalten.
> Oder verstehe ich da etwas falsch ?
> Übt er da bei einer simplen Nichtigkeit irgendeine Gewalt aus kann man sich wehren ?


*Strafgesetzbuch* (*StGB*) § 240 *Nötigung*
(1) Wer einen Menschen rechtswidrig mit Gewalt oder durch Drohung mit einem empfindlichen Übel zu einer Handlung, Duldung oder Unterlassung nötigt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.

Du darfst ihn dann mit körperlicher Gewalt bis zum eintreffen der Polizei festhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das-Licht (6. April 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Das muss aber immer verhältnismäßig sein.
> Es wird wohl schwierig, Festhalten oder die Beschlagnahme, bei einer im Raum stehenden Ordnungswidrigkeit zu begründen.
> Das könnte dann im Nachgang auch für den Forstbeamten ungemütlich werden.


...die Verhältnismäßigkeit bestimmt letztlich ein Gericht. Im Wald kann aus einer Ordnungswidrigkeit schnell eine Straftat werden. Die Umwelt- u. Naturschutzgesetze sind da deutlich härter als die Landeswaldgesetze. Hinzu kommt dann noch das Verhalten des "Täters".  Im Allgemeinen bleibt es ja - ohne Feststellung der Personalien - bei einer mündlichen Verwarnung. Doch unser Förster erlebte auch schon solche Leute:


s3pp3l schrieb:


> Das wird schon vor Ort für ihn ungemütlich!



...und ja, solche Typen wird kaum Jemand festhalten. Und da diese Typen damit so toll durchgekommen sind, machen sie ja munter weiter... ...bis plötzlich eine Vorladung im Briefkasten liegt. Mit der Zeit sind die Papenheimer dann doch bekannt.


----------



## Balkanbiker (7. April 2021)

Zwar geht es hier nicht um die Festnahme von MTBlern, sondern von Fallenstellern, ist aber ein interessantes Thema. Kann man noch was lernen...


GTTF3 schrieb:


> Allerdings ist diese Festnahme an bestimmte *Voraussetzungen* und *Bestimmungen* geknüpft


Soweit so gut. Allerdings sind die wenns und abers bei einer Festnahme durch Zivilpersonen nicht ohne. Das kann also schnell nach hinten los gehen.


GTTF3 schrieb:


> Der hoheitliche Schusswaffengebrauch wird durch das Waffenrecht und weitere Rechtsnormen geregelt


Darin steht, dass Jäger Waffen für die Jagd mitführen dürfen. Ist ja logisch. Aber dass ein Förster eine Schusswaffe wie ein Polizist mitführen darf, steht da nicht. Mit dienstlichem Schusswaffengebrauch bei einem Förster ist wohl eher der Gebrauch für die Jagd gemeint.


Das-Licht schrieb:


> der Forstbeamte darf Dich vorläufig festnehmen, auch unter Anwendung körperlicher Gewalt.


Ja, das darf er, zumindest bei einer Straftat. Wie man aber beim Radfahren im Wald eine Straftat begeht, erschließt sich mir nicht.


Das-Licht schrieb:


> Im Wald kann aus einer Ordnungswidrigkeit schnell eine Straftat werden.


Das kannst du gerne näher erläutern.


Das-Licht schrieb:


> Und er darf Dein Rad als "Tatwerkzeug" vorläufig sicherstellen.


Ich denke nach wie vor hier werden 2 Sachen vermischt. Das eine sind die Fallensteller und die Frage unter anderem von @Cycliste17 wie man ihnen beikommen kann. Das andere war die Erwähnung der Kampfradler von @Cycliste17 in Bezug auf das negative Bild vom MTB-Sport.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (7. April 2021)

@Balkanbiker    Bei uns in der Eifel speziell im Nationalpark sind hochoffizielle Ranger unterwegs die faktisch polizeiliche Gewalt haben. 
Waffen tragen sie nicht, aber sonst alles was man benötigt um Biker und deren Identität festzustellen....und es wird massiv davon Gebrauch gemacht,schon vor Corona, jetzt deutlich stärker. 
So lernte ich schnell mit buchstäblichen Weitblick eine Ideallinie als Fluchtweg zu scannen.....


----------



## Balkanbiker (7. April 2021)

sinus alba schrieb:


> hochoffizielle Ranger unterwegs die faktisch polizeiliche Gewalt haben


Das bestreite ich nicht. Das sind Amtsträger mit besonderen Befugnissen, ebenso wie z.B. Förster und Steuerfahnder. Die dürfen das auch machen.
Siehe:


Das-Licht schrieb:


> ᐅ Hilfsbeamte der Staatsanwaltschaft: Definition, Begriff und Erklärung im JuraForum.de
> 
> 
> Als Hilfsbeamte der Staatsanwaltschaft - oder auch Ermittlungsperson der Staatsanwaltschaft - werden Personen bezeichnet, welche mit besonderen strafrechtlichen Befugnissen ausgestattet sind. Dies bedeutet, dass sie bei Gefahr im Verzug besondere Maß ...
> ...


Aber bei dieser Aussage klang das so, als ob Hilfsbeamte bei Ausübung dieser Befugnis Waffen tragen und nutzen dürfen:


GTTF3 schrieb:


> Die dürfen sogar ne Waffe tragen und zur Pilzsaison überlegt er es sich sogar diese mitzuführen.


Und das kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen.

Aber wie gesagt, eigentlich ging es darum wie man Fallenstellern beikommt.


----------



## GTTF3 (7. April 2021)

Ihr vermischt Forstamt= AMT mit Förster oder Revierförster, der ein Stück Wald gepachtet hat. Der Forstbeamter ist ähnlich wie Justizbeamte berechtigt eine Waffe zu tragen. Das sind dann auch die mit Landeswappen auf dem Ärmel und nicht mit Ziegenbart am Hut! 😂


----------



## Balkanbiker (7. April 2021)

Also bei uns ist ein Waldpächter ein Waldpächter und kein Förster. Ein Förster ist immer beim Forstamt. Private Forstdienstleister die die Aufgabe des Forstamtes übernehmen können auch als Hilfsbeamte fungieren.

@GTTF3 Du verwechselst meiner Meinung nach den Zweck des Tragens der Waffe. Zumindest hast du keinen Gesetzestext gezeigt, aus dem ersichtlich wäre, dass ein Forstbeamter die Waffe außerhalb des Jagdeinsatzes nutzen darf und sprichst nur von Tragen der Waffe. Das darf ein Jagdpächter auch ohne dass er gleich ein Hilfsbeamter ist.


----------



## MalteetlaM (7. April 2021)

Jagdschutzberechtigt (§ 25 BJG) sind neben der Polizei auch *bestätigte Jagdaufseher* und die *Jagdausübungsberechtigten*. Bestätigte Jagdaufseher, sofern Berufsjäger oder forstlich ausgebildet, haben in Angelegenheiten des Jagdschutzes die* Rechte und Pflichten von Polizeibeamten und sind Hilfsbeamte der Staatsanwaltschaft*. Sonstige Jagdschutzberechtigten sind unter bestimmten Umständen und Regelungen der Bundesländer berechtigt, *Personen anzuhalten, Personalien festzustellen*, erlegtes Wild, Waffen, Fanggeräte, Hunde, Greifvögel und sonstige zur Jagd geeignete Geräte abzunehmen.
Der Jagdausübungsberechtigte ist oft eine Privatperson (Eigentümer, Pächter).

Während der Jagd darf die Waffe schussbereit und zugriffsbereit geführt werden. Das gilt auch neben der eigentlichen Jagdausübung für Ein- und Anschießen, Jagdhundeausbildung, Jagd- und Forstschutz. Jagd ist mit Aufspüren, Verfolgen, Erlegen oder Fangen von Wild weit definiert.

Die Frage ist natürlich was ihr unter "Waffe nutzen" versteht. Der rechtfertigende Notstand in Komination mit vorläufiger Festnahme erlauben einem ziemlich viel.

§ 34 Rechtfertigender Notstand
Wer in einer gegenwärtigen, nicht anders abwendbaren Gefahr für Leben, Leib, Freiheit, *Ehre, Eigentum oder ein anderes Rechtsgut* eine Tat begeht, um die Gefahr von sich oder einem anderen abzuwenden, handelt nicht rechtswidrig...

Ich glaube übrigens Jäger werden viel zu häufig als Fallensteller und Anti-MTBler eingestuft. Ich kenne keinen Jäger der seine Zuverlässigkeit für so einen Mist gefährden würde. Jagdschein und Waffen wären sofort weg. Da für die meisten Jagd mehr Lebenseinstellung als nur Hobby ist, wäre niemand den ich kenne so doof das zu risikieren. 
Leben und leben lassen!

Waidmannsheil und happy biking.


----------



## Rajesh (7. April 2021)

MalteetlaM schrieb:


> *bestätigte Jagdaufseher*


MMn der richtige Begriff


MalteetlaM schrieb:


> *Personen anzuhalten, Personalien festzustellen*, erlegtes Wild, Waffen, Fanggeräte, Hunde, Greifvögel und sonstige zur Jagd geeignete Geräte abzunehmen.


Alles nur Beispiele aus dem Bereich "Jagd".
Da fragt man sich, ob sie auch in anderen Bereichen zB Betretungsrecht


MalteetlaM schrieb:


> *Rechte und Pflichten von Polizeibeamten und sind Hilfsbeamte der Staatsanwaltschaft*


haben.


----------



## Rajesh (7. April 2021)

MalteetlaM schrieb:


> Ich glaube übrigens Jäger werden viel zu häufig als Fallensteller und Anti-MTBler eingestuft. Ich kenne keinen Jäger der seine Zuverlässigkeit für so einen Mist gefährden würde. Jagdschein und Waffen wären sofort weg. Da für die meisten Jagd mehr Lebenseinstellung als nur Hobby ist, wäre niemand den ich kenne so doof das zu risikieren.
> Leben und leben lassen!


Ich kenne einen Jäger mit eigener Jagd, der gerne mal mit seiner (wahrscheinlich ungeladenen) Waffe vor Radfahrer rumfuchtelt. 
Leider ist der gut vernetzt und immer nur Aussage gegen Aussage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -colt- (7. April 2021)

Rajesh schrieb:


> Ich kenne einen Jäger mit eigener Jagd, der gerne mal mit seiner (wahrscheinlich ungeladenen) Waffe vor Radfahrer rumfuchtelt.
> Leider ist der gut vernetzt und immer nur Aussage gegen Aussage.


Steter Tropfen... Bei genügend Anzeigen ruft das durchaus auch mal einen Staatsanwalt auf den Plan. Vor allem wenn dann kleinere Vorfälle aktenkundig werden kann der Strafrahmen auch am oberen Ende ausgeschöpft werdet.


----------



## skaster (7. April 2021)

MalteetlaM schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Die Frage ist natürlich was ihr unter "Waffe nutzen" versteht. Der rechtfertigende Notstand in Komination mit vorläufiger Festnahme erlauben einem ziemlich viel.
> 
> ...


Es wird eine evtl. OWi wegen illegalem Benutzen eines Weges in den Raum gestellt und du kommst mit Rechtfertigendem Notstand der die Nutzung einer Waffe rechtfertigen soll?
Wir können alle nur hoffen, dass du keine Waffe besitzen darfst.
Wenn du darauf abzielst, dass ein Jäger einen Radfahrer im Wald mit der Waffe bedroht gebe ich dir natürlich Recht, dann dürftest du als letzte Möglichkeit auf den Jäger schießen.


----------



## Balkanbiker (7. April 2021)

skaster schrieb:


> Wir können alle nur hoffen, dass du keine Waffe besitzen darfst.


So war das doch nicht gemeint. Es ging, so verstehe ich das, lediglich um die Einordnung der Waffennutzung bei Jägern.


----------



## GTTF3 (8. April 2021)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> So war das doch nicht gemeint. Es ging, so verstehe ich das, lediglich um die Einordnung der Waffennutzung bei Jägern.


Korrekt.... so sehe ich das auch, war nicht dem Umstand geschuldet das wir angegriffen werden sondern wer und wie welche Befugnisse hat. Und die werden nicht willkürlich mit einer Waffe rumfuchteln.... 

Also zurück zum eigentlichen Thema: Fallen....


----------



## MalteetlaM (8. April 2021)

Rajesh schrieb:


> Ich kenne einen Jäger mit eigener Jagd, der gerne mal mit seiner (wahrscheinlich ungeladenen) Waffe vor Radfahrer rumfuchtelt.
> Leider ist der gut vernetzt und immer nur Aussage gegen Aussage.



Anzeigen!



skaster schrieb:


> Es wird eine evtl. OWi wegen illegalem Benutzen eines Weges in den Raum gestellt und du kommst mit Rechtfertigendem Notstand der die Nutzung einer Waffe rechtfertigen soll?



Merkwürdige Unterstellung! Das habe ich nirgends geschrieben.
Mir ging es um eine generelle rechtliche Einordnung. 



skaster schrieb:


> Wir können alle nur hoffen, dass du keine Waffe besitzen darfst.



Ich bin Jäger. 


Zurück zum Thema. Die Unterstellung wollte ich aber so nicht stehen lassen.


----------



## Logic (8. April 2021)

MalteetlaM schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema.


Das fänd ich auch super.
Ich kann mich jedenfalls nicht erinnern einen Diskussions-Thread abonniert zu haben.

Sollte jemand von der Moderation hier mitlesen: Wäre es möglich einen abgetrennten Laberthread für die ganzen Rechte-Diskussionen zu erstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schn33fraese (8. April 2021)

Jede gefundene Falle sollte angezeigt werden. Das geht eigentlich recht einfach auch online, z.B. hier:




__





						Ladeseite...
					





					service.polizei.nrw.de
				




Dann noch ein paar Fotos dazu, idealerweise Fotos machen bevor man die Falle entschärft hat und danach. nach ca. 4 Wochen kommt dann der Brief von der Staatsanwaltschaft, das die Anzeige eingestellt wurde.

Letztlich geht es aber darum, in der Statistik aufzutauchen. Wenn sich Anzeigen häufen, sollte das irgendwann auch mal ein paar Glocken an den entsprechenden Stellen klingeln lassen.
Kleiner Tipp, man kann so eine Falle auch beim wandern finden...

Auch muss bei sowas Öffentlichkeit hergestellt werden. Facebook etc, auch Leserbriefe in den lokalen Zeitungen z.B. - da sollte auch immer erwähnt werden, dass die Falle zur Anzeige gebracht wurde. Es muss klar sein, das alle rechtlichen Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft werden um gegen solche Straftaten vorzugehen.

Auf mich wurde auch schon eine Waffe gerichtet, das ging natürlich zur Anzeige. Natürlich stand es Aussage gegen Aussage... Aber wenn da immer mal wieder so eine Anzeige eingeht, leidet irgendwann die Glaubwürdigkeit des Waffenbesitzers.


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. April 2021)

Noch kurz zu der Festnahme-Diskussion: wenn euch ein Ranger, Förster oder Jäger mit sowas kommt - die werden sich kaum auf eine wirkliche Festnahme mit physischer Gewalt wegen einer Ordnungswidrigkeit einlassen. Denn kommt es zu einem Gerangel und juristischer Aufarbeitung kann schnell die Waffenbesitzkarte weg sein. Dafür braucht man nämlich Zuverlässigkeit und Eignung. Und die wird halt in Frage gestellt wenn derjenige nur den Anschein erweckt nicht zuverlässig zu sein. Da genügt mittlerweile schon 1 Bier zuviel im Straßenverkehr oder Munition falsch aufbewahrt.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (28. April 2021)

Vorfall in Steinenbronn: Drahtseil über Waldweg gespannt
					

Eine Frau hat am Montagabend ein Drahtseil entdeckt, das in einem Waldstück bei Steinenbronn quer über den Weg gespannt war. Nun ermittelt die Polizei.




					www.krzbb.de
				




und









						Hindernis auf Mountainbike-Trail im Naturpark Schönbuch
					





					www.gaeubote.de


----------



## cbtp (12. Mai 2021)

Trailwerk Wachau (Trailarea Göttweig / Wachau) in Österreich aktuell gesperrt, weil jemand einen Draht über den legalen (!) Trail gespannt hat.


----------



## GTTF3 (13. Mai 2021)

Auf Achshöhe.... das sieht so aus als hätte da jemand TV Krimi geschaut und nachgeahmt....


----------



## ciao heiko (14. Mai 2021)

„Die Befugnisse von Jägern - Jagdpächtern - Förstern“​


			https://www.wildtierschuetzer-bw.de/fileadmin/Medien/Jagd-Natur-Wildtiersch%C3%BCtzer/Downloads/Service_Formulare/Befugnisse_J%C3%A4ger_F%C3%B6rster.pdf


----------



## -colt- (18. Mai 2021)

Fallensteller in Freiburg


----------



## Marshall6 (18. Mai 2021)

-colt- schrieb:


> Fallensteller in Freiburg


Paywall


----------



## -colt- (21. Mai 2021)

Marshall6 schrieb:


> Paywall


Registrierung reicht...


----------



## GTTF3 (7. Juli 2021)

Keine Falle aber mal wieder negative Berichterstattung...









						Wandern und Biken: Corona-Volkssport mit Folgen
					

Wohin, wenn Corona uns ausbremst? Klar, Biken und Wandern gehen immer, Wald und Natur kosten keinen Eintritt. Aber leider wissen viele oft nicht, wie man sich in einem Naturschutzgebiet verhalten muss. Und das hat Folgen für die Natur.




					www.ardmediathek.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NukaCola (7. Juli 2021)

Das Wort Naturschutzgebiet bewirkt, zumindest bei mir, besonders vorsichtig mit der Natur umzugehen.
Wer da abseits der erlaubten Wege durchstapft oder mit dem Rad durchballert dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. Pure Dummheit, in meinen Augen.


----------



## DonArcturus (8. Juli 2021)

GTTF3 schrieb:


> Keine Falle aber mal wieder negative Berichterstattung...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


404 😕
Absichtlich rausgenommen? 🤔


----------



## on any sunday (8. Juli 2021)

Video verfügbar: bis 07.07.2022 ∙ 20:00 Uhr

War auch keine negative Berichterstattung, halt Beispiele, was man in einem Naturschutzgebiet möglichst nicht machen sollte. Downhillstrecken anlegen, Störungen, zelten durch Hobbyfotographen, Anlegen von "Freizeitanlagen" bis zum Teichbau und Vermüllung.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (8. Juli 2021)

bei mir geht das Video noch!?


----------



## Dahigez (8. Juli 2021)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Video verfügbar: bis 07.07.2022 ∙ 20:00 Uhr
> 
> War auch keine negative Berichterstattung, halt Beispiele, was man in einem Naturschutzgebiet möglichst nicht machen sollte. Downhillstrecken anlegen, Störungen, zelten durch Hobbyfotographen, Anlegen von "Freizeitanlagen" bis zum Teichbau und Vermüllung.


Die Überschrift ist Mist, denn die impliziert, dass MTB und auch Wandern grundsätzlich ein Problem wären. Wenn man dann den Bericht sieht, geht es - natürlich durchaus berechtigt anklagend - um Auswüchse, die mit der großen Mehrheit der Mountainbiker oder auch Wanderer und sonstigen Naturnutzer nichts zu tun haben. Das wird aber im Bericht nicht in Relation gesetzt. Was dann beim Betrachter bleibt, ist: "Es geht um Mountainbiker, oh, und die verursachen solche Probleme? Da muss man doch was tun... gegen diese Mountainbiker!" Ist aber leider ein Muster, dem man überall begegnet.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (8. Juli 2021)

Ich fand die beiden Mountainbiker in dem Video sehr nett, ich behaupte mal das viele MTBler ( wenn plötzlich so ein uniformierter vor Ihnen steht) einfach nur nett grüßt und Fersengeld gibt ....


----------



## Schn33fraese (8. Juli 2021)

Was ich nicht ganz verstanden habe: Z.B. der aus Holz gebaute Drop im Hintergrund, der sieht aus als wäre das ordentlich gemacht und Geld investiert worden. Sowas macht man ja eigentlich nicht, wenn man nicht weiß, dass es eine Weile stehen bleibt. Kennt jemand die Strecke, wurde das mal geduldet und wenn ja, warum jetzt nicht mehr?


----------



## BigMaaaac (8. Juli 2021)

nicht immer stehen die Inhalte und die Scenenwahl der InformationsFilmchen im Einklang.

gern wird auch mal was aus dem Kontext gerissen,
was beim Schneiden aber oft nicht auffällt,
denn auch die Presse steht unter Zeitdruck.
Technik, aka Schneidraum, kostet auch Geld,
und dann passts halt nicht immer im Detail .

wobei ich fragen muss,
wenn ungeduldet-befahrere Wege bekannt sind,
warum werden die nicht versperrt o rückgebaut ?!
warum ist im Nationalpark ein Ufer zum Ausruhen so einladend und einfach erreichbar ?!

und das es nicht überall erlaubt ist Natur hautnah zu erleben,
steht auch in keinem Reiseführer,
der immer und überall einem wie ein Auslandskrankenschein der AOK am Flughafen in die Hand gedrückt wird.

wenn man ein Gebiet vorm Betreten von Interessent schützen will,
dann muss man es auf den Ersten Blick uninteressant machen .

einfach mal mit Koblauchöl übers ganze Gebiet rüberjauchen,
dann hast Ruh.
auch vor saugenden und beissenden Insekten


----------



## Deleted 512898 (8. Juli 2021)

BigMaaaac schrieb:


> nicht immer stehen die Inhalte und die Scenenwahl der InformationsFilmchen im Einklang.
> 
> gern wird auch mal was aus dem Kontext gerissen,
> was beim Schneiden aber oft nicht auffällt,
> ...


Ich liebe Knoblauch, wäre wie ein Magnet für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonArcturus (8. Juli 2021)

BigMaaaac schrieb:


> einfach mal mit Koblauchöl übers ganze Gebiet rüberjauchen,


Isch komme dann mit Baguette 😋


----------



## LeaLoewin (8. Juli 2021)

DonArcturus schrieb:


> Isch komme dann mit Baguette 😋


Aber nicht dann wieder quer auf dem Trail liegen lassen


----------



## travelgerd (8. Juli 2021)

Roadwarrior84 schrieb:


> Ich liebe Knoblauch, wäre wie ein Magnet für mich.


Dann halt Buttersaeure. Stinkt wie Muellkippe. Das kann kein Magnet fuer jemand sein


----------



## BigMaaaac (18. Juli 2021)

für die Olchis seit den 70ern schon 

edith 90er


----------



## Deleted 124581 (18. Juli 2021)

Wer oder was sind Olchis ?


----------



## BigMaaaac (18. Juli 2021)

oh es ist jung, ungebunden und hat noch kein Nachwuchs = ein Glückliches 

die Olchis at Wiki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTTF3 (25. Juli 2021)

Gefunden im Sauerland Arnsberg Herdringen neben dem Golfplatz.... ein Schelm wer Böses denkt, habe ich dieses ausgehoben Loch.


----------



## robzo (25. Juli 2021)

GTTF3 schrieb:


> Gefunden im Sauerland Arnsberg Herdringen neben dem Golfplatz.... ein Schelm wer Böses denkt, habe ich dieses ausgehoben Loch.


Was genau daran ist jetzt eine Falle?
Wenn man nicht gerade im Dunkeln unterwegs ist, dürfte das einem der überall sonst üblichen Schlaglöcher ebenbürtig sein. Und Ausweichplatz drumrum ist genug.


----------



## Schn33fraese (25. Juli 2021)

Läuft das unter "die dümmsten Fallen der Welt"?


----------



## DonArcturus (25. Juli 2021)

Da musste jemand beim Golfen wohl öfter schlagen


----------



## Cycliste17 (25. Juli 2021)

GTTF3 schrieb:


> Gefunden im Sauerland Arnsberg Herdringen neben dem Golfplatz.... ein Schelm wer Böses denkt, habe ich dieses ausgehoben Loch.


Sieht eher nach einem Anfang aus. Vielleicht wurde der Gräber gestört oder sein Werkzeug ist zu Bruch gegangen. Macht bestimmt bei Gelegenheit weiter.
Sinnlose Tat eines Kleingeistigen.


----------



## styl0 (25. Juli 2021)

Mich würde es ja weiterhin mal brennend interessieren einen "Fallenbauer" anzutreffen - Was solche Leute bewegt, würde mich tatsächlich mal interessieren, auch wenn dabei vermutlich nur Dünnes heraus kommt.

Neulich habe ich auf einer Strecke von ca. 800 Metern dicke Äste vom Weg gezogen, wohlgemerkt, auf einem offiziellen, geschotterten Weg. Die Familie mit dem Kinderwagen guckt halt in die Röhre, Hauptsache die Biker "rasen" hier nicht mehr runter!
Mir persönlich wäre der Aufwand für solche "Fallen", ganz unabhängig von meinem evtl. Ärger, viel zu groß.


----------



## DonArcturus (25. Juli 2021)

Du darfst/kannst dich doch nicht mit solchen Leuten vergleichen?!


----------



## GTTF3 (25. Juli 2021)

@robzo 
wenn ich richtig informiert bin, wird dort auch viel Nightride gefahren...  habe zumindest einige Leuchtfarben auf Wurzeln etc. Gesesehn... und die Abfahrt ist recht zügig zu fahren.... Gott sei Dank kennt der Honk sich nicht aus mit MTB.

Eine Hundebesitzerin die ich traf meint die Golfer machen dort so einiges, so werden Bäume die umgefallen sind erst sehr spät und nach mehrmaligem Drängen beseitigt... der Stromzaun um den Platz bleibt tagsüber auch scharf, was früher wohl nicht so gewesen wäre...


----------



## Cycliste17 (25. Juli 2021)

styl0 schrieb:


> Mich würde es ja weiterhin mal brennend interessieren einen "Fallenbauer" anzutreffen - Was solche Leute bewegt, würde mich tatsächlich mal interessieren, auch wenn dabei vermutlich nur Dünnes heraus kommt.


Hass, und weil kein anderer etwas tut, müssen sie eben für Recht und Gesetz sorgen. Das äussert sich dann in solchem Handeln. Normales rationales Denken ist das nicht mehr. Sollte sich jemand verletzen hätten sie auch kein Schuldgefühl oder Mitleid. Im Gegenteil; sie glauben dem Übeltäter eine erfolgreiche Lektion erteilt zu haben und fühlen sich bestätigt richtig gehandelt zu haben.
Bei Nachbarschaftsstreit steigert sich das auch bis zu solchen Aktionen. 
Für mich sind solche Menschen schon ein Fall für den Psychologen. Da stimmt warscheinlich noch mehr nicht im Leben.


----------



## Dahigez (25. Juli 2021)

styl0 schrieb:


> Mich würde es ja weiterhin mal brennend interessieren einen "Fallenbauer" anzutreffen.


Bei uns gibt es eine ältere Frau, die verlegt praktisch jeden Tag einen bestimmten Weg im Wald. Das sind keine Fallen, weil das ist alles offensichtlich, aber die errichtet echte Barrikaden. Die zerrt dazu teils meterlange, armdicke Aste und Stämme durch die Gegend.

Das lustige ist, der Weg führt wie viele alte Waldwege an einer Kante entlang. Da geht es quasi auf beiden Seiten runter. Beim "Aufräumen" kann man also das ganze Baumaterial recht einfach 20-30 m nach unten befördern, während sie alles wieder mühsam nach oben schleppen muss (rund um den Weg ist mittlerweile ganz gut aufgeräumt .) ). Die lässt sich dadurch aber nicht entmutigen.

Da die das praktisch täglich macht, kenne ich die natürlich. Die macht das auch fast immer zur gleichen Zeit. Sie ist echt verzweifelt, weil die Mountainbiker "die Bäume umbringen". 

Man muss dazu sagen, es gibt natürlich einige Wurzeln, da sieht man einige "Gebrauchsspuren". Das ist jetzt aber auch nichts, was man nicht bei einem vielbegangenen Wanderweg auch sehen würde. Es ist aber sicherlich so, dass mittlerweile mehr Mountainbiker den Weg benutzen als Fußgänger. Insofern macht das Mountainbiken hier schon einen Unterschied. (Es gibt aber auch einige Wege hier in der Gegend - das sind offensichtlich alte Wege -, die wären ohne die regelmäßige Benutzung durch Biker schon längst verschwunden.)

Jedenfalls ist die Frau wirklich überzeugt, dass die Mountainbiker eine Gefahr für den Wald wären. (Sie selbst ist das ganze Jahr barfuss unterwegs, hinterlässt also kaum Spuren.) Sie ist auch überzeugt, dass Mountainbiken verboten wäre, weil "das ist kein Weg, das ist ein Pfad!" Interessanterweise "kümmert" sie sich aber fast nur für diesen einen bestimmten Weg und nicht auch für Wege nebenan.

Ich hab schon versucht, ihr mal die rechtliche Lage etwas auseinanderzusetzen, doch von Argumenten lässt sie sich wenig beeindrucken. Sie redet allerdings ganz gerne und fragt dann immer, ob einem die Bäume nicht leid täten. Ich hab überlegt, ihr mal ein paar passende Dokumente auszudrucken und mitzubringen, aber höchstwahrscheinlich wäre das vergebens.

Ich muss sagen, in gewisser Weise habe ich durchaus Respekt vor ihrer Ausdauer. Wie gesagt, das Aufräumen macht deutlich weniger Aufwand als das Verlegen, und es gibt auch einige, die den Weg regelmäßig fahren, weil es hier in der Gegend einer der interessanteren Trails ist. Ich kenne sogar Leute, die fahren manchmal nur zum Aufräumen vorbei, selbst wenn sie keine Bike-Runde machen 

Fun Fact: Am heftigsten über die Barrikaden aufgeregt, was ich bisher erlebt habe, hat sich ein älteres Ehepaar beim Wandern. 

Ich selbst versuche inzwischen, Begegnungen mit der Frau zu vermeiden, oder fahre wortlos vorbei. Auf die Diskussionen hab ich keinen Bock mehr. Sie ist allerdings nicht übertrieben unfreundlich oder gar schlimmer. Sie kommt auch nicht auf die Idee bisher, irgendwas anderes als "natürliches" Baumaterial für ihre Barrikaden zu verwenden, und sie würde sicherlich nie einen Baum dafür fällen. Etwas seltsam ist sie aber auf jeden Fall. Und von Mountainbiken hat sie keine Ahnung, ist aber einigermaßen lernfähig. Das erkennt man daran, dass sie anfangs nur Äste über den Weg gelegt hat. Dann scheint sie gelernt zu haben, dass man da einfach drüber fährt. Darauf hat sie angefangen, die Äste gegen Bäume zu lehnen. Das war dann teils ganz spaßig, weil man langsam dagegenfahren konnte, bis sie umgefallen sind, und dann immer noch einfach drüberfahren konnte. (Obwohl flüssiges Fahren natürlich mehr Spaß macht.) Inzwischen verkeilt sie die Äste und Stämme aber oft recht effektiv...

Soweit eine kleine Beschreibung dazu. Sorry für OT!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (25. Juli 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> ... Sie ist echt verzweifelt, weil die Mountainbiker "die Bäume umbringen"....
> 
> ... Ich hab überlegt, ihr mal ein paar passende Dokumente auszudrucken und mitzubringen, aber höchstwahrscheinlich wäre das vergebens.....


Damit würdest du ihren Aussagen natürlich Taten folgen lassen. Für das Druckerpapier wurden schließlich Bäume umgebracht.


----------



## Dahigez (25. Juli 2021)

skaster schrieb:


> Damit würdest du ihren Aussagen natürlich Taten folgen lassen. Für das Druckerpapier wurden schließlich Bäume umgebracht.


Ich hätte natürlich Recycle-Papier verwendet.


----------



## Deleted 512898 (25. Juli 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es eine ältere Frau, die verlegt praktisch jeden Tag einen bestimmten Weg im Wald. Das sind keine Fallen, weil das ist alles offensichtlich, aber die errichtet echte Barrikaden. Die zerrt dazu teils meterlange, armdicke Aste und Stämme durch die Gegend.
> 
> Das lustige ist, der Weg führt wie viele alte Waldwege an einer Kante entlang. Da geht es quasi auf beiden Seiten runter. Beim "Aufräumen" kann man also das ganze Baumaterial recht einfach 20-30 m nach unten befördern, während sie alles wieder mühsam nach oben schleppen muss (rund um den Weg ist mittlerweile ganz gut aufgeräumt .) ). Die lässt sich dadurch aber nicht entmutigen.
> 
> ...


Leg ihr doch mal ein Paar Äste vor die Haustür, dann hat sie das Baumaterial direkt am Start...


----------



## Cycliste17 (25. Juli 2021)

Jede Argumentation ist sinnlos. Ich würde solche Leute einfach nicht beachten. Freundlich grüssen, mehr nicht. Wer soviel Ausdauer hat, Respekt! Sei froh dass sie nur mit Holz baut und nicht Nagelbretter baut oder Drähte spannt. Es gibt immer Leute, die meinen die Welt retten zu müssen. Selbst studierte Fachleute werden sie nicht von ihrer Meinung abbringen. 
Natürlich ist es nicht schön wenn die Wurzeln Schäden haben. Ist aber Kleinkram im Gegensatz zu riesigen Waldflächen, die täglich zerstört werden. Der Schaden den wir machen ist verschwindend gering. Würde man nicht grossflächig die Natur zerstören, wäre es ihr auch egal ob da 50 Radfahrer durch den Wald fahren würden. Solange sie auf dem gleichen Weg bleiben und nicht quer in die Botanik.


----------



## Dahigez (25. Juli 2021)

Ich hab da kein Problem mit. Ich hab die Geschichte auch nur erzählt, weil es die konkrete Nachfrage gab.

Ich denke, wahrscheinlich ist jeder von den ganzen Fallenstellern und Stöckchenlegern irgendwie anders. Gemeinsam ist ihnen, dass sie zumindest irgendwie schräg sind und wahrscheinlich nicht sehr rational. Die von mir geschilderte Person wird wahrscheinlich nicht zu MItteln greifen, die Person ernsthaft hinterhältig verletzen könnten. Gibt sicherlich welche, die das tun. Bei denen ist aber wahrscheinlich die Motivation eine ganz andere.


----------



## Lothar2 (25. Juli 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Da die das praktisch täglich macht, kenne ich die natürlich. Die macht das auch fast immer zur gleichen Zeit. Sie ist echt verzweifelt, weil die Mountainbiker "die Bäume umbringen".


Dann würde ich vielleicht doch noch mal mit der netten Dame das Gespräch suchen, da ihre ausdauernde und kräftezehrende Arbeit so keinen Erfolg bingt. Eventuell ist sie ja dazu zu überreden die wertvollen Wurzeln auf andere Art zu schützen. Sie könnte z.Bsp. jeden Tag eine Tüte Sand/Kies mit in den Wald bringen und den Weg mit einer wurzelschützenden Schicht versehen.
 Netter Nebeneffekt, aus einem rumpeligen Wurzeltrail wird ein Flowtrail über die Jahre. 😁


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (25. Juli 2021)

Lothar2 schrieb:


> Netter Nebeneffekt


----------



## dopero (25. Juli 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> … und wahrscheinlich nicht sehr rational.


Sehr vorsichtig ausgedrückt, wenn man ständig durch den Wald stapft um Äste zu holen, die man über den Weg legen kann.
Man selber kann dabei den Wald ja gar nicht schädigen, das können nur die anderen auf dem Weg.


----------



## Dahigez (25. Juli 2021)

Lothar2 schrieb:


> Dann würde ich vielleicht doch noch mal mit der netten Dame das Gespräch suchen, da ihre ausdauernde und kräftezehrende Arbeit so keinen Erfolg bingt.


Wie gesagt, das bringt nichts. Gehört inzwischen auch beiderseits einfach zum Ritual des täglichen Abendausflugs.  Sie räumt's her, wir räumen's weg. Letztens hat sie mal ein paar Tage ausgesetzt (ich weiß nicht wieso), da hatte ich mir schon Sorgen gemacht, ob sie vielleicht krank sei...



Lothar2 schrieb:


> Netter Nebeneffekt, aus einem rumpeligen Wurzeltrail wird ein Flowtrail über die Jahre. 😁


Bloß nicht, der Trail soll ja interessant bleiben.



dopero schrieb:


> Sehr vorsichtig ausgedrückt, wenn man ständig durch den Wald stapft um Äste zu holen, die man über den Weg legen kann.
> Man selber kann dabei den Wald ja gar nicht schädigen, das können nur die anderen auf dem Weg.


Man muss ihr zugute halten, dass sie ausschließlich barfuß unterwegs ist (also im Wald, beim Hinweg nicht). Das ist schon sehr bodenschonend.

Und sie fährt immer mit dem Fahrrad zum Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (25. Juli 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es eine ältere Frau, die verlegt praktisch jeden Tag einen bestimmten Weg im Wald. Das sind keine Fallen, weil das ist alles offensichtlich, aber die errichtet echte Barrikaden. Die zerrt dazu teils meterlange, armdicke Aste und Stämme durch die Gegend...


Sehr schön beschrieben, kann man sich lebhaft vorstellen - sie hat wohl ihre Aufgabe gefunden und so lange es für Euch ein ungefährliches Ritual bleibt.


----------



## Cycliste17 (25. Juli 2021)

Die wird's nicht lassen und keiner wird sie davon abhalten. Entweder kommt irgendwann der Tag X wo sie wach wird oder es geht so weiter. Muss man das eigentlich wegräumen oder kommt man sonst nicht vorbei? Vielleicht mal ihr Bauwerk eine Woche stehen lassen. Dann kommt sie vielleicht noch 2-3 Mal zur Kontrolle und dann war's das. 
Anderes Beispiel: Letzte Woche So war ich noch bei der Bank. Drinnen macht eine ältere Frau Theater weil zuviele Leute drin sind. Ich und eine andere Frau dann draussen gewartet. Dann quatscht sie mich voll. Corona wurde entwickelt um die Menschen zu reduzieren. Und Bill Gates hat kleine Chips für den Impfstoff entwickelt um uns zu steuern. Darin ist auch Quecksilber. Außerdem wird demnächst schwarzer Staub in die Atmosphäre gebracht um das Sonnenlicht zu absorbieren. Wegen der Wärme auf der Erde. Der Staub kommt dann auch in unsere Lunge. Und so weiter.....
Ich habe sie einfach reden lassen, bis ich in die Bank konnte. Nett verabschiedet und gegangen. Diese Leute sind seltsam, wer weiß was die erlebt haben. Die Meinung ändert jeder aber selbst. Was willst machen


----------



## Schn33fraese (25. Juli 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Soweit eine kleine Beschreibung dazu.


Danke. Das war ein interessanter Beitrag. Was den Mensch so antreibt, motiviert und beschäftigt.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (26. Juli 2021)

Bei solchen Persönlichkeiten sollte man auch Bedenken,das sie häufig ein psychisches Problem haben, meist spielt da Einsamkeit und die verlorene Übersicht eine Rolle,solange das ganze friedlich bleibt ist es ok.....


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (26. Juli 2021)

Leider ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, wann solche Leute härtere Mittel auffahren, weil sie auch irgendwann begreifen dass das was sie da tun nicht den gewünschten Effekt/Erfolg erzielt.


----------



## s3pp3l (26. Juli 2021)

styl0 schrieb:


> Mich würde es ja weiterhin mal brennend interessieren einen "Fallenbauer" anzutreffen


Die fühlen sich ja im Recht und haben keinen Ansprechpartner bzw. keinen Anspruch darauf, dass man ihr Recht durchsetzt. Die würden selbst vielleicht gerne Fahrrad fahren, sind mal angepöbelt worden, wollen in Ruhe angeln ... 
Es gibt ja auch Leute, die Hundeköter auslegen und Falschparker dokumentieren (wobei das ja geahndet werden kann). Ich kenne eine Lehrerin, die über eine andere Lehrerin Klassenbuch geführt hat ;-)

Alles krank - mehr oder weniger - aber so viele Psychologen hat's gar nicht.



robzo schrieb:


> Was genau daran ist jetzt eine Falle?


Naja,... vielleicht auch nicht fertig geworden. Füll mal das Loch mit Laub,... die Fahrer sind nicht darauf vorbereitet und zack!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## styl0 (26. Juli 2021)

@Cycliste17:
Ich glaube die Ausführung "die Leute sind irre" (so hörts sich zumindest gerade an), machts da sehr einfach. Gerade auch der Vergleich zu Corona hinkt gewaltig. Beim letzteren Thema hat sich mittlerweile eine regelrechte Hysterie entwickelt (in beide Richtungen). Beispiele hierzu hat sicherlich jeder und dazu braucht es nicht einmal irgendwelche Verschwörungstheorien.

Ich persönlich gehe schon davon aus, dass die allermeisten Fallenbauer (um wieder zum Thema zu kommen), absolut im Vollbesitz ihrer geistigen Fähigkeiten sind. Allerdings wird es sich ähnlich verhalten wie beim "einfach keinen Platz machen" - Obwohl die entgegenkommende Person deutlich sichtbar ist oder aber analog dazu den Hund ohne Leine rumrennen lassen. Man fühlt sich absolut im Recht (Der Hund tut ja nichts) und alle Anderen sollen sich gefälligst zusammenreißen (wir gehen ja gerade hier spazieren). Die Leute sind Arschlöcher, weiter nichts.

Kleiner Nachtrag noch: In vielen Fällen ist es auch absolut angebracht das Fehlverhalten mal deutlich zur Sprache zu bringen und eben nicht nur wegzusehen. Die Abduckerei nach dem Motto "lass sie machen", hat zum jetzigen Status Quo geführt.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (26. Juli 2021)

Jupp, nicht jeder Kriminelle ist geistig verwirrt.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (26. Juli 2021)

Das habe ich auch nicht behauptet, nur die Schilderungen des TH deuten darauf hin....dieses Klientel begegnet mir ua auch beruflich.


----------



## hardtails (26. Juli 2021)

das problem exestiert in anderen ländern auch, sogar bei offiziellen veranstaltungen


----------



## GTTF3 (26. Juli 2021)

Solche offiziellen Schreiben fördern dann noch das Verhalten. 

Das der Paragraph falsch wiedergegeben ist, feste und befestigte Wege zu vertauschen, habe ich die Behörde freundlich hingewiesen.

Bis jetzt noch keine Antwort.


----------



## kordesh (27. Juli 2021)

Heute ein Leserbrief in der Zeitung in dem der wütende Schreiberling schön beschreibt, wie er Trails mit Ästen zuschmeißt. 
Sind halt auch offizielle Wanderwege und nicht nur gebaute Trails davon betroffen. Darf er im Wald einfach so die Wege zuschmeißen?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (27. Juli 2021)

wenn ich alleine den Satz lese " .... was ich alleine mühsam in den Weg ziehe, räumen Horden von bikern mühelos wieder beiseite"

 der muss doch selber merken das er einen an der Waffel hat ....


----------



## Cycliste17 (27. Juli 2021)

Könnte für ihn auch nach hinten losgehen. Wie kann man so dumm sein und seine Taten schriftlich wiedergegeben....? Fanatismus, die merken es selbst nicht mehr.


----------



## Balkanbiker (27. Juli 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Darf er im Wald einfach so die Wege zuschmeißen?


Nichtmal die Waldbesitzer dürfen offizielle Wege grundlos sperren, egal wie.


----------



## ZXR_Power (27. Juli 2021)

Da es gerade aktuell bei uns in der Gegend passiert ist, muss ich hier auch mal posten. Äste auf Hals- und Kopfhöhe mit Kabelbindern angebracht und fixiert. Dabei ist ein Biker gestürzt und hat sich verletzt. Das ist ein Trail, den niemand zu Fuß nutzt, viel zu steil und auch nur zu finden wenn man sich auskennt. Diese Fallen sind an mehreren Stellen auf dem Trail angebracht worden, und zwar schon mehrfach dieses Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -colt- (27. Juli 2021)

Da sind wir dann bei Körperverletzung, ggf. schwerer Körperverletzung, das muss ein Staatsanwalt von Amts wegen nach Kenntniserlangung verfolgen. 

Wurde das angezeigt?


----------



## Sun on Tour (27. Juli 2021)

Diesmal hat es einen Rennradfahrer erwischt.








						Fiese Falle: Unbekannte spannen Schnur und holen 53-Jährigen vom Rennrad
					

(ty) Gemeingefährlicher Eingriff in den Straßenverkehr: Unbekannte haben am Mittwochnachmittag in Pobenhausen ein Seil über die Str ...




					www.ingolstadt-today.de
				



Der Bericht ist vor allem wegen der erwähnten möglichen Motivation interessant.


----------



## Deleted 512898 (27. Juli 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Heute ein Leserbrief in der Zeitung in dem der wütende Schreiberling schön beschreibt, wie er Trails mit Ästen zuschmeißt.
> Sind halt auch offizielle Wanderwege und nicht nur gebaute Trails davon betroffen. Darf er im Wald einfach so die Wege zuschmeißen?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1313623


Man sollte doch nachvollziehen können wer den Brief eingesendet hat und das zur Anzeige bringen. Er nimmt billigend in Kauf dass sich Menschen verletzen können.


----------



## kordesh (27. Juli 2021)

Roadwarrior84 schrieb:


> Man sollte doch nachvollziehen können wer den Brief eingesendet hat und das zur Anzeige bringen. Er nimmt billigend in Kauf dass sich Menschen verletzen können.



Der Brief ist unterzeichnet mit Namen und sogar vollständiger Adresse.
Ein Kollege will das heute Nachmittag auch bei der Polizei melden


----------



## sauerlaender75 (27. Juli 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Der Brief ist unterzeichnet mit *Namen und sogar vollständiger Adresse*.
> Ein Kollege will das heute Nachmittag auch bei der Polizei melden


  Macht Sinn ...  ich denke er braucht jetzt Polizeischutz


----------



## Dahigez (27. Juli 2021)

Roadwarrior84 schrieb:


> Man sollte doch nachvollziehen können wer den Brief eingesendet hat und das zur Anzeige bringen. Er nimmt billigend in Kauf dass sich Menschen verletzen können.


Man muss es auch nicht übertreiben. Wenn jemand Abraumholz auf einen Weg legt, ist das keine Falle. Du musst schließlich so fahren, dass du auf Weggegebenheiten reagieren kannst. Es ist gegebenenfalls eine unrechtmäßige Wegsperrung, kann man aber sicher auch diskutieren, weil du da ja wahrscheinlich recht unproblematisch vorbei kommst... halt evtl. nicht fahrend, aber darauf hast du keinen Anspruch. So ein Vorgehen unserer "Freunde" ist also einfach "nur" ärgerlich.

Anders sieht es da schon mit den Ästen aus, die fixiert werden. Damit muss man nicht unbedingt rechnen, sondern könnte meinen, man könne da durchfahren. Das ist dann eine Falle und gefährlich. Noch eine Stufe weiter gehen sicher gespannte dünne Seile oder Drähte, die man nicht mal mehr sehen kann. Das ist dann schon heimtückisch. Genauso Nagelbretter etc. Das sollte man dann auf jeden Fall zur Anzeige bringen und es bleibt zu hoffen, dass dies dann auch mit dem gebotenen Nachdruck verfolgt wird.


----------



## Magenband (27. Juli 2021)

Bayern.

Ich habe erst dieses Jahr einen für eine unberechtigte Wegsperrung verantwortlichen Bürgermeister davon überzeugt, diese zügig wieder abzubauen und den Weg freizugeben, nachdem ich "wie beiläufig" in einer eMail _25.000 EUR Bußgeld_ erwähnt hatte.
Nach nicht einmal 24 Stunden war der Weg wieder frei .

Die gestaffelte Höhe der ausgerufenen Geldbußen in Art 57 BayNatschG lässt darauf schließen, dass dem freien Betretungsrecht - zumindest ursprünglich - seitens des Gesetzgebers durchaus ein hoher Stellenwert beigemessen wird.

@kordesh ist der Leserbrief aus Bayern?


----------



## adsiebenaz (27. Juli 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Man muss es auch nicht übertreiben. Wenn jemand Abraumholz auf einen Weg legt, ist das keine Falle. Du musst schließlich so fahren, dass du auf Weggegebenheiten reagieren kannst. Es ist gegebenenfalls eine unrechtmäßige Wegsperrung, kann man aber sicher auch diskutieren, weil du da ja wahrscheinlich recht unproblematisch vorbei kommst... halt evtl. nicht fahrend, aber darauf hast du keinen Anspruch. So ein Vorgehen unserer "Freunde" ist also einfach "nur" ärgerlich.
> 
> Anders sieht es da schon mit den Ästen aus, die fixiert werden. Damit muss man nicht unbedingt rechnen, sondern könnte meinen, man könne da durchfahren. Das ist dann eine Falle und gefährlich. Noch eine Stufe weiter gehen sicher gespannte dünne Seile oder Drähte, die man nicht mal mehr sehen kann. Das ist dann schon heimtückisch. Genauso Nagelbretter etc. Das sollte man dann auf jeden Fall zur Anzeige bringen und es bleibt zu hoffen, dass dies dann auch mit dem gebotenen Nachdruck verfolgt wird.



Es werden aber ebenso andere Leute gefährdet bzw genervt.
Ältere Herrschaften können stolpern und sich verletzen, Gehwagen-Opis kommen nicht weiter und so weiter und sofort.

NIEMAND hat im Wald oder auf Waldwegen/Wanderwegen noch sonstwo den Verkehr zu beinflussen.
Weder durch hingeschmissene Äste noch durch brutale Draht- oder Nagelfallen.

Solches Verhalten gehört immer verfolgt, denn selbst wenn es keine Strafe gibt oder die Anzeige zurückgezogen wird, der Verantwortliche wird sich hüten soetwas nochmal zu machen.

Daher werde ich weiterhin jeden Drecksack der Wege manipuliert der Polizei vorführen und anzeigen.


----------



## kordesh (27. Juli 2021)

Reaktionen schrieb:


> Bayern.
> 
> Ich habe erst dieses Jahr einen für eine unberechtigte Wegsperrung verantwortlichen Bürgermeister davon überzeugt, diese zügig wieder abzubauen und den Weg freizugeben, nachdem ich "wie beiläufig" in einer eMail _25.000 EUR Bußgeld_ erwähnt hatte.
> Nach nicht einmal 24 Stunden war der Weg wieder frei .
> ...



Nein. Nordrhein Westfalen
Ich werden meinem Kollegen hier dieses Thread mal zeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dahigez (27. Juli 2021)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> Es werden aber ebenso andere Leute gefährdet bzw genervt.
> Ältere Herrschaften können stolpern und sich verletzen, Gehwagen-Opis kommen nicht weiter und so weiter und sofort.
> NIEMAND hat im Wald oder auf Waldwegen/Wanderwegen noch sonstwo den Verkehr zu beinflussen.
> Weder durch hingeschmissene Äste noch durch brutale Draht- oder Nagelfallen.
> ...


Immer voll drauf, gelle?

Lustigerweise wird der eine oder andere Stöckchenleger genau so argumentieren: "Ich muss da was reinlegen, weil die MTBer immer so rasen und es deshalb für alte Leute viel zu gefährlich ist, hier entlang zu gehen."

Ist natürlich eine falsche Argumentation und rechtfertigt schon gar nicht das Legen von Ästen.

Nichtsdestotrotz sehe ich einen Unterschied zwischen dem Legen von Ästen und dem Errichten von heimtückischen Fallen. Und ich denke, die Rechtsprechung wird das auch tun.

In Bayern sagt man: Leben und leben lassen!

Jemand, der Leute gefährdet, gehört bestraft. Gilt dann übrigens auch für MTBer, die gefährlich nahe an Fußgängern oder auch anderen Bikern vorbeirasen.

Ein Spinner, der andere Leute ärgert... ja mei.

Ziel sollte es sein, alle Wege gemeinschaftlich mit gegenseitiger Rücksicht und Akzeptanz zu nutzen und dabei Spaß zu haben. Dazu braucht es vor allem auch eine gewisse Toleranz. Wenn man so einen Common Sense erschafft, kann man auch Spinner eher davon überzeugen, dass sie Blödsinn machen. Und zwar auf allen Seiten.

In Deutschland gehen aber alle "Drecksäcke" am liebsten gegenseitig aufeinander los. Bevorzugte Waffe: irgendwelche Gesetzbücher...


----------



## adsiebenaz (27. Juli 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Immer voll drauf, gelle?
> 
> Lustigerweise wird der eine oder andere Stöckchenleger genau so argumentieren: "Ich muss da was reinlegen, weil die MTBer immer so rasen und es deshalb für alte Leute viel zu gefährlich ist, hier entlang zu gehen."
> 
> ...



Jap, immer voll drauf Vollgas, so wie jeder Fahrradfahrer auf Gehwegen fährt.

Ich lasse mir den Mist einfach nicht mehr gefallen. Hier in meiner Gegend wurden Fallen gebaut, es wurde Draht gespannt und es liegen an uneinsehbaren Stellen immer wieder gefährliche Bäume oder Äste im Weg.
Dir ist das egal, mir aber nicht. Und so geht es vielen anderen auch.

Ich habe kein Feindbild ala "der böse Wandereropa", dafür habe ich aber genug Erfahrungen sammeln dürfen - mit Stöckchenlegern ist seltenst ein Gespräch möglich.


----------



## kordesh (27. Juli 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Immer voll drauf, gelle?
> 
> Lustigerweise wird der eine oder andere Stöckchenleger genau so argumentieren: "Ich muss da was reinlegen, weil die MTBer immer so rasen und es deshalb für alte Leute viel zu gefährlich ist, hier entlang zu gehen."
> 
> ...



Gebe ich dir zu 100% recht. Bin auch komplett auf der Seite, dass man sowas in 99% nicht mit der Keule löst. Habe auch weder Rechtsschutzversicherung noch jemals eine gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung gehabt. In diesem „Revier“ kommt es auch gerade zu runden Tischen etc. Mal gucken, was davon kommt. 
Der Typ aus dem Zeitungsleserbrief ist aber extrem speziell. Der taucht immer wieder auf und nervt einfach komplett rum. Scheuklappen auf und durch. Links und rechts interessiert nicht. Auch wenn es in diesem Leserbrief tatsächlich etwas gesitteter zugeht. 
Solchen Leuten kann man durchaus mal von offizieller Seite ein paar Takte sagen. ebenso depperten Mountainbikern, die permanent durch rücksichtsloses Verhalten auffallen. Narrenfreiheit hat nämlich keiner! 
Hier gibt zu einem SEHR großen Teil ein rücksichtsvolles Miteinander, nur auf beiden Seiten ein paar Leute, die sich wie die Axt im Wald verhalten und teilweise Leute wirklich gefährden. Denen gehört offizielle eine verpasst, wenn alle anderen Sachen aussichtslos sind.


----------



## Black-Under (27. Juli 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Nein. Nordrhein Westfalen
> Ich werden meinem Kollegen hier dieses Thread mal zeigen


Ist in NRW auch nicht erlaubt. Nur das Forstamt darf Wege sperren und auch so dass nicht jemand ausversehen dadurch zu Schaden kommt.


----------



## skaster (27. Juli 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Man muss es auch nicht übertreiben. Wenn jemand Abraumholz auf einen Weg legt, ist das keine Falle. Du musst schließlich so fahren, dass du auf Weggegebenheiten reagieren kannst. Es ist gegebenenfalls eine unrechtmäßige Wegsperrung, kann man aber sicher auch diskutieren, weil du da ja wahrscheinlich recht unproblematisch vorbei kommst... halt evtl. nicht fahrend, aber darauf hast du keinen Anspruch. So ein Vorgehen unserer "Freunde" ist also einfach "nur" ärgerlich.
> 
> Anders sieht es da schon mit den Ästen aus, die fixiert werden. Damit muss man nicht unbedingt rechnen, sondern könnte meinen, man könne da durchfahren. Das ist dann eine Falle und gefährlich. Noch eine Stufe weiter gehen sicher gespannte dünne Seile oder Drähte, die man nicht mal mehr sehen kann. Das ist dann schon heimtückisch. Genauso Nagelbretter etc. Das sollte man dann auf jeden Fall zur Anzeige bringen und es bleibt zu hoffen, dass dies dann auch mit dem gebotenen Nachdruck verfolgt wird.


Ein Kanaldeckel, der durch starke Regenfälle auf die Straße gedrückt wurde ist sicher keine Falle, wie sieht es mit dem Kanaldeckel aus, den ich im Dunkeln auf die Landstraße lege. Den musst du doch erkennen können. Ist das also auch keine Falle?
Wenn im Wald ein Ast von alleine auf einen Weg fällt, dann ist dies eine waldtypische Gefahr, wenn ich den Ast dort platziere ist es ein gefährlicher Eingriff in den Verkehr.
Das mag dir seltsam erscheinen, aber so ist es nun einmal. Und wenn ich mich damit in der Öffentlichkeit brüste, dann ist ein Einladungsschreiben zum Gespräch auf der Wache wohl das Mindeste, was man als friedliebender Bürger als Reaktion auf dieses Verhalten erwarten darf.
Ich spritz auch keine Auspuffanlagen mit Bauschaum aus weil mich der Lärm nervt.


----------



## Dahigez (27. Juli 2021)

skaster schrieb:


> Ein Kanaldeckel, der durch starke Regenfälle auf die Straße gedrückt wurde ist sicher keine Falle, wie sieht es mit dem Kanaldeckel aus, den ich im Dunkeln auf die Landstraße lege. Den musst du doch erkennen können. Ist das also auch keine Falle?
> Wenn im Wald ein Ast von alleine auf einen Weg fällt, dann ist dies eine waldtypische Gefahr, wenn ich den Ast dort platziere ist es ein gefährlicher Eingriff in den Verkehr.
> Das mag dir seltsam erscheinen, aber so ist es nun einmal. Und wenn ich mich damit in der Öffentlichkeit brüste, dann ist ein Einladungsschreiben zum Gespräch auf der Wache wohl das Mindeste, was man als friedliebender Bürger als Reaktion auf dieses Verhalten erwarten darf.
> Ich spritz auch keine Auspuffanlagen mit Bauschaum aus weil mich der Lärm nervt.


Ich bin zuversichtlich, dass du dir deine Fragen selbst beantworten kannst. Auch diejenigen, die kein Fragezeichen haben. 

Der Begriff der Falle ist zumindest juristisch wahrscheinlich ein schwieriger. Ich denke, die beiden relevanten Begriffe von und für Juristen könnten hier Gefährdung und Arglist sein?

Man muss beim Vorgehen etwaiger Trail-Veränderer also immer sehen, ist die Tat gefährlich? Ist sie gar arglistig bzw. heimtückisch? Zusätzlich natürlich noch, war es absichtlich? Fahrlässig? Grob fahrlässig? Nicht verhersehbar? Insbesondere wenn absichtlich oder grob fahrlässig, ist eine Gefährdung strafrechtlich relevant. Hinzukommende Arglist dürfte die Sache verschlimmern. (Arglist setzt eigentlich immer Absicht voraus, richtig?)

Das Sperren eines Weges klingt für mich eher nach Ordnungswidrigkeit. Bin mir da aber nicht sicher.

Bei Straftaten und Ordnungswidrigkeiten muss eine zuständige Behörde, wenn sie davon Kenntnis erlangt, tätig werden. Ich denke, darin sind wir uns einig.

Der Umgang mit Mitmenschen wird zum Glück nur teilweise durch Gesetze und Verordnungen bestimmt. Ist zumindest meine Meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (27. Juli 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Ich bin zuversichtlich, dass du dir deine Fragen selbst beantworten kannst. Auch diejenigen, die kein Fragezeichen haben.
> 
> Der Begriff der Falle ist zumindest juristisch wahrscheinlich ein schwieriger. Ich denke, die beiden relevanten Begriffe von und für Juristen könnten hier Gefährdung und Arglist sein?
> 
> ...


Zumindest wurde eine solche unrechtmäßige Sperrung hier in NRW vom Gericht mal mit einer Geldbuße im Tausender Bereich bestraft.

Wenn man einen dicken Ast in ein Steilstück legt ist man an einer Falle nah dran.

§ 18 LWaldG – Sperren von Wald (NRW)​(1) Sperren von Wald ist jede Einzäunung, Beschilderung oder Errichtung sonstiger Hindernisse, die geeignet ist, das allgemeine Waldbetretungsrecht nach § 15 *einzuschränken *oder zu *erschweren*.
(2) Sperren von Wald bedarf der Genehmigung durch die untere Forstbehörde. Das gesperrte Gebiet ist zu kennzeichnen. Einer Genehmigung bedarf es nicht, wenn die Sperrung nach anderen öffentlich-rechtlichen Vorschriften erlaubt ist.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (27. Juli 2021)

@Roadwarrior84 - du hast ja recht, aber Eskalation in die andere Richtung ist auch keine Lösung.

Auch das Beispiel Harvester - ja, ist richtig, die sind aber von der Waldbesitzern beauftragt um deren Früchte ( oder was davon übrig ist) zu ernten. Der MTBler auf wilden Trails ist nicht beauftragt, fährt evtl sogar durch neue Schonungen und macht kaputt. Er fällt dem Waldbesitzer durch illegale Trails, auf jeden Fall eher negativ auf als seine beauftragten Harvester, die auf 100m mehr Flurschaden machen als 10km illegale Trails ( das habe ich mir gerade überspitzt ausgedacht!).

Ich kann da nur sagen, das man evtl. eher dem örtlichen Tourismusverband eher versuchen sollte gedultete oder sogar legale Trails zu schaffen. Gibt ja auch genug Pro Argumente - zumindest wenn es ein geduldetes  Streckennetz gibt, und dann nicht trotzdem die Hälfte der MTBler vor Ort neue illegale Wege erschließt.

Wenn man einen Fallensteller erwischt direkt festsetzen und anzeigen, alles andere ist genau das falsche Signal und spielt den Gegnern noch in die Karten!

Kann auch immer gerne auf den dimb verweisen, der auch meist örtlich Lokale Standorte gründet, mit deren Unterstützung kann man bestimmt auch immer Hilfe bekommen.

Was erreichen kann man nur in einer Gemeinschaft sprich Lobby.


----------



## Andy_29 (27. Juli 2021)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> NIEMAND hat im Wald oder auf Waldwegen/Wanderwegen noch sonstwo den Verkehr zu beinflussen.
> Weder durch hingeschmissene Äste ...


Äste kann auch mal der Wind aus den Baumkronen geholt haben. Da sehe ich kein Problem.
Ein ganzes Knäuel dagegen, vielleicht noch schön verkeilt oder angebunden, das ist ne andere Hausnummer.


----------



## Andy_29 (27. Juli 2021)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> ... es liegen an uneinsehbaren Stellen immer wieder gefährliche Bäume oder Äste im Weg.


Sowas sind Waldtypische Gefahren. 
Damit muss im Wald immer gerechnet werden. Das ist ja schließlich keine Rennstrecke.


----------



## Xyz79 (27. Juli 2021)

Andy_29 schrieb:


> Sowas sind Waldtypische Gefahren.
> Damit muss im Wald immer gerechnet werden. Das ist ja schließlich keine Rennstrecke.


Das heißt aber nicht das man die absichtlich da platzieren darf. 
Auf der Landstraße musst du mit dem Auto auch immer auf Sicht anhalten können. Da  darf man da aber auch nicht absichtlich Bäume drüber legen.


----------



## leFafnir (27. Juli 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Man muss es auch nicht übertreiben. Wenn jemand Abraumholz auf einen Weg legt, ist das keine Falle. Du musst schließlich so fahren, dass du auf Weggegebenheiten reagieren kannst. Es ist gegebenenfalls eine unrechtmäßige Wegsperrung, kann man aber sicher auch diskutieren, weil du da ja wahrscheinlich recht unproblematisch vorbei kommst... halt evtl. nicht fahrend, aber darauf hast du keinen Anspruch. So ein Vorgehen unserer "Freunde" ist also einfach "nur" ärgerlich.
> 
> Anders sieht es da schon mit den Ästen aus, die fixiert werden. Damit muss man nicht unbedingt rechnen, sondern könnte meinen, man könne da durchfahren. Das ist dann eine Falle und gefährlich. Noch eine Stufe weiter gehen sicher gespannte dünne Seile oder Drähte, die man nicht mal mehr sehen kann. Das ist dann schon heimtückisch. Genauso Nagelbretter etc. Das sollte man dann auf jeden Fall zur Anzeige bringen und es bleibt zu hoffen, dass dies dann auch mit dem gebotenen Nachdruck verfolgt wird.


War genau deswegen auf Mallorca Ersthelfer. Auf dem "Trail" zur Burg bei Palma hat einer in einer Kurve einen Baum rausgezogen. Muss in der Stunde passiert sein wo wir da drin waren. Der Dude hat sich den Arm gebrochen und vermutlich eine Gehirnerschütterung gehabt....


----------



## franzam (27. Juli 2021)

Ich hätte immer gedacht es geht ums Betretungsrecht, nicht ums Vollgasrecht....was man aber bei manchen Posts meinen könnte


----------



## Andy_29 (27. Juli 2021)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Das heißt aber nicht das man die absichtlich da platzieren darf.
> Auf der Landstraße musst du mit dem Auto auch immer auf Sicht anhalten können. Da  darf man da aber auch nicht absichtlich Bäume drüber legen.


Ich stimme da ja auch voll zu.
So ein Verhalten geht mal gar nicht!

Ob da jemand etwas hinlegt, oder etwas von oben runterfällt, Anhalten / ausweichen muss ich so oder so.
Und wer da reinrauscht, der war einfach zu schnell.


----------



## HabeDEhre (28. Juli 2021)

Andy_29 schrieb:


> Ob da jemand etwas hinlegt, oder etwas von oben runterfällt, Anhalten / ausweichen muss ich so oder so.
> Und wer da reinrauscht, der war einfach zu schnell.


Die Wahrscheinlichkeit/Häufigkeit das ein Dicker Ast auf natürliche Weise im Weg gelandet ist aber wohl deutlich geringer also durch die vielen Stöckchenleger! Somit steigt auch das Unfallrisiko... 
Meist wollen die Leute einem einfach den Spaß an dem Trail verderben... Sollten sie merken damit keinen Erfolg zu haben, greifen Sie beim nächsten mal vielleicht härteren Mitteln? Daher ist sone Anzeige vielleicht ein kleiner Denkanstoß, auch wenns wohl meist zu nix führt...


----------



## robzo (28. Juli 2021)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit/Häufigkeit das ein Dicker Ast auf natürliche Weise im Weg gelandet ist aber wohl deutlich geringer also durch die vielen Stöckchenleger! Somit steigt auch das Unfallrisiko...
> Meist wollen die Leute einem einfach den Spaß an dem Trail verderben... Sollten sie merken damit keinen Erfolg zu haben, greifen Sie beim nächsten mal vielleicht härteren Mitteln? Daher ist sone Anzeige vielleicht ein kleiner Denkanstoß, auch wenns wohl meist zu nix führt...


Sicherlich sollte man solche Personen, so sie beobachtet wurden (und evtl. sogar identifizierbar sind) zur Anzeige bringen.
Dennoch bin ich mir relativ sicher (zumindest in meinem "Revier"), dass die Anzahl der auf natürliche Weise auf dem Weg gelandeten dicken und dünnen Äste deutlich höher ist, als die der absichtlich, zur "Ausbremsung" von Mountainbikern/Reitern in den Weg gelegten Äste und Baumstämme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (28. Juli 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Sicherlich sollte man solche Personen, so sie beobachtet wurden (und evtl. sogar identifizierbar sind) zur Anzeige bringen.
> Dennoch bin ich mir relativ sicher (zumindest in meinem "Revier"), dass die Anzahl der auf natürliche Weise auf dem Weg gelandeten dicken und dünnen Äste deutlich höher ist, als die der absichtlich, zur "Ausbremsung" von Mountainbikern/Reitern in den Weg gelegten Äste und Baumstämme.


im meinem Revier ist das absolut nicht so. Soviel kann da gar nicht von oben runter fallen.


----------



## styl0 (28. Juli 2021)

Andy_29 schrieb:


> ... Das ist ja schließlich keine Rennstrecke.


Mein Lieblingsspruch...richtig, ist keine Rennstrecke, sonst würde ich ja auch schneller fahren  

@Black-Under:
Zumal man auch deutlich sieht wenn sich da jemand die Mühe gemacht hat. Gern auch dort, wo mans eben nicht sofort (ein)sehen kann und die Sturzgefahr extrem steigt.

Bezüglich des Leserbriefes:
Bestätigt mich absolut in meiner Annahme bezüglich der "Stöckchenleger". Allerdings erwarte ich eigentlich auch von einer Zeitung und sei es nur ein Lokalblatt, dass es hierzu zumindest eine Anmerkung der Redaktion gibt. Man muss selbst kein Radfahrer sein um festzustellen, dass sein Verhalten absolut nicht in Ordnung ist.


----------



## GTTF3 (29. Juli 2021)

Ich verstehe den Unmut voll und ganz, ich bin mir auch sicher, dass jeder der sich hier Luft macht, sollte es zur Konfrontation kommen, besonnen reagiert. Das Recht wäre zu mindestens in den Fällen auf Unserer Seite.

Ich habe die Forstbehörde welche oben den falschen Gesetztestext aufgehängt angeschrieben...  bis Dato keine Reaktion.... und das Schreiben war förmlich und Freundlich formuliert. 

Soviel zu den offiziellen Reaktionen. 

Das schlimme ist, dass ich das Gefühl und Befürchtung habe, desto mehr Anzeigen berechtigterweise eingehen, die Behörde daraus falsche Schlüsse ziehen. 

Nach dem Motto, die Fußgänger fürhren sich gestört also ändern wir irgendwann zu Gunsten derer das Gesetzt.... 

Der Baumflüsterer, Förster Peter Wohlleben, war gestern bei Lanz und hat ebenfalls die Forstwirte scharf angegriffen und die Verdichtung Ihrer Plantagen mitverantwortlich für die Flut gemacht... zu Recht wie ich finde.

Außerdem muss es erleichtert werden, Wegesperrungen und Fallen leichter anzuzeigen. 
Das evtl. auch über offizielle Kanäle, wie der DIMB und deren Anwälte oder ggf. Formschreiben. Auch der Kontakt zu den Medien suchen. Präsenz zeigen... 

ich nehme mir immer Zeit Forstbeamte und oder Förster in Gespräche zu ziehen, auch unaufgefordert.... wo haben Sie Probleme.... erkläre Ihnen die Beweggründe warum Trails schöner sind, etc. 
wir früher 80er auch Ärger bekommen habe  wenn wir Bäche angestaut haben und Hütten gebaut haben.... aber dass immer noch besser wäre als an der Spielkonsole zu hängen und für viele das auch ein Grund sind den Wald auf Dauer zu schützen... etc. 
Jäger sind da schon schwerer zu überzeugen... manche Zahlen hunderte von Euro für ein Jagtrevier und sind natürlich sauer wenn da selbst nachts gefahren wird.


----------



## beutelfuchs (29. Juli 2021)

ZXR_Power schrieb:


> Da es gerade aktuell bei uns in der Gegend passiert ist, muss ich hier auch mal posten. Äste auf Hals- und Kopfhöhe mit Kabelbindern angebracht und fixiert. Dabei ist ein Biker gestürzt und hat sich verletzt. Das ist ein Trail, den niemand zu Fuß nutzt, viel zu steil und auch nur zu finden wenn man sich auskennt. Diese Fallen sind an mehreren Stellen auf dem Trail angebracht worden, und zwar schon mehrfach dieses Jahr.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1313653
> Anhang anzeigen 1313654


Wo ich das sehe: Etwas noch perfideres gab es bei mir letztes Jahr auf einem ziemlich steilen Trail mit paar Spruengen, welcher leider berauf auch bewandert wird. Links vom Wegs waechst allerlei sehr dorniges Buschwerk.
Eines Aebends mitten in der Kurve bleibe ich in voller Fahrt quasi in einer Dornenranke halb mit Hals, halb mit Gesicht stecken. Jacke hinueber und ich sah aus wie nach einem Pubbesuch mit dem falschen Fussballtrikot.
So richtig klar wurde mir dann erst daheim, dass das kein bloeder Zufall war und sich dort einfach was verwachsen hatte. Da fahren einfach viel zu regelmaessig Leute runter.
Also Stealth-Falle, von der man kaum nachweisen kann, dass es eine solche ist, vor allem nicht mehr, nachdem man reingefahren ist.


----------



## Quente (29. Juli 2021)

Diskutiert doch im Wanderforum weiter anstatt euch hier gegenseitig aufzugeilen.


----------



## adsiebenaz (29. Juli 2021)

Quente schrieb:


> Diskutiert doch im Wanderforum weiter anstatt euch hier gegenseitig aufzugeilen.



Les doch einfach nicht mit, dann musste auch niemandem beim aufgeilen zuschauen.


----------



## Elwood_huang (29. Juli 2021)

styl0 schrieb:


> Was solche Leute bewegt



Unmut über das eigene Leben. Auf einer einsamen Insel würden sie warten, dass ihnen ne Kokosnuss aufn Kopf fällt um einen Leserbrief über die Palmenqualität neben das S.O.S. aus Findlingen zu schreiben


----------



## ciao heiko (31. Juli 2021)

Kreis Schwäbisch Hall​Mountainbiker mit Nägeln gefährdet​








						Kreis Schwäbisch Hall: Mountainbiker mit Nägeln gefährdet
					

Auf dem Wolfschlucht-Trail bei Crailsheim haben Unbekannte Nägel an Baumwurzeln angebracht. Mutmaßlich um damit Mountainbiker zu gefährden.




					www.stuttgarter-nachrichten.de


----------



## raftaa (3. August 2021)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Kreis Schwäbisch Hall​Mountainbiker mit Nägeln gefährdet​
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						Drähte und Nägel auf Mountainbike-Trails: Reiterstaffel der Polizei kontrolliert im Wald
					

Die Polizei sucht weiter nach dem oder den Unbekannten, der oder die es wohl darauf abgesehen hat beziehungsweise haben, Fahrradfahrer zu gefährden. Dabei kamen an diesem Montag Pferde zum Einsatz.




					www.swp.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -colt- (3. August 2021)

Immerhin scheint die Polizei das so ernst zu nehmen wie es ist! 👍


----------



## Deleted 512898 (3. August 2021)

-colt- schrieb:


> Immerhin scheint die Polizei das so ernst zu nehmen wie es ist! 👍


Und genau wie bei allen Anzeigen gegen Unbekannt verläuft das Verfahren dann leider im Sande.


----------



## Andy_29 (3. August 2021)

Wenn dann evtl. mal ein Täter mit diesem Tatmuster gefasst wird, hat er sich für die anderen Vorfälle aber auch zu verantworten.
Wenn es bewiesen werden kann.


----------



## Sun on Tour (3. August 2021)

Damit man schon mal eine Vorstellung hat was kommen kann:








						Gerichtsurteil wegen Seilfalle: 3 Jahre Haft | Prime Mountainbiking
					

Ein 22-Jähriger hatte ein Seil über einen Weg gespannt und ein Radfahrer ist schwer gestürzt. Das Landgericht Nürnberg hat ihn zu 3 Jahren Haft verurteilt.




					prime-mountainbiking.de
				











						Unfall durch gespanntes Seil: Radfahrer möchte 80.000 Euro
					

BERCHING - Im Mai 2017 erlitt ein Radfahrer aus Berching einen schrecklichen Unfall – ein gespanntes Seil brachte ihn zu Fall. Per Zivilklage fordert er nun von dem jungen Mann, der das Seil im Suff spannte, und einem Mitwisser 80.000 Euro Schadenersatz.




					www.nordbayern.de


----------



## -colt- (3. August 2021)

Der Schadensersatz doch lange nicht ausreichend zur Kompensation des beträchtlichen Schadens.


----------



## Sun on Tour (3. August 2021)

Und da ist der Regress der Krankenversicherung auch noch gar nicht dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heliusdh (13. August 2021)

Loch in Fahrradweg gegraben - Täter konnte festgehalten werden!
					

Zwei Männern wird vorgeworfen am Montagabend ein Loch am Ende des Mountain-Bike Wegs zwischen Bremerhof und Rothe Hohl gegraben zu haben. Zeugen, die mit ihren Fahrrädern gegen 19 Uhr in […]




					www.nachrichten-kl.de


----------



## Cycliste17 (13. August 2021)

Manchmal hat man Glück. 
So wie mit den Kellereinbrüchen bei mir. Die sind 3x hier gewesen. Beim dritten Mal habe ich sie morgens erwischt. Im Rucksack waren noch Handys und anderes Diebesgut. Warscheinlich betreiben sie so ein Geschäft schon ein paar Wochen/Monate. Sind auch ein paar Stunden später zum Haftrichter gebracht worden. Dumm, wer mehrmals zum gleichen Tatort geht.


----------



## Mpoint (13. August 2021)

Alles, was hier geschrieben wurde hat der eine o. andere am persönlichen Leib erlebt: Angelschnüre jeglicher Art - Hoch, tief, Bretter mit Nägeln, regelrechte 'Gruben' auf einen Trail, Reitgerten, die urplötzlich dir ins Gesicht gepfeffert werden   *(DAS IST MEIN TRAIL !!!).  * Am besten unsichtbar und unregelmäßig verteilte Nagelbretter im Boden, - Geländerschrauben, die gestern noch da waren.

Sind wir alles gewohnt. Reg' ich mich auf? Nein! Nehme ich es hin, wie es ist? Ja !!! Ich sitze seit Mitte-Ende der 80er in einem MTB Sattel und ich bin zu alt für' so'n Scheiß.
Habe ich Angst einer Anglerschnur zu begegnen, mit der man eigentlich auf Raubfisch, wie Hecht aus ist? Ja, verdammt!!! Am besten doppelt und verzwirlbelt.

In Endeffekt ist es nicht die Menge, sondern die Summe der Vorfälle, die langfristig durch vereinzelte ausgelöst werden.


----------



## dopero (13. August 2021)

Mpoint schrieb:


> In Endeffekt ist es nicht die Menge, sondern die Summe der Vorfälle, die langfristig durch vereinzelte ausgelöst werden.


Hä?


----------



## stummerwinter (13. August 2021)

Hab ich auch nicht verstanden... 

Am Bremerhof gab es schon Anfang der 90er fallen...was es nicht besser macht...sondern eher schlimm, dass es immer noch so ist...

Habe in KL mit dem MTB angefangen...


----------



## Balkanbiker (13. August 2021)

Loch in Fahrradweg gegraben - Täter konnte festgehalten werden!
					

Zwei Männern wird vorgeworfen am Montagabend ein Loch am Ende des Mountain-Bike Wegs zwischen Bremerhof und Rothe Hohl gegraben zu haben. Zeugen, die mit ihren Fahrrädern gegen 19 Uhr in […]




					www.nachrichten-kl.de
				



Besser kann es doch nicht laufen! Jetzt müssen nur noch Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft alles richtig machen. 😂


----------



## Mpoint (13. August 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Hä?


Ist das eine Frage? Eine Aussage? Ein Zeichen des Unverständnisses oder willst Du damit ausdrücken, das Du mit einer Tastatur umgehen kannst?


----------



## Balkanbiker (13. August 2021)

Das "Hä?" war verständlich.
Die Absicht hinter deiner Aussage erschließt sich auch mir nicht. Was wolltest du denn damit sagen?


----------



## dopero (13. August 2021)

Mpoint schrieb:


> Ist das eine Frage? Eine Aussage? Ein Zeichen des Unverständnisses oder willst Du damit ausdrücken, das Du mit einer Tastatur umgehen kannst?


Warum sollte meine Antwort verständlicher sein als Dein Text?


----------



## Mpoint (13. August 2021)

@dopero 
Ich meinte den *einzelnen MTBler, *der immer wieder auffällt. Der eine oder andere Wanderer möchte genau *'IHM'* eine Lektion erteilen, aber dann trifft es die, die nichts mit der Situation zu tun haben.

Sorry, wenn ich mich nicht konkret ausgedrückt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (13. August 2021)

Der Teil den anscheinend nicht nur ich nicht verstanden habe ist:


Mpoint schrieb:


> In Endeffekt ist es nicht die Menge, sondern die Summe der Vorfälle, …


Für mich ist Menge und Summe ein Synonym.


----------



## dertutnix (14. August 2021)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Das würde mich jetzt aber interessieren...


bitte nicht hier. Könnt ihr eure Diskussion bitte anderswo fortführen?


----------



## Balkanbiker (14. August 2021)

Klar. Aber Aufrufe zu Selbstjustiz kann man nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen.


----------



## arno¹ (15. August 2021)

*Hallo zusammen, der Aufruf zur Selbstjustiz (und Folgediskussion) wurde entfernt - sowas hat hier keine Plattform.*


----------



## Deleted 512898 (15. August 2021)

arno¹ schrieb:


> *Hallo zusammen, der Aufruf zur Selbstjustiz (und Folgediskussion) wurde entfernt - sowas hat hier keine Plattform.*


Soviel zur Meinungsfeiheit...
Armselig!


----------



## arno¹ (15. August 2021)

Es gibt hier grundsätzlich Meinungsfreiheit, ein Aufruf zu Selbstjustiz hat hier aber nichts zu suchen.

Auch müssen wir deinem ständigen Politisieren keine Plattform bieten.

Steht alles in den von dir durch Benutzung des Forums akzeptierten Verhaltensregeln.


----------



## slowbeat (15. August 2021)

Roadwarrior84 schrieb:


> Soviel zur Meinungsfeiheit...
> Armselig!


Wer die Verhaltensregeln des Forums gelesen und verstanden hat, ist sich darüber im Klaren, dass diese Plattform keinesfalls der Äußerung *jeglicher* Meinung dienen soll. Dem hat jeder Nutzer aktiv zugestimmt. 
Für Leerdenker und andere Radikale gibt es geeignete Plattformen im Netz.
Vielleicht bist du dort besser aufgehoben?


----------



## NukaCola (15. August 2021)

Mpoint schrieb:


> @dopero
> Ich meinte den *einzelnen MTBler, *der immer wieder auffällt. Der eine oder andere Wanderer möchte genau *'IHM'* eine Lektion erteilen, aber dann trifft es die, die nichts mit der Situation zu tun haben.



Schwere Körperverletzung als "Lektion" zu sehen und da meine ich jetzt nicht dich, sondern allgemein.
Da ist hoffentlich jedem klar, dass das überhaupt nicht geht und zutiefst unmenschlich ist.


----------



## Cycliste17 (15. August 2021)

Aufpassen, sonst wird hier wieder geschlossen! Und ja, Selbstjustiz ist nachvollziehbar, aber nicht erlaubt. Wenn ich mal in so eine Falle fahren würde kämen mir ähnliche Gedanken. Sollte ich einen erwischen würde ich ihn aber nicht krankenhausreif schlagen. Eher Bullen rufen und irgendwie festhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti666 (15. August 2021)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Aufpassen, sonst wird hier wieder geschlossen! Und ja, Selbstjustiz ist nachvollziehbar, aber nicht erlaubt. Wenn ich mal in so eine Falle fahren würde kämen mir ähnliche Gedanken. Sollte ich einen erwischen würde ich ihn aber nicht krankenhausreif schlagen. Eher Bullen rufen und irgendwie festhalten.


Und wie soll das funktionieren mit "irgendwie festhalten"? Jemand der bereit ist lebensbedrohliche Fallen aufzustellen hat doch schon eine gewaltiges Agressionspotential, wie soll man solche unberechenbare Subjekte festhalten ohne sie außer Gefecht zu setzten?


----------



## Black-Under (15. August 2021)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Und wie soll das funktionieren mit "irgendwie festhalten"? Jemand der bereit ist lebensbedrohliche Fallen aufzustellen hat doch schon eine gewaltiges Agressionspotential, wie soll man solche unberechenbare Subjekte festhalten ohne sie außer Gefecht zu setzten?


Ich glaube eher dass solche Leute ganz schöne Feiglinge sind.


----------



## Yeti666 (15. August 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher dass solche Leute ganz schöne Feiglinge sind.


Das trifft bestimmt auf viele solcher Subjekte zu ändert aber nichts daran wie unberechenbar solche Typen reagieren. Ich hatte auch schon mal solche Begegnungen im Wald und bin dann lieber gegangen um keinen Krankenhausaufenthalt zu riskieren.....sowas kann böse enden.


----------



## Cycliste17 (16. August 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher dass solche Leute ganz schöne Feiglinge sind.


Das denke ich auch. Aber so gut wie jeder Täter bricht in Panik aus wenn er erwischt wird und tut dann unüberlegte Dinge. Das macht die Leute unberechenbar. Ich würde auf jeden Fall mein Rad als Schutzschild nehmen, falls ein Spaten/Schaufel geflogen kommt. Und einen Ast suchen und drohen. Ich bin mir sicher, die Leute kommen ebenfalls mit einem Fahrzeug, um nach ihrer Arbeit auch möglichst schnell vom Ort wegzukommen. Das könnte man dann mit dem eigenen Schloss anschließen und unbenutzbar machen. Wäre dann auch ein Beweis, daß er/sie dort war, falls die Person flüchtet. Man muss immer im Einzelfall entscheiden, sowas kann man nicht planen. Sollte der Täter übermächtig erscheinen, würde ich mich in sicherem Abstand verstecken und anrufen. Dann bleibt nur hoffen dass schnell Hilfe kommt. Sonst wird der Fall nur aufgenommen. Eine Personenbeschreibung hilft vielleicht schon weiter, die Leute belassen es ja nicht nur bei einer Aktion. Irgendwann hat man sie dann. Manchmal ist es der glückliche Zufall. Wie bei den Kellereinbrüchen bei mir vor 2 Wochen. Dreimal waren sie da, beim dritten Mal habe ich sie morgens zufällig gesehen. Seitdem ist nichts mehr passiert. Die hatten auch noch mehr im Rucksack, aus anderen Einbrüchen und Diebstählen.


----------



## Yeti666 (16. August 2021)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Das denke ich auch. Aber so gut wie jeder Täter bricht in Panik aus wenn er erwischt wird und tut dann unüberlegte Dinge. Das macht die Leute unberechenbar. Ich würde auf jeden Fall mein Rad als Schutzschild nehmen, falls ein Spaten/Schaufel geflogen kommt. Und einen Ast suchen und drohen. Ich bin mir sicher, die Leute kommen ebenfalls mit einem Fahrzeug, um nach ihrer Arbeit auch möglichst schnell vom Ort wegzukommen. Das könnte man dann mit dem eigenen Schloss anschließen und unbenutzbar machen. Wäre dann auch ein Beweis, daß er/sie dort war, falls die Person flüchtet. Man muss immer im Einzelfall entscheiden, sowas kann man nicht planen. Sollte der Täter übermächtig erscheinen, würde ich mich in sicherem Abstand verstecken und anrufen. Dann bleibt nur hoffen dass schnell Hilfe kommt. Sonst wird der Fall nur aufgenommen. Eine Personenbeschreibung hilft vielleicht schon weiter, die Leute belassen es ja nicht nur bei einer Aktion. Irgendwann hat man sie dann. Manchmal ist es der glückliche Zufall. Wie bei den Kellereinbrüchen bei mir vor 2 Wochen. Dreimal waren sie da, beim dritten Mal habe ich sie morgens zufällig gesehen. Seitdem ist nichts mehr passiert. Die hatten auch noch mehr im Rucksack, aus anderen Einbrüchen und Diebstählen.


Wen willst Du anrufen und wie sollen die Angerufenen den Tatort finden. Wenn ich da an meine Situation denke würde das nicht funktionieren weil kein Netz vorhanden und es auch Stunden dauern kann bis Hilfe kommt.


----------



## Quente (16. August 2021)

... macht keinen Sinn. Schließt diesen Faden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adsiebenaz (16. August 2021)

Die Bildungselite unter sich.

War Polizei rufen schon?


----------



## dertutnix (16. August 2021)

Quente schrieb:


> ... Schließt diesen Faden!


plus 1


----------



## LeaLoewin (16. August 2021)

Vielleicht beenden die mods hier einfach die Diskussion was, wie wäre wenn und lassen nur die infos über gefundene Fallen übrig. 
Ist schon eine wertvolle info Quelle für Menschen die in betroffenen Regionen fahren. 

Andernfalls:
Bei uns im Bikepark haben wir von renitenten Menschen wärend der corona Zeit unbemerkt fotos gemacht, statt unser hausrecht durchzusetzen und evtl. Die eigene Gesundheit zu riskieren. 

Dann geht eine Anzeige zumindest nicht ganz gegen unbekannt. (im Falle von Fallen) 

Erst Foto, dann freundlich ansprechen, und im Zweifel einfach weiter fahren und es der Polizei übergeben.


----------



## arno¹ (16. August 2021)

Wir schauen uns das später an. Solange bitte keine  Diskussionen zu Recht oder Unrecht oder Selbstjustiz mehr.


----------



## dertutnix (16. August 2021)

Vorschlag:
hier schließen, die Diskussion wird keiner mehr einfangen oder moderieren wollen
neuen Thread starten, der ausschließlich für die Informationen über Fallen o.ä. dient, keine Diskussion usw. Evtl. kann es gelingen, die Hinweise dann zentral/übersichtilich auf einer Karte zu visualisieren, so dass es eine schnelle Möglichkeit gibt, wo ist was gemeldet. Ob die Disziplin bei der häufigen Diskussionswut hier genügt, dass es bei reinen Informationen über Vorkommnisse bleibt, sehe ich zwar skeptisch, lasse mich aber gerne überzeugen, ansonsten braucht so ein Thread halt eine Moderation. Wenn diese nicht geleistet werden kann, dann würde ich auf einen weiteren Thread verzichten...


----------



## Balkanbiker (16. August 2021)

dertutnix schrieb:


> die Hinweise dann zentral/übersichtilich auf einer Karte zu visualisieren,











						Safe Trails – Google My Maps
					

Regelmäßig kommt es vor, dass Menschen und Tiere durch gespannte Drahtseile, versteckte Gruben, Nägel in Wurzeln etc. zum Teil schwer verletzt werden. In dieser Karte sollen sämtliche dokumentierten Vorfälle von Fallen auf Naturwegen gesammelt werden. Ziel ist es alle Waldnutzer zu warnen und...




					www.google.com
				



Ist leider zwischenzeitlich eingeschlafen. Bin aber gerne bereit das wierder zu beleben.


----------



## Edith L. (16. August 2021)

Ich habe mal so einen Stöckchenleger genau am Ende seiner Legestrecke "erwischt"!

Oh man! Er bekam dann eine sachlich/kostenfreie Beratung zum Thema dessen, was er da eigentlich veranstaltet und was dies im Einzelnen unter Einbeziehung verschiedentlicher Rechtsgebiete für ihn bedeuten kann.
Frisch ertappt, lehnte er diese aber ab und machte sich flugs aus dem Stäubchen!


----------



## Cycliste17 (16. August 2021)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> War Polizei rufen schon?


Genau die meinte ich. Bildungselite.......soso.


----------



## Cycliste17 (16. August 2021)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Ich habe mal so einen Stöckchenleger genau am Ende seiner Legestrecke "erwischt"!
> 
> Oh man! Er bekam dann eine sachlich/kostenfreie Beratung zum Thema dessen, was er da eigentlich veranstaltet und was dies im Einzelnen unter Einbeziehung verschiedentlicher Rechtsgebiete für ihn bedeuten kann.
> Frisch ertappt, lehnte er diese aber ab und machte sich flugs aus dem Stäubchen!


Hat er denn auch seine Kunstwerke wieder abgebaut?


----------



## Edith L. (16. August 2021)

Natürlich nicht! Über die kleinen Stöckchen konnte man aber auch einfach drüber fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adsiebenaz (16. August 2021)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Genau die meinte ich. Bildungselite.......soso.



Junge junge, dir ist nicht zu helfen.


----------



## -colt- (16. August 2021)

Könnt ihr endlich Ruhe geben? Sucht euch doch eine RL Arena und klärt das live und lasst den durchaus sinnvollen Tread in Ruhe! Ich finde den bisher sehr informativ und habe keinen Bock, dass irgendwelche Streithammel den kaputt machen.


----------



## Balkanbiker (16. August 2021)

Nach Rücksprache mit @arno¹ unternehme ich einen neuen Versuch Fallenmeldungen sachlich zu sammeln, möglichst ohne Bewertung oder sonstige Diskussion (es weiß ja eh jeder, dass Fallen scheiße sind und Fallensteller der Polizei gemeldet gehören).

Nachdem das Thema 2015 ins Leere gelaufen ist und auch ich die Google Karte nicht mehr gepflegt habe, soll sich das wieder ändern. Das neue Thema zum Thema ist hier zu finden:




__





						Absichtliche Fallen für Biker - mit Karte
					

Regelmäßig kommt es vor, dass Menschen und Tiere durch gespannte Drahtseile, versteckte Gruben, Nägel in Wurzeln etc. zum Teil schwer verletzt werden. In dieser Karte sollen sämtliche dokumentierten Vorfälle von Fallen auf Naturwegen gesammelt werden. Ziel ist es alle Waldnutzer zu warnen und...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## arno¹ (16. August 2021)

*Hier machen wir dann zu.*


----------

